# Sticky  Betta Photos



## Falina

I get the feeling that most of these photos will be bettas, but still...

Hannibal (among others) (RIP):











Frodo (also RIP):


----------



## Lupin

Falina said:


> I get the feeling that most of these photos will be bettas, but still...


True that but it doesn't matter. What matters is people can share photos of their beloved fish.


----------



## southafrica1001

This is my betta that passed away about a month ago he was just getting better from ich and fin rot, but i think it was the stress of the new fish











And this is my new betta with some swordtail fry behind him


----------



## MegK

well i did want a honey gourami, but when i saw this girl i had to get her! ive never wanted a betta cuz they depress me, but not her, she is active and happy and i love her!

hermia- the pride and joy of my ten gallon


----------



## willow

this is the male gourami
















please excuse the bitty water,i fed them to get them
to the front of the tank.


----------



## 3863

*HELP*

How do i post a picture?
I click on the "img" link, but all i get is {img}.
I have a pc (computer) and i would really like to post a pick of my adorable betta.


----------



## Lupin

*Re: HELP*



i<3bettas said:


> How do i post a picture?
> I click on the "img" link, but all i get is {img}.
> I have a pc (computer) and i would really like to post a pick of my adorable betta.


On Post Reply, click Insert, then Upload Image.


----------



## rustyness




----------



## 3863

Sorry to bother you again, (yes i think i am a blond at heart) where is the Insert button?
I am very new to the "foruming"


----------



## Lupin

i<3bettas said:


> Sorry to bother you again, (yes i think i am a blond at heart) where is the Insert button?
> I am very new to the "foruming"


There's a menu bar on Post Reply. If you see buttons like File, then Format, Text Type and then Insert and finally Spelling, that's where you highlight the button Insert.


----------



## 3863

I can't see the menu bar...
I think that my computer disables that...
too bad[/img]


----------



## Fast351

*Best pic I've ever taken of my tank...*

Check out this picture of one of my new Pearl Gouramis:










Pretty happy with it


----------



## Falina

Very pretty!


----------



## rustyness

new betta


----------



## Lindsey88

Male Steel blue Delta named Steel









Baby betta named Rainbow









Male purplish viel tail betta named Flame









Dwarf gourami


----------



## southafrica1001

wow what a gourgeous betta i read you other message on another boared and so you rescued him from wallmart


----------



## tanknewbie

SouthAfrica, you and Rustyness and Lindsay have the most beautiful bettas I've ever seen! Just gorgeous!! Love that mix of red/blue/pink/purple and every color in between. Eye popping!

Mine was a gorgeous turquoise color until he got out of his dixie cup and got to swim around and eat. Now he is just a royal blue one, but still my baby.

Now, I have a stupid question (but the only question stupider is the one not asked, right?) LOL :wink: 

How in the world do you guys get such good, clear pictures of your fish? I have tried countless times and you see a blur or colored blob. Is it the quality of the camera or the skill of the photographer or is there a trick?

Also, I have a beautiful snap of my system, but can't get it to load.......not even as an avatar. I know how to load pictures, so is this something I have to wait to be able to do (like with the chat)?

Beautiful fish, everyone. Sorry, these bettas just caught my eye because I love them so much and feel so sorry for them and I have never seen any in these colors. I want one! LOL.

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## southafrica1001

thanks tanknewbie, i would love to see a picture of your betta bet he is just as gourgeous lol. hehe my photos arent so clear the first one i used photshop to lighten it up and you can see one om my angelfish there which passed away


----------



## Little-Fizz

I want a betta so bad now  I was at the fish store today and almost bought dwarf gouramis. But I realized it was an impulse buy and probably not a good idea. Plus, I'm saving room for my furture blue rams!


----------



## MegK

hm more photos of my pride and joy hermia



























i was thinking maybe a pair of opaline gouramis for my 33, they area newbie fish but i love their patterns (L) i think a gourami will be the next fish for my 33


----------



## KikiNBatta

Rustyness, your new betta is AMAZINGLY beautiful, especially with the lighter things around it to bring out his color! Flame and Margret (RIP) are also very beautiful =)

About taking pictures: if you have a digi cam (digital camera), then you will be able to get a MUCH clearer picture if you use the Macro mode. It shows a flower symbol when you turn it on. It is for taking pictures of things 3 feet away or closer, and it blew me away when I discovered it and how clear things are which otherwise would be VERY blurry. 
Oh, and I wouldn't use a flash (or at least a low one)...both because I would think that it might hurt the betta's eyes, and because you'd probably get a bleached/overexposed picture.
That's just my 2 cents, though


----------



## 3863

Hey Kiki,
THanks for the great advice on the digi cam.
That works amazingly. I am not a camera person, and was quite frustrated by the way the pics were turning out.
Thanks!


----------



## KikiNBatta

You're welcome! I'm glad I could help! =D

I'll try to get some of my bettas' pics uploaded sometime soon - most of them have passed on (RIP), but one, "Pearl" as of yet, has just set up housekeeping a few weeks ago


----------



## Cody

I have had 3 bettas, but only got a few pictures of my more recent one.

RIP Baron:


----------



## KikiNBatta

Baron looks JUST LIKE my betta! I still have no name for it :-/ Pearl is what my sister named him, but I think I'd rather change it, so that he seems more...mine, I guess you could say. 
Do any of you have favorite names for fishies? 

After all of the fish that I had died, I didn't want any more. I was afraid that they would die, too - which, all animals die, and I'm still afraid of it (knock on wood!!!!!!!!), but anyways - my mom got me another fish, and we named him Genesis, because he was the new 'start'  Genesis means 'beginning,' I think, and is the 1st book of the Bible.
Here's Genesis!!


----------



## Cody

KikiNBatta said:


> Baron looks JUST LIKE my betta! I still have no name for it :-/ Pearl is what my sister named him, but I think I'd rather change it, so that he seems more...mine, I guess you could say.
> Do any of you have favorite names for fishies?


I really don't name any of my fishes except bettas, but I do if I have some sort of "connection" with them.

I always use different names for my bettas, and they always start with a B (B.B, Barb, Baron).


----------



## NeedSome145

This is Hugo  He likes to flare at his reflection haha








Just shows more of his colour  








Ain't he cute?


----------



## KikiNBatta

Hugo is really pretty - even with his face double-sized, LOL!
The other betta is pretty, also - looks like Genesis, except I think yours looks like a crowntail...?

Everybody has pretty fish!  We don't show off our children, we show off our fish


----------



## KikiNBatta

> Baron looks JUST LIKE my betta! I still have no name for it :-/ Pearl is what my sister named him, but I think I'd rather change it


I don't know if anybody's interested or not, but my betta now has a name ^_^ His name is Blaze - because he's so energetic; and, he's red


----------



## littlebabyfilly

Im going to add the two males i got from Thailand...they just arrived today!! Im still so excited about it. I got the females too, but dont have pics of them.
This is the Mustard Blue Crowntail male








and this is the Royal Blue Butterfly Crowntail male


----------



## Falina

Beautiful bettas.


----------



## Falina

Very pretty! I think that female bettas are often underrated.


----------



## bobbysgrl

Lily:


Baby:


----------



## Cody

Nice pictures.

I should get a pic of my sister's betta. He is a crowntail that is a purple/red mix.


----------



## bobbysgrl

My camera makes her look funny, but Baby is really blue with purple and red.


----------



## fishygal852

*WHOA!*

Wow your fish are soooo pretty! I have to show you mine!


----------



## nikkeita

rustyness said:


> new betta


omg! the colors are gorgeous on your betta! that's beautiful!


----------



## Lindsey88

Zack the halfmoon plakat look at those rays









Kendall the halfmoon plakat female









They are in the breeding tank right now


----------



## puff

*Bertie the Betta*

http://www.fishforum.com/album_pic.php?pic_id=740
http://www.fishforum.com/album_pic.php?pic_id=739
http://www.fishforum.com/album_pic.php?pic_id=738
http://www.fishforum.com/album_pic.php?pic_id=737
http://www.fishforum.com/album_pic.php?pic_id=736


----------



## King of Candlesticks

This is Hurricane my first Betta in his new tank. He's in there with an ADF and two live plants. He used to be in my community tank but the mollies kept nipping his fins. I wish I could get him into a bigger tank but I'm not allowed to get another tank lol. That's being 17 for you.


Hurricane:









2.5 Gallon Tank:








(The water isn't dirty, there are bubbles on the side from when I filled it up.)


----------



## Stillwater

One of my girl's


----------



## Stillwater

[/img]











2&1\2 more of the girls. All much prettier than the pics show.


Another of the girl's


----------



## puff

Aww...they're pretty!


----------



## Meatpuppet

dont feel bad i<3bettas
i cant find it either


----------



## peace_frog21

*bettas!*

This is my betta...currently dubbed "Sashimi" (the greeter at wal mart called them sushi and sashimi going out the door and it's kind of stuck for the time being)










This is my boyfriend's betta currently dubbed "Sushi"









[/img]


----------



## Cody

Very pretty bettas. Shashmi looks exactly like my sister's betta.


----------



## Meatpuppet

i have a lot of fish... but for now i only have a pic of my favorite
this is rambo


----------



## Lupin

Nice crowntail!


----------



## Meatpuppet

thanks i prefer halfmoons but thats all my lfs sold at the time- was Crowntails


----------



## stephenmontero

i have the exact same layout for one of my goldfish lol that is really cool looks good with the betta in there


----------



## briggadane

*Bettas:*

PUFF! WHERE DID YOU GETT THAT TANK!!

I got back into fish cause hubby wanted some for our girls. That would look awesome in the baby room!

Thanks!


----------



## Neo

i like the names everyone gave there fish, my male betta is superman, the female is bubblegum, my 3 zebra dainos are the 3 stuges(spelt wrong but best i can do, lol) my platy is sunkist, and my red tailed black shark is jaws


----------



## JMeenen

oooooooo ..pretty Red


----------



## okiemavis

stephenmontero said:


> i have the exact same layout for one of my goldfish lol that is really cool looks good with the betta in there


Whaa? You keep a goldfish in a 2.5 gallon tank?


----------



## JGrr

*My new tank!*

heres my fish and tank. i like it alot so far. looking for tankmates.


----------



## Meatpuppet

beutiful setup  i like your rock thing with the plants coming out of it


----------



## beetlebz

i think fred and wilma live in that rock thing lol I like it!


heres Major Ding Chavez....









sorry for the bad quality. hes a MUCH richer darker blue in person


----------



## jmelissa82

I had a betta a long time ago, and after he passed never really thought twice about them. But I just went thru this whole thread, and am about to do my research to see if a betta is compatiable with my tankmates ( I know they r picky) because I'm a fan now. Love them. If I get lucky and can add one to my tank, ten I'm getting one tomrw!!


----------



## Gabydoodle

My little Maverick


----------



## richardrotten

heres my baby female, Mustakrakish









her tummy looks big in this one, i just fed her and shes very petite.









heres my male crown tail, Flanders

















and heres their tank. it's a 2.5, i have a seperator in there for now...just until i can get another tank.


----------



## Meatpuppet

i love flander colors :nicefish:


----------



## missfish1996

[/img]One betta thats all i need


> How do I post a pic.


----------



## Lupin

missfish1996 said:


> [/img]One betta thats all i need
> 
> 
> 
> How do I post a pic.
Click to expand...

I addressed it in your other thread.8)

Reference:
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=2500


----------



## SlavetoImpulse

*My kids*

(keep in mind that the pics are small because I took them on my phone; my camera is currently broken)

This is Cow, my eldest:
http://www.fishforum.com/album_pic.php?pic_id=814

His bigger but younger brother, Survana:
http://www.fishforum.com/album_pic.php?pic_id=815

Aoi, my female (and quite popular with my males. I made the mistake of putting their tanks too close together. Lol):
http://www.fishforum.com/album_pic.php?pic_id=816


----------



## Ariel

Look at this beautiful betta i saw online! [/img][img[/img]


----------



## Ariel




----------



## Lupin

Nice pics. I've fixed the image codes, SlavetoImpulse and Ariel. The album links aren't compatible with the image codes.


----------



## Ariel

Oh. Okay. Does that mean that you cant post pictures this way?


----------



## Lupin

Ariel said:


> Oh. Okay. Does that mean that you cant post pictures this way?


Oops..Should have clarified the last sentence was for SlavetoImpulse since he used the album links. As for your post, it missed one image code


----------



## Ariel

So you put


----------



## Lupin

Ariel said:


> So you put


It's okay.


----------



## okiemavis

My first betta! I know that sounds silly, as I keep as many fish as I can fit in my house, but here's my first one! I just added a female plakat to my community tank, and she seems very happy, albeit shy. These are the best I could get, as she spends most of her time hunting among the dense water lettuce on one side of my tank.


----------



## Lupin

This thread has been split from the original Anabantids topic as the majority of the pics here are mostly bettas.


----------



## bettaboy

Male I got off AB, gonna spawn in 3 weeks


----------



## Meatpuppet

OMG!! love orange  i want to steal him


----------



## bettaboy

I love orange too =P You can have a baby in 4 months, if you want.


----------



## JMeenen

WOW! What a Beauty! That Orange is Something!


----------



## JMeenen

I'm Jealous!!!


----------



## missfish1996




----------



## gixx0r

Just picked up this one yesterday. What type of betta is this by the way? Thanks


----------



## Meatpuppet

that is a male veiltail 
awsome red


----------



## JMeenen

pretty red veiltail..my fave


----------



## okiemavis

bettaboy, you should start a thread documenting the breeding! and do post pictures of the female as well  I'd love to see what his fry turn out to look like.


----------



## bettaboy

I was planning to, but its not time yet. The female... welllll... havent decided her yet but I want it to be this green cambodian CT.


----------



## graciegrapes

Betta #1: Timmy (can't really see all of the light blue on his tail and fins here)









Betta #2 "Beast" (boyfriend is thinking of a better name); just got him this past friday










I got both of them from Petsmart!
Surprisingly good finds I think... esp with my crowntail


----------



## MisticAllie314

my 2 year old love, vash

















my lovely new lady, xena









and just for fun, my quirky gourami, discus, showing off for the cam!









and my avatar is my beloved Ashy-boo... RIP... i miss him


----------



## stephenmontero

i love the gourami abd ur betta is lovely what kind of tank was he in?


----------



## MisticAllie314

thanks!

both my bettas are in 3 gallon bowls shaped like a large brandy glasses hehe... and then i added to both an internal filter and under gravel heater... right now the gourami is in a biorb with one other female spotted gourami.


----------



## Ariel

Wow! Your fish look very happy!


----------



## stephenmontero

sounds good with the heater and filter nice


----------



## MisticAllie314

thanks! i think they are =D
heres another one of vash... hes my baby lol


----------



## cajunmomof4

Atreyu
]








Samhain
]








and 
Pepper in his water change cup
]


----------



## JMeenen

Hey littlebabyfilly..great bettas! did you get them on Aquabid? Once again good work and Thank you from a fellow Animal Rescue worker!


----------



## okiemavis

ooh cajun, I love the last betta! I love the orchid coloration...or at least that's what I think it's called...


----------



## MisticAllie314

pepper is gorgeous!!!


----------



## cajunmomof4

Aww thanks!! Pepper is my little guy from wal-hell who got DR.Pepper dumper on him. He is my fav..shhh dont tell the other fish I own.


----------



## kailey11293

Here's my first brand new little betta! His name is Guido










here is one more picture of him...the pictures dont really show his true colors very well because the only camera i have is on my phone, Guido is acutally ruby red with no additional color. he has a few white marks on his face but no where else


----------



## cajunmomof4

aww he's cute kailey!


----------



## kailey11293

thank you!


----------



## brianl78

[/URL] Image Hosting
THIS IS MY LEO HE IS A CROWNTAIL 

[/img]


----------



## JMeenen

Pretty,Pretty Bettas


----------



## Peachgirl

*Toshu*

I just got my little buddy today. Im gonna be moving into college and they said we can only have fish for pets so! I got myself a little friend to keep me company in the dorm since i have to leave my dog and bird behind at home. I named him Toshu!


----------



## brianl78

thats a pretty male nice bright and red and good luck in college


----------



## tmz

hi!
i'm relatively new to having a betta fish. my friend told me i need a reason for living, so i should get a fish. so we went to petco and i got my little Bagel! when i first got her, she was a little baby, like less then an inch long. but she was the angriest little fish i ever saw, so i fell in love with her.
she's grown now to a little over an inch =D. her colrs have changed too. her fins are much deeper red now.
anyway... pictures:

little bagel:









bigger bagel:


----------



## tmz

i knew bettas came in crazy colors, but some of the ones in these pictures are phenominal. like the bright orange one and the one named pepper.


----------



## Peachgirl

Thanks Brian ^^. Yea some of these fish here are incredible. The blue and white ones with the crazy spikish fins take my breath they are beautiful so did that orange one ^^


----------



## Flashygrrl

This is my new betta hanging out in the 5 gallon for now (he'll go into the new 10 gallon once I get it cycled and get some cories in there). I haven't named him yet, but his personality is great. He loves swimming under the flow of the filter and spends a great deal of time begging. It was very hard to get a picture of him as he'd sit still until we'd press the button


----------



## tmz

for being difficult to picture, you sure got a good shot of him =)


----------



## Flashygrrl

Out of like, 30 shots :twisted: He's got quite the attitude...thank you


----------



## tmz

haha
my fish is liek that i take liek forty pictures and get maybe one decent one


----------



## tmz

i just find this picture amusing XD
 









"Beeotch, don't choo get all up in mah gills"


----------



## Flashygrrl

LOL, is that one of yours? VERY amusing


----------



## willow

haha great pic. !


----------



## okiemavis

Hehe- she looks so thoughtful!


----------



## tmz

haha yeah, that's bagel, my one and only


----------



## southafrica1001

haha thats really cute, great picture


----------



## JMeenen

Bagel is cute!


----------



## tmz

awe, thanks everyone =)


----------



## Pink Fishie

All your bettas are soooo gorgeous. I really hope to get one as great as the ones posted here!
 I might get one next week.


----------



## treecybeast

*Litebrite Littlepoop*










[/img]










this is Litebrite, i love him! he has a post about him called lover, not a fighter. i still need advice.[/img]


----------



## treecybeast

*oops*

i'm not very good on the computer, sorry my pics were sooooo huge! i dont know how to work this darn thing......sorry again


----------



## Meatpuppet

what i always do to lower the space taken up by pics is: 
1. open up the pic in MS Paint program (Right click on the image, go down to "open with" then click paint") 
2. when in paint program, click "image" then go down to "sketch/skew" 
3. set the horizontal width to 40% or so 
4. then set the verticle hight to the same percentage as you set the width (in this case, 40% or so) 
5.click "ok" in the sketch/skew window 
6. then click "file" then go down to "save as" then save where you want it 
7. to be safe, save it as a jpeg format image. 

when you upload pics again, if its under 100kb it should work 
i hope my steps helped, i tried making it as clear as possible


----------



## tmz

if you upload them into photobucket, you can resize them that way too.


----------



## nav2008

this is ame.... how do you get those quality picures? ame does not stay still for cameras but i will try to get a flaring pic  (he does it often enough lol....)










heres the link to the pic if that did not work
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v688/cinnafab10/?action=view&current=betta.jpg
[/img]


----------



## tmz

use the macro setting =)

i have to take like 30 pictures before i get one that comes out good XD


----------



## nav2008

im not sure what the macro setting is.... my camera is 8 or 10 mb i think... is that good enough?


----------



## tmz

the macro setting is the close-up setting for taking pictures of small things. on my camera it's called the flower setting...why i don't know XD


----------



## _K8_

*Pic Of My New Fish*

I just bought my new fish about a week ago. Are his fins ok?? I really like his coloring - a bit different from the others.


----------



## Meatpuppet

i like the look of your fish too 
his fins look fine he is just a crowtail. gives the fins a unique look


----------



## tmz

his fins are fine. they're wicked pretty, actually =D


----------



## JMeenen

Wow..He is pretty...very unusual color..he is a crowntail..that is why his fins look that way...nothing wrong with that guy!


----------



## tmz

i got another betta today =D
male plakat. no name yet cos i haven't seen enough of his personality, he's still adjusting to his new home.


----------



## sgorny

*Hereeeeeeeels Spike!!!*

He's a crowntail betta. I got him in late April. He's a beauty, huh?


----------



## jjelli1

TMZ....where oh _WHERE _did you get the dragon's head for your tank at? I'm absolutely in love with it!


----------



## tmz

jjelli1 said:


> TMZ....where oh _WHERE _did you get the dragon's head for your tank at? I'm absolutely in love with it!


hahaha isn't it great? best part is, its not just a head, its a bigheaded dragon wiht a tiny body XD. i got it at a local store in natick


----------



## JMeenen

Tmz..Love the dragon head...the Planket is awsome!


----------



## tmz

haha thanks.
not gonna lie, i like the dragon as much as my fish XD


----------



## Marcelo Borges

Congratulations for your beautiful aquarium.

Hugs,

I am from Curitiba, Brazil.
Visit my blog.


----------



## Sakaban

*Check them out!*

I have these bettas, yet to have names, but I don't know if I have made good nice choices when I bought them.. could you betta experts give your advice on my fish?? Did I pick right??

This here is my male crown tail, it has kinda three colors as you can see.. I got it for 5.99CDN @ a chinese store



















This here is my female betta, I think it's a twin tail, but I am no expert this was 3.99CDN @ Petsmart



















This is my last one, its a male crown tail, when I bought it I thought the whole fish was black with a bit of silver pattern, but the store used blue water and when I put it in my tank, its like red-ish black and silver, well this is the most expensive one but still only 6.89CDN @ Petsmart



















So what do you experts think? Was it worth the money? Really good prices for these? Did I have good picks here?? Well any comment is good. Hope to hear from you experts and hope the pictures work.


----------



## okiemavis

Well, it's hard to say if they were "worth the money" but it's a reasonable price for the fish. They're fancier than the standard veiltails one often sees, but by no means are they "show quality". The most important thing is them being healthy fish, cuz it's not a good deal if you bought a sick fish 

Also, are you planning to keep them in those homes? They aren't going to be sufficient, as they need a filter, heater and more space. Also, I'd get a lid on them ASAP as they are known to be jumpers...

Check out this link for information on proper betta habitats:
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=17558


----------



## Sakaban

yea icic thanks I know they aren't the best bettas cause I know those are expensive, couldn't afford ahah... I used those boils for a year and it seems fine so I think I'll just continue using them, my family is lazy thats why we don't buy other fish other than betta because they seem to be easy to take care of no filter or anything, we are a lazy bunch 

ohh and also, the first crown tail when i bought it some of its front fins at the bottom is tangled like a very small knot are there any ways to fix those? its been like that for a while


----------



## makeres

*colorful betta*

Hey! Its makeres again!I just saw a very cute color of betta on this page, and I just wanna know what kind of breed is it,I have two kinds of delta's for almost two years now..glad to hear your responce soon! Thanks-


----------



## tmz

you got a double tail at petsmart. thats pretty awesome.



> I think I'll just continue using them, my family is lazy thats why we don't buy other fish other than betta because they seem to be easy to take care of no filter or anything, we are a lazy bunch


you're gonna get assaulted with explanations of why thats inncorrect.


----------



## Sakaban

tmz said:


> you're gonna get assaulted with explanations of why thats inncorrect.


I can imagine, lol.. well at least they have bubbles floating on their bowls, means their happy right?


----------



## tmz

Sakaban said:


> tmz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're gonna get assaulted with explanations of why thats inncorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine, lol.. well at least they have bubbles floating on their bowls, means their happy right?
Click to expand...

usually.
it means they're ready to breed


----------



## willow

Sakaban said:


> tmz said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're gonna get assaulted with explanations of why thats inncorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> I can imagine, lol.. well at least they have bubbles floating on their bowls, means their happy right?
Click to expand...

they'll probably be happy until the water toxins build up.
i'm not going to assult anyone :wink: ,just will say that some better equipment will be better for your fish and keep them living longer.


----------



## IvoryCrayon

Ok, here's my new Betta
His name is *Raphael*
Like the red ninja turtle xD





























He like's to move when I put the camera anywhere near him..I think he's camers shy LoL


----------



## dramaqueen

He's a very pretty fish.


----------



## IvoryCrayon

Why thank you =D
He's alot prettier in person though.


----------



## tmz

i love his shark cave!!


----------



## nav2008

ok, one of theses has been on here already but the other two have not.

tanya, 9 week old female (dont worry,.5 gallon bowl is temporary and she is just over an inch long tail included so shes got room)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v688/cinnafab10/HPIM0385.jpg

Scorch 5-6month old ct was cambodian butterfly, now more of a marble. gotta get some pics of his really nice bubblenest. in 2 gallon

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v688/cinnafab10/HPIM0391.jpg


ame my older walmart vt he has a 2.5 gallon tank
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v688/cinnafab10/betta.jpg


----------



## willow

wow! they're really pretty.


----------



## nav2008

thank you  I love them.


----------



## d-gage

wow.. that was a nice betta for you! 
i will post my newly bought betta from Pet Smart for you guys..


----------



## d-gage

This is my New Betta, i just bought it from Pet Smart..
i will post the better one, because this picture is just taken with my Blackjack II  Hope you like it.. and maybe you can help me find a suitable name for him


----------



## d-gage

Another pics, enjoy  :


----------



## Meatpuppet

wow your fish looks alot like my fish
and you got one good looking fish


----------



## tmz

ooo he's sooo pretty!!
i love the green ones


----------



## d-gage

woww... thanks you guys! 
i bought him on pet smart for $3.50..
is he worth it? 
and i will wait another 2-3 weeks to breed him with any female, which is now i've been looking for the perfect match for my betta


----------



## nav2008

hes really cool looking  i would have had to pay over $6 at my petsmart lol

*i suppose you have done all your breeding research and are prepared?
Good luck


----------



## StandingStonesArcher

This is Alpha. I got him today. His scales shine blue (and one of my most favorite shades, too) when you look at him from certain angles!




























Sorry for blurriness. First time trying to take a pic of a fish with my digital camera.


----------



## nav2008

pretty color 

this is ursula. will post pics of everyone else i havent got up yet soon.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v688/cinnafab10/HPIM0424.jpg


----------



## Miss Mila

This is Independent Variable


----------



## d-gage

everyone has a nice betta


----------



## xst3ph90x

Here's my fishie and my best friend, Sushi.
I love him!



















he must really hate me for taking flash photography of him. He's very camera shy.


----------



## IvoryCrayon

=O
I love his colours!


----------



## xst3ph90x

Thank you! I just put 2 more pictures of him where the other 2 were! I love him so so much! He's my best friend!


----------



## Miss Mila

I just wanted to share some pics I took of my feisty Betta named Independent Variable, I.V. for short.


----------



## jeaninel

> my feisty Betta named Independent Variable


Beautiful Betta. That's a very interesting name. How did you come up with it?


----------



## Miss Mila

I'm a Psychology major, Biology minor lol 

For a better understanding;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dependent_variable
Independent variables are also known as controlled variables or manipulated variables.

Independent variables are those whose values are controlled or selected by the person experimenting to determine its relationship to an observed phenomenon.

In summary:

* Independent variables answer the question "What do I change?".
* Dependent variables answer the question "What do I observe?".
* Controlled variables answer the question "What do I keep the same?".



I'm a weird-o I know but I thought it was an original name for him


----------



## jeaninel

Ah, I see. And here I thought it was a math term! lol


----------



## tmz

i finally figured out how to take good quality pics of my bettas. so i feel liek sharing =D

i figured out how to get decent lighting in my lair. and i found out ivan has crazy green iredesence that looked orange before? i always thought he was some kind of copper but now im not too sure XD. and bagel is just so full of eggs i'm amazed she moves as fast and agile as she does.


----------



## dramaqueen

Great pics of beautiful fish!


----------



## Meatpuppet

great pic 
and i like the name "ivan the terrible" 
im interested in the historic Union of Soviet Socialist Republics myself


----------



## Miss Mila

tmz your fish are adorable


jeaninel it is also a math term


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, independent variable is a math term. I remember it from years ago when I took Statistics in college.


----------



## tmz

Meatpuppet said:


> great pic
> and i like the name "ivan the terrible"
> im interested in the historic Union of Soviet Socialist Republics myself


hahaha
i'm a wicked histroy fanatic XD
and that fish is such the communist dictator it's rediculous. but i didnt want to name him after a CCCP dictator cos that just sets him up for failure.


----------



## Miss Mila

Here is my other Betta, his name is Horn Rimmed Glasses, H.R.G. for short


----------



## tmz

HRG sounds so sophisticated!
liek something that should be monogrammed onto a cigar box or gold pocket watch


----------



## s72450

I'm curious how you get such great looking pictures of your fish, my camera is fairly decent and always shows a glare from the flash in my photos and when I turn the flash off it's so dark you cannot see anything.

I also have trouble getting my fish to really pay attention, he mostly just flares up and hides.


----------



## Miss Mila

I have a cheap camera but I just angle it when i take the picture. lol and I take about a thousand before i get some good ones


----------



## paws

*Casper*

This is Casper:


----------



## Vampure

Just a few shots of Mo Mo. It took forever to get this lil guy to be still enough for me to even get a few good pics. So lets hope this works. I love his colors but I don't know what you'd call em cause they change so much with different light as u can see.
































And those are a few pics of Mo Mo. Sry that they aren't perfect... He tends to move a good bit. He's more active than any Betta I've ever seen.


----------



## Meatpuppet

casper still looks great paws
and i love mo mo's colours Vampure


----------



## Vampure

Thank u Meatpuppet. I appreciate the compliment. I didn't photograph the entire tank because it's only temporary. I've got a 3 gallon tank being prepared for him. Hopefully it works out ok. I'm only missing the heater now. After that and it warms up it'll be good to go for the lil guy. I know it's still not the optimal size still but I think it'll be ok for just him... I think...


----------



## iamntbatman

Some great looking pictures! I'm going to be upgrading my guppies to a 10g tank in a week or two, and I'm probably going to put a betta in their old tank, so hopefully I'll have some pictures to put up soon!


----------



## paws

Well just an update Casper has died. Umm.... there is a thread talking about him in it. RIP Casper.


----------



## Vampure

I'm sry to hear about Casper. I know what it's like to lose a pet... All to well.


----------



## Zaggytiddies

Sid Fishous










Gargamel










Murdoc











I just got them about 2 weeks ago... they look ok right?


----------



## Meatpuppet

they look beutiful
just i would make sure direct sunlight on the tanks stays at a minimum or else you could have an algae problem. the first pic has some direct sl.


----------



## Zaggytiddies

Awesome! Right now I put them in the window because I don't have heaters for them yet and it's a bit chilly. When I get the heaters, they'll be moved :wink:


----------



## Miss Mila

Sid Fishous love this name lol


----------



## missrandomnyss

This is Scoober! He's a petco baby that I bought with a messed up gill. (If you think you can help with gill advice--please read the thread "Gill Infection?") 

I think he's a veiltail with an immature tail--judging from how young and active he seems. I named him scoober for the frisbee throw and also because it's Scuba + Diver = Scoober! ^_^


----------



## Zaggytiddies

Awww what's wrong with his poor little gill? He's very pretty


----------



## craig+pearl

* i like nikkeita's Betta fish on page three.*


----------



## d-gage

Here's my new betta


----------



## Miss Mila

Here are my fish again. I have a new addition since the last time I posted.

Independent Variable, I.V. for short









Horn Rimmed Glasses, H.R.G. for short









and last but not least Gimpy, I think he suffers from SB, but I am doing what I can to keep him as healthy and happy as he can be.


----------



## zookey

I am new to this board, but I love bettas.

I would like to introduce you to my bettas.

This is Barney:










This is Lucky Splat:










This is BamBam, he visited with us for a couple of weeks.


----------



## aunt kymmie

Nice Fish! I love the name Lucky Splat. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## dramaqueen

They're all very beautiful fish!


----------



## Haeclark

Ariel said:


> So you put


lol...being blond has nothing to do with smarts...unless you used too many fumes being a fake blond ;D
or I wouldn't be almost graduating college ;D  
[and I am a natural blond...never use that excuse for something I cant figure out]


Lucky splat's colors are very interesting and neat! Cool too as how they're complimentary colors!  [also a fun name]


----------



## MADxMAC771

*Paulie*

Paulie flaring at the camera


----------



## fly0away0

MADxMAC771 said:


> Paulie flaring at the camera


he's going like "great...I have a paparazi after me now" lol


----------



## xst3ph90x

I got the awesomest picture of my new fish!










He's new! I just got him yesterday!


----------



## aunt kymmie

Wow! His colors just *pop*. :nicefish:


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, he's a beautiful bright red.


----------



## fly0away0

xst3ph90x said:


> I got the awesomest picture of my new fish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's new! I just got him yesterday!


 *gasp* AWESOME PHOTO!!!


----------



## xst3ph90x

lol thanks guys! I love him! I'm so proud of this picture too!


----------



## QC Discus

*Daddy and Mommy*









Yellow Male of current spawn .








Paper White Female of current spawn .


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful fish!


----------



## s72450

Beautiful fish! I love the coloring, I've honestly never seen a yellow male around here before. They will have beautiful babies.


----------



## James

xst3ph90x said:


> I got the awesomest picture of my new fish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's new! I just got him yesterday!


 thats an awesome betta fish


----------



## nwcowgirl024

*attempt @ some pictures of my betta Pete!*

what color do you think he would be considered? even though his pastel blue body doesnt show up on cam!
























[/URL]


----------



## dramaqueen

He's beautiful! His body looks more coppery to me than pastel blue.


----------



## SolaceTiger

Beautiful pictures. I think I better set up my other 10 gallon and get another betta or two. Lovely creatures.


----------



## aunt kymmie

I agree. VERY pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen

The more bettas the better! Haahaa. I've got 5 myself.


----------



## nwcowgirl024

ok so i broke down and baught another betta today  his name is Wyatt
sorry, i can't igure out how to take a nice picture of a fish yet! these do him noooo justice.


----------



## dramaqueen

He's a very pretty shade of blue. Beautiful fish!


----------



## nwcowgirl024

*pictures of all 3*

Pete









wyatt










bruce









and there they are!


----------



## Lupin

dramaqueen said:


> He's beautiful! His body looks more coppery to me than pastel blue.


 Yes, it is copper. Nice fish.


----------



## Arlie




----------



## Henry Ariifin

:-(


Arlie said:


>


----------



## Henry Ariifin

try to give blood worm for your betta fish, make more colourful please contact our [email protected] if you need more information about bloodworm


----------



## radiobath

This is Albus. He's pretty old (about 3 years). LPS marble CT. When I first got him, he was a pale blue with royal blue and red fins. And now, look at him!



















And his tank mate, Suzette. A Wal-Mart find. She was pale pink with pale blue fins. Now, she's peach with some dull blue tone and dull blue fins. She's about 2 years old, but oddly enough, full of eggs. She just has no interest in a geezer like him!



















Sorry the pics are crappy quality, there's no tank light, my macro setting has no flash, and I lack a tripod.


----------



## southafrica1001

Wow its been ages since ive been on (sorry ive been so busy) and everyones betta's are gorgeous . Ill post some pictures of my new boy (well he isint new XD ive had him for 3 months) as soon as i can


----------



## miniflea84

The gf's new betta:


----------



## SolaceTiger

OOOH, beautiful tank! Isn't it harder to clean though with those gems? Or is there substrate underneath?


----------



## aunt kymmie

Great looking tank. I love the "I prefer to live alone sign" and I'm sure your Betta does too!


----------



## xst3ph90x

SolaceTiger said:


> OOOH, beautiful tank! Isn't it harder to clean though with those gems? Or is there substrate underneath?


Actually, I have a betta tank with gems/ marbles instead of gravel, but I DO have an undergravel filter. It's actually EASIER to clean than gravel, AND it looks better!!!


----------



## Lupin

miniflea84 said:


> The gf's new betta:


 LMAO! Nice sign.:lol:


----------



## FlaNatural

*Epsilon and his offspring*

Meet Epsilon (finally) he is lavender/red.

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w45/jvicari_2007/11132008006.jpg
Meet some of his first offspring with mate Theta:
http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w45/jvicari_2007/A001.jpg









Here is the genetic breakdown in case anyone is interested:


Red/Lavender Veil Tail Male X Red/Blue Veil Tail Female​ 
Stats:
54 offspring, 44 survived to adulthood; 44/54 = 81.5 % survival rate 
25 males and 19 females

Male Breakdown:
9 similar to the father, one butterfly, one with a mutant spike tail
11 Green and red bodies and green and red fins and tails, one butterfly, one with a mutant spike tail
5 Cherry red with varying amounts of blue, and red fins, one butterfly
Female Breakdown:
6 similar to mother
10 Cambodia, one with mutant spike tail
3 Green and red bodies with red fins


----------



## FlaNatural

*More offspring*

More offspring:

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w45/jvicari_2007/A002.jpg

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w45/jvicari_2007/A004.jpg

http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w45/jvicari_2007/A011.jpg


----------



## dramaqueen

They are absolutely beautiful! Thats pretty good to have 44 survive to adulthood. Was this your first spawn? Are you going to do more?


----------



## SolaceTiger

Way cool Fla, thanks for sharing!


----------



## FlaNatural

*Thanks!*

Yes, this was my first attempt at breeding anything; I did a lot of research before I tried it. I do want to do it again, it was a lot of work but VERY rewarding. My fascination with Betta genetics is pretty fierce at this point haha. I need to make room for more fry first, so I am giving away most of them as Christmas gifts (only to those who are responsible enough); I go to a University, so its pretty easy to find good homes for them. I am glad you enjoyed the pics. I think they are beautiful too!:-D


----------



## dramaqueen

You should be very proud. You did a great job!


----------



## Highland lake13

Those fish look great:nicefish:.

~Cam


----------



## Antje

Hi,

since I have only posted pictures of our sick Dali I thought it was time to introduce our other betta girl Amelie. I really like her colors and the little cross on her side and the fact, that her fins are ok.

Antje


----------



## SolaceTiger

That betta is nice looking... the cross type thing is interesting to! Old injury? Her eyes look sleepy. Makes me smile. Hehe.


----------



## Antje

:lol: yes, maybe she was tired of getting her pictures taken...


----------



## SolaceTiger

Hehehe.


----------



## Lupin

Marbled deltatail. I have a few others but no pics yet.


----------



## dramaqueen

He's beautiful!!


----------



## aunt kymmie

Love his face!


----------



## uluvsweetsdontu

I love the leopard spots on his fins!


----------



## fae493

This was my very first Betta Edward... he was beautiful and active, and a sweetheart... It broke my heart when he died










About 2 months later, when I was okay enough to bring a new betta home, I got Armand. He's getting to be more like a pet than a fish, like edward was, but its still a new process.










Anyways, Truly sorry for all those who lost their bettas..


----------



## fae493

peace_frog21 said:


> This is my betta...currently dubbed "Sashimi" (the greeter at wal mart called them sushi and sashimi going out the door and it's kind of stuck for the time being)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my boyfriend's betta currently dubbed "Sushi"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]


 Sushi looks just like my old betta Edward.. very pretty fish you both have


----------



## Kim

Here's my betta Flame. He's just a red veiltale, but I sure love him :-D! Sorry the pics are so blurry. My camera is just not good quality.

View attachment 378


View attachment 379


He's got such character :lol:!


----------



## NMrayn

bettaboy said:


> Male I got off AB, gonna spawn in 3 weeks


I WANT HIM :-D:-D:-D:lol:


----------



## dramaqueen

Kim, Flame is beautiful! He looks bright red in the pics.


----------



## Kim

dramaqueen said:


> Kim, Flame is beautiful! He looks bright red in the pics.


Why thank you very much :-D! He is bright red, and that purplish hue that you can see in the first photo is actually real, you just see it more when he is flaring. Thanks again ;-).


----------



## aunt kymmie

Flame is a very nice looking fish! He looks VERY healthy :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

I never see bright red bettas like Flame at my petstores. The ones that would pass for red are usually a rusty red color. One of my first bettas was a rusty red with blue fins.


----------



## 9311dan

Xxavier McDavis III

He's been goin' strong for about 3 1/2 months now...love this guy


----------



## Kim

What a cute fish with a cute name too!!


----------



## dramaqueen

He IS cute.


----------



## Deku

littlebabyfilly said:


> Im going to add the two males i got from Thailand...they just arrived today!! Im still so excited about it. I got the females too, but dont have pics of them.
> This is the Mustard Blue Crowntail male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the Royal Blue Butterfly Crowntail male


 nice bettas  i like the last one :3 it looks like he should be named "Blizzard" but thats just me speaking :/ anyways i like that last one exactly. where could i buy that exact color? :/


----------



## FishFanatic

I love that one as well. Very nice coloring! Blizzard would be a great name for him.


----------



## tmz

Xxavier McDavis III = name made of awesome


----------



## Guppy Girl

This is Mojo, one of my Wal Mart Rescues









This is Mosaic the 2nd, with the Guppies









And this is my tank set up. I just upgraded so I have plenty left to do to it.
In it I have 1 male and 1 female betta
12 black neon tetras
about 10 balloon x sailfin x dalamtion molly crosses
countless snake skin guppies (of different varieties)
1 dojo loach
1 pictus catfish
1 giant danio
1 zebra danio (Im getting more of each of these)
1 fish, that I have no idea what it is, it looks like a platy, but its not (though it is a live bearer)
1 fan tail gold fish (but hes going to a new hom ein the next few days)
1 corydora catfish and I think thats it.... lol

Do the pictures show?


----------



## SolaceTiger

nope don't see any pics guppygirl.. what size tank do youhave?


----------



## aunt kymmie

I can't view the pics either :-(


----------



## Guppy Girl

Darn, well the pictures are on my profile in my album if you want to look there. 
I have a 29 gallon tank.


----------



## Guppy Girl

View attachment 463

This is my tank^^
View attachment 461

Okay, I figured it out. The above betta is Mosaic the Second with some of my snake skin guppies(from Wal Mart surprisingly)
View attachment 462

And this is Mojo, another Wal Mart Rescue.

Its crazy. All my fish are from Wal mart except my molly cross breeds which I got from my moms tank. All my fish are doing wonderfully


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pics! Your bettas are beautiful!!


----------



## Guppy Girl

Thank you


----------



## Cody

Pretty Bettas. 

And I now know why your username is GUPPY Girl... lol. :roll:


----------



## Guppy Girl

Ha ha yeah, plus guppies were my first fish Ive ever owned =D


----------



## bxtorr19

*My little man*

Here is a picture of my betta Juan Carlos, It's a little blurry because JC would not hold still for the picture. lol









This one is from farther away and is a little better


----------



## aunt kymmie

Very nice bettas, all of them!


----------



## Guppy Girl

Oh my hes beautiful!
He looks like Bazil, my Betta that just recently passed away, except he was redder.
Wow, Im really jealous


----------



## bxtorr19

Thank you, he was a christmas gift from my newphew, who works at Petco. I think he was a special order, because he does not look like most of the Betta's that I have seen there before.


----------



## fishyinpa

Cool looking fishy! well here is some pics of my fishy..before and after! Hehe. Enjoy! And let me know if i should change anything lol.

Here is his first tank









Then he got upgraded to a 5.5 gallon and silk plants









Now in his 10 gallon yay!









Close up with flash 









W/O flash 









bubblenests hehe









i dunno how many i am allowed to post on here,hopefully i didnt go over lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

I like your tank!  Does that sign say Only Cool Fish Allowed? lol Your fish looks like one I used to have, my first betta.


----------



## fishyinpa

Yup it does lol! Cool. I like this pic,hehe.










heres ya sign lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

I really like that sign! lol


----------



## fishyinpa

Thanks! I found it at walmart.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'll have to look for one next time I go to Walmart.


----------



## fishyinpa

Lol okay sounds good.


----------



## aunt kymmie

He is a very pretty betta!


----------



## fishyinpa

Thanks!


----------



## geminidragn

Here are my guys Azul, Aslan, Sangre, and Corona


----------



## geminidragn

Here is another picture of them

1. Azul -- Royal Blue Delta-Veil tail

View attachment 674


2. Alsan -- Purple Double-Veil tail

View attachment 670


3. Sangre -- Red Veil tail

View attachment 671


4. Corona -- Blue Cambodia Crown-tail

View attachment 672


----------



## fishyinpa

Very pretty fish! I like their names.


----------



## geminidragn

Thanks!! I love my betas

I tend to name my fish with Spanish words.
Azul--Blue
Sangre--Blood
Corona--Crown

I did have two more but they died--RIP little guys!
Amarillo--Yellow
Rojo--Red

Total over all on betas that I have had in my life were 11--so far

Males
Flash 1 
Flash 2 (they were identical so we named them the same)
Rojo
Amarillo
Azul
Aslan
Corona
Sangre

Females--RIP my gems
Queen
Pearl
Sapphire


----------



## fishyinpa

Aww sorry bout your passed away fishies. I recognized Aslan from narnia. I knew what some of those spanish words were,but not all been awhile since i was in spanish class lol. Wow 11 bettas...i just got started....I already want some more...Alas no more room...must get bigger house for more betta tanks! Lol.


----------



## bxtorr19

So here I was thinking I was alone in naming my little guys with spanish names. My first Betta was a red valetail named Armond and my current little man is a black crowntail named Juan Carlos.


----------



## aunt kymmie

Sounds like I need to get a little creative. My two bettas are named #1 and #2. Pretty sad...:|

Your fish are beautiful!


----------



## fishyinpa

Lol aunt kymmie! Well my siggy says i named mine Yoshi but I still call him Fishy lol. Very creative I know. Im bad with names for pets. I have a guinea pig named Piggy. But it suits her haha.


----------



## dramaqueen

I like the Spanish names. I took 3 yeas of Spanish in high school so I knew what the names meant, too.lol Very pretty fish.


----------



## geminidragn

Thank You!!


----------



## veganchick

littlebabyfilly said:


> im going to add the two males i got from thailand...they just arrived today!! Im still so excited about it. I got the females too, but dont have pics of them.
> This is the mustard blue crowntail male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the royal blue butterfly crowntail male


omg that is gorgious!!


----------



## dramaqueen

I agree! Bettas DO rock!! I love mine!


----------



## ThalesthePearsei

this is my betta Depereaux: 
Isnt he handsome? :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh my gosh!! He's beautiful!!!


----------



## aunt kymmie

WOW. He's beautiful.


----------



## Kim

He's a stunner!

How do you all get such good pictures of your fish? I can't for the life of me get a good one of my new super delta. For some reason I can get ones of the other 2, but not him. He always ends up looking like a blob with different colors than he is in real life. I've tried the aquarium setting with the macro setting, and even tried manual. Is it possible that my camera is just too crappy to capture this fish? Oh, I get it. My fish is just too beautiful to be photographed! His beauty is blinding the camera lol!


----------



## dramaqueen

He's just too beautiful to be photographed! lol


----------



## veganchick

Guppy Girl said:


> View attachment 463
> 
> This is my tank^^
> View attachment 461
> 
> Okay, I figured it out. The above betta is Mosaic the Second with some of my snake skin guppies(from Wal Mart surprisingly)
> View attachment 462
> 
> And this is Mojo, another Wal Mart Rescue.
> 
> Its crazy. All my fish are from Wal mart except my molly cross breeds which I got from my moms tank. All my fish are doing wonderfully


 Bettas can live with guppies????????????????????????????????


----------



## Livelifelaughlove

I have seen that a few times as well... It amazes me!


----------



## dramaqueen

I didn't think they could live with male guppies.


----------



## fishyinpa

Oh wow what an amazing looking betta! Great picture!


----------



## veganchick

I would ost a pic of mine, but he is sick, and so hes not that pretty right now, but i still think he is gorgeous!


----------



## jokerman43

This Is My Candi (*this picture is not altered in any way)*


----------



## dramaqueen

Pretty fish!


----------



## aunt kymmie

Nice Fish


----------



## KrisRogers

My sons new betta swimming with the guppies.


----------



## veganchick

I love the tank! What size? That is a pretty little guy!


----------



## KrisRogers

veganchick said:


> I love the tank! What size? That is a pretty little guy!


He's in a 20 gallon. He is so much fun to watch my son loves him. My wife didn't want to get him because she thought he'd kill the guppies. So far he gets along with all thirteen of them really well.


----------



## Ashy

Very nice fish everyone!!! We have 5, I just got a new one yesterday at Wally's world (wal-mart)

Our names(in order we got them in)
Nemo
Bebo
Debo
Azul
Aqua 

All male! Not sure what kind exactly, but I know they are all Betas!


----------



## veganchick

I guess it just depends on the betta


----------



## fishyinpa

I like your names! 

Well here are some new pics of Fishys tank. Not good pics mind you lol,taken with my cell phone cause my batteries died in my dig cam and i couldnt find anymore. Also i replaced his one big plant with another and cannot decide whether i wanna take out the one in the middle in the back..i think its an amazon sword..well you will see haha. lemme know what ya think...Ill let yall know if Fishy likes it as well.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pics and nice plants!


----------



## fishyinpa

TY! So far i think he is fine with it all..lol..i just wasnt sure if it was overcrowding his tank a bit..with all those plants...not like their is anyone else in there atm but i dunno...haha...


----------



## veganchick

thats a cool tank! when r u planning on adding the sand for cories? Or are you sticking with the marbles? Those should work really well, too because they won't harm the cories!


----------



## dramaqueen

I think cories need the sand substrate because their barbels are very sensitive.


----------



## fishyinpa

Ya I would switch it to sand for them. But i dunno whats going on with his cycle process so it could be awhile yet.


----------



## kamazza

dont know if you can tell ( sorry the pic is flipped), but this guys is florida gators colors, blue and orange...


----------



## fishyinpa

Oh i can kinda see it lol...cool!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Blue and orange. Denver Bronco colors too. lol


----------



## Nataku

I just went through all thirty-some pages of this thread, and what a wonderful variety of bettas I've seen in here! You all have some lovely fish.
This is my rescue-fish that I've only had for a week now, I tired to snap some shots of him while he was flaring at the thermometer. Boy does he ever hate that thermometer. xD








And then I realized the flash only reflects against the tank. D'oh. *turns it off*








My fish picturing skills are lacking, I see. Although you can see some of his bubble nest in the background.








This is the clearest one I managed to snap of him, although you can still see my camera's sticker against his scales xD The bubble nest is a lot bigger than shown in this picture, I had to crop the image down.


----------



## fishyinpa

Pretty fishy! Yeah it can be hard to take a pic of a fish lol.


----------



## fishie long legs1234

my betta,Finno,is all blue.i got him at WALMART. if he's hungry he makes a noise with the rocks at the bottom or splashes water...,Unusual?


----------



## kamazza

wow thats crazy, my dark blue/blackish betta does the same thing....itll be all quiet and ill hear him messing around in the gravel


----------



## dramaqueen

I had one that used to wedge himself under the rocks. He belonged to a friend of mine before I got him and she saw him wedged under the rocks upside down. She thought he was dead! But he wasn't. lol


----------



## Livelifelaughlove

I have this 4-5 inch glazed sea shell in sushi's bowl and i kinda expected him to swim into the shell for like a hiding place, but no, he burrows under it, and then some how will tirn around and stick out about 1/4inch of his head its SOO funny. It took my dad and me like 2 days to find him. i was afraid he jumped!
and he doens't like my dad at all, and will just take off undersomething. its great!


----------



## dramaqueen

Bettas do the cutest things! lol


----------



## Livelifelaughlove

Lol well soon it will be a comp. for bettas and DP's  ill let you know when i decide the cutest


----------



## dramaqueen

ok. lol


----------



## Bettalover89

This is Crimson. I rescued him from Wal mart =] He was the last one on the shelf with basically no water and in a filthy tank or should i say tiny bowl...When i got him he was half the size and pale.



















This is Peach cobbler. I got him from a pet store 1day ago. He was swimming in what seemed to be pieces of his skin/fins and i dont know what it is so if you know please tell me. He was in a tiny bowl with a little bit of water in it.. The pet store worker said he was fine...There was another one similar to him next to him and the water was clouded with the same thing but the worker said i couldnt take him cause he had to be treated...Anyway heres Peach Cobbler.

















Nicole.
http://i431.photobucket.com/albums/qq37/Inspire2be/IMG_3704.jpg


----------



## dramaqueen

Pretty fish.


----------



## Kim

They sure sound like lucky guys! As far as Peach Cobbler goes, I'd just watch him to see if he develops any symptoms now that he is being properly cared for. Sometimes I don't even know what some of the stuff is that I see in betta cups


----------



## fishyinpa

Some more piccies of Morado! (before i put marbles for substrate)










his new bridge


















bubblenest









playing on his bridge 









checking out his bridge lol


















I love my Morado...


----------



## veganchick

I like morado!


----------



## dramaqueen

He's so pretty! I think he loves his bridge.


----------



## fishyinpa

Thanks! Yup he does...


----------



## veganchick

Heres Alfred! finally got around to getting some pics of him!
133_1117.jpg picture by veganchick8 - Photobucket

133_1116.jpg picture by veganchick8 - Photobucket


133_1114.jpg picture by veganchick8 - Photobucket


----------



## Bettalover89

Thanx everyone for the comments =]
and Peach Cobbler is doing great now...
Whatever that stuff was went away =]


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm glad to hear that Peach Cobbler is doing better!


----------



## Bettafreak

does a betta change when it gets older?


----------



## dramaqueen

You mean change colors? Yes, the colors tend to fade a bit as they get older.


----------



## Bettafreak

do they get bigger?


----------



## dramaqueen

Once they reach adulthood, they stop growing. They'll get fat if you overfeed them. lol


----------



## Bettafreak

yea. 2-3 pebbles a day??


----------



## dramaqueen

I feed mine 2-3 pellets twice a day.


----------



## veganchick

my little girl can't fit pellets in her mouth so she gets betta flakes and daphina.... my boys each get 3 twice a day


----------



## Livelifelaughlove

Surimi doesn't like the normal pellets since they are to big, so i either give them the mini pellets or crush them against the lid of the pellets and the desk. He also has flakes, but i really don't like giving them to him since they have so much veggie matter/red dye


----------



## dramaqueen

I just don't care for flakes. I prefer pellets. I'm getting rather frustrated with brine shrimp because the pieces sink and they won't go after them. They just watch them go straight to the bottom.


----------



## veganchick

betta flakes are different then tropical flakes tho, and they seem fine!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove

My flakes say both Betta AND Tropical...? made by tetra-min...

Surimi likes to eat just about anything that fits in his mouth.
and if they sink, its ok, since the shrimp will eat them


----------



## dramaqueen

My fish will eat the flakes, its just that I prefer the pellets. lol


----------



## Ariel1719

These are my pretties ! .. btw can anyone tell me what species they are?

Lucifer Abaster










Maximus Destroyer










Pebbles


----------



## veganchick

The first one is a veiltail, second is a male CrownTail, and third is a male VT I think, I can't really tell, they are all Betta Splendens


----------



## Ariel1719

thanks ! =D


----------



## dramaqueen

They're very pretty!


----------



## veganchick

Ariel1719 said:


> thanks ! =D


ur welcome! I'm always curious to see what everyone's betta homes look like, can you post pics of each of their tanks/bowls?


----------



## Ariel1719

ofcourse !

this is Maximus and Lucifer's homes ( left is maximus right is lucifer )










and this is pebbles home =D


----------



## veganchick

those are all really cute! Lucifer looks like the spoiled one! lol  How long ago did you start with bettas?


----------



## Ariel1719

baha he is ! aha, he was my first baby, and bout a few months ago. aha so still a bit new to them. but i love them =D


----------



## veganchick

cool! In the future you might want to consider larger tanks/bowls/containers for the other two, but they do look really cute! Pebbles is such a cute name!


----------



## anastasiavixen

*Fighty the Fish *

Here's my little guy (He has the most original name ever (Fighty), but what can I say? My daughter named him!) 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/anastasiavixen/3399486048/sizes/o/in/photostream/









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3661/3399486390_e73113eb6b_o.jpg









I really tried to get a capture of the purple he has in his tail and fins, but I couldn't really get it. It is like a shimmery purple in between the spine parts of the tail and fins, and it's really hard to see. Maybe I could get it with a video, eh?


----------



## anastasiavixen

*Fighty's home...*

I was reading that you guys like to see the fish's home, so here is Fighty's home. I'd like to get him something nice sometime, but I'm a bit on the broke side at the moment. I have a lamp on the wall hanging over his vase, and I have a small aerater in there, he loves that. I actually rescued him from a baby shower. They used him in a centerpiece, there was a plant on top of this vase. He seems to like it alright, because he is on my desk at home, and he gets to see me during the day while I'm working. Usually he is quite friendly for a fish, but he was kind of shy about the photos  However, I've never had a fish that acted so much like a dog, hehe! He follows my finger around, and loves it when I feed him his pellets one at a time. He almost jumps out of his bowl when he sees his food container. He's such a great little guy! I will really miss him when he is gone...


----------



## dramaqueen

Hello and welcome to FishForum. Your betta is very pretty.


----------



## anastasiavixen

Thank you for the welcome and the compliment! I don't know whether I like his color or personality better. I just wish I could give him a better home! But, like I said, he seems to be fine where he is right now, he is active and has plenty of that personality. I think he had a rough life before I got him, it took him a while to adjust to my house. But, after he settled in, he perked right up!


----------



## Livelifelaughlove

He is Gorgeous! I am jealous


----------



## anastasiavixen

Thanks! I think he is too. I haven't had any other bettas to compare him to, so I didn't know. I think he is pretty, but like I said, I wish I could get the purple in his fins to show up better in the photos...


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes, he IS a pretty color. He'll be fine in the vase as long as his water is kept clean and he is in a warm spot.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove

You can see it a little, and i have a good imagination


----------



## dramaqueen

In one of the pics I can see just a bit of purple.


----------



## veganchick

your betta is VERY pretty! I love his home, too  what kind of plants? I really like them! As for the size, just get them the biggest possible, and do what u can with that! He looks pretty happy in in it!


----------



## anastasiavixen

veganchick said:


> your betta is VERY pretty! I love his home, too  what kind of plants? I really like them! As for the size, just get them the biggest possible, and do what u can with that! He looks pretty happy in in it!


Honestly, just some little plastic plants. I would like to get him some real plants, because I know that they love the oxygen boost, but no extra money right now...


----------



## Livelifelaughlove

actually bettas don't breathe oxygen from the water. They breathe air, just like us, so I don't think that having more oxygen in the water really effects them


----------



## anastasiavixen

Emmnemms said:


> actually bettas don't breathe oxygen from the water. They breathe air, just like us, so I don't think that having more oxygen in the water really effects them


That I did not know, interesting. I was just looking up some more on them, and what I found says they do breath air from the surface with a special organ that is not exactly like lungs, but it's not the same way fish breath either. So, now I am wondering, why do they have gills then? Do they breath both ways?

He seems to like playing in the bubbles though, so I am leaving the aerator in for right now (the aerator also helps to filter the feces through and under the gravel and away from my fish, like a filter would, since it is a smaller habitat). Is it common for Bettas to like playing in bubbles? Because I was also reading that they don't like a lot of water current...


----------



## dramaqueen

Some like the bubbles and some don't. I think they breathe both through the labrinth organ and the gills but I read something about an experiment where the labrinth organ was removed on a betta and it died from suffocation.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove

a betta will drowned if it is unable to get to the surface. That is why i don't like the vases with the plants on top. 

Thank you drama, i couldn't remember the name of the organ they use to breathe, and didn't want to give incorrect information. 

Surimi, my little betta, loves his bubbles! he actually likes the filter to, he either hangs out right where it sucks up, or where the water kinda flows back into the tank... He will just sit there and turn around and stuff, its really funny!
But sushi doesn't like the bubbles. He attacks them and tries to swim away from them.


----------



## Ariel1719

aw what pretty bettas everyone has !


----------



## Nataku

Bettas in nature live in still, often shallow water, which is normally hot and very poor in saturated oxygen content. This is why they (and many other fish in the anabantid family) were forced to come up with a supplement, and that is the labyrinth organ. Their gills function as other fish do, pulling oxygen from the water, however in bettas this is only so effective, simply because there's just not that much to pull from the water they live in.

This brings us to the labyrinth organ. Remarkable little adaptation that is, it's actually the first gill arch (bony fish all have four gill arches) on each side modified into a makeshift 'primitive lung' that allows the fish to gulp air in through their mouth and run it over those specialized filaments in the labyrinth organ to absorb oxygen directly from the air into their bloodstream. While this allows the betta to survive without needing highly oxygenated water, it also means that without access to the water surface and air, they will eventually suffocate and drown, because their true gills have a reduced capacity (remember, they're missing an arch now for the labyrinth organ), and cannot pull enough oxygen from water on it's own, even if it's oxygenated water.

This is why there are 'miracle stories' out there about bettas jumping out of water and surviving for a fair amount of time on the floor before we find them, throw them back in the tank, and they live to flare another day. So long as they can stay moist they can survive for a while breathing simply air (they can't let the gill arches or labyrinth organ dry out, if that happens, then they really are screwed because they can no longer absorb the oxygen into the arterioles). It's really not a miracle, it's just some really nice engineering by mother nature, just another one of those great features about bettas that make them so hardy.

Sorry, physiology blurb right there I bet none of you wanted to here.


----------



## Chicklet

Air in the water does serve the betta, 
The more air in the water the less they have to surface to breath.

Try it, watch and see, No bubble wall or air stone, they surface quite often.
Add a good bubblewall or airstone and they rarely surface for air....

I've experimented with that, and watched closely


----------



## jadedragen

here's my two boys
i got them from walmart in bad condition, but there doing fine now....i know i shouldn't encourage walmart by buying fish from them but i can't help it. i know if i was in the fishes position i would want someone to reach for me and rescue me.

flash









rocky , i named him that because he had a rocky start








rocky now


----------



## dramaqueen

They're beautiful! Boy, what a transformation for Rocky! He's beautiful.


----------



## Ariel1719

i just purchased this handsome guy off Aquabid. hes so pretty, hell be in either a split 10 gal, or his own 5 gal.


















his name is yet to be determined ! =D


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh my gosh!! He's beautiful!!


----------



## Ariel1719

i love him! he shall be in my room by sunday =D


----------



## veganchick

wow!!!!!!!!!!! That is a BEAUTIFUL betta!


----------



## dukie1346

Oh wow! Rocky looks so much better now!!!!


----------



## dukie1346

I love the colors of your new betta Ariel!


----------



## Nighthawk

Wow! hate to be repetitive but Rocky's tranformation is unbelieveable! amazing job! and Ariel your new boy is STUNNING!


----------



## parakeeto225

my loves to be with corys..i say him tryna spin around my cory..he loves them...my cory loves my betta too..he loves eating my betta's left over treats..and he loves algea waffers,.


----------



## Nighthawk

Very nice crown tail! 

Here are my boys! 


Elton: at home 











and Chumley the office fish


----------



## parakeeto225

guys help me with my bettas name..pick one..
he's a male
- unique
-feisty
-kokobe(chocolate+ube=kokobe) ube is a filipino candy sort of thinqy.
- your suggestions

its been three days and still thinking of his name.


----------



## parakeeto225

thaankyou nighthawk so are yours!


----------



## IonBaller07

Just wondering parakeeto did you get yours at a pet store or online somewhere. Because hes very pretty I cant see that coming out of a pet store.


----------



## Ariel1719

beautiful bettas nighthawk and parakeeto !!


----------



## JingleAllTheWay

Okay, I've officially looked through all 40 of these pages. Though I didn't read everyone's comments, just looked at pics and names. You guys have awesome bettas!

Before my life is over I will get a crowntail betta! They are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## dramaqueen

I got my first crowntail last year. They ARE beautiful.


----------



## aunt kymmie

parakeeto225 said:


> guys help me with my bettas name..pick one..
> he's a male
> - unique
> -feisty
> -kokobe(chocolate+ube=kokobe) ube is a filipino candy sort of thinqy.
> - your suggestions
> 
> its been three days and still thinking of his name.


My vote is for Kokobe! Nice name, unique & original


----------



## fishyinpa

OMG that halfmoon is one amazing looking betta! Looks like Elvis. Parakeeto,your fish is beautiful as well. I need a name for my new girly!!


----------



## fanditsin

o this is my bettas and i live in a tropic country so no need for heaters and such just have to change the water 2 times a week i ran out of tanks so i kept them in containers..but its better then those stores i got them from


----------



## dramaqueen

Pretty fish!


----------



## luver09

This is Ox, my new beta. I got him this weekend.









heres to hoping this works.


----------



## jadedragen

i don't see anything


----------



## onekatietwo

\


















I figured I should add my first Betta to this awesome betta gallery.


----------



## dramaqueen

Is that the same fish? He sure has brightened up!!


----------



## onekatietwo

dramaqueen said:


> Is that the same fish? He sure has brightened up!!


It is! He was pretty dull, his water in the cup he came in was really gross. Like it is viably dirty and yellowish so I think a clean tank (and room to move around) really did wonders. 

Part of it is just the camera flash, though. I didn't use a flash on his cup pictures and I did on the tank pictures. So, yeah. The flash made him appear a bit brighter.

But still, he certainly has become more vibrant.


----------



## dramaqueen

He's beautiful!


----------



## JingleAllTheWay

A new one of Darcy. You can click it to get a bigger version.


That is a gorgeous fish, onekatietwo!


----------



## dramaqueen

Darcy is very pretty!!


----------



## Ariel1719

beautiful bettas !


----------



## CaptainFalcon

This is apollo, I switched him from a 1.5 gallon to a 10 gallon yesterday and hes already more colorful and vibrant! :thumbsup:

View attachment 1723


View attachment 1724


View attachment 1725


----------



## Elisew

This is Shimmer, my first Betta. Unfortunately he died a couple of days ago










This is Lamai, I bought him 3 days ago. He`s in a 7.5G tank










And this is Chimlin, my husband bought him for me today. He`s in my 13G tank and loving all the room he has.


----------



## Asha

Hey I'm new and I just want to introduce my boys!










This is Alistair my red beta. I think he's a crown tail, but I'm not sure :-?
He startles easily but he's also the more aggressive of the two. I think that goes well with hie color. A fiery personality for a red beta :-D











Alistair again.

This is Anthony my other beta. He's much friendlier and not as aggressive as Alistair. He also LOVES to eat. He's a pig lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Very pretty fish! Welcome to FishForum.


----------



## doggyhog

This is my fish, Jello-bytes


----------



## Sens

My Photo's aren't the best.. my camera is ok .. its me... I suck at taking pics....

May-Ling - Female










Hoi-Ki - Male











LiChaiPing - Male












Chi-Shu - Male










Chi-Ling - Male








Ming-Shu - Male


----------



## dramaqueen

Very pretty!!


----------



## Elisew

Oops I did it again!! :lol:

Saw this lovely little fella today and me being me.....I bought him! :twisted: hubby thinks I`m mad and couldn`t believe I was buying another one, all the arguments against went right out of the window seeing as I`d already bought a divider for the 7.5G tank :-D

Here`s my new boy:


----------



## dramaqueen

Ooh, he's very pretty!!


----------



## veganchick

nice bettas everyone!


----------



## Chicklet

Here's my 5 boys I Kept, Was a hard decision to make, But these guys won out,

This is my Crown tail, I can't seem to settle on a name for him, Any suggestions?
View attachment 1966

This is White Knight, He's Gorgeous
View attachment 1970

and then theirs my precious Buttons, one of my favorites,
View attachment 1967


This is Popeye, My poor baby,He's in a 10 gallon tank,Where he will remain as he is prone to troubles. He don't like having his picture taken either , kept running and hiding, Then zoom out flare at me then dissapear again,,
View attachment 1968

This is Cherry Blossom, He's in a 20 gallon tank right now with lots of company,
View attachment 1969


----------



## dramaqueen

All of them are so beautiful.


----------



## Elisew

Flippin eck chicklet.......
That first photo of your Betta looks just like the second Betta I`ve got, Lamai! :shock::-D

Apart from the blue on the fin, your second Betta pic looks like my third one Chimlin! :shock:


Weird!! :lol:

This is a much nicer photo of my fourth Betta Shai-Lin. His colour has changed since he`s been in his new home that he shares with Lamai:


----------



## Chicklet

> Flippin eck chicklet.......
> That first photo of your Betta looks just like the second Betta I`ve got, Lamai! :shock::grin:
> 
> Apart from the blue on the fin, your second Betta pic looks like my third one Chimlin! :shock:
> 
> 
> Weird!! :lol:


Yes I noticed the crown tails looked exactly alike in the pictures, Could be twins


----------



## Nataku

Wow Chicklet, the ray branching on your crowntail boy is simply amazing! He looks like an eight ray from my counting in the photo, but it's a touch hard to tell with a bit of the blur (catching goo betta shots is hard isn't it?). Is he an eight ray?
Names... err... yeah see I generally name my bettas after medical terms that almost no one gets, so I doubt I'd be any help?
Crown? King? Jewels? Prince? Royale? Thorns (like rose thorns, he looks so pointy)?


----------



## perez

*My Betta Perez*

Hello my first post to intoduce me and my betta Perez , I got Perez from a chinese import fish shop in Dubai where we live for 5 dhs! which is 1$ ! he was in the most tiny cup but has come on leaps and bounds and looks so much healthier than he did a couple of months ago. I had let my guppies and tetra go previously as I was on a trip for over a month so he now has the run of the tank.

View attachment 1998


----------



## perez

Another of Perez 

View attachment 1999


----------



## Nataku

Oh, I do very much like his banding. That blue on his fins is just so bright.


----------



## dramaqueen

He's very pretty.


----------



## vampyrii

here's my fishy Antonio









it's amazing how interactive these fish are, i had danios before this and some gold fish as well and they were boring as hell.


----------



## Elisew

[email protected] vampyrii :lol:

Bettas are certainly far from boring, in my opinion anyway. I`d rather sit and watch my Bettas than sit and watch the TV. :roll:
Mine have certainly kept me on my toes so far but I wouldn`t change it.

Cute Betta btw 8)


Perez......nice colours! 8)


----------



## dramaqueen

Elisew, I totally agree with you! They're more entertaining than tv.


----------



## vampyrii

another photo of his silly face LOL!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Cute!


----------



## Spode

Crossposting from another thread, here is my brand new and incredibly camera-shy 3 month old betta :3 hoping to get some better photos when I get home from work

As yet unnamed, suggestions welcome


----------



## Bettafish

Blood
Crimson river
Death 
Doom

I think all of these are good names.


----------



## LizEgan

perez said:


> View attachment 1998


He is gorgeous!!!!!! :-D


----------



## ZanZan

Here's my Smoulder


----------



## dramaqueen

Very pretty!!


----------



## crowntail lover

He is very pretty!!!


----------



## IonBaller07

Spode said:


> Crossposting from another thread, here is my brand new and incredibly camera-shy 3 month old betta :3 hoping to get some better photos when I get home from work
> 
> As yet unnamed, suggestions welcome


Well I like to name mine after pokemon (even though Ive only done it once so far) but since hes red and black maybe you could name him after the BEST pokemon ever Scizor









Or Jynx because its a better name:









Or if your not into pokemon (you should be :lol then maybe Mickey after Mickey Mouse:









I dunno I just named all the red/black things I know of.


----------



## dramaqueen

I like Mickey.


----------



## crowntail lover

ME too!


----------



## MrVampire181

Nice tanks guys


----------



## crowntail lover

So what are some of your bettas name??


----------



## MrVampire181

I want all of them!

You guys have gotten lucky at petstores


----------



## MrVampire181

crowntail lover said:


> So what are some of your bettas name??


Namu
Nalla (R.I.P first female)
Kalina (R.I.P)
Katina
Shamu
Lolita
Keiko
Shila
Kong
Scooter
Dijon (mustard gas VT)
Swimmy


----------



## dramaqueen

I like the idea of naming your mustard gas betta Djon. lol


----------



## MrVampire181




----------



## dramaqueen

If I ever get a yellow betta, I'm naming him Djon. lol


----------



## crowntail lover

Love all the names!!!


----------



## doggyhog

kamazza said:


> dont know if you can tell ( sorry the pic is flipped), but this guys is florida gators colors, blue and orange...



Wow!! Your Betta looks a lot like my betta.  Your's is beautiful!!


----------



## doggyhog

This is my Betta, Sammy Marshwiggle. I got him from Petsmart.

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/poodles4me/3534070974/" title="Sammy Marshwiggle by doggyhog, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2361/3534070974_e3bb2d2d9a_o.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="Sammy Marshwiggle" /></a>


----------



## doggyhog

Sorry, that didn't work. :-(


----------



## dramaqueen

Pretty betta!


----------



## IonBaller07

dramaqueen said:


> If I ever get a yellow betta, I'm naming him Djon. lol


That is my dream betta just a bright canary yellow betta, one day I will have one.


----------



## dramaqueen

Faith on Bettatalk has yellow bettas and one line with a yellow body and white fins, called Lemon Meringue.


----------



## tnicholas1970

here are some of my betta pics and their tanks :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice tanks and pretty bettas.


----------



## tnicholas1970

thx very much


----------



## IonBaller07

dramaqueen said:


> Faith on Bettatalk has yellow bettas and one line with a yellow body and white fins, called Lemon Meringue.


Yah but hers are kind of a transparent kind of yellow, I want a BRIGHT yellow like this:









Except on a male crowntail or halfmoon


----------



## IonBaller07

Ohh and tnicholas I love that extreme close up


----------



## tnicholas1970

yeah that would be a really pretty crown or especially a halfmoon


----------



## tnicholas1970

thx my mom has a REALLY NICE camera and it shoots in 1080 p


----------



## mattcooper

Hey Everyone

Alright heres my lil guy/girl lol. I have no information about "it". But this is the fighter I purchased today. Pretty much my first fish since I was a lil kid.. which that gold fish sadly died after I feed it candy LOL! now 21 I think I can look after this fishy


----------



## dramaqueen

Hello and welcome to FishForum. Very pretty fish!


----------



## Campbell

mattcooper: It's a male.


----------



## tnicholas1970

yeh males have longer tales and females have a little bit shorter tails


----------



## IonBaller07

Yah, he is a male veiltail, and a very pretty one at that. I hope by "fighter" you are referring to him being a Siamese Fighting Fish and not that you are going to fight him, that would be sad :-(


----------



## tnicholas1970

very very sad i hate when people do that to such pretty animals


----------



## AlfaTheBeta

Spode said:


> Crossposting from another thread, here is my brand new and incredibly camera-shy 3 month old betta :3 hoping to get some better photos when I get home from work
> 
> As yet unnamed, suggestions welcome


I think that since he is red and a crown tail that the names, *Mars* and *Apollo* would be perfect. since both refer to ancient gods of war, names that would fit a siamese fighting fish


----------



## mattcooper

IonBaller07 said:


> Yah, he is a male veiltail, and a very pretty one at that. I hope by "fighter" you are referring to him being a Siamese Fighting Fish and not that you are going to fight him, that would be sad :-(


Hey!
No way would i use him as a fighter :-( Plan on keeping this guy alive for as long as possible...

Thanks for everyones feedback


----------



## crowntail lover

That is beautiful!!!! 
OMG!!!!!!!! While I was at my dads house in Saltlick my sister caught Pearl and put her in with her spawn........My mother called me crying! Pearl ate her fry.... I cryed for two days straight! When I got home my mother had put pearl back in her 5 gallon (swolen belly and all). I monitered the fry tank to see if I saw any life....Nope just my snail Maxy and my plant and a ship decor....No fry....I cryed....Punished my sister...and then finally cleaned out the fry tank.....
I am sorry to all who have traveled my journey with me! i know you are disapointed.......

Pearl is fine though. She has nothing wrong with her. Swimming perfect, flarring at Arriel through the divider, eating as normal....Friendly as ever....I am not made just very disapointed in my sister...


----------



## Elisew

Oh crowntail lover, I`m so sorry!! Jeez I can`t begin to imagine how upset and gutted you must feel :shock: I`ve read a lot of your posts with much interest and feel pretty gutted for you.


I`m really glad Pearl is ok, fingers crossed she`ll have another opportunity soon eh? ;-)

Lise x


----------



## crowntail lover

Thanks for your concern! :]
And of course. She was a great mother....Produced many healthy babies...I just cant believe my sister did that!!! uhhh.


----------



## dramaqueen

Adults should never be put with fry.


----------



## crowntail lover

Drama please contact for the information..


----------



## MrVampire181

crowntail lover said:


> That is beautiful!!!!
> OMG!!!!!!!! While I was at my dads house in Saltlick my sister caught Pearl and put her in with her spawn........My mother called me crying! Pearl ate her fry.... I cryed for two days straight! When I got home my mother had put pearl back in her 5 gallon (swolen belly and all). I monitered the fry tank to see if I saw any life....Nope just my snail Maxy and my plant and a ship decor....No fry....I cryed....Punished my sister...and then finally cleaned out the fry tank.....
> I am sorry to all who have traveled my journey with me! i know you are disapointed.......
> 
> Pearl is fine though. She has nothing wrong with her. Swimming perfect, flarring at Arriel through the divider, eating as normal....Friendly as ever....I am not made just very disapointed in my sister...


R U SERIOUS!

Mustard gas, there are 2 types of mustard gas, blue w/ blue fins, then yellow. Both are awesome


----------



## IonBaller07

Aww crowntail that really sucks, I hope you can try again soon. Is there a time you must wait between spawns? I heard you have to wait 1 month after she has fry but IDK.


----------



## tnicholas1970

yeah that sounds like it sucks really bad because its really hard to take care of all those fry


----------



## crowntail lover

Uhhhh!!!!! 
I cant believe it either!!!!
I really dont know when I will breed agian....I might try Jasper and Arriel


----------



## Vikki81207

messed up, see below.


----------



## Vikki81207

Here's my betta, just got him Saturday. No name for him yet, can't think of one. I just call him fishy, lol.


----------



## crowntail lover

He looks like a Tristan! ;]


----------



## dramaqueen

Crowntail, where do you get all those names? lol Vikki, your fish is very pretty!


----------



## crowntail lover

Haha. Some are out there!! lol. Well I guess I just have a crazy mind! 
Well I have my walterworms going good on instent mashed potato mill!!! 
So do you think I should try spawning them tonight? Cormealis has a huge bubble nest..And Penalipie has a fat belly of eggs....The potato mill that I am using is used for fast breeding cultures so the fry def WONT starve....And the great thing about these worms are that they stay in the water instead of falling to the bottom like the miscro's do! So what do you think???


----------



## dramaqueen

Are you going to vase her first or just put her in with Cornealis? I'm glad you have your fry food ready to go!


----------



## crowntail lover

She has been vaced for 2 days now! :]


----------



## dramaqueen

Does she have breeding stripes on her? If they're ready then go ahead. Are you out of school for summer/ If you're going to be home then you can keep an eye on them... and on Madison. lol


----------



## crowntail lover

She has a faded line or two..But she is white so...I cant really tell. And yes I am out...! And Madison is never coming in here again!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Good. Well, I guess you could go ahead and try it. Good luck.


----------



## crowntail lover

Okay...I am going to wait until my mother gets home though so we can switch off looking after them in case of a emergecy! :]


----------



## dramaqueen

Good idea!


----------



## crowntail lover

So whats new with you and your crew?


----------



## dramaqueen

Nothing much. I need to make a trip to Petsmart before going on vacation.


----------



## crowntail lover

I will be going there tonight! 
Cornealis is the meanest thing....Tore her fins....Def not breeding tonight!..Uhh.


----------



## dramaqueen

Some nipping and chasing is normal but as long as it doesn't get too violent, its ok.


----------



## crowntail lover

Well I think I am going to try again! They both have settled down so...


----------



## doggyhog

littlebabyfilly said:


> Im going to add the two males i got from Thailand...they just arrived today!! Im still so excited about it. I got the females too, but dont have pics of them.
> This is the Mustard Blue Crowntail male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the Royal Blue Butterfly Crowntail male



OMGoodness!!!! Your Butterfly CT is absolutely STUNNING! I'm so jealous.. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, wouldn't you love to have those!


----------



## crowntail lover

They are beautiful!!! :]


----------



## pancha2

This are my babys:lol: pancha and pancho...


----------



## dramaqueen

Very pretty fish!!


----------



## pancha2

Thanks!! they love to be there al day long looking at each , my male betta mad because he wants to jump on her..


----------



## IonBaller07

littlebabyfilly said:


> Im going to add the two males i got from Thailand...they just arrived today!! Im still so excited about it. I got the females too, but dont have pics of them.
> This is the Mustard Blue Crowntail male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is the Royal Blue Butterfly Crowntail male


Ohh God, scrap the betta contest idea, I can never win against these...:shock:


----------



## dramaqueen

I don't know if that person is still a member or not. You may still have a chance. lol


----------



## BettaSquirt

Squirty!









i hope this works


----------



## BettaSquirt

There we go!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Sorry, no pic yet.


----------



## BettaSquirt

wait.. did mine not work?


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't see it. Maybe its just my stupid computer.


----------



## BettaSquirt

hmmm... Im not suree.


----------



## BettaSquirt

This is my brand new Male VT, Razz


----------



## TitoBetta

wow! georgous!


----------



## BettaSquirt

(psst i changed his name to Cosmo)


----------



## Vikki81207

Well now that I've named him, and no one ever reads threads I post, here is my brand new Romeo!


----------



## Vikki81207

Never mind, my boyfriend and I just decided on Blue, instead of Romeo. Romeo didn't seem like much of a fish name. lol. So now he's Blue.


----------



## dramaqueen

A purple fish named Blue? lol


----------



## Vikki81207

Mmhmm. We thought it was different. I like it lol. He's adorable.


----------



## dramaqueen

He IS adorable.


----------



## Vikki81207

Thank you. =D


----------



## BettaSquirt

Hes veryyy cute!


----------



## Vikki81207

Thanks! The betta that's as your pic is very cute. I LOVE the colors.


----------



## Vikki81207

I'm uploading some more pics of Blue in his tank. And Fishy too.


----------



## BettaSquirt

Vikki81207 said:


> Thanks! The betta that's as your pic is very cute. I LOVE the colors.


Thanks! Yours is too.


----------



## Freak Fin

<a target='_blank' href='http://www.slide.com/s/glVC3fs51z8njsbtt1xN9rhajF88CnBq?referrer=hlnk'><img src='http://widget.slide.com/rdr/1/1/1/W/2a0000000a3d711d/1/117/pwXpPjGs4D-xEpdA1SS42JSyMoK8NgEm.jpg' border='0' alt='DSCF5573' title='DSCF5573' /></a>
<a target='_blank' href='http://www.slide.com/s/XKGWnwIL3z_bxc30wGEjpHmk9pguzaA-?referrer=hlnk'><img src='http://widget.slide.com/rdr/1/1/1/W/2a0000000a3d7a8a/1/33/gFUImHk1yT_5Onev9Cd68R5XFIbsLKzu.jpg' border='0' alt='DSCF5566' title='DSCF5566' /></a>
<a target='_blank' href='http://www.slide.com/s/EjVh3uiR5D8iarHP9uGqbRcK3NfADsxJ?referrer=hlnk'><img src='http://widget.slide.com/rdr/1/1/1/W/2a0000000a3d681a/1/64/0JZEQdm04z9A0scZSnLnrcQ6iGV6wt37.jpg' border='0' alt='DSCF5562' title='DSCF5562' /></a>
Hey this is my new betta fish, I wanted to post this pic because I think he's very original! His name is Dumbo, and you can see why. I thought his morphed fins are actually cool, they are both even on both sides, I think they're prettier, maybe someone out there wants to breed him? Make a totally different betta species? And the way he moves his super long fins is really cool, wish I could post a video


----------



## Freak Fin

oops. Heres pics of Dumbo.
He has freakishly long fins, its really a birth defect but I thought he looks prettier, and more original then all other bettas. I thought maybe somone would want to breed him and make a totally different species of bettas, after all that is how different species start


----------



## Freak Fin

Please do not use my image without permission

This was my 2 bettas I used to have Yankee and rebel, and I call this picture Yankee vs Rebel. (I usually kept a divider in between them so that they couldnt see each other, so they wouldn't become passive with each other, every time I removed the divider, they would get mad and flare up! They hated each other


----------



## Vikki81207

Good new on my new betta. Blue is doing great! And I only got him yesterday! I switched Blue and Fishy, I put Blue in the one gallon and Fishy back in the 3. It fits them better. Blue seemed lost in the 3 gallon. But only about an hour after I put him in the one gallon, he was very enthusiastic. He's was darting all over the place and when I woke up this morning he had a bubble nest. =D made me very happy. Right now I'm working on changing their water, since I'm treating for finrot. Just thought I'd let you guys know.


----------



## crowntail lover

I am glad everyone is doing great!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm glad to hear that they are doing well.


----------



## kweenbee11

*my baby*

this is my baby Pugsley Monk French!!
i am just in love with him!;-)


----------



## dramaqueen

He's very pretty!! Pretty shade of blue.


----------



## Scienceluvr8

Wow, he looks quite a bit like my Flapjack! :-D


----------



## kweenbee11

*newest member!*

Ajax Brewed Fox, crowntail:-D


----------



## alphabetta

i have a betta that looks just like flapjack, but is a crowntail


----------



## Vikki81207

Awww everyones bettas are so pretty!


----------



## MrVampire181

Nice fish


----------



## Ilovemyshiny

kweenbee11 said:


> this is my baby Pugsley Monk French!!
> i am just in love with him!;-)



i think i own pugsley monk french's twin


----------



## Siona62

Mine and my boyfriend's very first Betta! Gable. =) We love him so much!


----------



## dr2b

Gabie is beautiful!


----------



## dramaqueen

Very pretty betta!!


----------



## WhtSarahSaid

*hello*

This here is Poseidon, and if you ask me i think he is absolutely lovely, and i absolutely just love him <3 XD
:roll:


----------



## Vikki81207

Very beautiful


----------



## LiyahsGrandma

pretty fish


----------



## doggyhog

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Angelmonster

WhtSarahSaid said:


> This here is Poseidon, and if you ask me i think he is absolutely lovely, and i absolutely just love him <3 XD [/quote]
> 
> I love the color Blue! Royal Blue bettas are slowly becoming my favorites! What is funny is I have a female blue betta that is similar in color to yours an dI decided to use blue pebbles as substrate also XD


----------



## Mitsufishi

This is the best thread thus far! I just joined the forum today! Hopefully i can snap some pictures of my Earl when i get home!


----------



## ifish

very nice i have that same plant in your tank. i love the colors


----------



## Zan

JGrr said:


> heres my fish and tank. i like it alot so far. looking for tankmates.


that is a real beauty! im hoping to get my tank looking liek that, im going for black gravel though!


----------



## dr2b

There are some beautiful bettas in this thread!


----------



## doggyhog

This is my Pax. The day I got him. I love my blue eyed beauty!


----------



## dramaqueen

He's so pretty! I might get a white one next time. White or pink.


----------



## Vikki81207

Ooh very pretty.


----------



## PatriotsFinMom

*Your betta*



Siona62 said:


> Mine and my boyfriend's very first Betta! Gable. =) We love him so much!


Mine looks same colors as yours


----------



## henrysmom

*henry!*

my beautiful new betta, henry! what type do you think he is?


----------



## dramaqueen

Veiltail.


----------



## henrysmom

oh yes. i meant color sorry


----------



## dramaqueen

He looks like a peachy pink to me. Very pretty color.


----------



## tiki

*My Betta, Tiki*


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful fish!! Welcome to FishForum.


----------



## BettaSquirt

Heres my little Leo  who is sadly suffering through an inflamed gill, but getting better from fin rot.


----------



## Vikki81207

You can't even tell he has fin rot. He's beautiful


----------



## BettaSquirt

Thanks. Well that picture was like when i first got him. But its getting better.


----------



## BearFish96

Crimson, my beatiful red betta fish. I keep him in a 10 gallon and am going to get him some Neon Tetra friends.


----------



## fishboy95

*Heres My newest Bettas, Flare.*

Here he is


----------



## dramaqueen

Very pretty fish!!


----------



## dr2b

Beautiful bettas guys!


----------



## MrVampire181

Cambodian


----------



## BettaSquirt

Who has a cambodian?


----------



## doggyhog

Rune Flaring in his new tank!! Now you can see why I got him!!!


----------



## BettaSquirt

awww hes beutiful! Good choice -.O


----------



## MrVampire181

BettaSquirt said:


> Who has a cambodian?


Anyone who's fish have a pale body with colored fins. Yours is an example of a dirty (as most these days are) cambodian but very pretty.


----------



## Seanyb9985

charlie enjoying his new home


----------



## doggyhog

Gorgeous!!!!!!! Love the tank too.


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful bright red fish!


----------



## AlfaTheBeta

a picture of tough guy in his 2.5 gallon tank.


----------



## AlfaTheBeta

anyone know how to get pics to show up


----------



## BakaMandy

you have to upload your picture to a image hoster like photobucket 

btw Seanyb9985, I LOVE that red asian temple arch! It's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Seanyb9985

Thanks for the compliments!! I have done lots of big tanks in the past, and this was my first tank under 10 gal so I am glad to hear others like it as well.


----------



## doggyhog




----------



## dramaqueen

Very pretty!!


----------



## hermitfish

*cool*

great pics


----------



## Romad

*My first Betta - Baccus*


----------



## dramaqueen

Pretty blue fish!!


----------



## doggyhog

Love the tank and the fish!!


----------



## Krys

tmz said:


> hahaha isn't it great? best part is, its not just a head, its a bigheaded dragon wiht a tiny body XD. i got it at a local store in natick


I got one like that, except it's an alligator with a slightly bigger body. Not quite sure if it's entirely aquarium safe though.


----------



## Grimmjow

Heres Conan O'Brien
















and heres Spike








Id have better pics but my camera on my phone takes like a week to focus and they dont hold still.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pics!


----------



## dr2b

You got some pretty bettas..


----------



## doggyhog

Beautiful Bettas!!!!


----------



## Grimmjow

Ty Ty, in conans tank ive got black and some yellow gravel and a black background cause it looks great with his yellow color a black outlines on scales and gills and some fins, only problem is its really reflective now and he flares up at the reflection a lot.


----------



## Vikki81207

So pretty!


----------



## bubs128

cute fish sorry about you lose 


<3 my boys <3

Tuna: red and pretty big
Blueberry: blue with a black face and a little red around the fins.


----------



## CodeRed

My baby, Sherbet


----------



## cindylou

*your boy*



d-gage said:


> Another pics, enjoy


Why don't you name him spike?, thats what he looks like. I just bought a black ct at petco. :roll:


----------



## doggyhog

A BLACK CT!? Pictures PLEASE. Black/melanos are some of my favorites!!

Gorgeous CTs!! I like the name spike.


----------



## Grimmjow

Forgot to add pics of my cat fish...








And just because i love this pic...








Him at petsmart, cause we got tired of holding him steady on our shoulders.


----------



## dramaqueen

Cute pics!!


----------



## Vikki81207

lol! Cute pics. Beautiful bettas.


----------



## Lynn08

My betta


----------



## Vikki81207

Your crowntail is beautiful


----------



## doggyhog

Proud of his bubble nest.


----------



## doggyhog




----------



## Vikki81207

So pretty. I love orange bettas.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pics, doggyhog!!


----------



## dr2b

Great pics doggyhog! I love the red betta


----------



## doggyhog

Thanks!! 

Here is my little Jello. Getting better from extreme fin rot. :-(










I love my little Jello.


----------



## dramaqueen

Poor little guy! I'm glad he's doing better.


----------



## Lynn08

I know I posted a couple pictures already but here is Jasper _(my CT)_ and Rosen again _(Thanks guys for helping with his name!  He is also being treated for his fins, however I do not believe its fin rot.)_


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful bettas!!


----------



## dr2b

Very pretty boys!


----------



## Santiago

Hey you all have very nice bettas and here are mine!! -
My veiltail female








One of my combtail fry








veiltail male








my crowntail [my favorite]








and last but not least my combtail female. It was really hard to take a pic of her since i have her in a community tank.


----------



## dramaqueen

Very beautiful fish!!


----------



## Vikki81207

Gorgeous fish! I


----------



## dr2b

Pretty bettas!!


----------



## Ajsim

Here's one of my betta's.

The poor fellow had very bad fin's but they are recovering very nicely. I like his colors. It's not a good pic because I took it with my cellphone and he doesn't like me taking pictures of him :lol:

This thursday I am receiving a shipment of betta's out of Singapore for my store in Holland. They are Moontails, Tri-colors and Crowntails. And I am taking 2 of the moontails and some females home for myself :-D. I am going to try and breed them. When I get them I'll make some better pics!


----------



## dramaqueen

Very pretty!


----------



## Lynn08

dr2b said:


> Very pretty boys!


Thanks Drama and Dr2b!


----------



## misstephaniexxx

MrVampire181 said:


> Namu
> Nalla (R.I.P first female)
> Kalina (R.I.P)
> Katina
> Shamu
> Lolita
> Keiko
> Shila
> Kong
> Scooter
> Dijon (mustard gas VT)
> Swimmy


 
I love how half of them are named after orcas.
You should do Kasatka and Nakai next 
I'm getting a tattoo next weekend, of Kasatka and Kalina


----------



## misstephaniexxx

I dont have pics of my two girls yet, but Ruby is a stunning red, she has a small blue edge on her dorsal fins. Delilah is a dark blue, totally gorgeous. I have them in a 10g tank with 4 guppies (2 males 2 females), all unnamed, and an African Dwarf frog named Jose


----------



## MrVampire181

doggyhog said:


> A BLACK CT!? Pictures PLEASE. Black/melanos are some of my favorites!!
> 
> Gorgeous CTs!! I like the name spike.


Did I tell you I have a black lace Delta tail?

He's goin through fin rot so no pics until he's all better!!


----------



## doggyhog

MrVampire181 said:


> Did I tell you I have a black lace Delta tail?
> 
> He's goin through fin rot so no pics until he's all better!!


O_O Are you going to breed him? I loveee blacks/melanos


----------



## Lynn08

fishyinpa said:


> Cool looking fishy! well here is some pics of my fishy..before and after! Hehe. Enjoy! And let me know if i should change anything lol.
> 
> Here is his first tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then he got upgraded to a 5.5 gallon and silk plants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now in his 10 gallon yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W/O flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubblenests hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dunno how many i am allowed to post on here,hopefully i didnt go over lol.



That 4th picture looks soooooo much like Jasper, my CT!!! I think their twins...well almost. ;-)


----------



## Ajsim

They still are bad bics but here are my 2 new moontails!:-D I got them yesterday and they seem to be doing well, they've already eaten some pallets but are still a bit stressed from the big trip from Singapore to Holland :-D


----------



## sunkissedinCA

wow they're gorgeous!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful fish!!


----------



## Ajsim

Thanks  I'll try to take some better pics this weekend...


----------



## Vikki81207

So pretty!


----------



## 5green

hello


----------



## MrVampire181

misstephaniexxx said:


> I love how half of them are named after orcas.
> You should do Kasatka and Nakai next
> I'm getting a tattoo next weekend, of Kasatka and Kalina


Oh the one named Katina died about a month ago. And I have a new Halfmoon male named Tillikum. I just love orcas. Oh and bettas but orcas are to hard to breed for me lol. 

That would be a cool tattoo.


----------



## MrVampire181

doggyhog said:


> O_O Are you going to breed him? I loveee blacks/melanos


After he gets over fin rot!! BTW I was watching him flare today and I saw he had more than 11 rays in his top fin...he carries DT. So I plan on crossing him to my Armadillo Dragon DT and then crossing back to the father.


----------



## Midnightwolf6

This is Midnight, he died today =[ I was cleaning his tank when my cat got to him. Never cried over a fish before lol
he made it all the way from California to Yuma Arizona, and even made it through being carried around a dealership (I was in the middle of moving when my car broke down, I didn't want him to cook in the car so I brought him into the dealership with me)


----------



## dramaqueen

Hello and welcome to FishForum. I'm so sorry about Midnight! RIP Midnight.


----------



## doggyhog

MrVampire181 said:


> Oh the one named Katina died about a month ago. And I have a new Halfmoon male named Tillikum. I just love orcas. Oh and bettas but orcas are to hard to breed for me lol.
> 
> That would be a cool tattoo.


You would need a pond bigger then 300 gallons! That is for sure! LOL


----------



## MrVampire181

doggyhog said:


> You would need a pond bigger then 300 gallons! That is for sure! LOL


 
Ya I will!!!

RIP Midnight!!


----------



## Vikki81207

I'm so sorry. RIP Midnight.


----------



## dr2b

Sorry to hear about Midnight. RIP Midnight.


----------



## Midnightwolf6

Me and my mom went to wal mart today and I got two new bettas =] the Female I think is still young, she is sooo small. The male's tail is a little torn up, I felt bad for him =[ but now he's in a good home ^.^ I'm moving them into big tanks once I get moved into my new house. 


























No names yet. 
And I honestly have noooo idea how you guys get such clear pictures, i tried with my camera and it came out as a white blurr. So I used my phone, but its a little blurry


----------



## Vikki81207

I'm to lazy to post more pics on here. But I updated all my picture albums.

You're new bettas are very pretty btw. =D


----------



## dramaqueen

Very pretty fish!!


----------



## doggyhog

Sorry about Midnight! But, your two new ones are gorgeous!


----------



## Rotten

Here are some pictures of my Betta. I don't know what to name him, because I suck at names, and didn't want to name him George like all my other pet ....rocks.









I SEE you.... and your silly devices.









Leave me alone!









...








Ok, leave me alone. Now.

The pictures really don't give him justice, he is a brighter red with some spots of bright blue.


----------



## dramaqueen

Very pretty fish!!


----------



## Vikki81207

Pretty!


----------



## Rotten

Thanks 

Any name ideas? As you may see in my other thread, I'm stuck. D:


----------



## MrVampire181

I have a female that looks just like him


----------



## doggyhog

I love his color!!!!


----------



## Splinter492

My male crowntail betta. I got him yesterday and im stuck on a name, so im open for any suggestions.:-D


----------



## Vikki81207

Wow, he's so pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen

Flame, Ember, Rojo (red in Spanish) or Rufus, which also means red.
Very pretty bright red fish!


----------



## Bawble

wow his fins are really amazing i had the exact same one when i was 10 years old..


----------



## Splinter492

nobody posts pics here anymore.


----------



## vaygirl

I'll post here! This is Tango. I don't know what sort of betta he is. I got him at petco and just installed him in a 16 gallon tank. He's grumpy, flares at everyone and everything and I totally love him!


----------



## doggyhog

He is a Veiltail.  LOVE HIM!

Wolfie:








Rune:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2635/3849406506_8e68a2efdd.jpg
Sammy:








Jello:








Clypso:








Pax:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3473/3749683273_5b19fa5c45.jpg


----------



## Splinter492

Wolfie is awesome! *sniff* *sniff* sammy reminds me of red dragon


----------



## vaygirl

Oh my gosh, they're beautiful! Especially Clypso.
A veiltail! Thanks.


----------



## doggyhog

Thanks!!! Whoops, the pics messed up.

Rune is actually the Red CT. Sammy is my orange VT.


----------



## doggyhog

Ok, here is Sammy.


----------



## doggyhog

Here is a new picture of Clypso!!!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny

clypso is soo pretty im so jealouse


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful fish, doggyhog and Vaygirl.


----------



## Splinter492

omg he is amazing!!


----------



## vaygirl

Ilovemyshiny said:


> clypso is soo pretty im so jealouse


Me too! They're all lovely. I could look at betta pictures all day. lol!


----------



## AlexXx

omg clypso is so pretty! as well as all of your bettas! what kind is clypso!? delta?


----------



## doggyhog

AlexXx said:


> omg clypso is so pretty! as well as all of your bettas! what kind is clypso!? delta?


Halfmoon.


----------



## doggyhog

LOL I just looked through ALL of these...... Heh, I was really bored. :lol:


----------



## fouts09

*Help me with names!*

This is my male double fin Beta I got today. I'm still thinking about names for him. I'd appreciate it if you'd help me out. :-D


----------



## doggyhog

Hmmm I don't see any pics?


----------



## Splinter492

fouts09 said:


> This is my male double fin Beta I got today. I'm still thinking about names for him. I'd appreciate it if you'd help me out. :-D


the pics dont seem to want to show.:shock:


----------



## cindylou

*Whats her name?*



megk said:


> well i did want a honey gourami, but when i saw this girl i had to get her! Ive never wanted a betta cuz they depress me, but not her, she is active and happy and i love her!
> 
> Hermia- the pride and joy of my ten gallon


you gotta love em, lol she's very nice looking and healthy:-d


----------



## Calmwaters

This is Senor Guapo (Spanish for Mr. Handsome)
http://i499.photobucket.com/albums/rr358/AmandayJuacho/FishPictures058.jpg
http://i499.photobucket.com/albums/rr358/AmandayJuacho/FishPictures074.jpg
The water is not dirty just could not get the light right.:-?


----------



## TigerLily

Here are a couple of pictures I took today of Raphael. I'm sorry they're a bit blurry. How exactly do all of you manage to get such clear pictures? I was using a 5mp digital camera, but it has a hard time handling the near constant movement of the fish and the water. :-?

Anyway, pictures!


----------



## dramaqueen

He's very pretty! We have several people here who take good pics. Maybe they will help you out.


----------



## DefyingGravity

Here are my babies:

Patrick, who died a very unfortunate death. My first.









I got two new ones today; Dean and Sam (named after Supernatural).

Sam:









Dean, who is my favourite. Have three pictures, cos he was showing off, and wouldn't stay still!


























Hope to get some lady friends for them soon


----------



## dramaqueen

Hello and welcome to FishForum. Your bettas are very pretty.


----------



## jennafly

Very pretty fishies


----------



## jennafly

*I wanna post a picture of my betta but can't?*

I just got a new betta today and really wanna share a picture but cant seem to figure out how... any tips? I keeps asking me for an URL.


----------



## Jupiter

Take an image of your fish from the computer and go to a site like Photobucket (need to make a free account), tinypic, or imageshack. 

There's an upload option where you browse your computer for the image you want. Then select it and it'll upload it for you.

After it's uploaded, it'll give you a few options on the side. You pick the one that looks like this and copy&paste it here:

[ img]url here[ /img]


----------



## flying fish

I just got my new Betta, 
its my first time owning one-- Any tips?
His nickname is Pickle, dont ask, long story;-)


----------



## dramaqueen

Hello and welcome to FishForum. Pickle is very pretty!!


----------



## flying fish

> Hello and welcome to FishForum. Pickle is very pretty!!


Thank you


----------



## Jupiter

Got two (not very good) shots of Bambi and Lolita today. None of the girls could stand still when I brought the light out...I think they're vampires or something.


----------



## doggyhog

They're SO cute. Your blue girl looks like my Ivy! But, it's funny, she's never been stressy!!!!


----------



## Jupiter

Thanks! Yeah, it's so weird how each fish is so different. Bambi (as you can see) gets stressed at EVERYTHING! But I've never seen Aigis with any stripes at all.


----------



## doggyhog

Angel.


----------



## doggyhog

Clypso in half flare.


----------



## dramaqueen

He's so beautiful!!


----------



## Grant83

Here is HELLBOY!! you can kind of see his little damage spot over his head, it looks a lot better than it did! (stupid rotting bulbs!)










and his tank, I had to put some moss underneath my filter as I lost my ghost shrimp into it! (luckily they were still alive when I realized they were missing)in the top picture the brownish out of focus spot in front of hellboy is one of the two in this 2.5 gal tank.


----------



## doggyhog

OOohh!!! LOVE the tank!!!!!


----------



## AlexXx

i love that bridge!


----------



## Jupiter

doggyhog said:


> OOohh!!! LOVE the tank!!!!!


Ditto! Looks great.


----------



## Rubicon

I just browsed through all 70 pages of these beautiful Betta pics!

You all have wonderful fish and I love the variety this board's members have in their tanks!!!

I'm new here and feel like I've been bitten by the Betta-Bug, lol!

I've only had my new Halfmoon buddy--> Babalu for a day and now after looking at all these pics of gorgeous Crowntails, I want another one!

Here's my guy, sorry for the bad pics but the only camera I have is on my iPhone 






























His color seems to have improved even in the short time he's been here... I'm sure his flight here was stressful.

I look forward to having Babalu grace my home for a long time  

Here is a pic of his custom built pad.


----------



## ChristinaRoss

Heres my betta sorority

Betta Sorority - 55 gallon Freshwater fish tank


----------



## ChristinaRoss

I tried to photograph my boys today......not cooperative.........so I only got one of "Noah" Ill post the others when I get them to hold still. lol


----------



## SaylorKennedy

All my current bettas. 

Rowan








Britton








Fish








Chandler








Chance 








Byron


----------



## dramaqueen

Where do you get such beautiful fish?? lol


----------



## SaylorKennedy

dramaqueen said:


> Where do you get such beautiful fish?? lol


 Petco! except for Chance, he's my walmart fish.


----------



## k stiles

here is my buddy Lync!!!!
sorry for the quality of the pics, but he was at the way back of mytank I have him in.:lol::roll:


----------



## doggyhog

SaylorKennedy said:


> All my current bettas.
> 
> Rowan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Britton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chandler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Byron


:shock::shock::shock::shock:

I just love 'em. I want them.  Can't wait to go to petco on wednesday!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlexXx

@Dogghogg! IM GOING TODAY! so excited, hoping for a few females.... crowns maybe, and there was bright orange one last week... WANT.


----------



## SaylorKennedy

good luck with your searches, i'm getting a new one sometime within the next 2 weeks. when i give fish to my cousin i'll for sure need a new tank and betta to take his vacant spot.  Hoping for a delta tail male.


----------



## doggyhog

Yay!!! I'm going tomorrow. SO excited.  

Bleh, I have to do school now.


----------



## markusberkus

mines name is Link! or Linky 
I like your spelling


----------



## dramaqueen

Welcome to FishForum. Your betta is beautiful!


----------



## Jupiter

Oh, wow. Link is beautiful!


----------



## Leatree

This is a picture of my most recent Betta I just bought ... unexpectly I might add. Just recently started getting back into my fish tank. I found him at Wal Mart with my son. Never heard him ask, let alone say blue fish (He is 2). I for the most part refuse to buy fish from Wal Mart but he was just a bit to pretty to pass up. I think he was more shocked at the fact of being in clean water more than he was the trip home Oo; 

Not to sure what his name will be but I'm liking Frost atm 

Though the picture doesn't do him justice he is a bright blue with pure white at the tip of all his fins and a little white spot on his 'forehead'


----------



## doggyhog

Both BEAUTIFUL bettas!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful fish!!


----------



## Jupiter

Oh wow! You're so lucky to find such a stunning little guy!


----------



## AlexXx

Both just amazing! 

Im sure they are both happy to have some water to acctually swim around in!!


----------



## ChristinaRoss

gorgeous boys


----------



## nathan9559

is that red stuff on ghost face a deasease because on his other side of belly its turning yellow


----------



## AlexXx

he has the same red on his tail...so i dont think so.


----------



## vaygirl

Wow, such pretty, pretty bettas!


----------



## flying fish

Here's my baby Pickle :lol:
Im not sure if he's beginning to get fin rot or not, the very tip of his tail is kind of curled in...
He's such a ham for the camera-
Last night, to see what would happen, I took my camera and propped it up at the side of the tank, and instantly, he was in front of it, and flaring at his mirror.
It was hilarious :lol:


----------



## cindylou

*grayson*

*Heres my boy!!!!!!*


----------



## Leatree

Here is two of my newest Betta's I rescued from Wal-Mart. The first one I have decided to name Frost but I'm not 100% set on the name  The second one is a crown tail which will not let me get a half way decent picture of him at all. I've named him Jungle since thats what all his colors remind me of 
The crown tail's water was amazing clean but the amount of water he was in was almost barely enought to even cover him. Bought him and got some water in the little cup for the ride home. He is one happy flaring betta now  and he only does this when he sees his own relection atm lol


----------



## ninjafish

Hi! I'd like to introduce my new betta who I purchased from Petco today. I originally went in just to buy bird seed, but I couldn't resist going to the betta section. I found out that they have a lot more species now than just the regular betta, and so I picked up a nice fish. His bowl was labeled "delta betta."

This is a picture of him. Anyone want to help me with a name? =)










This is my second betta, Pacific. My first betta, Tide, is ill and so I will take a picture of him when he's all better! Tide looks like Ocean though, I won them both in a raffle at my college. =)
http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee68/RukiaGFX/DSC02007.jpg


----------



## dramaqueen

Welcome to the forum. He's very pretty!


----------



## Jupiter

I love his green colour! What a handsome guy.


----------



## AlexXx

Welcome! and OMG hes just perfect! name him Hulk!


----------



## ChristinaRoss

beautiful delta, ninja


----------



## k stiles

OOOO name roxus It just sounds cool my friend said it was from a game called kingdom hearts (no its not a card game it is an action/adventure it sounds fun to me)


----------



## Zeus

k stiles said:


> OOOO name roxus It just sounds cool my friend said it was from a game called kingdom hearts (no its not a card game it is an action/adventure it sounds fun to me)


LOVE Kingdom Hearts! Sorry, not related to fish at all.


----------



## CodeRed

I'm not sure who I've posted, but I don't think anyone... Anyways, here are mine.









Deimos 

--









Ace

--









Sherbet

--









Skittles

--









Vulcan

--









Devin

--









Shani ( she has sbd again =/ )

--









Bliss

--









Maxamillion

--









Tai Chili


----------



## Zeus

MAX IS GORGEOUS!  I would love a betta those colors!


----------



## CodeRed

Yeah, Maxxy is one of my babies :3 He's going to be the lucky guy, and get a part of the 55, so he'll get to be by the ladies xD I'll get MUCH better pictures of him then, hopefully.


----------



## dramaqueen

They're all so pretty!!!


----------



## doggyhog

Beautiful boys, Codered!!!! 

Here is Angel.


----------



## CodeRed

She's so pretty


----------



## Jupiter

Doggyhog, I would love to be a fish in that tank.


----------



## SaylorKennedy

Jupiter said:


> Doggyhog, I would love to be a fish in that tank.


 I second that! All those plants!


----------



## Puremuttz

I've made a thread introducing myself and my first betta, but since this is a thread of betta pictures, I figured he's handsome enough to make a presence here too. 

This is my very first betta, after about a year or so glancing at them when I'm at a store, I finally found one that grabbed my attention and I just ''had to have''. He doesn't currently have a name, but I think I'm leaning towards "JASPER".









Pst...if you have any clue what type of betta he is, let me know! He was wrongfully labeled as a female betta at Walmart, so I have no clue.


----------



## k stiles

I'm almost positive he is a male


----------



## k stiles

tail type on the other hand, I think he is a veil, not sure, but he is pretty


----------



## flying fish

I dont remember if I posted here,
but since I now have Nenet,
here goes -
Pickle is the pink Veiltail male,
Nenet is my new baby blue Combtail female.
<3


----------



## Jupiter

I love your fish. Nenet is such a nice name.


----------



## flying fish

Thanks :3
Gotta love those baby name sites :lol:


----------



## Jupiter

I normally just find names off the top of my head. For Dmitri, when I was naming him I thought 'nothing Greek' because I already have a Nyx, had Aigis, and had a Sarpedon. Then i went to look up the meaning of Dmitri on babynames.com and it turns out it means 'follower of Demeter', Demeter being an ancient greek goddess. Lol.


----------



## flying fish

I looked up names with the meaning of 'deep'
Becuase she was a deep blue color and when I saw her anme, I immediately wanted it for her,
Becuase she is the 'goddess of the deep (sea)'
Ahaha, it suited her so well :3


----------



## k stiles

very cool and I love her!


----------



## nochoramet

I've already introduced them in their own threads, but just because I can, here are Purple Rain, Purple Haze, and Chance (Rain, Haze, and Chancey as I call them, or just my goobers)


----------



## RavenFish




----------



## k stiles

wow they are soooo pretty!!!!


----------



## caroknap

This is my Rorschach


----------



## doggyhog

Awww he's got a little pouty face!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Here's Metallica my dragon  He's my pride and joy!


----------



## AlexXx

I will steal that dragon.


----------



## doggyhog

OHhhh I just want him SOOO bad!!! Where did you get him!?!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Lol I'll have to chain the lid on his tank  I got him at a family run pet store. The daughter bought them from a breeder that they know.


----------



## k stiles

what a great fishie, just like the band Metalica!!!! the best, I am in progress in learning master of puppets on the guitar!!! it is soooooo much fun!!! 


I love dragons they are soooooo beautiful, yours is incredably gorgeous!!!


----------



## dukie1346

Wow.. Everyones bettas are gorgeous


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx

I keep trying to take a pic of my betta Posidon but it comese out all weird. ! any tips?


----------



## k stiles

use the macro mode ( PLZ correct my spelling) you know the thingy with the flower on it, hope that helps


----------



## velocitygirl

*bettas*

these are my babies...

Wolverine









Adio









I just got this guy today. He was swimming on his side, and seems to have tail damage. He is doing wonderful in his new home. Rhino.


----------



## dramaqueen

Very pretty!


----------



## velocitygirl

xXbettagirl121Xx said:


> I keep trying to take a pic of my betta Posidon but it comese out all weird. ! any tips?


when snapping shots of my fish i find there are two ways to take better pics... 1- light your room well and remove your hood,sunlight is the enemy when shooting this way...here are a few useing this method.
































2-no light,just flash.get your room as dark as possible and switch off your hoodlight..this way is really only effective if your fish is near the glass of the tank..but can produce stunning images. Check these.


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice pics!!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

I LOVE the last one of Wolverine flaring!


----------



## ChristinaRoss

wow, great pics


----------



## missoulafishfreak

hey yall, im new to the forum, just figured i'd post some pictures of my fish, only have a few at the moment, but looking to get more, if anyone is from missoula montana, could ya let me know where to get good bettas (other than on the internet of course  

from the breeding days, this was one of my favorite fish

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o89/bdkfish/?action=view&current=IMG_4090.jpg

the current fish, now very old

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o89/bdkfish/?action=view&current=IMG_4082.jpg

im having trouble finding my other pictures ill add em later,


----------



## ChristinaRoss

nice pics, welcome to the forum


----------



## missoulafishfreak

thank you! i see you have many many bettas, thats awesome.


----------



## ChristinaRoss

yes i do lol
ya gotta love em!


----------



## missoulafishfreak

this is true, gotta love em. the fish addiction is setting back in with me.... o boy... haha


----------



## ChristinaRoss

i hear ya..........i only "wanted" one tank for guppies and now i have 25 tanks and not a single guppy lol


----------



## ChristinaRoss

dont forget to vote in the poll for the betta photo contest. next month youll have to enter yours too
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...test-voting-december-2009-a-33297/newmessage/

mine is number 4, theres some really great pics every month


----------



## missoulafishfreak

hahaha i had the same thing, i innocently bought a betta freshman year of highschool, by junior year i had dozens of bettas and many many tanks haha.
but now that i am moving out of the dorms, and into my own place, the fish explosion will begin haha. funny thing, i have a 2.5 with just guppies... similar story... similar ending? 

ill be sure to vote, yeah ill submit mine when i can! thanks for the warm welcome to the forums btw!


----------



## ChristinaRoss

thats funny...........tanks tanks and more tanks, ill do my best to encourage you in anyway i can, im a bad influence, ill always tell ya to get more LOL


----------



## missoulafishfreak

haha im okay with that!


----------



## dramaqueen

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## k stiles

*crew pics take two*

crew take two, (stupid computer). I tell you these pics were more trouble than they are worth:evil:.

hope you enjoy, these freaking pics were a lot of work.


----------



## k stiles

well I was able to get all of my crew, this shows the best side to all of my fish ( minus cobalt, he can flare his fins out better, but he was being a bone head as usuall).


----------



## dramaqueen

Very nice pics!


----------



## Jupiter

I love Colbalt!


----------



## doggyhog

They are all so purty!!!


----------



## k stiles

thanks, Lync was being akiro's mirror or shadow in the pics with the two dorks.


----------



## Jupiter

Here are some new ones of Renard! His water is green because I found some fungus on his fins last night, and I'm treating him. It seems to have worked well, though. Can't see any fungus on him anymore!


----------



## k stiles

very pretty!!!


----------



## doggyhog

He reminds me SOOO much of Rune....


----------



## rubyfire

im new here but have kept bettas for 2-3 years now(meybe longer idk lol)(also been tryin to breed them but thats in a diferent post,its called trying to breed my bettas if you interested in helping)
Anyways, here are my betta fishies!!

-the first one is of Riot(hes also the one in my avatar)
-the second is Athena(female)
-the third is Ceasar(he is actualy a pikish pearl color rather than the goldish color it shows
-the last is Ares(male)
dont have any of Venus(female) yet cuz my camera wont work right now but there they are.


----------



## dramaqueen

Very pretty!!


----------



## CodeRed

Very nice fish  I LOVE their names. I'm such an ancient name buff xDD


----------



## rubyfire

Thanks. By the way i forgot to mention that Athena dosnt have that much blue any more. She is pretty much dark red now.


----------



## 9 Bettas

Hey guys, if I put some pics of my guys in here (they're crappy pics but hey, the guys mostly don't like cameras!!) would you mind helping me work out what kinds they are - I've guessed at most of them but many of them were tiny mall pet store rescues and they have NO IDEA when it comes to Bettas!


----------



## rubyfire

sure i'll help as best i can


----------



## doggyhog

Yep!! Post 'em here and we'll figure it out!


----------



## 9 Bettas

Cool. Rod is the one I'm having most trouble with - his fins are spikey - not scalloped like a Crowntail.







Yoda







Rod








Spotsy







Prince







Prince again







Magenta








Levi







Homer








Black Velvet







Merlin


----------



## rubyfire

yes id say Rod is very unique  never seen one like that. Id say hes a veil tail with some crowntail in him. but once again ive never seen one like him. or meybe hes a new kind of betta. ya never know lol


----------



## 9 Bettas

Hubby bought him for me so I have no idea what he is. He did come from an Aquarium store though and cost a fortune compared to most of them. He's not a pet store rescue like some of them. I have a mix of about 50/50 rescues and specialties


----------



## 9 Bettas

A couple more shots of my 'individual'!!!


----------



## CodeRed

To me, it almost look like a veiltail with a case of finrot ;x I'm not sure, though. But here we go, in order:

Yoda: Veil
Rod: Unknown, as of now
Spotsy: Looks like a veil
Prince: Look like a veil, again
Magenta: Veil
Levi: Crown
Homer: Veil
Black Velvet: Crown
Merlin: Looks like a veil, but his fins are a bit cramped together, so I can't be sure.


----------



## rubyfire

yes very unique  hope he doesnt have finrot...dosnt look like it to me though, cuz if he did why would it spike like that? Anyway still very cool


----------



## 9 Bettas

No fin rot, he's the healthiest one I have at the moment besides Magenta!! His fins have been like that since before we got him and as I said, they're spikey - right back into where they join the body, not curved and scalloped like a crowntail. Will see what else I can find of Merlin.


----------



## 9 Bettas

Here's Merlin - one who hates his photo taken!!

































His dorsal fin always flops over to the one side, very rare to see him lift it right up.


----------



## AlexXx

I love Merlins colors, but hes a VT, not a DT


----------



## k stiles

yep , I have a camera-hating fish, my avitar, this is the best picture I've gotten a while


----------



## 9 Bettas

Thanks for your help guys. So now all are sorted except Rod! 

A couple of them are still unwell, but still eating OK.


----------



## k stiles

eating is a good sign!!! but inactivity isn't


----------



## 9 Bettas

I put a post in the emergency section a while back but no one could help. Their water stats - chems and temp are all fine, they're eating OK but they're sitting on the bottom or on their heaters and have trouble swimming to the surface, like someone has tied a weight to their tails. All in different containers so not cross contamination. Have tried bettafix, have tried water changes more frequently, have tried adding aquarium salt. Tried using rainwater instead of tap water & conditioner...
All eating OK, both granules and blood worms (one one day, one the next..) Gave them parts of a pea one day just to make sure they weren't constipated but they're not, they're all passing....
Just hate seeing them in discomfort.


----------



## k stiles

rainwater???


----------



## Merry Michael

Here's a pic of Pigolletto...the Betta! He loves his tankmates,Guppys,Dwarf Platys and the mini-Corys!!:-D


----------



## 9 Bettas

Yeah rainwater - falls from the sky, lands on the roof, runs through the gutters and into a tank. Turn on a tap and filter it then use it same as you would any other water - no chemicals.
When you live on the driest continent in the world, you save any drop you can!! In the country its saved in dams and tanks, in the cities, in tanks.. All your water comes from the sky too - captured in reservoirs and lakes....


----------



## jacknchloe

*My new boys!!*

Here are our new bettas. They are both red and blue. My husband named his Wrigley (after Wrigley Field, Cubs are his favorite team and they are red and blue) I named mine Majesty because he is a crown tail.


----------



## k stiles

*Betta photos*

do you ever think about acid rain??? If so, the process would be ruined

and yes I know what rainwater is (not to sound rude or anything)

and also gorgeous fish everyone!!!!


----------



## Jupiter

But I imagine in a place like Australia, which is going through a very long drought, you don't have much choice.


----------



## diruak

Here are my two bettas 

This is Eric named after Eric Northman in True Blood, my roomie has a blue betta named Bill

















And this is Cosmo 


















they secretly love each other


----------



## k stiles

okay...

A. not to sound rude

B they are both males

C. they are flaring at each other (to make themselves look biger and also intimidate eachother)

D.gorgeous fish!!!!!

E. they need bigger homes, that is way to small for them to live in


----------



## diruak

I know they're both males and of course they're flaring at each other. The "secretly love each other" was a joke, excuse me for trying to create some humor. The one in a cup is in the cup that I bought him in because that pic was taken the day I bought him, he is now in a different tank.


----------



## k stiles

what about the red one


----------



## diruak

I've already discussed him with someone else


----------



## andreig09

Hi, im new at this forum, and i wanted to share with you my bettas, some of them are passed away...


Enjoy


----------



## 9 Bettas

_do you ever think about acid rain??? If so, the process would be ruined_

_and yes I know what rainwater is (not to sound rude or anything)_


Yes, I do think about acid rain but it is not a problem here. I always filter the water before I put them in it, (who know's what has crapped on the roof!!) it goes through the same tests I do on the tap water - if anything, its actually cleaner than the crap that comes out of the tap as it doesn't have any of the chlorine, flouride and other chemicals the water companies force down our throats.

The only major difference is that it is a little softer than the tap water - certainly once filtered a lot nicer to drink than what equates to pool water that we get from the tap.


----------



## k stiles

*Betta photos*

okay, I just thought you drained it into a tank, guess its my mistake



andreig09 said:


> Hi, im new at this forum, and i wanted to share with you my bettas, some of them are passed away...
> 
> 
> Enjoy


wow your bettas are gorgeous


----------



## 9 Bettas

No problem, easy enough mistake to make. I actually thought I said I had filtered it in my first post - I didn't so that didn't help!!

There certainly are some gorgeous creatures in here!


----------



## diruak




----------



## k stiles

Wowsa


----------



## diruak

I went to another pet store and fell in love, no black orchids but they had really pretty bettas and a bunch that had cosmo's coloring


----------



## k stiles

did you get him?? he sure is a keeper!!!!!


----------



## diruak

haha no, must hope for black orchid


----------



## k stiles

true, they are sure pretty fish, I'm looking for a dragon or BTF (butterfly) HM


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx

*my betta*

this is my betta Poseidon. his tank is much bigger now.


----------



## k stiles

hes verry pretty


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx

thank u!


----------



## Krys

i have that tree trunk plant in Horizon's tank :3


----------



## MollyJean

Well I don't have a very pretty house for him yet. I got a plastic plant, not knowing that it might hurt him, so I never put it in, but he still looks happy!

This is my little man Lunch.


----------



## dramaqueen

He's very pretty!!


----------



## k stiles

Pretty


----------



## pretzelsz

Here is Fudd my new beta i got yesterday
















He is a funny fish i have 2 snails in the tank and he is like who are they???


----------



## dramaqueen

He's very pretty!!


----------



## k stiles

Pretty!


----------



## Jammers

Here is a pic of my new Betta Jet Li! I tried about 50 shots and this was the best I could get, but of course there had to be a water stain on the plastic! Grrrr! Little guy moves around alot, guess I'll have to research how to photograph fish.


----------



## k stiles

hes verry pretty!!!


----------



## pretzelsz

is that fin rot or a style of betta? i like it too its very cool


----------



## dramaqueen

It's a crowntail. He's very pretty!!


----------



## pretzelsz

Hey dramaqueen i see your profile picture has a Female Betta and do you know if they are compatable with community fish? also I like that crowntail and i want to get one later on and get a 10 gallong tank with net dividers(2 or three) and get more bettas all with there own look


----------



## dramaqueen

Female bettas will get along with some community fish but it really depends on their presonality. They can be as aggressive as males sometimes.


----------



## fshylol

Been lurking for a while but never posted anything on these forums. Caught a few pictures of my fish and thought I'd share


----------



## Jupiter

Wow, gorgeous fish! I love your first and second boy.


----------



## dramaqueen

Pretty fish!!


----------



## Romad

Hey fshylol,

You have some beauties. Glad you finally decided to post them.


----------



## fshylol

Thanks


----------



## AlfaTheBeta

Heres a picture of tough guy. 
tn.jpg
sorry if the picture is too small. took it with my cell phone.


----------



## Scienceluvr8

Gorgeous fish fshylol! I especially love the first one! ;-)


----------



## doggyhog

Gorgeous!! That yellow and white HM (?) is gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## KLeighS

BEAUTIFUL Bettas Everyone!!




missoulafishfreak said:


> hahaha i had the same thing, i innocently bought a betta freshman year of highschool, by junior year i had dozens of bettas and many many tanks haha.
> but now that i am moving out of the dorms, and into my own place, the fish explosion will begin haha. funny thing, i have a 2.5 with just guppies... similar story... similar ending?
> 
> ill be sure to vote, yeah ill submit mine when i can! thanks for the warm welcome to the forums btw!


 
oh, my. This is gonna be me!! Haha. I'm currently a freshman...and I got a betta and i fell in love with Bettas! I've already found tons I need!  I'm probably gonna try and get another tank and betta for my b-day in a couple months.


----------



## spitefairy

Fshylol, I want to fishnap all your beauties, they are lovely! 

The new Betta, Bubbles the Destroyer™ came with a host of health problems, from the beginnings of ich to fin rot, from which he is finally recovering. Hooray! Here is bubbles before: 










and bubbles one week later, he's still a little poor, but hopefully he will be all better soon:


















and his recently face-lifted tank, the real plant is starting to suffer from the medicine I think, alas.


----------



## Kitch3ntools

here are my boys  

View attachment 7692


heres my new girls 

View attachment 7693

my girls are brand new to me so there not looking their best yet


----------



## sharkb8

Just got my first betta, but he doesnt have a name yet... :-?


----------



## CodeRed

STUNNING picture! You should enter the first one in the contest, if you haven't already! It's a great picture, especially with the lighting!


----------



## horselover123

i just got him yesterday his name is Sparky


----------



## Z0da122

Falina said:


>



My betta looks just like this one, except it's a crowntail.


----------



## greeneyeses

Hey everyone. I'm new here, but not new to bettas. I've had my first one about a year and now I have three, and am often fish-sitting a fourth one. Here are pics of my boys!

First of all, Snapdragon. He is the first creature that I have ever had the sole responsibility of taking care of. I bought him as a dorm pet (last year) in a little bowl and now he's living in a nice heated 5 gallon. Here he is flaring, which he does constantly.









Haha, I just thought this was a very regal looking shot of him.









This next guy is Mojito, who I've had for around 6 months. He started out as a little pink fish with clear fins. I later found out that he clearly has the marble gene because he is always changing colors! These are the most recent pics I have of him (taken about 1 month ago) and he looks a little different now. Here he is giving me his "spy fish" face. He's always sneaking around like he's trying to be a spy.








Here is one of his fins. The dark blue has spread out more now on his fins and I can see a hint of yellow on his body and some of his fins.










And last but not least is my baby, Cosmo. I have only had him since the end of November. He was kind of an impulse buy, but as soon I saw him in the fish store floating kind of awkwardly because of swim bladder issues I knew he had to come home with me. Those are all gone now and he is very healthy. Here is a shot of him being very ferocious and flaring for me. His fins are a little longer now and very pretty.








Here is a shot of his adorable little fish face. He is so cute! And very hyper.









This little girl is Chloe (though we just call her 'little girl' in my room). She was a walmart rescue. She looked kind of colorless and was sitting lonely on a shelf in gross water. My sister fell in love with her and now I'm watching her because she was a little sick when she first came home. She lives in a one gallon for now, but will soon be upgraded to a bigger, heated tank.
She is so cute and very hyper as well. She is always begging for food and jumps out of the water a lot (I made sure there were no spaces for her to escape lol). Her fins are very purple in real life with a hint of blue around the edges.











Well, that's all of my fish (for now ;-)). I hope my pictures aren't too big for this page. 

Heather


----------



## dramaqueen

Hello and welcome to the forum. Your bettas are beautiful!


----------



## Z0da122




----------



## BeautifulBettaFish

*My "Angel" got him yesterday (February 24th 2010)*

My Angel 2-25-2010


----------



## Ariel1719

angels beautiful!


----------



## nochoramet

Purple Haze, my feisty ninja crowntail 08.29.09, Chance, my blue nutty veil tail 10.22.09. Fishy, my big beautiful veil tail 02.26.10, and Frusciante my cute spunky delta tail 02.26.10. I love bettas.


----------



## shards

how do i post a picture


----------



## bloo97

Hello, I'm New at the betta fish hobbyist thing, but I truly love them!:lol: (MY FAV ANIMAL!!!) Mine is a VT Red male with a bit of purple in the middle. a blue streak goes down the end of his tale, and he's a VERY happy fish.:smile: He's in a smallish 1 gal. bowl, but i may be getting a large 2.5 ish tonight. He's got a desk lamp for a tank light (Non Direct) but while im away i've got a small green nightlight instead. He's got like 5 different tank accesories : Small Ruins, A pirate ship [Aft & Bow], glow in the dark plant, and rocks. 

I can't post a picture yet (Though I have a Good One, Perfectly Cear!!):grin:


----------



## bloo97

Dragon!!!


----------



## minti13

http://i699.photobucket.com/albums/vv357/minti13/Momo-1-2.jpg


----------



## splyce

This is a picture of my delta-tail Lockheed -


----------



## rquinn86




----------



## shards

my crowntail 

and my delta dragon halfmoon


----------



## tanker

Here's my fish, Shmuel. I don't know if the photos lost detail in the resizing or whether it's just this different monitor that you can't see his face. He's my first betta and looks a bit sad compared to some of the beauties on here (he's got a split in his tail and his fins seem a bit scrunched up), but he's eating well and seems active so I'm hoping he is ok.


----------



## akjadestar

here's my red and white veil tail male Venus


----------



## rlw

Here are most of mine..can't get a clear pic of 3 of them because they swim to fast.


----------



## rlw

Oops...forgot one.


----------



## tanker

What an assortment of beautiful fish you have rlw.


----------



## nochoramet

Wow that middle one on the last row looks a lot like my Fru. Beautiful assortment.


----------



## burn84

My first ever Betta  He seemed the most active at the pet store.


----------



## rlw

Thanks Tanker.

Nochoramet...I looked at the pic of Fru...yes they do look alot alike.:-D


----------



## iamgian

So I went to check on my aquarium and came to see this:










This catfish, I'm thinking is the one that usually separates himself from the other two and likes to follow the Betta around. They were in there together for a bit. It was amusing to watch.


----------



## tanker

burn84, your boy is stunning. 

I've got another betta as well. His name's Albert.


----------



## dramaqueen

He's very pretty!!


----------



## burn84

Tanker: Thank you  I have yet to give my Betta a name lolz.....


----------



## tanker

dramaqueen said:


> He's very pretty!!


Thanks!


----------



## jakerampage

I'm new here so i thought I'd start out on a good foot and show some pics of betty and kevin


----------



## CronusCosmos

Here is my new betta! I am planning on upgrading his tank from this one to a 2.5-5 gal once I get back from vacation in June. But for now this will have to due since I am broke at the moment. :]

His name is Cosmos.


----------



## Starbright

Beautiful fish you guys! I especially love yours, CronusCosmos!  A beautiful betta like him would really appreciate a 2.5-5 gallon!! ^_^


----------



## creamcookie

I love the pic of Hermia!


----------



## CronusCosmos

Starbright, yeah sadly I won't be able to buy one until I get back from vacation early June. But I will be buying a bigger tank with all the amenities, some plants, a divider and another betta. Hopefully I'll get lucky again at Petsmart and get another like him.


----------



## britnyjackson

*My new set up*

Here's my new diggs!! Well my new fish's dig's haha!!


----------



## britnyjackson

Check out Matador's bubble nest he made for me in the first pic!! Cute huh??


----------



## britnyjackson

He started making that after I moved him into the 10 gal with the other boys!! I love my babies!!


----------



## 9 Bettas

Love that setup!!!


----------



## cmndrJOE

New member here. :wave:

Introducing Seoul!


----------



## Heat

Whoa.. thats one pretty fish! ^^


----------



## Starbright

Love the fish and love the name!


----------



## cmndrJOE

Here's a better pic of his colors. Sorry its not focused very well.... curved tank + flash + moving fish = lack of focus lol.


----------



## tanker

He's beautiful, cmndrJOE.


----------



## Sarada

This is Bob, our first fish ever.


----------



## Sarada




----------



## beta novice

nice one hes looking at himself


----------



## Sarada

I was just reading about fin rot...his upper fin doesn't look so hot...is this fin rot?


----------



## Sarada

You can see his coloring a bit better in this photo...he almost looks silver.


----------



## Sarada

So I've been reading...is this a VT?


----------



## dramaqueen

Yes.


----------



## Sarada

Bob says.back off


----------



## Ryn

Betta: SodaPop
Mystery Snail: Sherbert
ADF: DoorKnob


----------



## doggyhog

Cute little tank!! 

I HIGHLY recommend you upgrade to at least a 5g though. 1.5g is waaay to small to house a betta, ADF, and a snail.


----------



## Starbright

Your tank is very cute, Ryn! :]

It'd be lovely for your betta... or your ADF... but all three of them together seems like a bit much :x Actually, the one I'm worried about the most is the snail! They're messy little buggers


----------



## Ryn

I'm trying to look for a better bigger tank (2.5g? 5g?) that's easy to manage..I tried a 2.5g I got on sale but the filter it came with kept moving the top of the water around pretty roughly. When I put pellets in they would just fly around and my betta would try to run around and catch them.


----------



## DragonFish

Ryn said:


> I'm trying to look for a better bigger tank (2.5g? 5g?) that's easy to manage..I tried a 2.5g I got on sale but the filter it came with kept moving the top of the water around pretty roughly. When I put pellets in they would just fly around and my betta would try to run around and catch them.


I suggest you look for something in between 5 and 10 gallons if you want to keep the betta, snail, AND frog.....you'll want to get another frog too, ADFs like company, and you'd be pushing in a 5 even with 2 frogs and a snail....
However, you could go with a 5 if your willing to get rid of the snail(They're messy little buggers....)and then keep the betta and two ADFs. But if you want to keep everyone and make sure they're all healthy and happy, you'll have to go bigger.

There are very easy and cheap ways to baffle a filter so the flow doesn't bother your betta...most I believe use the water bottle method(theres a thread somewhere....you might have to search the forum...). I fail at explaining things really....and I've never used this method, so I'll let someone take over an explanation of that xD


----------



## cmndrJOE

So run it without a filter? Just make sure u stay ontop of yur water changes.


----------



## jeanclaudeasher

*Hi I am new =)*

Hi I am new here and thought I would post pictures of my current bettas. 
This is Fire








This is Frost








This is Night (I just got a camera so this is the first picture I have been able to take of him. I know that he is sick and I suspect that it is dropsy :-()


----------



## Alienbetta1

This is my little Alien.








His little face.


----------



## BETTAZONE

Hello everyone, New member deciding to show off my new Betta. This is Bob. Soon i'll post a pic of my girlfriends Bettas Trev and Berta.







[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SaylorKennedy

Welcome Jeanclaudeasher and Bettazone!

Yes it does look like Night has dropsy, unfortunately. Best thing to do is keep him confortable. Is he pineconing much? It's sort of hard to tell with the angle of the picture.


----------



## littlemissmiss7

@ meatpuppet
I have the same tanks in blue n orange! when i get a third i will probably get green because its beautiful. and ur betta is beautiful!


----------



## littlemissmiss7

ooopppppsss this was supposed to be a reply? is it? im messed up. i dont thnks its a thread. i hope not


----------



## JB5

This is Redbob.


----------



## Alienbetta1

JB5 love him but why name him Bob?


----------



## JB5

Alienbetta1, I one in my avatar was named bob originally but he died. When I got the red one my wife instantly said redbob so the name just stuck...lol.


----------



## Alienbetta1

Ooooooo


----------



## bpgoose

My boy: Blue Pearl


----------



## Sarada

My son is 3 and he named our fish Bob.


----------



## jeanclaudeasher

Hi SaylorKennedy,
Yes Night pineconed a lot a couple of days after I took those pictures (he was just starting to pinecone when I took them). He has passed away now, but I tried to keep him happy and comfortable while he was sick.


----------



## MangoTart

*Fishiess*

My fishies : P (from Petco)
I decided to get a betta a few months ago after my friend got one. The last time I had one was when I was young so my mom looked after pretty much everything. After doing research I realized how poorly treated most are. : [ Well I've really gotten into them now and have 3 currently. 

They were in their temporary homes while I was getting the 10 gal set up (after learning how much space they should really have). My bf thinks I'm obsessed with them now after being on aquabid all the time. XD


----------



## Sarada

Beautiful bettas!


----------



## apostoloz

...how does this one look?...is it ok>?


----------



## 52cherish

*10 and 5 Gallon tank set-up*

These are our tanks. 
10 Gal sorority, 4 females, mix of live and plastic plants, heater and filter. 
5 Gal, 1 VT male, all live plants, heater, no filter.


----------



## LucyLoofa

MangoTart said:


> My bf thinks I'm obsessed with them now after being on aquabid all the time. XD


Lol mine too


----------



## bloo97

Pretty Fish!


----------



## BartTheFish

To: Rustyness

Love you betta!


----------



## Sarada

Made some recent changes, got rid of plastic plants, added silk. New filter and adjustable heater.


----------



## Jayy

I like those plant where did you get them?


----------



## Sarada

The large yellowish one on the left and small green one on the right was from a local store here called Taylor Made Pet Products. The other three were sold as a package through e-bay.


----------



## LucyLoofa

Oooh! What kind of filter is that?


----------



## Sarada

It was just some generic brand from the local pet store...its a sponge filter attached to an air pump.


----------



## Jakr959

This is Akrin, He's my big boy. not sure if hes a VT or a DT the cup said on the top DT but on the side it had a sticker saying VT


----------



## Sarada

Hrm not sure, doesn't look like a VT to me


----------



## beta novice

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=882&pictureid=6340


----------



## Jayy

Jakr959 he's a DT for sure.


----------



## Jakr959

Yeah thats what I said, He must be a DT


----------



## Jakr959

Ok Thanks for the help, that 
Q has been puzzeling me for awhile


----------



## Jakr959

Oh and what does PK mean?


----------



## Jayy

Plakat. Another betta tail type.


----------



## Jakr959

Oh ka thnx sry for straying off the threads topic


----------



## beta novice

its ok


----------



## MangoTart

*n_n*










Can't wait to pick him up next week! ^^ (Now time to stay away from aquabid ><)


----------



## LucyLoofa

mangotart said:


> can't wait to pick him up next week! ^^ (now time to stay away from aquabid ><)


ohmygod he's gorgeous <-- Lol that was totally in CL btw


----------



## beta novice

Wow zomg nice fish


----------



## Duckzorz

just bought her today, her name's Benny


----------



## Sarada

beta novice said:


>


Nice unique betta....what's his name?


----------



## MangoTart

Duckzorz said:


> just bought her today, her name's Benny


Aww I like her. She's really pretty


----------



## Kilrov

Hi I'm new :]

So many cute betta's in this thread!

This is Sabin! My one and only betta. I picked him because he has almost every color on him!


----------



## akjadestar

^ He's gorgeous! I LOVE his coloring! <3


----------



## PwnCho

I'm new, hello everyone. :3








He's blue & red, with black spots on his top-most fin.
















About a week ago, his tail started to fray a bit so I have removed him from his larger glass bowl (I am not certain if it was meant for fish or a decoration item for a large bouquet) and placed him in the starter mini tank without his cloth plant since I noticed there were small plastic things poking from under the fake leaves.


----------



## JBug

Here is my Betta!! :] His name is Wall-a-beee. I bought a new tank for him. He seems to like the camera fairly well?? Lol Well anyway.


----------



## Neelie

my HUGE females! missing one, sophie, caus she's camera shy.. lava and japan, below, are actually bigger than my males.... i think they're giants haha


----------



## AureliaAurita

lol that's too cute! I love my girls chunky! =P


----------



## Neelie

AureliaAurita said:


> lol that's too cute! I love my girls chunky! =P


thanks! yeah they're friggin' huge though! i mean they're bigger than my males lol. lava (red) used to be the smallest and now she's well above average female size. japan (cambodian) is a pure she-monster... and sophie which i got first is the weakest. very shy and timid, with ripped fins lol. she is very beautyful though.

here she is;


----------



## Sarada

Ooo very colorful for a girl!


----------



## jmtriro01

this is Jake Sully


----------



## Josh12

Just bought my first Betta fish yesterday, her name is Jaws (because of the dark colors).


----------



## Sarada

Mook....one of the girls in my sorority


----------



## Sarada

Sprite...another one of the girls


----------



## Diminishedlight

This is Beta I got her from a pet store idk I think she is a veil tail. Also at first i thought she was kinda down syndrome, but at times she seems smarter than my other bettas, so i think maybe she is ADD or slightly blind


----------



## Diminishedlight

This is Gamma my other girl ^_^
I couldn't get a good pic of her, but she is alot 
more docile than Beta, i got them so i could breed them
i wanted a good strong color, but when i seen her, she
was just too gourgeous and every so often ( i think when
she feels good) then you can see shimmering lines of 
blue in her tail ^_^


----------



## Sarada

Is this a girl? Very pretty fish? Hard to find orange ones.


----------



## Diminishedlight

i believe that she is. She has the white thing between her ventral fins 
(is that what they are called?)
And i almost want to find a breeder, because my male is blue/red and
i think they would not produce any orange fry
she also has the plain black eyes ^_^ very pretty


----------



## Sarada

Cool, her fins look long for a girl but short for a boy that's why I asked.


----------



## Diminishedlight

Here is a better pic of her and you can kinda see the blue shimmer in her tail


----------



## Sarada

Cool


----------



## newlynothere

^I envision him saying "I am king of the oceaaaannnn!" when I see this picture.


----------



## BettaBoy84

Hey Dim,

Your Betta looks exactly like my girl MAUI, that's her in my pic. Im trying to get her back to life, fins are damaged from territory disputes.

What kind of female do you think she is??


----------



## sharon




----------



## Diminishedlight

Cool I love her color ^_^... idk i think Gamma might be half moon because her 
fins are so big, but she could just be a big finned veil tail. I Like how MUAI
has enough color to see her scales, my gamma is pretty plain color....
still they are both beautiful fish


----------



## Diminishedlight

Newlyn I Love your fish pose in the first pic. What is your fishes name? He almost looks Crown tail in that pic.... lol kinda


----------



## Sarada

Canuck


----------



## Sarada

Rayne


----------



## BunniesLair

I love all the photos! But how do you guys take such great pictures?


----------



## Sarada

Take 50 and hope for one good one lol

Clean glass, turn flash off...


----------



## BettaBoy84

*New Girls*

Hey All, 

Added some new girls to the sorority, just put fresh water in and rearranged everything. They are a lot more colorful than my current girls, I hope their not jealous.

Cant get good pics until they get used to the tan, don't want to bother them.

Betta BOY


----------



## BettaBoy84

*Colorful New Girls*

Here are some for now. Enjoy.


----------



## lyra

This is Horatio in his bowl. The silk plants don't really take up very much room, but the distortion in that photo makes it look like his whole bowl is plants. :-D










I took him out today to do a 100% water change (I've been doing 50% just about every day the last month) and I had to scoop him out with a little 4 ounce cup. He was, as you can all guess, not so thrilled with the glass. I had to rest a piece of paper over the top so that he didn't jump out.

And then I noticed that the little glass he was in made a neat effect, so I grabbed my camera. He was even less happy about that. I think his fishy brain was going, "OK, Paparazzi, more water change action!!"










I've decided that he's a tail biter (you can see his ragged tail above), so I've been trying to figure out what causes it. The biorb, cool as it looks, is probably soon being replaced by a 6 gallon marineland eclipse so that he will have more space to relax. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## CodeRed

Vali. Dragon PK. Actually purple, not blue o_o


----------



## BettaBoy84

WOW. great PIC code red.

I bet that took a while to get that one!

NICE


----------



## CodeRed

Actually, he poses just like crazy, it wasn't that hard ^_^ I admit, that's the best picture I've ever taken, though.


----------



## Moo

*My New Halfmoon Betta "Crunchy"*

I picked up *Crunchy *this past Friday. He caught my eyes and I had to get him. He is the first Betta I've had since my last betta "Chewy" died 5 years ago.

Crunchy lives in a community tank with 3 Sunset Fire Platies and a Pleco. When I first added him to the tank, there were three Balloon Mollies that also lived in the tank, but I had to remove them because they kept nipping at Crunchy.

Here is a few photos of Crunchy in his new home. All comments and suggestions are welcomed. *I LOVE MY CRUNCHY!*
:blueyay:


















He likes hanging off the plants. (real plants - no fakes!)










I have also been feeding him blood worms and brine shrimp. My fish are very spoiled!


----------



## Sarada

I like his coloring, never seen one quite like him before.


----------



## newlynothere

Crunchy is Beautiful! He looks so interesting! A great find and good luck with him!


----------



## dramaqueen

Very pretty!!


----------



## RKbusy

*Drakon*: Poser extraordinaire! And boy does he LOVE his food. I actually felt a pinch when he lunged for my finger that one time 










*Gorgeous Manny*: A lot more civilized than Drakon, and I get the feeling, a much slower swimmer because of his MASSIVE tail!










*Helio*: Just confirmed the name today. ^_^ Gosh, he's just SO gorgeous.


----------



## PwnCho

Helio is a very pretty fish. :3

I only have one fish, my first one, that I've decided to call Mistuhr Fishy:


----------



## Jayy

Rkbusy I love your last fish!


----------



## JB5

Bob


----------



## Moo

wow that's a really nice betta!


----------



## lunalove199

*My bettas :]*

Here are four of my bettas ;-) Enjoy!

Velvet: 










Pearl: 










Romeo: 









Alejandro:


----------



## lunalove199

Sorry for the last picture. I forgot to resize :[


----------



## Sarada

Nice, they had one just like Alejandro at my LPS, it was tempting!


----------



## jmtriro01

this is my new betta, Peaches...


----------



## Neelie

^^^ gosh i just cant tell wat tail type he is! 
im intrueged!  he's really unique and cute!

my female growing and doing very well!

















and chillie now! all fins and color!


----------



## Sarada

She has long fins for a girl.


----------



## Neelie

Sarada said:


> She has long fins for a girl.


not bad indeed but my other girls top her with finnage, size and color ;-)


----------



## jmtriro01

Neelie said:


> ^^^ gosh i just cant tell wat tail type he is!
> im intrueged!  he's really unique and cute!
> 
> my female growing and doing very well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and chillie now! all fins and color!


 are you talking abt my Peaches? some said he is a cellophane with red wash, tail type is round, possibly a cross between VT and delta or Vt and a pk.


----------



## Neelie

jmtriro01 said:


> are you talking abt my Peaches? some said he is a cellophane with red wash, tail type is round, possibly a cross between VT and delta or Vt and a pk.


yup. yeah that would sound right actaully! 
but i have no idea lol. he's very beautiful!


----------



## bloo97

:nicefish:


----------



## CjRager89

this is *NOT *my betta, I saw it on aquabids and had to share it with you guys. This has got to be one of the prettiest bettas I have seen. Its a breeding pair, but I just cant spend that much now :/

And if anyone is interested in actually buying the beauty, here is the link

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasdt&1282056606


----------



## Bustyrucket

Here's my new Crowntail, Bruce rev2.0! I had never seen a yellowish orange Betta at PetSmart before so I picked him up on 08/09/2010.










Bruce 1.0 (RIP)


----------



## artist4life

love the betta pics there beautifal


----------



## artist4life

love your fish theyre so beautifal


----------



## SilverCaracal

Bustyrucket said:


> Here's my new Crowntail, Bruce rev2.0! I had never seen a yellowish orange Betta at PetSmart before so I picked him up on 08/09/2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce 1.0 (RIP)


 

They're gorgeous CTs!! How do you keep their tail rays from melting? Ares has like a blob for a tail now...


----------



## prettylittlefishy

:nicefish:


----------



## Bustyrucket

SilverCaracal said:


> They're gorgeous CTs!! How do you keep their tail rays from melting? Ares has like a blob for a tail now...


I just try to keep their stress down to a minimum. The tank is kept at 79F all year round, I add 1/2 TBSB of aquarium salt to the water, and I make sure not to over feed him. Make sure to do regular water changes, the smaller the tank the more frequent the changes.


----------



## Lincoln

Here's our betta Tiepolo:


----------



## CjRager89

Lincoln said:


> Here's our betta Tiepolo:


wow, thats a really cool shot with all the bubbles


----------



## artist4life

this is my betta BUBBLEZ


----------



## tanker

Beautiful fish, everyone.


----------



## BettaLover101

Got a new betta from LFS after a couple years of not owning any. His name is Houdini and I know he isn't a high quality betta but what do you guys think?


----------



## tanker

Houdini's a beautiful colour. Stunning.


----------



## dramaqueen

Houdini is beautiful!!


----------



## CjRager89

I really like that first shot of him, has a nice feel to it


----------



## rainbetta

Beautiful betta!


----------



## mustangluvr

My handsome boy, Alcon, that I purchased today @ LFS. I believe he is half-moon w/ dragon coloration. Any idea? 

















*Please excuse the bare tank have plants coming this week.


----------



## mustangluvr

*My betta Alcon*

Here are some pics. Still learning this sites post format  If they don't come up check him out in my album lol


----------



## mustangluvr

a couple more


----------



## Sarada

Looks dragon but maybe delta tail...hard to see without a flare. Oh wait...his tail is split...could be HM. He should color up a lot more yet.


----------



## Betta Slave

Can we get a pic of him flaring? That would help. 
And yep, he's a dragon... very pretty!


----------



## mustangluvr

what is the best way to get him flaring? He does have slit in his tail, will that fill in? Plus is any way to determine age?


----------



## Betta Slave

Hold a mirror up to him and he should flare. 
Yes, the split in his fin should heal over time with some tlc. 
It's hard to tell the age of the betta... sometimes they have the dates of when they arrived at the pet store on their cups.


----------



## mustangluvr

Ok well I think I got good enough flare photos..I hope. He seemed more interested w/ my camera than the mirror but I managed. On the other had this lil sucker is fast wish I still had my slr camera lol


----------



## dorabaker

my new little female betta i brought home today...rescued her from my local pet shop 
her name is Flame  she is such a sweetie!

View attachment 16215


View attachment 16216


View attachment 16217


according to bettalover2033 she is a veiltail cambodian...thanks bettalover!


----------



## vanish3d

MY NEW BETTA!!  - sorry about the quality of the picture i dont have a very good cam.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

Here is Panini. She is the only female Betta I have ever thought was pretty. She is super agressive, she flares at EVERYTHING!!!! Her reflection, the bubbles coming off her tera cotta pot... she is a little showoff!
This one shows her awsome coloring

Panini5 by WashingtonCowgirl, on Flickr
Action Shot!

Panini4 by WashingtonCowgirl, on Flickr
Flaring at the filter (which is turned off till I can get a sponge to slow down the flow)

Panini3 by WashingtonCowgirl, on Flickr


----------



## betta maniac

rustyness said:


>


I love the second one...i like its color huhhhh;-)


----------



## vanish3d

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> Here is Panini. She is the only female Betta I have ever thought was pretty. She is super agressive, she flares at EVERYTHING!!!! Her reflection, the bubbles coming off her tera cotta pot... she is a little showoff!
> This one shows her awsome coloring
> 
> Panini5 by WashingtonCowgirl, on Flickr
> Action Shot!
> 
> Panini4 by WashingtonCowgirl, on Flickr
> Flaring at the filter (which is turned off till I can get a sponge to slow down the flow)
> 
> Panini3 by WashingtonCowgirl, on Flickr


thats like the girl version of mine  cool


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

Cool! Does he have the black edging on his fins?


----------



## Monacienta

*Surfer Dude*

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to the board and I have really enjoyed reading and learning so much about my new little buddies. This is the bestest group. I have three fish with this same tail type. Puba, Blink and Surfer Dude. Attached is a picture of Surfer. What kind of ManFish is he with his flowy blonde main?


----------



## Monacienta

*Surfer Dude*

Hello Everyone,

Re-sumission...not sure if photo came through. I'm new to the board and I have really enjoyed reading and learning so much about my new little friends. I have three new friends with this ame tail type. Puba, Blink and Surfer Dude. Attached is a picture of Surfer. What kind of Betta is he?


----------



## Alex09

FLARING PICS! YAY!
So I had him for a few weeks now and he's doing great. His color has gotten brighter since I brought him from the local petco.


----------



## Sarada

Monacienta said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Re-sumission...not sure if photo came through. I'm new to the board and I have really enjoyed reading and learning so much about my new little friends. I have three new friends with this ame tail type. Puba, Blink and Surfer Dude. Attached is a picture of Surfer. What kind of Betta is he?


He is a viel tail, possibly pineapple coloring. Hard to tell with the lighting though.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

Alex09 said:


> FLARING PICS! YAY!
> So I had him for a few weeks now and he's doing great. His color has gotten brighter since I brought him from the local petco.


 You found HIM at Petco?!?!?!?!:shock: I wish my Petco stocked Bettas like that!


----------



## Alex09

Yeah but he cost me $13 :| The VT's are only like $3 lol. my petco has a pretty good selection. They have VT's, Halfmoons, Deltas, Doubletails, Crowntails, PK's, and even these supersized PK "King bettas".


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

Cool. My petco has Crowntails, Veiltails, Deltas, Halfmoons and I have even seen a Plakat once. It was mismarked as a female though definitly a male Plakat


----------



## Andain

Been lurking around these forums for a while. Finally around to posting some pictures.
My boys, in order-
Red Dragon Veil tail: Kaji
Black Crown tail: Carbon
Marble(?) Halfmoon: Ghost --- Any other opinions on whether he is marble or maybe pastel?

View attachment 16513


View attachment 16514


View attachment 16515


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

If your crowntail ever goes missing.... DON'T check my house  He is GORGEOUS!


----------



## bettalover2033

mustangluvr said:


> a couple more


He is beautiful you may want to add more plans and and decor mostly more plants because bettas like to hide and sometimes rest on soft plants!!:-D


----------



## doggyhog

Alex09 said:


> FLARING PICS! YAY!
> So I had him for a few weeks now and he's doing great. His color has gotten brighter since I brought him from the local petco.


Oh my gosh he's gorgeous!!

My HM cost me 15, so 13 ain't that bad!!


----------



## Alex09

My mom was surprised.Heres our Convo:

*Mom:* "You spent $13 on a fish?! Ive seen those at walmart for $3! They ripped you off." 
*Me:**explains the different tail types and how the HM's are more valuable than the VT's* 
"Besides its my money"


----------



## bettalover2033

dorabaker said:


> my new little female betta i brought home today...rescued her from my local pet shop
> her name is Flame  she is such a sweetie!
> 
> View attachment 16215
> 
> 
> View attachment 16216
> 
> 
> View attachment 16217
> 
> 
> according to bettalover2033 she is a veiltail cambodian...thanks bettalover!


Your welcome! So how is the little girl doing?


----------



## mustangluvr

*So I went to get a shrimp, right?.......*

Well I got shrimp however thats not all.. Tee hee

Can you tell me what she color is?

Should of warn me how addicting it can get. 

Please over look the set-up. Trying to find a divider for mini tank.


----------



## bettalover2033

IMO she is a Red VT 

the beginning of all of her fins look a little grey-ish color


----------



## Andain

So i've been trying to figure out what color my female Half moon is. Any takers?

View attachment 16610


----------



## bettalover2033

that is kind of hard IMO she is a yellow marble i really dont know because she has yellow on the back of her tail and a pastel white on her upper body and head. 


So any one else?


----------



## evanlovesbettas

*my new betta fish *

any good name ideas? he's in a two gallon bowl and im pretty sure he loves it! i added some gravel, a plant, betta-safe and API aquarium salt. is it too plain? im going to change the water 50 % twice a week. its at about 74 degrees. tell me any suggestions, comments or anything im doing wrong!:-D OH ALSO, what kind of tail does he have? im thinking double tail?


----------



## bettalover2033

O my god!!! He is beautiful


----------



## evanlovesbettas

so mine is a red vieltail-goliath? haha. i was thinking hes a double tail. any name suggestions?


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

*My 3 Bettas*

 These are my Male Bettas Gary and Greg, and my Female Betta Kitty ~ Sep. 1st, 2010.


----------



## CodeRed

Ra:


----------



## doggyhog

evanlovesbettas said:


> any good name ideas? he's in a two gallon bowl and im pretty sure he loves it! i added some gravel, a plant, betta-safe and API aquarium salt. is it too plain? im going to change the water 50 % twice a week. its at about 74 degrees. tell me any suggestions, comments or anything im doing wrong!:-D OH ALSO, what kind of tail does he have? im thinking double tail?


Oh man!! Gorgeous fish. 

It's really funny, but I'm almost positive that is a female. I can see her Eggs and ovaries. Almost positive it's a girl!


----------



## CodeRed

You're right DH.... it has a girl body o.o
And if so, that's the best DT girl I've EVER seen.


----------



## bettalover2033

Yea i agree doggyhog!!! She is a _*Female*_ Doubletail.


----------



## evanlovesbettas

haha! i figured that out yesterday! i was thinking "those find are awful short for it to be a male. and it has the white thingy by the pectoral fins" I HAVE A GIRL (": the shop had her in a male jar ! >;D


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Ok I'm confused and curious to know once and for all the colors and types of my 3 Bettas, Greg, Gary and Kitty. Can anyone tell me? Some pictures are just above, or you can view my "My Betta Fishies " album on my profile page, some pictures have their fins flared out more to see the tail types..... Please?....Thank you!


----------



## Betta Slave

Gary is a.... hmmm.. I'd say cellophane but he doesn't have a flesh-colored body. Not sure. Bi-color maybe... VT.



I'd say Greg is a tri-color VT

And.... not sure about your girly. She has very long fins. Maybe VT. Yellow-ish cellophane. XD I'm not good with colors.


----------



## Cutar

My newest betta! He needs names


----------



## Jayy

He's stunning!!!


----------



## Cutar

Jayy said:


> He's stunning!!!



Thanks a lot


----------



## wolfdreamer

this eclipse i was told he was a half moon tail


----------



## bettalover2033

yes and he is a very beautiful halfmoon at that!!


----------



## Cutar

Beautiful fish!


----------



## wolfdreamer

thank you we found him at petco picking up supplies and i told my daughter if he was still there the next day we would get him , that way i could get a tank up for him but i took some pic before we put him in....


----------



## betta99

pretty fishies


----------



## actbillie27

daiquiri


----------



## Euphie101

I like the name Daiquiri, it's cute and very unique! Stunning fish too!


----------



## wolfdreamer

pretty little fish


----------



## pretzelsz

Fudd in new tank(Divided with community fish) he attacks the divider when a fish looks at him funny. It is amusing to watch.


----------



## actbillie27

my babies: Daiquiri, Clyde, Martini, Bonnie, Vesper, Cosmo


----------



## bettamaxx

*meet maxx*


IMG_1152 by erick joe, on Flickr


----------



## Alex09

Oh wow, maxx is a beauty.


----------



## jixxy

View attachment 17106


Poseidon


----------



## bettamaxx

hehehe thanks!


----------



## Cassandra90

My betta Aka in his 7 gallon.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

At Petco... My mom and I were dicussing which one to take home


Meet Chowder. I chose him because he matches Panini (bet you can't guess my favorite show  )



Wait! Mom couldn't leave the other one there, so meet Mung Daal! Don't worry, we have a folder between their tanks. This was only to get some good pictures


And another of Chowder


----------



## bettalover2033

my favorite is of the one in the last picture he is fantastic!!


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

Thanks, mine too. He matches my female perfectly  I was going to put him and Panini (my female) in a divided 5 gal but they are SOOO aggressive that I decided it would be too stressful. But when I take away the folder that keeps them from seeing each other he flirts with her and blows giant bubble nests  its cute!


----------



## bettalover2033

WashingtonCowgirl said:


> Thanks, mine too. He matches my female perfectly  I was going to put him and Panini (my female) in a divided 5 gal but they are SOOO aggressive that I decided it would be too stressful. But when I take away the folder that keeps them from seeing each other he flirts with her and blows giant bubble nests  its cute!


Cool!
But just dont do that too often when he starts to make bubblenests and her filling up with eggs because she will get very stressed because filling with eggs is very stressful!

Can you take pictures of your female betta?


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

bettalover2033 said:


> Cool!
> But just dont do that too often when he starts to make bubblenests and her filling up with eggs because she will get very stressed because filling with eggs is very stressful!
> 
> Can you take pictures of your female betta?


 She is in post #1027 I think its on page 102 or 103


----------



## TharBePirates

Here's my new guy (and first betta) Gyrados. He's from Whities Pets in Fresno, though tomorrow the two of us will be back in SF, where he'll be settling into a 2.5 filtered, heated and live planted tank.










I think he's a dragon half moon. He's definitely a light blue and red with bits of aqua in his tail, and when he flares (reflection hit his cup on the trip back) his tail is a pretty fan shape.









I bought him a critter carrier for the night as well as the ride home tomorrow morning. He's in some betta water (that I only bought to fill up the carrier) and has snacked on blood worms that I bought to give him as well as my roommate's betta some dietary variety (We have pellets and brine shrimp as well back home) 









He's also very friendly.


----------



## CodeRed

He's STUNNING! What camera did you use to capture such clear shots of him?! And he does indeed look to be a dragon, just not a "complete" one, where the scales reach across all of his body. Love his colors...


----------



## TharBePirates

CodeRed said:


> He's STUNNING! What camera did you use to capture such clear shots of him?! And he does indeed look to be a dragon, just not a "complete" one, where the scales reach across all of his body. Love his colors...


A Canon PowerShot Digital Elph that I borrowed from my mom. I had to turn off the flash and set it to macro and fool around with it, but it eventually took a nice set of pictures lol. When I get back to my place I'll try out my Canon Rebel and see if the shots are any better.

Thank you! It makes sense he's not a complete dragon. I've long been suspecting the pet store where he came from has a deal with a local breeder, who sells them stock that just doesn't quite make the standard (I know for the longest time they did the same thing for rabbits and puppies). Regardless they have some *very* pretty bettas, and a few more like him similarly colored. I liked him the best though, I've always wanted a red and blue dragon ;-)


----------



## nochoramet

He is beautiful!!! I love his colors!


----------



## TharBePirates

So big bad Gyarados is FINALLY in his 2.5 gal all natural tank and the daylight CFL really shows off his light blues and crimsons.

Which, naturally, lends to a picspam.

He's been investigating the corners of his tank quite curiously.


----------



## bettalover2033

hes a beautiful delta!!


----------



## Learn To Fly

TharBePirates said:


> When I get back to my place I'll try out my Canon Rebel and see if the shots are any better.


I'm hopefully getting a Rebel soon, do you like yours?

He's a really beautiful fish. Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## KenzieSK

This is our newest betta, Justin Bieber. The kids named him...


----------



## bettalover2033

Haha poor betta named after a celeb!!



At least he is cute! (im talking about the fish)


----------



## KenzieSK

I tried to talk them into another name but they wont budge.


----------



## KenzieSK

Some better non-cell phone pictures of the biebster.


----------



## Posaune

My very first betta, Little Guy a.k.a Finnecky Face (he didn't the first brand of food I got him)


----------



## bettalover2033

Hes so cute!! i love his turquoise color!

Also, Where did you get him, and what tank size is he in?


----------



## Posaune

I actually saved him from Wal-Mart. I saw him flare at another male, and fell in love with his color. He's in a ten gallon tank. I'm waiting for a log I got from petco to finish soaking to put it in the space betwwen the two plants. I think he'll enjoy having it 



> My very first betta, Little Guy a.k.a Finnecky Face (he didn't the first brand of food I got him)


Just realized I forgot to put "like" in-between "didn't" and "the" lol.


----------



## bettalover2033

Good also, try getting some live plants and caves so he can hide and feel safe and explore bettas love caves and loops and such like that!


----------



## Posaune

The two plants in the picture are both live, and I'll have to get some more cavey things soon (I spent $90 on this set-up already, so I may wait a few weeks )


----------



## beat2020

Here's my new HM male.


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow Beat he is amazing and white! i love white bettas!


----------



## Dizzy Izzy

Hes butifull


----------



## Dizzy Izzy

beutiful


----------



## cballas

*Danny Boy in his betta log *

went cam crazy today...lol:shock: Didn't use flash & the setting was for Super Macro, "Sports" shutter option to slow down faster movements. this is fun!


----------



## nochoramet

he's got the same lizard eyes that ZIM does! So cute!


----------



## cballas

Ya they are lizard-ish huh? Very expressive I think :0) 
Awww Zim is cute name.


----------



## nochoramet

Well, that's how my boyfriend describes them... Just the skin stuff around their eyes to me is so cool! I love it, it's so cute.
And thank you!


----------



## prettyiinpiink

all this fishies r beautifull* im so happy i joined. im learning so much about betta fishes and others*=]
cant wait to post some pics of my Betta Aka Lady_Piink*x3 xO.s :-*


----------



## TharBePirates

Our resident grouch Jeffery! The first pic is about a week after he was rescued from Petco. The last two were tonight.


----------



## The Fighter

cute bettas


----------



## The Fighter

love my fish


----------



## sunnymui

My grumpy little fishy...


----------



## dragonfair

*my little guys*

Hi y'all. Here's my little guys... arrogant Maximus and mellow Bravo.


----------



## sidfishus

View attachment 17600
my first betta sid fishous


----------



## The Fighter

fishi fishi fishi fishi


----------



## Sarada

LOVE the name 'Sid Fishous'


----------



## MizzVamp115

This is Shuester :-D



















[Sorry for the horrible photography. I've yet to master fish portraits. :tongue:]

My first Betta, and my first post!


----------



## tanker

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Posaune

This is my favorite photo of my new guy (no name yet  ). You can see the reflection of the food in it, but his color is really great in this. I just got him today from petsmart


----------



## cballas

What a cutie...like the red details on yours!


Heres some more of Bravado acting tough. lol


----------



## dragonfair

Bravado has some gorgeous colors!


----------



## tanker

Here's Francesco helping his snail deal with a piece of cucumber.


----------



## bettalover2033

Thats cute lol! and he is stunning! i love CTS!


----------



## Dragoon

Gilbert








His House


----------



## tanker

bettalover2033 said:


> Thats cute lol! and he is stunning! i love CTS!


Thanks. He is a real character. He always checks out the snail's dinner, tries to eat it. 

Gilbert is another stunner. 

I love this thread


----------



## TharBePirates

Jeffery


----------



## metalbetta

Sora's puppy face:


----------



## tanker

Finally, here's a (not-very-good) photo of George. He prefers to lurk in the corner up the back of his tank so he's hard to photograph.


----------



## jmtriro01

hi guys, i just want to share to you my new bettas, in the same order, Cuprous, Argenta, Cupric and Argy. hope you like them!

copper hm female


yellow platinum hmpk female


solid copper hm male


yellow platinum hmpk female


----------



## metalbetta

Oh I love that copper boy!


----------



## bettamaxx

*Hello everybody!*

Meet my new betta ACE!!! 
IMG_1328 by erick joe, on Flickr


----------



## tanker

Oh, I love that yellow!


----------



## metalbetta

Gorgeous! lol I love how well his color goes with his little pineapple house XD


----------



## bettamaxx

tanker said:


> Oh, I love that yellow!


Yeah! me too. thanks for the comment.


----------



## bettamaxx

metalbetta said:


> Gorgeous! lol I love how well his color goes with his little pineapple house XD


Thanks! Me and my wife bought him right away the first time we saw him.


----------



## britnyjackson

Wow he is stunning!!


----------



## Cutar

My new nameless fish


----------



## dragonfair

Beautiful! Do I see flashes of turquoise?


----------



## Cutar

dragonfair said:


> Beautiful! Do I see flashes of turquoise?



Yeah theres a splash of green on his tail and some turquoise on his body


----------



## britnyjackson

*New boy*

Here's my new boy Tyrian.....He's soooooooo active and gorgeous...in my eyes of course!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

Britny that is a very beautiful colored betta!


----------



## britnyjackson

Thanks!!!!


----------



## dampsugar

Here is my crowntail male betta. I haven't named him yet. Any ideas?


----------



## JD3P

My crowntail betta, Pringle.

View attachment 18816


View attachment 18815


View attachment 18814


View attachment 18813


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

JD3P your pictures are so clear! What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## JD3P

LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> JD3P your pictures are so clear! What kind of camera do you have?


I have a Sony Cybershot DSC-W100 8.1 MP
I used the macro setting for these photos, and adjusted the settings for auto and manual shooting, and used flash for a few (the ones you can see the baby blue in his fins). It's so hard to get good photos of fish, they never stay still when you want them to lol.


----------



## doggyhog

LOL Pringle! That's such a great name!! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

JD3P said:


> I have a Sony Cybershot DSC-W100 8.1 MP
> I used the macro setting for these photos, and adjusted the settings for auto and manual shooting, and used flash for a few (the ones you can see the baby blue in his fins). It's so hard to get good photos of fish, they never stay still when you want them to lol.


It IS hard to get a nice picture. You did great though! I am going to mess with my camera on the macro setting now and see what I get. =] 

I love the name Pringle too!


----------



## cballas

LoL ^ Pringle is adorable, he is chip colored. 


Here is Jaws diggin' his new Sphynx decoration....


----------



## cballas

********

He won't stop moving!! But here is one pic of the dude...He's a white body, pastel finned delta. 
I think he's kinda blind...He trys to jump at food & misses a lot...


----------



## anglnarnld

Your fish is just like mine!! Here he is!


----------



## cballas

Awwww Kewl!.... I saw your other pix of him & love the watermelon cup


----------



## Jayy

Beautiful bettas everyone!!!


----------



## anglnarnld

Haha thx )


----------



## Alex09

Some close up pics of Tyrion  You cant really see it in the pics but his color has improved nicely!


----------



## nochoramet

Everyone has such lovely fish!!


----------



## Hadouken441




----------



## Neelie

some recent ones;

HM edward, who had a tail biting incident (only one tho!)









my crazy VT chillie. builds huge bubble nests every day









salmon says hello. he's so shy and unphotogenic!
and his fins wont heal after his fin rot! WHY!!!!!!!! 









and the new guy, strato! fiesty lil guy.


----------



## dragonfair

Wow, Neelie, beautiful fish!! Strato looks like a flame...


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

Neelie, your VT has the longest fins! GORGEOUS!


----------



## DaEvangelist

*My Danube*

Here's my little blue Danube when we first got him, well, rescued him, from a small glass bowl at a friend's wedding. He was the take home gift for our table and we were the only ones who wanted him.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

Awwe, that is horrible they were decorations!


----------



## DaEvangelist

LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> Awwe, that is horrible they were decorations!


I know! It was horrible! We moved him to a 1 gallon bowl to acclimate him to our local water conditions and cycle some gravel while we set up his new heated and filtered 6.6 gallon tank. Pics of him in his new digs coming this afternoon!:-D


----------



## Neelie

dragonfair said:


> Wow, Neelie, beautiful fish!! Strato looks like a flame...


thanks! yeah with flash he's more red/green, without he's purple pink! i luv that color :shock:



LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> Neelie, your VT has the longest fins! GORGEOUS!


thank you! yeah he's mental!!!! and they keep growing

few weeks ago;


----------



## GravityKitty

Here's Frank, my lovely pet store fish. It seems that his fins have gotten a bit longer since I got him. He's trying to hide from me. He just didn't want to have his picture taken!


----------



## DaEvangelist

GravityKitty said:


> Here's Frank, my lovely pet store fish. It seems that his fins have gotten a bit longer since I got him. He's trying to hide from me. He just didn't want to have his picture taken!


That's such a great picture GravityKitty! Love it! Been trying and trying but can't seem to get a nice clear pic of my Danube. :-?


----------



## dragonfair

GravityKitty, that is one GORGEOUS betta!!


----------



## GravityKitty

Thanks! I was so happy to find him, he was the exact color I liked when I was looking at pictures of bettas before getting him.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

GravityKitty said:


> Thanks! I was so happy to find him, he was the exact color I liked when I was looking at pictures of bettas before getting him.


He is gorgeous, cant believe that was a pet store find!


----------



## Lamia

*Dorado and me*


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

Cute!


----------



## GravityKitty

Ooo that's a pretty fish!


----------



## bettamaxx

*Everybody meet Eclipse! (half moon tail blue moon)*


IMG_1406 by erick joe, on Flickr

got him today at petco!:shock2:


----------



## bettafish15

This is Finny (not creative, I know...) my betta  In his 14 gallon tank he shares with 5 neon tetra (had 6, but one died of dropsy...) He's just a run-of-the-mill betta, not even a veiltail...But still cute  He's growing a bit of his fins, so some of it at the end of his tail is clear with the iridescent blue. He's getting more blue every week now 

_You can only see his blue shine in certain lights, like if he goes under the tank lights just right or if you have the flash on xD_
























_Finny and my kitten xD_


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

awwe what a cute kitten!


----------



## bettamaxx

ecks by erick joe, on Flickr


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

pretty =]


----------



## bettafish15

Gorgeous halfmoon~!


----------



## weluvbettas

REO!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

I like your tank!


----------



## bettafish15

Awesome tank! Is that a background or are your planting skills really that awesome?  Cool looking betta!


----------



## weluvbettas

No its not a background. ha ha


----------



## The Fighter

cute bettas 

eeeeeeee bewb


----------



## JaspersANGEL

I need to get a new picture of Tex, he's changed so much (well) he's a bit longer it seems and his fins are more red then black and clear. I think he is just seven months after all, is he an adult yet?
He seems small, do some Betta's grow up slowly?
I'm a bit worried about him, that something happened to him to have his growth stunted, Do 3 month old Betta's still emit that growth stunting hormone?...Could he have stunted himself?

I'm at work as I'm writing this, so pics won't come till tonight or something.

I need to give photo update's on Jet and Romad too.


----------



## britnyjackson

This is my new female. The boys are going crazy! How do i know when their ready to breed?


----------



## MrVampire181

Wow that male has got some fins on him! Nice cambodian girl! Also if you want to breed head on over to the breeding section and we'll answer your questions.


----------



## Neelie

Lamia said:


>


THAT IS AN AMAZING PICTURE.... :shock::shock:
:shock: its gonna be my new desktop wallpaper!


----------



## britnyjackson

My newest boy Tyrian has changed so much!! Before and after pics....
Then there's my other male.. He was mad that I was taking pics of him and his new g/f!!


----------



## konstargirl

@Lamia: Aww!!!
@Britnyjackson: The boys are cute. I love the last picture.


----------



## Kenbob

*Sashimi's New Home*

Just got my new Betta, Sashimi, and his two Cory Cat friends!

View attachment 19920


View attachment 19922


View attachment 19923


View attachment 19926


View attachment 19927


----------



## britnyjackson

Very nice, but you should have more cory's then that...I think they like bigger groups. : )


----------



## Kenbob

I would love to have a school of them swimming around in there but it's only a three gallon tank...


----------



## britnyjackson

Oh I see, well maybe one of these days you'll just have to upgrade! ; ) I'm always looking for a reason to upgrade!!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

gorgeous betta kenbob!


----------



## nOOb iHACK

*nOOb's Halfmoons*

Here are photos of my halfmoons:


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

Bwhaha.. that is a CREEPY skull! I LOVE it. <3


----------



## Jayy

Your HMs are Beautiful!!


----------



## Aluyasha

Beautiful fish everyone!!!
------------------------------------
Here are my 4 boys:
*Abacus







*
*Cannibal Johnson







*
*Mandala







*
*Melvin







*
*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*And the 2 boys I got my mom:*
*Pinkerton







*
*Finger







*


----------



## tanker

You have such a collection of beauties there, Aluyasha.


----------



## Aluyasha

Thanks Tanker, I am still not done collecting either. Bettas are so addicting!


----------



## tanker

I don't think I've ever seen one like Cannibal Johnson. Such a gorgeous shade of pink. Your Melvin looks a bit like my Hugo.


----------



## Aluyasha

I havent seen another one like him either, he was a light blue when I bought him but seemed to change colours right when I put him in the tank. And if you look closely he also has two pink stripes on his face too, those are new.
And I was just about to tell you that Hugo looked like Melvin! (I saw Hugo on another post somewhere)


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

I love the names your bettas have Aluyasha!


----------



## Aluyasha

Thanks Likediscosuperfly! I picked Abacus because I thought it sounded cool, Cannibal Johnson after a guy that lives in a cave on the game Fallout New Vegas (my husbands fav game), Mandala because he looks like a buddhist mandala design (plus I am buddhist), and Melvin because I just thought it up and I think it is a cute fish name.
You know, now that I think of it, notice that you rarely run into two bettas with the same name on this whole site. Shows the people on here are very creative


----------



## tanker

Someone's fish is called Finny and my Albert's last name is Finny so sometimes you come across something familiar but there are some terrific original names.


----------



## Aluyasha

Well some animals just do not fit thier names, but there seems to be a betta to fit any name. And people get very creative when it comes to their betta's names. My next betta I want to name Man-With-Gloves, my husband came up with it!


----------



## Aluyasha

Here are some more pics of Cannibal Johnson and Abacus.
Cannibal Johnson staring into the camera:








Abacus protecting his floating log:








And finally! I took a clear picture of Abacus:


----------



## bettafish15

tanker said:


> Someone's fish is called Finny and my Albert's last name is Finny so sometimes you come across something familiar but there are some terrific original names.


My fish is named Finny  his real name is General Finn Snipes. XD


----------



## Aluyasha

Thats a good one bettafish15. I have always loved when people gave their bettas full names, and he is also a General!


----------



## bettafish15

Aluyasha said:


> Thats a good one bettafish15. I have always loved when people gave their bettas full names, and he is also a General!


 
Haha thanks! He's quite a fierce guy, so I though he needed a fierce full name


----------



## Aluyasha

Haha, well salute the General for me!


----------



## britnyjackson

I just love my bettas......:-D


----------



## bettafish15

Ooo, nice HM!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

Aluyasha said:


> Thanks Likediscosuperfly! I picked Abacus because I thought it sounded cool, Cannibal Johnson after a guy that lives in a cave on the game Fallout New Vegas (my husbands fav game), Mandala because he looks like a buddhist mandala design (plus I am buddhist), and Melvin because I just thought it up and I think it is a cute fish name.
> You know, now that I think of it, notice that you rarely run into two bettas with the same name on this whole site. Shows the people on here are very creative


That's very true, not a lot of fish on here have the same name. :-D


----------



## britnyjackson

Here's more pics....obviously i love my boys and little girl....


----------



## Aluyasha

Beautiful fish britnyjackson! I love the colours of the blue/white one, and the fin shape of the second one. What size tanks are they in?


----------



## tanker

Yes, gorgeous, britnyjackson. I love looking at the fish on here, they are all beautiful and unique. 

I love the name "Man-with-gloves", it's a beauty. 

I also love how I can feel like I've really overdone it with the tanks I have and then come and see that someone else has even more. It makes me feel as if I've got things under control, after all. :lol:


----------



## Aluyasha

I know what you mean. My husband tells me I have too many bettas (I have 4), but I just tell him that most of the people on here have at least 7 lol


----------



## tanker

Well, I think that I am fully stocked. No more room for anyone else. But that doesn't stop me doing the odd reconnaissance mission around the house, thinking where I might fit another one. When I see the pictures on here, I wish I could have more.....:lol:


----------



## Aluyasha

I am always thinking of new places for future bettas...dont tell my husband! lol


----------



## CrankyFish84

Tanker - LOL...I do those tank spot seeking missions too!!! hehe..."Do we really NEED this sofa? I mean, come on, we can sit on bean bags...then fit a 100G in!" Yaaa...that wouldn't fly,
but I can dream.


----------



## CrankyFish84

Here's some of my cello gal "Godiva" ... she can't have many decorations except soft plants
bc she's blind...so her tank is minimalist lol ... she sleeps on the heater suction cup part.


----------



## CrankyFish84

heh sorry i'm cam crazy tonight... :roll: ... here is Ren being tough..and a good one of the ladies
feasting


----------



## ashwashx

http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/6841/img26880.jpg

Meet Barney!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

awwwe love that shot of the girls all together cranky!


----------



## CrankyFish84

Ash - Barney looks fiesty  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Juneii

Here is Neptune! His fins show different colors depending on the lighting, it's usually a bit more yellow and dark purple on the edges.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

Wow, such pretty fins! I love when bettas have a dark body and lighter fins. so gorgeous.


----------



## Juneii

His fins are so pretty, if I can ever get the lighting on my camera right you can see that they are rainbow colored going from orange near his body to dark purple on the edges.


----------



## CrankyFish84

Juneii he's spectacular !


----------



## nochoramet

@britnyjackson, your guy looks almost identical to my old man Fishy! That makes me happy to see other fishies look like him. I always thought he was so beautiful.


----------



## fleetfish

Pic of my scaredy boo Murdoch <3 
He's a shy little guy but he came to say hello.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

awwe such a cute face!


----------



## britnyjackson

@nochoramet: Wow they look a lot alike, how neat!! He recently passed away though. : ( He chewed up his own fins then got sick and died. He was my first betta too! I swear their become one of your kids!


----------



## weluvbettas




----------



## Aluyasha

Here is some more pictures of Abacus:


----------



## Aluyasha

And some pictures of my horrible tail biter, Mandala:


----------



## TheSecondOne

This is a photo of my 2nd betta.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

Wow, beautiful Second!


----------



## TheSecondOne

Thanks, Superfly. He's very active and cute.


----------



## anglnarnld

Here my current and First Halfmoon ;D I <3 Zeus!!


----------



## tanker

I love the one of him lying on his leaf.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

anglnarnld said:


> Here my current and First Halfmoon ;D I <3 Zeus!!


Wow, really pretty. Reminds me of a mermaid, all that green!


----------



## anglnarnld

LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> Wow, really pretty. Reminds me of a mermaid, all that green!


Ditto!! He is so shiny!! It is like he has glitter on his fins ))


----------



## weluvbettas

Lemon my Hm who I plan to breed next year.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

awwe, his fins are like see through! <3


----------



## Sweeda88

weluvbettas said:


> Lemon my Hm who I plan to breed next year.


He looks like a butterfly. =)


----------



## weluvbettas

LikeDiscoSuperfly said:


> awwe, his fins are like see through! <3


 
They kinda are! lol:-D


----------



## weluvbettas

Sweeda88 said:


> He looks like a butterfly. =)


Really? The thought never came to me.....
thanks for telling me


----------



## WingsofAsh

Alastor ): he passed away sadly.










Tiny! My crowned betta fish who was extremely well small, for some reason he stopped eating x.x and passed away as well. He died within a week. ):

Inbetween Tiny and Echo there was another large blue betta that was gorgeous but I don't have any pictures of him









This is Echo another Crowned Betta, he also passed away not too long ago during the summer. I was quite upset.









My newest betta  He doesn't have a name yet, and seems to have ripped his fin on the plant behind him x.x so now his top fin has been split apart.


----------



## crowntail lover

All are amazing looking fish! ;]


----------



## Aluyasha

I am so sorry for your losses, it is very hard to lose a Betta. They are all beautiful little fishys though. And your new one is so pretty!


----------



## Sweeda88

You're welcome. I am a very abstract thinker, so maybe it's just me. lol


----------



## kholder

Couldn't help but post another pic of the new boy, Shamus. Man, I love this guy.


----------



## kholder

About the above picture, can only see the water stains on the aquarium in photos, I have scrubbed and scrubbed!!


----------



## nosada

meet abyss


----------



## tanker

Another beauty! abyss is gorgeous.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

nosada, he is gorgeous!


----------



## nosada

do you think I should breed him ? what color should be the females ?


----------



## Creat

My guys all in in their transport jars to college some of my girls and boys I had to give away, mostly to friends. 
My female HM CT Roger
View attachment 20539


View attachment 20540


Male Plakat Slushy
View attachment 20541


View attachment 20542


and I cant get a good image of him but he is a marble CT who had a bad accident with a female who ate most of his fins off and their finally growing back
View attachment 20543


----------



## jpicking1

my new and first betta fish no name yet my little nephew wants me to call him buddha lol

P6270017 by jpicking, on Flickr
i am not sure why but my camra does not show his fulll colors he has a bit of red on his anal fins and his head front part of the body is a darker color like charcol


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

awwe, he is pretty, such deep colors!


----------



## anglnarnld

Just got him last nite ) Lucky find at Meijer ;D


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

wow, is the light blue really there, or from a flash?


----------



## anglnarnld

Just the flash but I think he is like a really shiny white and maybe velet and brown color though


----------



## fleetfish

An update with Pallas! I seriously can't believe how much he's grown. He went from a sad, scrawny little thing to actually looking like a VT! I love how his colours are coming in. 

First week (around the 4th of November):










TODAY (He doesn't stay still at all! but you'll get some idea on how much his fins have grown):


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

ohmygosh! I love his colors!!!!


----------



## Sweeda88

He looks more like a HM or something similar to me. The end of his tail is too round for a VT.


----------



## Aluyasha

Went to Wal-Mart today and noticed a Betta with his mouth open, breathing hard, laying on the bottom, and his water cloudy and full of floating things. I complained to them and said I wanted him, and they just gave him to me. So here is my new Betta, Little Ugly!
















He is so small.


----------



## weluvbettas

AWWW ! I hope he gets better


----------



## fleetfish

Sweeda88 said:


> He looks more like a HM or something similar to me. The end of his tail is too round for a VT.


He's still growing and his fins are developing, so who knows how he'll end up as. It would be nice if he were a HM


----------



## CrankyFish84

Here is Mr. Ping my sweet grizzled DT....His tail has grown sooo much since I got him! 
He's flaring at his new roommate Dexter.  And he loves his log.


----------



## Aluyasha

Wow, Mr. Ping is so beautiful! I want him!


----------



## Aluyasha

Here are some new pictures of Teeden (formally known as Little Ugly). I am still not sure but he is starting to look like he might be Cambodian. What do you guys think?


----------



## xean

Napoleon


http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o111/xeans/DSCN1130.jpg
sry if pic is bad tried to get a good one.


----------



## Aluyasha

Napoleon is very beautiful Xean!


----------



## xean

Aluyasha said:


> Napoleon is very beautiful Xean!


 thank you i tried my best to get a good pic im glad you like him.


----------



## Aluyasha

@Xean: Where did you get him? He has such a cool colour combination.


----------



## xean

Aluyasha said:


> @Xean: Where did you get him? He has such a cool colour combination.


 I got him a Petsmart, our petsmart up here is really nice and they have awsome bettas jus like napoleon.


----------



## Aluyasha

I wish my Petsmart had more unique looking bettas. Not that mine are ugly, but I have noticed after going in there a few times that they all always look the same.


----------



## xean

it all depends on where they get their bettas. i really love his coloring this was my first CT betta.


----------



## Aluyasha

I used to not like crowntails, now out of the 6 bettas I have 4 are CT!


----------



## xean

Haha i have to say i like CT now that I have one they are really pretty.


----------



## Aluyasha

My favorite fin type though is the double veil tail


----------



## xean

my favorite has to be the white halfmoon bettas


----------



## JD3P

You should try petco, I just came back from there about an hour ago and there were a few that stood out. They actually looked like something from aquabid. I was actually really tempted to take home this white male delta tail, with some black spots around his mouth. I actually might go back tomorrow and get him.



Aluyasha said:


> I wish my Petsmart had more unique looking bettas. Not that mine are ugly, but I have noticed after going in there a few times that they all always look the same.


----------



## Aluyasha

Yes, white bettas of all fin types are very beautiful. Though, I am still on the lookout for a canary yellow one. I want one so bad! It would be even better if I could find a canary yellow double veil tail!!!


----------



## Aluyasha

@JD3P: My Petco has some cool colours sometimes, but I only have enough room now for my version of 'holy grail'! Though, I am considering going to Petco to get a nice coloured female one of these days.


----------



## xean

that would be a very interesting looking betta.


----------



## JD3P

Definitely try aquabid or just keep trying back at petco, I believe I have seen one or two like that in the past. I actually went in there to get a female that I saw there a week ago. She wasn't there sadly =[ but than I saw the white one. He has a little growth on his mouth and it made me feel really bad for him and want to take him in lol. But as for the females a lot of them are muddy colored over here, with the exception of mixed red ones and a few solid blue ones or pinkish/ purple striped ones which are really cute.



Aluyasha said:


> Yes, white bettas of all fin types are very beautiful. Though, I am still on the lookout for a canary yellow one. I want one so bad! It would be even better if I could find a canary yellow double veil tail!!!


----------



## Aluyasha

I know aquabid has pretty much every kind of betta you could think of. But I like the excitement of going to the pet store and not knowing what possibly awesome bettas they might have!


----------



## JD3P

Lol I can't lie, I like to do the same thing and always feel disappointed bc I know I can't leave with any of them.



Aluyasha said:


> I know aquabid has pretty much every kind of betta you could think of. But I like the excitement of going to the pet store and not knowing what possibly awesome bettas they might have!


----------



## Aluyasha

Yes but even know you cannot leave with them, sometimes you still do


----------



## JD3P

Lol most likely that is exactly what will happen tomorrow with that white delta.

and @xean, I love white halfmoons also, but petco hasn't ordered any of them. I'm sure at some point they will.



Aluyasha said:


> Yes but even know you cannot leave with them, sometimes you still do


----------



## Aluyasha

@JD3P: Well I hope you get him, I want to see pictures! I am sure he is very pretty!!!


----------



## xean

i hope so ive been looking for one for awhile we have the petshop up here call Buzz n b's and they have some of the best looking fish ive seen, so im trying to get one there because they have a reputation of having very healthy fish and thats where i got my second betta at.


----------



## bettalover2033

Abyss looks amazing!! i love his color!


----------



## Alex09

My new female betta has improved so much! Oh she is so SHINY now! 

Day 1. just an hour or so after I bought her. She's was so pale, thin, and had stress stripes 









Today (approx 3 weeks later)


----------



## Aluyasha

@Alex09: She is so pretty! And btw, so is your gravel


----------



## tanker

Wow, that's quite a change. She's gorgeous.


----------



## JD3P

Aw what a cute little crowntail.


----------



## xean

what an amazing difference in color, she looks so much better!


----------



## bettalover2033

i love the second picture of her! she is just amazing!! i love her. also what kind of camera are you using to take such clear images?


----------



## Alex09

bettalover2033 said:


> i love the second picture of her! she is just amazing!! i love her. also what kind of camera are you using to take such clear images?


Fujifilm FinePix F20. I take the pics using the "flower" setting. Half the pics end up blurry though (if the fish moves too fast) so I have to take alot of them.


----------



## Dragonlady

Here is a pair of bettas I have raised that have betta babies of their own at the moment.:-D


----------



## weluvbettas

That first male is AMAZING!!!


----------



## Dragonlady

weluvbettas said:


> That first male is AMAZING!!!


Thank you for the compliment on the male betta I have raised.  The other fish he was paired with is a female, his niece.


----------



## bettalover2033

Alex09 said:


> Fujifilm FinePix F20. I take the pics using the "flower" setting. Half the pics end up blurry though (if the fish moves too fast) so I have to take alot of them.


Wow i love that camera. im going to get a camera for christmas


----------



## bettamaxx

Tango -my orange crowntail betta

IMG_1528 by erick joe, on Flickr


IMG_1525 by erick joe, on Flickr


----------



## dragonfair

Wow, bettamaxx, that is one gorgeous fish!!!!


----------



## Aluyasha

I agree with dragonfair. Bettamaxx that is one gorgeous betta!
And I love the first picture, you should enter it in one of the contests sometime.


----------



## anglnarnld

Aww the 1st pic is soo cute


----------



## tanker

Those photos of Tango are really good. He's a gorgeous colour.


----------



## bettamaxx

*Thank you guys*

dragonfair
aluyasha
anglnarnld
tanker
:thankyou: for the compliments guys


----------



## anglnarnld

No, thank you for showing me what a beautiful crowntail really is! ;D


----------



## Brittney0126

*Big Red RIP*

My first Betta


----------



## fishman12

All these pics are great! :-D


----------



## tanker

Big Red was lovely. Sorry you lost him.


----------



## bettalover2033

@bettamax: Wow he is beautiful!! i would love to have an orange betta!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly

he's lovely!


----------



## bettamaxx

bettalover2033 said:


> @bettamax: Wow he is beautiful!! i would love to have an orange betta!


thank you very much :wave:


----------



## bettalover2033

bettamaxx said:


> thank you very much :wave:


Your welcome! Wow i really cannot get enough of that picture in your avatar! its just amazing and wow! lol


----------



## JD3P

Here's my new female delta tail, got her about five days ago! Her body was almost white/gray when I got her. But when I brought her home she immediately became much darker and has stayed that way. She's kinda pinkish purple. I took a few shots bc it was hard to get her to stay still for a clear shot.

View attachment 21176
View attachment 21177

View attachment 21178
View attachment 21179


----------



## Aluyasha

Beautiful female! She looks big.


----------



## JD3P

Aluyasha said:


> Beautiful female! She looks big.


She's actually pretty small, she's not tiny but she's definitely a while away from being full grown like my other female lol.


----------



## Aluyasha

Where did you get her from?


----------



## JD3P

Got her from Petco, I didn't see another that looked exactly like her like you usually find with their fish.


----------



## Aluyasha

Yeah, but the Petco by me for some reason take great care of their males but I always find their females floating sideways or at the bottom of the cup. usually from bloating.


----------



## JD3P

Aluyasha said:


> Yeah, but the Petco by me for some reason take great care of their males but I always find their females floating sideways or at the bottom of the cup. usually from bloating.


Aw =[ they seem to be getting a lot more bettas in now than ever before, and I don't understand why. Who could possibly be buying all these fish? There are males and females like that by me, just floating on their sides...looking dead, mainly males from what I've seen. I would like to start something up that banned pet stores from stocking/ selling so many bettas. Even if it meant they stopped selling them altogether. That or they need to raise awareness to their customers before selling these fish. I can dream lol...


----------



## Aluyasha

I agree. I think pet stores should have a certain number and cannot get more than that. Plus, they need someone to walk passed and look at these fish more often. Even if they knew nothing about bettas the employees should still think that floating on their sides at the bottom is not a good thing.


----------



## bettamaxx

*HD video of tango*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEWuYFOp12Q


----------



## anglnarnld

He is just adorable!! ;D


----------



## fleetfish

Pete, my little dancer. The little bit of sponge is in there to encourage 
bubblenesting. It worked for Snowball, so I'm hoping it'll work for Pete.


----------



## JD3P

Fleetfish, your betta has such interesting different colors, very pretty.


----------



## anglnarnld

He is such a CUTIE! <3


----------



## fleetfish

Thanks, hehe. Yeah he has some really crazy colours going on. The little white patch is actually dragon scales.


----------



## Lamia

*betta pics*

Pete is gorgeous, fleetfish. 

Here's my buddy Dorado. He survived the trip to Grandma's house and seems to love having his tank here. [Warning: Lots of Pics]


----------



## Aluyasha

Love the tank Lamia, and beautiful CT!


----------



## bettalover2033

fleetfish said:


> Thanks, hehe. Yeah he has some really crazy colours going on. The little white patch is actually dragon scales.


Wow i cant believe his beautiful coloring its just amazing how they are so deeply colored what tail type is he?


----------



## fleetfish

Pete's a Delta.

Lamia I LOVE your tank! it's so colourful. Your boy is gorgeous, I've never been able to find a yellow crownie.


----------



## PeggyJ

I love the colors in Pete. The yellow CT is beautiful. I always thought a black and yellow would be really cool. I'm a Steeler's fan! lol :lol:

Papi and Strawberry just spawned...(fry are 6 days old kinda hard to see)


----------



## PeggyJ

I just took these.. thought they were cool photos!


----------



## nosada

when did the last time you guys saw a purple crowntail ?

meet violet 




























and scarlett


----------



## bloo97

OMG violet is to die for!


----------



## PeggyJ

I love the little girl's picture... what a doll!


----------



## anglnarnld

They are both so beautiful! You are so lucky to have them ;D


----------



## nosada

bloo97 said:


> OMG violet is to die for!


and now he's bloated and got a bloodworm stuck on his gill for eating too much lol


----------



## bettamaxx

nosada said:


> when did the last time you guys saw a purple crowntail ?
> 
> meet violet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and scarlett




mg:


----------



## JaspersANGEL

violet is soo beautiful!


----------



## nosada

hey guess what ? im setting a new tank for violet with live plants wee


----------



## cesitlie95

Violet is GORGEOUS!


----------



## zelilaa

Violet. I am dying without her! 
Its EXACTLY what I'm looking for, a beautiful purple butterfly. 
Omg. I... I.... just............LUST!!!!! JDLVIH JsdGYV DNLKMLC;VBGAOC 
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :3 
Must have. 
I'm dying...... no words. Im trying to get words and failing to describe. 
jkdvpihv
Dying. 
LUST


----------



## nosada

lulz


----------



## SimplyPeaChe

My male Delta. I cant get him to flair for anything. He is so chill.


----------



## anglnarnld

Haha, He is a beauty!


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow he is adorable! i love the "pose" he is in lol


----------



## JD3P

Here's my new female delta tail, got her from Petsmart today. I later stopped by Petco and took a look at their males...and omg they had some really nice ones. They had halfmoon plakat males, butterflies, double tails, dragons...so beautiful that I wanted to take them all home, but I knew I couldn't! =[

View attachment 21550

View attachment 21551

View attachment 21553


----------



## chelsmarie23

Hi! I'm new.  I just got a betta a week ago and his name is Ignacio. He's my pride and joy now.










Sorry the picture is so bobo. It was my phone camera.


----------



## bettalover2033

wow JD3P she is very pretty!:0


----------



## JD3P

bettalover2033 said:


> wow JD3P she is very pretty!:0


Thank you! =] She's actually kinda blue and brown, but in the pic she looks more like a violet color. Changes with the light.


----------



## bettalover2033

just like my other male plakat


----------



## britnyjackson

*Fish Crazy!*

Went a little crazy with my camera....I love my beautiful boy! I have noticed that his fins are a little more jagged now. Is it because he's maturing? I did get him when he was really young...


----------



## JD3P

Oh he's so pretty! I love the blue.


----------



## anglnarnld

I am just in love with his all black face! It's just so adorable ;D


----------



## The Fighter

fishi


----------



## nosada

mother of god that blue..


----------



## britnyjackson

Thanks guys!! I just love him!


----------



## Melany

I have had this guy for 5 years.


----------



## PeggyJ

Wow! Isn't 5 pretty old for a betta?


----------



## metalbetta

Yup! That's one old man you've got there. lol


----------



## anglnarnld

Just got these girls today at petco!! They are my start to my sorority in my new 20 gallon!! My dbt was marked as a veitail!! So I got her super cheat ) Named her Auroa, the red vt is Regina, and the Cambodian is Sophie) Enjoy guys ;D


----------



## nosada

how long was a betta lifespan again ?


----------



## Melany

I have no idea how long these guys live. But I got him right after I got married. He has been in my 5 gallon hex tank since. He is with 2 zebra danios and a dwarf frog. It's weird. Sometimes he turns a deep red. He was much darker when I first got him.


----------



## Airplane

Just got this one about 5 days ago. Photo was taken the day I brought him home. His name is Airplane 

His fins are a lot bigger now. Not sure what species/type he is though, as he's my second betta. I had a female, same colors as well, about 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## PeggyJ

i read that it was 2-3 yrs


----------



## Aluyasha

Went to Walmart today and finally brought home two bettas I have seen there for a least a month and a half, just could not keep walking by them week after week. So here they are!
Gyger:
















Pug:
















They are in a 10 gallon divided.
...That makes 7 bettas, too much?


----------



## PeggyJ

that's a crowntail


----------



## PeggyJ

I have a female VT dalmation that looks just like your male


----------



## Aluyasha

The dalmation bettas are so beautiful. I cannot understand why he was sitting at the store for a month and a half. I guess no one likes pretty bettas where I live.


----------



## PeggyJ

I got mine originally and did not know she would turn out so beautiful. She was white all over and eventually started getting the red tint and spots...


----------



## PeggyJ

Here are some pics of when I first got her.. and then later.. i need to get an updated one


----------



## Aluyasha

Ooo, she is pretty! I do not see very many female dalmations being sold, over here anyways.
And yes, please get updated pictures. I would like to see them!


----------



## anglnarnld

Sorry, I just had to post this again. Lol I just love her red lips ;D My new DBT female ))


----------



## Melany

Very cool !!!


----------



## PeggyJ

Here are a few updated ones.. not sure if they are any better... and the other is my blue female


----------



## Kyleena

Hey all! I'm new to the forums but they are great! There is such great info here and nice people! Thought I'd show off my two boys
This is Caliente








And this is Denim-a HM Doubletail


----------



## dragonfair

Welcome to the forum, kyleena. Beautiful fishies!


----------



## PeggyJ

cool names!


----------



## AntonioandPepe

Pretty fish!


----------



## Aluyasha

Here is an updated picture of Stahl after I put him in his new 15 gallon which he has all to himself.


----------



## anglnarnld

That lucky duck!


----------



## aura09

My Crowntail flame lol


----------



## anglnarnld

No Picture ;( ^^


----------



## luvem

Can someone help me post a picture of my betta? I click on insert image and a box comes up requesting my url. Don't know what to put in there. Thanks....


----------



## JD3P

luvem said:


> Can someone help me post a picture of my betta? I click on insert image and a box comes up requesting my url. Don't know what to put in there. Thanks....


If it's saved to your computer click on the icon for Attachments. Than upload your pic, and than go back Attachments icon, click it and your attached pic should show up and you can insert it in here.

If you have a photobucket account you can upload your image onto it and than copy the url they give you and paste it into the insert image box.


----------



## luvem

View attachment 21885


Thanks for the info....let's see if it works! 
This is my betta playing "tag" with one of the peppered corys.


----------



## luvem

Yay! It worked but it's so big that it doesn't show the cory... Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## luvem

View attachment 21891


Here is another pic. I was wondering if his belly is a little swollen. It also seems to be turning a lighter, yellowish color. Any ideas why???
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Aluyasha

Hmmm...he does look a little bloated.


----------



## bettalover2033

wow he is so adorable!! and i love, the black mask part of his body" where did you get him?


----------



## luvem

He's a Walmart rescue. Actually, he was the only one they had so, I named him Solamente Uno which means "only one". I call him Uno for short.


----------



## bettalover2033

cool he is stilll cute for a walmart rescue


----------



## luvem

I thought so, too. I really lucked out with him. I just love his crown tail!


----------



## Renee S

Here is my new guy! He's a halfmoon? He doesn't really look like one, but I'm assuming it's because he was a Petco. Also, if anyone can help me with his color, I'd greatly appreciate it!




























This picture shows his color, as he isn't blue like the top three.


----------



## Aluyasha

Gorgeous betta!


----------



## JD3P

Very pretty, not sure how to name his color though. But I believe he is a delta tail and not a halfmoon.


----------



## Aluyasha

I was thinking Delta too


----------



## luvem

He is beautiful!


----------



## Renee S

That's what I was thinking too, but since I just got him yesterday, I didn't want to promote flaring to really determine if he was a HM. Thanks guys! I'm hoping after a few weeks with me, I can get his tail back to normal too, he's in rough shape.


----------



## Kyleena

He is just gorgeous


----------



## anglnarnld

That is like my DREAM betta!! Your so lucky!! )


----------



## The Fighter

i heard it was 5 years or some thin


----------



## SimplyPeaChe

Mr. Peache during a water change!


----------



## JD3P

SimplyPeaChe said:


> Mr. Peache during a water change!


Aw lol he looks so sad, cute name and fish.


----------



## SimplyPeaChe

JD3P said:


> Aw lol he looks so sad, cute name and fish.


yea... he always looks like that.


----------



## JD3P

SimplyPeaChe said:


> yea... he always looks like that.


Lol so does mine.


----------



## Renee S

Peache is beautiful! I love his color!


----------



## SimplyPeaChe

Thank you! i picked him becuse his color was so different!


----------



## nochoramet

@Renee, your baby is so STUNNING!! I love that color! Ahh he is droolworthy
And peache is adorable, hehe he looks so sad that you've got him in that tiny cup xD


----------



## SimplyPeaChe

Gosh he is an emo fish..he looks like that 24/7, even in his 10gal tank.
im hopeing to get my paypal validated soon...im going to get an orange doubletail female and breed them!


----------



## Biomess

*My kids*

These are my new buddies, I am currently in the process of getting them something larger to house them in. I didn't realize how often I had to do water changes, or how large a home they should have, when I got them.
I also had to cut back on feeding, I fed them quite a bit throughout the day because they were always begging, but now they eat once, maybe twice a day and they still get frozen bloodworms at least once a week.
So, here they are, this little guy is Bosco:
View attachment 22033

This girl is Teyla:
View attachment 22034

Here we have Harley and yes, I am taking care of his fins:
View attachment 22035

My pretty boy, and aggressive too, Indigo:
View attachment 22036

And my newest little guy, all by his lonesome at my LFS, a Skunk Cory:
View attachment 22037

He was in a tank full of Neon Tetras and had to learn to swim to the surface to get anything to eat, he is still doing that at feeding time so I have to stick a big flake right on the edge of the tank at the surface so I know he is getting his food.


----------



## lilchiwolf

Some Pictures of my Boys (I have more to come!) Will have pictures and new video of my HM DT Plakat soon.


----------



## Aluyasha

Amazing Bettas everyone! Love Bosco, Biomess!


----------



## Biomess

Thank you Aluyasha! I'm told he is a copper dragon, possible delta tail? Anyway, my local aquarium store had this little guy and since then they seem to be getting quite a few copper and metallic dragons, one was even a crowntail, but he had a marking over his eye that looked to be a defect. But quite beautiful regardless!!


----------



## Aluyasha

I would love to see more pictures of you gorgeous Bettas!


----------



## Irish Dancing Man

southafrica1001 said:


> This is my betta that passed away about a month ago he was just getting better from ich and fin rot, but i think it was the stress of the new fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my new betta with some swordtail fry behind him


that water looks pretty dirty how often do you change it. or do u have a filter/bubbler.


----------



## Irish Dancing Man

Picasso (male) and bubbles (female)


----------



## Creat

Gorgeous boy! :shock: *steals* I cant get over him lol he is amazing looking XD


----------



## Renee S

Gorgeous fish everyone!


----------



## Aluyasha

Here are more pictures of some of my Bettas. 
Mandala:








Pug:








Melvin:
















Gyger:


----------



## cjayBetta

Coco
























The reflection made him look like he has white spots... those arnt actually there...


----------



## anglnarnld

Pretty betta, but I think he be much happier if you got him a bigger tank, maybe with a heater?


----------



## bettalover2033

Renee S said:


> Here is my new guy! He's a halfmoon? He doesn't really look like one, but I'm assuming it's because he was a Petco. Also, if anyone can help me with his color, I'd greatly appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture shows his color, as he isn't blue like the top three.


Wow he is beautiful!!! I think to really tell if he is a Halfmoon, we would need a flare picture from him, but to me i think he is a delta. Also for his color i would say that he is a blue and red marble. good luck with him


----------



## bettalover2033

Irish Dancing Man said:


> that water looks pretty dirty how often do you change it. or do u have a filter/bubbler.


These are very OLD pictures. these pictures are from the first page and this thread is also very first. And this was when people didnt have A LOT of knowledge of how to CORRECTLY take care of bettas.


----------



## cjayBetta

anglnarnld said:


> Pretty betta, but I think he be much happier if you got him a bigger tank, maybe with a heater?


This is a temp tank Until I can get a nicer tank to put him in.:-D


----------



## Aluyasha

So, where was I these past few hours? Getting yet another Betta! My very first HM, a yellow/white butterfly named Caligula:


----------



## cjayBetta

Gosh, its so pretty.


----------



## cjayBetta

Here is a picture of my turtles in their feeding tank. (to messy if you leave them in their actual tank to eat) 











Left: Klaus (husband named him)
Right: Bubbles (I named him)

Both are roughly double that size now... almost need to get a bigger feeding tank.

Just thought i would post for fun


----------



## bettalover2033

cjayBetta said:


> Here is a picture of my turtles in their feeding tank. (to messy if you leave them in their actual tank to eat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left: Klaus (husband named him)
> Right: Bubbles (I named him)
> 
> Both are roughly double that size now... almost need to get a bigger feeding tank.
> 
> Just thought i would post for fun



Aww they are very Cute!!! I want a turtle SOOO bad. ive been wanting a turtle for the past few months and been asking mom for a long time!


----------



## bettalover2033

Aluyasha said:


> So, where was I these past few hours? Getting yet another Betta! My very first HM, a yellow/white butterfly named Caligula:


Wow He is amazing! And he is a butterfly HM. Where did you get him? I love HM's. I never seen one before either. I Hope to get a dark colored HM like a royal blue or orchid black HM and name him Saprus=D


----------



## cjayBetta

@Bettalove2033

Turtles are an awesome pet to have... Expensive investment. Cost my husband and I 300$ for the full set up. The tank is pretty annoying to clean but I only need to do it once a month.

Heres the set up (they are in the tank its just when they were really little so you can barely see them)


----------



## Aluyasha

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow He is amazing! And he is a butterfly HM. Where did you get him? I love HM's. I never seen one before either. I Hope to get a dark colored HM like a royal blue or orchid black HM and name him Saprus=D


 I got him at Petco. They had alot of other pretty ones but I love the colour yellow so I had to have him! He is my first HM too!


----------



## Aluyasha

I was looking through some older pictures and noticed how much colour Gyger has gained since I first brought him home.
First day I got him:








Yesterday (I have had him for about two and a half weeks now):


----------



## cjayBetta

So pretty  Thats whats happning with CoCo... Hes brightening right up  he was really dark almost black when I got him from the pet store now is a neat blue color.


----------



## Aluyasha

That is what care will do to them.


----------



## noxerz

rustyness said:


>


wow...nice lookin' betta:thumbsup:


----------



## Scrambles




----------



## Aluyasha

Scrambles said:


>


 He looks almost like Caligula! 
Beautiful fish!


----------



## fleetfish

Update on my little manly man Pallas!
His fin length has TRIPLED from when I got him. He's such a vibrant little guy. 

Taken ten minutes ago (giving me a stink eye!)









Before Christmas:









The night I got him:


----------



## Cassandra90

Here is my vt betta Aka, I have had him for 3 years. I found him at my local petsmart. He has gone through alot of homes, 1 gallon (broke it), 2 gallon (broke it), then a 2.5 gallon hex, and now a 5 gallon critter keeper with a filter, heater, and air stone. 

Also I attachted a photo of my 55 gallon.

What do you guys think?


----------



## dragonfair

Love it!


----------



## Aluyasha

@fleetfish: Wow, what a difference a little TLC makes huh? Your Betta is a shining example of heath! 
When you first got him, I would have guessed him to be a PK!


----------



## Alex09

Mogget, My new DT


----------



## Aluyasha

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033

Aluyasha said:


> I got him at Petco. They had alot of other pretty ones but I love the colour yellow so I had to have him! He is my first HM too!


I love Halfmoons and he is just beautiful!



cjayBetta said:


> @Bettalove2033
> 
> Turtles are an awesome pet to have... Expensive investment. Cost my husband and I 300$ for the full set up. The tank is pretty annoying to clean but I only need to do it once a month.
> 
> Heres the set up (they are in the tank its just when they were really little so you can barely see them)


I hope to have a couple very soon, but i want some when they are very young and well probably still hatchlings(babies)

Where did you get yours?


----------



## cjayBetta

Pet's Unlimited. 40$ each (got them 2 for 60$) My husband and I will take a picture of how much they've grown in 1 1/2 years. I will post tomorrow.


----------



## bettalover2033

Alex09 said:


> Mogget, My new DT


Wow he is very pretty! Hey can you get a flaring picture of the boy? I, and im sure many other people would like to see some flaring pictures


----------



## bettalover2033

cjayBetta said:


> Pet's Unlimited. 40$ each (got them 2 for 60$) My husband and I will take a picture of how much they've grown in 1 1/2 years. I will post tomorrow.


Do you know if they are Male and/or Female?


----------



## cjayBetta

Both males... Males have really long nails and long tails females have short tails and nails. Ill try to get the pics tonight.


----------



## bettalover2033

cjayBetta said:


> Both males... Males have really long nails and long tails females have short tails and nails. Ill try to get the pics tonight.


YAY i cant wait! I would post a whole new thread of the pictures in the Lounge section of the forum so there are places for the betta pics.

Let me know when you do!

Anyway i would love to see lots of pictures of the baby turtles!=)


----------



## cjayBetta

Ill post ones that I have right now and the new ones tomorrow.


----------



## fleetfish

Aluyasha said:


> When you first got him, I would have guessed him to be a PK!


 He sure fooled me!


----------



## boro

Great looking fish everyone!

Mine is a little plainer in comparison to others (especially the one in the avatar above me) but I caught the little guy sleeping on top of the heater yesterday facing his reflection. I think my Betta is a little narcissistic, but it was a great time to take a picture.










Still no name for this guy yet!
.
.
.


----------



## Aluyasha

boro said:


> Great looking fish everyone!
> 
> Mine is a little plainer in comparison to others (especially the one in the avatar above me) but I caught the little guy sleeping on top of the heater yesterday facing his reflection. I think my Betta is a little narcissistic, but it was a great time to take a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no name for this guy yet!
> .
> .
> .


 Plain?! What are you talking about? Your Betta is stunning! I for one have not seen one that looks like him before.


----------



## bettalover2033

boro said:


> Great looking fish everyone!
> 
> Mine is a little plainer in comparison to others (especially the one in the avatar above me) but I caught the little guy sleeping on top of the heater yesterday facing his reflection. I think my Betta is a little narcissistic, but it was a great time to take a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still no name for this guy yet!
> .
> .
> .


Wow that is a very beautiful boy you have there.

As for name suggestions i would name him Yuthakon. Its Thai and means Strong Warrior.

It is also pronounced (you-th-ah-kohn).

Or if you dont like that one think about the name Susuk. Its also Thai and means Defender. 

It's pronounced (Soo-suhk).

Those are really nice names and would fit such a hardy looking betta like yours!


----------



## boro

Thanks guys! I really like the name Yuthakon, but I'm horrible with long names so I'll probably call him Kon for short and remember what it stands for. 
.
.
.


----------



## demonr6

Very handsome fish!


----------



## PeggyJ

Cassandra, I love the avatar pic!


----------



## bettalover2033

boro said:


> Thanks guys! I really like the name Yuthakon, but I'm horrible with long names so I'll probably call him Kon for short and remember what it stands for.
> .
> .
> .


Im sure you'll do fine with the names and he looks amazing.


----------



## PeggyJ

He is beautiful.......not plain at all.


----------



## britnyjackson

He is stunning! I love the platinum with red!


----------



## britnyjackson

more pics...


----------



## luvem

Beautiful bettas, Britny. What kind are they? I love all the plants you have...are they real or artificial. Nice set-up!


----------



## bettalover2033

@britnyjackson: That boy is so pretty i cant get enough of him And the cambodian girl is also beautiful! You really know how to pick them.


----------



## britnyjackson

Awwww thanks!!! I love my babies!


----------



## bettalover2033

your welcome


----------



## Cassandra90

Thank you peggyJ


----------



## cjayBetta

CoCo's new Rock's/Cave!










He's in the livingroom for now so that I can keep an eye on him but he will soon move down with the turtles again  He isn't very happy atm, this is right after the water change lol


----------



## cjayBetta

Update: CoCo LOVES his new decorations.. Swimming all over the place  So happy! Opening up all his fins and smiling at us


----------



## bettalover2033

*Looks nice but thats kind of small. i think you should get at least a two gallon tank for Coco.*


----------



## cesitlie95

That's a cute decoration! Tinsel has a shark on his..


----------



## cjayBetta

bettalover2033 said:


> *Looks nice but thats kind of small. i think you should get at least a two gallon tank for Coco.*



As I have said a few times before, it is a 2g tank (I measured) Also it is only a temp tank until we have to buy a new one for the turtles. All Ill have to do is buy a cover for it and them Im going to divide it in 2 and get another betta. Its like a 30g tank so they with each have 15g to themselves. I just didn't want to go out and buy him a 3-4g just to move him in a few months.


----------



## bettalover2033

Okay just looking out for everyone and their bettas. Good luck with the guy.


----------



## cjayBetta

Thanks, I am enjoying it.


----------



## cjayBetta

Finally was able to figure out the setting to take close ups of CoCo... Here they are. After i took these i decided the outside of his bowl was dirty so i cleaned it lol  There is a smug on it that looks like a spot on him but it isnt actually there


----------



## bettalover2033

I love his royal blue color! Its very pure! What happen to his tail?


----------



## cjayBetta

He bit it. It was worse before... its healing up nicely.


----------



## bettalover2033

*Well yea it looks like its healing good. What do you use to speed up the healing process?*


----------



## cjayBetta

ASalt


----------



## bettalover2033

*Oh okay me too. Just getting other ideas from people so i could use other methods.*


----------



## cjayBetta

Question: Is it normal for CoCo to Freak out when I come in the room and swim around like a nut.


----------



## bettalover2033

*Yes it is completely normal, Did you recently ass something new to the tank or is he a new betta?

Is probably just because you startle him when you go into the room.

But its fine he'll get used to it.*


----------



## cjayBetta

Have had him for a week and a half and added something new like 4 days ago. The rocks and the Squid cave.


----------



## bettalover2033

Yea he will get have to get used to everything a little better and eventually he will.


----------



## Aluyasha

cjayBetta said:


> Question: Is it normal for CoCo to Freak out when I come in the room and swim around like a nut.


 Well what do you mean by 'freak out'? If he seems fearful then he is just still getting used to you. To help my Bettas get used to me faster, everytime I walk past I bend down and just look in their tank for like 30 seconds. After a few days of that they were ok.
If he seems exicted then well, he is! Bettas can grow very attached to their owners and can be very happy to see you. Or he wants food.


----------



## cjayBetta

He doesnt swim away... he swims to me... it almost looks like hes trying to swim into my arms or something.


----------



## bettalover2033

Oh okay then he is just very excited to see you and wants you around a lot.


----------



## Aluyasha

Abacus likes to be near me so much (and I, him) that I put his tank next to my chair in the living room. So we are always next to eachother.


----------



## cjayBetta

It's funny... I decided to make an experament and see if he would do the same for my husband... he swam up looked and swam back to where he was. So its just for me and my daughter aswell.


----------



## cjayBetta

I love keeping betta fish  My husband is even allowing me to get another! Trust me... this is a big step. He hates pet fish


----------



## Aluyasha

cjayBetta said:


> I love keeping betta fish  My husband is even allowing me to get another! Trust me... this is a big step. He hates pet fish


 My husband does not like fish much either. But I still manged to get 8 of them!


----------



## bettalover2033

*lol well its a very fun hobby!*


----------



## cjayBetta

agreed!  He also see's how much fun I am having with it and its much cheaper then his hobby... Guns... I JUST bought him a 200$ vintage handgun so he can buy me a 6$ fish lol


----------



## bettalover2033

Well thats an agreement lol.


----------



## cjayBetta

Lol yep


----------



## chelsmarie23

cjayBetta said:


> Finally was able to figure out the setting to take close ups of CoCo... Here they are. After i took these i decided the outside of his bowl was dirty so i cleaned it lol  There is a smug on it that looks like a spot on him but it isnt actually there


 cjay, where did you get your squidcave? i love it!


----------



## cjayBetta

heh thx.. Got it at walmart  4$


----------



## chelsmarie23

I have a house like Squidward's on Spongebob, but my little man won't use it. I thought he would love a little hidey hole, but he doesn't know it's there I think.


----------



## drg889

chelsmarie23 said:


> I have a house like Squidward's on Spongebob, but my little man won't use it. I thought he would love a little hidey hole, but he doesn't know it's there I think.


It took my betta almost a week to actually go inside the spongebob pineapple i got him. now he just swims in and out every once in a while but still sleeps in his plants


----------



## cjayBetta

Yea it took CoCo a few days to start going in his Squid cave as well.


----------



## chelsmarie23

drg889 said:


> It took my betta almost a week to actually go inside the spongebob pineapple i got him. now he just swims in and out every once in a while but still sleeps in his plants


Aw! That is so cute!! Ignacio swam into his house very briefly yesterday. When I started talking to him though he came out and I haven't seen him in it again. I spoil him... I'm just trying to find a more accessable cave for him to get in so he KNOWS it's his hiding place.


----------



## tanker

chelsmarie23 said:


> I haven't seen him in it again.


You might not see him in there because he likes to come out to "say hello" when you are there. He might use it when he's alone?


----------



## chelsmarie23

I got home an hour ago and when I checked on Ignacio, he was in his Squidward house! Finally! I was so happy.


----------



## Aluyasha

Just got my 9th Betta today, Meet Darcia (he has very bad fin rot):


----------



## arielleh18

*Does anyone know what kind of color this would be considered?*

I've had this betta fish (van Gough) for a few months now, and i wasn't sure what his color would be classified as. He has a blue head, and red and white on his fins, and somewhat of a butterfly pattern but not quite. Thanks!!


----------



## bettalover2033

@arielleh18: he is beautiful! i love his butterfly color!


----------



## anglnarnld

Not sure what exact color he is but I think he is a marble if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## bettalover2033

Yupp he is a marble butterfly


----------



## arielleh18

thanks guys! I'm glad I know. He is somewhat bloated so I'm a little worried about him


----------



## PeggyJ

*got to show off my fry*

I just have to show off some of my fry - born 12-23-10


----------



## bettalover2033

Aww i love fry pictures! they are so pretty!

If you want to see some other cute fry pictures then go to Bettabreeding and go to the threat thats titled: New Spawn Pictures!

actually here is the link: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=572929#post572929


----------



## Sweeda88

arielleh18 said:


> thanks guys! I'm glad I know. He is somewhat bloated so I'm a little worried about him


Awww, he's not THAT bloated. Just fast him for 2 days. It should take care of the problem. =)


----------



## britnyjackson

Yay fry pics!! Their beautiful!!


----------



## weluvbettas




----------



## bettalover2033

@weluvbettas:Wow that is a very astounding betta you have there! I love blue dragons!


----------



## cesitlie95

Pretty!


----------



## cjayBetta

Here is Chewie <3 Check the thread (My 2nd betta, chewie) to see Why he is name this. Hes also my first Rescue!


----------



## bettalover2033

@cjbetta: i dont even have to see the thread to understand why he is named chewie. How have his fins been looking now?


----------



## cjayBetta

bettalover2033 said:


> @cjbetta: i dont even have to see the thread to understand why he is named chewie. How have his fins been looking now?


Just got him today


----------



## bettalover2033

Oh ,
so thats how his fins looked when you got him?

Is he a rescue?


----------



## cjayBetta

bettalover2033 said:


> Oh ,
> so thats how his fins looked when you got him?
> 
> Is he a rescue?


 Chewie. The reason I named him this is because I found him at a ma and pap pet shop ran out of someones garage and he was kept in a tank with like 10000 guppies and a LOBSTER... This Lobster chewed the hell out of his poor little fins. He is a Crown Tail if you can't tell.. His fins are in rough shape... I rescued him


----------



## bettalover2033

Aww poor guy! Im so sorry! Hey and just a little note lobsters are saltwater fish, what you were seeing were crayfish, because they look like tiny lobsters. He looks like a Doubletail CT.


----------



## cjayBetta

Your right it was a crayfish... Little buggers. Once his fins grow in we will really be able to see what he is. I will post another pic in a week to show progress.


----------



## PeggyJ

Poor thing... It is unbelievable how little people know about fish and keep them for pets............


----------



## britnyjackson

My new boy HALO!!


----------



## britnyjackson

What do you think he is? Is he a HM?? Or a delta??


----------



## Aluyasha

Well if he is a delta, then he is a super delta. But I am not sure.


----------



## Adika

*It is Delta.. Not enough 180 degree tail..*


----------



## anglnarnld

He is a beauty!! )


----------



## SmokeNLark

I'm in a pic posting mood. Plus I never put my pics on this thread. I love looking at the gorgeous fish in here, so here are my current and deceased bettas.









New HM from AB. No name yet.









Buster. He's a marble and keeps changing colors.









Skye









Chronos, before he got sick









Neptune, before he bit his tail off.









Jazz. He's got more red on his fins now.









Hancock, RIP









Element, RIP (don't worry, he didn't live in the half gallon bowl.)









Unnamed, RIP









Cirrus, RIP









Hermes, RIP









Rex, RIP


----------



## ChicagoPete

Awww all thos lil pouty faces. ^.^


----------



## bettalover2033

brtnyJackson: he is a Halfmoon.

I love white dragons


----------



## PeggyJ

very pretty fish...


----------



## chelsmarie23

Ignacioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Opiomorphus

*My New Betta, Cetus*

Thanks to all the wonderful advice on this forum, and a random urge to have a pet, I picked up a 2.5 gallon Aqueon Mini Bow last week and set it up with live plants, filtration, and a heater. I like to be responsible in whatever I do, so I did tons of research and prepared accordingly. I then proceeded to spend an entire week cruising pet stores to try and find the perfect Betta to put in my new tank after I cycled it in. I eventually settled on this little wonder, and he's a really cool and fun little fish. First betta ever! Going to keep on top of these forums to keep him in tip-top shape, hopefully! Here are some images, the first is him in his cup at Petco, the second is him being mad at my camera (it has a reflective bit, I think he's seeing himself in it), and the third is the only really good shot I got of him. He likes to move around a lot, so it's hard to get a good pic.


----------



## coolcucumber

-stares at chronos-

I have that exact same fish, but with some dark blue marbling on his body 0-0


----------



## tanker

Welcome to the forum! Cetus is beautiful.


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow Cetus' color is so beautiful! Blue Dragons Are Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Sweeda88

Cetus is GAWGEOUS! *steals*


----------



## Aluyasha

Beautiful fish!


----------



## SmokeNLark

coolcucumber said:


> -stares at chronos-
> 
> I have that exact same fish, but with some dark blue marbling on his body 0-0


That's awesome! Chronos was an impulse buy in the summer cause he was the most purple betta I've ever seen. I had to have him. Unfortunately, he's got popeye


----------



## 619Ray

He was supposed to be my last Betta.... I ended up buying another Betta today. I'll get pics soon. 


----------



## Aluyasha

I love how dark he is. And your tank looks great too!


----------



## Opiomorphus

*Thanks!*

Thanks! I didn't think the little guy would be so popular. The coloration, as you can see, wasn't as striking in the store, but it seemed to get a lot brighter after he settled into the tank. There are so many nice looking bettas in this thread, it's definitely an encouragement to get into the hobby.


----------



## Aluyasha

Opiomorphus said:


> Thanks! I didn't think the little guy would be so popular. The coloration, as you can see, wasn't as striking in the store, but it seemed to get a lot brighter after he settled into the tank. There are so many nice looking bettas in this thread, it's definitely an encouragement to get into the hobby.


 That is one of the many bonuses to the Betta keeping hobby. You can get pretty much any colour or pattern you want. And no two are the same.


----------



## photochick09

the late lord canti(named after the robot)









the late beast(named after the x-men)









tangerine <3


----------



## chelsmarie23

tangerine is beautiful!!


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow they are all very beautiful! I have to say that canti isnt very healthy, he is bloated badly.


----------



## photochick09

thanks! sadly tangerine is the only on i have left. and canti was indeed bloated but that was the first day i had him and he was over fed but he lived almost a year and survived 2 moves and was very healthy afterwords


----------



## cjayBetta

photochick09 said:


> the late lord canti(named after the robot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the late beast(named after the x-men)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tangerine <3


Beast and Canti look exactly like my two betta's CoCo and Chewie!


----------



## bettafreak33

here is oreo


----------



## bettafreak33




----------



## Aluyasha

...There is no picture.


----------



## bettafreak33

ugh:redmad: it wont post!!


----------



## bettafreak33

Oh well, the pictures are in my album


----------



## Elena

Very beautiful fish everyone!
Here are some of mine. The others were camera shy...


----------



## britnyjackson

Beautiful fish elena! I used to have a ct just like our red and black one but he passed away. : (
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PeggyJ

couldnt see anything


----------



## ChicagoPete

What Beautys!!


----------



## PeggyJ

pretty fish elena!


----------



## tanker

More beautiful fish.


----------



## Aluyasha

All your fish are indeed beautiful!


----------



## bettalover2033

photochick09 said:


> thanks! sadly tangerine is the only on i have left. and canti was indeed bloated but that was the first day i had him and he was over fed but he lived almost a year and survived 2 moves and was very healthy afterwords


Well at least the CT lived a very happy life!


----------



## bettafreak33

Ok so im gonna try to post pictures of my bettas. if they are not there you can see them in my album.


----------



## bettafreak33




----------



## Aluyasha

@Bettafreak33: I wonder why your pictures never seem to show.


----------



## iDed

my betta Oscar and ghost shrimp Toby!


----------



## luvem

Great picture! How did you get it without the flash showing?


----------



## cjayBetta

Updated pictures of CoCo and Chewie! Also picture of my thermometer, this is a good temp for my betta's right? 

CoCo's First Camera Flare lol:










CoCo Againhis tummy is a little big cuz Both my husband and i fed him this morning thinking the other hadn't)










Chewie: (5 days home)










and here is my Thermometer: Good temp?


----------



## iDed

luvem said:


> Great picture! How did you get it without the flash showing?


Thanks! 
And there's no flash showing because I didn't use it haha


----------



## bahamut285

cjayBetta said:


> It's funny... I decided to make an experament and see if he would do the same for my husband... he swam up looked and swam back to where he was. So its just for me and my daughter aswell.


I just imagined this picture of somebody shoving their husband awkwardly into a room with a betta tank XD Hahaha

I'm glad your husband lets you get more fish though! How caring and understanding of him


----------



## cjayBetta

bahamut285 said:


> I just imagined this picture of somebody shoving their husband awkwardly into a room with a betta tank XD Hahaha
> 
> I'm glad your husband lets you get more fish though! How caring and understanding of him


At first he wasnt super cool with it but then we got him 3 apple snails and he started liking the whole aquarium thing. We now have 2 Turtles (got them 1yr ago) 2 Betta's and 3 Apples snails  He got bit by the aquatic animal keeping bug  Now he wants A 3rd Betta... A halfmoon


----------



## bettalover2033

wow chewie is doing great! His fins have healed just beautifully!


----------



## cjayBetta

bettalover2033 said:


> wow chewie is doing great! His fins have healed just beautifully!


His fins are starting to grow back nicely.. I am, although, slightly worried about him. There are maybe 12-14 scales on his body that are raised just a little and you can only see in the light. I noticed it last night. He is acting normal and eating so Im not sure how to Diagnose. I made a thread in the emergency section but the only one that replied said I needed a heater and asked how I knew my water was 77 all the time. (Posted a picture of my thermometer on the thread.)


----------



## cesitlie95

Here's Tinsel :-D

View attachment 23279


View attachment 23280


View attachment 23282


----------



## Aluyasha

I really like that middle picture of Tinsel. He looks soo majestic!


----------



## Aluyasha

Here is my new female, Beau:


----------



## cjayBetta

My new Boy Master Windu!


----------



## bettalover2033

Aluyasha said:


> Here is my new female, Beau:


So how do you pronounce that?


----------



## Aluyasha

Beau like beau-tiful.


----------



## bettalover2033

oh okay i thought so, i have trouble with pronouncing names because some people spell and pronounce things different. lol


----------



## Aluyasha

Yeah, most people pronounce Beau like 'Bow' (for bow and arrow).


----------



## bettalover2033

lol if you say it really fast it sounds like your saying Pew lol


----------



## anglnarnld

Heres a video of my new Rescue... Needs a name!!! )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vW396okDcAo

(Please read description!*)


----------



## Sriram0111




----------



## BettasForever

Here's my little Comet and he is NOT bloated, that is his clear fin making his stomach look pale and big


----------



## Aluyasha

Comet is becoming more and more beautiful everday!
Say, is he slowly changing colours?


----------



## Aluyasha

Sriram0111 said:


>


Simply stunning fish!
What is his name?


----------



## Sriram0111

He doesn't have name. Why can't you suggest one?


----------



## Aluyasha

Well, depends on your likes.
I like people names for Bettas. He looks like he would have a polite yet masculine name. Like James or Charles.


----------



## Sriram0111

Thanks for your sugession


----------



## Sriram0111

Any for the rest Combatants?


----------



## Sriram0111




----------



## ChicagoPete

Poe ^.^


----------



## Sriram0111

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=1708&pictureid=11443


----------



## Sriram0111

Thanks pete, But Poe for whom?


----------



## Sriram0111




----------



## Sriram0111

And







the little one


----------



## Sriram0111

I'm sorry, I had a heavy lunch


----------



## Aluyasha

Gorgeous Bettas!
I see you have DTs, those are my favorite.


----------



## ChicagoPete

Erm.. haha The first one should be Poe I can't seem to think of a name for the others. There Such Beautys!!!


----------



## Sriram0111

I have one more DT 
But he is not giving any postures


----------



## Sriram0111

Thanks for your comment Pete. I'm very bad in selecting names.
Hope you guys will be best in that


----------



## Aluyasha

Sriram0111 said:


> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the little one


Is this one a male? How about Hanuman because he is small and all white.


----------



## Sriram0111

Its a male and thanks a ton for the name. Hanuman is really nice.
I shall keep the same.


----------



## Aluyasha

Well I am glad you like my suggestion.


----------



## bettalover2033

anglnarnld said:


> Heres a video of my new Rescue... Needs a name!!! )
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vW396okDcAo
> 
> (Please read description!*)


hes a PLAKAT RIGHT?


----------



## bettalover2033

sriram0111 said:


>


wow talk about beautiful!!


----------



## tanker

Aluyasha said:


> Well I am glad you like my suggestion.


I think you've got a real "way" with picking names. I think all of your fish have really good and interesting names. What was that one you called something funny when you first got it? It made me laugh.


----------



## Aluyasha

tanker said:


> I think you've got a real "way" with picking names. I think all of your fish have really good and interesting names. What was that one you called something funny when you first got it? It made me laugh.


 Thank you. 
I think you might be talking about my rescue Betta, Teeden, formally known as Little Ugly. 
I adopted him out to a friend once he recovered from the ammonia poisoning he got at Walmart.


----------



## fleetfish

This is Mars! He always poses for the camera. 









And my champ Dixie, who is now Valiant.









As you can see, he's turning out to be one whole inch of pure fury ^__^


----------



## bloo97

Wow! Really pretty fish. :nicefish:


----------



## bloo97

Sriram0111 said:


>


Is that a DBCT?


----------



## bettalover2033

fleetfish said:


> This is Mars! He always poses for the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my champ Dixie, who is now Valiant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, he's turning out to be one whole inch of pure fury ^__^


Yes very pretty fish! What happened to Valiant's fins?


----------



## bettalover2033

bloo97 said:


> Is that a DBCT?


Actually thats not a DTCT. That is called a Double tail Halfsun.

Like this one:


----------



## fleetfish

bettalover2033 said:


> Yes very pretty fish! What happened to Valiant's fins?


Most likely finrot from the horrid condition I found him in at the LFS ... He still needs a lot of TLC; it's only been a few days since he came home. I *think* he's a crownie, time will tell!

ooooh I want a doubletail halfsun ... pretty pretty pretty <3


----------



## bettalover2033

fleetfish said:


> Most likely finrot from the horrid condition I found him in at the LFS ... He still needs a lot of TLC; it's only been a few days since he came home. I *think* he's a crownie, time will tell!
> 
> ooooh I want a doubletail halfsun ... pretty pretty pretty <3


Well he looks better and like he is getting over the Fin rot as well.

I know they are beautiful they are like the little fishy version of a porcupine like Regular CT's


----------



## Sriram0111

bloo97 said:


> Is that a DBCT?


 Its a DT and that is what i knew


----------



## Sriram0111




----------



## Sriram0111

People always saves the best for last.
Here you go.
Introducing the white DT beauty
"Venus"







http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=1708&pictureid=11496


----------



## cjayBetta

sriram0111 said:


> people always saves the best for last.
> Here you go.
> Introducing the white dt beauty
> "venus"


omg beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sriram0111

cjayBetta said:


> omg beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


 Thanks lol :-D


----------



## Aluyasha

That is the whitest Betta I have ever seen, Sriram0111. Stunning fish!


----------



## Sriram0111

Aluyasha said:


> That is the whitest Betta I have ever seen, Sriram0111. Stunning fish!


 Thanks lol :-D


----------



## PeggyJ

That fish is absolutely gorgeous! Seems like he should have an angelic name.. like Gabriel... or something wintery... Snowflake...


----------



## bettalover2033

Snowflake is nice


----------



## bettalover2033

But that camera doesnt really do him justice with his real colors.


----------



## cjayBetta

Someone should breed him and make a whole bunch of little white betta's so I can buy one lol!


----------



## bettalover2033

What camera do you use?


----------



## Sriram0111

Here are the answers for you lols
The name Venus is bcoz it the Hottest plannet and the Roman goddess of love and beauty. I hope it matches him.
The photos were taken from my mobile (Blackberry Pearl 9100).
Breeding is not a problem an i'm happy give you the little ones if breeded, but i believe you guys are too far away from me


----------



## cjayBetta

Well.. You could ship one to me


----------



## Sriram0111

ha ha. yeah sure. will do


----------



## JaspersANGEL

Here's my two new boy's, Steel and Bypass.

My fav. between the two!
Bypass!

View attachment 23415


And Steel is a bit hard to photograph, but I really love this shot!

View attachment 23416


----------



## cjayBetta

*They are Both so pretty!*


----------



## Sriram0111

Yeah, they are cute. Try some snaps when they Glare


----------



## JaspersANGEL

Thankx! 
Steel has this mask thing on his face, that's what I'm trying to capture. 

Pet'sMart had a bad selection last night, I spent a few minute's infront of the Betta's (people maybe thought I was crazy) *lol* But I think I found the best two.


----------



## bettalover2033

Blue VT's are beautiful!


----------



## PeggyJ

cool names


----------



## Alex09

Mogget's been doing great. Well, except for this morning and yesterday; its been getting cold and his water dropped down to 60F! He was very lethargic this morning. I did rush today buy a heater today though so no worries.


----------



## JaspersANGEL

Aww cute lil' guy!!
And thankx Peggy!


----------



## bettalover2033

Aww poor guy! How many gallons is he in?


----------



## Alex09

It's 1.5 gallons I believe. he gets 100% WC's on Tuesdays and Fridays. I know it is common belief to wash small tanks every day/ every other day, but this is a hassle and too stressful for Mogget. He easily gets freaked out and then will have stress stripes and be skittish for hours... So I believe such a rigid cleaning schedule may do more harm than good. I also have live plants so that should help keep water quality.


----------



## cjayBetta

I Want this Betta!


----------



## Sriram0111

Wow thats too cute


----------



## PeggyJ

cant see it


----------



## Aluyasha

That one yellowish Betta in the background looks like a moth.


----------



## cjayBetta

And its really fat lol


----------



## Chard56

I hope to get some like that from one of my spawns. The grandfather was Black Orchid and I'm supposed to get that color back in an F2 spawning.


----------



## ChicagoPete

Sweet!


----------



## demonr6

Mine is camera shy today.. or mad at me because I would not continue feeding him.









By demonr6 at 2011-02-09


----------



## Aluyasha

Beautiful Betta, Demonr6! I love the marble ones.


----------



## BettasForever

Aluyasha said:


> Comet is becoming more and more beautiful everday!
> Say, is he slowly changing colours?


In fact, yes. He is becoming very blue/purple. He's doing great, too.


----------



## fleetfish

Valiant update!

This is from today; it's been exactly a week from when he came home and he's improved 1000%


----------



## Aluyasha

Wow, he is soo gorgeous! 
Cannot wait to see what he looks like when all his fins grow out.


----------



## Sriram0111




----------



## Sriram0111

Apoligies for the dust outside the tank


----------



## Sriram0111




----------



## Sriram0111

Again Apologies for the dust outside the tank


----------



## Sriram0111

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=1708&pictureid=11633


----------



## Aluyasha

As always, Beautiful Bettas!


----------



## cjayBetta

*Here are my 3 boys.




























Can't help taking pictures of them! 
*


----------



## Alex09

My female in the 10 gallon community. I dont think she will grow any bigger. She's Tiny! only like 1.25 inches. I have had her for months and she hasnt grown much. Maybe she's a runt?  oh well, she's cute and very lovable. Her pectorals are big! Reminds me of those dumbo bettas lol.


----------



## Aluyasha

That is one small Betta!


----------



## bettafreak33

Opiomorphus said:


> Thanks to all the wonderful advice on this forum, and a random urge to have a pet, I picked up a 2.5 gallon Aqueon Mini Bow last week and set it up with live plants, filtration, and a heater. I like to be responsible in whatever I do, so I did tons of research and prepared accordingly. I then proceeded to spend an entire week cruising pet stores to try and find the perfect Betta to put in my new tank after I cycled it in. I eventually settled on this little wonder, and he's a really cool and fun little fish. First betta ever! Going to keep on top of these forums to keep him in tip-top shape, hopefully! Here are some images, the first is him in his cup at Petco, the second is him being mad at my camera (it has a reflective bit, I think he's seeing himself in it), and the third is the only really good shot I got of him. He likes to move around a lot, so it's hard to get a good pic.


 WOW!He looks almost EXACTLY like my new betta........That I got from petco..Creepy.:shock:


----------



## dragonfair

Aww.... so cute & tiny!


----------



## Opiomorphus

*If it helps...*



bettafreak33 said:


> WOW!He looks almost EXACTLY like my new betta........That I got from petco..Creepy.:shock:


If it helps, I live in the San Antonio area, so I suspect that Petco uses the same breeder and ships throughout Texas. I've seen enough of Cetus' relatives on store shelves to figure that's the case. ^^


----------



## Betta Slave

I've already made a thread, but how can you resist showing your bettas off? :wink: 

Amaryllis. From pale yellow to this in roughly ten minutes.


----------



## Aluyasha

DTs are so cute.


----------



## bettalover2033

i agree. i have wanted a DT for so long and just dont have enough for them sadly:/

P.S i havent been on here in a whiles so excuse me if im sort of late.


----------



## Chard56

Switching to DT's? Alrighty then! I just started jarring these guys 2 weeks ago.


----------



## bettalover2033

Chard56 said:


> Switching to DT's? Alrighty then! I just started jarring these guys 2 weeks ago.


Wow Chard you have so many of them! Do you breed them or buy them?


----------



## Aluyasha

Gorgeous fish! I want them.


----------



## bettafreak33

I want a double tail,but I told my parents I would stop at six bettas even though I have room for seven.


----------



## Chard56

Bettalover2033, I have been breeding them off and on for over 40 years. I got back into really heavy a little over three years ago. I have 7 to 8 hundred adult and sub adults right now and another 7 or 8 hundred 2 week to 2 month olds growing out. There were 619 in that spawn at 2 weeks and are still in the 450 to 500 range just for that one spawn.


----------



## bettalover2033

Chard56 said:


> Bettalover2033, I have been breeding them off and on for over 40 years. I got back into really heavy a little over three years ago. I have 7 to 8 hundred adult and sub adults right now and another 7 or 8 hundred 2 week to 2 month olds growing out. There were 619 in that spawn at 2 weeks and are still in the 450 to 500 range just for that one spawn.


Oh my goodness! i Would love your one or two of your Dt's! man your bettas are beautiful!


----------



## Aluyasha

Some new pictures of Caligula and Abacus.
Caligula:
















Abacus:


----------



## LolaQuigs

Chard56 said:


> Bettalover2033, I have been breeding them off and on for over 40 years. I got back into really heavy a little over three years ago. I have 7 to 8 hundred adult and sub adults right now and another 7 or 8 hundred 2 week to 2 month olds growing out. There were 619 in that spawn at 2 weeks and are still in the 450 to 500 range just for that one spawn.


I might consider buying a fish from you in the future! DBTs are my favorite! And shipping probably won't be too bad since I live in St. Louis.


----------



## Chard56

LolaQuigs said:


> I might consider buying a fish from you in the future! DBTs are my favorite! And shipping probably won't be too bad since I live in St. Louis.


That's a beautiful Green Marble DT you have for your avatar picture. I have those in Singletail Halfmoon. I just love watching them go through their color changes. Anyone is welcome to check out my Bettas on Aquabid. Look for auctions under my user name Chard56. Click on that name instead of the item for sale and that will take you to just my auctions. If there's anything on there that interests you just drop me a PM.


----------



## LolaQuigs

Chard56 said:


> That's a beautiful Green Marble DT you have for your avatar picture. I have those in Singletail Halfmoon. I just love watching them go through their color changes. Anyone is welcome to check out my Bettas on Aquabid. Look for auctions under my user name Chard56. Click on that name instead of the item for sale and that will take you to just my auctions. If there's anything on there that interests you just drop me a PM.


Thank you. Yes he changed quite a bit...ended up piebald with a dark blue body and dark blue fins streaked with green; marbles are definitely interesting!

I don't want to start looking until my 10 gallon is cycled (haven't even started yet, still need to get to the lfs to buy cory-friendly substrate) but I will take a look at what you have on aquabid when the time comes!


----------



## bettalover2033

i love the pictures of abacus i think i said before though.


----------



## Aluyasha

Thank you!


----------



## BettasAreBomb

Heres my first and only right now. i want more but idk wut my mom and dad will think


----------



## Aluyasha

@BettasAreBomb: What unique colouring! I love CT. 
What is his name?


----------



## Chard56

That is a very handsome CT Betta. I feel for you for having to ask the parental figures to get another fish. I snuck a little 5 gallon in the house to put on the bottom shelf of my ten gallon stand in junior high and thought my stepdad was going to take my head off. I don't know what stopped him but I didn't push it too much after that. Now I'm 54 years old and have over a thousand Betta's. Just be careful, you too could become addicted to Betta's. Mwaaaahahaha!!


----------



## bettalover2033

BettasAreBomb said:


> Heres my first and only right now. i want more but idk wut my mom and dad will think


hes very pretty! Do you honestly think your parents will have a problem with you getting new bettas?

I originally wanted to get hamsters but my mom doesnt like rodents so she told me i could have as many bettas(fish) i want


----------



## BettasAreBomb

Ya my parents would care and + i don't know where i would put it

Thax for the coments all


----------



## tanker

I'd be thrilled if I had kids and they were interested in bettas or other pets. When you think of all of the upsetting things that kids could get involved in, I'd be as happy as a clam and I'd let them have as many as they wanted. :lol:


----------



## BettasAreBomb

well its mostly where i would put it


----------



## LolaQuigs

BettasAreBomb, he's beautiful!


----------



## bettalover2033

BettasAreBomb said:


> Ya my parents would care and + i don't know where i would put it
> 
> Thax for the coments all


Well of course you would have to have all the needs for them too.

Well your crown tail betta is really pretty, are Ct's your favorite?


----------



## BettasAreBomb

no hes was just really pretty i like double tail and moon tail best! thanks for all the good comments everyone :-D


----------



## mynameiskcdc

*My boys Philson and Leopold*

This is my first boy, Phil the CT. He's still recovering from a bit of fin rot but is really doing well otherwise : ) I've had him a month.










This is my new boy, Leopold the VT. Technically he is my roommate's fish, but I suspect I will be the one actually changing his water ;-) We've had him for two days. He's really adjusting fabulously.


----------



## mynameiskcdc

P.S. You all have gorgeous fish!


----------



## Aluyasha

So much variety! Before finding this forum, it was hard to believe such beautiful Bettas existed.


----------



## Chard56

*More piccies! Please.*

I like to do pictures in various stages of development but I also like to do father/son or grandfather/grandson pictures. Here's an example: Father







Son







Daughter


----------



## anglnarnld

In the last pic the delta in the back... Could you send some pics of him to me, Im very interested in him...


----------



## Aluyasha

Me too.


----------



## LolaQuigs

Those CTs are so striking and beautiful! I think it's cool to see the parents of fish.


----------



## Cassandra90

Here is a photo of my divider tank that I just divided today. It was only Aka my red vt, but now I have my new boy whom needs a name, and ideas? 



















The tank is cloudy due to me rearranging everything.


----------



## PeggyJ

Your tank looks great... I am in the midst of dividing mine too.


----------



## Cassandra90

Yeah I did a little ops. I didnt measure the divider first, was a bit to big and it didnt go in straight so the little new guy squeezed over to AKa's said. But it is all fixed and they didnt even see each other luckily.


----------



## youlovegnats

Here are some of my bettas  

King (Male red spade veil-tail)
Prince (Male light blue double-tail)
Queeny (Female blue/red veil-tail)


----------



## bettalover2033

Your female looks very pretty! I like the colors on her.


----------



## youlovegnats

thanks!!!:-D:-D:-D


----------



## hodgepodgen

Hi, I've been looking through this forum and finally decided to make an account. Here's a few of my bettas. :3


----------



## bettalover2033

Welcome to the forum!!
Wow that Orchid male CT is so mouth dropping!


----------



## PeggyJ

nice!


----------



## youlovegnats

Beautiful!!!


----------



## britnyjackson

Drool! Wow stunning! The second one is my fave! Where did u get him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aluyasha

I love the last picture where he has a pellet in his mouth. Adorable.


----------



## hodgepodgen

Thanks ^^

I got him at Pet Supplies Plus... a surprising find. lol



britnyjackson said:


> Drool! Wow stunning! The second one is my fave! Where did u get him?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PeggyJ

Who is Ashley Randall? Those are some nice photos


----------



## lilchiwolf

hodgepodgen said:


> thanks ^^
> 
> i got him at pet supplies plus... A surprising find. Lol


you got that black ct from pet supplies plus!!??


----------



## Aluyasha

Here is some pictures of my mom's Betta, Pinkerton, a orange dalmation VT. And my sister's Betta (I am holding on to him for now), Monster, a blue with red DT. 
Pinkerton:
























Monster:


----------



## demonr6

Two of my three boys were purchased from Chard56. Max which is probably one of the sweetest fish you could ever meet and Dante which is still sneaking around his new tank getting used to things. We caught him this morning in a duel with one of the larger ghost shrimp in his tank.. Dante would jive and shrimpy would come at him with his pincers charging. Quite funny we thought. Everyone was still alive when we got home so I guess it was a sparring match. Regardless, great bettas from Chard56. Once I get my next tank mapped out I will be paying another visit.


----------



## hodgepodgen

PeggyJ said:


> Who is Ashley Randall? Those are some nice photos


That's me. XD

And yes Pet Supplies Plus. I got the white CT there too.


----------



## lilchiwolf

hodgepodgen said:


> That's me. XD
> 
> And yes Pet Supplies Plus. I got the white CT there too.


your so lucky! Its super rare to have finds like that at that chain store. Mine just carries VTs :/


----------



## hodgepodgen

Here's a few more


----------



## Betta Slave

Is that second boy a giant PK? He's gorgeous! They all are, but I have a soft spot for PKs :3


----------



## hodgepodgen

Betta Slave said:


> Is that second boy a giant PK? He's gorgeous! They all are, but I have a soft spot for PKs :3


Yep he is. Called him a king betta at Petco.


----------



## cjayBetta

I love the red on that first one... WoW


----------



## bettalover2033

my favorite is the HMPK


----------



## cjayBetta

*New Pictures of Chewie! Plz Excuse the dust on the tank. lol






































*


----------



## bahamut285

@CJay: Chewie is so adorable! I really like the 2nd and 3rd picture 

Is this with or without flash?


----------



## cjayBetta

With... There is a setting on my camera, I think the outside/activity setting which make's me able to take pictures like that  Thanks I really like those ones too


----------



## Aluyasha

Chewie is looking better everyday!


----------



## cjayBetta

Thanks Aluyasha. Have had a few scares with him but I think I am out of the woods for now  all my little boys are happy and Healthy... Pics of Windu and CoCo tomorrow!


----------



## BettasAreBomb

Only had a betta for one week and i already have another! hahaha:-D


----------



## lilchiwolf

BettasAreBomb said:


> Only had a betta for one week and i already have another! hahaha:-D


cool pics! What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## BettasAreBomb

Its a canon idk wut kind but i was about 4 feet away


----------



## lilchiwolf

Two random photos I took today.

First one is on my HM PLKT

Second is of my delta tail female who was swimming in and outta her log she likes. The other females were resting their bellies after a full meal of bloodworms this late afternoon


----------



## BettasAreBomb

sorry if this is a stupid ? but wut is a HM mean?


----------



## lilchiwolf

BettasAreBomb said:


> sorry if this is a stupid ? but wut is a HM mean?


Half Moon:lol:


----------



## BettasAreBomb

o i thought that was HMT


----------



## Aluyasha

Some have 'T' at the end, but not all. Here is what I know:
DT (double tail) Though I do not know why it is not DBT and delta is DT...I think it makes more sense.
HM (half moon)
VT (veil tail)
CT (crown tail)
OHM (over half moon)
SD (super delta)
I know there are more, but that is the basic ones.

There is also ones for colouring, like:
MG (mustard gas)
BF (butterfly)
...I am drawing a total blank on the other ones.


----------



## lilchiwolf

what is a over half moon? Is there pictures of those?


----------



## Aluyasha

Well, a HM is a Betta with a 180 degree spread of his caudal fin. A OHM is one that has more than a 180 degree spread.


----------



## Alex09

Un-Named. I am currenly re-reading _Brave New World_ one of my favorite books of all time. I'm thinking of naming her Lenina after one of the characters. What do you think?


----------



## Sriram0111

Some pictures of Butterfly Betta


----------



## Sriram0111




----------



## Sriram0111

Staring at my finger


----------



## Sriram0111

Blue Lips


----------



## Chard56

HM stands for Halfmoon, their tails are the shape of a D with a 180 degree spread.. OHM is for Over Halfmoon which means the Caudal or tail fin speads further than a Halfmoon. It's not neccessary to put the T after HM.


----------



## Aluyasha

Here is my sister's new Betta, a DT named Monster. He is from Petco. He is at my house now, when she visits she will bring him home with her. He lives in a 5 gallon with a golden apple snail. 
































And here is his snail friend:


----------



## cjayBetta

*As Promised... here are CoCo and Windu! Windu is sooo photogenic... CoCo just flares at me and makes his "old man im tired" face lol Windu flared a little but caught him at the end of his Flare.










I love that picture! ^




























So here is CoCo... the cranky old man



















So hard to get good pics of him.
Anyways, here they are the new pictures of CoCo and Windu!

*


----------



## chelsmarie23

Lol at Windu! He does look like an old man, but it looks like he has personality!


----------



## Chard56

lilchiwolf said:


> what is a over half moon? Is there pictures of those?


 Your Halfmoon Charcoal has a caudal spread of 180 degrees. The shape of a Halfmoon's tail looks like a D. An Over Halfmoon is a tail that is more than 200 degrees like my Green Butterfly pictured here







You can see how the ends of the tail are pointing towards the head of the Betta instead of straight up and down.


----------



## cjayBetta

chelsmarie23 said:


> Lol at Windu! He does look like an old man, but it looks like he has personality!


Hehe windu is great. That close up of CoCo's face... yea I know right like an old man... and he acts like a cranky old man too. Does NOT like anything bigger then 2 gallons. When i had him in the 5g he eventually got so freaked out he began ramming into the apple snail that was in there with him... I had to scoop him out before anything happend. His little lips were discolored for a couple days. He will only flare when prompted aswell, where as Windu will flare at my finger... He reminds me of a dumb surfer dude... (partially because windu LOVES the camera)


----------



## lilchiwolf

Thanks for the info Chard56. Are OHM's hard to come by?


----------



## Chard56

*OHM's*



lilchiwolf said:


> Thanks for the info Chard56. Are OHM's hard to come by?


 I had only 4 out of 85 in that spawn that were OHM. I'm sure other breeders have a better percentage than that but this is only the second generation with this line of HM's. The father had massive fins but I didn't have a female with anything over a 4 ray caudal fin. Now that I have females with 8 or more caudal rays to breed with the male in the picture I may get a better percentage in the next generation. Here's a picture of the father:


----------



## PeggyJ

Papi (male DT multi), Vanilla (female VT Orange Dalmation), Strawberry (female red VT), Blueberry (Blue male VT), Violet (blue female VT).. her picture doesnt do her justice...


----------



## Aluyasha

Ooo, a female orange dalmation. You do not see very many dalmation females. She is gorgeous!


----------



## PeggyJ

Thanks.. I actually got her by accident.. well not really by accident.. I just didnt know what I was getting. She was all white with not very much color at all... I named her vanilla... but now I am thinking that is too docile for her.


----------



## LittleNibbles93

I actually got photos that bring out Cici's real color, and not that orange look! 

Second photo shows the burn looking marks on her top, and the thrid shows the shiny blue metallic scales that show when the light hits just right.


----------



## Aluyasha

She is gorgeous! I bet her and my Abacus would make pretty babies.


----------



## peachesxo

Brand new betta!! Still un-named.
Just one picture for now!


----------



## Aluyasha

And the number of Bettas slowly climbs, huh? lol
He is beautiful. Is he silver?


----------



## Chard56

I think he is a Gold CT. I have several dozen growing out right now and they have the same coloring. I've been drooling over Lichiwolf's Betta Charcoal since I first looked through this forum and when I went to Petco the other day I had to have this guy!! I've been wanting a Black Betta for a long time. They had a solid Black one and this guy. I don't want a melano so I got the other one.


----------



## Aluyasha

He is beautiful, Chard! Lucky find.


----------



## peachesxo

Aluyasha said:


> And the number of Bettas slowly climbs, huh? lol
> He is beautiful. Is he silver?


Thanks!
For the most part he is, but he looks alot more silver in that picture because i was using flash for that one..
Here are some others that show his colouring a bit better.
Can't wait to get a better camera though


----------



## Aluyasha

What a unique Betta!


----------



## peachesxo

yeah, he really is something special. i just got him on friday night and havent even named him yet but he has quite the personality and is adjusting really well. the first thing he did when i put him into his 10 gal was start eating the anubia roots and spitting them back out lol... until he figured out they weren't appetizing and food comes from mee. he will already follow my finger anywhere i put it in the tank and has taken a liking to rolling in the java ferns... lolol


----------



## bahamut285

@Alex09: Lenina is beautiful!! She has such a pretty face too 

@LittleNibbles 93: I love Cici and her tank, what tank is it? I love the colour scheme you have <33


----------



## Princebetta

Sonic



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Prince



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aluyasha

Are they brothers?


----------



## amberroonie

Milo Seki-Awa


----------



## amberroonie

*some better photos of Milo Seki-Awa with a more accurate color depiction. the last one i posted his spots look kind of red, but they're actually kind of a fuscia purple/pink color *


----------



## Aluyasha

He is beautiful! I love CTs, they are so unique.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Just got Uncle and มาลี yesterday (the 7th of March lol... since it's 1 am here. xP)

Uncle:

















And here's Mali (which is what that Thai typing was!):

















I wish I got better pictures of Mali, but all the guppies thought I was going to feed them, she wouldn't come to the front of the tank, and Leliia (my other female betta) wanted her picture taken! lol


----------



## bettalover2033

@amberroonie: Your Ct is so beautiful! it reminds me of Koi!


----------



## amberroonie

thank you


----------



## PeggyJ

Princebetta... I love the green and red... he's a Christmas betta.. lol


----------



## amberroonie

A good friend of mine just got a betta that is green on top and red on the bottom. I told her it looks like a watermelon, or a Christmas betta. Cute little Christmas bettas


----------



## hodgepodgen

That sounds interesting. You should snap a picture and post it~


amberroonie said:


> A good friend of mine just got a betta that is green on top and red on the bottom. I told her it looks like a watermelon, or a Christmas betta. Cute little Christmas bettas


----------



## amberroonie

my friend sent me this pic of her new betta. green on the body and top fin, red fins on the bottom and the tail. Christmas betta / watermelon betta. haha


----------



## carzz

Benny:








Lady: (married to benny):








Sykes:








Luna (married to sykes!):








LeRoy:








Cindy (married to leroy!):








Nick: 








Rose (married to nick!):


----------



## cjayBetta

@carzz I used to work at a place called sykes.


----------



## hodgepodgen

I like sykes and nick <3


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados

Luna is very pretty!
I like how you have them all married to each other. x)

Cindy and my Mali kind of look alike, huh? But Cindy looks like she has a bit of pink on her bottom fin... cute~


----------



## tokala

Siku and his treasures


----------



## denaliwind

*Tokala *that's such a gorgeous picture! I love his color with the black and white decor. It's a very calming picture.


----------



## PeggyJ

pretty dog denali


----------



## bettalover2033

@Tokala: Your HM is really pretty. His colors are very attractive!


----------



## denaliwind

PeggyJ said:


> pretty dog denali


Haha thanks!


----------



## Alex09

Not my fish; found it online. But Oh-em-gee, If i ever saw something like this I would have to snach it right up! this pic would also make a nice wallpaper


----------



## LucyLoofa

:O


<3 Mustard Gases!!!


----------



## Aluyasha

Beautiful! Kind of looks like Caligula, I mean, Brutus. lol


----------



## denaliwind

Oh wow Alex! He is gorgeous! That is a fantastic photograph.


----------



## PeggyJ

nice picture.... what a beautiful fish


----------



## NikiandBeyond

This is my boy, Casper. *Anyone know what his coloration is called?* (The flash was off for the pic.) He has short fins, because he's recovering from shrimp shredding. I'm 99% sure he's not a plakat.


----------



## fleetfish

He looks like a yellow pastel rosetail


----------



## LucyLoofa

((PST!)) Just so you know Alex09, I totally made that mustard gas picture my desktop picture.


----------



## maxima423




----------



## NikiandBeyond

@fleetfish

Thanks!! Someone else had suggested rosetail, to explain why his fins had so easily been damaged by mere contact with the shrimp. 

I swear he looks so many different colors from different angles. There's yellow, pink, iridescent blue, and his dark marbling.


----------



## NikiandBeyond

How can you tell the difference between a regular(?) HM and a rosetail?


----------



## LucyLoofa

A fish can be a half moon and a rose tail at the same time can't they? HM: the spread and how many degrees the tail extends. Rosetail: Te description of the very tips of the HM tail. It looks delicate and almost lacy like the overlapping petals of a rose.


----------



## NikiandBeyond

LucyLoofa said:


> Rosetail: The description of the very tips of the HM tail. It looks delicate and almost lacy like the overlapping petals of a rose.


Oh boy oh boy!! I'm all the more excited to see his fins grow out long for the first time!! (When we first got him, they were even shorter.)


----------



## LittleNibbles93

Sunkiss~


----------



## bettalover2033

NikiandBeyond said:


> This is my boy, Casper. *Anyone know what his coloration is called?* (The flash was off for the pic.) He has short fins, because he's recovering from shrimp shredding. I'm 99% sure he's not a plakat.


He is obviously recovering (like you said) and is a Yellow Rosetail Halfmoon as some one else has already proven.


----------



## akjadestar

littlenibbles93 - I love your fish! his fins are nice and long, his color is pretty, and his name is so cute! 












this is my new favorite photo of Churro ♥ [:


----------



## bettalover2033

maxima423 said:


>


OMG if you were to see my face when i seen your betta, you probably would have laughed. 

I gasped as soon as i seen such a beautiful HM! i have never seen such MG beauty!

Just Gorgeous! Whats his name? Where did you get him? How long have you had him lol? Sorry for so many questions!


----------



## bahamut285

Bobo moves around too much for me to get a clear picture of him, even with fancy cameras T.T~ Everybody's betta's are all so pretty, I'm still astounded as to how pretty and unique they are *_*


----------



## akjadestar

I know! I love how bettas are as diverse as humans, and you just can't get enough of them cause there's so many to choose from! they're SO amazing ♥


----------



## GhosteeZee

*Pics *

Hi, New to the forums and just wanted to post some pics of my Bettas! 

Pluto 







[/url]


Missy







[/url]

Buddy


----------



## pdxBetta




----------



## akjadestar

^That's a really unique betta you've got there! he looks nice [=
your bettas are gorgeous Ghostee, and good photography! The photo of Buddy is amazing!


----------



## lilchiwolf

Some photo updates of a few of my fish ^_^


----------



## bahamut285

waugh~~~ Buda looks so awesome!! That shot of Sherbert is stunning~


----------



## 85miles

My Optimus...


----------



## lilchiwolf

bahamut285 said:


> waugh~~~ Buda looks so awesome!! That shot of Sherbert is stunning~


Thank you ^_^


----------



## Chard56

You have some beautiful fish there lilchiwolf. I couldn't get enough of Charcoal so when I saw one with similar coloring I had to snatch him up.







I spawned him with a Yellow Gold female a couple days after I got him. I'm hoping to make some Bumblebee Bettas from their offspring.


----------



## lilchiwolf

OMG PRETTY! Would love to see those fry ^_^


----------



## FishyPieces

Hello, VERY new to this site. Lol. I love all your Bettas! They are so pretty!!

This is Mad Hatter, my third Betta.

















A picture of him and his new snail buddy. Not sure what kind of snail he is...His named is Cheshire.









A pic of his tank. (And yes, there is a hamster cage next to it.  ))










I am planning on getting some live plants for him soon. Isn't his tank colorful? Lol


----------



## bahamut285

A picture of Lin just recently


----------



## Chard56

Lilchi>Give them a couple months so you can see their color and I'll post pictures. I don't think they'll be bumblebee the first generation but we'll see.


----------



## cjayBetta

@Fishypieces I JUST bought that same tank yesterday for my CoCo


----------



## ollief9

*Percy*

View attachment 25527


View attachment 25528


View attachment 25529


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow percy is very pretty!


----------



## ollief9

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow percy is very pretty!



I know :twisted:


----------



## kdunkerl

Hi All. I'm new to the site and figured I would post some pics of my babies...
The girls are Ella, Rose and Belle and the boys are Fiyero and Remmy.


----------



## mabarcomb

My Office Betta


----------



## Alex09

Fish in a spoon. 








Coaxed her with food to swim into the spoon. Then lifted it to take some pics. I dont think she liked it much though as she did a crazy ninja jump from the spoon and back into the tank.


----------



## doggyhog

Great pic Alex!! I love it!


----------



## PeggyJ

Maybe she thought you were going to eat her! lol


----------



## Sweeda88

That's hilarious, Alex! She looks exactly like Blush, one of my girls.


----------



## scootshoot

Up close pic of my new female "Vanilla" in the sorority tank. Love her face and the natural red lipstick, lol

View attachment 25726


----------



## lilchiwolf

aww red lipstick!


----------



## Chard56

I'd normally ask a girl if I can blot her lips for her after applying it but I think I'll pass! She is adorable though.


----------



## LucyLoofa

Chard56 said:


> I'd normally ask a girl if I can blot her lips for her after applying it but I think I'll pass! She is adorable though.


LOL!
Great!  I love cheesy lines like that!


----------



## Chard56

They don't make 'em any cheesier than me! I went to walmart a couple weeks ago and saw this male Black Orchid CT. Last week he was still there. When I got him home I realized that, yet again I should always; ALWAYS have my reading glasses with me. The reason he was still there was because he had Ich which I could not see at the store. I have 3 month old fry from an F2 Black Orchid CT X Copper CT spawning and wanted to breed him with a female from that spawn. Now that he is well I can post his picture.


----------



## Tisia

well I've been lurking on this site for a few weeks now, so I figured it's about time I post a picture of my little guy. his name is Sven, and I call this picture "derp face" lol








oh, and the little floaties are his food. I just figured out yesterday that he'll only eat if his pellets are crushed small enough that he doesn't really have to chew. I'm planning on getting one of those floating rings today to contain it


----------



## PeggyJ

they also make flake food for bettas - might be easier for him to eat?


----------



## Tisia

I've thought about it, but I pretty much have to crush the pellets to about the consistency of sand or he just spits it out. so I'm kind of thinking the flakes could be too big as well. I saw some small fish type foods that look super small, but most of them seem to be the sinking type


----------



## Alex09

My little monster finally flared!


----------



## lilchiwolf

cute!


----------



## russalka

Here is a picture of Skye. (His body is light blue but shimmers purple).


----------



## russalka

This is Allen Ginsberg. I picked the name of a hipster poet because his fins look tie died. I'll try to get a better picture. I'm up for suggestions on how to take better pictures.


----------



## tokala

My new guy, Diablo


----------



## russalka

I'm still deciding on a name for this double tail halfmoon plakat. For now I'm calling him chocolate. Suggestions? I need to take a better picture of this one too.


----------



## PewPewPew

I dont know if that a betta splendens or not o___O?!

It doesnt look it....It might be a different breed, that dorsal is very odd and his shape is different, too..


----------



## russalka

His dorsal is waving a little in this picture. Normally, it looks symetrical to the fin on the bottom. Petco sold him to me at a double tail half moon plakat, but who knows? :shrug: I'll take another picture once there is daylight/better lighting.


----------



## phoenix91

My new CT boy, Ōji, is very happy in his new home.

View attachment 25896

View attachment 25898


----------



## TheKzv

My pretty new bettas 

Musiq in his new 10 gal

















and Acoustic ( he's camera shy, i haven't been able to get any
good shots on him )


----------



## swhitt

Here's my Fishy in his new 5 gal tank


----------



## thatgirl

*Doyle!*


----------



## PeggyJ

cute names kzv


----------



## Silverfang

I really think he likes his new digs, now if only my camera wasn't so bad, and he wasn't so camera shy


----------



## bettalover2033

he is very pretty!


----------



## Silverfang

think he's happy too, two lil bubble nests


----------



## Amaya Yuy

Ok new here so I don't know if this will work or not lol but this is my Betta Liam.


----------



## Chard56

It worked! He looks to be a beautiful Blue DT. A better picture would be so cool.


----------



## lilchiwolf

Rosebud and Torch, new HM's:-D


----------



## Amaya Yuy

Chard56 said:


> It worked! He looks to be a beautiful Blue DT. A better picture would be so cool.


Thanks! =D
He goes into his new tank this weekend so I'm hoping it will be easier to take a good pic of him lol. Right now he's in a cylinder shaped tank and so it's hard to get a pic were he's not distorted lol.


----------



## Chard56

Yea, round jars aren't good for picture taking. If you have a small mirror you can put it next to his tank where you can get a good side shot of him flaring. I usually have to take 20 or 30 pictures (with my crappy camera) before I get a good one.


----------



## lilchiwolf

wow! is that a half sun double tail???


----------



## Chard56

No, it's just a little clear on the ends. Here's another shot of him being sucked into a black hole. Actually he is a complete spaz when I put up a mirror to take his picture. I got lucky and took this one at just the right millisecond!


----------



## fleetfish

All of the recent pics of doubletails makes me want another! They're all so gorgeous <3


----------



## Aluyasha

As always, stunning fish everyone!


----------



## tokala

More Diablo  He was feeling frisky today- I took the drift wood out of his tank and I think he LOVED all the new space!


----------



## Chard56

What an incredible boy!


----------



## tokala

Chard56 said:


> What an incredible boy!


Thank you! He has definitely stolen my heart. I love the betta in your avatar- is he one of yours?


----------



## Chard56

Yes he's one of mine that I raised. I have two spawns of his growing out and am hoping some to be as magnificent. One of my most prized breeder males his finnage and form inspire me to bring my other lines up to his near perfection.


----------



## swhitt

*New picture of Fishy*

I have been trying very hard to get a good picture of Fishy's pretty colors, and the other day I finally succeeded! I am still trying to get a picture of the last surviving ghost shrimp, but my camera isn't that great and will not focus on the transparent shrimp. Ha ha, I just noticed that the string I used to tie down the plants is showing in this picture>.> (I got the plants from fake flowers at Walmart and didn't have any glue that was safe to use). Anyway, here is the picture of Fishy:


----------



## Amaya Yuy

*ok so I went to Petco today to get some things for the 15 gal.*

I came home with a new DT. I haven't named him yet =]









Then I went to Walmart to get a few things for my Guinea Pigs.

Annnd I saw this guy >.<' I don't normally buy fish from walmart but I couldn't pass him up. He's in a 1 gal holding tank tell he checks out health wise then I was thinking I'd split the 15 and put him in with liam =]










The one from Petco kept swimming right up to me for pictures but the other one was too happy exploring to hold still lol. I wouldn't mind name suggestions =D


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow your doubletails are so beAutiful!!!

I especially love your blue doubletail in your avatar!

Where do you get them?


----------



## tokala

He is stunning! Drooool!



Chard56 said:


> Yes he's one of mine that I raised. I have two spawns of his growing out and am hoping some to be as magnificent. One of my most prized breeder males his finnage and form inspire me to bring my other lines up to his near perfection.


----------



## Amaya Yuy

*Thanks =]*



bettalover2033 said:


> Wow your doubletails are so beAutiful!!!
> 
> I especially love your blue doubletail in your avatar!
> 
> Where do you get them?


I got both of my doubletails at Petco =]
The blue on in my avatar is Liam and he is a halfmoon doubletail =]


----------



## Suzbettafish

*Please welcome Yoshe, my new guy*

Here are a couple pics of my new Halfmoon, Double Tail Plakat. He is really pretty and quite clever. I am very new to this site and have been enjoying looking at everyone's pics Had to share too.
View attachment 26342


He seemed to have found a fun hinding spot. I got scared, I thought he disapeared 
View attachment 26343


----------



## Sweeda88

Suzbettafish said:


> Here are a couple pics of my new Halfmoon, Double Tail Plakat. He is really pretty and quite clever. I am very new to this site and have been enjoying looking at everyone's pics Had to share too.
> View attachment 26342
> 
> 
> He seemed to have found a fun hinding spot. I got scared, I thought he disapeared
> View attachment 26343


Awww, he's adorable! Have you named him yet?


----------



## Suzbettafish

Sweeda88 said:


> Awww, he's adorable! Have you named him yet?


 Yes. It is Yoshe :-D


----------



## lilchiwolf

Some updates!


----------



## Suzbettafish

*Awesome!*



tokala said:


> He is stunning! Drooool!


He is incredible! Nice job!


----------



## bettalover2033

Amaya Yuy said:


> I got both of my doubletails at Petco =]
> The blue on in my avatar is Liam and he is a halfmoon doubletail =]


Liam is my favorite out of your bettas! I think that he has such a cute face


----------



## ashzebra

Hiter on the left and Yngwie on the right.


----------



## Sweeda88

ashzebra said:


> Hiter on the left and Yngwie on the right.


That "tank" is WAY too small! They should each have at LEAST 2.5 gallons each, with a heater. Please get something bigger for their sake. Also, those plants can easily tear their fins. And they look overfed. The max you should feed them is 3 pellets, twice a day.


----------



## Chard56

Not to start a ruckus but how do you know what size that tank is and whether it's heated or not and if they just got fed or maybe he's a little backed up? Please dont' be so judgemental when someone is trying to show off their Bettas and get a nice compliment in the process. " Gee those guys look great but the Green one looks a little bloated. You might want to get him some green pea to eat once a week. Is that tank heated and what size is it?" Then depending on the answers you can guide them in the right direction to care for them better if need be. I have over 450 male Bettas in a heated room at 78 to 80 degrees. They are placed in pint deli containers at about 2 & 1/2 to 3 & 1/2 months old. They are moved to bigger containers as they grow and are kept in one gallon to 3 litre jars until they are sold. They get fed twice a day with a good quality pellet and thawed frozen Brine shrimp a few times a week. I have beautiful healthy Bettas.


----------



## Sweeda88

I KNOW what kind of tank that is. It's one of those divided hex things.


----------



## ashzebra

Sweeda88 said:


> That "tank" is WAY too small! They should each have at LEAST 2.5 gallons each, with a heater. Please get something bigger for their sake. Also, those plants can easily tear their fins. And they look overfed. The max you should feed them is 3 pellets, twice a day.



I'm interested in finding a larger tank like the one's that are divided into thirds. Does anyone know about those? Like, for instance, the best place to buy one. Just so you know, we have only had these for two weeks, so they haven't been living like this for too very long. ;-)

It's amazing that you said they're overfed. I had a feeling I was giving them too much food, but didn't think about counting out the pellets until I saw a video on youtube where a lady was feeding her fish that way. 

I want to put up more pics in about a week after I have been feeding them this new way so I can see if they still look overfed. I hope not! :-D


----------



## Sweeda88

I'm glad you're planning on a bigger tank. I'd say get a 10 gallon and make dividers for it (or you can purchase some), and divide it in 3. Get a 50 watt adjustable heater to keep the temp at a nice 78*, and you'll be set. Also, choose some nice gravel and SILK or soft plastic plants, so your boys don't rip their fins. Get at least one cave per fish so they can hide, too. Good luck!


----------



## ashzebra

Chard56 said:


> Gee those guys look great but the Green one looks a little bloated.



I know what you are are talking about! I noticed that bulge, but I'm no fish expert, so I didn't know what to make of it. I should have known it was something that needed my attention, and that was why I was noticing it.

As for the plants, the one on the left is really soft, but the one on the right is not, and, therefore, is being changed before I go to bed tonight. 

Thanks for the feedback, by the way! It is greatly appreciated! I am going to try getting a new tank as soon as this next weekend. I will post any new happenings.


----------



## cjayBetta

@Sweeda

Not to sound rude or anything but everyone was new to betta keeping once in their lives... I myself had my first two betta's in one of those tanks and didn't give it a second thought. I was informed that this was good enough for betta's. Pet stores mis-inform people ALL THE TIME. So I ask you DO NOT chew new memebers out for having these tanks or any tanks YOU FEEL are too small. Welcome these new members and inform them in a polite way that Betta's actually need biggers homes and require heaters to live a long healthy life.


----------



## Sweeda88

I wasn't trying to chew them out. I was trying to give information.


----------



## Chard56

Ok nuf said! It's all in the way you put things. Constructive critisism can be a double edged sword.


----------



## cjayBetta

Sweeda88 said:


> That "tank" is WAY too small! They should each have at LEAST 2.5 gallons each, with a heater. Please get something bigger for their sake. Also, those plants can easily tear their fins. And they look overfed. The max you should feed them is 3 pellets, twice a day.


This does not seem like informing to me... this to me reads like someone being a little pissed to see 2 betta's in that tiny home and not knowing a NICE way to iform the person of their mistake. 

Let me post the nice way:

Wow what beautiful betta's you have there, green one looks a little chunky....maybe a few less pellets a day (2-3 twice a day is what i ususally do)... Might i suggest a bigger home? Those tanks are really unsuitable for betta fish and will cause them to have a shorter, less enjoyable life. I suggest 2.5 or bigger. Also it is best to have a betta's water heated at a steady 78* because they are tropical fish. Also good plants for betta's are silk as their fins tear really easily. 

Good luck with them!

Now there is how one informs a person of something!


----------



## Sweeda88

I'm not always one to throw in niceties when I give information. I cut to the chase. Not everyone has the same style of thinking as others.


----------



## cjayBetta

Be that as it may.... it still doesn't look good on the website when that people talk like that to new members. Its not only you its other members too.


----------



## Sweeda88

Some of us have been here for a while, and have gotten into a routine of telling new members what they need to do to make their fish happier. It's not that we're trying to be mean, it's that after a while, it gets hard to make things sound original, and we stop caring what people think of us.


----------



## Chard56

Thats what I liked about this forum to begin with. The nice way everyone complimented each other on their Bettas. Unlike other ones where everyones out to see how many people they can put down in a day because they think just because they own a Betta and have managed to keep it alive for a while they are the last word in Betta care. Now please don't let me down and let's get back to showing off our pretty Bettas! I was going to post these in the breeding section but here is my 99th and 100th spawning in the last three years. Within an hour of each other, they are both spawns I've been wanting to do for some time now. The Super Black HM male and Blue Lace Black female first and then The Red and White BFHM pair. I'll upload as I take them.


----------



## Chard56

Here's the rest of the pictures.


----------



## Sweeda88

I usually try to compliment people, but I guess today isn't my day. Sorry. Very pretty fish, sorry I didn't say that to begin with. I guess I put the fish above the person who owns the fish sometimes.


----------



## Chard56

I know what you mean. I see some pretty ragged looking Bettas sometimes and have to bite my tongue to try and nicely put a left handed compliment in there. Like that's nice, but... If more people would start out with something positive and then politely point out what they think might be wrong I wouldn't see so many arguements on these forums. Or newbies that feel like they are being picked on.


----------



## Sweeda88

I usually do that, but sometimes I get fed up of seeing Bettas like that, even if the owner doesn't know better.


----------



## tokala

ashzebra said:


> Hiter on the left and Yngwie on the right.


 They are lovely! I especially like the green one (Yngwie?) What do their names mean? I am a name freak! - They seem like big boys! Probably because they are well fed. As I think someone pointed out, maybe almost TOO well fed  Not a bad idea to cut back on their food.
I am a newbie on this forum too and have loved every minute of it! If you ever have ANY questions about diet, housing, illness, etc, please post them and I know everyone in this community will jump to help. Enjoy your fish!


----------



## Suzbettafish

*can't agree more*



tokala said:


> They are lovely! I especially like the green one (Yngwie?) What do their names mean? I am a name freak! - They seem like big boys! Probably because they are well fed. As I think someone pointed out, maybe almost TOO well fed  Not a bad idea to cut back on their food.
> I am a newbie on this forum too and have loved every minute of it! If you ever have ANY questions about diet, housing, illness, etc, please post them and I know everyone in this community will jump to help. Enjoy your fish!


You are correct tokala! There are more people on here that have some awesome advice. I am very new to this forum and it has helped me so much. My Yoshe is doing great so far! Your fish are beautiful ashzebra. You are on the right path. No worries. For awhile I thought it was ok to keep my betta friend in a VASE! Oh noooo! But learning so much here and links to great information I am now on the right track and looking forward to learning more!!


----------



## ashzebra

Yngwie is named after a guitarist, and Hiter was a name I saw on a package at my work. The name just stood out to me.


----------



## ashzebra

Would it be a good idea to give Yngwie (the green one, aka the bloated one) 1-2 pellets 2 times a day until he looks less bloated, then upping it to 2-3? 

Also, I have swapped that old pine tree-looking plant for a softer plant. So, that's good. They both now have nice soft plants and will be receiving less food. So, all that's left is to get a heater and a bigger tank with a cave for each. Ooo and some neato rocks.


----------



## Sweeda88

I'd actually withhold food for 2 days, then after that, feed him 3 pellets twice a day. Hope that helps. =)


----------



## DoNotDeclaw

I've only had Elvis 3 days but I love him already. I was trying to get a good picture of his tank, when I saw him peeking out from behind his fake plants. The petstore doesn't have live plants. I want to order some if anyone knows a good online live plant place.


----------



## denaliwind

Elvis is beautiful!  Grats on your new guy. If you have paypal, Aquabid is a great place to get plants. 

This picture, although out of focus (grrr) was just too cute to ignore!
*Meep!*










Duck blows a kiss. ^^


----------



## Sweeda88

That's SOOOO stinkin' cute, denaliwind! OMG!


----------



## DoNotDeclaw

Denaliwind, Duck is so cute blowing the kiss. And yes I do have paypal, that's actually where I got Elvis was on Aquabid.


----------



## tokala

I know this is a BOLD statement....but I do believe Duck is the cutest betta ever. Legit.


----------



## denaliwind

Oh goodness, you guys make me smile. 

*Tokala *- Ahaha you're the greatest! 

*DoNotDeclaw *- Awesome! You should check out the plant section, you can get some nice deals for sure.


----------



## ashzebra

DoNotDeclaw, Elvis is a beautiful fish, and has a nice looking tank and a rad name!

Denaliwind, Duck is a cutie!

Denaliwind and tokala, I have 3 4-month-old huskies! Aw! Aren't they great! =D


----------



## denaliwind

ashzebra said:


> DoNotDeclaw, Elvis is a beautiful fish, and has a nice looking tank and a rad name!
> 
> Denaliwind, Duck is a cutie!
> 
> Denaliwind and tokala, I have 3 4-month-old huskies! Aw! Aren't they great! =D


Whoa, 3, 4month olds? :O You're hands must be very full!  I love huskies, I love how social they are and how they communicate. They're great companions.


----------



## ashzebra

They are great babies! So sweet and loving. This is our first summer with them, and I am thinking about getting a hard-plastic pool for them to cool off in on the hot days. How do you handle your cold weather dogs in sunny Arizona?


----------



## denaliwind

ashzebra said:


> They are great babies! So sweet and loving. This is our first summer with them, and I am thinking about getting a hard-plastic pool for them to cool off in on the hot days. How do you handle your cold weather dogs in sunny Arizona?


We spend our summers in the mountains of Montana! We're up there for the worst part of our Arizona summer for about 1-2months, depending on how early we get to leave. My two love to swim also, getting a little pool for them is a great idea.


----------



## tokala

ashzebra said:


> DoNotDeclaw, Elvis is a beautiful fish, and has a nice looking tank and a rad name!
> 
> Denaliwind, Duck is a cutie!
> 
> Denaliwind and tokala, I have 3 4-month-old huskies! Aw! Aren't they great! =D


Oh my goodness! That is a LOT of Husker-doodles running around! I am split on whether or not I envy you  I live in a chilly town in Colorado (Trivia fact: Gunnison is the second coldest place in North America- right after the Arctic Circle!) so no need for swimming pools for my boy. May I ask how/why you came about so many? Are you a breeder or just ambitious? You should post picts on you profile!


----------



## DoNotDeclaw

lol, lol. I was at eye level with the tank, and looking down messing with my camera settings. I look up, and he's staring at me.


----------



## lilchiwolf

lol, he is like "whyyyy youuuuuu..........." >.> *puff*


----------



## Sweeda88

@DoNotDeclaw (love your name, btw), that is the most adorable flare face! I love him.


----------



## mabarcomb

This is my office buddy, Karl. From what I have lernt on the internet and from this site he is a common VT, but I think he is a very pretty one 
He has become quite photogenic, and gets all 'wiggly' when i get up to his tank with the cammera )


----------



## Sweeda88

He's VERY pretty! I love the freckles on his fins.


----------



## mabarcomb

DoNotDeClaw, I love your flare photo! He looks like a real Bad A$$


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow I really getting sick of this!!

Everyone is just being way to judgemental and Are criticizing fellow "newer" members that JUST need a little guidance IN A PM! This is NOT the place for anyone to be criticizing!

It's a place for that this Is a place for showing off our bettas and maybe just give them little heads up on little thongs like (the fish being bloated and a little unheLthy it's sometimes just a mistake Nd can be fixed fast. But what I'm trying to say that if it's something small then just say something about it and don't go on giving a huge lecture!
Again his is a place to show our bettas. Now if the person is Doing something completely wrong hen just send them a kind message in a pm where they won't feel like that Re being put down where everyone can read it. Also so the person doesn't feel embarressed. Trust me I know how it feels to be put down or embarressed


----------



## Sweeda88

I already apologized.


----------



## ashzebra

tokala said:


> May I ask how/why you came about so many? Are you a breeder or just ambitious? You should post picts on you profile!


A guy that works at the same place I work loves huskies, and his dogs had a litter of puppies that needed homes.

I am not a breeder, as a matter of fact they were all fixed last month when they turned 4 months old.

I was going to just get the 2 males, but then the female was going to be all alone. Since I live in the country and have a huge yard, I took both males and the female. 

I now have pictures of all my pets on my profile.


----------



## ashzebra

DoNotDeclaw said:


> lol, lol. I was at eye level with the tank, and looking down messing with my camera settings. I look up, and he's staring at me.





I LOVE ELVIS! 

Green is my Favorite color!


----------



## Chard56

Here is another Elvis and his brother Fabio.


----------



## Sweeda88

LOL! Love Elvis and Fabio. It's perfect because their dorsals look like hair.


----------



## ashzebra

Sweeda88 said:


> LOL! Love Elvis and Fabio. It's perfect because their dorsals look like hair.



Agreed!


----------



## Chard56

Thank you pretty mama, thank you vera' much! I had to remind Elvis to keep his lip up.


----------



## ashzebra

Chard56 said:


> Thank you pretty mama, thank you vera' much! I had to remind Elvis to keep his lip up.


Hehe


----------



## PeggyJ

They are gorgeous! I am a big Steelers fan ... I always thought it would be cool to have a black and yellow betta! lol


----------



## Staciekarp

Picture spam! C:

New betta; He was being kept in a tank with four big discus at the pet store! >_>
I need to get him a leaf hammock; he keeps resting on the top of the thermometer. He made a little bubble nest yesterday too :3



Herbie! I've had him for over a year now I think

Invisible beard rawr~


Barda and -unnamed-

Group photo of the girls; sorry for fuzzyness!


----------



## Suzbettafish

Awesome~ beautiful fishies Chard56! Love thier names too :-D


----------



## Suzbettafish

Staciekarp said:


> Picture spam! C:
> 
> New betta; He was being kept in a tank with four big discus at the pet store! >_>
> I need to get him a leaf hammock; he keeps resting on the top of the thermometer. He made a little bubble nest yesterday too :3
> 
> 
> 
> Herbie! I've had him for over a year now I think
> 
> Invisible beard rawr~
> 
> 
> Barda and -unnamed-
> 
> Group photo of the girls; sorry for fuzzyness!


 I love your betta's they are beautiful!:-D


----------



## DoNotDeclaw

Wow, new guy is a very pretty yellow. lol, I love Herbie's beard.


----------



## PeggyJ

Wow! I love the yellow one........beautiful!


----------



## bettalover2033

I like the white one most.


----------



## Silverfang

actually managed a couple pics of my camera shy lil boy
here's him hiding in his ruined temple and flaring at the ceiling









and here's one of him in total surprise


----------



## Cassandra90

Here is Ares, his fins are a bit torn from tail biting or the plants. But I just switched to silk plants.


----------



## bettalover2033

@casandra90 your boy is very nice. His tail is very unique. You are very lucky to have him.


----------



## Cassandra90

bettalover2033 said:


> @casandra90 your boy is very nice. His tail is very unique. You are very lucky to have him.


Thank you. I hope his tail grows back where he has bit it or tore it on something. I have been doing frequent water changes then new silk plants along to aquarium salt. I hope it does the trick.


----------



## ollief9

View attachment 26624


----------



## bettalover2033

What I do if my bettas tail gets caught on something is I just go to the store and buy aquarium salt. It works within a couple of hours to a day you will see growth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cassandra90

Thanks. Yeah I'm going to keep using my aquarium salt for treatment.


----------



## bettalover2033

Cool. Yea the aqua salt works fast


----------



## Cassandra90

I hope so. I have never had to do any form of treatment on any of my fish, I always had good luck so this is the first one to be that spoiled apple and ruin my luck.


----------



## bettalover2033

Well at lease you didnt have as much bad luck as to have him get ick or something worse. this is something completely minor. How has he been?


----------



## Cassandra90

Normal and usual. Just swimming all over the tank. The only other problem I have is he hoards the shrimp pellets from the cories, so I usually have to trick him with betta pellets on one side of the tank and then throw the shrimp ones on the other side so the cories can get to them. 

How long will it take for new growth? If he doesn't keep biting.


----------



## phoenix91

Ōji just after he'd raced around the tank flaring at everything.

View attachment 26662


The white on the ends of his fins, that is new growth right? not something i should be concerned with?

I also think my water might be too hard, a couple of his little spikey bits look like they're getting a bit wavy.


----------



## russalka

@phoenix. I think that it is new growth. For both my halfmoon and veiltail, the new growth is white. I have not had a CT.


----------



## Aluyasha

Here are some updated pictures. 
Cannibal Johnson:








Abacus:








Mandala (still the tail biter):


----------



## CyerRyn

I know these pictures are kinda "bleh" I had to use my cell phone since sadly, it doesn't make the pictures come out as blurry as my digital camera. I need to invest in a better camera. lol But here is Zazzer. He's in a clear plastic cup since I took these during water change.


----------



## Rainy

*My betta Malpelo*


----------



## Suzbettafish

*Love his colors!!!*

Rainy~ Malpelo is awesome and so cute! He looks like he could be a Fighting Illiin fan :-D I hope you don't mind! I am an Illini fan so I couldn't help but notice! Anyway, I love his colors!! :lol: I have never seen that combonation before, but then again I am new to this hobby. Thanks for sharing pic!!


----------



## russalka

New picture of Chocolate. He's getting blue highlights. His fins are recovering from sneaking past the divider and getting into a fight. (The divider problem has been fixed with aquarium sealant).


----------



## bettalover2033

Cassandra90 said:


> Normal and usual. Just swimming all over the tank. The only other problem I have is he hoards the shrimp pellets from the cories, so I usually have to trick him with betta pellets on one side of the tank and then throw the shrimp ones on the other side so the cories can get to them.
> 
> How long will it take for new growth? If he doesn't keep biting.


Sorry haven't been on here in a little while. So the answer to your question is it will take at least 2-3 days for the regrowth to (start) it all depends on how bad he bit his tail to tell the entire tail growth.


----------



## LittleNibbles93

*Two new boys!*

My two new boys, they need alittle TLC and some attention to the fins (both have ripped tails).
They've settled in pretty well so far. These are pics before I put them into they're QT's.

Sir Stardust (mom named him and picked him out)










And this guy doesn't have a name yet.


----------



## ASUmike

What type of betta do you guys think it is? I think its a mix of a half moon/comb tail. Im not sure tho. Im new to fish and bettas.

Also, anyone think the fading on the edges of his bottom fins look weird? maybe Im just over analyzing but I dont think it was that noticable when i first got him. Also, he has grown a lot more silver onto his body and fins since i bought him.

Also on his dorsal he has a dark stip that doesnt match his pattern, which was there when i got him.


----------



## bettalover2033

I have never seen a purple CT before.


----------



## Chard56

He looks young and should grow out the rays in the caudal fin more as he develops. The "show" standard is for the reduced webbing in the fins be 1/2 of the fin but a Crowntail can have as little as 25 % and still be a CT. Less than that would probably be considered Combtail or Halfsun depending on the tail spread. I can't tell from the pictures for sure but he has Copper or Gold genes possibly Platinum. He looks to have some good potential if you are wanting to breed him with a female with a little more reduction in the webbing. Even though I have about 1,500 Bettas right now I was very tempted to buy one the other day that looked very similar. I have Gold CT's and Copper CT's but no Platinum....(yet).


----------



## Rip

*my new betta...
*


----------



## bettalover2033

Rip said:


> *my new betta...
> *


Very pretty Delta! I like the turquoise look of him!


----------



## phoenix91

My new tiny VT female, Artemis.

View attachment 27036


----------



## Suzbettafish

Awww...Pheonix91 She is so sweet. Love her color combo. I would like to start a soroity sometime soon. How many females do you have?


----------



## Nyjas16

*My Betta*

I am new here and decided to start off with a picture of my male betta. I have had him for a month now with a snail in a 2.5 gallon tank but will be moving to a 10 gallon next month. I got him for a cup-of-death from Wal-mart. =] 

EDIT: When I got him, he was just black and red and within a week, the green/blue coloration appeared. He is like a puppy with fins!


----------



## phoenix91

Suzbettafish said:


> Awww...Pheonix91 She is so sweet. Love her color combo. I would like to start a soroity sometime soon. How many females do you have?


She is really cute. i love her colours too, i can't wait to see her when she's grown a bit.

She's the only female i have, i have 1 male too but he's in a3 gallon in my bedroom. I wasn't sure if i was going to get any more females or just maybe add some other fish to her tank. It was originally just going to be a planted tank with some shrimp but i couldn't resist little Artemis.


----------



## konstargirl

@Rip: Very pretty Betta.
@Pheonix: Aww!! She's adorable. 
@Nyjas: Hi and welcome. I can't see him well, but I do like the colors.


----------



## billwneill

Our betta, Gordon


----------



## Silverfang

Gordon looks just like my Skuzi


----------



## bettalover2033

He is very pretty. How did his tail get damaged like that?


----------



## billwneill

damaged how? pardon my ignorance but i don't see it. i have had him less than 2 weeks. nm, i think you are talking about a different fish?


----------



## bettalover2033

billwneill said:


> damaged how? pardon my ignorance but i don't see it. i have had him less than 2 weeks. nm, i think you are talking about a different fish?


No i dont think im mistaken. In this picture,








i see that his tail it's just a little torn at the caudal.


----------



## billwneill

i don't know, not being an expert, i still don't see the tear, he looks the same as he did when we got him about a week and a half ago. however if the tear is recent, it could be because of the ornamental bamboo (being made of plastic) which i was a bit worried about having in there. i may take it out and put a silk plant or a real bamboo stalk maybe. but i haven't seen it causing any damage, of course i still have amatuer eyes ;-)


----------



## Silverfang

He appears to have two tears in his tail, they might have been torn on something, or I've heard that they can "blow out" their fins from over flaring (by no means sure on anything). Or they could be a birth defect I suppose. Either way he's rather nice looking, same coloring as my Skuzi .


----------



## fleetfish

Here's my HM, Namazu. <3




















Everyone here has lovely fishies!


----------



## Chard56

Namazu has a whole lot of ray branching going on! Very handsome and he looks like a Rosetail. Here is a Copper Black PK male I recently jarred from one of my CT spawns. I'm thinking he's not going to get any Crowntail spiking but maybe his caudal rays will branch a little more as he grows out.


----------



## lilchiwolf

Here is my new boy in his first at home flare!


----------



## fleetfish

woooo that is one hawt fish!!!


----------



## bettalover2033

lilchiwolf said:


> here is my new boy in his first at home flare!


!!!yay, you got him!!!

i need to see more pictures of him or possibly a video, or maybe both! Lol im so excited and its not even mine:-d


----------



## demonr6

Updates of my little Max.. he's been changing colors since I first got him but still my stunning little guy. I still cannot say enough about the betta's that chard56 sells. I have two from him and they are both some of the most personable, healthy little bettas I have ever owned. The LFS fish have yet to come with a bag of problems and end up well.. 

You can see in the last two months how the blue / aquamarine is taking over.. the first pic is in Feb and the last two were taken today.


----------



## cesitlie95

I love his coloring - he's so cute!


----------



## lilchiwolf

bettalover2033 said:


> !!!yay, you got him!!!
> 
> i need to see more pictures of him or possibly a video, or maybe both! Lol im so excited and its not even mine:-d


VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJ2IDViuvGQ


----------



## bettalover2033

lilchiwolf said:


> VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJ2IDViuvGQ


Ive seen it and commented! You are very lucky to have such a show stopping boy!


----------



## Aluyasha

Demonr6: Max has one long body. lol. Stunning colouring!


----------



## Aluyasha

Here is my second attempt and capturing Cannibal Johnson's unique shade of blue (I got him in the light this time):


----------



## Chard56

Pretty Royal Blue CT. With his color over that Red wash he looks almost the color of one of my favorite soda's, Grapette!


----------



## Aluyasha

Lol. Thank you Chard.


----------



## PeggyJ

He looks purple! very pretty.


----------



## FuulieQ

Robert! :B


----------



## newarkhiphop

my boy jaws-6, going to be switched the decoration/gravel and add some artificial plants in there, this is where is at for now


----------



## Betta Slave

Dallas telling me to go the heck away.


----------



## Aluyasha

Amazing shot!


----------



## demonr6

Wow he is neat! 



Aluyasha said:


> Here is my second attempt and capturing Cannibal Johnson's unique shade of blue (I got him in the light this time):


----------



## Chard56

I just got done with a photo shoot and wanted to share. Here is one of my third generation Platinum Blue/Red Halfmoons.







And a 7th generation Gold 8 ray Crowntail that I finally got extended Dorsals on. He's young yet and will fill out more as he grows.


----------



## bettalover2033

FuulieQ said:


> Robert! :B


Wow He looks like my "Blue dragon", but mine is a Halfmoon Plakat Here he is:


----------



## Aluyasha

All stunning Bettas as always.


----------



## Suzbettafish

*Here is my HMDT Plakat, they look very similiar*



bettalover2033 said:


> Wow He looks like my "Blue dragon", but mine is a Halfmoon Plakat Here he is:


This is Yoshe:
View attachment 27436

View attachment 27438


----------



## bettalover2033

Suzbettafish said:


> This is Yoshe:
> View attachment 27436
> 
> View attachment 27438


Wow he really does!


----------



## Chard56

Here's another Dragon HMPK


----------



## lalalaura

How does everyone get such good pictures of their bettas? All mine are blurry and I end up taking like 30 pictures until I get a good one! Well here is Mauve my Crown tail. When it's dark in the tank his fins look blood red. Excuse the dirty glass


----------



## Chard56

Nice picture of a beautiful Crowntail! It only took you 30 pictures? I have to take a lot of them to post on Aquabid so imagine 30 plus times a couple dozen! The neighbors think I have tourettes syndrome. Hold still *#+^ you piece of blankety blank camera. Ah, Bleep. Bleep Bleep Quit moving for one Eeeeehh eh eeeeeeeeh second you Beep Blank Blankety!!!!! That's when I throw the camera at my pillows because I can't afford to buy a new one.


----------



## lalalaura

LOL.. I have a cheap camera so I thought that was my problem. Then I tried using my dads expensive Nikon and had the same problem. I need to figure out how to do this.


----------



## PeggyJ

The same thing happens to me no matter what camera I use. You have to take bunches till you get one or two good ones.


----------



## TheKzv

my new additions 4 days ago 

Alaude - purple? or maybe blue with some red?? anyways he's a VT
and I got him at walmart. He seems kind of young and he was small 
compared to the other bettas on display. 



















Always has on a Grumpy face :roll:










Here's G. He's a CT that I got from walmart. He likes to just lay on the 
divider's side or hide away from my eyes lol










G. playing some hide & seek :roll:


----------



## Tisia

G. playing hide and seek is so adorable! love love love it, lol
Aluade is very cute too, love his coloring


----------



## TheKzv

thanks  The first time he went into hiding, it was pretty scary b/c I couldn't find him. He wasn't underneath the log in his usual spot so I was freaking out! lol after 2-3 mins past I saw his head pop out underneath the marimo ball! I was surprised that he could fit his whole body underneath it.


----------



## babyk

I just love taking pictures of him.


----------



## blacksheep72




----------



## blacksheep72




----------



## Silverfang

Those are two awesome pictures, and two awesome looking bettas!


----------



## bettalover2033

blacksheep72 said:


>


Woah both your bettas color are very vibrant and beautiful.


----------



## blacksheep72

Silverfang said:


> Those are two awesome pictures, and two awesome looking bettas!





bettalover2033 said:


> Woah both your bettas color are very vibrant and beautiful.


Thank you.
:-D


----------



## Chard56

Is that the Red Dragon in your avatar picture? I really like him! Here's my pudgy Red Dragon.








and a picture of his grandfather.


----------



## blacksheep72

Chard56 said:


> Is that the Red Dragon in your avatar picture? I really like him!


Yep, that's him. You've got great looking fish, too.


----------



## FuulieQ

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow He looks like my "Blue dragon", but mine is a Halfmoon Plakat Here he is:


Aw, he's adorable. Robert's a HMPK, too.  I can never get a picture of him flared, though. He's a really hyper flare-er. Never sits still long enough. 

I like his black fringing~


----------



## Batty

Here are some from my batty ^V^
this are in my DA of course :]


----------



## Alex09

Awww This turned out to be absolutely adorable!


----------



## babyk

wow batty is incredible. I love his color


----------



## Burd

I didn't want to start a whole thread just for a bubblenest picture, so I shall share my and Jabu-Jabu's happy with his bubblenest. <3 I love Jabu so much... he always comes to greet me at the glass and looks like he's trying to kiss me.


----------



## Maven

Hi! I'm new to the forum and thought I would post a picture of my fish Gaston. I have two other bettas I saved from a Walmart, but I'm treating them for a bad case of velvet. I will post pictures of them later when they are feeling better. Anyways here is Gaston!


----------



## Batty

thank you  love the bubble nest adorable  and love his little mad face


----------



## Burd

LOL Maven, appropriate name for your rather daunting fish. <3


----------



## LolaQuigs

Welcome Maven, he looks amazing!


----------



## LucyLoofa

maven said:


> hi! I'm new to the forum and thought i would post a picture of my fish gaston. I have two other bettas i saved from a walmart, but i'm treating them for a bad case of velvet. I will post pictures of them later when they are feeling better. Anyways here is gaston!




so cute!


----------



## trek29

*My new betta!*

Hi guys, I'm new to the forums and wanted to share my first Betta! His name is Nami  I got him about a week ago. I'm not sure what type he is.


----------



## ctbetta808

*My Crowntail Betta*

Just picked up some CT Betta last week  
I'm hooked!
Amazed by all the different types and color variations.


----------



## copperarabian

Thought I should share my buddies C:

Here's my first Betta, he's a big (at least 3 inches) half moon King









Detail of his tail









The second I got was a crowntail female, she's going to my friend though because she only seems to like my 48 gallon and it is dangerous for her










And the new red and silver dragon half moon king I bought today


----------



## bettalover2033

i love your female CT


----------



## lexi21

I hope this can help you up load picture from your storage dish

click attachment 
brows file + upload
close this windows below of the page


----------



## callmeconfused

These are 3 of my girls. They won't be in the 2.5 gallon much longer, they are going to be in a 25. I'll post pics of my other girls when my camera decides to cooperate. lol.

Abba(my niece said the fish told her that was her name...works for me.), Angel, and Jaws.










This one is fuzzy, but I thought it was cute how they were all in the same position.


----------



## Chard56

Looks like you trained them to bow at the end of their performance!


----------



## callmeconfused

*More of the girls...*

Haha, it does!

A lot of pics, sorry. They are not happy to be back in bowls, but I had to make room. Their new home is ready, but I'm waiting for 2 more girls I just bought from aquabid.


----------



## Chard56

They wouldn't happen to be a Green Marble and a Blue Lace would they?


----------



## dew

callmeconfused said:


> These are 3 of my girls. They won't be in the 2.5 gallon much longer, they are going to be in a 25. I'll post pics of my other girls when my camera decides to cooperate. lol.
> 
> Abba(my niece said the fish told her that was her name...works for me.), Angel, and Jaws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is fuzzy, but I thought it was cute how they were all in the same position.


 Awwwww! betta ballet!


----------



## mabarcomb

Here are some of my office fish, Karl.
He had a near deat experience a couple months back and after he physically recovered, he wouldn't respond to his mirror. Just this week he started flaring again. I'm so happy for him! I brought him some flowers from home to celebrate his FULL recovery and he now spends hours staring at them  I love having Karl in the office.


----------



## CTMongo

awesome fish!!..
haha i love spreading my boyz& gurls photos around so for those that havnt seen them here they are lol..

My Gurlz
Speedy
















Kia Tere aka K.T

















My Boyz
Ora

















Purp

















Alfrid

















Ghost

















Boo

















Mongo

















Momo


----------



## mabarcomb

That black one is beautiful!


----------



## bettalover2033

callmeconfused said:


> Haha, it does!
> 
> A lot of pics, sorry. They are not happy to be back in bowls, but I had to make room. Their new home is ready, but I'm waiting for 2 more girls I just bought from aquabid.


Wow i love all of your VT's, especially the blue marble!


----------



## bahamut285

;__; I wish I had more room for fish...stupid lack of electrical plugs


----------



## callmeconfused

Thanks, those girls were all from petsmart, believe it or not!

I got my aquabid girls in today! Here they are...


----------



## Chard56

Is that top one MG? The girl on the bottom has some dandy breeding stripes going on!


----------



## Chard56

I took some pictures of my Purple fry today. Here's one of them.


----------



## mernincrazy8525

wowww they are purple. who were the parents!!! pretty.


----------



## Chard56

I do not want to cause too much of a stir...yet, and they are not for sale. Here are the parents.


----------



## Alex09

Going in this month's contest


----------



## bettalover2033

i love looking at other peoples fish!


----------



## callmeconfused

Chard56 said:


> Is that top one MG? The girl on the bottom has some dandy breeding stripes going on!


The top one is blue-ish purple with lavender tips. I love them, they have so much personality.


----------



## dramaqueen

Me, too!


----------



## phoenix91

Some cute pics of Artemis. She's such a character, she even likes the cats and doesn't mind being stared at for hours.

View attachment 28570

View attachment 28571


Sorry the bottoms pic is fuzzy i took it on my phone, i didn't realize how fuzzy until i posted it.


----------



## bettalover2033

phoenix91 said:


> Some cute pics of Artemis. She's such a character, she even likes the cats and doesn't mind being stared at for hours.
> 
> View attachment 28570
> 
> View attachment 28571
> 
> 
> Sorry the bottoms pic is fuzzy i took it on my phone, i didn't realize how fuzzy until i posted it.


I love her face! What colors is she? Can you get a body picture?


----------



## phoenix91

bettalover2033 said:


> I love her face! What colors is she? Can you get a body picture?


She has the cutest little face! Let me just dig one up...

View attachment 28605


I love her tail, that blue spot is just too cute.


----------



## bettalover2033

wow very unique.
She is very pretty!


----------



## phoenix91

bettalover2033 said:


> wow very unique.
> She is very pretty!


She's a keeper! I'm pretty sure she's blind in one eye, if i don't drop her food on her right side she misses it completely.


----------



## bettalover2033

phoenix91 said:


> She's a keeper! I'm pretty sure she's blind in one eye, if i don't drop her food on her right side she misses it completely.


Awe, poor girl. Hey im sure she is full of life and happy to have a good care giver.


----------



## Sweeda88

Chard56 said:


> I do not want to cause too much of a stir...yet, and they are not for sale. Here are the parents.


That female looks EXACTLY the same as my Annabelle, who I got from Walmart, surprisingly! She is the EXACT same color. They could be twins, body and fin shape wise.


----------



## bettalover2033

Sweeda88 said:


> That female looks EXACTLY the same as my Annabelle, who I got from Walmart, surprisingly! She is the EXACT same color. They could be twins, body and fin shape wise.


Look at her face, its so cute!


----------



## Alex09

I REALLY need to get pics of my other bettas up lol. But this one is sooo pretty. He's my favorite one. Just set it to my avatar. Its not changing for some reason though. Maybe it needs some time.


----------



## Tisia

you set it as your profile pic, not your avatar


----------



## Alex09

oh... duh. XD


----------



## sudharshaninu

hi i am new to this forum .. and here is the picture of my first betta .. can anyone tell me what type of betta fish is this


----------



## Sweeda88

sudharshaninu said:


> hi i am new to this forum .. and here is the picture of my first betta .. can anyone tell me what type of betta fish is this


He's a multi color Veil Tail Betta. He's lovely!


----------



## sudharshaninu

Sweeda88 said:


> He's a multi color Veil Tail Betta. He's lovely!


ho thank you very much


----------



## Sweeda88

You're welcome!


----------



## bettalover2033

Is this the first time you have owned a betta (since a long time) or just your first time?

What size gallon tank is the beauty in?

What do you feed him and how much?


----------



## LucyLoofa

I would like to know how sudharshaninu keeps their hornwort alive! lol It's needles always just feel off for me.
I bet he looks like the nicest shade of purple when you have the right angle on him! He looks adorable.


----------



## sudharshaninu

bettalover2033 said:


> Is this the first time you have owned a betta (since a long time) or just your first time?
> 
> What size gallon tank is the beauty in?
> 
> What do you feed him and how much?


This is the first time i am owning one actually not owning i am caring one . i am having a community tank for a long time . i always wanted to have one Betta fish in my room and last i got it . i actually went to get fish food for my community tank and i couldn't resist in getting him home . about twenty Betta arrived newly in the shop and i got one . He is in a 3.3 gallon tank . i feed him tubifex dried worms . i feed him once a day as little as his eyes . i couldn't resist taking snaps of him whenever i see him. 



LucyLoofa said:


> I would like to know how sudharshaninu keeps their hornwort alive! lol It's needles always just feel off for me.
> I bet he looks like the nicest shade of purple when you have the right angle on him! He looks adorable.


The plant i just put them in and its their alive hope it doesn't die . i am watching it daily if anything happens like that will remove it instantly . u r really make me afraid now . if anything like that happened have to replace it with artificial plants. few more snaps of him for u


----------



## LucyLoofa

Oh! That is a very nice decoration on the back right corner of the tank!


----------



## bettalover2033

Quoted From (sudharshaninu): This is the first time i am owning one actually not owning i am caring one . i am having a community tank for a long time . i always wanted to have one Betta fish in my room and last i got it . i actually went to get fish food for my community tank and i couldn't resist in getting him home . about twenty Betta arrived newly in the shop and i got one . He is in a 3.3 gallon tank . i feed him tubifex dried worms . i feed him once a day as little as his eyes . i couldn't resist taking snaps of him whenever i see him. 


I agree, it is with any betta. That every time you see him/her, you feel the NEED to take a picture.

Also That is a great size tank and feeding method. Also the walnut looking cave in your aquarium looks amazing! Very original and unique gravel.

The only thing i would suggest is putting a little more live or fake plants to put into the gravel because bettas like to hide and explore new things and also love to lye on live soft plants. And if you choose to get SOME fake plants, try finding silk plants because rough edged fake plants can tear a betta's tail or other fins, or even worse, it could hurt the betta's eye or body.


----------



## babyk

alex09 said:


> i really need to get pics of my other bettas up lol. But this one is sooo pretty. He's my favorite one. Just set it to my avatar. Its not changing for some reason though. Maybe it needs some time.



beautiful betta <3


----------



## babyk

sudharshaninu I ADORE your tank!


----------



## sudharshaninu

LucyLoofa said:


> Oh! That is a very nice decoration on the back right corner of the tank!


Thank U .. Its made of clay .. actually in that there will be a small cup inside where they will pour oil and use a cotton thread and light it up and keep near gods picture like that of a candle .. near my house they make many types of these things .. and they make small pots etc .. i found this attractive and simple and i got it for Rs 20 ( 1 US dollar = RS 45) .



bettalover2033 said:


> I agree, it is with any betta. That every time you see him/her, you feel the NEED to take a picture.
> 
> Also That is a great size tank and feeding method. Also the walnut looking cave in your aquarium looks amazing! Very original and unique gravel.
> 
> The only thing i would suggest is putting a little more live or fake plants to put into the gravel because bettas like to hide and explore new things and also love to lye on live soft plants. And if you choose to get SOME fake plants, try finding silk plants because rough edged fake plants can tear a betta's tail or other fins, or even worse, it could hurt the betta's eye or body.



Thank u very much . The problem in India ( city - Chennai) is that the fake plants are not that much good .. i feel its rough .. the fake plants here are well suited for community tanks but i don't find any good one for a Betta tank though i visited many shops .. actually found this live plant only in one shop and i placed some in my Betta tank and rest of it in my community tank. as u suggested i will be getting some more of this live plants actually the shop owner gave the plants for free as i know him well .. when i got the plants it contained lots of snails in it so i have to soak them in warm salt water and then rinse them well and then i have to place them in the tank .. yesterday i got him a small sponge filter and its working good .. i suppose he is happy now .. do u know at least in your country they keep Betta fish in cups or small bottle for display .. here in my place they are poorly cared they keep them in plastic bags with a coffee cup sized water .. i feel so bad seeing it .. the owner said Betta fish are now in demand and as its summer time school kids get them as a pet and i know what will be the end of it i feel so bad about it .. he sells around 30 Betta fish in two days .. yesterday they received a new load in which there was a big cylindrical plastic bag inside that there was around thirty small plastic bags of Betta fish .. when i asked him why are u keeping them in a bag , why not displaying them in beautiful small tanks for that he said he will be hardly having them for three days and hence he wont even open that small bag it seems and he has never fed those Betta in that three days as it will be in a closed plastic bag. i feel really sad that how bad this beautiful fish is being treated .. i felt like rescuing all of them . In that bag i actually found something like white color Betta and one in black but not sure of that color it was very different and i may even get one by today .. here we usually see red and blue colors as common .. there are shops which are so far from my home where i can get half moon Betta etc .. but veil tail are so common and cheap.. here it cost RS 15 or Rs 20 ( 1 us dollar = Rs 45 ) .. The entire tank setup cost me Rs 200 that is nearly $4.



babyk said:


> sudharshaninu I ADORE your tank!



Thanks a Ton


----------



## sudharshaninu

Two New Members .. Just Got Them Today .. 2 gallon tank for time being will get them into 3 gallon tank soon .. the two new tanks are fitted with sponge filters ... in two or three days will get the plants as there was no stock in the shop .. can anyone tell me what type of Betta these both are 

The below one is crown tail but color???????



























Can u ppl tell me what type the bellow one is and about the color???






































Here are some of the snaps from the shop i got the new ones ... This is my first time to that shop and he is having this shop for more than 12 years .. its about 13 km from my house a bit far .. anyways the shopkeeper was a nice person to talk with and gathered few info about the breeders near by from whom i can get good varieties of Betta.

Male Betta s in Horlicks bottle 









Females In a 20 gallon Tank


----------



## Chard56

Your Crowntail is more of a Combtail and colorwise I guess you could call him a Blue Devil or just a Multi- Red/Blue with a Black trim. The other one is a Platinum Red and I think maybe Delta. I would have to see him flaring.


----------



## Mermaid Fish

My betta mud.


----------



## SillyCone

LMAO at his *D: *flare face


----------



## beachbaby8686

*Damon*

Hes my third Crown Tail Betta, i still have #1 Jasper & #3 Damon ... #2 died his name was Alice RIP ... i needed an Alice for my Jasper and i like male bettas better than females. 

but Damon is so cute.. he was soooo tiny when i got him... hes still pretty little though
 named after Damon on TVD


----------



## sudharshaninu

Mermaid Fish said:


> My betta mud.


very good color .. its hard to find such color in my place .. though i find it .. it holds a heavy price tag 



Chard56 said:


> Your Crowntail is more of a Combtail and colorwise I guess you could call him a Blue Devil or just a Multi- Red/Blue with a Black trim. The other one is a Platinum Red and I think maybe Delta. I would have to see him flaring.



I agree with u its more of a comb tail .. i will post pictures of the platinum red .. i really dunno whether its a platinum read or not ... may be experienced Betta keepers may help me in this .


----------



## Betta Slave

beachbaby8686 said:


> but Damon is so cute.. he was soooo tiny when i got him... hes still pretty little though
> named after Damon on TVD


 
Pfff.... and I was half hoping you'd named him after Damon Albarn XD

Very pretty boy, though. :3


----------



## babyk

Mermaid Fish said:


> My betta mud.



His flare face is like Whoops! too cute!


----------



## bettalover2033

Oh i see. Well i had no idea you lived all the way in India! Well i would suggest that you dont try to buy a whole lot of the bettas with intentions to "Save" them because all he has to do is buy more bettas.


----------



## sudharshaninu

bettalover2033 said:


> Oh i see. Well i had no idea you lived all the way in India! Well i would suggest that you dont try to buy a whole lot of the bettas with intentions to "Save" them because all he has to do is buy more bettas.


hmmmm ok


----------



## Burd

Finally got a pic of Mikau chillin' in his log. I <3 dis fishy.


----------



## lilchiwolf

burd said:


> finally got a pic of mikau chillin' in his log. I <3 dis fishy.


cute!


----------



## lovebug009

Mikau is handsom


----------



## datboyhieu

my red hm no names lol








my copper red dragon hmpk (shiny his name) lol








my super red dragon hmpk (scales his name)


----------



## bettalover2033

Your red HM is so Beautiful!! It makes me want one!


----------



## Jessabell

Kinda hard to see him, but that was my first betta, Zues lol.


----------



## Sweeda88

Jessabell said:


> Kinda hard to see him, but that was my first betta, Zues lol.


It's not hard to see him. He's very pretty! I love your tank.


----------



## datboyhieu

thanks guys i was gonna breed him but the girl i was breeding him with started to expell her eggs b4 i even did anything lol so i just took them out and started wit another couple im starting to do the 2nd guy the copper red hmpk with a cambodian ct female so


----------



## hmboyz

:-D Hi guys! I'm new here and this is my new betta.







:-D


----------



## FuulieQ

sudharshaninu said:


> very good color .. its hard to find such color in my place .. though i find it .. it holds a heavy price tag.


Really? What kind of bettas are most common in india? 

And since this is the betta photo thread, here's Robert looking at me and... something else to his right....


----------



## Impolite

*Fish*

Picture spam, just saying. I just love my fish so much. Neon was the most photogenic... let me do anything with him. Anyways, enjoy. 

View attachment 29605

Chita, my female

View attachment 29606

Chita again, I have problems taking pics of her.

View attachment 29607

You can somewhat see her spots of blue on her side.

View attachment 29608

RIP NeON

View attachment 29609

RIP NeON

View attachment 29610

NeON as a shark 

View attachment 29611

This was the night before the incident  RIP NeON

View attachment 29612

Silver Bullet showing off some purple (bad quality)


----------



## Mybabiesarebettas

our baby girl angel 









our baby killer









and our new baby as of today, we've adopted from walmart, our first walmart baby and for sure not the last, blaze


----------



## bettalover2033

Your female is very pretty!


----------



## Blaze54

FuulieQ said:


> Really? What kind of bettas are most common in india?
> 
> And since this is the betta photo thread, here's Robert looking at me and... something else to his right....


Is that the same male as in your avatar?? He looks totally different!!:shock:


----------



## Pataflafla

Here's my betta Ratchet:


----------



## Tikibirds

I though I posted my pics already but I didnt see them...


This is GRUMPY









This is CHANCE when i got him  All Pale, with holes and missing parts of his fins









and this is him a few days ago :-D
He has COLOR and FINS









And the newest one from walmartz









In the past few days, her color has lightened and her fins are actually a purple color. Even her stump of a tail fin has that funky royal purple color to it.


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow they are all beautiful!
Is the blue one a HM? You really like to rescue bettas dont you. Also how is that last fish doing?


----------



## FuulieQ

Blaze54 said:


> Is that the same male as in your avatar?? He looks totally different!!:shock:


He sure is!  The flash turns him green. When he's under his usual florescent lighting, he's still the colors in my avatar. Just chunkier. Haha.


----------



## Blaze54

Oh my word! I was like: NO way!!! Haha great fish by the way!


----------



## AKD1727

Wow! There's lots of beautiful fish here!

As some of you guys might know, I recently lost my veil to severe finrot a few weeks ago  I found this awesome little independent aquarium store and he got me this little guy! I named him Fly because the first time I saw him I said the the store keeper "he looks like a blowfly!" Due to his green colouring 

























(Too bad this last one didn't turn out clear)


----------



## AKD1727

FuulieQ said:


> He sure is!  The flash turns him green. When he's under his usual florescent lighting, he's still the colors in my avatar. Just chunkier. Haha.


That's amazing! Fly looks all black except for the dark emerald green on his body but the flash brings out all his colours. I didn't even know he had those colours until I saw the photo


----------



## OzarksLady

I just registered so am new here. All I can say is WOW! I have always loved Bettas but have never seen such spectacular fish. 

I bought two little guys today and a small Betta tank with a black divider but they still know each other is there. I guess they can see a reflection on the sides or something but it's really funny to see them go all macho on each other. 
It's like two guys in seperate rooms huffin' up.


----------



## OzarksLady

Staciekarp said:


> Picture spam! C:
> 
> New betta; He was being kept in a tank with four big discus at the pet store! >_>
> I need to get him a leaf hammock; he keeps resting on the top of the thermometer. He made a little bubble nest yesterday too :3




This guy ought to be named Golden Eye. What a handsome fellow.


----------



## Jessabell

*Here's my little guy. *


----------



## Chard56

I only ended up with three Bettas from this spawn and two of them were girls. I want to know how you ended up with a brother of the male. LOL! It's not the best picture but you can see the similarity to my Blue Devil HM.


----------



## bettalover2033

Chard56 said:


> I only ended up with three Bettas from this spawn and two of them were girls. I want to know how you ended up with a brother of the male. LOL! It's not the best picture but you can see the similarity to my Blue Devil HM.


Your right there is a huge similarity. And he looks really cool!


----------



## Tikibirds

> Wow they are all beautiful!
> Is the blue one a HM? You really like to rescue bettas dont you. Also how is that last fish doing?


I beleive the blue one is a HM. I think. Petco had him labeled as a HM.

The last fish is doing very well. Her fins have turned a royal blue color and I can see the tail fin has some new growth :-D

I like the feeling I get when a sickly/neglected fishie is doing well a few weeks later and I really do not think anyone else would of bought either of them if I had left them there  Especially that female since she looks like she is missing half her body (which kinda creeps me out when i see her swimming in her tank). I know walmart will just buy more fish and I cant save them all. But I can make a difference to those that I did rescue.

ETA
my fish look so small compared to everyone else's.


----------



## FuulieQ

AKD1727 said:


> That's amazing! Fly looks all black except for the dark emerald green on his body but the flash brings out all his colours. I didn't even know he had those colours until I saw the photo


Isn't it cool how they just pop up like that? It's like, woah, whose fish is THAT? :U

Your CT is a very handsome fellow, by the way.


----------



## FuulieQ

Blaze54 said:


> Oh my word! I was like: NO way!!! Haha great fish by the way!


Thanks! He may be a PK but he's the pansiest pansy fish I've ever owned. I have to be careful when I let him exercise with the mirror that I don't leave it up too long or he gets depressed because he can't scare the rival away, haha.


----------



## AKD1727

FuulieQ said:


> Isn't it cool how they just pop up like that? It's like, woah, whose fish is THAT? :U
> 
> Your CT is a very handsome fellow, by the way.



Thanks  I have to admit Fly's got me obsessed with CTs now! I look at all these fish and think 'Yup, I'll have that one...and that one...oooh! and definately THAT one!' :lol: Mum doesn't help, it took her 30 seconds to say 'We should get him a girlfriend!' I think I'll wait a while before I try my hand at breeding!

Pansy?! :lol: Fly acts all tough then scoots off and hides behind a leaf or his bark tunnel, though, he hasn't flared at me yet, just shows his fins and wiggles his tail. I guess he'll start to flare as he matures?


----------



## betta247

Hi everyone, I'm a new member. Here are pics of my new betta who will be arriving next week.


----------



## bettalover2033

He looks so adorable. His fin's edge is very unique. You are very lucky to have him.

Did you do research on bettas?


----------



## betta247

bettalover2033 said:


> He looks so adorable. His fin's edge is very unique. You are very lucky to have him.
> 
> Did you do research on bettas?


Thanks, I know i'm very lucky to have found him. Yes I have been researching and reading up on bettas for a few weeks now. I have also kept tropical fish for around 10 years now, but this is my first betta. I'm hooked already.


----------



## bettalover2033

betta247 said:


> Thanks, I know i'm very lucky to have found him. Yes I have been researching and reading up on bettas for a few weeks now. I have also kept tropical fish for around 10 years now, but this is my first betta. I'm hooked already.


Well i welcome you to the addicting world or bettas.

Also im happy that you actually did research before getting one too, but it helps that you have been a recent fish keeper in the past. Well bettas are just my favorite fish before angelfish. 

So what have you decided to name him? 

BE WARNED: WHEN OWNING BETTAS, YOU CAN NEVER HAVE JUST ONE. THEY WILL ALL CATCH YOUR EYE AND STEAL YOUR HEART!:-D


----------



## betta247

bettalover2033 said:


> Well i welcome you to the addicting world or bettas.
> 
> Also im happy that you actually did research before getting one too, but it helps that you have been a recent fish keeper in the past. Well bettas are just my favorite fish before angelfish.
> 
> So what have you decided to name him?
> 
> BE WARNED: WHEN OWNING BETTAS, YOU CAN NEVER HAVE JUST ONE. THEY WILL ALL CATCH YOUR EYE AND STEAL YOUR HEART!:-D


I haven't dedcided upon a name yet. I am finding hard to think of one.


----------



## BrookeGrace

A few of my still unnamed fish. :-D
The lighting in my house is awful so hopefully these are clear-ish. (And sorry that they're all weird sizes. Cropped out blurriness/aforementioned bad lighting areas.)




























++ Finally getting annoyed with my photo-snapping. He swam to the side, flared, and was like "Geeez, enough pictures already." ;-)


----------



## bettalover2033

Haha. 

wow he is beautiful! He is a very pretty butterfly Veil Tail.:-D:-D


----------



## EternalSakura

Hi Everyone! Im new as well and love seeing everyone's beautiful Betta's. I've had my baby Kaida for a week now and I'm learning more and more everyday.


----------



## bettalover2033

Oh my goodness you veil tail is so pretty! He is a Multi-Color Marble Veil Tail.

And you are very lucky to have found him!

Feel free to ask ANY question you have about him or any bettas!:-D


----------



## bucketlove

this is my new baby tybalt! he also answers to tibs. i'm not quite sure about his coloration. 
he seems like a cambodian-butterfly.

++edit: better photo.


----------



## bettalover2033

@bucketlove: He is a very pretty Veil Tail. 

His coloration classification is a pink, white, with white iridescent multi color.


----------



## Lamia

*Tank Update*

Hi everyone! It's been a while since I've posted. Recent photos of my gold CT's, *Dorado*, home. 










Here is Dorado.










It's a ten gallon filtered/heated tank with a new edition. 










*Jacques Custodian*
A bristlenose catfish


----------



## bahamut285

@Lamia: That is the most colourful tank ever, XD!!!! So pretty *w*


----------



## bettalover2033

Oh wow! Your tank is so unique and bright!
It looks like a commercial tank.


----------



## Lamia

I highly recommend bristlenoses. They're like little janitors. I'm lucky my betta isn't very aggressive.


----------



## KristinM

Im also new - thought i would add pictures of my new addition, currently named Sid...that could change! im so undecided on a name! 

This is Sid and his 3 tank mates - much to many people's horror he happily shares his space with 3 guppies. To date there have been no problems as he is not very aggressive.


----------



## Lamia

KristinM: Sid is so pretty! Love the red and blue. The guppies are cute too.


----------



## bahamut285

I just swapped my male and female's tanks. She got the bigger one because she's more zippy than he is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jAHNazdayQ


----------



## KristinM

Lamia said:


> KristinM: Sid is so pretty! Love the red and blue. The guppies are cute too.


He is really starting to grow nicely and his colours are coming out  I adore him! Wish i could pick him up and cuddle him! ha ha!


----------



## Kelso

*Got my first male Betta!*

Isn't he gorgeous?










No name yet, I can't think of anything fitting.


----------



## Sweeda88

Kelso said:


> Isn't he gorgeous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No name yet, I can't think of anything fitting.


He's very pretty! Just call him Shiny McBettapants. lol


----------



## ScarlettAngel

Stunning Bettas, that's my next purchase - when the times right gotta get tank sorted first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## copperarabian

my new halfmoon from petco


----------



## KristinM

All very pretty! Naming them can be hard!


----------



## bettalover2033

copperarabian said:


> my new halfmoon from petco


Wow he is very pretty! His caudal tail could have been better if Petco took a little better care of their bettas and other lower class animals. 

You know what, i really want to go to Petco because i see that they have beautiful HM,s and HMPK's!:-D:-D


----------



## fleetfish

*Aaand I caved.*

Because he was too cute dammit. <3


----------



## bettalover2033

fleetfish said:


> Because he was too cute dammit. <3


Wow he looks kind of like mine but with red marbling instead of blue.


----------



## roarsirroar

hello! this is my first betta fish (i really don't have a name for him. my mom calls him red, rocco, fred, or mr. miyagi )
i've had him for about two weeks now and i'm looking at all these pictures here and i'm just wondering is my fish just young or does he just have small fins? 
hes just 2 inches...


----------



## Sweeda88

He's probably just young. 2 inches is a normal size for a Betta. Is that his body length, or including his tail? He's pretty!


----------



## roarsirroar

yeah hes 2 inches including his tail


----------



## Sweeda88

He's pretty young, then! It's normal for young Bettas to have short fins like that.


----------



## roarsirroar

haha woops! i lied! i just measured him again and hes 2 1/2 inches! i guess when i measured him earlier he was a little bit further away from me :sarcastic:

so does that make a difference or...?


----------



## Burd

Just wanted to post a pic of one of my females, Lazuli, sporting the best breeding bars I've seen on any of my females. 

I've never been so giddy over a fish wanting to get her mack on before.


----------



## Sweeda88

roarsirroar said:


> haha woops! i lied! i just measured him again and hes 2 1/2 inches! i guess when i measured him earlier he was a little bit further away from me :sarcastic:
> 
> so does that make a difference or...?


Nope, still normal for a young Betta.


----------



## Tisia

Burd said:


> Just wanted to post a pic of one of my females, Lazuli, sporting the best breeding bars I've seen on any of my females.
> 
> I've never been so giddy over a fish wanting to get her mack on before.


lmao, that's hilarious, wtg


----------



## Tisia

my latest addition, an itty bitty skinny little girl. hard to get the camera to focus on her cause she's so small. she looks rather pink in these pics, but she's more purple in real life


----------



## britnyjackson

OMG fleetfish!! Super cute little guy! I would've totally caved too!!


----------



## copperarabian

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow he is very pretty! His caudal tail could have been better if Petco took a little better care of their bettas and other lower class animals.
> 
> You know what, i really want to go to Petco because i see that they have beautiful HM,s and HMPK's!:-D:-D



Yeah, when I brought him home his pectorals where really curly too. They look better know but his caudal fin hasn't improved yet and the fin rot hasn't gotten worse so thats good.

The 4 of the fry I bought turned out to be female I moved them in together and had a some spots open up and so I went to petco to see if I loved any fish.

Yesterday I got this guy(Anyone know what this coloration is called?)









When I got him I also picked up a cute little blue veil tail female to put with my female fry. I always thought female veiltails were super cute.









And I usually don't even look at bettas who are one color but this guy was such a pretty deep blue, I had a hard time yesterday deciding between him and the one above, and also a navy blue HM double tail with some white on the dorsal fin. Today I went back and bought him, what won me over is that he is OHM.


----------



## bettalover2033

Well im sure that he will improve in his finnage give him time. And the male that you have today, i would guess that he is a Multicolor. Your Blue HM is very pretty!


----------



## copperarabian

bettalover2033 said:


> Well im sure that he will improve in his finnage give him time. And the male that you have today, i would guess that he is a Multicolor. Your Blue HM is very pretty!



I think he will to, I havn't had him for very long and the little improvements are fantastic.

And thanks for the color identification


----------



## bettalover2033

copperarabian said:


> I think he will to, I havn't had him for very long and the little improvements are fantastic.
> 
> And thanks for the color identification


I suggest using aquarium salt to help grow his fins back. IMO/E aquarium salt is the best thing to use if you really want your fish's tail to grow back quickly. When I used it, I seen Growth beginning he next day.

Your multicolor male is very unique in how his codor pattern works out on his body. You have yourself a very nice guy there.

With the blue Halfmoon, he reminds me so much of my old bettas from the past. He looked exactly like your HM but mine was veil tail. He had the black mask on his face and everything just like yours and I named him Bluu lol. Weird but that was his name.


----------



## copperarabian

I've been using aquarium salt, hopefully I'll notice improvement soon, these are my first bettas with fin rot (The blue guy has a little too) and I've heard horror story's about it never going away. I also hope none of my halfmoons become tail biters....

I finally managed to get a ok photo of him flaring, unfortunately his dorsal and caudal fin are in front of his tail fin and he's facing away slightly, but I'll work on getting the perfect flare shot of him tomorrow. He seems to always be moving when he flares lol


----------



## jaydeashford

Hi! i'm new to this forum and fish keeping in general, I just wanted to share a few photos of my betta - i'm not sure what type he is but I fell in love as soon as I saw him!


















Here's a photo of him (I haven't named him yet!) with his female friends  I do hope they're actually female, I had an accident a few months back when buying fish for my fathers tank. We already had a male betta and so I bought 3 females to add to the tank and make him, um... happier? one of the "females" ultimately turned out to be male and poor Mr Umbra died after a severe case of fin nipping - or fighting! i'll try and get some closer pics of the "females" so if anyone notices that they aren't please let me know!


















He's flaring at the ladies quite often and is such an active little fish... I need to name him soon, i've had him for nearly 3 weeks already!


----------



## Sweeda88

They're very pretty, but...Males should NEVER be kept with females! It's a terrible idea. In the bottom picture, it looks like the female is scared. You need to separate them.


----------



## bettalover2033

jaydeashford said:


> Hi! i'm new to this forum and fish keeping in general, I just wanted to share a few photos of my betta - i'm not sure what type he is but I fell in love as soon as I saw him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a photo of him (I haven't named him yet!) with his female friends  I do hope they're actually female, I had an accident a few months back when buying fish for my fathers tank. We already had a male betta and so I bought 3 females to add to the tank and make him, um... happier? one of the "females" ultimately turned out to be male and poor Mr Umbra died after a severe case of fin nipping - or fighting! i'll try and get some closer pics of the "females" so if anyone notices that they aren't please let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's flaring at the ladies quite often and is such an active little fish... I need to name him soon, i've had him for nearly 3 weeks already!



Wow um...i dont know where to start. Well they are both beautiful fish and nice tank set up.

You have made a mistake by putting these two genders in one tank without knowing the out come.

You can NEVER put a male and female betta together unless breeding, and even then you have to be very skeptical. If you care about your bettas, then you need to take him out of their tank and separate him from the females. 

The male is a combtail and the females are combtails too.

The male will stress the females out and eventually kill them, or the females will do this to the male.


----------



## ClassicCharm

Here's one of my girlies, Scarlet. She moved into the 10g today that they will all be moving into soon!


----------



## bettalover2033

ClassicCharm said:


> Here's one of my girlies, Scarlet. She moved into the 10g today that they will all be moving into soon!


The picture isn't showing


----------



## jaydeashford

Sweeda88 said:


> They're very pretty, but...Males should NEVER be kept with females! It's a terrible idea. In the bottom picture, it looks like the female is scared. You need to separate them.





bettalover2033 said:


> Wow um...i dont know where to start. Well they are both beautiful fish and nice tank set up.
> 
> You have made a mistake by putting these two genders in one tank without knowing the out come.
> 
> You can NEVER put a male and female betta together unless breeding, and even then you have to be very skeptical. If you care about your bettas, then you need to take him out of their tank and separate him from the females.
> 
> The male is a combtail and the females are combtails too.
> 
> The male will stress the females out and eventually kill them, or the females will do this to the male.


Oh dear! that's completely the opposite to what I have been told before - I have no intention of breeding them so I shall see what I can do about separating them, perhaps transferring the females into my dad's tank since my tank isn't large enough for a divider! 

I thought i'd read up quite a lot since purchasing the fish but it seems there's nothing better than experience, so I appreciate the quick responses! 

Why is it that they can't be kept together? they wont fight, will they? I've been going on advice of friends who were supposed to be experienced keepers, and staff at aquatics stores! I didn't intend on making such a rookie mistake but then again it doesn't help when you're given differing accounts of what fish can be housed with what =/


----------



## bettalover2033

jaydeashford said:


> Oh dear! that's completely the opposite to what I have been told before - I have no intention of breeding them so I shall see what I can do about separating them, perhaps transferring the females into my dad's tank since my tank isn't large enough for a divider!
> 
> I thought i'd read up quite a lot since purchasing the fish but it seems there's nothing better than experience, so I appreciate the quick responses!
> 
> Why is it that they can't be kept together? they wont fight, will they? I've been going on advice of friends who were supposed to be experienced keepers, and staff at aquatics stores! I didn't intend on making such a rookie mistake but then again it doesn't help when you're given differing accounts of what fish can be housed with what =/


I see how you could have made he mistake. Don't worry we here at bettafish.com are all here to help. Well the reason they cannot be together is be aide without he required breeding set up. They will fight or stress another out to death by constantly chasing and nipping. I would suggest if you do decide to keep the females together, you need to have at least 4 females in one tank . Three is not a good number because the other two will gang up on the weakest one in the tank. 

I would also suggest that you only separate the male since it would be just him intend of puttin the three females in a different tank, just move him to that tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ClassicCharm

bettalover2033 said:


> The picture isn't showing


Really?! It's showing in mine...weird.


----------



## bettalover2033

Is it the picture in your avatar?


----------



## namelessfish

hi everyone! bought this little guy literally 15 minutes ago, $2 well spent  im kind of a newbie (only have 4 fishies) so could anyone tell me if he looks okay, health-wise? THANKS


----------



## namelessfish

by the by, i know the tank is tiny, my bad! since its so late i didn't have time to go to petsmart and buy him a decent one (the pet store where i bought him is madly overpriced in tanks/other equipment) so i just put him in an extra tiny tank i had already in the house. but dont fret, i'll get him a nice home tomorrow


----------



## ClassicCharm

bettalover2033 said:


> Is it the picture in your avatar?


Nope, that's my girl Alice in her little QT tank. The one that's not showing is of my red spadetail


----------



## trinoc

This is Sprite. We've had him for 2 weeks.


----------



## copperarabian

O.O Soooooo I went to a custom aquarium shop I haven't been before to look for female HM and since they had none I left with another male XD I found out a local breeder is selling them there and the shop owner got me in contact with him so I can buy a few of his females, if I get any I'll post them here. 


And of course I pick the only Betta with fin rot XD but I liked him the most, there was also a platinum dragon and a orange Betta but I was a sucker for this dude.


So this guy looks really different with flash, so first no flash









With flash, his irridesemce goes kinda crazy lol


----------



## Sweeda88

copperarabian said:


> O.O Soooooo I went to a custom aquarium shop I haven't been before to look for female HM and since they had none I left with another male XD I found out a local breeder is selling them there and the shop owner got me in contact with him so I can buy a few of his females, if I get any I'll post them here.
> 
> 
> And of course I pick the only Betta with fin rot XD but I liked him the most, there was also a platinum dragon and a orange Betta but I was a sucker for this dude.
> 
> 
> So this guy looks really different with flash, so first no flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash, his irridesemce goes kinda crazy lol


Wow, it looks like two different fish! Cool!


----------



## copperarabian

Sweeda88 said:


> Wow, it looks like two different fish! Cool!



Yeah it's so weird XD My other fish photograph really well with flash, then he looks so different XD


----------



## Eddie789




----------



## bettalover2033

Wow she is really nice! Is she a crowntail? I think she is but im not so sure, only because her caudal doesnt look like it has CT rays, but her dorsal has the CT rays.


----------



## bettalover2033

trinoc said:


> This is Sprite. We've had him for 2 weeks.



You have a beautiful "(IBC standard VT)"


----------



## Eddie789

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow she is really nice! Is she a crowntail? I think she is but im not so sure, only because her caudal doesnt look like it has CT rays, but her dorsal has the CT rays.


yes she is a crowntail. Trinoc what a pretty betta!


----------



## bettalover2033

I agree! That Vt is amazing.


----------



## Serafina

Nice fish everybody. Here's a pic of my new boy Peter. What do you think? 

~Sarah


----------



## Serafina

Here's one of Peter that I desaturated:


----------



## Eddie789

What a pretty color.


----------



## Tahki

Woo bad webcam pictures. Need to find my camera.

Atlas checking out the new divider. We thought he was a pure white betta at work. He's colored up into a pale pink with red and blue fins. Go figure XD









The only picture I can get of Mars. The moment I take a picture, he HAS to move. Went to Petco to look at tanks...and I came home with just him.


----------



## Serafina

One more of Peter:


----------



## Scienceluvr8

Just Gorgeous! :0 Amazing Fish! ;-) He reminds me though of my first betta, flapjack....sigh :-(


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57

ok this is not my fish but tell me this is not the most amazingly beautiful female ever!


----------



## bettalover2033

OH Wow she really is beautiful! and i have seen enough amazing females to last a lifetime! I think she is a MG. She looks to be a dragon but not really. Her faceplate doesnt look like it fits very well.


----------



## BetterBetta

My fish looks reaaaally different with flash
This is without: 
















With flash:


----------



## bettalover2033

Its just her iridescent color that shows most in a more brighter light setting. Also under a fluorescent light you could see the bettas true color.


----------



## bettalover2033

Also it looks like her tail healed a lot!


----------



## copperarabian

CrowntailTwitchy57 said:


> ok this is not my fish but tell me this is not the most amazingly beautiful female ever!


I'm so happy you like her 



> bettalover2033 OH Wow she really is beautiful! and i have seen enough amazing females to last a lifetime! I think she is a MG. She looks to be a dragon but not really. Her faceplate doesnt look like it fits very well.


is there something wrong with her face? here's a better picture, it looks ok to me but I'd like to double check....
Here's a better photo of her










and while I'm posting in this thread here's my other new girls and two males
Celeste








Unnamed









This guy is Vesuvius(He had been Alucard but I changed it) he destroyed his caudal fin before I bought him.
He will be paired with one of the females above next week, I just need to decide on which lol








I felt he looked more like an Alucard, he had been Ikran but he only had that name for a few hours and I don't think he cares lol He's a HM but I haven't been able to get any sharp pics of him fully flared.








I love Alucard's colors, he seems like a unique fish


----------



## TelevisionBox

My Fishy named Ms.Bubbles/Mr. Bubbles ^.^


----------



## Sweeda88

TelevisionBox said:


> My Fishy named Ms.Bubbles/Mr. Bubbles ^.^


That's a boy. I don't know why you aren't sure. LOL.


----------



## bettalover2033

copperarabian said:


> I'm so happy you like her
> 
> 
> 
> is there something wrong with her face? here's a better picture, it looks ok to me but I'd like to double check....
> Here's a better photo of her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and while I'm posting in this thread here's my other new girls and two males
> Celeste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is Vesuvius(He had been Alucard but I changed it) he destroyed his caudal fin before I bought him.
> He will be paired with one of the females above next week, I just need to decide on which lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I felt he looked more like an Alucard, he had been Ikran but he only had that name for a few hours and I don't think he cares lol He's a HM but I haven't been able to get any sharp pics of him fully flared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Alucard's colors, he seems like a unique fish



No no no, dont get me wrong, NOTHING i wrong with her face. She is amazing.

Wow you really have a thing for dragons dont you?! They are so pretty and so unique in color! And the first dragon female is just amazing! My Favorite!

Alacard is also my favorite male out of your bunch. He looks very mysterious.


----------



## copperarabian

bettalover2033 said:


> No no no, dont get me wrong, NOTHING i wrong with her face. She is amazing.
> 
> Wow you really have a thing for dragons dont you?! They are so pretty and so unique in color! And the first dragon female is just amazing! My Favorite!
> 
> Alacard is also my favorite male out of your bunch. He looks very mysterious.


I do love dragons, I think they are so pretty as long as they don't have really cloudy eyes. a lot of the bettas I had to choose from where dragons so I was in heaven when I bought these LOL I didn't even look through all the fish because I new if I saw more I liked I would be broke for weeks and wondering where I would put them XD

The breeder had another blue female that was completely blue and all her scales where dragon, she was so pretty but I liked this girl more because she has a little bit of yellow.


----------



## copperarabian

Here's a better photo of my blue dragon, in last photo I posted of her she is actually stripey so she doesn't look as much like a dragon.

The other female in the photo is the marble fry that I got from NIB betta. These new females are so mellow(They were in a almost bare tank except for a few floating plants and almond leaves and barely nipped) that I can trust them being with my smaller girls in a heavily planted tank.

Sorry for the noise, I had to use 1600 ISO and I cropped a little.


----------



## Jessabell

Breed him with the dragon female! Imagine the possibilities!  (sp)


----------



## copperarabian

Jessabell said:


> Breed him with the dragon female! Imagine the possibilities!  (sp)


Which male and which female? There all dragons lol

I'm going to spawn the copper fire and copper girl next week.


----------



## copperarabian

I was thinking of breeding the blue dragon with my petco OHM royal blue boy, but I'm unsure if I should breed the guys from petco now.... They have great looking fins though and my OHM multicolor looks amazing.
don't worry, he didn't start biting his tail, it slid through the divider a little on the side and my Plakat Glorfindel nipped him, I fixed that problem immediately.









The multicolor was a HM when I bought him, I guess he just needed to exercise those tail muscles lol










Sorry for the post spam lol I tried to just edit the one above but it was to late....


----------



## Squidmagician

*copperarabian:* Wow, those are some seriously beautiful fish you've got! And I see you have an Alucard too. :-D I love his coloring. So unique!

I got a pretty good shot of our little guy in his new home this afternoon, so I thought I'd share.


----------



## OzarksLady

Both fish are beautiful but that blue is breathtaking! At least to my untrained eyes. ;-)



copperarabian said:


> I was thinking of breeding the blue dragon with my petco OHM royal blue boy, but I'm unsure if I should breed the guys from petco now.... They have great looking fins though and my OHM multicolor looks amazing.
> don't worry, he didn't start biting his tail, it slid through the divider a little on the side and my Plakat Glorfindel nipped him, I fixed that problem immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The multicolor was a HM when I bought him, I guess he just needed to exercise those tail muscles lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the post spam lol I tried to just edit the one above but it was to late....


----------



## copperarabian

Squidmagician said:


> *copperarabian:* Wow, those are some seriously beautiful fish you've got! And I see you have an Alucard too. :-D I love his coloring. So unique!
> 
> I got a pretty good shot of our little guy in his new home this afternoon, so I thought I'd share.



Yay! Alucard is awesome, who is your Alucard named after? Mine is named after the Alucard in Hellsing Ultimate 




> *OzarksLady
> *Both fish are beautiful but that blue is breathtaking! At least to my untrained eyes. :wink:


Thanks! I really like him, don't like solid Bettas as much but I think he's pretty


----------



## AnaMD

*My female Crisis!!!*

I have a female veiled tail beta fish that is five years old now, I got her when she was three years old from a friend and have had her sense then. She lived in a half quart tank for three years, my friend who was dying of terminal cancer was talking to me about Laphonsoe(the betas name) when I told her about me having a 20g tank with a lonely goldfish and she asked me to take her. Her tail was considerably shorter when my friend had her but after a year or so getting used to Geido (my goldfish), her tail got longer and has continued to grow. I don't know if it was because I have housed her in a tank with other fish that are not beta and her eating the mixed fish food. Or if something else occurred that I wouldn't of thought of.
I had her checked out with two different pet stores and they both said she was female, and they didn't understand why her fins are growing. Can any one help me figure out whats happening to her?


----------



## Scienceluvr8

Hello, and welcome to the forum!  Well, I'm perplexed as to how they arrived at that conclusion, but your betta is unmistakably a male...sorry. Females have no where near as long as fins as your betta does, which is a tell tale sign that it is a he not a she. Regardless, he is a very good looking betta! Its a wonder that he has managed to coexist that long with the goldfish who is not tropical like the betta. (Bettas require their tanks to be at much higher temps than what a goldfish calls for)


----------



## Squidmagician

copperarabian said:


> Yay! Alucard is awesome, who is your Alucard named after? Mine is named after the Alucard in Hellsing Ultimate


Thanks! That's our Alucard's namesake as well. We're both big Hellsing fans, and it just seemed to be the perfect name for him, being all flamboyant and red. :3


----------



## copperarabian

Squidmagician said:


> Thanks! That's our Alucard's namesake as well. We're both big Hellsing fans, and it just seemed to be the perfect name for him, being all flamboyant and red. :3


My guy reminds me of when Alucard starts looking all crazy and gets the little wispy things XD Sometimes I see people with "Team Alucard" shirts, I'm not a fan girl but I totally want it, I do think he is the most awesome vampire ever and my favorite parts of the show is when he starts killing people.... that sounds so horrible but it's soooo awesome looking! lol

I love your guy, he's so adorable


----------



## Squidmagician

copperarabian said:


> My guy reminds me of when Alucard starts looking all crazy and gets the little wispy things XD Sometimes I see people with "Team Alucard" shirts, I'm not a fan girl but I totally want it, I do think he is the most awesome vampire ever and my favorite parts of the show is when he starts killing people.... that sounds so horrible but it's soooo awesome looking! lol
> 
> I love your guy, he's so adorable


That's exactly what I thought of when I saw him! :-D Oh, man. I've seen that on icons and such before, but I didn't know there were t-shirts. I think I need one! XD Haha, that's my favorite too. I know, it sounds terrible, but hey, it's fiction. And besides, it's always jerks who totally deserve it. And yeah, it just looks SO COOL. The swirly shadows and the eyes... oh, gawd, the eyes... XD He's definitely my favorite vampire. :3

Awwww, thanks! We sure love him.


----------



## Jessabell

It's a male. (to AnaMD)


----------



## copperarabian

Squidmagician said:


> That's exactly what I thought of when I saw him! :-D Oh, man. I've seen that on icons and such before, but I didn't know there were t-shirts. I think I need one! XD Haha, that's my favorite too. I know, it sounds terrible, but hey, it's fiction. And besides, it's always jerks who totally deserve it. And yeah, it just looks SO COOL. The swirly shadows and the eyes... oh, gawd, the eyes... XD He's definitely my favorite vampire. :3
> 
> Awwww, thanks! We sure love him.



It's not always bad guys, in one episode he just kinda runs around the building killing/eating/mauling the cops/SWAT team along the way who are just doing their jobs. It still looked cool though, and probably traumatized Seras LOL

They usually sell the shirts an anime conventions, here's a website where they also carry it http://aardvarkscreenprinting.bizhosting.com/team_alucard.html

I can't wait for the last episode of Hellsing Ultimate to be released, I've been waiting for more then a year for it XD Not sure if you watch it in Japanese as it comes out in japan so I won't ruin any of those episodes for you XD



I'm thinking about naming my female platinum dragon Seras since she contrast with my Alucard so much XD What do you think?


----------



## AnaMD

Scienceluvr8 said:


> Its a wonder that he has managed to coexist that long with the goldfish who is not tropical like the betta. (Bettas require their tanks to be at much higher temps than what a goldfish calls for)


Well I guess I will have to go with what you say. Laphonsoe lives with three other fish, a small black Moore, a bottom feeder, and of course my gold fish, they are all getting along fine.


----------



## Betta Slave

copperarabian said:


> I was thinking of breeding the blue dragon with my petco OHM royal blue boy, but I'm unsure if I should breed the guys from petco now.... They have great looking fins though and my OHM multicolor looks amazing.
> don't worry, he didn't start biting his tail, it slid through the divider a little on the side and my Plakat Glorfindel nipped him, I fixed that problem immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The multicolor was a HM when I bought him, I guess he just needed to exercise those tail muscles lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the post spam lol I tried to just edit the one above but it was to late....


 
You should breed her to the first blue boy  You won't get any dragon (as dragons have the thick white scaling) but they'd make some gorgeous fry.


----------



## Squidmagician

copperarabian said:


> It's not always bad guys, in one episode he just kinda runs around the building killing/eating/mauling the cops/SWAT team along the way who are just doing their jobs. It still looked cool though, and probably traumatized Seras LOL
> 
> They usually sell the shirts an anime conventions, here's a website where they also carry it http://aardvarkscreenprinting.bizhosting.com/team_alucard.html
> 
> I can't wait for the last episode of Hellsing Ultimate to be released, I've been waiting for more then a year for it XD Not sure if you watch it in Japanese as it comes out in japan so I won't ruin any of those episodes for you XD
> 
> I'm thinking about naming my female platinum dragon Seras since she contrast with my Alucard so much XD What do you think?


Oh, you're right! I... uh... kind of forgot about that. >_> But yes, it still looks awesome. XD

Ooh! Thanks for the link! I'll definitely add that to my "Things to Buy When I Have Money" list.  Right after all the fishy stuff I want/need now. :3

We do keep up with thing sometimes, but with Hellsing we've just been waiting for the DVDs to be released. And we've been waiting _forever_ for the next one. Have you read the manga? I'm curious to see how closely they follow it with the ending...

You should definitely name her Seras! She totally looks like a Seras. XD And she's beautiful, I must say. 

You know, I wasn't initially all that interested in females since part of what I love about bettas is the long gorgeous fins on the males. But after seeing so many gorgeous females here and on Aquabid (which is so wonderfully dangerous), I'm beginning to think I might like to try a sorority tank someday in the future...


----------



## bettalover2033

AnaMD said:


> I have a female veiled tail beta fish that is five years old now, I got her when she was three years old from a friend and have had her sense then. She lived in a half quart tank for three years, my friend who was dying of terminal cancer was talking to me about Laphonsoe(the betas name) when I told her about me having a 20g tank with a lonely goldfish and she asked me to take her. Her tail was considerably shorter when my friend had her but after a year or so getting used to Geido (my goldfish), her tail got longer and has continued to grow. I don't know if it was because I have housed her in a tank with other fish that are not beta and her eating the mixed fish food. Or if something else occurred that I wouldn't of thought of.
> I had her checked out with two different pet stores and they both said she was female, and they didn't understand why her fins are growing. Can any one help me figure out whats happening to her?



The betta that is in the picture is a male and should not be with any goldfish because bettas and goldfish arent supposed to mix.

Also there is nothing wrong with your new old betta lol


----------



## gummi

I've given up trying to get a decent photo with the flash off, he's just too active. Anyway, here's my half moon dragon from my LFS.


----------



## bettalover2033

The last picture looks very pretty!


----------



## copperarabian

Betta Slave said:


> You should breed her to the first blue boy  You won't get any dragon (as dragons have the thick white scaling) but they'd make some gorgeous fry.



I was actually thinking about doing that XD but not until later this year, at least until I've raised and homed my first spawn I plan to start soon.

Also dragons aren't only the thick white scales, I have blue dragons, copper dragons, and platinum dragons.


----------



## PiscisAmor

This is my Aliquis! He's not fancy but he's my handsome boy!










Sorry it's fuzzy. He hates the camera.


----------



## Squidmagician

*gummi:* Wow, that is one gorgeous fish! I love his coloring. :-D

*PiscisAmor:* Aliquis looks like a very pretty boy. My Al is a bit camera shy too. He's fine until he sees it, then he'll dart away and hide. Silly fishy.


----------



## CyerRyn

Brownie my HMPK









Snapper (fins are growing back fast)









Trogdor being cute


----------



## bettalover2033

I love your HMPK!! He is beautiful!


----------



## hodgepodgen

Here he is in his 3 gal tank


----------



## Rhapsodie

*Hodgepodgen*, your second guy looks a lot like mine. Twinsies~!
Here are two (small) pics of Hydrus!

















I'll admit that I worry about taking pictures with flash. With if I hurt his poor little eyes?!


----------



## neonqueencobra

*My Beautiful Marble Male Delta Tailed Betta fish, Ace. *

Isnt he wonderful? I think so don't you?


----------



## Rhapsodie

*Neonqueencobra*, I love Ace's colors!!! Oh, and the last two pictures are hilarious. Needs a mustache though!!


----------



## Oiseauii

Thought I'd post some new pictures of Eko I just took today!

I love his white markings









This picture shows them off very well



























Hiding from me!


----------



## bettalover2033

hodgepodgen said:


> Here he is in his 3 gal tank



What is with all of these beautiful dragons all of a sudden?!

They are both fantastic!

Lovely colors on both of them=)

-BL2033


----------



## bettalover2033

Oiseauii said:


> Thought I'd post some new pictures of Eko I just took today!
> 
> I love his white markings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture shows them off very well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hiding from me!



Very nice halfmoon you have there. He looks like he could carry the butterfly gene, but you could never be too sure.

He also looks pretty young. Does he have a name?


----------



## Oiseauii

Thanks bettalover! His name is Mr. Eko.


----------



## neonqueencobra

*Rhapsodie,* Thankyou, I loved him at first sight in the store and just had to get him I've had him about a month now


----------



## MorganC2010

Wow, all of them are so beautiful, it makes me want to get another! Well here is my boy, Tiberius, 



















Does anyone know what type of betta he is? I know there are different kinds, but I don't know what he is.


----------



## Betta Slave

He's a veiltail  He's very pretty! He's not really a cambodian, since his head is a darker color than his body, so I'd say multicolor.


----------



## MorganC2010

Betta Slave said:


> He's a veiltail  He's very pretty! He's not really a cambodian, since his head is a darker color than his body, so I'd say multicolor.


Thanks for the info! Also the on in the pic you're using for an avatar looks awesome, is it yours?


----------



## bettalover2033

MorganC2010 said:


> Wow, all of them are so beautiful, it makes me want to get another! Well here is my boy, Tiberius,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what type of betta he is? I know there are different kinds, but I don't know what he is.





Oiseauii said:


> Thanks bettalover! His name is Mr. Eko.



I love the name. I had A ct named tiberius


----------



## copperarabian

I just took some good photo's of one of the two pairs I plan to breed, and I don't want to make a thread for them yet so off to betta photo's for me XD I had Seras with Glorfindel for a while, but decided she really needed a break and Glorfindel really didn't want her near his bubble nest yet so I put her back in the cup for a while. Glorfindel is my 2nd most aggressive Betta and I'm being very careful him. I have them together now and poor Seras swims under his huge nest in the bow position and Glorfindel flares and nips at her so she swims back to the plants and Glorfindel keeps working on his nest. Her anal fin is a little shredded now but Glorfindel is letting her hide out in the plants instead of chasing her through them like he had been before. 

Glorfindel my HM plakat who was one of my first Bettas. I've always called him a red platinum dragon, but next to Seras it's very obvious he is off white lol








HM Seras, Here's the best photo I could get of her fully flared, all the others look better but she is only half flared. Recently I noticed she had a copper belly lol









Once I have good photo's of my other pair flaring I'll post them, The female is a HM copper dragon, and the male is a OHM copper dragon with red fins


----------



## bahamut285

Absolutely stunning pictures Copperabian! I am jealous of your skilllssss


----------



## BetterBetta

@Copperarabian what camera do you use? These photos are phenomenal, I heard you were a photographer?


----------



## copperarabian

bahamut285 said:


> Absolutely stunning pictures Copperabian! I am jealous of your skilllssss


Thanks, manual focus helps the most, although with a point in shoot you can sometimes focus first, then adjust how close you are to your fish. but manual focus is better 



> @Copperarabian what camera do you use? These photos are phenomenal, I heard you were a photographer?


I use a Nikon D3000, it's a entry level DSLR camera. And I'm currently going to school for photography 



Here's another pic from the same set, I thought it was kinda cute. I might use it for the contest this month....


----------



## BetterBetta

:-DUse it--its adorable! You'll probably have my vote!


----------



## Betta Slave

MorganC2010 said:


> Thanks for the info! Also the on in the pic you're using for an avatar looks awesome, is it yours?


Yup, it is.  Thanks.

CA- that pic is really cute! Definitely use it.


----------



## hmboyz

copperarabian said:


> Thanks, manual focus helps the most, although with a point in shoot you can sometimes focus first, then adjust how close you are to your fish. but manual focus is better
> 
> I use a Nikon D3000, it's a entry level DSLR camera. And I'm currently going to school for photography
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another pic from the same set, I thought it was kinda cute. I might use it for the contest this month....


wow! nice pair! let's trade! :-D


----------



## Learn To Fly

copperarabian said:


> Thanks, manual focus helps the most, although with a point in shoot you can sometimes focus first, then adjust how close you are to your fish. but manual focus is better
> 
> I use a Nikon D3000, it's a entry level DSLR camera. And I'm currently going to school for photography
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another pic from the same set, I thought it was kinda cute. I might use it for the contest this month....


If you enter this, I will vote for it. This is an awesome picture!


----------



## bahamut285

I'm looking to get a DSLR one day as well...I just don't know too much about them to decide though. A lot of my snobby camera enthusiasts say I should get get a super expensive PAS instead...

Probably because they don't want to be associated with a noob with a DSLR lol


----------



## copperarabian

hmboyz said:


> wow! nice pair! let's trade! :-D


lol If I don't mess up raising the fry once they spawn I'd totally trade for one of your platinum fry, or when you spawn you black fires XD



And I think I have decided on my Betta of the month photo since people seem to like it so much 

@bahamut285 There are some amazing DSLR's that are really high quality and even full frame that lots of professional photographers use, DSLR's aren't for newbies and if you know how to use them your photo's can be amazing, expecially when you know how to use it without "auto" lol


----------



## bahamut285

@copperarabian: Yeah I'm definitely a n00b when it comes to cameras. My friend lent me her Canon Rebel for a holiday with a kit lens and I took fairly decent pictures. My talents lie in landscape and macro, LOL. Anything else turns out a little meh, the autofocus corrects my lack of skill :/

Also, it's weird, every time I get a new digital PAS, it's AMAZING. Takes the best pictures, never messes up, FABULOUS. Then whenever a friend or a family member gets a new digital PAS, it's like my camera gets jealous and starts taking horrible photos suddenly........I dunno what's up with that XDD


----------



## hmboyz

copperarabian said:


> lol If I don't mess up raising the fry once they spawn I'd totally trade for one of your platinum fry, or when you spawn you black fires XD
> 
> 
> 
> And I think I have decided on my Betta of the month photo since people seem to like it so much
> 
> @bahamut285 There are some amazing DSLR's that are really high quality and even full frame that lots of professional photographers use, DSLR's aren't for newbies and if you know how to use them your photo's can be amazing, expecially when you know how to use it without "auto" lol


sounds good. I'll be looking forward for it. :-D


----------



## copperarabian

This guy was at a Petco in grass valley CA and I loved him XD If I didn't already have my HM king Estel I would of brought him home with me, plus it's a 4 hour drive...


----------



## Minxies

Lol, all I can hear is "Kees me!"


----------



## Minxies

One more, and I'll stop for now lol. 
(bugger wouldn't keep still, and kept flaring at the camera, lol.)


----------



## Shimizoki

He looks amazing. Mine flares... buts its a week half uncaring flare. I cant get as stunning of a picture as you guys have.


----------



## copperarabian

*@Minxies*
wow he's really pretty, whenever I see crowntails flaring I always wonder how awesome they would look as a HM or OHM lol


----------



## Minxies

*Shimizoki-* Lol, Thank you so much! He is such a rageaholic. Usually he's pretty calm; but once something sets him off, he'll keep going for a few minutes. I'll have to get up and walk away from the tank just to let him calm down. 
Yours sounds a bit more docile. XD Nothing wrong with that at all~ 

*Copperarabian- *Thank you as well! and oh god, I know. That'd be gorgeous to see.


----------



## Johnificent

My betta that I just got last week, HUNTER! XD Here's a picture of him:
View attachment 31383


----------



## copperarabian

Johnificent said:


> My betta that I just got last week, HUNTER! XD Here's a picture of him:
> View attachment 31383


He's sooo pretty! Is he a copper dragon?


----------



## Johnificent

I honestly have no idea! hahaha, im not the best at identifying bettas X) he was such a lucky find at petco! when i looked at him he immediately rushed to the front of his cup and stared at me XD


----------



## copperarabian

Johnificent said:


> I honestly have no idea! hahaha, im not the best at identifying bettas X) he was such a lucky find at petco! when i looked at him he immediately rushed to the front of his cup and stared at me XD


Post a photo when he starts flaring


----------



## Johnificent

I will try! I've put a mirror in front of him before but he never flares once


----------



## MorganC2010

Wow, I'm seeing some really awesome bettas here. I am new when it comes to the world of bettas, I had no idea there were so many different kinds. Does anyone know of some where I can see pictures of all of the different kinds? Other than this fourm lol.


----------



## Tisia

well this thread lists most tail and color types. on Aquabid you can find a lot of different varieties of bettas which are for sale. It is pretty amazing just how many variations they come in


----------



## MorganC2010

Tisia said:


> well this thread lists most tail and color types. on Aquabid you can find a lot of different varieties of bettas which are for sale. It is pretty amazing just how many variations they come in


Thank you! Now I want another one. :-D


----------



## Tisia

lol, they're very addicting, and AB definitely does not help you resist temptation, lmao


----------



## MorganC2010

It sure dosen't! Bad thing is i'm headed to a fish store at some point soon to get some daphina (sp?) for my little Tiberius who is recovering from a very mild case of bloat. I am afraid I won't be able to resist getting my second betta. I have a smallish bowl I would be able to put him in for now. I have a 40 gallon that I hope to get a devider and stuff for so I can give Tiberius, and possibly a new fish a bigger home.


----------



## mickos

*my bettas females*

View attachment 31458

View attachment 31459


----------



## mickos

*and my betta male*

View attachment 31460


----------



## Sweeda88

Mickos, you shouldn't keep males and females together, and females need to be kept in groups of at least 4. If you keep them together like that, they could end up fighting and injuring, possibly killing, one another. I don't mean to sound critical, but I'm more concerned about the fish than anything else.


----------



## bettalover2033

I agree completely with sweeda.

We all are just looking out for the fish and owners, so that our knowledge is passed on to younger generations.

-BL2033


----------



## roarsirroar

Rocco the fish!


----------



## bettalover2033

His caudal is pretty too!


----------



## roarsirroar

it grew so much in so little time, too! i posted a pic of when i first got him quite some pages back (i think it was page 215) its weird cause his fins grew alot but i don't think his body grew


----------



## mickos

Thank you for your opinions.Normally you was right, but my fish are raised together small and do not fight at all.many people are amazed but fish are very friendly and do not stick.I have one male and four female.and twice I made ​​and separate male mated with a female and now I have two lines of baby betta.also hold with these betta four guppy.and stand together as one big family.
View attachment 31485


----------



## copperarabian

mickos said:


> Thank you for your opinions.Normally you was right, but my fish are raised together small and do not fight at all.many people are amazed but fish are very friendly and do not stick.I have one male and four female.and twice I made ​​and separate male mated with a female and now I have two lines of baby betta.also hold with these betta four guppy.and stand together as one big family.
> View attachment 31485


That's awesome that you are able to keep them together peacefully  could you post a photo of your aquarium set up?

oldfishlady has planted aquariums with males and females so it's possible, just takes a lot of work. I'm pretty sure she had to go through a few generations of fish to get it right.


----------



## mickos

this is my link on youtube with my aquarium http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtMIwVr0MiM


----------



## ollief9

View attachment 31561


Percy...


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish

Cute


----------



## Momo x3

Here is Gomez  I think his colors are gorgeous!


----------



## chikito

*My first Betta *

Here is Peesh
Could you identify for me what kind of betta fish is peesh?


----------



## Sweeda88

He looks like a delta tail to me! He's very pretty.


----------



## Shimizoki

Ohhh sweeda I was just thinking delta, you have no idea how happy I just got identifying a betta.


----------



## chikito

wow, thanks for identifying him


----------



## Tahki

Finally got my camera working. I could only grab pictures of Wheatley and my new fish, Archimedes in their split tank. Mars and Atlas are still waiting to go back into their new clean tank.

 Here's Archimedes! I went to Petco today and ended up coming home with him. My friend laughs at me saying that bettas come in all sorts of colors and yet I own nothing but white/ pale colored ones.










And tiny little Wheatley who's been doing his best to look big and imposing to Arc. Arc is twice his size. I don't really know if he's a dragon plakat. I work at Petsmart so when those dragons came in...he got hidden behind the fish wall for me lol. Anyone know his color?


----------



## PewPewPew

Looks like a dragon to me~


----------



## PewPewPew

Balthier, aka Baller!  

He's my br0ski, I love this boy so much, even if he's got no tail left after his bout with aggressive/resistant rot 

He's too sweet for that to matter <3 <3

Baller before:









Baller now, about 1 month or so after having almost no tail:


----------



## fleetfish

3P: Baller's still gorgeous. I love his eyes!

Rohan being harrumphy while I took pics of Soleil. He wanted a few too


----------



## PewPewPew

How cute he is!  I love that beard~


----------



## MorganC2010

Wow fleetfish your betta is so bright! and Momo, Gomez looks quite a bit like my Tiberius other than yours appers to be a ct and mine is a vt. Every time I come to this page I see that pic first and think "hm, I don't remember posting a pic of Tiberius that looks like that" lol.


----------



## Sweeda88

I love big fishy beards. I call Sequin my "Mountain Man" because of his huge beard.


----------



## fleetfish

Love them too! They're too cute for words when they flare, aren't they?


----------



## Sweeda88

Yes!


----------



## copperarabian

my multicolor changed some, now he has way more red in his fins 

before








After


----------



## BlueEyes

Copper, your little baby is gorgeous, and you got some stunning pictures of him!

Seeing all of these pictures makes me excited (and nervous) for the day that I get to get my first betta!


----------



## mjoy79

copperarabian said:


> my multicolor changed some, now he has way more red in his fins


wow. such a dramatic change!


----------



## Squidmagician

Copper, he was beautiful to start with, but that extra red in his fins just makes him even _more_ gorgeous!


----------



## CyerRyn

Trogdor Flaring at Snapper through the plastic mesh.


----------



## copperarabian

My new marble from petsmart C:


----------



## Sweeda88

O.O He's a PETSMART fish?! They only carry VT and CT at my PetSmart! I've only seen pretty fishies like him at my PetCo!


----------



## copperarabian

pet smart just started selling HM's and Dragonscale Plakats, maybe they just haven't gotten to your store yet :C

This guy is supposed to be a HM, but at the moment he has a super delta spread, He might just need some exercising to get it back to a HM if he isn't a delta.


----------



## Sweeda88

I haven't looked at Bettas there in a few months. I'll have to see what they have the next time I go there. Not that I have space for another fish or anything. LOL


----------



## copperarabian

yeah, space is a big issue

I really like this photo I took of my new red platinum boy  and another of my marble


----------



## bettalover2033

@:copperabian: Your marble looks beautiful. He looks like an Aquabid betta!


----------



## UglyMuffin777

@:copperabian: Your betta is AMAZING!!! AHAHA It looks looks like you fishy photoshopped him or something, lol 

ANY WAY Heres my little Cosmo: (also thats him as my avatar/profile pic if you havent noticed the big letters stating "Cosmo")


----------



## hodgepodgen

copperarabian said:


> yeah, space is a big issue
> 
> I really like this photo I took of my new red platinum boy  and another of my marble


I saw them on DevArt before here lol. I faved them


----------



## Cassandra90

Here is my halfmoon Ares. I have had him since this past February.


----------



## mjoy79

love the yellow and black


----------



## bettalover2033

I love Mustard gasses! Ares is amazing!


----------



## hodgepodgen




----------



## NCBettaMom

My 9 year old daughter wanted to name him Nemo. So, Nemo is his name!


----------



## copperarabian

*@NCBettaMom*
That bubble nest is AMAZING!


----------



## Sweeda88

copperarabian said:


> *@NCBettaMom*
> That bubble nest is AMAZING!


I think that's from the air pump, not the fish.


----------



## NCBettaMom

I think he puts bubbles too. When I put his food it it sizzles. When I clean it out there aren't as many. And by morning thers is alot more. Not 100% sure though. Have been wondering...


----------



## maggiegator

My baby, Arlen. My cat managed to knock his tank over and kill him, but he was gorgeous and had tons of spunk. I'll post pics of my new boy as soon as my camera is done charging!


----------



## Jessabell

aawwee


----------



## mjoy79

maggiegator said:


> My baby, Arlen. My cat managed to knock his tank over and kill him, but he was gorgeous and had tons of spunk. I'll post pics of my new boy as soon as my camera is done charging!


I'm sorry for the loss of Arien 
I have a cat too and keep my tanks high enough up so she can't get to them. I wish I could keep them lower but I know she would mess with them for sure!


----------



## bettalover2033

Very nice fish everyone! I especially love the HMPK's closer to the top of the page.


----------



## Tisia

the boys in one of my 10 gallons
Gilmore, love how he's been marbling








Erebus who gets jealous if I take pics of anyone else








and Jazz with his mangled tail, dang biters


----------



## mjoy79

Not the first time for me to post a pic of Justin Furstenfeld, but I just can't get enough of his little blue nose. Its so cute


----------



## Nimbus13

Only 3 bettas so far :3 

Batman










Captain America 










Aristotle


----------



## Pitluvs

Ben, Jose and Hughie


----------



## Sweeda88

Pitluvs said:


> Ben, Jose and Hughie


I don't see a picture. Was there supposed to be one?

EDIT: NVM, it loaded AFTER I wrote this!!!


----------



## Pitluvs

Sweeda88 said:


> I don't see a picture. Was there supposed to be one?
> 
> EDIT: NVM, it loaded AFTER I wrote this!!!


Actually hehe I loaded them through the site and they were side by side, so I deleted and pulled them off my picasa. You probably see the post when they were removed


----------



## hermeh

neptune
he doesn't flare with mirrors tho


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow! there are so many bettas! So unique! I love your Marble Halfmoon plakat, Tisia.


----------



## Vanah

Sorry to hear about your cat incident, maggiegator. I had been wanting to get back into fish for several months now, but I was afraid Edwin would go psycho on the tanks. He's a very trouble-prone cat who loves to knock things down. To my amazement the boys have been home over a week now and he'll sit by their tanks and stare for a few minutes, but for the most part is totally indifferent.


----------



## bettalover2033

Vanah said:


> Sorry to hear about your cat incident, maggiegator. I had been wanting to get back into fish for several months now, but I was afraid Edwin would go psycho on the tanks. He's a very trouble-prone cat who loves to knock things down. To my amazement the boys have been home over a week now and he'll sit by their tanks and stare for a few minutes, but for the most part is totally indifferent.



Aww poor fish. Im living with a cat that is so interested in the water but i havent seen any fishing from her (YET) but im not going to take the chance to i put mine in a higher place where i would enjoy my fish but the cat wouldnt even dare get up on.

Good Luck guys and gals with your cats:/.

-BL2033


----------



## Vanah

Here are my three Dragon HMPK:









Pei Ling, from Petco









Mitch, from Petco









Roland, from Petsmart


----------



## HazelrahLayna7

Wow! They have some beautiful colors! I LOVE Pei Ling's colors!


----------



## bettalover2033

Vanah said:


> Here are my three Dragon HMPK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pei Ling, from Petco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitch, from Petco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roland, from Petsmart



I love your first one!! He is like a blue moon!

-BL2033


----------



## copperarabian

Vanah said:


> Here are my three Dragon HMPK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pei Ling, from Petco


WOW! He is the prettiest Plakat I've ever seen O.O


----------



## Vanah

Thanks everyone! I feel very lucky to have them, Pei Ling especially. He is my desktop baby, hangs out by my computer, and his beauty makes me smile every day. <3


----------



## bettalover2033

Vanah said:


> Thanks everyone! I feel very lucky to have them, Pei Ling especially. He is my desktop baby, hangs out by my computer, and his beauty makes me smile every day. <3



If i had that fish he would be my desktop bkround too.

-BL2033


----------



## BETTA DET

Here's Freedom, Flaring.


----------



## bettalover2033

Nice pattern on that guy!

-BL2033


----------



## TwilightNite

Ok, here are my special babies! Sorry that I could not get pics up, I was not working, sorry for the inconvenience.
Skye,
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2221&pictureid=15042

Angel,
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2219&pictureid=15035

Opal,
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2220&pictureid=15031


----------



## PewPewPew

Oh, angel is so stunning... They all are, but angel is like something Ive seen on aquabid


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow where did you get angel from??

-BL2033


----------



## Vanah

This is just me being silly, it's not even very big, but Mitch made his first bubble nest today and I've only had him a week. I am a proud fish mommy.










Really though, I'm sure all you betta owners know, there is nothing quite like seeing your boy make a nest. It just brings such a smile to my face, cause I know it means he's happy and healthy.


----------



## PewPewPew

Aww, yay!

Btw, is that green and white plant real? Was it labeled "ribbon plant"? If so, its not aquatic and will die :C


----------



## Vanah

XD Nah, it's a silk one. I would LOOOVE to give my boys real plants but every time I've attempted to touch real plants they barely last a week. I've always been that way with anything green.


----------



## PewPewPew

Maybe theyre not aquatic! :O Try java fern or anubias. Kill that, and Ill believe you 

And oh, good. Its pretty convincing, just a bit too dark than a real one!


----------



## Vanah

Java fern was actually my first attempt...


----------



## bettalover2033

You should be proud. Its his first bubblenest. The size doesnt matter when its the first or the 100th bubblenest. It just is exciting and well IMO its cool.


----------



## Myates

Finally believe I found a name for my lil rescue.. Xander. 

Sorry for quality, used camera phone since can't seem to find my memory card for my digital since I moved 

It was hard to get him to hold still, was feeding time and he was concentrated on the food, didn't notice me. Doubt he would of noticed a shark even :shock:


----------



## dragonflie

I could look at these all day, there are some quite beautiful fish!

I'd post a pic of mine, but he is in my avatar. 

<----

*omg the thumbs down, I don't get it..if anyone can tell me where thats coming from when I'm certainly not clicking it, it would be great


----------



## Yurusumaji

Gyarados ain't nothin' too special as far as coloring goes, but I think he's handsome!


----------



## PewPewPew

Haha, the thumbs down comes from the "advanced" reply, on the bottom. You probably cant edit it out, but if you click on "none" itll remove it.

Ive posted this elsewhere, but I havent shown him here in a while 

Baller! <3 <3


----------



## dragonflie

You really have a gorgeous fishie there. 

Here are some real pics of my own (apologies for the flash..not enough ambient light in the room)



















And a video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTlacC_eRJs


----------



## TwilightNite

Whoa! your fish is so pretty! I want him!


----------



## TwilightNite

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow where did you get angel from??
> 
> -BL2033


I got Angel at Petco surprisingly.:-D
Also, sorry about the double post.


----------



## Yurusumaji

Buttercup is gorgeous!

I have to use the flash on my camera or else it refuses to pick up Gyarados' coloring and he just looks like a red blob.


----------



## bettalover2033

TwilightNite said:


> I got Angel at Petco surprisingly.:-D
> Also, sorry about the double post.


Wow i need to get to petco! Beautiful guys i seen there.

-BL2033



dragonflie said:


> You really have a gorgeous fishie there.
> 
> Here are some real pics of my own (apologies for the flash..not enough ambient light in the room)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTlacC_eRJs


I really like your MG he is very pretty! His caudal is something i have never seen before too! Im sure that your betta is Just Loving that huge tank!

Have you thought of adding other kind of fish?
-BL2033


----------



## Sweeda88

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow i need to get to petco! Beautiful guys i seen there.
> 
> -BL2033
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your MG he is very pretty! His caudal is something i have never seen before too!
> 
> -BL2033


He's a delta tail! Not that uncommon. lol


----------



## PewPewPew

Oh, do you mean the double banded color? "Triple butterflies" are on AB from time to time with perfect banding.

He's very handsome, btw


----------



## bettalover2033

Sweeda88 said:


> He's a delta tail! Not that uncommon. lol



I know that Deltas are not rare but i was talking about his color not his tail type. I never seen that kind of marble pattern there.

Its Unique and cool.

-BL2033


----------



## Sweeda88

Oh, well next time be more specific! Lol


----------



## bettalover2033

Sweeda88 said:


> Oh, well next time be more specific! Lol



Well isn't it kind of obvious that i wasnt talking about it's actual tail type because Im pretty experienced and have been on this site for a long time. LOL:lol:


----------



## Sweeda88

IDK, I thought of it right after I posted. I felt stupid. lol


----------



## bettalover2033

Sweeda88 said:


> IDK, I thought of it right after I posted. I felt stupid. lol



Nah, no big deal! We all make mistakes. TRUST ME (I KNOW FROM EXPERIENCE).

-BL2033


----------



## Myates

Walmart find today! Didn't mean to get any fish..

He's still in shock it seems, so keeping him in a dark tank now. Did some light to take the pics.. he is actually a darker red, unsure why the colors kind of messed up.. the rocks are black, not blue. Darn led lights hehe.. oh and the tips of his fins are a light blue, so pretty! These pics do him no justice 




























And Xander checking out his new neighbor.. he flared, but couldn't get the other one going lol.









Was trying to come up with a name for the new one.. any suggestions? No personality yet that I've seen.. but came up with Cheveyo (Hopi Spirit Warrior), Spyro or Draco.. anything else would be appreciated!


----------



## bettalover2033

Xander is a nice VT! I used to have a really pretty VT named Bluu because he was so blue lol. Nice boy there im sure that they have such beautiful personalities.

-BL2033


----------



## Myates

Thank you! Yes, Xander has a funny personality, but Spyro is still in shock from the move so waiting to see how he turns out. But love him just the same. 

His "blue" look. Sometimes his scales are shining blue, sometimes green hehe









You can't see meeeee...


----------



## fleetfish

I picked up Oliver yesterday. 

He has no beard whatsoever, his body is short and his face is turned up like a pug's ... yep, he's ... odd. I was sure no one would buy such an odd looking betta. 

But even odd bettas need homes


----------



## PewPewPew

Big belly boy  What a weird little fellow! <3


----------



## LittleBettas

6 bettas right now:

King









Pickle:









Hercules:









Chile:









Tihs:









and poor little Finn who has NO fins


----------



## BetterBetta

Ohhh Finn
Here's Lulu, and her 
"Deeeeeeeeeeeeerrrp face", and then Charlie boyyy








Sorry for the huge pics of Charlie :x


----------



## PewPewPew

Oh my goodness, Littlebetta, those poor fish need some serious AQ salt treatments :,( Only one has fins that are ok! That last one makes me sad.

Nice derp face on the first pic, betterbetta XD


----------



## trek29

*My second betta!*

I picked out my second betta yesterday, he must be fairly young as he's half the size of my first betta that I got in April! I think his name is going to be Yoshi


----------



## LittleBettas

PewPewPew said:


> Oh my goodness, Littlebetta, those poor fish need some serious AQ salt treatments :,( Only one has fins that are ok! That last one makes me sad.
> 
> Nice derp face on the first pic, betterbetta XD


 
Kings fins are naturally "ratty looking", I honestly think he may be a CT VT mix or a CT badly bred

Tihs's fins are perfect

Hercules is still in AQ, his fins have grow SO much 

Chile has bad ammonia burn plus the fin curling, he has been in a AQ bath since I got him (4 days ago)

Pickle just has funky looking fins, I go back and forth between boy and girl still on him... his beard isnt as big as my other males...

And poor little Finn... I got him last night and he is in a espom bath, he has SBD also, doing amazing, loves food and has built a nice bubble nest (he as SO much trouble swimming, he wedges hisself inbetween leaves so he cn sleep at night and so he can rest, otherwise he turns on his side)

All of them are Walmart rescues, Hercules I got for free and Finn was a dollar off (Pickle was bought as a girl)


----------



## fleetfish

Adric, my red VT, clowning around ... his tail has grown in VERY nicely but he still has only one ventral; the other one is still a stub but it doesn't affect him. He's quite the character <3


----------



## PewPewPew

Ahah, look at that flare! <3


----------



## anglnarnld

He is so RED! <3


----------



## Litlover11

Here are my fish: 

This is Touchstone, who is currently being treated for a case of aggressive fin rot. He is the first fish I ever adopted. 
View attachment 33725

This is my newest fish, He Who has Not Been Named Yet. I just got him today. He is acting hyper active and I can't tell if those dark spots on his face are ammonia burns or natural coloring. I hope he is OK. 
View attachment 33726


View attachment 33727

And this is Prince, my nieces Betta. I am fish-sitting for her. This was my birthday present to her. 
View attachment 33728


----------



## PewPewPew

Fyfsh! He's my new boy 



















I luh himmmm :3


----------



## anglnarnld

@Litlover11; Prince sure is a looker!


----------



## 2littlerevheads

would love to share my little man , this is ruby


----------



## PewPewPew

Aw, ruby's cute. Maybe consider giving him a bit more water in that tank, or even better- a bit bigger a tank C: He looks a little cramped <3


----------



## Littlebittyfish

PewPewPew said:


> Fyfsh! He's my new boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I luh himmmm :3


What fin type is he? He is really pretty.


----------



## dragonflie

I already got a separate thread, but since there's a pic thread here is a repost: 

And he needs a name yet..I'm at a loss. Ideas are welcome.


----------



## mjoy79

dragonflie said:


> I already got a separate thread, but since there's a pic thread here is a repost:
> 
> And he needs a name yet..I'm at a loss. Ideas are welcome.


cute!


----------



## fleetfish

Oliver proudly showing off his verdant hues <3


----------



## dragonflie

NEED MORE PICS!! :lol:


----------



## PewPewPew

Oliver is so derpy, I love him!

@ Littlebittyfish, He's either a delta/super delta or a young HM. Cant tell quite yet D: either way, he's a sweetie pie 

And I think his name should be ChaCha! No clue why. Just...ChaCha! lol!


----------



## CodeRed

Cathair (I might have to change his name, now I can only see it as "Cat Hair", not "KA-heer" LOL)


----------



## Findlay

CodeRed said:


> Cathair (I might have to change his name, now I can only see it as "Cat Hair", not "KA-heer" LOL)


 
Lol, I love his name! My hubby picks on me for giving my babies... uhm... unusual names.

Maybe add a silent 'e' to the end if it bothers ya? Cathaire? Idk :roll:


----------



## PewPewPew

*cough cough* coderederedered CO-derr'd.

> <3

ITS LIKE A PLAGUE. IT INFECTS EVERYTHING


----------



## CodeRed

I think I might add that e, lol! It'll help quite a bit 

pewpewpewpewpewpew!! I CAN'T DO ANYTHING TO YOURS LOL. Not fair at all!!


----------



## PewPewPew

MUUUHUHUAHAHAHAH > you love it.


----------



## CodeRed

I am so ashamed. I'm going to my corner.


----------



## Findlay

My lady, Poe... Just thought this pic was cute and wanted to share.
Checkin out her freckles... d'oh!

She's a silly lil thing


----------



## Amphibianite

Well here is my new boy, just got him today... He is my very first betta. Still need a name for him. He is a bit quirky in a good way and laid back.


----------



## Pitluvs

I guess I'll post my boys, sorry for some horrible pics!


----------



## mjoy79

Pitluvs said:


> I guess I'll post my boys, sorry for some horrible pics!


Those are awesome pics! Good bunch of boys you got there


----------



## Littlebittyfish

PewPewPew said:


> @ Littlebittyfish, He's either a delta/super delta or a young HM. Cant tell quite yet D: either way, he's a sweetie pie


I wish my 2 deltas would let their fins grow!:evil::lol: I have never seen their fins full grown out...They always _nom_ them down...


----------



## PewPewPew

Bad fish, bad!!


----------



## 2littlerevheads

PewPewPew said:


> Aw, ruby's cute. Maybe consider giving him a bit more water in that tank, or even better- a bit bigger a tank C: He looks a little cramped <3


 he is in there at the moment because he had bloat and it in the middle of he special salt swim


----------



## Littlebittyfish

panda...even though he doesn't look like a panda anymore...:lol:










Robin








Milo









Oscar









Cleo










Picasso








Sherlock...He was someone elses fish..I was watching him for a little bit but they never came back for him. So hes mine now.:lol: He is kind of hard to photograph.









My moms betta, Blaze.

_aaand_...Random photo of my goby.









Isn't he cute? :lol:


----------



## fleetfish

*Moon* <3


----------



## dragonflie

So I never had a divided tank before I got Skye. I have spent the whole time worrying about them, probably too much. I don't want them stressing each other at all; so I check on them all the time. But I'm really starting to feel like they are only remotely interested in each other if I'm not in the room...cause this is what I get when I go over there. 2 little fishies begging for food!


----------



## Scrambles

*My new boy Stryder!*

Just brought this guy home from PetSmart. Couldn't believe how fast his colors changed when I got him in his new home. He is hella fast too, considering he has been stuck in a tiny cup for who knows how long.
View attachment 34213

View attachment 34214


----------



## Silver Spar

Here's my baby, Sheldon.

Only had him a couple of weeks, and already he's intended to be the first of many:-D


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Sheldon is pretty!


----------



## Silver Spar

Thanks - I think so too.

My Fiancee and I rescued him from the LFS, but beyond being fairly sure he's a VT, I'm not sure how to describe him


----------



## Scrambles

I wouldn't say Sheldon is a VT, at least not from that picture anyway. He definitely looks like a DT from that angle.


----------



## cjayBetta

*Haven't been on here in a while. Heres Windu, pics of Coco will follow eventually. Was too lazy to go downstairs to take the picz of him LOL.

Windu's gotten into tail biting. Got some shots of the nice fin growth on some of the pics.
























































*


----------



## ArcticRain

This is my new Betta! Just brought him home today! Still thinking about a name, maybe i will name him Finn?


----------



## Scrambles

I think he looks like a Fil or Faramir.


----------



## Eziekel

really nice pictures!


----------



## Dragonii

here's a pic of my buddy, he sits on my desk at work and helps make the days a bit better.


----------



## Sweeda88

He's so pretty, Dragonii! I love him.


----------



## dsgems

*My fish Kessler*

I think I finally did it (with some help


----------



## PewPewPew

Nice, Dsgems  I suggest pulling up that anubias so that its rhizome isnt buried and pulling just ever so slightly on the sword to keep its "crown" up and above the gravel-- the crown is just just below where the leaves stop and roots begin 

Also, is that plant on the castle a sagittarius? if so, bury it the same as the sword to keep it happy 

If the ribbon plant in the bottom right is real, its non-aquatic btw :<


----------



## dsgems

*Thanks for the advice*

:-D:-DThanks PewPewPew, The ribbon plant is silk. I have changed the tank. I bought some new plants, and pulled the anubias up based on your suggestions to someone else. I didn't know about the the sword needed to be up, not buried. I don't know what a sagittarias is. Actually I don't know what the plant is. I really appreciate your checking it all out for me. It means a lot to count on you. I will try to post a pic of the new set up.


----------



## Sweeda88

Annabelle, Sequin, and Banana Freckles! Look at Sequin's enormous beard! Fierce fish is fierce! Also, I realize how tattered Nanner's fins are. I need to get him a better plant. I think it's his plant that is ruining his fins. Or he bites them when I'm not looking. I'm not sure which. But it's NOT fin rot. There are no dark edges.


----------



## PewPewPew

dsgems said:


> :-D:-DThanks PewPewPew, The ribbon plant is silk. I have changed the tank. I bought some new plants, and pulled the anubias up based on your suggestions to someone else. I didn't know about the the sword needed to be up, not buried. I don't know what a sagittarias is. Actually I don't know what the plant is. I really appreciate your checking it all out for me. It means a lot to count on you. I will try to post a pic of the new set up.


No problem, hun. Yes, the sword needs to be up a little bit. And the sagittarius is that plant that used to be on top of your castle. I have one, too


----------



## Littlebittyfish

My new guy.

















I told myself no more...Then I seen some really nice coppery HMs from petsmart here on the forum...So I went on a search to find one...but they had no HMs...I ended up falling in love with this lil guy though.

Not sure what to name him yet.


----------



## bettalover2033

Littlebittyfish said:


> My new guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told myself no more...Then I seen some really nice coppery HMs from petsmart here on the forum...So I went on a search to find one...but they had no HMs...I ended up falling in love with this lil guy though.
> 
> Not sure what to name him yet.



He is a pretty one! His face is just too cute!

-BL2033


----------



## Jbrofish8

Heres my double tail betta, Ghost.

I think hes still pretty young, and he doesn't sit still long enough for a clear picture. >.<


----------



## Sweeda88

He's VERY pretty! =)


----------



## DNangel

This is Kenny my HM


----------



## mjoy79

cool! a salamander!


----------



## Dragonii

mjoy79 said:


> cool! a salamander!


"a salamander" did I miss something? I didn't see a salamander.


----------



## mjoy79

thats the fin type. his betta has the white border- its called salamander


----------



## Dragonii

Ah, haven't heard that one before.

Thank you.


----------



## Litlover11

My new Betta Ares finally slowed down long enough for me to get a decent picture. He is one energetic fish!
View attachment 34782


----------



## Sweeda88

Wow, he's gorgeous! I love the blue on black body!


----------



## Litlover11

Thank you! He also flashes green under certain light.


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Litlover11 said:


> My new Betta Ares finally slowed down long enough for me to get a decent picture. He is one energetic fish!
> View attachment 34782


_aaww_... He is a cute little guy.


----------



## bettalover2033

I agree with @littlebittyfish: He is cute! He looks so small!

-BL2033


----------



## bettamaxx

*meet Midnight*


309765_260990740595458_100000536015569_991419_795397_n by erick joe, on Flickr

Mustard Blue
Halfmoon


----------



## bettamaxx

*better pic*


296436_261462973881568_100000536015569_993260_5483632_n by erick joe, on Flickr


----------



## Sweeda88

He's gorgeous!


----------



## bettalover2033

He is so pretty!

-BL2033


----------



## Vanah

Midnight is lovely!

I have some new pics to share, I did a serious photo session with everyone :3 
Roland









Pei Ling! I love how depending on the light source, Pei is sometimes royal blue (like his first photo I shared) and sometimes this rich metallic green <3 









Mitch~ (didn't get any good pics of Mitch, but you can see how neat his metallic gold coloring is even in this pic)









And my new guy, Jasper! He broke my plakat-only run lol. The green on him only shows up in bright lighting. I love his flowing double tail~



















Finally, this fish has no name, but he'll be staying with me for a bit. He is a gift for my niece, but he can't move in just yet cause they have a lot of family stuff going on right now. :3 She'll get to see him and name him this weekend. She's turning eleven.


----------



## Litlover11

Vanah, your Bettas are so beautiful! I especially love the plakats, they are so cool.


----------



## bettamaxx

*Sonic w/ red fins*

Thank You!!! Guys for appreciating midnight
I now introduce you Sonic


312269_262481053779760_100000536015569_997418_4912154_n by erick joe, on Flickr


----------



## bettalover2033

bettamaxx said:


> Thank You!!! Guys for appreciating midnight
> I now introduce you Sonic
> 
> 
> 312269_262481053779760_100000536015569_997418_4912154_n by erick joe, on Flickr


Wow Sonic really fits him. He is gorgeous!

-BL2033


----------



## Dragonii

*I shall prevail...*

What do you mean it's too big for me to eat? It will get soft enough to break off bits if I just hold onto it long enough.


----------



## Sweeda88

Dragonii said:


> What do you mean it's too big for me to eat? It will get soft enough to break off bits if I just hold onto it long enough.


That's so cute! xD He's GORGEOUS, btw. I WANT him!


----------



## bettalover2033

@Dragonii: Wow HE really caught my eye!

-BL2033


----------



## Dragonii

Yeah, I love him.

I was in Petco and I saw him. I bought him. Couple of weeks later and I was buying a $70 tank for him.

I just hope he is happy.


----------



## bettalover2033

Dragonii said:


> Yeah, I love him.
> 
> I was in Petco and I saw him. I bought him. Couple of weeks later and I was buying a $70 tank for him.
> 
> I just hope he is happy.


Im sure he will be happy.

-BL2033


----------



## Foxell

Jango hanging out with my golden mystery snail Supersonic <3


----------



## missm83

This is Prince. my 1st betta


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Mr. roboto


----------



## bettamaxx

*meet Tails*


293955_264759450218587_100000536015569_1005833_510015_n by erick joe, on Flickr


----------



## tokala

My new buddy and ultimate DREAM betta; Magpie! *AKA "Pie"*


----------



## Sweeda88

Magpie is gorgeous! His name suits him perfectly.


----------



## tokala

Sweeda88 said:


> Magpie is gorgeous! His name suits him perfectly.


Thanks girlie!


----------



## bettalover2033

tokala said:


> My new buddy and ultimate DREAM betta; Magpie! *AKA "Pie"*



Wow he is beautiful!

-BL2033


----------



## Litlover11

I have never seen a Betta like that before, so beautiful!


----------



## bettalover2033

@Tokala: All of your bettas that i have seen have been so pretty!

-BL2033


----------



## tokala

bettalover2033 said:


> @Tokala: All of your bettas that i have seen have been so pretty!
> 
> -BL2033


Thank you so much! I am so lucky- good timing on AB I guess!


----------



## bettalover2033

tokala said:


> Thank you so much! I am so lucky- good timing on AB I guess!


I agree that you are very lucky!


----------



## hmckin20

i'ma post pics here from now on. o___o











this is Florence, checking out her new (fake) terracotta pots.










and she's suuuch a cutie. i got her just today. c:











she has a marilyn monroe dot above her lips.



and here's soldier, my first rescue, being all "what is this ish?" to his gravel that i put into his tank.






















images are crappy cause i have them in plastic QT tanks until my tank plan works out.
basically i have four betta in four QT tanks right now- and jericho in his 2.5 gal tank.
i'ma move soldier and harvey from their QT tanks into one of two of my currently empty ten gals, since they're bigger and will need the space once they get healthy. THEN, when jericho gets bigger (and less difficult to keep track of in a divided ten gal) i'ma put him and viper (when he gets less difficult to feed and keep happy) into the second ten gal. and then i'ma put florence into the 2.5 gal.


----------



## Litlover11

Introducing Freyja! I sort of "rescued" her from my local petsmart. A week ago, I went into the store to find the most beautiful Betta I have ever seen. He was a tiny HM butterfly with an opaque body and green fins. He was being kept in this display "tank" that had killed two previous Bettas. I came back two days later to buy him, when I learned that he had succumbed to the display tank of death. It made me so angry that I felt I needed to save at least one life that day. So, I picked out a female in a filthy cup who was way in the back and took her home. 
Here are some pictures of my beautiful girl:
View attachment 35711

View attachment 35712


----------



## hmckin20

awwa, poor hm :C but freyja's colors are dreamy.


----------



## bettalover2033

Adorable fish you guys got!

-BL2033


----------



## starr141660

halfmoon double tail
























My first betta! not sure what to name it yet. got it from petco


----------



## bettalover2033

starr141660 said:


> halfmoon double tail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first betta! not sure what to name it yet. got it from petco



I think instead of a HMDT, he might be a Lyre tail male. Lyre tails usually have a wider spread like he does. Either way he is a real beauty! Maybe if you get a picture of him flaring at a mirror we can tell for sure. 

-BL2033


----------



## doggyhog

He looks like a regular DBT to me. Not a lyre tail or a halfmoon double tail..

He's beautiful!


----------



## phoenix91

Haven't been on here in a while so thought i'd post updated pics of my boy, Oji.

So this is when i first got him about 5-6 months ago:

View attachment 35901


This is him now:

View attachment 35902


He's had a bit of an issue with tail biting, hence the gaps and the new growth. However, he is a lot bigger and his tail is a lot longer and he has much more colour now than he used to. The only downside is i think my water might be a tad hard and it's caused his fins to curl slightly. I would change the hardness but i don't really want to add anymore chemicals to the water if it's not necessary.


----------



## ArcticRain

My new Halfmoon Betta!! I havn't named him yet. I'm thinking of maybe naming him Freedom.


----------



## starr141660

flaring picture of my betta still unnamed haha! what do you think. petco isnt very accurate at the breed. i just love the color of him


----------



## starr141660

bettalover2033 said:


> I think instead of a HMDT, he might be a Lyre tail male. Lyre tails usually have a wider spread like he does. Either way he is a real beauty! Maybe if you get a picture of him flaring at a mirror we can tell for sure.
> 
> -BL2033


soo what do you think?


----------



## bettalover2033

phoenix91 said:


> Haven't been on here in a while so thought i'd post updated pics of my boy, Oji.
> 
> So this is when i first got him about 5-6 months ago:
> 
> View attachment 35901
> 
> 
> This is him now:
> 
> View attachment 35902
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's had a bit of an issue with tail biting, hence the gaps and the new growth. However, he is a lot bigger and his tail is a lot longer and he has much more colour now than he used to. The only downside is i think my water might be a tad hard and it's caused his fins to curl slightly. I would change the hardness but i don't really want to add anymore chemicals to the water if it's not necessary.


He has a beautiful Sky Blue color! Is great how it blends in with his other colors!

-BL2033



ArcticRain said:


> My new Halfmoon Betta!! I havn't named him yet. I'm thinking of maybe naming him Freedom.


Wow he has such a big body! He's "Beefy". But i love his coloration. Its so normal but it fits on him elegantly.

-BL2033


----------



## ArcticRain

Thank you!


----------



## bettalover2033

ArcticRain said:


> Thank you!



Your welcome

-BL2033


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57

<-- this is my betta Maslow


----------



## fleetfish

Got a pic of Quest flaring. What a beauty <3 <3 <3


----------



## bettalover2033

fleetfish said:


> Got a pic of Quest flaring. What a beauty <3 <3 <3


He is beautiful! Amazing colors on him! You are very lucky!

-BL2033


----------



## OzarksLady

lalalaura said:


> LOL.. I have a cheap camera so I thought that was my problem. Then I tried using my dads expensive Nikon and had the same problem. I need to figure out how to do this.



Your probably following your fish with your camera when your trying to get a shot of it instead of letting him/her get into your field if vision. Hold the camera still and when the fish swims in front of it then take the picture.


----------



## Potential4Evil

this is my new guy- Baldwick
hes the complete polar opposite of what Chum-Fu was and hes doing tons better then Chum did....He even started eating the first day! ^_^ and loves harassing Gary, his mystery snail companion, by nibbling his shell and just sitting ontop of him when hes along the bottom of the tank


----------



## copperarabian

my new boy who I bought at Petco on Saturday XD I still need to get some good photo's in the middle of the day but this still shows his colors pretty good. His white has a really pretty copper iridescence he's colored up a little  

I love copper bettas XD


----------



## Potential4Evil

ooo! i love the black ones! I want to get a second one so bad and its so true that you get addicted when you get one...


----------



## bettarainbow

I have 10 coppers in my fish room, 4 hm, 4 ct and 2 hmplakat, but there is one special that i really like it. He is full mask hm, very clean copper body scale and his age is now 1 year and 4 months old. His body is so strong that i call him Aklan, it is Mongolian, it mean gladiator in english.


----------



## Frenchylion1

*Fire Truck*

I got my first betta today, my friend named him Fire Truck...he is a handsome Cambodian crowntail, with just the slightest hint of blue in his fins. He has some serious anger issues XD he and this other male were the only ones actually trying to kill each other throught the plastic cups. I got him at petco.


----------



## copperarabian

wow, that copper HM is incredible O.O did you breed him or is he from Thailand?


----------



## bettarainbow

No, i did not breed him and he is not from Thailand. I bought him from a breeder from CA. I bred him with few females full mask copper or black dragon but the fry never turn out like him. I think he is unique, that is why i am doing my best to take a good care of him. 
Since i have him, comparing to my other betta, he is the only one that has been so healthy, never sick and always active and eating well.


----------



## bettarainbow

bettalover2033 said:


> Your welcome
> 
> -BL2033


Hi bettalover2033, i like your dragon dbt hmplkat. I have a multicolor dragon hmplakat male and he look similar to the one you have in your avatar.

What do you think ??


----------



## missm83

rustyness said:


> new betta


 WOOOOW LOOK AT THIS BETTA!STUNNING!:shock:


----------



## missm83

Prince getting ready to jump for a pellet..i love this shot of him ;-)


----------



## Potential4Evil

My new yellow veiltail- I named his Ra like the egyptian sun god...he used to be super pale when he was at the store now in only a couple of hours his color has gotten brighter


----------



## bettamaxx

*Meet my Plakat named Melon*

Finally a cantaloupe colored halfmoon plakat betta


306442_271751549519377_100000536015569_1032182_515787680_n by erick joe, on Flickr

Beautiful Bettas Everyone


----------



## Vanah

Finally got a picture of Mitch that really shows off his unique coloring. I can't even describe it. He shimmers metallic gold and copper in the light, and sports all different shades of grayish-greens, yellows, even hints of purples. He's just one amazing fish! :heart:










Ethan (who's not really that new but he evaded the camera a while, before turning out to be quite photogenic!) 

















Mika (who does not cooperate for cameras)









And my newest, Travie, who is very tiny and likely is a baby!


----------



## bettamaxx

*back again*


299669_271775546183644_100000536015569_1032315_797101223_n by erick joe, on Flickr


----------



## missm83

great looking betta!


----------



## Silverfang

Oh super wow! That is one awesome betta bettamaxx!


----------



## dragonflie

I love posting pics.


----------



## bettamaxx

*photoholic*

Thank you guys for the likes
here we go again


DSC02453 by erick joe, on Flickr


----------



## copperarabian

I got a new boy today, He was labeled as a VT but after I got home I saw he was a delta 

Without flash.

















With flash because it's the best pic of his fins


----------



## Sakura8

Copper, he's gorgeous! I know you'll get that poor tail of his fixed up in no time.


----------



## Vanah

Oooh, Copper he's cool! Looks a bit like the one I forced myself to pass up at Petco today cause I just barely got Travie. Lol!


----------



## elegantlyunsophisticated

Alright, time for all my little guys! I don't have pics of my Buckminster and Lucy yet, but Buckie is a cellophane boy with chewed up fins from a fincident a couple months ago (my nasty female got in his side). Lucy is a teeny little ink blue CT and she can survive anything! She lived for a day with a humongous synodontis catfish and thought nothing of it. Now, time for the pics I actually have! The first one is of Kasterborous, or "angry fish" who died this past summer unexpectedly  the second is of my newest boy who is unnamed because I'm waiting to check out his personality. He is definitely the most unique betta I've ever owned! A great petsmart find


----------



## elegantlyunsophisticated

just realized Kaster's pic is upside down... just turn your heads/flip your laptops everyone! XP


----------



## copperarabian

@Sakura
I'm really happy it's not rot, at least with tail biting it should heal quickly 

I also took some better photos of the copper Butterfly HM who was sold as a Delta tail.


----------



## SinfulBeauty

i shall introduce igor  (dont ask about the name )










-he has majorly grown since i bought him in may. i mean i thought he was fully grown then, but his tail and body has gotten so much longer 
-he has a few different colors around his body. he also has small dark spots on his dorsal fin which look nice but are too small to see in the pictures
-he shows little/basically no aggression. if i put my finger near the glass he will back away and he barely ever flares.


----------



## Pataflafla

An update of Mirage who is still fitting his name ever so well. He likes to be white and red with no flash, but almost completely light blue with flash.
View attachment 36841


Starscream, who has slowly been gaining confidence and manning up against Pants.
View attachment 36842


Moonshoes, who had a quick (and thankfully so) brush with danger in the form of Lyra, the female that if she ever spawned with Ratchet would make little piranhas. 
View attachment 36843


Ratchet, who has been steadily regrowing his fins after another episode of tail biting when he was still able to see other bettas. If he can't get to them, he'll seriously maim something he can get to (his fins). He looks sad because he wanted food despite have a big breakfast (3 pellets as opposed to his usual 2).
View attachment 36844


And precious little Sabino, who I thought was a little cellophane girl, but is slowly tuning out to either be really young and coloring up or a marble. She's actually quite a bit darker since this video was taken only a few days ago.

http://s1114.photobucket.com/albums/k539/PataflaflaRatamacue/?action=view&current=001.mp4&newest=1


----------



## SassyBetta

*Pomidor*

This is my newest boy hes my replacemnet for araumi who passed away a day or so ago  but yeah his name is Pomidor, tell me what you think.


----------



## Pataflafla

He's gorgeous. I've never seen one so red. And with a red beard to match too.


----------



## SassyBetta

i know i was a lil suprised by that too. idk if his tail will get any larger, actualy idk how they make their tails larger but anyway yeah hes sooo purdy


----------



## missm83

SassyBetta said:


> This is my newest boy hes my replacemnet for araumi who passed away a day or so ago  but yeah his name is Pomidor, tell me what you think.


hes lovely!!! you know Pomidor means tomato? :doh!: thats why you named him that....hes so red and pretty!:welldone:


----------



## Dragonii

Picked up a new guy the other day.


----------



## missm83

awww hes so cute!! congrats on a new boy


----------



## RavenofLight

The first picture is my DT betta, Rocco, who passed away a few months ago. He was a Petco betta. And the other two are of my new betta that I got a few days ago, also from Petco. His name is Ivan. He was labeled as a delta tail, but I think he is at least a super delta, if not a young HM since he is still small in real life. I'm not sure what color he is though...he turns a different color every time the light hits him since he's so metallic. That's what I have been refering to him as, "metallic", when people ask what color he is. But I'm not sure what color he really is. I want to call him copper, or some sort of copper/gold, copper/fire color (maybe all three ;-)) but I'm not sure. Any help would be great, thanks!


----------



## ArcticRain

Everyone has such beautiful betta's!! Here is my new baby named Lucky! Sorry the picture is big!


----------



## Sweeda88

Annabelle, Blush, Data, and Sequin.


----------



## Cinnamee

Help me name him =) My friend suggested Spectra. I like it but I wanna wait for some more suggestions before naming him..


----------



## LaLaLeyla

Heres my fishies. I edited the pics in picnik because my camera makes pics look terrible


----------



## Anitax3x

these fish are GORGEOUS


----------



## Anitax3x

*had to brag too *

here is my DT male leonitis :-D


----------



## Tahki

We needed to take pictures of random things for my class. So I got the fancy camera from college and finally got some good pics of two of my fishies.

Little Wheatley and his Aperture tank.









And the female betta I adopted from work, Chell. She was grey when I got her and my manager said she wasn't pretty. XD Oh if she could see her now.


----------



## bettamaxx

*Finally found blue body and red fins crowntail*

My Hard to find Coco


DSC02467 by erick joe, on Flickr


----------



## Vanah

OMG Tahki, I LOVE Wheatley!!!


----------



## PewPewPew

Hahah, how clever! Love the portal reference.


----------



## bettalover2033

bettarainbow said:


> Hi bettalover2033, i like your dragon dbt hmplkat. I have a multicolor dragon hmplakat male and he look similar to the one you have in your avatar.
> 
> What do you think ??


He looks amazing! Where did you get him?


----------



## Tahki

Vanah said:


> OMG Tahki, I LOVE Wheatley!!!


XD Thanks. He's my favorite of the bunch. I jokingly called him that, it stuck, and now all my fish have Valve/Portal names. Hence Wheatley, Chell, Atlas, and Archimedes (bird from Team Fortress). My friends want me to get another female so I have a glados.

If I can find fish safe Portal toys, his tank will be complete!


----------



## bettamaxx

*Got a perfect name for my fish*

My blue/red crowntail named Pepsi:blueyay::redyay:


DSC02484 by erick joe, on Flickr


----------



## Vanah

I'm normally not a fan of CT at all but I love the patterns in his coloring!


----------



## Sweeda88

Blush looks like a little flame in this one! I love my pretty lady!


----------



## marauder

Here is Bubbles, playing with the corys.


----------



## Sweeda88

Bubbles is adorable!!!


----------



## jdvyner

*Theo And Filet*

My two bettas Filet (Blue) and Theo (Red)


----------



## betta lover1507

i have i think a combtail bi-color blue-rayed female, i have named her luna:








and i have a DBT, steel-ish blue, red splashed male named lunar (i am completley in luv with this fishie so much:








he is a droopy and daydreamer little guy, and he loves his partner luna


----------



## Vanah

New boy~! Jasper is_ fabulous_!



















This makes six now, and I've got one more on the way from Aquabid... I think I'm going to have to cut myself off after him. Silly fish, all being so pretty. O_O


----------



## jdvyner

brilliant colors. Lucky


----------



## Tisia

love Jasper's white pectorals


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow, when i thought i've seen it all, there is more!

-BL2033


----------



## SassyBetta

ok so i saw this guys pic yesterday...... do they really get this green?


i wana be clear this isnt my fish but oh god i wish it was, green is my all time forever fave color.


----------



## fleetfish

Green bettas are the least common irridescent colours, so they do exist, but they're kind of rareish. I really really really wish they weren't!

Just thought I'd update on some pics of my copper CT, Raja. 










Here he's all like "peekaboo I see yoooou" *flarage*


----------



## Vanah

SassyBetta said:


> ok so i saw this guys pic yesterday...... do they really get this green?
> 
> 
> i wana be clear this isnt my fish but oh god i wish it was, green is my all time forever fave color.


Sassy, it really depends on lighting. My guess is that fish is pretty green with a blueish/turquoise hue to him. My guy Pei Ling is a prime example of what lighting can do to a fish's coloring. Both of these pics are completely accurate to how he looked to the naked eye in the lighting he was in, but he barely looks like the same fish. 



















Personally I love that about him, he's like a little chameleon.


----------



## karendawne

*my first halfmoon male*

Here is a pic of my new halfmoon male, Starfire. I put him in with a female in a jar in the tank this morning, but he does not seem very interested tonight, a little disappointed. I thought he would be building a bubble nest and getting things going, maybe he doesn't like her. LOL.
Karen


----------



## ylim37

just wanted to share my betta's

Carlos, my all black crown tail. He only lived for about a year, R.I.P 

View attachment 37820


R.I.P, Libby, short for Liberty, a cute crown tail I got from Petco. Sadly he accidentally jumped out of his tank, I didn't own him for long 

View attachment 37821


This is Big Red, I "rescued" him from Petco as a veil tail male, but sometimes I wonder if he is a she. I rescued him because I noticed his back fin was deformed and he couldn't really swim, he would just kind of lay on the bottom and randomly swim to the surface for air. Now he's super happy living in his little betta plant, he sandwiches himself between the leaves near the surface and just lifts his little head to breath. 
I've had him for about a year.

View attachment 37822


View attachment 37823



This betta doesn't have a name... I guess i just never thought of a good one. I refer to him as my purple betta. 

View attachment 37824


This is Silas, a halfmoon male I got from Petco. I hadn't seen a half moon with such large fins before so I had to get him, I took this picture a few days after I brought him home, and his body and fins have grown quite a bit since then. In the photo his fin is split for some reason, I think he did it to himself, but it healed a few weeks later

View attachment 37825


last is my crown tail male, he also doesn't have a name. He is kind of camera shy but in the right lighting he has a nice green body

View attachment 37827



View attachment 37826


----------



## lcjd179

Hello! I am new to this forum and this is my first post.










Forgive me, for it appears that I am abusing this Betta.
This is my recently late Betta, Tobi.
I never knew so much about taking care of Bettas, since he was my one and only, until he recently passed.
I had him for 4 years.
Looking at all the other tanks and Bettas in here, I feel embarrassed by my tank.
I can see now that he is far too big for this tank I kept him in.
Yet, I am proud to say I have had him all throughout high school.


----------



## Leeniex

Ylim37 your "tanks" look wayyy too small! Big Red looks like he's living in a pint of water!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

My new guy.









I haven't named him yet. Anyone have any name suggestions?


----------



## missm83

Littlebittyfish said:


> My new guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't named him yet. Anyone have any name suggestions?


 wow what a great looking boy!his eyes look gold!


----------



## Vanah

@ylim37 ~ First off welcome to the forum, I've only been here a few months and I've already learned a lot of new things. I suggest taking a look around at the betta care forum stickies to decide what will work best for you, but you need to re-house your boys. I can see they are all living in tiny bowls or hex "tanks". I don't want to jump down your throat, I know the petstores seem to sell and endless variety of 1/2-gallon and even 1/4-gallon "homes" for betta. The reality is they're just typical capitalist companies making the cheap to produce tanks because they sell fast and easy to people who don't realize their fish would really be so much happier in bigger tanks. Because betta are relatively sturdy and will put up with a LOT of abuse before going belly up, people assume they're "happy". I can assure you though, if you tried putting any of those guys in 2-gallons or even 1-gallon you'd realize how much more personality betta have. If you're short on cash, there are still options for you. Check out the 1-gallon critter keepers. Also just about EVERY pet place sells a version of inexpensive 1-gallon acrylic tank that they call "corner tanks". Their unique semi-triangular shape gives them a small footprint and allows for easy placement if you have limited space. Most people here won't bite your head off, but please consider trying out some larger homes for even just one boy. You'll see the difference. 

@Icjd179 ~ Welcome to the forum! You are forgiven. At least as far as I'm concerned. The fact that coming here has helped you learn how to care for your fish better is great.

@Littlebittyfish ~ I name most of my pets after my own original characters cause I'm a writer, but really I like Abalone for him. He looks like the iridescent insides of seashells!


----------



## missm83

here is 2 pics of my boy romeo..its so hard to get a good pic of him he cant stop moving!:lol:


----------



## titusthebetta

Littlebittyfish said:


> My new guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't named him yet. Anyone have any name suggestions?


He's stunning! What if you named him El Dorado?


----------



## MistersMom

*your fish looks just like mine check it out! its crazy!?!*



rustyness said:


> new betta


 your fish looks just like mine check out my "mister" album!!


----------



## Sweeda88

Blush doing her food dance. YES she is a confirmed female. There's no way she's a male. I've seen her drop eggs with my own two eyes.


----------



## Leeniex

Here's Rex blowing me a kiss tonight.


----------



## Sweeda88

Cute!!! I love his coloring.


----------



## Leeniex

Sweeda88 said:


> Cute!!! I love his coloring.



Thanks.  He's still a little munchkin.


----------



## PewPewPew

Leeniex said:


> Here's Rex blowing me a kiss tonight.


SO CUTE. D'awww.


----------



## missm83

im addicted to taking pics of my boy ;-)


----------



## dragonflie

YAY, he finally likes the coconut! Rather like a guard dog about it though.

View attachment 37958


View attachment 37959


----------



## missm83

dragonflie said:


> YAY, he finally likes the coconut! Rather like a guard dog about it though.
> 
> View attachment 37958
> 
> 
> View attachment 37959


 THATS SO DAMN CUTE!:lol:


----------



## copperarabian

that's a great cave


----------



## ArcticRain

Here is my Betta Lucky making a funny face for the camera!


----------



## MinibotLove

Finally got a pic of my dragon <3 He's utterly terrified of the camera. I think he can hear the whirring of the shutter trying to focus and it scares him. Darted down between his basket and the tank wall to hide - I didn't realize he was stuck until after I'd taken the picture and had to move the basket for him to get out again heh...


----------



## Pewmew

here's my fave yellow betta I had since summer  didn't really show his great yellow color since he's against the light :\ 

easier to see hereee http://youtu.be/TQCKpzC_qMY

and a new yellow girl I bought today <3


----------



## Pewmew

crap... didn't realize I posted two of the same one.... here's the girl. sorry!!


----------



## Vanah

Lmao Pewmew, I was sitting here like  "uhmm... that's not a girl.."
They're both super cute though!


----------



## missm83

WOW look at that yellow lady! stunning....:lol: your boy is handsome as well..they would def make cute babies;-)


----------



## hakishimiei14

if ever they do make babies... i want one 

hi guys im new here and i will post a pic soon with almond here so all of you can see it.


----------



## Vanah

It's a crappy picture but whatever, I think his face is cute and I'm excited he's home! Natsume in his shipping bag peeking out at the first light he's seen in three days. :3


----------



## Sweeda88

I did a photo shoot today of my fish. Thought I'd share some of my favorites. First is Data, being a flare butt. Then Nanners, being grumpy. Then Sequin being reluctantly flarey (he hates the camera, but MUST flare at the nail polish!). Next is Annabelle being cute, and Crayola being annoyed in his QT tank.


----------



## Vanah

Sequin hates nail polish? LOL Your fish are all so good-natured! /sarcasm
They are cute though.


----------



## EverythingNice55

Wheatley is gorgeous! I love his tank, too!


----------



## Sweeda88

Vanah said:


> Sequin hates nail polish? LOL Your fish are all so good-natured! /sarcasm
> They are cute though.


Thanks. Yes, he hates nail polish. I also have a video of him flaring at it. Here it is. Sorry that it's sort of dark. He doesn't have a tank light. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiaqePuXKVA


----------



## missm83

hakishimiei14 said:


> if ever they do make babies... i want one
> 
> hi guys im new here and i will post a pic soon with almond here so all of you can see it.


 welcome!! Big up for jersey!!!;-)


----------



## Vanah

Sweeda88 said:


> Thanks. Yes, he hates nail polish. I also have a video of him flaring at it. Here it is. Sorry that it's sort of dark. He doesn't have a tank light. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiaqePuXKVA


Okay I seriously cannot stop laughing! So cute <3


----------



## Sweeda88

I know. He's adorable! I have tons of other fish and mouse videos on that channel.


----------



## lcjd179

Vanah said:


> @Icjd179 ~ Welcome to the forum! You are forgiven. At least as far as I'm concerned. The fact that coming here has helped you learn how to care for your fish better is great.


Thank you so much!


----------



## hakishimiei14

I wonder if theres anyone breeding here in nj


----------



## coolcucumber

Heres my little guy.. when i bought him, he was blue and green!


----------



## betta lover1507

also got a new HMPK boy from my lil bro his name is "oceanist" :
































love the little guy, but when i got him he had pop eye, am still trying to treat it poor little boy =[[


----------



## bettalover2033

betta lover1507 said:


> also got a new HMPK boy from my lil bro his name is "oceanist" :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the little guy, but when i got him he had pop eye, am still trying to treat it poor little boy =[[


WOW!! That is an amazing fish! Beautiful color! Man i need one of those.

-BL2033


----------



## Pewmew

bettalover2033 said:


> WOW!! That is an amazing fish! Beautiful color! Man i need one of those.
> 
> -BL2033


ditto! that fish is BEAUUTIFULLLLLLl :shock:


----------



## hakishimiei14

this is almond my betta. he is in a 5 gallon hex with 2 longfin danios, manolo and pancho.

View attachment 38331

View attachment 38332

View attachment 38333

View attachment 38334

View attachment 38335

View attachment 38336

View attachment 38337


this last 2 i kinda mess with it in my ipad 
View attachment 38338

View attachment 38339


----------



## Tikibirds

Obsidian, The Dark Lord. He came from Walmart!




































I think this one was still a baby when i got her. She was see through and only recently turned yellow


----------



## Vanah

Here's a couple of Mercedes that I really like, despite the fact that the flash made her gills look ridiculously red.


----------



## Sweeda88

Data being a complete dork.


----------



## AkiGari

*Newbie Betta boy... needs a name*








Today, my newest addition to my humble life. I'd call him Stormi, but I had a housemate who had that name. And, the kid at the store told me he's a Delta tail. I hope that's right.


----------



## betaguy

I just watched phantom of the opera, and he seems like he is some sorta phantom...whatever that means hahaha. i vote phantom


----------



## RobotFrog

I've been lurking here for awhile in preparation for my new betta. I havn't had one since I was in my early teens, and wanted to make sure I was giving him a better life than the gallon-size bowls my family used for ours.
*Apologies in advance for the cell phone picture spam!*

Anyways, this is Bouffon  I was planning on getting a beautiful mustard gas CT from Aquabid, but I saw him at Petco when I went to pick up the tank, and I fell in love.










Kinda crummy lighting, plus they're cell phone pics.









And his tank, it's 2.5g, filtered and heated with live plants









Then the next day I went to another petco to pick up supplies for my rat... and found some females I liked. And THEN I remembered I have an empty 20g sitting around. I probably don't need to tell you what happened next hehe... I still need more plants, and I also have some bulbs planted. There are 7 girls.









This is Sally. She has AMAZING fins and flares at everything.. like the thermometer.









Little Lucy









Silly Peekaboo on the left, and Pebbles getting in her business. Peekaboo likes to play in the filter outflow, letting it push her into the plants. She slides down them and goes back for more lol.









Celica









Pachuca, with Lady hanging around in the back.









(L to R) Peekaboo, Lady, Sally, Pebbles, and Lucy.









And my boyfriend's baby, Boba Fett! He's in a 2g critter keeper


----------



## Sweeda88

I think "Sally" might actually be a young male. I'd take "her" out before you get an unintentional batch of babies.


----------



## RobotFrog

I had actually been thinking that and was about to make a thread about it... she's fairly large though, so I'm not sure. Do males get stripey like the females do when they're stressed?


----------



## Sweeda88

Not usually, but sometimes.


----------



## RobotFrog

Ok, cuz 'she' was quite stripey when I put everyone in. Thanks for mentioning it  Sorry if I sound noobie hehe, I've never kept females. I'm going to set her up in my 3g and keep an eye out.


----------



## Litlover11

AkiGari-What a beautiful boy! How about Gandalf? As in Gandalf the Grey from Lord of the Rings! Or Arashi, I do believe that is the Japanese word for storm.


----------



## BubbleBetta12

hakishimiei14 Your new boy looks exactly like the one I saw at my local petsmart! He is amazing this is my new boy named ZenZen


----------



## BubbleBetta12

Sorry about the double post so excited I forgot the pic!


----------



## lillylark

*Jagger with his seafoam green fin*

This pic isn't as focused as I'd like but it really shows off my crowntail's pretty seafoam-green top fin. He also has streaks of darker green on his body that are so pretty when the light is right.


----------



## TielBird101

onekatietwo said:


> \
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured I should add my first Betta to this awesome betta gallery.


OMGosh!!!! He looks just like the one I had me eye on at PetSmart before my dad said no to any fish. :'( I love orange dalmations! Yours looks awesome! Great change in him!


----------



## UrbanHavok

^^ Spike Lee ^^











^^ Spud Lee ^^

My babies


----------



## MistersMom

omg those are gorgeous fish!!!


----------



## UrbanHavok

Thank you  I love em. These forums are awesome, I'd be lost without all the great stuff that's here


----------



## Namazzi

Wow, UrbanHavok Those are beautiful fish. What kind is the first one, do you know? I've never seen one like that! I also love the colors of the second one. Black and red is pretty darn epic. =)


Anyway. This is my baby. The camera though, messes with colors. I don't know why he looks so bright blue in them. He's actually more of a dark blue, other than the bases of the fins.
He also has been fighting a fin thing since I got him. He's finally starting to get healthy now. =3 The first picture is the newest one, taken a few days ago. The second was about a month ago, right after the worst of his fin ordeal.


----------



## copperarabian

Namazzi said:


> Wow, UrbanHavok Those are beautiful fish. What kind is the first one, do you know? I've never seen one like that! I also love the colors of the second one. Black and red is pretty darn epic. =)
> 
> 
> Anyway. This is my baby. The camera though, messes with colors. I don't know why he looks so bright blue in them. He's actually more of a dark blue, other than the bases of the fins.
> He also has been fighting a fin thing since I got him. He's finally starting to get healthy now. =3 The first picture is the newest one, taken a few days ago. The second was about a month ago, right after the worst of his fin ordeal.


Flash brings out all the iridescence in the fish, and that's why they look different 

Also that first fish is a crowntail, although his fins are pretty interesting compared to the average crowntail.


----------



## Namazzi

Oh, I see! hehe. If I go without the flash though, I can only manage to get blurry pictures


----------



## UrbanHavok

Namazzi said:


> Oh, I see! hehe. If I go without the flash though, I can only manage to get blurry pictures



Thanks you guys...Namazzi I love the colors and he has definitely made great progress with his fins.

To take pictures I usually use the burst setting. These guys never sit still, especially not Spike. I'm getting more worried about Spud though. His fins seem to be thinning even more despite water changes every 2 days and aquarium salt. The water is about 78 degrees and I have a heater on hand for the winter (right now the apartment is still very warm). Not sure what to do.:|


----------



## Aluyasha

Here is a picture of my newest baby, Maxwell.


----------



## Pewmew

Aluyasha said:


> Here is a picture of my newest baby, Maxwell.


I LOVE this red <3 such a pretty fish :-D


----------



## titusthebetta

Here's Claude, one photo from the photo shoot last night.  I'm still trying to decide what kind of tail he is. The label said halfmoon, but he sort of looks like a delta. I'm also debating feather tail. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Vanah

Aww he's cute! Looks like a delta to me, with some feather traits.


----------



## titusthebetta

Vanah said:


> Aww he's cute! Looks like a delta to me, with some feather traits.


Thanks! Yeah, when I bought him, he was in a halfmoon lid, so I paid the halfmoon price, but it was well worth it.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57

my girl (still unnamed)


----------



## mjoy79

this is John Locke. My new marble/clear CT


----------



## Foxell

Little Chai's colors are changing a lot! :3


----------



## PandaBetta

I'm new but here is a pic of my betta MergeNode he is always flaring without me doing anything to do so... I Love it!!!


----------



## Sweeda88

My new Walmart girl. She was the last one on the shelf. I have a feeling she would be pushed to the back the next time they got a shipment because of her dull color. She's going in my Platy tank once she's out of QT. May I present, Owl!


----------



## Aluyasha

Sweeda88 said:


> My new Walmart girl. She was the last one on the shelf. I have a feeling she would be pushed to the back the next time they got a shipment because of her dull color. She's going in my Platy tank once she's out of QT. May I present, Owl!


 I like her color, looks very "wild". 
So do females have more of a chance of getting along with platys better than male bettas do?


----------



## bahamut285

@Panda: He looks very handsome! I love that deep blue colour!

@Sweeda: fffffffffffff <333333333


----------



## Sweeda88

Yeah, probably, Aluyasha. Males tend to be more aggressive toward ANY fish.


----------



## Leeniex

mjoy79 said:


> this is John Locke. My new marble/clear CT


 is he named after the Lost character or the philosopher? (I loved Lost!)


----------



## PandaBetta

bahamut285 said:


> @Panda: He looks very handsome! I love that deep blue color!


Thank you bahamut he is a very active betta I enjoy watching flare all the time


----------



## Foxell

Takeshi's getting lots of spots! I wasn't even sure if he was a dalmatian when I first got him but lookit him now! ^^









Chai just nipped his fin a bit D: I just put him in a split 10 gal. with Takeshi so me may have mistaken his tail for Kesh. Bahh his tail was so perfectly gorgeous before! But he's still my pretty little boy


----------



## mjoy79

Leeniex said:


> is he named after the Lost character or the philosopher? (I loved Lost!)


the LOST character . I also have a few others named after characters from LOST


----------



## tsukiowns

here is tsuki (moon in jap) i bought him at petsmart.. he was marked as a hm but is a delta... what do you think... he is royal blue when you see him from the top of the tank.... i hate his iridecents..
first day








a week ago


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow he is a pretty one!!

-BL2033


----------



## lillylark

Jagger being grumpy about having his picture taken.


----------



## Tisia

I finally got a good pic of my super red boy Antho ^_^


----------



## bettalover2033

Tisia said:


> I finally got a good pic of my super red boy Antho ^_^


WOW he is beautiful!! I cant wait to get a HMPK boy like yours.


----------



## Tisia

I love my Petco, they get some amazing fish in ^_^


----------



## bettalover2033

Tisia said:


> I love my Petco, they get some amazing fish in ^_^


SO DO I! I think i wanna go there now!

-BL2033


----------



## bettamaxx

Muno

305806_283794914981707_100000536015569_1076840_530210932_n by erick joe, on Flickr


----------



## Vanah

Some pics of my gang to cheer me up after Jasper's passing. 
Kalinsky and Mitch were kinda like NOPE at the camera so their pictures sucked but yeah :x









Roland, technically the II, my surprisingly small copper from Korwhord.









Kalinsky, who has a little scratch on his back there from shipping.  Maybe that's why he didn't want his picture taken lol.









Natsume, making his curious face (hats off to anyone who gets his name btw). I should get him a snail or something just so I can name it Nyanko-sensei.









Mitch, who DESPISES the camera and deliberately tries to sabotage any photos of him. No, I'm serious. I almost didn't post this one it's so bad. OTL









Ethan being his cute and photogenic self. <3









Pei Ling, who knows he rocks. If a fish can be arrogant, I'm pretty sure he's got that covered.

For the curious who remember Mika, he went to live with my cousin. :3


----------



## Aluyasha

Those are some amazing photos of some stunning Bettas, Vanah!


----------



## bettalover2033

@Vanah: Where do you get your bettas? they are actually very pretty! Especially the Marble.

-BL2033


----------



## Vanah

bettalover2033 said:


> @Vanah: Where do you get your bettas? they are actually very pretty! Especially the Marble.
> 
> -BL2033



Thanks! :3 Ethan hails from Petsmart, while Pei Ling and Mitch were found at Petco. The others are all from Aquabid. Roland from Korwhord, Natsume from Ploybettas, and Kalinsky from 1960.


----------



## Aluyasha

A few pictures of Maxwell:


----------



## UrbanHavok

@Aluyasha I like that second pic of Maxwell...He's all like "Hey *nod* Whats up?? Bought food??" X-D I love it!!


----------



## Vanah

Maxwell is very photogenic. I wish Mitch would take some pointers from him :x


----------



## Namazzi

I'm jealous. You all have such pretty fish, and such beautiful clear pictures. My fish just wont have it. XD
I tried to get a few new pics a bit ago. He wasn't having it. I even tried the mirror and all he did was look at it and swim away. haha

He tore his fin the other day on a fake plant we had put in there =( But took it out right away, and his fin healed really quick. Thank goodness =P You can still kind of tell if you know where to look. lol. But he's doing good ^_^


----------



## Aluyasha

Thank you everyone!
I have grown to love Maxwell very quickly.


----------



## bettalover2033

Vanah said:


> Thanks! :3 Ethan hails from Petsmart, while Pei Ling and Mitch were found at Petco. The others are all from Aquabid. Roland from Korwhord, Natsume from Ploybettas, and Kalinsky from 1960.


Wow I cant wait to get on Aquabid! I want a Super Red HMPK pair!

-BL2033


----------



## Sweeda88

This is Owl again. She has a LOOOONG body, doesn't she?


----------



## Myates

Aww Owl is so cute! And she does have a long body lol and those pink fins! Love them!

I just recently got a Walmart girl myself.. but pics do her no justice. She is actually a lavender purple in the light with pink/purple stripes in her fins, but hard to capture it naturally, as well as with a flash it makes her look blue =(

Right now I've been calling her Chica (urban for small, young, girl - also a hot girl you find pride in knowing.. and she's a cutie and I'm proud to have her! lol..)


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow she is beautiful! Nice colors on her too! And chica is spanish for girl.

-BL2033


----------



## hodgepodgen

UrbanHavok said:


>


Wow, I've never seen a crowntail like this. o-o


----------



## mjoy79

hodgepodgen said:


> Wow, I've never seen a crowntail like this. o-o


The photo appears to be enhanced. But a cool CT nonetheless


----------



## bettamaxx

muno.png


----------



## bettalover2033

Such beautful bettas on this site! And the COWNTAILS are just the most astonishing IMO!

-BL2033


----------



## ArcticRain

Here is my new Purple Salamander HMPK! He doesn't have a name yet, so for now he is going to be called No Name!


----------



## Vanah

ArcticRain said:


> Here is my new Purple Salamander HMPK! He doesn't have a name yet, so for now he is going to be called No Name!


Oh gosh he's pretty! I'm jealous, I really wanted a purple/magenta salamander PK but for the sake of getting to know my guys I've made myself swear to only five. Well and the girls, but they ignore me and hang out with each other lol.


----------



## ArcticRain

I love Purple Salamanders, so when I saw him at Petco I freaked out! There was actually another Betta at the store that looked almost identical to him, but this guys fins were bigger and more colorful so he is the one I got!


----------



## titusthebetta

I have a video of Claude I took the day I got him. I wished I had gotten more footage of him while I had the chance. It's really short, too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_xSsF8Vxyk


----------



## Myates

ArcticRain said:


> Here is my new Purple Salamander HMPK! He doesn't have a name yet, so for now he is going to be called No Name!


Handsome boy! I'm so jealous  and a good name  I have a "No Name" as well. Hadn't come up with a name for my ST guy after a week or so, and so my boyfriend dubbed him No Name and it stuck lol


----------



## mjoy79

My newest boy (and my last for a looooong time!), Hurley! He's a GIANT Salamander HMPK. He's having so much fun in his new tank (6.6 divided - shared ). I'm thinking he may be good in his own large tank. He loves exploring and weaving through the plants - and flaring at his "tiny" neighbor!


----------



## ArcticRain

Thank you everyone!!


----------



## bettalover2033

ArcticRain said:


> Here is my new Purple Salamander HMPK! He doesn't have a name yet, so for now he is going to be called No Name!


Well he is one beautiful male! Where did you get him?


----------



## bettalover2033

ArcticRain said:


> Here is my new Purple Salamander HMPK! He doesn't have a name yet, so for now he is going to be called No Name!


Well he is one beautiful male! Where did you get him?

-BL2033


----------



## ArcticRain

Petco!! On sale!!!!! Normally HMPK are $20 He was only $10!


----------



## Aluyasha

ArcticRain said:


> Petco!! On sale!!!!! Normally HMPK are $20 He was only $10!


 Don't you just love when you find a perfectly amazing betta on sale at a petstore?! 
I feel like I am scratching a lotto ticket everytime I walk into the betta section. lol


----------



## missm83

is been a wile since i taken pics of my boy 
here is romeo


----------



## fleetfish

This is a recent pic of Honey.
He's grown so much lately and his colour has intensified to a golden pineapple.


----------



## missm83

fleetfish said:


> This is a recent pic of Honey.
> He's grown so much lately and his colour has intensified to a golden pineapple.


 hes stunning


----------



## fleetfish

Romeo's lovely too! He has some nice loooong fins


----------



## lillylark

Honey is cute, fleetfish. He definitely looks a bit like my new veiltail with the light orangish coloring!


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Sherlock hanging out in his lego home.


----------



## betaguy

I was just thinking about this littlebittyfishy,
at school i had my lightbulb go off i was like...i wonder if i could be the first person to make a betta house in an aquarium out of legos... then i come home and you burst my bubble.
just kidding, its genious.


----------



## bettalover2033

@LittleBittyFish: Awe, Sherlock is adorable! Beautiful color on him too!

-BL2033


----------



## Littlebittyfish

There was a DIY thread on here not too long ago and someone mentioned legos..I thought it was a pretty cool idea too...though, sort of colorful so I wasn't sure my bettas would like that or if i was going to keep it in my tank or not...But...My guy loves is lego cave/home so it stays... haha
Thanks bettalover2033!


----------



## betaguy

a DIY thread?


----------



## Yurusumaji

Gyarados checking out his new hiding place.


----------



## PedrottisGirl

Here are my boys Caffery and Mozie!


----------



## Sweeda88

Some updated pictures of Data. He's super healthy and active. I love him to death.


----------



## Aluyasha

He is beautiful.


----------



## Sweeda88

Thank you. =)


----------



## bettalover2033

His tank is so natural! Very nice male too!


----------



## BellaBetta88

Here's my first betta! not sure what I'm gonna call him yet.


----------



## Myates

Aww what a cutie.. love to see people's first bettas, because they are usually extra special =)
How about Rio?


----------



## Aluyasha

He is beautiful, BellaBetta.
Yeah, I think a name starting with an R looks like him.


----------



## BellaBetta88

Cool! I've been calling him rocky after rocky balboa maybe I should just stick with that


----------



## titusthebetta

So I was gone for the weekend and I come back to a betta surprise! Not only did my friend leave her betta in my room for me to look after, but my own guy Nero seems to be doing a lot better.  His fins were all nice and spread and it made me feel very good about my trip. 

Anyway, here is my boy, Nero. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

And this is my friend's boy, Evander.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tsukiowns

ok finally got some decent pictures yay 



























sorry for the pic spam i was exited and idk if they are sozed correctly so sorry if they are to big im a noob at this picture posting...


----------



## Aluyasha

Stunning Betta!


----------



## TielBird101

Here's a pic of my very first and only VT betta. ^.^What color is he classified as???
Please ignore the split fin. It's healing very nicely.


----------



## fleetfish

He looks like a pastel dalmatian boy, but with very few red spots on his fins. Whatever he is, he's very handsome!


----------



## bettalover2033

TielBird101 said:


> Here's a pic of my very first and only VT betta. ^.^What color is he classified as???
> Please ignore the split fin. It's healing very nicely.


I have a picture that looks like your boy! and his "Spot is in the same spot too. 
(Kinda) I named him pinky.

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=1715&pictureid=11494

He is the one on the right.

Also im going to have to disagree with the person that said he was a pink dalmatian. He isnt a dalmatian. I had a dalmatian and he looks like this:

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=1715&pictureid=11493

He is in the horrible picture of him flaring. His name was Fibbonacci! Spunky little guy!

BL2033


----------



## emeraldsky

All my new guys <3


In order:
Bailey(Blue HM), Eddison(Black/Red/White HM), Gaston(Red VT), Unnamed(Mustard Gas VT), Unnamed(Blue/Black CT), Unnamed(Red/Blue CT), Panic (Multicolored VT)


----------



## mjoy79

OMG. So pretty! My favorite is the black & blue CT


----------



## emeraldsky

He seems to be everyones favorite right now ^^


----------



## TielBird101

I like the blue and yellow VT. X] Is he mustard gas??


----------



## copperarabian

Photo's I took of my friends fish 




























I got this boy the day before I bought the black lace crowntail below, and my friend fell in love with him so I let her have him.










This guy's mine


----------



## TielBird101

WOW! They're all so beautiful! Where'd you get them?


----------



## copperarabian

She got the first 3 from petco, and both the crowntails are from Petsmart


----------



## bettalover2033

@Copperarabian: WOW I think The beauty in the second picture and the one in the second to last picture is also a unique CT. Did you take those pictures? I love taking pictures of bettas when they have their faces RIGHT up at the camera. Actually i have one very photogenic angelfish that just comes up and turns to his side.

-BL2033


----------



## TielBird101

WOW!!!! Our PetSmart rarely EVER has any CT's .  Those pics are awesome! So clear and perfect!!! ^.^


----------



## emeraldsky

@TielBird101

Yep, he has the best beard too, when he flares.
He has yellow spots on his cheeks so he looks like pikachu LOL XD


----------



## copperarabian

bettalover2033 said:


> @Copperarabian: WOW I think The beauty in the second picture and the one in the second to last picture is also a unique CT. Did you take those pictures? I love taking pictures of bettas when they have their faces RIGHT up at the camera. Actually i have one very photogenic angelfish that just comes up and turns to his side.
> 
> -BL2033


Yup I took them  I'm going to take some more photo's in a bit once the light is right too. They'll be of a mint blue marble plakat, and my blue dragon fire.

I'm thinking about doing a tutorial for the set up I use to hopefully help people with their photos


----------



## copperarabian

I don't like these as much, but I was in a hurry lol

This boy was in a tank with a few females, Luckily it was a heavily planted aquarium, but he still has torn up fins. The females where hiding in the plants looking exhausted.


















And here's my boy from petsmart, he's all grown up


----------



## bettalover2033

copperarabian said:


> I don't like these as much, but I was in a hurry lol
> 
> This boy was in a tank with a few females, Luckily it was a heavily planted aquarium, but he still has torn up fins. The females where hiding in the plants looking exhausted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my boy from petsmart, he's all grown up


Man i love your guys! Where did you get em? Did you say? Also your pictures are fantastic! What kind of camera do you have? I have a Nikon. I like the faded blur in the back. I takd the pictures the same.


----------



## copperarabian

I use a Nikon D3000

The first guy is from a awesome store called Dolphin Pet Village, they take excellent care of their fish  They get their bettas from a local breeder, and they're good quality, I think some have problems but overall they are very pretty. They are pretty expensive but I got a deal with the plakat since he was mislabeled as a female lol I almost bought a awesome HM but it was $21 and I decided to wait until I have more money and they get more fish in 

The second boy is from Petsmart


----------



## Gen2387

*Admiral Apocalypse*

I suck at taking pictures.... And I can't seem to get a good picture of him flaring... I'll post a better one someday when I'm able too. He's still a cutie on this pic.


----------



## UrbanHavok

Admiral Apocalypse is beautiful  I love the avatar pic you have, its like he's saying "You looking at me??"


----------



## bettalover2033

copperarabian said:


> I use a Nikon D3000
> 
> The first guy is from a awesome store called Dolphin Pet Village, they take excellent care of their fish  They get their bettas from a local breeder, and they're good quality, I think some have problems but overall they are very pretty. They are pretty expensive but I got a deal with the plakat since he was mislabeled as a female lol I almost bought a awesome HM but it was $21 and I decided to wait until I have more money and they get more fish in
> 
> The second boy is from Petsmart


WOW Awesome! So do you take a lot of pictures? Also, are you a photographer (pro?) or (close enough to pro?)


----------



## mattnx01

*he's new*

this one my wife picked out she named him ******


----------



## valleyankee

*Flushy von Royal*

My Crowntail Betta, Flushy von Royale.


----------



## TielBird101

mattnx01 said:


> this one my wife picked out she named him ******


OMGESSE!!! He's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## lillylark

*New picture of Mowgli*

My cutie-pie.


----------



## bahamut285

@Matt: welcome to the forum! Your boy is so handsome !

@Valley: Welcome to the forum! He has such vivid colours, I really like how strong his blue is!

@Lily: Mowgli is really cute, I like his lipstick XD


----------



## lillylark

Thanks baha


----------



## Tisia

new CT because I'm a sucker for black and whites, lol. he's still pretty shy and has a touch of fin rot, but he loves to eat


----------



## TielBird101

bettalover2033 said:


> I have a picture that looks like your boy! and his "Spot is in the same spot too.
> (Kinda) I named him pinky.
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=1715&pictureid=11494
> 
> He is the one on the right.
> 
> Also im going to have to disagree with the person that said he was a pink dalmatian. He isnt a dalmatian. I had a dalmatian and he looks like this:
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=1715&pictureid=11493
> 
> He is in the horrible picture of him flaring. His name was Fibbonacci! Spunky little guy!
> 
> BL2033


So what do you think he is? BTW, your boy is really gorgeous!! ^.^


----------



## bettalover2033

TielBird101 said:


> So what do you think he is? BTW, your boy is really gorgeous!! ^.^



I think yours is a pink pastel VT. And a beautiful one at that!

-BL2033


----------



## TielBird101

Coolio!!! Thanks!


----------



## dlite

I picked him up from BigAls a week ago, his tail isn't as elegant or long as the other VTs I've seen on this forum. Does my betta look healthy and is it a good idea to put him in a container with some AQ salt to promote better fin growth?


----------



## mattnx01

*thanks*

thanks every one for the warm welcome. i used the cam on my phone but it did not do it justice it came out kinda yellow but its more white then anything else I'll have a better pic soon.


----------



## Sweeda88

dlite said:


> I picked him up from BigAls a week ago, his tail isn't as elegant or long as the other VTs I've seen on this forum. Does my betta look healthy and is it a good idea to put him in a container with some AQ salt to promote better fin growth?


No. Never use AQ salt unless they're sick. His fins will grow on their own with quality foods and clean, warm water.


----------



## mattnx01

this is a better pic of my Betta


----------



## mjoy79

mattnx01 said:


> this is a better pic of my Betta


Wow he's pretty! and he's my new guy's twin!!
I got him yesterday. His name is Jin:


----------



## mjoy79

OH man. I just noticed his tail fin is split. This just happened since I put him in his 2.5 gal. I know it has to be this plant I put in there. I love the plant but it has to go


----------



## mattnx01

lol i just got ****** (my wife named him) a little over a week ago


----------



## Littlebittyfish

Tisia said:


> new CT because I'm a sucker for black and whites, lol. he's still pretty shy and has a touch of fin rot, but he loves to eat


 I loooooooooove him! Black and white bettas <3


----------



## Tisia

Littlebittyfish said:


> I loooooooooove him! Black and white bettas <3


I love black and whites too ^_^ I posted some other pics of him here after he was a bit more settled if you want to see them.


----------



## mattnx01

here's a new one of ******


----------



## mattnx01

here's a new one of ******


----------



## mjoy79

Jin's twin is lookin good! I love that little house!


----------



## aleph

Genghis Kahn









Fat Stacks


----------



## CaptainMajestic

Our lil baby~ <3 Captain MAJESTIC. We got him two days ago. 

We call him MJ or Junior. :'D He's such a personality - and loves his photo being taken by his older family members (HI AUNTIE ANUZ! 8D He took the second piccue). He's so spoilt. And he knows it too. ​


----------



## Sweeda88

CaptainMajestic said:


> Our lil baby~ <3 Captain MAJESTIC. We got him two days ago.
> 
> We call him MJ or Junior. :'D He's such a personality - and loves his photo being taken by his older family members (HI AUNTIE ANUZ! 8D He took the second piccue). He's so spoilt. And he knows it too. ​


He's very pretty. However, that bowl is really small and has no heater. You should get at least a 2.5 gallon tank and a good quality, adjustable heater. I suggest the Hydor Theo 25 watt heater. I have 3 of them and I love them. Good luck!


----------



## LilyK

*new baby dragon*

Found this little guy with the females and I just couldn't pass him up! He's so small, so he must be a baby. I'm trying to come up with some Halloween related names for him. So far I have : Ichabod, Grimm, Bones, and Poe. 
View attachment 40904


View attachment 40903


View attachment 40905


----------



## Sweeda88

Wow, he's tiny! I can see why he was with the females, although his fins are a dead giveaway that the's a boy!


----------



## LilyK

I'm almost positive he's a halfmoon.
How old do you think he is, if he's that little?


----------



## Sweeda88

Probably only a couple of months old, maybe less.


----------



## LilyK

I'm still trying to think of some good Halloween-esque names for him...


----------



## Litlover11

Lovecraft, Edgar, Trick, Casper, Ghost, Pumpkin, King(as in Stephen), Apple, Jack Skellington, Samhain. Do any of these names help?


----------



## LilyK

ooooh I like Casper


----------



## CaptainMajestic

Sweeda88 said:


> He's very pretty. However, that bowl is really small and has no heater. You should get at least a 2.5 gallon tank and a good quality, adjustable heater. I suggest the Hydor Theo 25 watt heater. I have 3 of them and I love them. Good luck!


Ooh thanks! It is rather small isn't it? We do have a much larger set up. Its in the works at the moment. Not long to go before its finished. I was rather worried about the water temperature. But the climate had been kind to us so far and regulated his water temp. 24-27 degrees (celcius). So we're glad about that at least. He's healthy and zips around the place, interacts with people and his toys and sleeps under my desk lamp. I just hope we can get the tank finished soon. It's really doing my head in.


----------



## Sweeda88

I'm glad you have something in the works! When I was a lot younger (high school age), I kept my Bettas in tiny bowls too because I didn't know better. I'm sure we've all made that mistake at some point! The best thing is to realize the mistake and fix it, which I'm glad you're doing.


----------



## Gen2387

*New Admiral Apocalypse*

FINALLY! I got a picture of him flaring! I can never get a good one. LOL! He's flaring at my finger, he doesn't like when I put it in his tank and wiggle around.


----------



## valleyankee

So... Let's say something came through the ceiling of you home which was about the size of you, and wiggled. What would you do? 

That's OK my crowntail doesn't like anything put in or near his tank.


----------



## theKingHenry

My new baby, King Henry the I. I'd say he's a happy lil' fella in his 5 gallon tank.


----------



## elainevdw

Here's my newly adopted betta, Twilight Sparkle. (Apparently I have a thing for cross-gender naming my pets... we have a brindle-colored female cat named Grendel.)










He's just your typical PetCo veil tail, but I'm incredibly excited to have an appropriate fish for a 3-gallon tank. (We ended up with two feeder goldfish that were used as centerpieces for a party; didn't know when we "rescued" them that goldfish need 30+ gallons. Never again!)

I saw some crown tails at PetCo when I stopped by to pick up a water heater, etc., for Twilight. They are so pretty! I especially like the crowntails with the white bodies and black spots. VERY cool looking.


----------



## mjoy79

Aww great find! He's pretty! Welcome to the forums


----------



## dragonfair

Say hello to my current kids. The first pic is Pink Floyd. He's the first male I got after a several year break and he is still going strong. The second 2 pics are a new female I got today. She will be named when I figure out her personality. She's feisty! I had to block their view of each other because she seemed to intimidate the big strong guy. I also couldn't get her to stay still long enough to get a clear pic of her.


----------



## Princebetta

Echo


----------



## Sweeda88

Wow, Echo is VERY pretty!


----------



## Princebetta

Sweeda88 said:


> Wow, Echo is VERY pretty!


Thank you


----------



## Sweeda88

You're welcome!


----------



## Ken007

Lindsey88 said:


> Kendall the halfmoon plakat female


My name is Kendall! she should wear her name a little prouder though... it's a good one!


----------



## dlite




----------



## Sweeda88

This is one of my favorite photos of Sequin. Enjoy!


----------



## mjoy79

I got a macro lens for my iPhone and took a few pictures this weekend. Its hard to get them since they move so much! But I managed to get these! I even managed to get John Locke mid-beg. He's always making that "nom-nom" face begging for food 
Sorry the pics are kind of big. I tried resizing and they still look big.


----------



## Sweeda88

That last picture is AWESOME. In the first picture, your female Betta looks like a Goldfish!


----------



## Gloria

lol.. I TOTALLY agree sweeda... I LOVE the last picture!!!!


----------



## Aluyasha

Nice face photos, Mjoy. They remind me of when I am just sitting next to Maxwell's tank and look over at him and he is floating there staring at me. lol


----------



## LionCalie

Grumpy Brutus is Grumpy...


----------



## DearEllody

*My Bettas name is Brutus too! Brutus Maximus.*

He is my new and first Betta.


----------



## Aluyasha

My new Betta, Norman:


----------



## LilyK

wow he is fantastic!


----------



## missm83

my boy romeo


----------



## SaraGarcia1701

These are my two bettas: Royal (the golden one) and Chaos (the white one)


----------



## missm83

SaraGarcia1701 said:


> These are my two bettas: Royal (the golden one) and Chaos (the white one)


 so cute!!! do you keep them together?


----------



## mjoy79

missm83 said:


> so cute!!! do you keep them together?


Good question!!


----------



## Sweeda88

If you keep them together, they need to be separated IMMEDIATELY. If they haven't killed each other yet, you're lucky. Also, that cup you have them in is to small for even one of them. Please get them their own heated, at LEAST 1 gallon tanks. 2.5 gallons is best.


----------



## cajunamy

looks like a photoshopped pic to me. I hope so anyway


----------



## titusthebetta

Got a couple new pictures of Nero. Unfortunately he always flares BEFORE I'm able to get the camera out. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## missm83

titusthebetta said:


> Got a couple new pictures of Nero. Unfortunately he always flares BEFORE I'm able to get the camera out.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


what a great looking betta!!wow!:shock:


----------



## Myates

SaraGarcia1701 said:


> These are my two bettas: Royal (the golden one) and Chaos (the white one)


Yeah.. lets hope for the fish's sake it is photo shopped.. 

*bangs head on desk* not another one of those plants in a vase "tank".. 

Please remove the plant so the betta can get some air and feed properly.. as well as please tell me they don't live together.

Sorry. I'm just at a loss for words right now over that. Such gorgeous guys too.. will be such a shame when they both die if not placed in the proper tanks separated..


----------



## Tisia

my little Mojito is getting big and doing some marbling


----------



## Sweeda88

Oooo, he's gorgeous, Tisia!


----------



## SaraGarcia1701

I kept them together only for an hour then Royal (the gold one began showing signs of aggression so I separated them as planned). And yes, I do have a plant in there and I've had numerous bettas before who have had plants in their tanks and they have ALL lived ridiculously long, healthy lives. They can reach the surface and the vase is absurdly large compared to the amount of plant life within it. I've worked in a pet shop and had many many fish before, I know what I'm doing.


----------



## SaraGarcia1701

And as a side note the vases are more than a gallon of water and the water doesn't have to be heated for Bettas. In the wild Betta fish live in murky puddles that have a slight amount of water and they basically go from puddle to puddle searching for a mate.
Betta aggression appears when a fish has brighter colors than the other, so forgive me if I tried it out with my white Betta who lacked color with my gold Betta. The white one was completely uncaring in case you were wondering.


----------



## missm83

SaraGarcia1701 said:


> I kept them together only for an hour then Royal (the gold one began showing signs of aggression so I separated them as planned). And yes, I do have a plant in there and I've had numerous bettas before who have had plants in their tanks and they have ALL lived ridiculously long, healthy lives. They can reach the surface and the vase is absurdly large compared to the amount of plant life within it. I've worked in a pet shop and had many many fish before, I know what I'm doing.


pls dont get mad :-? i think most ppl on here just worry about the Betta's...we all want whats best for them. and we all know not to keep 2 males together esp in a small vase and thats what it looked like thats all...and most of the ppl in the petshops around here have no clue about Betta's..


----------



## Thesharpestlives

[URL="http://







[/URL]

[URL="http://







[/URL]

this is Zipper  my Love  hes my second betta...seeing as my first died :c R.I.P Timmy :< (i only had timmy 5 hrs....)
and this is seattle, my New addition to the fish family 

[URL="http://







[/URL]
[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## LionCalie

SaraGarcia1701 said:


> And as a side note the vases are more than a gallon of water and the water doesn't have to be heated for Bettas. In the wild Betta fish live in murky puddles that have a slight amount of water and they basically go from puddle to puddle searching for a mate.
> Betta aggression appears when a fish has brighter colors than the other, so forgive me if I tried it out with my white Betta who lacked color with my gold Betta. The white one was completely uncaring in case you were wondering.


You are very incorrect, I suggest you do some research. Google "Betta fish care" and you will find out proper information. Most of the time Betta's live in rice paddies with large territories, not murky puddles. They can survive in those conditions when they have to, but surviving is not thriving. Betta's are TROPICAL fish from Thailand, where the weather is warm and humid for most of the year. They NEED a heater to thrive or be kept in a room with high enough temperature. Putting your males together serves no purpose and I highly recommend you stop doing it before your luck runs out.


----------



## mjoy79

SaraGarcia1701 said:


> And as a side note the vases are more than a gallon of water and the water doesn't have to be heated for Bettas. In the wild Betta fish live in murky puddles that have a slight amount of water and they basically go from puddle to puddle searching for a mate.
> Betta aggression appears when a fish has brighter colors than the other, so forgive me if I tried it out with my white Betta who lacked color with my gold Betta. The white one was completely uncaring in case you were wondering.


Your fish are not living in the wild. They are a domesticated breed and are not supposed to be in "survival mode" as a pet. People use the "this is how they are in the wild" excuse so they don't have to actually research what is best for the fish that they have in their possession. 
As a side note, I have noticed that just because someone works at a pet store does not necessarily mean they have correct information in regard to proper fish care


----------



## majidrace

Here is mine..


----------



## ArcticRain

majidrace said:


> Here is mine..


Uhhhhh....... I don't think that's possible...


----------



## Sweeda88

@ Arctic Rain, I think they're dollhouse decorations. They're not real!


----------



## ArcticRain

@Sweeda88, I know. I found that out right after I posted. That's just the first thing that went through my mind when I saw the picture... It took a while to process. It's late and I'm really tired


----------



## Sweeda88

Oh, okay. LOL. I understand. My brain doesn't work that well at this time of night, either.


----------



## ArcticRain

Haha, yeah it's been a long day and tomorrow is Monday... Yay......


----------



## BeautifulBetta

So I know some of you have seen a couple of my bettas, but the others want some publicity too ;-) hehe.
Sheldon, the pastel HM:









Peek-a-Boo, the yellow/black CT female:









Belle, my royal blue HM female:









Rainbow, the VT (?) female. Her and the next two girls are from my LPS so I'm assuming they're VTs.









Ginger, the BRIGHT red VT female...She's literally that bright, its amazing.









Marbles, the marble (?) vt female. This was right after I got her, and her fins were kinda beaten up. Parts of her fins are see-through tho.









Aaaaaaaand Here's my moms platinum Delta tail, Odin.


----------



## titusthebetta

BeautifulBetta, they're all so stunning! Do your females live in a sorority?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Yeah they do  its only the 3 of them in there right now with Odin, Belle is getting some fin treatment, a little damaged from the last spawn, and Peek-a-boo is in the spawn tank with sheldon. I think the other girls are bored LOL. Theyre about 1/3 the size of Odin, but they still chase him, its really funny :-D I think they just miss having more girls to play with, so Odin is their victim rofl.


----------



## Pitluvs

Wait, what? You have a male in with your females


----------



## mjoy79

Yah I don't think thats a great idea.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Its a pretty big tank, and its absolutely loaded with plants so theres lots of places to hide.
Don't worry you guys, I've kept bettas for yeaaaaars and I know whos okay to be with who by now. Might not be what you do, but I only do it with males that are okay with the girls  I wouldn't purposely let any harm come to my scaly babies.


----------



## Pitluvs

What's a "huge" tank?

I really do pray for their safety you're right about your care and their personalities. I would hate for you to wake up one morning to dead fish. 

Edit to add: I strongly do not suggest anyone do this with Betta Fish. For those newbies watching and reading.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I believe its a 25g tank, if that makes you feel better.


----------



## Pitluvs

Nope, not at all. It's your fish though


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Well sorry if you guys don't like how I keep my fish, but just know they aren't being harmed in any way and I love them more than anything..

And definitely not for newbies, I only do this because I've had bettas for 10 years and know how to tell if they're gunna be incompatible or not.


----------



## mjoy79

Thank you for clarifying the conditions of your fish - tank size etc. Some people might read you have a guy in with 3 girls and think its ok to just plop theirs in there in the same situation. More often than not - its really risky. I'm glad its working for you though.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

haha I totally getcha...I wouldn't put them all together in a 5 or 10g, that would be suicide. I always make sure that if theres gunna be a male in with the ladies, its a 20+ gallon tank with craploads of plants. I can't even see the back of the tank anymore, its so full haha.


----------



## Pitluvs

I'm sorry if you're taking what I am saying the wrong way. It's just not something I personally feel comfortable doing or telling someone they can do. mjoy79 said it perfectly. 

I got my first Betta in 2004 as well, still not something I would chance is all


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thats cool  I wouldn't risk it with any other male BUT odin...He's one of the most chilled out fish I've ever owned. I don't think he's very interested in girls to be honest LOL. Sheldon on the other hand, I wouldn't put him with the girls casually, he likes them TOO much and tries to get them through the tank. (typical turdy boy lol)


PS: We may have a breeding soon!! Sheldon and Peek-a-boo are doing their sexy dances :-D


----------



## heathbar

It looks like this thread could use some more pictures. Here is my copper PK named Moe. He lives in my community tank (the one in my sig).


----------



## Pitluvs

I'll post my guys, I don't have any new pictures as my camera sucks on the phone  

*Boys:*
Carnage (RIP)









Venom (RIP)









Ben









Hughie









Twitch









Freddy









Nixon









Spidey


----------



## Sweeda88

Oh, wow! Spidey is gorgeous!


----------



## Pitluvs

*Girls:*

Teeko









Suki









Tatsu









Kaida









Yoshe (she's so hard to get pictures of!)


----------



## Pitluvs

Sweeda88 said:


> Oh, wow! Spidey is gorgeous!


Thank you  His sisters are the two blue dragons I posted  Spidey has a black mohawk and blue lipstick LOL I need to get a photo of it.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Spidey is DEFINITELY a cool colour!!


----------



## mjoy79

I'm so stealing Spidey. Wow! Pitluvs all your bettas are gorgeous!


----------



## bettalover2033

Pitluvs said:


> I'll post my guys, I don't have any new pictures as my camera sucks on the phone
> 
> *Boys:*
> 
> Spidey


IMO Spidey is just Fantastic!

-BL2033


----------



## Pitluvs

Spidey up close lol



















Best I could do, I hate how the flash makes him look green, he's blue I swear!

Thanks guys! I actually had him reserved since May from the local breeder, she held onto him until Sept until I knew I was confident in my Betta care. I didn't want to loose him, I ordered him the same week Carnage and Venom passed  I am so happy I waited, he'll be one in January


----------



## Tisia

got this pretty boy for my parents. I'll be setting up the tank and most likely doing most of the maintenance, but hopefully he'll help them understand why I love bettas so much


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Awwww wow he's so beautiful  I love the cellophane fins and black marbling! I'm a serious marble lover, but for some reason, I only have one..haha


----------



## Tisia

marbles are my favorite too, I love watching them change


----------



## mjoy79

Here's a few new pics I have to share.
Here's my mom's new guy (I got him for her). He sat at Petco for over a month. I'm surprised no one snatched him up - I suspect since he's a "King" and the price tag ($14).









Here's a pretty recent one of Jack (guy in my avatar). The blue is really taking over! Its even showing up on his beard now. And its leaking down his tail. 









Here's my big guy Hurley. He loves his new 10 gallon tank 









Here's a few pics of my girls I managed to get 
First is Rose









Here's Ana Lucia:









Here's Sun:









I have 2 other girls but couldn't get any decent pics of them. Sigh

Here's Justin (wishing he would let that tail grow back out!!)









and finally Here's my marbling (used to be clear) CT John Locke


----------



## Aluyasha

Jack is stunning!


----------



## Aluyasha

More pictures of Norman:


----------



## Pitluvs

Hurley <3 Norman <3 What beautiful Bettas you guys have!!


----------



## Jodah

The g/fs new betta Franky, just a regular ol VT.


----------



## Aluyasha

He is beautiful! I vote more pictures.


----------



## Jodah

Will most definitely be taking more pictures. By pure coincidence, he matches the tank perfectly. The tank is a 2.5 mini-bow, with blue plastic top/bottom, black gravel, and a single fake green plant (which, oddly enough glows in the dark, go figure)

It's hard to pick out, but he has the obvious black to blue fade, along with some green in his fins.

He was the only betta at the store that watched me walk past, and flared when i got closer to his cup. lot's of spunk.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Mjoy, I LOVE how you named some of yours after LOST characters!!! I did the same when I used to watch it lmao. Here was my Hurley from like 6 years ago.









I bred him with my chocolate doubletail female, Candy. Here's his son, Hurley JR haha. Only one who survived out of all his siblings.


----------



## mjoy79

BeautifulBetta, your Hurely is gorgeous - a big boy too! Haha and love Hurely Jr. So cute!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Lol he was definitely big, for sure! I miss them both  They were my first spawn ever.

On another note! 
Fishy teeth! AAAAAAAH! I took this photo this morning with my new macro extenders on my DSLR...kinda creepy LOL


----------



## mjoy79

OMG. thats awesome! I just got a macro lens attachment for my iphone. Interesting to see so much detail !


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha its definitely weird to see teeth...I've never seen them before


----------



## valleyankee

BeautifulBetta said:


> Haha its definitely weird to see teeth...I've never seen them before


Haven't you heard your betta chew pellets?


----------



## Aluyasha

BeautifulBetta said:


> Lol he was definitely big, for sure! I miss them both  They were my first spawn ever.
> 
> On another note!
> Fishy teeth! AAAAAAAH! I took this photo this morning with my new macro extenders on my DSLR...kinda creepy LOL


He looks like a video game character. lol


----------



## bettalover2033

Agreed!

-BL2033


----------



## TaraVictor

BeautifulBetta said:


> Lol he was definitely big, for sure! I miss them both  They were my first spawn ever.
> 
> On another note!
> Fishy teeth! AAAAAAAH! I took this photo this morning with my new macro extenders on my DSLR...kinda creepy LOL


So it's true. Bettas really do have teeth! =O

Great picture xD


----------



## Pitluvs

You bet they do, ever been bitten by one or had one chomp onto a syringe and not let go? haha


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha one bit me once and it kinda shocked me how much it hurt for such a small fish


----------



## bettalover2033

That is truly amazing! I always knew that bettas had "teeth" but I didnt know that the betta's head was going to look like that. It is really "scarily (COOL)".

I think that picture just made my day! Can we see the whole body?

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hahaha I'm glad he made your day! I dont have any cool closeups of the girls, they're too damn fast and exciteable haha! Just some boring side headshots. BUT, here's the big boy, hes decently more bulky than sheldon.








Hopefully this photo isnt massive lol


----------



## roadplug

*New betta fishy ~Pepper*

This is Pepper. I got him about a month ago from a lps. He is so big! His fins are a little torn up, but i think hes a delta pineapple. Not sure at all. He is my gentle giant


----------



## lillylark

Here's my cute little orange multi-colored veiltail guy Mowgli.  He's a happy little fella.


----------



## roadplug

lillylark said:


> Here's my cute little orange multi-colored veiltail guy Mowgli.  He's a happy little fella.


He is wonderful! I hope one day to find an orange one. He looks happy  True orange even in a multicolored fishy must be rare. At least it is in south Dakota. Congrats on your pretty boy.


----------



## lillylark

roadplug said:


> He is wonderful! I hope one day to find an orange one. He looks happy  True orange even in a multicolored fishy must be rare. At least it is in south Dakota. Congrats on your pretty boy.


Thanks very much roadplug!!  I haven't seen any bettas that look remotely like Mowgli, so perhaps his coloring is rare. He has black spots of both sides too, and blue and green in his tail, which I think is a pretty combo. And black "lipstick" of course to compliment his pouty little face.


----------



## Tisia

Ashke has changed so much. his fins seem to be pretty sensitive but I love his coloring
before








now


----------



## mjoy79

wow. What an amazing change! When was the first pic taken?


----------



## Tisia

July, wow, didn't realize it had been that long, lol. he's had some minor rot pop up a couple of times since then and chewed on his tail a couple of times as well, so his fins have never grown out fully, but I still think he's a pretty striking looking little guy


----------



## BeautifulBetta

WOW thats an amazing transformation!! what a beautiful boy! <3 

Just wanted to share this photo, its an older one, but I couldn't resist posting it because its SO adorable! It's Sheldons first spawn, he's such a nice daddy  Hope I get this again soon! This time, I'll have macro extenders and a 'betta' camera than before. hehe. Enjoy


----------



## redbettagirl

This is my new delta boy Nimitz! He's uber timid and hates the camera. He won't hold still for pictures. I fell in love with his orange color!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Wow very pretty!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

PS: Tisia, for some reason, your fishy up there ^, was in my dream last night lol. But it wasn't his 'after' photo..it was him when you had just gotten him. Maybe he reminded me of a little homely looking grey-ish betta I found at my LPS, which I gave in and bought today LOL


----------



## BettaHawk

nice pic's Guys...


----------



## kfryman

This is my betta, I don't know what to call him.


----------



## Aluyasha

He is handsome. 
Is he a double tail?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha aww, he reminds me of a piranha!


----------



## kfryman

yeah hes a dt, although he also has a slight fin curl on his tail... i had to get him because he was energetic in his cup at petco. ( I hate cups with fish in them)


----------



## Chard56

This is my Red Gold Dragon. He is 3rd generation and I have over 400 fry from a spawning of his with a beautiful Gold Red Halfmoon female. With that many offspring I'm sure I'll find some to send to an IBC show next spring. I've put off showing long enough and need to take that first step.


----------



## kfryman

He is so beautiful!


----------



## Tisia

BeautifulBetta said:


> PS: Tisia, for some reason, your fishy up there ^, was in my dream last night lol. But it wasn't his 'after' photo..it was him when you had just gotten him. Maybe he reminded me of a little homely looking grey-ish betta I found at my LPS, which I gave in and bought today LOL


lol, they can be hard to resist. especially when they just look so sad but still manage to get the energy up to wiggle at you


----------



## bettalover2033

Tisia said:


> lol, they can be hard to resist. especially when they just look so sad but still manage to get the energy up to wiggle at you


I think that is what makes rescues and any betta so exciting and catches our eye when buying bettas in general.

-BL2033


----------



## Tisia

very true, that wiggle has done me in many a time


----------



## bettalover2033

Tisia said:


> very true, that wiggle has done me in many a time


*Guilty Here* That wiggle has played a huge part in my life. About 20 times in a couple of trips.

-BL2033


----------



## copperarabian

Chard56 said:


> This is my Red Gold Dragon. He is 3rd generation and I have over 400 fry from a spawning of his with a beautiful Gold Red Halfmoon female. With that many offspring I'm sure I'll find some to send to an IBC show next spring. I've put off showing long enough and need to take that first step.



did you get a new camera? I noticed lately you betta photo's on aquabid are looking much better  sometime you should try setting them up by a window(in the light once they're used to being in the shade next to it) and they should look even better.

he's really gorgeous!


----------



## mjoy79

Here's a new photo of Jack. The blue on his tail is getting thicker and darker 

And I had to share this bubble nest that Joey made in his 3 gal kritter keeper. I love how its taking up the whole tank! He's been busy!


----------



## Sweeda88

WOW, that bubble nest is BEAST. lol


----------



## Chard56

@ Copperarabian: I wish! No I've still got the same P.O.S. camera. I even have to put a piece of thin plastic across the battery and not push the memeory card all the way in before closing the hinged keeper and have a rubber band around it to hold it in place, then if I hold my toungue just right and cross my fingers I can get one good picture out of 30 or 40 that I take. If I get real lucky in editing I come up with a halfway decent photo like the one of the Red Dragon.


----------



## copperarabian

Chard56 said:


> @ Copperarabian: I wish! No I've still got the same P.O.S. camera. I even have to put a piece of thin plastic across the battery and not push the memeory card all the way in before closing the hinged keeper and have a rubber band around it to hold it in place, then if I hold my tongue just right and cross my fingers I can get one good picture out of 30 or 40 that I take. If I get real lucky in editing I come up with a halfway decent photo like the one of the Red Dragon.


 Learning little tricks can help a lot when our camera's start falling apart a little on us  I had a camera as a kid, I dropped it so many times but it lasted for a pretty long time and I was sad when I had to let it go lol.
the pic of your yellow dragon was also really pretty, I really wish I had a job because I'd buy him if I


----------



## bettalover2033

That nest is huge! He really has been working hard. Im sure he's guarding it like a mad man.

-BL2033


----------



## mjoy79

bettalover2033 said:


> That nest is huge! He really has been working hard. Im sure he's guarding it like a mad man.
> 
> -BL2033


yah he is. LOL its cute!


----------



## acadialover

Please help,
when I try to post a pic , I have tried using insert, and insert image. When I click on it, a window opens up and says to give the URL of waht I want to post. I want to just share a photo of my betta from my iphoto.....
Thanks allot for help.


----------



## bettalover2033

Well you have to got to the (Go advanced) button when replying and up at the top is a paperclip that is called attachments and you just click that and a small window will pop up saying to browse you pictures to add in there. And you can add as many as you like.

Good Luck. Hoping to see some pictures!

-BL2033


----------



## Chard56

copperarabian said:


> Learning little tricks can help a lot when our camera's start falling apart a little on us  I had a camera as a kid, I dropped it so many times but it lasted for a pretty long time and I was sad when I had to let it go lol.
> the pic of your yellow dragon was also really pretty, I really wish I had a job because I'd buy him if I


I tell everyone that I bought it as a floor model. The employees dropped it on the floor too many times and put it on sale! That Yellow Dragon is actually a brother from the same spawn as the Red Dragon believe it or not. Here's a couple others from that spawn.


----------



## kfryman

mjoy79 said:


> Here's a new photo of Jack. The blue on his tail is getting thicker and darker
> 
> And I had to share this bubble nest that Joey made in his 3 gal kritter keeper. I love how its taking up the whole tank! He's been busy!


Lucky I wish my betta could make a big nest... actually I don't think he has made a nice one. Could there be something wrong?


----------



## copperarabian

Chard56 said:


> I tell everyone that I bought it as a floor model. The employees dropped it on the floor too many times and put it on sale! That Yellow Dragon is actually a brother from the same spawn as the Red Dragon believe it or not. Here's a couple others from that spawn.


wow! They look so different then your red boy. That must of been a fantastic spawn. the silver red boy reminds me of a crowntail I used to have. I wish there where more silver bettas, they're so pretty. and the second boy reminds me of Chinese new year


----------



## Sweeda88

Here are some updated photos of my Bettas. Blush, Data, and Sequin. Enjoy!


----------



## bettalover2033

Your HMPK male looks very nice as well as the others.

-BL2033


----------



## Sweeda88

Thanks! He was a PetSmart find. He's my poor girl's Aquabid fish. LOL


----------



## bettalover2033

I love the picture of him in the Avatar that you have! That is too cute!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

HAhahahahaha I'm cracking up over that bottom red fishy flaring at the camera! I don't know why its so funny, maybe he looks particularly grumpy? I burst out laughing though, i think I scared my dad a little LOL


----------



## bettalover2033

Lol I think its funny too because bettas in general act like they are so big, when they are just over 3 inches. Some even 4 inches. They have such pride and stubborn attitudes.

-BL2033


----------



## Sweeda88

Yeah, that's my Sequin! He flares at everything. I love him. Oh, and thanks. I made the avatar picture in paint. xD


----------



## bettalover2033

That's really cool!

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I dont know why, but I'm tempted to put a caption on here saying 'Oh haaaaay!' lmao










Rofl. Ginger being a camera hog tonight


----------



## acadialover

awesome !


----------



## kfryman

I like your bettas. i got a new betta named Chester he is sitting in that stupid cup while the tank gets ready for fish.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

OMFg. I want him! I have a serious love for doubletails haha. Great find, too bad he's another cup-betta. Pet stores have really gotta step up! Although that ones alot bigger than the old walmart ones they had up here in BC. So glad they stopped selling fish!


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow he is such a pretty betta! Love the color and the name. I can't wait to see him flare. I especially like female DT's and DTPK's or DTHMPK's. Beautiful fish they are.

-BL2033


----------



## kfryman

Yeah I was lucky they had at least 5 different bettas that were nice today very surprised they usually only have like one or two nice ones. Oh and they had an almost all pink halfmoon plakat male.


----------



## bettalover2033

Well around me they don't usually have very nice bettas :/ that't the reason why I buy online. If I can find a quality fish that is at a reasonable price you best believe that i'm going to buy him or her.

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta

#$^(*P(%*^$ a pink HMPK?! God damn...I'm moving to US haha


----------



## bettalover2033

BeautifulBetta said:


> #$^(*P(%*^$ a pink HMPK?! God damn...I'm moving to US haha


If ya do come to NY and we could be buddies! LOL.

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta

hAhaha will do! XD


----------



## bettalover2033

Does anyone have a Good Picture of a bettas FACE? I really want to edit someone's picture with their permission

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Kind of a side view, front view, or 3/4 view? I have all three haha!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Feel free to look through my betta page on here haha, some pretty good ones on there. At least I think so 
http://s26.photobucket.com/albums/c116/BeautifulBetta/Bettas/


----------



## bettalover2033

Either would be fine. I got a bunch to do! Im gonna have fun with this! Thanks BeautifuBetta


P.S.: Everyone, I no longer need anymore.

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LOL no problem!  You should post some after! I wanna see XD


----------



## bettalover2033

Oh of course i'm going to post them. What would be the point if no onw could see them lol.

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta

haha true that. I'm off to bed tho, have a good night! xD


----------



## bettalover2033

Same to you!

-BL2033


----------



## Sweeda88

These are my new fish, Angel and Aquarius. They were my sister's, but she's too busy to take care of them. Not that she doesn't WANT to, but she has a job and a baby.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Awww I really like the little CT lady  So cute!


----------



## Sweeda88

Thanks! I love her adorable bug eyes. <3


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha she's definitely a sweetie! <3 Her colour is really neat too  Wish she was here LOL. I'd totally spawn her with him:


----------



## Sweeda88

Oh, they'd make pretty babies! Sorry, can't have her. LOL


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Hahahaha! Its all good! XD I have too many adults already...or so my parents think  LOL


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Imagine if bettas actually came in this colour??? Good heavens, that would be awesome haha! Scroll down to the BRIGHT green crowntail, awesome!
http://www.flickriver.com/groups/bettasplendens/pool/interesting/

Picture was a .GIF and wouldn't show up


----------



## AKD1727

BeautifulBetta said:


> Imagine if bettas actually came in this colour??? Good heavens, that would be awesome haha! Scroll down to the BRIGHT green crowntail, awesome!
> http://www.flickriver.com/groups/bettasplendens/pool/interesting/


Wow! That's green! I looooove the purple too!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha I definitely tried to photoshop one of my bettas into a lime green yesterday..It failed LOL


----------



## Chard56

BeautifulBetta said:


> Haha I definitely tried to photoshop one of my bettas into a lime green yesterday..It failed LOL


 I think alot of it has to do with the photo to start with and the editing program. I've tried this with different pictures and not all of them take the Green color well. 
Before:







After:


----------



## BeautifulBetta

That looks way better than mine haha! The boy I tried with was a light blue pastel so maybe thats why it sucked


----------



## Tisia

lols


----------



## greenfishfl




----------



## greenfishfl




----------



## bettalover2033

@Tisia: That is too cute! I like the *Lipstick* on her mouth! Looks very pretty! She has a beautiful royal blue too.

-BL2033


----------



## Tisia

I love her lipstick, can see it better in this pic. plus shows how the light turns her green. a lot like Palette, the male I'm planning on breeding her to









edit: had to throw in a pick of Palette with flash, lol


----------



## bettalover2033

I love that sheen color on her!

-BL2033


----------



## RoyalBlueDarling

Here a couple of photos of my boys, Valerian (the blue CT) and Ptolemy, taken with a phone camera so sorry about the quality, or lack thereof. I've only had Ptolemy for 2 1/2 weeks now; he had a chewed up or blown out caudal fin when I got him, and seems to be recovering.


----------



## mardi

View attachment 42611


View attachment 42612


Bowie has begun to show his true colors! I'll have had him for exactly a month the day after tomorrow. Debating which one of these to make my icon on here. 

Also, if anyone could tell me what kind of coloring this would be referred to as, that would be great! I know it's kind of hard to tell, but his head has become a bit darker than his body and his fins have a tinge of a red/brown color.


----------



## greenfishfl

roamer likes to take pics lol here he is


----------



## RoyalBlueDarling

greenfishfl said:


> roamer likes to take pics lol here he is


He's so handsome. 

I've noticed that heaps of people here use flashes when taking photos of their bettas. I've always turned the flash off for fear of hurting their eyes, but if it's ok, I may retake my photos, because the ones I have now really don't do justice to the colours of my fish.


----------



## Moclam

Here's the new boy I just got at Petsmart. <3 His name is Sev, and currently my only one till after the holidays. He's in a lovely 5 gallon, and blows bubble nests like crazy! And I've only had him for 7 hours. Such a nice lad. I just adore the the spots of red on him.

View attachment 42663


----------



## acadialover

wow.... HE is a BEAUTY !!!!!


----------



## Reptileandfishcanada




----------



## Reptileandfishcanada

That's one of my halfmoons I picked up the other day (above). I have over 100 bettas :S I breed them


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Ahhhh!! I fellow Canadian!  hurray!! Beautiful boy


----------



## Reptileandfishcanada

Thanks


----------



## copperarabian

Just got this girl at Petco


----------



## Reptileandfishcanada

Ooo very nice


----------



## BeautifulBetta

SO...My story here..Went to petland today, usually they only have red VT's and red CT's, but I decided to go look anyways. Well LO AND BEHOLD..That had doubletails!! 
I almost came home with two, because they were $11.47, but it was 1/2 price fish tuesday so I got him and some stress coat for under $10...w00t!!!! If the other boy I wanted (red/blue with black lace) is there in a couple days, I'm getting him too...It was such a hard decision, but the copper won


----------



## bettalover2033

copperarabian said:


> Just got this girl at Petco


Wow she will go great with the betta in your avatar! Nice colors on her as well!

-BL2033


----------



## copperarabian

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow she will go great with the betta in your avatar! Nice colors on her as well!
> 
> -BL2033


I thought the same thing when, but she's bigger then him lol


----------



## copperarabian

I also took a good photo of this boy


----------



## RoyalBlueDarling

He's so pretty, copperarabian. Dressed up for the ball.


----------



## RoyalBlueDarling

*Better shots*

I took some better photos of Ptolemy and Valerian today ...


----------



## Chard56

@ Copperarabian: He's a little on the Rosetail side but I adore him! Great photography!


----------



## copperarabian

Chard56 said:


> @ Copperarabian: He's a little on the Rosetail side but I adore him! Great photography!


Thanks  His fins are going to get bigger too, when I bought him I thought he was a OHM plakat because his fins got a buzz cut.


----------



## Chard56

Oh, wow! That's night and day from the other picture. What a good job you did on his recovery. I would never have guessed it.


----------



## bettalover2033

copperarabian said:


> I thought the same thing when, but she's bigger then him lol


Really? She must be huge then. He's a pretty big betta (including fins) and if she's bigger than him then, wow!

-BL2033


----------



## BeautifulBetta

just thought I'd post this photo..Its kinda funny, and I couldn't resist putting captions on it, it was just too perfect LOL


----------



## Namazzi

hahahaha. Thats fuuuuuny. XD

And some of these have been posted before, but in other threads. Thought I would post them in the right place. 


This is my newest Betta SunDance. I'm in love <3 .... shhhh. Don't tell my bf  haha (no idea about the name. haha. I just thought that the second I saw him for some reason  )















































Then there's my Betta 'Kitty' haha. My 4 year old nephew named him. XD





























And just because I can. Some pictures I found of bettas I had yeeeeaaaaaarrrrs ago. (never any one at the same time XD)

Dont remember if this one had a name.. *feels bad*









This one was Firefly









And a female I had. Again I dont think she was named.












... Now to wait for the camera to charge so I can get new pics. =D lols


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Beautiful fish!  Dontcha hate when you forget old pets names?!? I feel like such a jerk lmao


----------



## bettalover2033

@Namazzi: Your first CT is just so pretty! I love the rays on him!

-BL2033


----------



## copperarabian

bettalover2033 said:


> Really? She must be huge then. He's a pretty big betta (including fins) and if she's bigger than him then, wow!
> 
> -BL2033


I was looking at them again, and at first I thought she was slightly larger than him but I think they are around the same size. I think his big fins made his body look smaller lol also my avatar is when I first got him and he was tiny, his fins have actually doubled in length since then.


----------



## kfryman

BeautifulBetta said:


> SO...My story here..Went to petland today, usually they only have red VT's and red CT's, but I decided to go look anyways. Well LO AND BEHOLD..That had doubletails!!
> I almost came home with two, because they were $11.47, but it was 1/2 price fish tuesday so I got him and some stress coat for under $10...w00t!!!! If the other boy I wanted (red/blue with black lace) is there in a couple days, I'm getting him too...It was such a hard decision, but the copper won


Haha he looks like what Chester looked like kinda but instead of pink it is blue


----------



## thebettashop

Here are few pictures of some of the many fish that are imported through us. Enjoy! These are all now in loving home!


----------



## thebettashop




----------



## copperarabian

This guy's gorgeous


----------



## heathbar

I shall call him Squishy, and he shall be mine :nicefish:



thebettashop said:


>


----------



## bettalover2033

@copperarabian: Man he is beautiful! Amazing color on him as well! I love the "blue" scales. Are you going to breed them?

-BL2033


----------



## acadialover

WOW WOW WOW 
what is this one called ??/ you got this at Petco ??


----------



## Chard56

I thought this was a thread for posting your Bettas not for advertising a Betta shop that doesn't respond to your emails!


----------



## mjoy79

Here's a pic of Joey in his 3G kritterkeeper right before his last water change. Its funny - the only guys I have builidng bubble nests are the ones in my kritterkeepers - Joey, Sawyer and Jack, 3 of my tailbiters


----------



## bettalover2033

Chard56 said:


> I thought this was a thread for posting your Bettas not for advertising a Betta shop that doesn't respond to your emails!



That is exactly what this thread is (supposed to be for).


@Everyone Else: If you want to post bettas from AB, do it on the AquaBid Thread please.

-BL2033


----------



## PewPewPew

Incoming little guy ...  <3 Poot!

Dems little ventrals and the fact they look like little boots...omfg <3


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Aaaaaaaaaaaah!!! Omg those little ventrals are adorable!! <3 <3 What a sweet little face too


----------



## thebettashop

bettalover2033 said:


> That is exactly what this thread is (supposed to be for).
> 
> 
> @Everyone Else: If you want to post bettas from AB, do it on the AquaBid Thread please.
> 
> -BL2033


NO where did I post on my post that it was advertisement. I posted clearly that these are fish that I had, and are now gone. They were Jewels and figuared people would enjoy their beauty. I GUESS I WAS WRONG. I will learn to post just plain pictures next time


----------



## thebettashop

Chard56 said:


> I thought this was a thread for posting your Bettas not for advertising a Betta shop that doesn't respond to your emails!


No Advertisments were presented. Only Pictures of fish that I have had and are now gone. I have responded to you in 3 accounts now. Thank you


----------



## bettalover2033

thebettashop said:


> NO where did I post on my post that it was advertisement. I posted clearly that these are fish that I had, and are now gone. They were Jewels and figuared people would enjoy their beauty. I GUESS I WAS WRONG. I will learn to post just plain pictures next time


Okay. I didn't say they were advertisement. Excuse me for not clarifying with good reason. I have no intentions of being rude, though the expression in the capitalization, IMO was to emphasize that you weren't being too polite. I could be wrong, but wanted to let you know in the most respectful way that I can. If you feel that someone is wrong (in this case I am) you should send it as a PM and confront them in a polite and calm manner. I don't ask or expect an apology, I just want this forum remain civil.

-BL2033


----------



## thebettashop

bettalover2033 said:


> Okay. I didn't say they were advertisement. Excuse me for not clarifying with good reason. I have no intentions of being rude, though the expression in the capitalization, IMO was to emphasize that you weren't being too polite. I could be wrong, but wanted to let you know in the most respectful way that I can. If you feel that someone is wrong (in this case I am) you should send it as a PM and confront them in a polite and calm manner. I don't ask or expect an apology, I just want this forum remain civil.
> 
> -BL2033


No harsh feelings bud. I apologize for my action, I actually didn't even remember me typing in Caps until you noted it here. No harm done here. I understand the action of keeping this forum clean and civil. I run a few forums myself and go through the drama of keeping members clean and civil. Appreciate your words of wisdom.

BTW: Cute story you wrote on your thread


----------



## bettalover2033

Thank you and thanks again. lol Well I love your bettas. At least i'd say that while i'm here.

-BL2033


----------



## acadialover

The betta shop.
Those are incredibly beautiful fish !!


----------



## Jill90

PewPewPew said:


> Incoming little guy ...  <3 Poot!
> 
> Dems little ventrals and the fact they look like little boots...omfg <3


Is this by any chance from hopdiggity? If so I was looking at it previously and was tempted to buy! Sooo pretty!


----------



## bettalover2033

I think that HMPK male is from Hopdiggity because ATM they have amazing fish up! the entire time I was looking for a good pair on AB I didnt find one, but when I finally find a beautiful pair, I see that she has fish up like that!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha oh isn't that how it always works?! Sheesh...I have the worst timing for that kinda thing lmao.

Here's a couple photos you guys might like  They're pretty cute. First photo is 3 days old, second photo is from today 

Blue eyes!!









And they've now developed the 'unimpressed betta look' at four days old...lmao


----------



## valleyankee

BeautifulBetta said:


> Haha oh isn't that how it always works?! Sheesh...I have the worst timing for that kinda thing lmao.
> 
> Here's a couple photos you guys might like  They're pretty cute. First photo is 3 days old, second photo is from today
> 
> Blue eyes!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they've now developed the 'unimpressed betta look' at four days old...lmao


They already look grumpy!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Roflmao! Yes they do! Typical bettas, gotta love 'em!


----------



## acadialover

wow, this is so cool for me to see. Please continue to keep up on the poto's for us ??? AWESOME !!!! Maybe I am looking at my next housemate ??


----------



## bettalover2033

WOAH! That first picture is TOO cute! It looked like they were trying to hold hands. You take "Macro" pictures right?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

OMG I didn't even realize it looked like they were trying to "hold hands" LOL. That just made my day so much better! I'll try and get more photos when they're near the glass and not pigging out on worms haha


----------



## bettalover2033

You take "Macrolens" pictures right?


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57

Awful camera quality alert:










This is Akemi. Yeah, she wasn't exactly in a pose-y mood today...


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Cutie 

Yeah I've got macro extension tubes, way cheaper than a macro lens haha


----------



## PewPewPew

Jill90 said:


> Is this by any chance from hopdiggity? If so I was looking at it previously and was tempted to buy! Sooo pretty!


Yessm! He was the cutest of his white spawn brothers


----------



## TwilightNite

Updated fish pics *squeals*. 

Angel is not ad pretty as he used to be he got in a fight with Lightning and he got 
his tail torn up. And I had to move him to a 0.5 because I could not keep the big tank up since the divider was so awful. Lightning I got back in July I loved him so much that I took him home he survived the 10 hour car trip back from Vacation of course I prepped him for coming home and he was comfortable. He is a tough cookie. Opal has moved to a 2.5 gallon tank and she has colured up nicely. And Marilyn is the newest Addition to my fish family I took her home from pet co and hid her in the laundry room until I convinced my parents to let me get another fish I just could not help myself! I loved her. Anywho here are my fish! Sorry that the pics are fuzzy it is the iPod's fault!


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow beautiful fish. Marbles are my favorite!


----------



## MoonyTonight

Desentry my first Crowntail. RIP

Below is Charon who is the most adventurous little betta I've ever seen.


----------



## acadialover

cool looking fish. I like crowntails allot too.


----------



## LittleNibbles93

These are my two I got last weekend. Spearmint is a marble delta (might be halfmoon..), and Jiji is a black double-tail.


----------



## Chard56

Oo! I love your Marble and that DT looks like he's a Black Orchid. Very nice. I was cleaning my Orange Halfmoons water today and had to snap a pic of this guy.


----------



## acadialover

Gorgeous fish all three.
Love the black guy, and red is always a favorite of mine. !Love your fish Chard.


----------



## flowerslegacy

Wow Chard he's beautiful! The CT I got from you is still one of my favorite fish.


----------



## flowerslegacy

Here he is!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Holy frig....That crowntail is just incredible! I've never seen a more beautiful copper


----------



## acadialover

WOW !!!!!!!! Gorgeous !! HOw did you get one ???
He is reallly fine.


----------



## flowerslegacy

Thank you! Isn't he awesome! I purchased him from Chard56


----------



## BeautifulBetta

He's truly incredible! I have a serious love for coppers! If you ever breed him, I may have to make a trip to the states for a fry or two lmao


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Ok, so I think I should be banned from pet stores lmao.
I went to petland a week ago and got this guy:









It was a reaaally tough choice, between him and a blue/red/black doubletail, but eventually I decided on this guy.
WELL. This last week has been absolutely brutal, and I actually had two dreams, both with the fish in it that I left at the pet store. (Pretty sad I know lol)
So I went back two days ago and got him, without my mother knowing. Luckily, she doesn't really know the difference between these two boys, so thats a plus.
anyways, enough chatter from me haha. Hope you enjoy! He's a real bubblenester, holy. I put him in a 1 gallon bowl so I could take photos, and it was still hard to catch him. He's a fast little boy.


----------



## Chard56

flowerslegacy said:


> Here he is!


 You have done an absolutely awesome job maintaining that gorgeous Gold Crowntail, WOW! I'm glad to see he's in good hands and doing so well. I ended up selling almost all of them from that line and now I don't have but 3 left. One is a Copper Red CT male, a Gold CT Plakat and a Copper Red CT female. I absolutely have to spawn one or both males soon or I'll loose that line altogether.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Ahhhhh don't lose it!! haha. They're so beautiful


----------



## acadialover

*beautiful Betta*



Chard56 said:


> You have done an absolutely awesome job maintaining that gorgeous Gold Crowntail, WOW! I'm glad to see he's in good hands and doing so well. I ended up selling almost all of them from that line and now I don't have but 3 left. One is a Copper Red CT male, a Gold CT Plakat and a Copper Red CT female. I absolutely have to spawn one or both males soon or I'll loose that line altogether.


wow, I'm ready ... don't lose the line !!


----------



## LittleBettas

Gave in to temptation...
Lol, all of the bettas were in HORRIBLE conditions and I couldnt let this boy rot away (a few CTs had finrot that had begun to rot their bodies away)

This is my new boy Jackpot... hes a yellow copper dragon HM... a petsmart boy 












































I'll get better pictures once he settles in


----------



## acadialover

Wow !!!!! GORgeous !!!


----------



## Tikibirds

Heartstings was from petco. She is a real tiny CT.









and this guy came from walmart. he was all alone, he's supposed to be for my co worker but...we shall see. She has been really excited about getting a betta. She had one before but not sure i trust her...

He keeps staring at the 20G, probably wondering how he got stuck in the 1G. he's nice and full after chowing down on 2 bloodworms


----------



## theKingHenry

This is my little Veil tail guy King Henry the I or just Henry. xD He's the cutest, most adorbubbles fish EVER. (I need to be restricted.) Remodeled his tank and he seems to love his new plants and hidey-hole


----------



## flowerslegacy

Chard, you can't lose that line! Winston is my only CT and out of all the bettas I have, he's one of my favorites. Honestly, his personality is just great too. I've been thinking about contacting you to get another fish. Any time I'm cruisin' Aquabid I always look at your posts. My only hesitation is the other 8 tanks and 9 bettas I currently own! Where would I put him/her. I dont' *need* another fish but . . . okay, I'm hoppin' over to Aquabid . . .


----------



## Chard56

flowerslegacy said:


> Chard, you can't lose that line! Winston is my only CT and out of all the bettas I have, he's one of my favorites. Honestly, his personality is just great too. I've been thinking about contacting you to get another fish. Any time I'm cruisin' Aquabid I always look at your posts. My only hesitation is the other 8 tanks and 9 bettas I currently own! Where would I put him/her. I dont' *need* another fish but . . . okay, I'm hoppin' over to Aquabid . . .


 Ok, Ok; you can stop twisting my arm now! I'm still undecided whether to breed the Copper Red CT male or the Gold Red CT Plakat male with the Copper Red CT female?


----------



## kaznaradak

*Flow*


----------



## flowerslegacy

Okay I am IN LOVE with your Gold Red CTPK Male! He looks like my Winston!! Getty Up Chard . . . I'm jonesin' for another one of your fish. You have to PM me once the spawn is successful. Either combo is fine with me. Both males are just gorgeous. I'm partial to the CTPK, just because his coppery rainbow style coloring is like the other male I purchased from you, but I wouldn't complain over either combo!! But maybe a female too. Hmmm. Anyway, let's see . . . breed prep, spawning, higher electrical bills because it's snowing in MO . . . early spring is a great time to purchase another fish!


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow! Flow is such a pretty male!


----------



## kaznaradak

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow! Flow is such a pretty male!


Thank you!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

What beautiful fish!


----------



## titusthebetta

I finally got some picks of Nero flaring! He apparently didn't like the camera this morning. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mart2289

Pretty fishies! I'll post a picture of mine soon!


----------



## Mart2289

that is a very beautiful fish...


----------



## Andrew H

Photographed at Arizona Nature Aquatics









And in my tank...


----------



## PewPewPew

Is he sleeping in that last one? He looks a little...stressed!


----------



## Andrew H

PewPewPew said:


> Is he sleeping in that last one? He looks a little...stressed!


No I just got lucky with getting a picture that came out that clear when he swam down and rubbed up against the leaves then the rocks.


----------



## Chard56

I was taking pictures today and had to show you this guy. Look at that face!


----------



## mjoy79

Wow that looks awesome! He's one of those "serial killer" bettas! haha I would name him Dexter


----------



## flowerslegacy

Chard he's awesome!!!! I have a red, white and blue PK and he's just beautiful. Good thing I don't live in MO. I'd be sneakin' over to your place all the time, and you'd be wondering why all your bettas were missing


----------



## PewPewPew

He kind of looks like one of Karen's spawns from last year (?), I thought he was by his face! Cuuute.


----------



## bettalover2033

That looks like his fish. Though the colors look like Karen's fish pattern. He is so nice!


----------



## Chard56

That clown face or Piebald Marble male is from a spawn between a Melano male I picked up at Petco and a daughter of the Green BFHM in my avatar picture.


----------



## fleetfish

I need to be banned from the petstore also ... I picked out this beauty at Petsmart of all places, after I'd finished all of my exams. Meet Angel!










Also found (and this is definitely a first around here!) a PK dragon girlie among the crowd. She's very thin and pale and has finrot. I'm not taking pics of her just yet, since she's in such rough shape :/ I think she might be a red dragon though.


----------



## bettalover2033

He is beautiful! AND HE'S A MARBLE!!


----------



## abdullah79

*Hermia looks beautiful*

All the pictures are so awesome but i like the picture of Hermia (the Gold fish).


----------



## Enbarr

Wow! I am just in awe over all of these gorgeous bettas! :shock: They are all so stunning!
Here's my three boys:
Dante (CT male)









Armonde (DT male)









Raphael (HM male)


----------



## Chard56

Armonde is just stunning. I love his coloring but he looks like a HM. I don't see two tails. Unless by DT you mean Delta. DT stands for Doubletail. There isn't an abbreviation for Delta


----------



## Enbarr

Whoops! I didn't know that...thanks though  As for Armonde, I actually wondered that when I saw him flare up as well. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Chard56

Enbarr said:


> Whoops! I didn't know that...thanks though  As for Armonde, I actually wondered that when I saw him flare up as well. Thanks for the compliment!


 I have purchased several Halfmoons that were labeled Delta. I don't mind paying around $7 for one rather than $14. I don't know if the employees put them back in the wrong cups when (and if) they change their water or the wholesaler made a mistake. Either way I'm happy. Don't tell me where you live though, I don't want to get arrested for breaking and entering while trying to steal him!


----------



## copperarabian

My petco is always labeling half moons as Deltas because they run out of the HM cups XD


----------



## PewPewPew

Chard56 said:


> I don't mind paying around $7 for one rather than $14. !



Guh, Heerrreee heeeerreee, Chard!


----------



## Enbarr

Chard56 said:


> I have purchased several Halfmoons that were labeled Delta. I don't mind paying around $7 for one rather than $14. I don't know if the employees put them back in the wrong cups when (and if) they change their water or the wholesaler made a mistake. Either way I'm happy. Don't tell me where you live though, I don't want to get arrested for breaking and entering while trying to steal him!


Haha...I'll be sure not to.


----------



## Scruffy Nerfherder

Well, here is Hector! According to the cup he was in, he's a Male Delta Tail. He's a fearless little guy, not at all like his predecessor!










And here he is showing off.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

What a beautiful boy! Also...I LOVE YOUR NAME. LMAO


----------



## Scruffy Nerfherder

Thank you, on both counts! I'm a big Star Wars fan, and a friend of mine always calls me that. Hector is named after Barbossa, from Pirates of the Caribbean! He's the fearless type, and even looks like his name should be Hector.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Awwww I love Pirates of the Caribbean and Starwars! Great name  My old crowntail was named Jack  I used to have a massive plecostamous named Darth Vader rofl


----------



## SwimmR

*Nice!*

Hector is beautiful. Did you get him at a regular pet store? He looks nice enough to be directly from a breeder. Nice fish friend!


----------



## Scruffy Nerfherder

I picked him up at my local PetCo! I was surprised when I found him, because he looked so different than the others, and he was right in the front row.


----------



## dlite

Awesome betta Scruffy, I love the colouring, great find. Update us with new pictures when his fins fill in =D


----------



## Bolder

I have only had Bettas for 8 months, first male died of old age 3 months after I bought him, so bought another, then a female, I have quite a few babies right now.
These pics are not so clear as my camera is shot, I will try to get better ones.

This fish is a few months old, Maroon with purple fins and tail
http://mycoffeelounge.net/pixup/43344-965.jpg
2 babies just over a month old, 2 different color combinations, one will be pinkish and maroon trims, the other will go the dark maroon with purple trims.
http://mycoffeelounge.net/pixup/43329-5621.jpg

The mum and dad live together in a tank, dad is looking old and worn out now, they get along great together, swim together and don't fight, this seems to happen no matter what fish I have, they pair off and stay together happy *shrug*


----------



## Bolder

A better shot of my not yet adult male, his name is coward, he is such a whimp, one look at the camera and he cowered in the corner, big sook..


----------



## Bolder

damn, no remove link in edit  inhouse link

Pic far far to large


----------



## kathstew

Thats a female. She has a HUGE egg spot.


----------



## Bolder

kathstew said:


> Thats a female. She has a HUGE egg spot.



I didn't notice 

It is a coward, so it is very hard to catch a decent look at her.

Her fins are going to be a lot longer than normal then, because they are growing like a males.


----------



## bexjohnson

This is Nala, he's new and I know the tank is small but I don't have a lot of money right now and that's the left over tank I had that I cleaned up for him. I wanted a big betta after getting my baby betta. Once I have the money I will be getting him a bigger tank because I want him to have a lot more room to swim and be him


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow he is such a pretty one! Nice fish you have there.


----------



## Silverfang

My very cutie Anna. She's not exactly new, but I Wanted to share one of my better shots. She's somewhere between MG and pineapple. And is meaner than my boys! (why she is sitting in the 2.5gal and not the sorority).


----------



## watergale

Adrian Gale could anyone help me identify him?


----------



## bettalover2033

He looks like a halfmoon (or) Halfmoon Doubletail male, but It's not too easy to see his caudal. Also can you maybe get a picture of him flaring? Just put a mini mirror in front of him and take a picture. He should be full spread. Does he have two tails?

His colors are also pretty!


----------



## watergale

yes here is some better pictures, just figured out how to take his picture... 
and please ignore the yellow tint, fresh water, bad camara


----------



## bettalover2033

Yup! He's definitely a Halfmoon Double Tail.

Well the full ID of the fish would be Red and Pink Bi-Color Halfmoon Doubletail.

He is a real beauty! nice fish!


----------



## watergale

thanks!


----------



## bettalover2033

@watergale: No problem! He has such a pretty color to him. Is he really that pink or is he a more red color?


----------



## bexjohnson

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow he is such a pretty one! Nice fish you have there.


thank you, he's a petsmart saved fish. he's got quite the personality, loves to get his picture taken


----------



## bettalover2033

@bexjohnson: I'm sure. Bettas will definitely be having you with your camera in your hands at all times! I love photogenic bettas. They look like they are posing all the time and they take the best photos (Sometimes even by accident.)


----------



## watergale

he looks different every time i look at him, guess he wants to be in the highest of betta fasion :roll: oh well, if you look at my avatar it's about as accurate you can get with coloring, pinkish with red and a blue florescent look :-D


----------



## bettalover2033

That's great! I will say it again, I love his color!


----------



## watergale

thanks, while my sister might not have good pet care skills, she is great at picking the out


----------



## Wolfstardobe

My betta, Zuko! I have never seen a betta with a spot before? Have any of you have?? Or is he unique??;-)


----------



## Chard56

It's always cool to see something like that. I get one every once in a while. A few years ago I had a female that was White with Blue fins and a perfect M&M on both sides up until she was 6 months old. Then she colored in Blue. I'd love to see a better picture of him if you could get one.


----------



## bettalover2033

watergale said:


> thanks, while my sister might not have good pet care skills, she is great at picking the out


I can see that!


----------



## Wolfstardobe

Here's some more pictures of him.


----------



## bettalover2033

I love the "Spot" on him! Truly unique. I've only seen one other betta like that.


----------



## LilyK

New yellow VT girl named Binx. She has quite the personality. My PK is smitten with her (but surprisingly hasn't built a bubble nest)

View attachment 44031


View attachment 44032


View attachment 44030


----------



## eaglescout434

[No message]


----------



## eaglescout434

The first one is Snow and the second betta is Thunder!:lol:


----------



## o0 BuBbLeS 0o

Oh my!!! They are both so pretty. Thunder looks like tie-dye! <3


----------



## eaglescout434

Thank you so much he does! I have only had him for 3 days and hes finally comming up to the front of the tank to say hi. I cant believe that i got a betta this pretty from walmart!! i have only seen the really good ones on aquabid!!


----------



## Foxell

I decorated my "Betta Corner" for Christmas!


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow! That looks fantastic!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Awww beautiful!


----------



## eaglescout434

I love the "Betta Corner"!!!


----------



## angiessa

The betta corner is awesome! 

Here's Walter, posing for the camera as usual. I swear he can see me pointing it at him and fluffs up. 










And then there's Norman, who will NOT hold still so I can get a shot of him from the side. The only picture he'll let me take is of his face. This is what I call his "What're YOU looking at?" pose:


----------



## eaglescout434

I love the red on walter! that is pretty unique!!


----------



## angiessa

That was what first caught my eye when I saw him. 

Also: Thunder is GORGEOUS! I love the mix of colors.


----------



## eaglescout434

aww thanks where did you get walter?


----------



## angiessa

Walter was a Walmart fish! I couldn't believe they had such a nice-looking betta there. They had also *just* got a shipment in, so he hadn't been there long enough to be too stressed. Good timing on my part.


----------



## eaglescout434

Thats the exact same way that i got Thunder! Our walmart gets fish stocked on wednesday morning and so i picked him up at 11 a.m.! I got there just in time too about a minute after i had started looking another guy came up and asked if i was looking at the same fish that i was (it was thunder)... lol I ended up coming home with him super excited!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Okay, so I was creeping my own Facebook tonight, and found a photo of sheldon from May, a month after I got him...Holy. Frick. I couldn't believe this!!! I had forgotten how light he used to be. Marbles are ridiculous...lmao. I just HAD to make a Sheldon "timeline" lol.


----------



## angiessa

eaglescout434 said:


> Thats the exact same way that i got Thunder! Our walmart gets fish stocked on wednesday morning and so i picked him up at 11 a.m.! I got there just in time too about a minute after i had started looking another guy came up and asked if i was looking at the same fish that i was (it was thunder)... lol I ended up coming home with him super excited!!


Ha! That's awesome...I'm always surprised when I see a really unusual one there. Good on both of us!


----------



## angiessa

BeautifulBetta said:


> Okay, so I was creeping my own Facebook tonight, and found a photo of sheldon from May, a month after I got him...Holy. Frick. I couldn't believe this!!! I had forgotten how light he used to be. Marbles are ridiculous...lmao. I just HAD to make a Sheldon "timeline" lol.


WOW. That's quite the dramatic change. He's gorgeous.


----------



## eaglescout434

angiessa said:


> WOW. That's quite the dramatic change. He's gorgeous.


Wow!!! Are you sure your taking pictures of the same fish??? Hes gorgeous!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks!!  He's my pride and joy haha. Definitely the same fish


----------



## Sweeda88

Pictures like this is why I love the macro setting. It's amazing how much detail you can see.


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow Very pretty!


----------



## Sweeda88

Thank you! I love him. He's my favorite fish in coloring and finnage.


----------



## bettalover2033

I like that he has a very light yellow to his fins! It almost makes him look like he is glowing.


----------



## bahamut285

*moonwalks across the thread* I HAVE NO PICTURES TO CONTRIBUTE BUT EVERYBODY'S LOOKS GREAT


----------



## Sweeda88

Thanks! That's why I named him "Data". He looks like Data from Star Trek because he has a golden tone to him. :lol:


----------



## angiessa

Sweeda88 said:


> Thanks! That's why I named him "Data". He looks like Data from Star Trek because he has a golden tone to him. :lol:


LOL!!

Android or no, he's a rather pretty fish.


----------



## Jrf456

Pretty fish everyone!


----------



## LionCalie

My marble boy is starting to go through his own changes. :shock:

12/11










12/25


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Wow quick changer!  Sooo adorable!

So, Who wants to buy him for me for a late Christmas present? LMAO. Early baby gift maybe? hahahaha. I nearly went into early labour seeing this boy...hola!









Here's the original link: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1324991402


----------



## angiessa

Oh, wow. I could easily go broke on AB. Too many spectacular fish.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

If my last order of fish from Thailand didn't get up to $180, I'd order again! lmao. I love my import fishies. Maybe I should just move there


----------



## bettalover2033

LionCalie said:


> My marble boy is starting to go through his own changes. :shock:
> 
> 12/11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12/25


Wow! Where do you get your fish?!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Oh frig...I shouldnt have left the house today, nevermind gone to the pet store  LMAO. Same pet store where I got Marine at...Saw another Marine-like rescue, Not much for a tail, but a pair of bright beautiful eyes that I just couldnt resist...Thinkin of calling him 'Boxer' or something.









And Here's Marine, his tail has gotten even bigger! This dude just doesn't stop growin haha


----------



## bettalover2033

@BeautifulBetta: I love your Marine! He is beautiful!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks  I cant wait to see what he's gunna look like when all his fins grow back  I was completely expecting just a VT but I guess I was wrong


----------



## bettalover2033

Make sure you post a picture when he does get all his fins in.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Oh I totally will! Couple people think he's a HMPK, but his fins keep growing so I dunno haha


----------



## bettalover2033

I think he's a HMPK as well! How big is he?


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Body length without fins is about an inch long..With fins he's another 1/2" long, approx.


----------



## bettalover2033

Well I think he'll stay a HMPK.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Works for me!  I love him so much


----------



## Pitluvs

Figured I'd post up my Freddy, who's going through some changes 

Before (July 2011)









Tonight:


----------



## kfryman

Wow Pitluvs I love the yellow dorsal! It is so unique!


----------



## bettalover2033

Pitluvs said:


> Figured I'd post up my Freddy, who's going through some changes
> 
> Before (July 2011)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight:


HE is such a pretty spade tail!


----------



## ArcticRain

Wow, Pitluvs.... Wow. That's amazing! He is so unique!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Wow how interesting!! i've never seen a betta turn lighter than its original colour


----------



## Pitluvs

I've never seen it, or seen a MG have his yellow go into the body like that. I'm just convinced my boys are happy and are bringing out their real purdy colors. They must have heard I wanted to plan a spawn hehe He's just a plain ol VT though, one of the first MG at my petstore since I've been keeping Bettas.


----------



## Moclam

@Pitluvs
Oh wow, what a looker he is. His colors are so pretty.
And like you stated, I haven't seen an MG change like this before, either. It's quite fascinating to say the least.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I just had post this...This is Marbles in her Quarantine tank after spawning today. took her out of the spawning tank and put her in here. Within an hour, she had laid some eggs and put them in this little nest she had going...SO. ADORABLE. Poor wannabe mommy <3


----------



## dlite

My male veil tail betta


----------



## Fawnleaf

@BeautifulBetta

You have such an awesome camera! I wish my camera could take pictures like that! And a beautiful fish as well!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

haha thanks Fawnleaf!  She's one of my more photogenic fishies, the others don't hold still very much lol.
Pretty boy dlite!


----------



## dlite

Thanks BeautifulBetta, I envy how you guys in the states have such an awesome uniquely colourful variety of bettas compared to what I can find here in Toronto. Lots of awesome bettas in this thread


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha i totally agree..Canada doesn't seem to get much variety eh? They're getting more creative now over in BC, but its like...DAMN. I need to make a US trip haha


----------



## BeautifulBetta

OK sorry for the double post, but I HAD to share this!! I have a spawn from Marbles up there^ , with goldeneye the red/black HMDT...I noticed some of the eggs were close to the side and when I looked closer, there were babies in them!  Decided to see how good these macro extenders REALLY are, and well...you can judge for yourself  Enjoy the cuteness that is, an unborn betta baby.


----------



## ArcticRain

Wow! What a wonderful picture BeautifulBetta!


----------



## Weeknd

*1*

My first Betta, his name is Sonic


----------



## acadialover

Love the baby betta bubbles, and Sonic is really handsome !


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks  Took a few tries but I finally got one baby in focus...i can't stop looking at it! It's so cute lmao


----------



## Pitluvs

I have a group of very interesting boys  All pet store or local breeder and I'm in Nova Scotia... far cry from the options Toronto should have lol


----------



## Pitluvs

Figured I'd post some photos of Hughie, my worst case Betta to ever come into my home. He lost a chuck of his tail when he was moved to the 10g, but it's grown back. How beautiful is it???
He's also my Venom's spawn sibling <3 He's all I have left of anything close to Venom my first Betta.


----------



## acadialover

wow !!!!!!!


----------



## Cawine8

My crowntail "gigi" he's black and white with hits of blue , sorry his tank need a clean lol i got him at a pet shop called animal&co (in france)


----------



## Cawine8

my old red rown tail rip (boyfriend pluged out his water heater and pump he froze to death :'( )


----------



## Cawine8

my old veil betta RIP he died because a fungus that appeared on his tail after a couple of days having him originally from petshop he lasted 1week never going to that petshop ever again


----------



## mjoy79

lovely betta photos everyone. Makes me want to go get another one  (but I wont!!)


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Ohhhh C'mon, you know you wanna  LOL!


----------



## mjoy79

LOL. Welll. I may end up expanding my sorority soon with the tank sale they have going on at Petco (I would move my sorority into my 20G and purchase some more girls to join them). but I'm apprehensive about that - because I don't want to mess up their "vibe". I worry there might be too much aggression. but definitely no more males. I have plenty of those


----------



## Cawine8

i want to get a few females to breed them with my male but i don't know where to get any none of the pet shops where i live have any and lol i don't know if my male is old enough


----------



## BeautifulBetta

If you got your male at a pet store, more than likely he's old enough


----------



## Cawine8

cool i found some females online but they are veil and plakat females can i breed them with my black crown tail ?


----------



## Chard56

Your Black Orchid Crowntail is too beautiful to ruin the finnage of his offspring by breeding him to a Veiltail. On the other hand I just adore Crowntail Plakats. Here's one of my Black Orchid CTPK's.


----------



## Cawine8

ok thank you i will try and look for a female crowntail


----------



## BeautifulBetta

The crowntail plakats would be so pretty  Love that CTPK Chard56!


----------



## lexylex0526

All the betta pictures people have been posting are absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!!<3 I'm posting a picture of bentley:


----------



## Cawine8

wow he's lovely!!


----------



## LyzzaRyzz

*My new betta, Zoolander..*

Got him yesterday, And i cant get over how comical he is!


----------



## Foxell

Everyone has such beautiful fish!

This is my newest guy, Makoto. He's a black orchid crown tail. My mom is in love with him. I catch her taking to him often 









And a new picture of little Sprout! He's really starting to color up. Very shiny, and he's getting some pink in his fins!


----------



## bettalover2033

BeautifulBetta said:


> OK sorry for the double post, but I HAD to share this!! I have a spawn from Marbles up there^ , with goldeneye the red/black HMDT...I noticed some of the eggs were close to the side and when I looked closer, there were babies in them!  Decided to see how good these macro extenders REALLY are, and well...you can judge for yourself  Enjoy the cuteness that is, an unborn betta baby.




Wow they are fantastic! Nice focus as well. I never noticed that the eggs look like they have "pepper" or little black dots on them.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha thats the little babies' doing!  The pepper stuff is on their bodies..Kinda interesting. i gotta say though, these darker babies are SOSOSO much easier to find than sheldons white babies..good lord that was ridiculous haha.

Took a couple photos tonight, after waking up and not being able to fall asleep again. Fish photos seemed like a good idea  Some needed updates, and other photos were just funny. Enjoy :3

Newest pet project boy..Rescued him on boxing day, couldn't resist. I think I have will power issues when it comes to rescuing fish with torn up fins haha. I think i'm gunna call him BrightEyes...His eyes are literally that colour, its amazing.









Marine, the other rescue, struttin his stuff.


















Skyline, the weird-coloured HMPK...haha.










Im not sure why this photo makes me laugh so hard, but here's Skyline's "bullet" impression...LMFAO. Wish it was in better focus, but he was comin at me so fast and I just managed to get his pectorals against his body lmao


----------



## BeautifulBetta

@Foxell: I totally thought I replied to your photo the other day, apparently not  I lovelovelove Sprout! Hes so adorable haha


----------



## Fawnleaf

@BeautifulBetta

Beautiful fish!  Skyline is especially adorable! His colors are so vibrant!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Thanks!  I had to use flash because he's so spaztic, but those colours really aren't far off from his actual colouring, its very strange haha. I've never seen a betta with his colours


----------



## Chard56

7th generation on one side, third on the other to get second generation Black Devil HMPK.


----------



## yayagirl1209

Love that cute little face


----------



## Fawnleaf

*@yayagirl1209*
Your blue boy is absolutely stunning! I am so jealous! Is he from Aquabid?


----------



## yayagirl1209

Thanks fawnleaf! He's not an aquabid buy. He's a lucky PETCO find! I do appreciate the compliments on my lil man...who still remains nameless after a month. :/


----------



## ArcticRain

@yayagirl1209- What do you think about the name Simplicity? He is so simple, yet so beautiful at the same time. I don't why, that was just the first thing that came in my head when I saw him.


----------



## eaglescout434

yayagirl1209 said:


> Love that cute little face


What about Dory??? lol im a sucker for Finding Nemo.


----------



## yayagirl1209

thank you arcticrain! definitely a name to consider! maybe i can make it part of his name.  i'm having a hard time naming him because i want it to fit his personality. he likes hamming it up in front of the camera....such a little showoff. when anyone walks through the front door (including myself), he flares as if to make sure everyone knows this is his home!


----------



## yayagirl1209

@eaglescout...the blue definitely reminds me of nemo but i was more a squirt fan!


----------



## eaglescout434

yayagirl1209 said:


> @eaglescout...the blue definitely reminds me of nemo but i was more a squirt fan!


Haha squirt is a good name! I really like the dark spots on his head:-D


----------



## ArcticRain

Lol, he seems like a real character!


----------



## bettalover2033

@BeautifulBetta: Marine's caudal looks even better than before!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I'm sure he'd love to hear that!!  I'm seriously surprised at what he turned into honestly. I got him and Skyline at the same time..Who knew I'd be picking up two plakats in one day?! lmao. I thought he'd be a veiltail xD


----------



## Scruffy Nerfherder

For the little blue, I'd go with Jayne, like the character from Firefly. He just looks like he's trying to be a little tough guy!


----------



## acadialover

wow !!!!!!!!!!he is such a gorgeous blue !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joel bettas

*joel dt betta*

please rate my betta


----------



## eaglescout434

On a scale of 1 to 10..........
lol i think that every betta is a 10 haha
they are all beautiful in their own way.
I love his two tone!!:-D


----------



## 1fish2fish

I like his coloration.

If you are speaking from a show/breeding/standard perspective I'd say his body is a little short and his topline is a little to rounded/hunched. His caudal lobes are uneven and a little short in comparison to the anal and dorsal fins.

On the whole he's nice and a pretty fish, I probably wouldn't breed him however.


----------



## Chard56

I think the topline and caudal lobes are distorted in that picture from the round jar he's in. Gorgeous coloring and has potential. Love the huge dorsal.


----------



## acadialover

I think he is very pretty !


----------



## sarav

Introducing Nami! I finally figured out how to get some nice photos of this little guy.










Kissy Kissy!


----------



## eaglescout434

He looks great with that plant cool colors!


----------



## bettalover2033

@joel bettas: He is very pretty. I like his pattern as well! Cambodians are also one of my favorites!


----------



## Spook

This is my new boy, Mephisto!  Does he look healthy to you guys?

View attachment 44768


----------



## agent89201

Spook, I love his colors.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

WOW beautiful!! I love his line of green scales sooooo much


----------



## Spook

Thank you both!  I love his green stripes as well, I think he's so pretty!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I dont think I've ever seen coloured stripes like that...wow. Such a good find!


----------



## agent89201

Today I've pretty much been hanging out with my betta Beau and chilling on this site. I took so many pictures of him today, haha! I got him in November from a friend who didn't want him. I'm obsessed with him.


----------



## eaglescout434

Great red colors!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Agreed!  Very vibrant! Looks very curious as well


----------



## agent89201

Thank you! I had just fed him so he was probably snooping for some food that had fallen, haha. He prefers flakes for some reason.


----------



## Weeknd

*Vayda*

This is my new fish, Vayda.
When I bough it, it was labeled "Female" , but it's Walmart -____- so I'm not sure if it's a Male or Female. I'd appreciate if anybody could help me figure that out.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Looks pretty girlie to me  what a cutie!


----------



## agent89201

Aw! He/she is so cute. I don't have enough experience so I couldn't tell you.


----------



## Weeknd

BeautifulBetta said:


> Looks pretty girlie to me  what a cutie!


I always thought it was a girl, but wanted to make sure, thank you.


----------



## joel bettas

thank you for the heads up


----------



## onemanswarm

This was the first year that my son (2-1/2 years old) had some understanding about the role of Santa as the magical granter of Christmas wishes. His wish was for "a red fishy." I was never a fan of Bettas because I perceived them as boring fish that just sat in a tiny bowl. However, since there aren't too many red fish to choose from, I reluctantly settled on a male veiltail. I did some research and was impressed by how interesting these fish could be. I bought a 15 gallon Tetra starter kit and some substrate and asked a friend of mine to seed the filter media with his 55-gal cichlid tank. On Christmas Eve, I managed to set up the tank 3 feet from my son's sleeping head without waking him. Suffice it to say, he's pretty impressed by Santa's capabilities.









Son, mother, daughter and dog enjoying the new addition to the family on Christmas morning.









Not a bad looking fish for $1.99









Nice digs compared to the plastic cup!


----------



## dlite

I had to share this


----------



## bettalover2033

Spook said:


> This is my new boy, Mephisto!  Does he look healthy to you guys?
> 
> View attachment 44768


IMO yes he looks very healthy. Just give him time to be all energetic if he isn't already!

Great color on him. You should know if he is stressed because the color on him would fade and his black head might turn grey.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Onemanswarm: Awww! Thats so sweet. Fish has beautiful blue eyes 

Dlite: Wow, he looks Maaaaaassive!


----------



## Saltycturtle

*Zorro, the world's fastest fish!*

He's in trouble at the moment (could be ick :-( ) but here's a photo of my little buddy looking healthy


----------



## BeautifulBetta

wow very red! hope he gets better


----------



## acadialover

onemanswarm said:


> This was the first year that my son (2-1/2 years old) had some understanding about the role of Santa as the magical granter of Christmas wishes. His wish was for "a red fishy." I was never a fan of Bettas because I perceived them as boring fish that just sat in a tiny bowl. However, since there aren't too many red fish to choose from, I reluctantly settled on a male veiltail. I did some research and was impressed by how interesting these fish could be. I bought a 15 gallon Tetra starter kit and some substrate and asked a friend of mine to seed the filter media with his 55-gal cichlid tank. On Christmas Eve, I managed to set up the tank 3 feet from my son's sleeping head without waking him. Suffice it to say, he's pretty impressed by Santa's capabilities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son, mother, daughter and dog enjoying the new addition to the family on Christmas morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad looking fish for $1.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice digs compared to the plastic cup!


Awesome photo and a wonderful story . I have had fish for many years and have to say Betta are about my favorite and most interactive. I hav one right here on my desk in a 5 gallon, and he is always coming around the driftwood to interact and do flybys etc. I have real plants that thye like to play around in and do the mirror up to the glass for about 5 minutes a couple times a day o keep them excited. Your son is a lucky boy !!!


----------



## Saltycturtle

Everyone knows red ones go faster ;-) 

He's on his second salt does and the white spots are going, so soon back to his brightly-coloured self!


----------



## bettalover2033

Saltycturtle said:


> Everyone knows red ones go faster ;-)
> 
> He's on his second salt does and the white spots are going, so soon back to his brightly-coloured self!


What do you mean "red ones go faster"?


----------



## Saltycturtle

Sorry - I should probably have explained that one!

I have no idea about fish, but when people are given a choice of colours, red is frequently perceived as a 'fast' colour - this greater demand explains why a red vehicle is more expensive than an otherwise identical vehicle in another colour...

I have been reading far too many psychology journals! Sorry again! 

(However, Zorro is the fastest Betta I've seen )


----------



## bettalover2033

Ah. I see.
Well it is very true! Red does go faster V.S. Other colors because red is very bright and stands out. Especially with cars.


----------



## Tikibirds

Here is my latest addition - Sluggles the "sickie fishie".

I actually didn't think he was gonna last the night. He was in BAD shape when i picked him up from Walmart and had an ammonia level through the roof, his rotted off fins were floating all over in his cup as well as uneatten food

He has improved massivly over the past week :-D










He can;t really swim, so he rests on things. He can swim straight, he just can;t go up too high, so he in in about 1 gallon of water thats maybe 2 inches high


----------



## Saltycturtle

Poor little fella! Glad to see you rescued him


----------



## bettalover2033

He is very pretty!


----------



## eaglescout434

Poor little guy . Thanks for rescuing him!


----------



## acadialover

Oh, you are a hero..... clean warm water......


----------



## BeautifulBetta

This was too cute not to post! It almost made me cry, it was so cute. When I put the caption on there, I teared up lmao. Stupid pregnancy hormones, making me wanna cry at cute things!


----------



## ArcticRain

@BeautifulBetta- Awwww... It's so cute!! I just want to grab it and give it a big hug! 

Here is my new guy! His name is Aquaman and he is a cellophane/pastel dragon!

The top two pictures are of him on the car ride home. The are of bad quality but show his colors the best. 
The last picture is of him I'm has tank.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

HAhaha I wish I could hug my fish sometimes...Especially the babies.

your new boy is beautiful!


----------



## Tikibirds

the fry is....nothing but EYEBALLS...


----------



## ArcticRain

BeautifulBetta- Thank you!


----------



## copperarabian

My fry are getting bigger every single day O.O This is from last week, but they''ve grown some since then, I can kinda see scales on them now(not in the pics)


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Awwww!!! So cute <33


----------



## bettalover2033

BeautifulBetta said:


> This was too cute not to post! It almost made me cry, it was so cute. When I put the caption on there, I teared up lmao. Stupid pregnancy hormones, making me wanna cry at cute things!


@BeautifulBetta: This is adorably funny! How can you NOT laugh at this.

I showed my mother and brother then started cracking up and they were like "i dont get it" I tried to explain, but its not he same when you explain a joke as we all know. Non fish keepers arent foing to get fish humour like we do! That was hilarious beautifuk betta.

Who knows maybe your baby will inherit the love for bettas or fish in general.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

LOL!! Some people just don't understand  

I hope Arianna gets my fish love haha. Im thinking about painting little cartoon bettas and other fish on her wall lol. Not sure if it'll go with the Bambi crib bedding, but oh well LOL!

I had to share this, for all those who are into PK's, this guy is seriously impressive! I've never seen colouration like this. Too bad he's probably a marble and gunna grow out of this, but wow. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kCLjUOoNTc&feature=related


----------



## bettalover2033

@BeautifulBetta: Yes. He is a beauty! Ive seen him a couple years ago and still wonder if he changed or if hes even still alive.

I love marbles. Especially my halfmoon surprise lol. He has changed from a red dragon to a red and black butterfly dragon. He is still a keeper though. His caudal looks to have a pizza slice looking shape on in. Though thankfully it isnt so big.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

I can't get over his colouring!!! Lol. Marbles are definitely cool. Sheldon is my only fish thats really changed since I got him. Went from a white pastel with little blue, to almost all blue, and very little white. Very odd indeed!!


----------



## Momlette

*My bettas*

Is there no way for me to post pics of my bettas from my iPhone?


----------



## Momlette

Heres some pics of my new bettas














Sorry it's hard to get any good photos from my iphone


----------



## Momlette

wow why are they so huge?! Sorry guys, I'm new lol


----------



## Weeknd

This is my new girl.
It's pretty plain color, I was wondering if you any of you think it might change color some more or if that could be it.


----------



## agent89201

Can y'all tell who we're cheering on in the game tonight?! Haha! 










Sorry I just had to.


----------



## eaglescout434

agent89201 said:


> Can y'all tell who we're cheering on in the game tonight?! Haha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I just had to.


 Pretty fish but...... ROLL TIDE haha sorry!


----------



## agent89201

Haha I figured there would be some Bama fans here. I actually have some relatives who are Bama fans. So each time there is a LSU v. Bama game, we have a facebook showdown. Haha! It's quite funny. Have fun watching the game.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Weeknd said:


> This is my new girl.
> It's pretty plain color, I was wondering if you any of you think it might change color some more or if that could be it.


That looks just like my new Female Betta "Binky"! Since I put her in my tank she hasn't changed color at all. My past Female Betta "Kitty" that looked like that changed between light and dark yellowish to white sometimes.


----------



## kmylan

My Betta sorority tank. At the top are Wanda and Florence, Goldie is not seen in this photo. Wish I could get really clear crisp photos of my girls to share!


----------



## missm83

*new boy *

Hello betta ppl!! its been few month since i been on here...just got a new boy..dont have a name yet


----------



## Mavi

Has anybody ever heard of a marble VT before?


----------



## bettalover2033

@Mavi: Yes many times. I've also seen many and had many before. The marble gene can be in ANY tail type.


----------



## auomauom

Hi, I just made an account just a few minutes ago. Here's a pic of one of my betta fish.


----------



## Justeen28

View attachment 45557


This is Manfred  my betta!


----------



## Betta Slave

Auomauom (did I spell that right? lol)- stunning boy! I love the blue irridescence on his body.

Justeen- that is the cutest betta picture I have ever seen. SO CUTE. 8D

And both of you, welcome to the forum!


----------



## RedFynn21

Everyone on here has absolutely gorgeous bettas! :shock: 
I'm a new member, so I thought I'd add a few pics of my red VT male...Fynn. Caught a few pics of him starting to make a bubble nest.  Guess that's a good sign, lol.


----------



## eaglescout434

@redfynn georgeous red betta he looks so cool! and welcome to the forum!


----------



## RedFynn21

@eaglescout- Thank you! I bought a new tank set-up for him...whenI get the energy, I'll take pics of it. I love the beauty in your avitar!:shock:


----------



## Justeen28

Thanks bettaslave!


----------



## eaglescout434

RedFynn21 said:


> @eaglescout- Thank you! I bought a new tank set-up for him...whenI get the energy, I'll take pics of it. I love the beauty in your avitar!:shock:


 Thank you!


----------



## missm83

this is my boy Red had him for 4days and hes already making bubble nest:lol:


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Lol cuuute


----------



## mardi

A sweet picture of Remedio; just as curious of me today, as he was the first day I brought him home.


----------



## a123andpoof

Here are my two! Blinky and Haruna



















Remedio is so cute!


----------



## bettalover2033

@a123andpoof: Blinky looks like a male. I love the shiny color on the female in the bottom picture. I hope he gets comfortable and regains the full color.

Also you might want to clean the heater in the first picture on the left. It is leaving algae.


----------



## a123andpoof

Thought so. No egg spot. My sister was very disapointed when I told her that. I think the flash drained his color a little. He looks fine. A little lazy but fine. I think I need to do something to help stimulate him any ideas? I haven't gotten a bubble nest in a while either. Wonder whats up. Maybe he's just old haha 
And next cleaning I will wipe his heater down.


----------



## Ciomara1202

*new to forums , posting some pics *

My First Betta i got several months ago , His names Lunar. I just upgraded him to a 10g 










I got this baby betta for xmas from hubby, havent picked a name yet. waiting to see if its a boy or girl.









These guys i bought last week after i finally found a breeder with some unique colors, they are currently in 1 gallons, waiting for my divider to come in so i can put them in my 40g i just got.


----------



## bettalover2033

@Ciomara1202: Lunar looks very pretty. I especially like the face. He has a certain look to his face that I rarely see.

I'm sure from what I see in the second picture, that he is a male. I can tell from how the color has covered his body and his ventral fins are too long to be a female. Also his caudal as well.

Good Luck with all of your fish. Also welcome to the forum!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Wow beautiful!!!  I love Lunar!

Lookit the babyy! It's kinda small, just under half an inch. It's about a month and a half old now. Anyone have a guess at what that little white dot might be under it's belly? Maybe a girl?  This is the baby of sheldon and marbles. This little one has blue on its fins, but it didnt show up in the photos unfortunately. It's got one other sibling but it's not growing at all, and is overall not very healthy. Not sure whats wrong with it..


----------



## bettalover2033

@BB: You continue to amaze me with your photography.

The dot under the belly could mean female. Though it is WAY too young to be sexed.

I have never had an experience of seeing a female/dot under the belly at such a young age. Who knows it might just turn out to be a female. 

See if you can seclude her or find a way to keep an eye on her/it until it reaches adulthood and can be sexed. Then tell us if it is a male or female.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Haha thanks Jay!
I've seperated her and her sibling, it's in a 2.5 gallon tub 1/2 full, because it seems to have issues swimming and is breathing hard all the time. This big "girl" though, she's totally fine and getting a 5 gallon to itself when I move the younger babies to their new tank. I'll totally keep you updated on 'her' though  She's got beautiful blue eyes and is looking like daddy so far!


----------



## bettalover2033

Ah that's really cute. I'd love to see updates on her

Good Luck!


----------



## BeautifulBetta

BLAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA I just looked through the rest of the photos I took of her today, and I nearly peed my pants when I saw this one. It almost needs a caption that says "BUBBLE?!?!?!"


----------



## bettalover2033

Haha Like in Finding Nemo "BUBBLES....MY BUBBLES" lol. That's so cute.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

lmao do you happen to know that yellow guys name? Maybe thats what I'll call this baby haha


----------



## Tisia

just looked it up, apparently his name is bubbles, lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta

Oh. WELL then lmao! Guess it's name is bubbles  Thanks Tisia!


----------



## bettalover2033

Haha Bubbles is a great name for him. That's too funny


----------



## Enkil

My newest picture of our Hannibal. Sorry for reflections and quality.


----------



## LilyK

Pic of my boy Rochambeau 
View attachment 46062


----------



## a123andpoof

*drools* he is so pretty!


----------



## LilyK

the flash made him look really brown; he's more green looking


----------



## bettaluvr

here's my boy Romeo,I got him at Petco a few weeks ago.


----------



## BeautifulBetta

WOW is he super red or what??!! Thats insanely beautiful


----------



## Chard56

Romeo is an awesome HM! He could change my mind about having solid Red Bettas. I tend to mix it up a little. Red Cambodians and Red Gold Dragons.


----------



## eaglescout434

I love the second one chard!!!


----------



## Chard56

Thanks eaglescout! I had 400 fry from that spawn at a month old and probably still have over 300. There's several coloring up with a Gold and Red Butterfly pattern. I can't wait for them to finish growing out. This is the Dad:


----------



## LittleBettas

What a gorgeous dad Chard... I've completely fallen in love with red bettas <3

Here are my red boys:


Hercules, red VT














Anchovy, Red cambodian CT
(female)












Sammy Red/blue Cambodian (not really sure what to call his coloring, lol) CT














Eurydice, Red Dragon HM
(female)














Orpheus, Red Dragon HM


----------



## a123andpoof

Eurydice is so pretty!

Here is my new guy! Got him at petco yesterday!


----------



## LittleBettas

MARBLES!!!
I LOVE MARBLES!!!
LOL
your new guy is SO pretty a123andpoof...

My marbles (they are brother and sisters)


Echo- marble HMPK- male (blue, green, white, orange...)
He's hard to get pictures of so I put him in the sorority... (flaoting in a cup)






















and then took him out and held him in natural light












































Merle- marble HM- female (green, black, white, blue....)
































Ender- marble female... think either PK or D (black, white, green)


----------



## a123andpoof

Thanks! I love your marbles so pretty! I want more!


----------



## LittleBettas

Lol, I was JUST thinking... "my next sorority... will be ALL marbles"... ;-)


----------



## a123andpoof

That would be cool! I am thinking later this summer if I can find the space I would like to do a sorority. We'll have to see. Or at the very least possibly breed Koi. I know he isn't fancy, but I think if I could find a complimenting female could have a nice spawn.


----------



## bettaluvr

BeautifulBetta said:


> WOW is he super red or what??!! Thats insanely beautiful


Yeah I guess you would call him Super Red. Poor guy's been through a lot the past couple weeks, I even sadly brought him back to the pet store but it was meant to be and bought him back two days later. He is very special to me. :-D


----------



## thebroadenthusiast

So if you remember my earlier post, I got Jacob on 1/1/2012. This is him on his first day:











*I have learned about a lot about bettas in just half a month.* Turns out the lava rock in my take shredded his fins to almost nothing, he was red all over because of the blood loss. Needless to say I removed it and he has only silk plants and a marimo ball. I added low-iodized salt to his tank (i didn't have aquarium or epsom) using the 1tsp/gal method, and he has made a full recovery. He is now eating daily and he is a real pig! I try to feed him sparingly throughout the day because of his appetite. Well anyway here is him this morning, just 18 days later. Note: his fins are still recovering so they look a little weird.

*Notice the difference in his marbling:*



















I am still undecided on his fin type. i checked the sticky and he looks just like the picture for 'Comb' or SDet.


----------



## a123andpoof

Beautiful! Where did you get him? I love marbled bettas he looks like a delta to me


----------



## thebroadenthusiast

I got him at PetSmart. They dont have as big of a selection as Petco, but PetSmart's are way healthier, have big cups, and a knowledgeable staff. (at least in central fl) And they are cheap there (I only payed $5 for him and he was marked as HM.)


----------



## bbulino

My new betta saved him from walmart yesterday. All the other ones around him were dead


----------



## a123andpoof

Nice! i got my marble Koi from petco. I have only found 1 really nice betta at petsmart and that was my first. 
And beautiful bbilino! I rescued a baby today from walmart. Ill post pics tomorrow. But beautiful boy!


----------



## thebroadenthusiast

a123andpoof said:


> Nice! i got my marble Koi from petco. I have only found 1 really nice betta at petsmart and that was my first.
> And beautiful bbilino! I rescued a baby today from walmart. Ill post pics tomorrow. But beautiful boy!


Oh nice! I want to see him! Walmart has them in the worst shape in my area, but I can't help but feel sad when i see them just sitting there. If I wasn't going to dorm I would have a room full of betta tanks!


----------



## thebroadenthusiast

bbulino said:


> My new betta saved him from walmart yesterday. All the other ones around him were dead


Beautiful coloring bbulino!


----------



## bettalover2033

bbulino said:


> My new betta saved him from walmart yesterday. All the other ones around him were dead


Wow he is really beautiful! I love the color on him.

Hes a blue Marble CT. (Exactly what I've been looking for):roll:


----------



## bbulino

Heres my other betta Jadorei








And this is Vulkrav


----------



## bbulino

Thanks. I'm surprised at how well he's doing he's eating swimming around his tank pretty good and he's flaring at my other bettas.


----------



## bettalover2033

I love when they flare! Try getting a flaring picture of him


----------



## bbulino

kk ill try to get one


----------



## a123andpoof

thebroadenthusiast said:


> Oh nice! I want to see him! Walmart has them in the worst shape in my area, but I can't help but feel sad when i see them just sitting there. If I wasn't going to dorm I would have a room full of betta tanks!


Yeah our walmart is middle of the road in caring for them. Sometimes they look good other times they don't. I am trying to get pictures. It was actually labeled female but I'm not sure. The few small ones they had seemed to small to sex. I looked at the belly and didn't see an egg spot. But I am pretty sure its a ctpk. I'll post pics tomorrow and see what everyone else thinks! I know what you mean! I can get one more for my 10g and I think I am going to save for an aquabid betta.


----------



## StarBetta

This is my amazing Rainbow! 
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2821&pictureid=19143
Lol you guys have NO idea on his personality. Believe me. One day he would be lazy and napping all day and the next day he would be hungry then the next day he would flare at everything then the next day he would act like he just got a water change and finally he would act all energetic.  He's my special boy, though.  
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2821&pictureid=19144
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2821&pictureid=19142
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2821&pictureid=18973
Lol--> 
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2821&pictureid=20319


----------



## bbulino

Heres the best one i could get Ugh he wouldnt stay still long enough so they all blurred.


----------



## Dragonii

thebroadenthusiast said:


> I got him at PetSmart. They dont have as big of a selection as Petco, but PetSmart's are way healthier, have big cups, and a knowledgeable staff. (at least in central fl) And they are cheap there (I only payed $5 for him and he was marked as HM.)



Our Petco always has a better selection when it comes to bettas.... but the rest of the fish are a different story. Petsmart wins hands down when it comes to tank condition, fish selection and health.

As for staff, our Petsmart makes Petco look sad. The Petsmart here has some real aquarium enthusiast, Petco.... they can't even bag 'em right. I bought a balloon molly last weekend at Petco and the thing dies before I made it to the register. The bag was so loosely tied that the poor thing got caught in the corner and suffocated. I went back to the fish department and had her replace it... then I re-bagged it myself. She looked at me funny and ask if I needed something else, I just told her no, that I was fixing the bag so it didn't kill another fish.
Sometimes I feel like teaching those idiots how to bag properly. I was taught many years ago to always double bag, in opposite directions, tightly packed with air. The person that taught me believed that there should be no corners in the bag for the fish to get caught in, no slack, half water, half air and it should be able to hold up to being dropped. When I ran the fish department at Petsmart I taught everyone that worked for me to do it that way. We had everyone in the store line up and bag some water and then toss them on the floor to test them.


----------



## Betta Slave

I know I have a thread about this guy already, but... I can't help but show him off. :3 ZAW-boo-zaw. Not zaw-BOO-zaw. XD I'm sorry. That bugs me. XD


----------



## auomauom

here's my brothers double moon tail. He's ready to mate, but female is having second thoughts :[


----------



## bettalover2033

@Auomauom: wow he has such even fins. Beautiful color as well. Where did your brother get him? Also how much did he pay if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## auomauom

@bettalover2033: my brother got him at petco at a price around $10 - $15. I was surprised as well when he brought it home because petco's betta's don't really meet my standards, but this guys a beauty


----------



## bettalover2033

I agree! Not many petco bettas are too popping.

Though you occasionally have the oddball that definitely pops and stands out which is really cool if you are there at the right place and time!


----------



## RedFynn21

Auomauom-- what a beauty your brother has!

Fynn was being territorial of his favorite hiding spot, and started to flare at me--guess he wasn't too cranked on me taking a pic of him. Just had to post. Too cute.


----------



## Shirleythebetta

ughh, my patty's a meany. She's the only one in the sorority that picks on the other girls. When I got her she was in the hospitol tank for the first night because the other girls pushed her down in the tank. One night in the hospitol tank and a re release and she is the bully now. Shes the pitiful looking girl under the filter. That's HER area only. I'm in the process of regrowing her fins.


----------



## bettaluvr

auomauom said:


> here's my brothers double moon tail. He's ready to mate, but female is having second thoughts :[


He's a handsome boy and looks like my boy Romeo(except he's a double) who I also got at Petco.


----------



## xtina127

View attachment 46585


View attachment 46586


View attachment 46587


View attachment 46588


View attachment 46589
My new Betta "Fishy"
He has a white/light purple body and purple fins with pinkish at the tips.
the flash messes up my photos make s him blue n black. :/
He has a 20 g to himself.


----------



## a123andpoof

My new girl!? If it is a girl her name will be Sakura
Anyone know her color/tail type


----------



## catlantic

*Elvis*

This is my new fish Elvis.


----------



## RedFynn21

I ended up bringing this boy home with me today. Totally unplanned, but isn't that how it always goes? Anyways, I think the poor guy has a case of fin rot...or really odd fin coloring. Not only that, but he is absolutely huge. Way bigger than my other red veiltale. Could he possibly be a giant betta?:-?


----------



## Betta Slave

Gorgeous bettas, guys. 

RedFynn, that's just his coloring. Pretty sure there's no fin-rot there. And hate to break it to you, but he's probably not a giant, either... few longfin giants exist- it's pretty much all shortfins. I used to have a pretty big boy too. That's just how they are.


----------



## StarBetta

xtina127 said:


> View attachment 46585
> 
> 
> View attachment 46586
> 
> 
> View attachment 46587
> 
> 
> View attachment 46588
> 
> 
> View attachment 46589
> My new Betta "Fishy"
> He has a white/light purple body and purple fins with pinkish at the tips.
> the flash messes up my photos make s him blue n black. :/
> He has a 20 g to himself.


And i thought I was the only one decorating male betta tanks with girly stuff.


----------



## bettalover2033

a123andpoof said:


> My new girl!? If it is a girl her name will be Sakura
> Anyone know her color/tail type


Yes, She is a beautiful HMPK Salamander female.

It's funny that you would name her Sakura because there is a member on BF.com (here) and her name is Sakura lol.

She is beautiful and has nice finnage as well. I'd love to see some more pictures of her!


----------



## Bolder

My pride and joy, not even full grown yet, I bred with a maroon female and a pink with tinges of blue male.










This is another colour from same breeding pair, I have many others with varied colours of pink blue and maroon, one with aqua fins and pinkish body.










If you want to magnify my pride and joy to see him better, then this link will allow you to.Sorry about the flash 
http://mycoffeelounge.net/pixup/43752-8912.jpg

Another colour.
http://mycoffeelounge.net/pixup/43657-9257.jpg


----------



## Bolder

Female, they are all this colour, except 1 which has pale fins like it's body








Or for a zoom shot this link
http://mycoffeelounge.net/pixup/43833-2151.jpg


----------



## DutchBlak

This is Blud an his new home this site was very helpful in getting him there 
He loves it an swims around like a mad fish exploring


----------



## Nijis

Hi everybody, I'm new here. This is my male orange VT betta. His name is Peaches. www.flickr.com/photos/zoeshreve/6629760731/


----------



## a123andpoof

bettalover2033 said:


> Yes, She is a beautiful HMPK Salamander female.
> 
> It's funny that you would name her Sakura because there is a member on BF.com (here) and her name is Sakura lol.
> 
> She is beautiful and has nice finnage as well. I'd love to see some more pictures of her!


Thanks! I have been waiting to find out! I assumed she was a HMPK, but wasn't completely sure so thanks! I will be posting updates for her and Koi once I get a camera again!


----------



## copperarabian

I picked this HM feathertail labeled as a delta yesterday night 

He's lavender with purple fins


----------



## copperarabian

this is phoenix, I got him from chard.


----------



## bettalover2033

@copperarabian: I love those two males! The second one is my favorite, but the first one looks really cool because of the colors and how they blend. Your fish are making me want salamanders EVEN more! I cant stand it anymore I need to have a pair!

This is why I absolutely LOVE the butterfly pattern.


----------



## Daisykd

This is my boy Arthur Rory.


----------



## Ciomara1202

I just took some pictures of my other gents. 

Here's Orion, I could watch him all day I'm in love with his tail .









This is Embers









Prism









Oh man , stupid Photobucket didn't upload my other 2 ! To be continued...


----------



## bettalover2033

@Ciomara: Your fish are beautiful and the last one (Prism) has such a beautiful butterfly average. Orion is such a nice name!

Id love to see more photos of prism!

Oh almost forgot- WELCOME TO THE FORUM!!


----------



## Nijis

how do you post photos?


----------



## copperarabian

better pics of the lavender boy



























and better photo's of the pretty boy from chard


----------



## fosschick

Here is Echo; I've had him for about 6 months now:










And a present he made for you:


----------



## bettalover2033

@copperarabian: I love the salamander's smug face.

And the really nice BF male has such beautiful full color. You take amazing pictures!


----------



## Daisykd

I have a question, those bubbles - is that a bubblenest I've seen people post about? All male bettas make them? There's a group of bubbles in the back corner of the tank near the heater and I didn't know Arthur made them. So that means he's happy?


----------



## fosschick

Daisykd said:


> I have a question, those bubbles - is that a bubblenest I've seen people post about? All male bettas make them? There's a group of bubbles in the back corner of the tank near the heater and I didn't know Arthur made them. So that means he's happy?


Happy is one word for it... (Google "betta bubble nest")

:lol:


----------



## bettalover2033

@Daisykd: I'm sure you have seen people post bubblenests everywhere! I've posted a few as well. Bubblenests can mean more than one thing/s.

Yes all Male bettas CAN (some choose not to) make bubblenests.

The meaning of the bubblenest really does depend on how the betta is. For ex. If a betta is kept alone and has no view of a female or male betta and they still build bubblenests, is because they are contempt with their environment. Not happy because fish do not have feelings like humans/dogs/other higher species do.

If the male is kept in a divided tank with a male or female, he might build a nest. If it is a male that he is divided from, he is building it because he is "over excited" and usually bettas only build nests out of excitement. Not excited in the "happy to see you" kind of way, but "hyper" if you will.

If the male is divided from a female and is in view, he will be building it from excitement and the desire to spawn with her. You see male and female bettas put out a chemical in the water that tells the other that they wish to spawn. They will do this often, but just because a male builds a nest for a female and you see her belly full of eggs, doesn't mean you have to release her to him and give them what they want. (Especially if you aren't prepared to care for 50-70+ fry at times.)

I hope I have helped! Good Luck!


----------



## Daisykd

Hmm I still can't tell if he made them or if they're just bubbles that are stuck in the corner from the baffled filter... Thanks for the info nonetheless.


----------



## fosschick

Daisykd said:


> Hmm I still can't tell if he made them or if they're just bubbles that are stuck in the corner from the baffled filter... Thanks for the info nonetheless.


Feel free to post pics.


----------



## bettalover2033

@Daisykd: Yes please do post pictures. I'd love to see even if it might not be a bubble nest.


----------



## Daisykd

Well for now the bubbles have disappeared. If they come back though I'll be sure to take pics.


----------



## bettalover2033

Im looking forward to It!


----------



## Daisykd

Sorry for the poor quality of this. I thought it would be better. I don't know if anyone can even determine whether this is a bubblenest or bubbles created from the baffled filter?


----------



## cjayBetta

Too blurry to tell.


----------



## ArcticRain

To me that looks like a bubblenest. Mainly because its so compacted and I don't think a filter could make so many bubbles look like that


----------



## xtina127

Fishy has grown a bit in the past 10 days sence I got him


----------



## bettalover2033

Daisykd said:


> Sorry for the poor quality of this. I thought it would be better. I don't know if anyone can even determine whether this is a bubblenest or bubbles created from the baffled filter?












This?


----------



## Daisykd

Yes that. I should mention too that I had just turned off the filter because I was going to do a water change.


----------



## bettalover2033

Daisykd said:


> Yes that. I should mention too that I had just turned off the filter because I was going to do a water change.


Well then if that is it, then Yes it is a bubblenest. It is too ("Organized") to be some bubbles!

It looks nice, though a little blurry you can still make it out.:-D


----------



## Daisykd

Thanks for the replies. Here's another pic of Arthur Rory.


----------



## atrieisan

This is a photo I just recenly took of my new Halfmoon Betta, Tsukasa. He's quite the willy one too! I picked him up from Petco having originally gone in to just get some frozen bloodworms for my Delta Tail Betta, Shibuya. The one thing I find interesting is the size difference between him and Shibuya, but I guess that's just cause Shibu's much older. 









He's currently in a one gallon decorative tank until I can get another 2.5 gallon tank like the one Shibu is in. I know the tank is small, but for now it seems a comfortable size considering he's rather tiny. (I always move them up to bigger tanks)


----------



## purplemuffin

Protector of the bubble nest!!










I love how the tank looks all full of these plants! I think wander does too!









this represents 90% of the photos I get of this dang fish. He's almost always a blur!









Definitely his favorite place to hang out!


----------



## a123andpoof

I did it again...will create a thread on him later...but this is mister no name


----------



## bettalover2033

@123andpoof: I love the colors on him! Wow such a unique VT


----------



## a123andpoof

I know right! He is my dream coloring! I wanted this coloring in a CT, but saw him at walmart and decided I would settle for a VT of the same coloring. My mom saw him and shook her head. 3 bettas in a month. I swear I am done! No more room.


----------



## bettalover2033

Well I'm about to get a BIG shipment from GT as soon as we can agree on a well written price and there will be a lot more than 3 or even 6 bettas in my house.

He does have the color that I could picture on a CT. Either way he is such a pretty betta.


----------



## a123andpoof

Nice! How many betta's do you have? We are moving this summer and I am planning on doing a sorority. Hoping to get some siblings from someone on AB. Might also see if I can find someone with a marble PK or a nice breeding pair. Hoping to have a few more tanks haha


----------



## bettalover2033

Currently I have four bettas a reverse trio and a cull male. I will be getting a few more females...probably 7 more females and 1-2 males i think...so i will have a sorority of 8 females and possibly 4 or 5 males and 3 or 4 will be breeding quality!


----------



## a123andpoof

Nice! Hope to see pictures!!


----------



## bettalover2033

I'd be sure to post some.


----------



## saskuk

*Love your Betta's*










rustyness said:


> I just love your betta, the colors are so beautiful.


----------



## saskuk

*Help! I don't know what type I own?*

I'm a new Betta owner. I have had my handsome fish Maximus for about 2 months now and he's doing great. 
I want to know what type he his, I've researched some but get confused with the different fin shapes and I can't tell what kind he has? If i could get some help I would really appreciate it. 

Thanks Sasha


----------



## bettalover2033

@saskuk: Whoa, those are old pictures of beautiful fish!

Those are pictures of when this thread first opened...


----------



## bettalover2033

saskuk said:


> I'm a new Betta owner. I have had my handsome fish Maximus for about 2 months now and he's doing great.
> I want to know what type he his, I've researched some but get confused with the different fin shapes and I can't tell what kind he has? If i could get some help I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks Sasha


You have yourself a beautiful Blue dragon CT Crowntail male with red wash pelvic fins. I have NEVER seen a blue dragon CT before. That is a true blue dragon. It is rare to find or even successfully breed blue dragons. You are very lucky to have one.


----------



## saskuk

@bettalover2033 Really wow! Thank you so much! I actually bought him at a local Pet Store. So I guess he's defiantly a keeper then Lol.


----------



## bettalover2033

saskuk said:


> @bettalover2033 Really wow! Thank you so much! I actually bought him at a local Pet Store. So I guess he's defiantly a keeper then Lol.


I am surprised you would be able to find such a blue dragon at a LPS! That is what boggles my mind the most.

I'm glad you did find him instead of someone who doesn't know his value and only had bad intentions.

What are you going to name him?


----------



## saskuk

Well I was thinking about trying to breed him, but after the last hour of researching breeding techniques, I don't think I'm ready to dive in. Seems like ALOT of work. And Id be very very nervous to introduce him to a female, I dont want him to get damaged.


----------



## Chard56

I have lots of spawns that go without a torn fin or missing scale but there nothing more depressing than to see your favorite beautiful male with his fins shredded by an aggressive female.


----------



## saskuk

Chard56 said:


> I have lots of spawns that go without a torn fin or missing scale but there nothing more depressing than to see your favorite beautiful male with his fins shredded by an aggressive female.


Yes that's what I'm worried about.


----------



## bettalover2033

saskuk said:


> Well I was thinking about trying to breed him, but after the last hour of researching breeding techniques, I don't think I'm ready to dive in. Seems like ALOT of work. And Id be very very nervous to introduce him to a female, I dont want him to get damaged.


I'm glad you decided to think it over again. I would say that if you do decide to breed him and you are ready, you should selectively breed him to try and keep the blue dragon gene going. Hopefully you will succeed, but trust me I have heard that it is very hard to get them.


In the meantime, Enjoy your new pet


----------



## copperarabian

A photo of my red veil tail, I flipped the photo so it looks like fire/flower


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow that looks pretty cool! It does look like fire. My first response to this was "Why did they take a picture of fire?"

I probably asked this before, but What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## copperarabian

bettalover2033 said:


> Wow that looks pretty cool! It does look like fire. My first response to this was "Why did they take a picture of fire?"
> 
> I probably asked this before, but What kind of camera do you use?


It's fine,

It's a Nikon D3000, it's gone down in price a ton if your interested in it. When my parents got it for me as a set with 2 kit lenses it was a little over a thousand dollars, now it's $360-$600. 
http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-D3000-D...SV5I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328139333&sr=8-1

The Nikon D3100 is the upgrade of my camera and it's very good. It also takes HD video and has gone down in price too.
http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-D3100-D...F3LO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328139333&sr=8-2


----------



## bettalover2033

copperarabian said:


> It's fine,
> 
> It's a Nikon D3000, it's gone down in price a ton if your interested in it. When my parents got it for me as a set with 2 kit lenses it was a little over a thousand dollars, now it's $360-$600.
> http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-D3000-D...SV5I/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328139333&sr=8-1
> 
> The Nikon D3100 is the upgrade of my camera and it's very good. It also takes HD video and has gone down in price too.
> http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-D3100-D...F3LO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1328139333&sr=8-2



That is an amazing camera!! If I was to get one like that, I would have to buy online because they don't have cameras like that here. I could probably buy one at RadioShack. Also it'll have to wait until next year to ask for that because I JUST got my iPad today and asking for a camera would be pushing it.:lol:


----------



## copperarabian

bettalover2033 said:


> That is an amazing camera!! If I was to get one like that, I would have to buy online because they don't have cameras like that here. I could probably buy one at RadioShack. Also it'll have to wait until next year to ask for that because I JUST got my iPad today and asking for a camera would be pushing it.:lol:


They sell them at best buy and target too. That's awesome you got an iPad, my mom got one for Christmas and she loves it.


----------



## bettalover2033

Yeah. Ive only been asking since last year lol...just got it today


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Thought I'd whack up some snapshots of my sorority females (and male). It's hard to believe some of these are the same fish I got only a year or so ago.























































This is the same fish as the blue/white marble. I wish he'd stayed that colour. But he gets to live in the sorority for now as he is very well-mannered.


----------



## a123andpoof

Wow beautiful fish! Were did you get them from?


----------



## bettalover2033

@LittleBettas: Your bettas are amazing! I love the first female! She is beautiful and the white with blue spotted female, looks great as well.

I'm sure you know what you're doing, but I just wanted a confirmation. When you said that you have your male in the tank with the females, are you sure he is THAT "well-mannered"?

I ask this because I have had a male that I was able to house with females. This was the only male that I was able to do that with. I was a bit puzzeled at first because {I was trying to breed him to a really nice red dragon and he wouldn't flare, chase, or harass her. I was a pretty mad because He wouldnt even build a bubblenest. He was very "well-mannered" and was such a beautiful male!

This was him:
http://s1000.photobucket.com/albums...y Fish/?action=view&current=jaysbettas004.jpg


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Oh he does sometimes get grumpy, but no more than the females do. 

I did have to remove the first female and another as they were constantly harassing each other, and stirring up fights with my male. I think it's because they were much bigger than the others and very in his face all the time.

I'm home most of the day since I'm unemployed, so I check on my sorority all the time. He was purchased with my original females and living in a tank with them when I got him. This is the only reason I believe he is not as aggressive with them as another male would. 

It's not something I would recommend, but until there's a meltdown he gets to continue to bunk with the females. 

@ a123andpoof 
I got my females from my LFS, a breeder interstate and Thailand (only the first female).


----------



## a123andpoof

Wow amazing finds!


----------



## xtina127

Fishy's first bubble nest


----------



## bettalover2033

That's a Really Nice sized bubble nest. It's pretty big!!


----------



## Babythugs

LittleBettaFish said:


> Thought I'd whack up some snapshots of my sorority females (and male). It's hard to believe some of these are the same fish I got only a year or so ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same fish as the blue/white marble. I wish he'd stayed that colour. But he gets to live in the sorority for now as he is very well-mannered.


do you mind taking a picture of your whole sorority tank? would like to have an idea on how to decorate them... thanks


----------



## StarBetta

LittleBettaFish said:


> Thought I'd whack up some snapshots of my sorority females (and male). It's hard to believe some of these are the same fish I got only a year or so ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the same fish as the blue/white marble. I wish he'd stayed that colour. But he gets to live in the sorority for now as he is very well-mannered.


Lol in the last pic the 2 females are like " Hey we wanna be in the pics too!":lol:


----------



## Babythugs

My Betta... still deciding for a name...


----------



## Daisykd

Nice looking fish you have.


----------



## Bolder

Some of the Betta I have bred, I am not very good with a camera, so please forgive my not doing these beautiful fish justice.










My 4ft tank full of males and females, these ones live ok together so far, only the fiesty ones have been put in separate tanks.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

> do you mind taking a picture of your whole sorority tank? would like to have an idea on how to decorate them... thanks


I can only see my sorority tank from one side since I have tanks next to it, but here are a couple of shots of the set-up.



















I use milfoil, hairgrass, amazon swords, staurogyne tropica, riccia, duckweed and watersprite. I put some aquasoil and root tabs under the hairgrass and swords to give them an added boost. 

These two are my favourite sorority females. They are sisters from a breeder interstate.


----------



## Dzpixie

*My Jazz*


----------



## minimrshmll0

* My betta girls.*

Pinky (1yr old)









Rainbow









Greenie









Goldy


----------



## JBosley

Ohh how do all you people take these amazing pictures! :shock: Will someone give me some tips on taking pictures of fish in tanks? :-D


----------



## minimrshmll0

JBosley said:


> Ohh how do all you people take these amazing pictures! :shock: Will someone give me some tips on taking pictures of fish in tanks? :-D


I just use my android incredible phone, take many many pictures, get it on my computer, and enhance the color to the match what it should be like because my phone takes away a lot of quality. n.n


----------



## JBosley

minimrshmll0 said:


> I just use my android incredible phone, take many many pictures, get it on my computer, and enhance the color to the match what it should be like because my phone takes away a lot of quality. n.n


Haha awesome! I have no idea how to enhance color and such lols


----------



## ravensgate

Love seeing all the photos of such beautiful fish! I just rescued this guy from Walmart the other day. I haven't had fish for about 12 years so I'm diving back in. I have a feeling there will be more to come as I am just in love with my new little guy Hidey (named by my kiddo, he is definitely NOT a hiding fish, very curious about everything) Sorry for the glare. He's in a cylinder type tank and I've never photographed fish before.


----------



## a123andpoof

Wow! He is beautiful! I got a VT who has the same coloring from walmart. My guy has a little red on his fins though. But wow! I love blacks!


----------



## bettalover2033

That crown tail is beautiful! Everyone ins finding amazing fish at walmart and pet stores. I have yet to find one.


----------



## minimrshmll0

All four of my girls were from a Petsmart. I took all the girls home and outa there <3 

They keep them in the tiniest cups :/


----------



## Bolder

This is the mother of all my Betta, dad is dead from old age.On the right is one of her sons, they have a Perspex window at the bottom of the divider so they can see one another.


----------



## bettalover2033

Bolder said:


> This is the mother of all my Betta, dad is dead from old age.On the right is one of her sons, they have a Perspex window at the bottom of the divider so they can see one another.


Are they giants?


----------



## Bolder

bettalover2033 said:


> Are they giants?


Not that I know of, I bought the female at the fish shop here in town, I don't know the difference between giants and normal.

She is a big girl, but like I said, my fish seem to be very greedy.

They get live mosquito larva, plus these other round squiggly things which curl up and thrust a little appendage to swim, I have no idea what they are, but they live and breed in the water with the mosquito.
They get blood worms, and Betta granules.

All my grown babies were fed blood worm for the first time tonight, they had no idea what the food was Lol, after trying 1 they were fine, but still a bit wary :| they seem to love their granules, mum eats pellets though.


----------



## bettalover2033

Bolder said:


> Not that I know of, I bought the female at the fish shop here in town, I don't know the difference between giants and normal.
> 
> She is a big girl, but like I said, my fish seem to be very greedy.
> 
> They get live mosquito larva, plus these other round squiggly things which curl up and thrust a little appendage to swim, I have no idea what they are, but they live and breed in the water with the mosquito.
> They get blood worms, and Betta granules.
> 
> All my grown babies were fed blood worm for the first time tonight, they had no idea what the food was Lol, after trying 1 they were fine, but still a bit wary :| they seem to love their granules, mum eats pellets though.


Oh I see. They just might be giants. Can you take a picture of them with something like a Betta food container next to them or a quarter.

If they are anything past 3 inches, they are giants. Ive seen some giants on AB that were 5.5 inches and the guy was selling them for hundreds of dollars.

Try to measure them. The way most breeders measure their fish is by putting the fish in a bag with the water just covering their head and then taking the ruler to see how long their are. Or yu can just keep them in the tank and make a guess of their size.


----------



## Mikey1973

*Thor my new CT.*

Well here is Thor. I saw this CT in walmart and just had to bring him home. He is a multi-color, but I think as he ages his body might change to red. He has a couple of green spots on his side as well. He has a good dark red beard on him. 
I am thinking he is a camera hog now. I have been trying to take some good pics to share, my wife thinks I am insane now.


----------



## Bolder

bettalover2033 said:


> If they are anything past 3 inches, they are giants. Ive seen some giants on AB that were 5.5 inches and the guy was selling them for hundreds of dollars.


Not giants then, nowhere near 3"

Here is another growing boy, closest colour to his mum, he is a one off in the batch.

I had to put him in a jar to take a pic, he lives in the community tank, looks like he got a nip on his fin :| I don't have lights on my tanks either.


----------



## Bolder

Mikey1973 said:


> Well here is Thor.



There is a moderator in Whirlpool broadband forums, his nick name is Thor, I don't think he is as handsome as your fish though Lol


----------



## bettalover2033

Bolder said:


> Not giants then, nowhere near 3"
> 
> Here is another growing boy, closest colour to his mum, he is a one off in the batch.
> 
> I had to put him in a jar to take a pic, he lives in the community tank, looks like he got a nip on his fin :| I don't have lights on my tanks either.


Oh okay I see. Then no he is not a giant.


----------



## FlaneryPlakat

Flanery is my avatar, with his french mustache. :3

Pineapple is weirdly colored.. I'm not completely sure how to word it but this is the picture that can show it the best.. Yeah he's a tail biter..


----------



## Daisykd

Blue on top and green on the rest of his body? I like him. I like Flanery too.


----------



## FlaneryPlakat

Thanks. ^^ I really have no idea what to even call Pineapple.. At first I thought he was just all dark blue with the black head, but when I put light on him he's like that.


----------



## Daisykd

Yeah I never asked about Morris' color either.


----------



## xjenuhfur

This is Goblin! 








This def is his personality. He was chillin in the cave and he saw me with the camera and just floated up to check it out. xD
http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/8283/p2020398.jpg








This is where he likes to hang out and sleep.


----------



## xjenuhfur

Oh, and this is him when we were playing earlier today.


----------



## bubblefizz

*new to forum*

hi guys, just wanted to share with you my giant betta 

i got him about a month ago 

he is a grizzle half moon plakat :lol:


----------



## bettalover2033

bubblefizz said:


> hi guys, just wanted to share with you my giant betta
> 
> i got him about a month ago
> 
> he is a grizzle half moon plakat :lol:


He is a beautiful boy! Nice fins and his color is fantastic.

Oh and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Daisykd

What's his name bubblefizz?


----------



## bubblefizz

bettalover2033 said:


> He is a beautiful boy! Nice fins and his color is fantastic.
> 
> Oh and welcome to the forum!


thank you!


----------



## bubblefizz

Daisykd said:


> What's his name bubblefizz?


yup! had a hard time thinking of a name but ended up with bubblefizz since he is blue and white-ish!


----------



## Daisykd

Oh that's cute then.


----------



## Wildehund

Picture time! I took these earlier today. Jarvis has become quite the camera hog over the past couple weeks, now that he has settled in. 









Hands down his favorite hiding spot. Right between his cave and his red plant.









Time for his close up. He was nice enough to stay still for me.


Got some good pictures of my ghost shrimp, why not share them to?



















Hope you all enjoyed these! :-D


----------



## StarBetta

Wildehund said:


> Picture time! I took these earlier today. Jarvis has become quite the camera hog over the past couple weeks, now that he has settled in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hands down his favorite hiding spot. Right between his cave and his red plant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for his close up. He was nice enough to stay still for me.
> 
> 
> Got some good pictures of my ghost shrimp, why not share them to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all enjoyed these! :-D


Haha I like the last picture. He's all like "Wassup?"


----------



## Wildehund

StarBetta said:


> Haha I like the last picture. He's all like "Wassup?"


Hehe, I like that one to!
"Curses, force field! Foiled again...."


----------



## JBosley

These are my 2 boys! Dragonfly the Halfmoon or Delta, and Sparks the Crown tail. I have only ever owned Veil tails before! And that was before I learned how to properly care for these beautiful fish.

I cannot wait to upgrade their tanks :-D I have learned so much on here! Makes me want to go and upgrade them ASAP haha.


----------



## Beachball

This is my new little girl  Her name is Ann, but I usually just call her fishy like my previous fish friends. She's not very photogenic so sorry for the bad quality picture. When I went into the petstore, I was going to buy another halfmoon, but I saw her and fell in love with her peachy color and bright personality.


----------



## Daisykd

She's cute Beachball. All yellowy.


----------



## Beachball

Daisykd said:


> She's cute Beachball. All yellowy.


Thank you! I thought it was a considerably unique color for a LPS


----------



## copperarabian

I've seen several girls like that lately and every time I'm tempted to get one D: They are sooooo adorable!


----------



## copperarabian

I took some photos of my friends fish, no sunlight so I had to use flash again D:

He's a gorgeous green multicolor HM from petco


----------



## JBosley

copperarabian said:


> I took some photos of my friends fish, no sunlight so I had to use flash again D:
> 
> He's a gorgeous green multicolor HM from petco


:shock: I want him...


----------



## BettasRpeople2

Here is a my little guy. I still need a good name for him! He is a black CT with violet blue (and a little red on his bottom fin). The bottom pic is a little fuzzy; I was trying to take a close-up. If anyone has name suggestions, please let me know! ;-)


----------



## wasuretachou

here's a picture of my 'lil Kio










(even though he's gone I still love him just as much as my new fishie friend)

this is the newest addition to my family, daichi










he's still so small

(ps. it's not his reflection he's mad at, daichi has an issue with that little blue toy)​


----------



## wasuretachou

BettasRpeople2 said:


> Here is a my little guy. I still need a good name for him! He is a black CT with violet blue (and a little red on his bottom fin). The bottom pic is a little fuzzy; I was trying to take a close-up. If anyone has name suggestions, please let me know! ;-)


does it matter the language?
if not I've got a few ideas ^^

he looks like a very 'mysterious' little guy​


----------



## BettasRpeople2

Here is my son's betta, Bruce. We got him back in Nov, and he was the beginning of my own betta bug! :lol: He didn't want to hold still for the camera.

And, of course, another picture of my own. I thought this was a nice shot of him.


----------



## BettasRpeople2

Ooh other languages? No, I'm not picky if it sounds good. :-D (Of course, I will want to know what it means lol) He reminds me of a shadow or the moonlight because of the way he shimmers, so I agree that "mysterious" is a good description. He was a beautiful Petsmart find.


----------



## wasuretachou

BettasRpeople2 said:


> Ooh other languages? No, I'm not picky if it sounds good. :-D (Of course, I will want to know what it means lol) He reminds me of a shadow or the moonlight because of the way he shimmers, so I agree that "mysterious" is a good description. He was a beautiful Petsmart find.


okie-days

here's what I've got

Ryujin
(japanese: sea god (dragon))

Rerox
(not exactly sure where I got that from)

Yuuto
(japanese: gentle)

my apologies, I had more in mind earlier, but at the moment I just can't think
(sick)

when it comes to fighting fish, I tend to lean towards japanese names, it's a personal preference​


----------



## wasuretachou

BettasRpeople2 said:


> Here is my son's betta, Bruce. We got him back in Nov, and he was the beginning of my own betta bug! :lol: He didn't want to hold still for the camera.
> 
> And, of course, another picture of my own. I thought this was a nice shot of him.


your son's fish is definitely a cutie ^^
looks about the size of my little daichi

betta bug
*laughs*

I can definitely relate
although, I have a strong fondness for all fish
(especially oscars, very smart)​


----------



## BettasRpeople2

Hee hee I've been trying to figure out how I could get more bettas without my husband killing me, but I think I'd better wait. :doh!: He was a little upset with me for upgrading Brucey's tank since we just got the 1.5 gal for our son as a Christmas present. :evil: (I had to do it; he just looked so unhappy in that little tank. He is really happy in the 3 gal he has now.) Maybe I can get a tank of girls going some day. *fishy dreams* 

Thanks for the name suggestions! I am kind of digging Yuuto and Ryujin.

:nicefish:​


----------



## wasuretachou

BettasRpeople2 said:


> Hee hee I've been trying to figure out how I could get more bettas without my husband killing me, but I think I'd better wait. :doh!: He was a little upset with me for upgrading Brucey's tank since we just got the 1.5 gal for our son as a Christmas present. :evil: (I had to do it; he just looked so unhappy in that little tank. He is really happy in the 3 gal he has now.) Maybe I can get a tank of girls going some day. *fishy dreams*
> 
> Thanks for the name suggestions! I am kind of digging Yuuto and Ryujin.
> 
> :nicefish:​


welcome
( ^//^ )

tanks
I wish I could give daichi a bigger one, but since I'm living in a dorm, his little 4 liters will have to do

although, he seems very happy considering it's not one of those horrible pet store cups​


----------



## Litlover11

BettasRpeople2, He is so beautiful, love that coloring! How about Kuro, that means black in Japanese. I also keep thinking about Mephisto, short for the demon Mephistopheles from Faust. other suggestions are Cobalt, Cole, Oberon, Moriarty, Orion, or Morpheus(from sandman series).


----------



## phoenix91

Updated pic of my little VT girl

When i got her: 

View attachment 48449


Today:

View attachment 48450


----------



## JBosley

phoenix91 said:


> Updated pic of my little VT girl
> 
> When i got her:
> 
> View attachment 48449
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> View attachment 48450


I love her! :shock: And normally I'm not a huge fan of females haha


----------



## BettasRpeople2

She's a cutey, Phoenix! 

Those are some great names took Litl! Thanks! I will have to think about all these new possibilities. :hmm:


----------



## phoenix91

JBosley said:


> I love her! :shock: And normally I'm not a huge fan of females haha


Thanks! She's changed a lot, i kinda miss her very cute tail but i do like all the blue she got. I'm a huge fan of females, if i get another it will definitely be a female.



BettasRpeople2 said:


> She's a cutey, Phoenix!


Thanks. :-D


----------



## copperarabian

Detail shot of a OHM feathertail I picked up from Petsmart yesterday O.O


----------



## BarleyBear

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum. Just got back into aquarium keeping. These are pics of my choccolate HM that I got from Thailand. His name is Radagast. Apparently, he chewed some of his tail during shipping, which is why it is now split. It's healing and seems to be growing back, but I have no idea if it will ever be "whole" again. Still, he seems to be doing fine. 

View attachment 48482


View attachment 48485


View attachment 48483


View attachment 48484


----------



## BarleyBear

copperarabian said:


> Detail shot of a OHM feathertail I picked up from Petsmart yesterday O.O


Very pretty. So is the one in your Avatar pic!


----------



## peachesxo

I made a video of Lenymo since photographing him is impossible!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUpqpsyN_bo


----------



## bettalover2033

peachesxo said:


> I made a video of Lenymo since photographing him is impossible!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUpqpsyN_bo


What a pretty CT! I love how he just emerges from the plants and places...


----------



## sharka91

he's got some pretty big pectoral fins there!


----------



## BeautifulBetta14

My Betta senshi he is so weird he likes either looking away from the camera or acts in weird postions when i take a pic of him.
Here is a crazy picture of him!


----------



## peachesxo

Hehe thanks!
I like watching him almost as much as my cat does lol
And yeah hes got huge ears and eyes x)


----------



## iceyrose

Lovely bettas guys*


----------



## iceyrose

*hello betta lovers ...this is neacco......*

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=3395&pictureid=22416


----------



## iceyrose




----------



## iceyrose

*hello betta lovers ...this is neacco......*


----------



## iElBeau

That's a really good picture of your beautiful fish Iceyrose  He matches his tank well!


----------



## BettasRpeople2

After much deliberation and excellent recommendations from Litl and Wasu, I have finally settled on a name for my little guy.

I have decided to call him Kaimu, which means "ocean dream." :brow:


----------



## TuiAndLa

Hi there, fishy people. :3 I just joined but have been lurking here for a while. lol I've suddenly gotten into bettas and have acquired 5 within a few weeks. xP Talk about addicting. 2 are from Petsmart (take care of them nicely) and 3 are from Walmart (HORRIBLE fish care, ugh). I swore to not buying another fish from there after the first but I couldn't help but take a look on my next visit and just HAD to get two absolutely gorgeous ones (white with blue fins and a purple one). I just could NOT leave them.

I just love how much personality these bettas have. Lotus and Aang especially, they dance and swim so fast when they see me. lol

Anyway, here is my first. His name is Lotus and he's a crowntail, the smallest and my favorite. He is a third the size of the Walmart bettas and is the friendliest and fearless. He's a steeley-blue-purple-tint with a couple red and white tips and all tips of his fins are turquoise but you have to look close. lol


----------



## TuiAndLa

Here is Aang. He and Lotus were bought at the same time (Petsmart). Mom bought Aang and didn't have "time" to take care of him, so I took him. :3 He's a beautiful half moon (pink/white with red and green). He's the one who loves to do this crazy dance when he sees me and will do so until I leave the room. lol



















And here is my first Walmart fishy. His name is Sozin (yes, I'm a total Avatar nerd). =D Mom was rushing me and so I picked him without realizing his top fin was curled and he was SO skittish and just a mess. I thought he'd never unclamp his fins. Now his fins are lovely and he is a friendly lil' fella. ^_^


----------



## TuiAndLa

And last but certainly not least, are the two I simple couldn't leave at Walmart. Kaito is the purple one, and the white/blue one is named Seishin (Spirit). I've had them less than a week so far so they haven't showed their personalities much yet. Seishin was scared as can be and would only hide for the first couple of days. But he's starting to get much more used to me and stay out of hiding. Kaito hasn't been skittish thankfully but is still adjusting to his new home too.



































I know it looks like holes in their fins but it's not. It's the coloring, they're dappled-like. It doesn't show in the second pics but that's b/c of the camera.


----------



## Aluyasha

Seishin and Kaito are stunning! I have had a few walmart bettas myself, I try not to buy from there but sometimes you just cannot leave one behind. 

BTW, is that yarn in Sozin's tank?


----------



## Daisykd

Yeah I'd like to know too. Does yarn work? Is it okay for them?


----------



## TuiAndLa

Yes, it's yarn. It's just temporary until I can afford more fishy plants (the plants and caves are so expensive, especially with 5 fish!). lol I read about yarn "spawning mops" that some people make and figured if it's ok for little eggs, it should be ok for adult fish, right? They've had no issues with the yarn (love hiding in it actually) and are active and happy, VERY lively. No ill effects. I put the yarn in hot water like suggested for spawning mops before putting them in the tank.

In Sozin's pic, that big brown yarn thing is a cave I made for him from plastic canvas and yarn (I figured plastic canvas is ok too right? since you can make dividers with them). He really loved it but I had to take it out b/c I had to downgrade to a 1.5 gallon (and it didn't really fit) when I got the last two fish, for lack of space. I'm hoping to upgrade to bigger tanks in the future but for now, this is what they have and they are all incredibly happy. Frequent water changes, good food, live food when I can catch it. lol They're doing great. :3 And so much better than rotting in a Walmart cup.


----------



## TuiAndLa

Here is the fishy cave I made. lol


----------



## JBosley

TuiAndLa said:


> Here is the fishy cave I made. lol


That is so cute! And I'm sure it's much softer on their fins :-D If there is no ill effects I think it's an amazing idea! I'd so buy one


----------



## Chard56

I think you're on to something here. The colors and softness of the yarn would be ideal for aquarium ornaments.


----------



## TuiAndLa

Thanks, JBosley. ^_^ I got the idea b/c my mom has this little "plastic canvas class" where she works (the library). The possibilities are endless with what kinds of things you can make with plastic canvas/yarn.


----------



## bettalover2033

Chard56 said:


> I think you're on to something here. The colors and softness of the yarn would be ideal for aquarium ornaments.


True, but with certain types of yarn, they tend to break down. At least this is what I heard.

I think it might start to separate. This is a really good idea though for the time being. It's soft and inexpensive for the owner.


----------



## Chard56

Here's another one from my Red Gold Dragon spawn. This one is a Butterfly.


----------



## cjayBetta

That yarn idea is neat


----------



## CarmanDirda

Most recent "pet" and breeding bettas

Knight (crowntail) is in my icon C:

Abyss veiltail - RIP of old age / allergic reaction to meds
View attachment 49107


Apollo dragonscale
View attachment 49106


Jewel veiltail
View attachment 49111


Aurora veiltail
View attachment 49109


Aroone halfmoon
View attachment 49108


----------



## minimrshmll0

My new half moon betta boy c: He is so wonderful! I found him at petsmart in good shape ^___^ I still havent thought of a name yet.


----------



## bettalover2033

Chard56 said:


> Here's another one from my Red Gold Dragon spawn. This one is a Butterfly.


He is a very nice fish. Nice color and fairly even butterfly pattern as well!

Though I don't think he is is a dragon. He is a cambodian. Does he carry dragon in him?


----------



## JBosley

minimrshmll0 said:


> My new half moon betta boy c: He is so wonderful! I found him at petsmart in good shape ^___^ I still havent thought of a name yet.


Awe! He looks like my Dragonfly :-D Nice find


----------



## toughcookie

Here is my new guy!


----------



## BetterBetta

:O Absolutely stunning! and I like how you matched your decor with him C:


----------



## inareverie85

My babies 

First, Sashimi. When I got him from Walmart he had a case of fin rot, but he's ok now. Just taking some time to grow back his fins.  The new growth looks like it'll be a dark color.  Excuse the watermarks and such. His home is in the process of being rearranged. 










Next, Bento.  A very unique coloration, I think. At some angles, the blue is the dominant color, and at other angles, the yellow is. That makes him especially fun to just watch. And he is constantly displaying at his reflection.  He just wasn't feeling up to it when I tried to take his photograph tonight. He still loves patrolling the length of his 15g home, so I was able to get some decent shots anyway. 


























Bento is my new guy, taking the place of his unnamed predecessor, who is photographed here:









The poor little guy died just 3 days after I brought him home. The cause is still unknown to me, as all the other fish in that tank are lively and active. I think I'll have a hard time ever finding a betta as beautiful or mild-mannered. He really was a sweet guy.

And, finally, my Fugu  I really fell in love with his colors and the fact that he seems to be a "dumbo" betta with a "lucky fin" (like Nemo)! He also has reddish-colored eyes and red specks above each eye socket that remind me of eyebrows  He's just amazing-looking!


















I think I have betta fever.  I'd really love to set up more tanks and get more bettas. I'm sure I'll find room somewhere  But I will stick with these three fellas for a while first to make sure they stay happy in their current situations 

I hope you enjoy admiring my lovelies!


----------



## Chard56

bettalover2033 said:


> He is a very nice fish. Nice color and fairly even butterfly pattern as well!
> 
> Though I don't think he is is a dragon. He is a cambodian. Does he carry dragon in him?


 He is 4th generation Dragon. It may just be the picture but his body is Gold colored and has Dragon scaling from head to toe.







This is a Cambodian.


----------



## JBosley

Fugu and Bento are amazing! :shock: I want them haha


----------



## Zappity

TuiAndLa said:


> Here is the fishy cave I made. lol


That's so cute/awesome!! You could totally sell those!  So all you did for the yarn is set it in hot water before putting it in their tank?


----------



## bettalover2033

Chard56 said:


> He is 4th generation Dragon. It may just be the picture but his body is Gold colored and has Dragon scaling from head to toe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Cambodian.


Ah I can just see it now. The cambo, has nice finnage!



inareverie85 said:


> My babies
> 
> First, Sashimi. When I got him from Walmart he had a case of fin rot, but he's ok now. Just taking some time to grow back his fins.  The new growth looks like it'll be a dark color.  Excuse the watermarks and such. His home is in the process of being rearranged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, Bento.  A very unique coloration, I think. At some angles, the blue is the dominant color, and at other angles, the yellow is. That makes him especially fun to just watch. And he is constantly displaying at his reflection.  He just wasn't feeling up to it when I tried to take his photograph tonight. He still loves patrolling the length of his 15g home, so I was able to get some decent shots anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bento is my new guy, taking the place of his unnamed predecessor, who is photographed here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poor little guy died just 3 days after I brought him home. The cause is still unknown to me, as all the other fish in that tank are lively and active. I think I'll have a hard time ever finding a betta as beautiful or mild-mannered. He really was a sweet guy.
> 
> And, finally, my Fugu  I really fell in love with his colors and the fact that he seems to be a "dumbo" betta with a "lucky fin" (like Nemo)! He also has reddish-colored eyes and red specks above each eye socket that remind me of eyebrows  He's just amazing-looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have betta fever.  I'd really love to set up more tanks and get more bettas. I'm sure I'll find room somewhere  But I will stick with these three fellas for a while first to make sure they stay happy in their current situations
> 
> I hope you enjoy admiring my lovelies!


----------



## bettalover2033

Chard56 said:


> He is 4th generation Dragon. It may just be the picture but his body is Gold colored and has Dragon scaling from head to toe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Cambodian.


Ah I can just see it now. The cambo, has nice finnage. They are pretty even.



inareverie85 said:


> My babies
> 
> First, Sashimi. When I got him from Walmart he had a case of fin rot, but he's ok now. Just taking some time to grow back his fins.  The new growth looks like it'll be a dark color.  Excuse the watermarks and such. His home is in the process of being rearranged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, Bento.  A very unique coloration, I think. At some angles, the blue is the dominant color, and at other angles, the yellow is. That makes him especially fun to just watch. And he is constantly displaying at his reflection.  He just wasn't feeling up to it when I tried to take his photograph tonight. He still loves patrolling the length of his 15g home, so I was able to get some decent shots anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bento is my new guy, taking the place of his unnamed predecessor, who is photographed here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poor little guy died just 3 days after I brought him home. The cause is still unknown to me, as all the other fish in that tank are lively and active. I think I'll have a hard time ever finding a betta as beautiful or mild-mannered. He really was a sweet guy.
> 
> And, finally, my Fugu  I really fell in love with his colors and the fact that he seems to be a "dumbo" betta with a "lucky fin" (like Nemo)! He also has reddish-colored eyes and red specks above each eye socket that remind me of eyebrows  He's just amazing-looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have betta fever.  I'd really love to set up more tanks and get more bettas. I'm sure I'll find room somewhere  But I will stick with these three fellas for a while first to make sure they stay happy in their current situations
> 
> I hope you enjoy admiring my lovelies!




Wow Fugu looks like he is saying HI in the last picture! Too cute!


----------



## TuiAndLa

Zappity said:


> That's so cute/awesome!! You could totally sell those!  So all you did for the yarn is set it in hot water before putting it in their tank?


Thank you! ^_^

And yes, I just put it in hot water (as suggested on websites that show how to make spawning mops with yarn). The cave was interesting though b/c I put it in near boiling water before realizing... it's plastic! The plastic canvas will melt, so it wasn't in there as long as I'd have liked but.....


----------



## Aluyasha

Here is my new rescue, Hong Ki (named after the singer of F.T. Island).








As you can see his fins are very curled. Is there anything I can do to help that?


----------



## minimrshmll0

Awe thankyou  He is pretty young too & I love his blue. 
It doesnt show up in pics, but in some light he has a violet 
highlight to his fins. I also have matching gravel n.n He blends 
right in! Its so cool  My sorority has pink/purple gravel to 
match my pink/red/blue/green girls ^.^


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey

I'm completely new to Betta's..well fishes in general so here is my Betta. Still in the Wal-Mart cup waiting for the water to stabilize which should be in the next day or so. Just got done putting it together actually x_x. I brought him out from the confines of my closet to show him the new aquarium and he became very active and well...it took me a little bit to get a good, clear picture of him due to his sudden burst of energy.


----------



## catlantic

*my newest baby*

This is Amare. Named after the Latin word for love.



View attachment 49285


----------



## mjoy79

Aluyasha said:


> Here is my new rescue, Hong Ki (named after the singer of F.T. Island).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see his fins are very curled. Is there anything I can do to help that?


He's gorgeous! 
As far as his fin curling - I've heard it might be because of hard water. Only one of my CT male's fins do this - but I actually imported him from Thailand. the ones I got from pet stores near me dont have that issue but I'm not sure why there is a difference.


----------



## popcornprincess

i am sorry your betta passed away. He looked like cotton candy!


----------



## Bolder

All my Betta are in the one 4ft tank now, I had to give 3 males away as they would not train to be pacive; laugh all you like, but yes: I trained most of these lot not to fight, it took ½ a day, but it worked out good, the dark purple males were a little feisty to start.










No fin nippers at all now. They just glide past one another , even rub on each other, but no fighting.

Not sure this will magnify, can't see them very well in the above shot.
http://mycoffeelounge.net/pixup/44654-1361.jpg


----------



## bettalover2033

Bolder said:


> All my Betta are in the one 4ft tank now, I had to give 3 males away as they would not train to be pacive; laugh all you like, but yes: I trained most of these lot not to fight, it took ½ a day, but it worked out good, the dark purple males were a little feisty to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fin nippers at all now. They just glide past one another , even rub on each other, but no fighting.
> 
> Not sure this will magnify, can't see them very well in the above shot.
> http://mycoffeelounge.net/pixup/44654-1361.jpg


Your set up is really cool. So can are they fry? Did you breed a pair and get these guys?


----------



## Quetzal

*Tlaloc*

Tlaloc's latest pics...


----------



## bettalover2033

Quetzal said:


> Tlaloc's latest pics...


Wow he has some really interesting color patterns on him! Beautiful boy you have there. Also welcome to the forum!


----------



## Quetzal

Thank you BL2033, he is quite charming, I am lucky that I found him at petsmart, he was in the very last row of containers (4)


----------



## JBosley

Quetzal said:


> Thank you BL2033, he is quite charming, I am lucky that I found him at petsmart, he was in the very last row of containers (4)


He is gorgeous! :shock:


----------



## bettalover2033

@Quetzal: he is a very nice find!


----------



## Quetzal

thank you! bl2033 and Jbosley


----------



## blueridge

inareverie85 said:


> My babies
> 
> First, Sashimi. When I got him from Walmart he had a case of fin rot, but he's ok now. Just taking some time to grow back his fins.  The new growth looks like it'll be a dark color.  Excuse the watermarks and such. His home is in the process of being rearranged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, Bento.  A very unique coloration, I think. At some angles, the blue is the dominant color, and at other angles, the yellow is. That makes him especially fun to just watch. And he is constantly displaying at his reflection.  He just wasn't feeling up to it when I tried to take his photograph tonight. He still loves patrolling the length of his 15g home, so I was able to get some decent shots anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bento is my new guy, taking the place of his unnamed predecessor, who is photographed here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poor little guy died just 3 days after I brought him home. The cause is still unknown to me, as all the other fish in that tank are lively and active. I think I'll have a hard time ever finding a betta as beautiful or mild-mannered. He really was a sweet guy.
> 
> And, finally, my Fugu  I really fell in love with his colors and the fact that he seems to be a "dumbo" betta with a "lucky fin" (like Nemo)! He also has reddish-colored eyes and red specks above each eye socket that remind me of eyebrows  He's just amazing-looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have betta fever.  I'd really love to set up more tanks and get more bettas. I'm sure I'll find room somewhere  But I will stick with these three fellas for a while first to make sure they stay happy in their current situations
> 
> I hope you enjoy admiring my lovelies!


Your guys are all beautiful but especially your last little guy! He is super cute!


----------



## Quetzal

thanks JB


----------



## TuiAndLa

Yaaaay! Finally got some GOOD photos of Lotus, Seishin, and Kaito (Will get Sozin and Aang another time.)

Lotus




















Kaito











Seishin



















These are their true colors (the camera and the wrong lighting causes their colors to be way off lol)


----------



## Zappity

TuiAndLa said:


> Thank you! ^_^
> 
> And yes, I just put it in hot water (as suggested on websites that show how to make spawning mops with yarn). The cave was interesting though b/c I put it in near boiling water before realizing... it's plastic! The plastic canvas will melt, so it wasn't in there as long as I'd have liked but.....


Cool  Mr. Bubbles may soon be getting a ball of yarn to play in xD


----------



## auomauom

can anyone here identify his species? maybe a dragon betta? ^^^










^^^ this guy also. He has metallic white/greenish scales.


----------



## bettalover2033

Well, they re th dragons. The first is a marble dragon male HMPK. The next is a red metallic dragon HMPK or pk.

I would need to see him flare. If his caudal opens up to a full 180* he is a HMPK.

Very pretty males. Also


----------



## auomauom

bettalover2033 said:


> Well, they re th dragons. The first is a marble dragon male HMPK. The next is a red metallic dragon HMPK or pk.
> 
> I would need to see him flare. If his caudal opens up to a full 180* he is a HMPK.
> 
> Very pretty males. Also


thanks BettaLover!! just had to make sure. Yeah if I can get a full shot of the red one when he is flaring I will post it up asap


----------



## StarBetta

Captain America:
















Lol old pictures sorry if u cant see him well.


----------



## XxBettaLoverxX

My babies lol :-D


----------



## bettalover2033

StarBetta said:


> Captain America:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol old pictures sorry if u cant see him well.


Captain America. He is one unique PK. His marbling pattern in like something I haven't seen before.

I have always looked at him and said wow. Where did you get him from? If you got him from a pet store I would assume petco right!


----------



## StarBetta

bettalover2033 said:


> Captain America. He is one unique PK. His marbling pattern in like something I haven't seen before.
> 
> I have always looked at him and said wow. Where did you get him from? If you got him from a pet store I would assume petco right!


Thanks! I actually did get him from a Pet store, but let's just say he was an accident. Oh and there aren't any petcos here. I can't recall the name of the Pet store but I think it might be Pet land or something. Would you like to hear his story? :-D


----------



## bettalover2033

StarBetta said:


> Thanks! I actually did get him from a Pet store, but let's just say he was an accident. Oh and there aren't any petcos here. I can't recall the name of the Pet store but I think it might be Pet land or something. Would you like to hear his story? :-D


Well of course. I have heard of petland.

Also yes pm me.


----------



## auomauom

@BettaLover2033

Here's another angle of my Red HMPK. Hopefully this helps you in identifying him.


----------



## Chard56

auomauom said:


> @BettaLover2033
> 
> Here's another angle of my Red HMPK. Hopefully this helps you in identifying him.


 What a good looking Red Dragon HMPK! I breed Red Gold Dragon HM's. He'd be a nice addition to my breeding program.


----------



## bettalover2033

auomauom said:


> @BettaLover2033
> 
> Here's another angle of my Red HMPK. Hopefully this helps you in identifying him.


He is a very pretty red dragon HMPK male. Nice color complimenting another.


----------



## MistersMom

Nemo, he's a red one, then i have Sir, he's recovering from fin rot, and doing quite well, and then sister, she's insasne.... and evil! but pretty when the light shines on her right... when i bought her she was pink and translucent, but not anymore... :/ lol, but its okay.


----------



## cjayBetta

*Just because I haven't posted any picz of the fishies(sept coco cuz he was sick) here are some updated picz of the boys 




























And Coco (whos eye is pretty much better  )









*


----------



## MistersMom

did you fix popeye?


----------



## Emmahlee

Here is my 'Little Friend'.
I am am trying to think of a cute superhero name for him. :3


----------



## Aluyasha

Emmahlee said:


> Here is my 'Little Friend'.
> I am am trying to think of a cute superhero name for him. :3


 Green Lantern? Green Arrow? Green Goblin? Riddler? (I know the last two are villans, I was just thinking of green. lol)


----------



## Emmahlee

Aluyasha said:


> Green Lantern? Green Arrow? Green Goblin? Riddler? (I know the last two are villans, I was just thinking of green. lol)


Supervillan names would be awesome too! haha.


----------



## pAt84

Hello everyone. Meet Gustav. He came from an overcrowded tank and obviously had some problems there. He had a small hole in his fins and a little fin rot -- still some left I think but not entirely certain. The little hole is almost healed. 



















Pat


----------



## JBosley

Gustav is amazing :shock:


----------



## inareverie85

Those are some SERIOUS fins.  He's adorable.


----------



## auomauom

picked her up at a local fish shop. Don't know what species she is though. She's about 3-4 inches long. much bigger than some of my other females.


----------



## Litlover11

Maybe she is a giant, I love giant and king bettas. Whatever she is, she is very pretty!


----------



## Felix

Here's my new betta, Felix.


----------



## bettalover2033

auomauom said:


> picked her up at a local fish shop. Don't know what species she is though. She's about 3-4 inches long. much bigger than some of my other females.


She looks beautiful. And anything 2.5+ inches is a giant. Get a regular female and compare her to a regular average sized female so we can see a comparison. Though she is a plakat or HMPK. I'm pretty sure she is a PK though because PKs tend to bethe Ian's, but in many cases they can be the HMPKs as well.


----------



## Windblowswolf

Here is my lovely new fish Orion. He has some tail rot but I'm going to be doing daily 100% water changes in a 1.5 gallon bowl and treating him with salt and stress coat until he gets better. Then it's off to the nice 10 gallon for him


----------



## Aluyasha

I can tell he is going to be very handsome once his tail grows back.


----------



## clone

*Pink betta*

This is my betta, when i first got him he was dingy purple due to how they keep them at petstores but after a couple of water changes here we are nice and pink


----------



## mjoy79

clone said:


> This is my betta, when i first got him he was dingy purple due to how they keep them at petstores but after a couple of water changes here we are nice and pink


Wow. thats an interesting color change. 
I gave my mom a white and lavender King HMPK betta a few months ago. He is still white and purple (only color changes is the purple darkening and maybe a touch of red on his ventral fins). I keep forgetting to take pics of him when I'm over at my parent's house.


----------



## clone

mjoy79 said:


> Wow. thats an interesting color change.
> I gave my mom a white and lavender King HMPK betta a few months ago. He is still white and purple (only color changes is the purple darkening and maybe a touch of red on his ventral fins). I keep forgetting to take pics of him when I'm over at my parent's house.


 
yea i thought the same thing, he changed drastically my guess was cause of how bad they keep fighting fish in pet stores, where they have them in those small cups and pray that someone buys them before the water change.


----------



## mjoy79

I got my mom's betta at Petco. I didn't know that water conditions could affect color like that. I would assume though that food can make a big difference. 
how many days are there between your two pictures?


----------



## clone

mjoy79 said:


> I got my mom's betta at Petco. I didn't know that water conditions could affect color like that. I would assume though that food can make a big difference.
> how many days are there between your two pictures?


 
i'd say about month and a half to 2 months between each picture, and yes if the water quality is bad the fish can lose its color, i have another one a crowntail that when i bought him he was a dark red almost black around the tail now its a vibrant red and he also has more of a tail now then when i bought him.


----------



## clone

mjoy79 said:


> I got my mom's betta at Petco. I didn't know that water conditions could affect color like that. I would assume though that food can make a big difference.
> how many days are there between your two pictures?


 

These are a few more, the last one was another before one


----------



## dkwannabe

My two bettas. 

Poseidon & Odessa


----------



## JBosley

Love Odessa! Awesome colors


----------



## pianoxlove64

Wow Odessa is beautiful!! My poor betta, toothless, just died i think im gonna go get another one and call it frodo...


----------



## AlmightyNelly

My buddy swift he loves to flare at me just got him 3 days ago


----------



## bettalover2033

Hello and welcome to the forum!

His name really fits him!


----------



## AlmightyNelly

Thank you I'm getting a friend tomm a ghost shrimp hopeful he doesn't eat him


----------



## bettalover2033

Some bettas can be housed successfully with other tank mates, but other cannot. It just depends on the betta.


----------



## fleetfish

My new orange VT, unnamed. Just got him today!


----------



## StarBetta

fleetfish said:


> My new orange VT, unnamed. Just got him today!


Wow he's beautiful! When I look at him Sunstone or Fire comes to mind. Or maybe something with orange in the name :lol:


----------



## cjayBetta

You should name him Pyro


----------



## MistersMom

My new male, Poseidon.


----------



## Bolder

My new red male, with a pink female I bred, I bought him this morning and yes! he is set straight to breeding  I put the big mother of all my other fish in there, but she is far to big and aggressive for this young male, so he had a pretty young female with him.
I watched them for an hour, no nipping or aggression, both are young and first time breeding, matched in size.
Now all he needs to do is start his bubble nest, may take him a few hours to twig, but he will eventually.


----------



## Chard56

That's a nice pink lady you have there. I have one a little lighter than that from a Lavender and White HM spawn. I'd keep and breed her but I just can't do pink!


----------



## Luimeril

oh, she's a cutie, Chard! O_O i adore her color~


----------



## Kasablanca

*My Betta Fish*

This is Captain, one of my 4 bettas. He was the only one that would sit still for a photo  I will post the other pics soon.


----------



## Kasablanca

*Crowntail Betta*

This is my crown tail betta Flash. He lives in a 10 gallon tank with some zebra danios, and a phantom tetra named Casper.


----------



## bettalover2033

Bolder said:


> My new red male, with a pink female I bred, I bought him this morning and yes! he is set straight to breeding  I put the big mother of all my other fish in there, but she is far to big and aggressive for this young male, so he had a pretty young female with him.
> I watched them for an hour, no nipping or aggression, both are young and first time breeding, matched in size.
> Now all he needs to do is start his bubble nest, may take him a few hours to twig, but he will eventually.


Are you breeding them in this tank?

If you are...it's completely wrong. You must never have gravel in the tank and if I'm wrong and your not breeding them, you need to separate them.


----------



## StarBetta

Bolder said:


> My new red male, with a pink female I bred, I bought him this morning and yes! he is set straight to breeding  I put the big mother of all my other fish in there, but she is far to big and aggressive for this young male, so he had a pretty young female with him.
> I watched them for an hour, no nipping or aggression, both are young and first time breeding, matched in size.
> Now all he needs to do is start his bubble nest, may take him a few hours to twig, but he will eventually.


:O You bought him in the morning and just made him breed? NOO! TAKE HIM OUT! You must condition them for 2 weeks before breeding! Aaaah!! :shock:


----------



## Bolder

bettalover2033Are you breeding them in this tank?

If you are...it's completely wrong. You must never have gravel in the tank and if I'm wrong and your not breeding them, you need to separate them.
.................................................................................................................................................................................

I appreciate your advice, but this is how I have always bred my BETTA, it works, I have no problems at all.
The male is now attempting to blow his bubbles, like I said, they are both young fish, this first breeding may not be successful, but the second will be.
They are getting along fine, when a successful breed is accomplished, these 2 will live in the same tank for the rest of their lives, a larger tank of course with more weed.
I know it may go against everything you know about BETTA.


----------



## StarBetta

Bolder said:


> bettalover2033Are you breeding them in this tank?
> 
> If you are...it's completely wrong. You must never have gravel in the tank and if I'm wrong and your not breeding them, you need to separate them.
> .................................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> I appreciate your advice, but this is how I have always bred my BETTA, it works, I have no problems at all.
> The male is now attempting to blow his bubbles, like I said, they are both young fish, this first breeding may not be successful, but the second will be.
> They are getting along fine, when a successful breed is accomplished, these 2 will live in the same tank for the rest of their lives, a larger tank of course with more weed.
> I know it may go against everything you know about BETTA.


Did you even condition them? Oh and you are wrong and it is VERY bad to have gravel ESPECIALLY WHITE because the parents would not see the eggs and you would only end up with 1-40 fry. I know you wouldn't want that!


----------



## Bolder

I don't condition my fish, they get varied food all the time.
Just so you can see the different way I have my fish, this is the communal tank of 1 breeding, mom is in there also, dad died of old age.
There are more fish in that 4ft tank out of view.
I do not mollycoddle the babies, only the strong survive, there are to many weaker strains in the market, I have strong fish who adapt well to changes.


----------



## MollyJean

I wonder what kind of quality of life those fish have if the male and female are living together forever.. Can only imagine there's a lot of ripped fins and missing scales.

And how old is old age!?!?!?


----------



## bettalover2033

@Bolder: What do you mean when you said that the second time it will work. Do you mean embracing?.

You should just get a bare tank and attept this in that tank..

They are a lovely pair.very pretty female you have there.


----------



## Bolder

I am sorry, you could not see the blue mat under the nesting site  my bad.


----------



## Bolder

I wonder what kind of quality of life those fish have if the male and female are living together forever.. Can only imagine there's a lot of ripped fins and missing scales.

.................................................................................

Please don't assume to judge, the fish do not fight, I have one male in a tank on his own because he did not get along in the community tank, he is with 4 baby guppies for company.


----------



## Chard56

Keeping male and female Bettas together is not recommended but that doesn't mean there aren't exceptions. I wouldn't trust most of my pairs to be kept together but have had a few that got along well even with 2 week old fry in the tank. Not to say you should try a bunch of different males and females to see which ones are compatible but it can be done without any damage to either party. Years of experience and knowing what to look for is key to success.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen

+1 to MollyJean, StarBetta, Bettalover2033, and Chard56. 

Males and females really shouldn't be put together. They have a higher quality of life on their own, in a community, or with females a sorority.


----------



## MollyJean

I think the biggest problem I'm having with your methods, bolder, is that you got a new fish and put him right into a breeding tank (so to speak). There are so many things wrong with this. If you had only had the fish a day, how did you know it was even healthy? It just seems like a very reckless way to do things. And, as much as I hate accusing people of things.. It reminds me of a puppy mill.

What do you do with the fry when they're old enough to be adopted or sold? 

How old do you consider "Old Age" in the case of the one that died?

And how often do you breed these fish?

I'm curious. I feel you may have started on the wrong foot and given some of us the wrong impression.


----------



## Olympia

MollyJean said:


> I think the biggest problem I'm having with your methods, bolder, is that you got a new fish and put him right into a breeding tank (so to speak). There are so many things wrong with this. If you had only had the fish a day, how did you know it was even healthy? It just seems like a very reckless way to do things. And, as much as I hate accusing people of things.. It reminds me of a puppy mill.
> 
> What do you do with the fry when they're old enough to be adopted or sold?
> 
> How old do you consider "Old Age" in the case of the one that died?
> 
> And how often do you breed these fish?
> 
> I'm curious. I feel you may have started on the wrong foot and given some of us the wrong impression.


I am wondering the same thing.. hate to butt in, but you bought a fish from a store and tried to breed it the same day? He could have been in that cup, underfed for who knows how long, and you want him to start the tiring task of breeding and raising a spawn? He needs to have his strength built up.. For all you know, he could have a hidden disease, like internal parasites.. threatening him, his mate, and his future spawn..


----------



## bettalover2033

Bolder said:


> I am sorry, you could not see the blue mat under the nesting site  my bad.


Now I see. I still wouldn't recommend it, but it's what works for a breeder and the well being of the pair and fry.


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey

Bolder said:


> I don't condition my fish, they get varied food all the time.
> Just so you can see the different way I have my fish, this is the communal tank of 1 breeding, mom is in there also, dad died of old age.
> There are more fish in that 4ft tank out of view.
> I do not mollycoddle the babies, only the strong survive, there are to many weaker strains in the market, I have strong fish who adapt well to changes.


Hate to stay this but "only the strong survive" isn't that a tad harsh on the "weak" babies? Comes off like you couldn't care less about the fry that are "weak".


----------



## KaraAnne

Bob Buttons


----------



## Olympia

KaraAnne said:


> Bob Buttons


Awww so cute! I love his name!


----------



## KaraAnne

Olympia said:


> Awww so cute! I love his name!



Awwwwww Thanks! It fits him lol :-D


----------



## Bolder

MollyJean...

Old age to me was just on 3 years old, he was not sick, but old, he had no energy and was just floating aimlessly at the top of the tank, I tried to keep him going by putting him in a shallower tank with a lot of weed for him to rest on at the top, but he was done with living.

I understand the concern by some about putting a new fish straight in with a female, I did know he would not breed with her, but he had a chance to learn.
He was skittish when I bought him, now he is calm and does not panic when I come near his tank, so it was more of a calming trust experience for him,it was a very fast way to get him used to his new surroundings.
The female is removed now he is calm, as soon as he shows he is ready to breed by blowing bubbles, I will breed him, I have 15 females I can choose from.

This is the male I removed because his fin was bitten, I am not a cruel or ignorant person, this boy is my pride and joy, I was quite upset when his bottom long long fin was bitten, s he is in a tank on his own.
Only that bottom fin was bitten, the other fins are naturally zig zaged at the ends.


----------



## Olympia

Just a heads up- what may have worked with your first, or whatever many times pair(s) may not be working for these guys.. Betta all have different levels of aggression, some males have been known to kill females after spawning.


----------



## Bolder

SacredSeaMonkey.

Harsh as it may sound, unless a fry can survive they die, that happens in the wild all the time, it is natural for the weaker of a species.

It does sound harsh, but my fry are fed well, water kept clean (which is the hard part) only the stronger and more determined fry survive.

I do NOT sell my fish, I keep every last one of them.

I breed them because they are a beautiful fish and I enjoy them, if I didn't I would not spend an hour collecting mosquito lava from the special containers I put out to attract mosquito.


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey

Bolder said:


> SacredSeaMonkey.
> 
> Harsh as it may sound, unless a fry can survive they die, that happens in the wild all the time, it is natural for the weaker of a species.
> 
> It does sound harsh, but my fry are fed well, water kept clean (which is the hard part) only the stronger and more determined fry survive.
> 
> I do NOT sell my fish, I keep every last one of them.
> 
> I breed them because they are a beautiful fish and I enjoy them, if I didn't I would not spend an hour collecting mosquito lava from the special containers I put out to attract mosquito.


I did not say you didn't enjoy or love your betta. The way your post came off to me sounded harsh. My betta had changed my views about fish and even the insignificant ones in my opinion deserve some sort of life. But hey that's just me.


----------



## MollyJean

Bolder said:


> SacredSeaMonkey.
> 
> Harsh as it may sound, unless a fry can survive they die, that happens in the wild all the time, it is natural for the weaker of a species.
> 
> It does sound harsh, but my fry are fed well, water kept clean (which is the hard part) only the stronger and more determined fry survive.
> 
> I do NOT sell my fish, I keep every last one of them.
> 
> I breed them because they are a beautiful fish and I enjoy them, if I didn't I would not spend an hour collecting mosquito lava from the special containers I put out to attract mosquito.


People who raise fighting betta think that way about raising bettas. They take on the "Strongest Survive" theory and often put a male and a female together to rile his aggression before a fight. Pardon me for targeting you, but you basically treat your fish like fighting fish.

You might think it's the right way to do it, but for most of us, it's very wrong. Cruel, even.

You will never find a vail tail, a double tail, or anything you pay 150 dollars for on AB. They have been selectively bred in order to produce a product that appeal's to mankind's vanity. Our own love for these beautiful creatures has driven them to the point that they --CAN NOT SURVIVE- without us; their surrogate mothers and fathers. When you treat them as nothing more then breeding machines, made for nothing but YOUR pleasure, you draw a true parent's of bettas out. We realize we must treat them as mother to a child, because it was by our hands that they where brought into being. We want them to be as comfortable and cared for as we can. And safe from all dangers. We did bread them to be so delicate, what kind of mothers would we be if we did not protect our fragile children.

Needlessly kulling so many just to weed out the weak makes me cring. Putting them in tanks together... even more so.

I went and looked at your first post and it's date... and if I'm right you've only been raising Betta for a year. And it looks like you started breeding them not long after you got your first betta. Do you think it might be possible that you've done a few things wrong, and maybe we could give you advice? This site is lucky enough to have a few very knowledgeable people who have bred bettas most of their lives. Try to keep that in mind.


----------



## Olympia

You could be losing beautiful fish and not even know it.. 
Culling is normal, but should be selectively done, fry with physical deformities should be culled. Not some poor fry that ventured off your breeding may and got stuck under gravel.


----------



## Chard56

Ok, ok enough ganging up the bad guy! I'm sure they'll take your advice now can we be nice and get back to the pictures, please? Here's a Green Cambodian Over Halfmoon I'm trying to free up tank space to spawn.


----------



## JBosley

I agree with you Chard! And my goodness that fish is amazing :shock:


----------



## inareverie85

That fella is beautiful!


----------



## Chard56

*Amazing*

Thanks, I'm glad you like him. I am so pleased with several of my recently grownout spawns. There are so many great looking male Halfmoons and improved color and finnage from past generations I feel like I'm really getting somewhere with my breeding programs. I can hardly wait to get this guy in a spawning tank.


----------



## bettalover2033

Chard56 said:


> Thanks, I'm glad you like him. I am so pleased with several of my recently grownout spawns. There are so many great looking male Halfmoons and improved color and finnage from past generations I feel like I'm really getting somewhere with my breeding programs. I can hardly wait to get this guy in a spawning tank.


He looks like one I'd snatch up. I'm so tempted to get a pair!! I have to agree that the finnage has really gotten better and the color is amazing!


----------



## Bolder

Chard56 said:


> Ok, ok enough ganging up the bad guy! I'm sure they'll take your advice now can we be nice and get back to the pictures, please? Here's a Green Cambodian Over Halfmoon I'm trying to free up tank space to spawn.



Nice fish, and don't mind the ganging up bit, I have a habit of coming across a tad harsh, the words do not portray my feelings for any creature, but after 61 years of owning all kinds of animals, I have hardened a bit to the loss of them.

I have been breeding fish for a long time, not BETTA, but cross Oranda and gold fish for years, I gave away not sold their offspring, little dolphin faced gold fish with single tails, a few albino.


----------



## Mistawasis




----------



## Mistawasis

This is my new lil guy. His name is Mr. Dotty.


----------



## Mistawasis

My new Betta Mr. Dotty


----------



## Mistawasis

I have tried to post pictures 3 times....using the image tab and posting in my link as it says to do..its not working what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Mistawasis

*My new Betta Dotty*

This is my new Betta Mr. Dotty.


----------



## bbulino

Awesome looking fish.


----------



## bettanova2

Cool and stunning fish.


----------



## bettanova2

*White betta pika*

Hi everybody.. I have just bought this betta last week. I named him Pika dragon (though I'm not sure whether it is dragon type or not) :-D 
Thanks for viewing..


----------



## bettalover2033

Yes. He is a beautiful platinum dragon male HMPK or PK depending on the spread of is caudal.

Very nice color and his face is really smug. (my favorite part of the bettas)


----------



## bettanova2

Thanks.. Then it would be nice for me to name it Pika dragon because basically I love the dragon type.  He is very active and healthy too.


----------



## bettalover2033

Very good. He looks like he is very well taken care of.


----------



## NinjaBetta 18

Here is my fishy, Ember!
I have 3 other fishies, too. ^^


----------



## Youseph

Some new photos of Bettamax. Pictures taken with a Cannon G12.

 -  -


----------



## bettanova2

Nice


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey

bettanova2 said:


> Hi everybody.. I have just bought this betta last week. I named him Pika dragon (though I'm not sure whether it is dragon type or not) :-D
> Thanks for viewing..


Hehehe hot dragon , absolutely beautiful


----------



## phoenix91

My new girl Fluffy,

View attachment 51037


----------



## bettanova2

SacredSeaMonkey said:


> Hehehe hot dragon , absolutely beautiful


Thanks


----------



## Shirleythebetta

phoenix91 said:


> My new girl Fluffy,
> 
> View attachment 51037


HA thats name is too cool.


----------



## frazier71

This is my first halfmoon perseus =]


----------



## phoenix91

Shirleythebetta said:


> HA thats name is too cool.


Thanks, it's because she has white fluff fungus on her head :/


----------



## bettalover2033

phoenix91 said:


> Thanks, it's because she has white fluff fungus on her head :/


You should really get her some fungus treatment soon since fungus is one of the more challenging diseases to get rid of.

Hopefully she gets better with the treatments!


----------



## phoenix91

bettalover2033 said:


> You should really get her some fungus treatment soon since fungus is one of the more challenging diseases to get rid of.
> 
> Hopefully she gets better with the treatments!


I got her sunday and she's been in qt since then in aq salt and maracyn. It's looking much better already.


----------



## JBosley

Here are some new pictures of my boys! :-D

Fern the Orange Dragon HMPK, he is ridiculously hard to get pictures of as he is so shiny :shock: Fern loves the camera, it's too cute!

Dragonfly my Blue Halfmoon

Oki my Black Marble Super Delta, his photos always turn out amazing.


----------



## bettalover2033

Your bettas are beautiful! I especially love the marble and Orange dragon.


----------



## bettanova2

All looks gorgeous! The black marble has appeared special for me...hehe


----------



## bbulino

bettanova2 said:


> Hi everybody.. I have just bought this betta last week. I named him Pika dragon (though I'm not sure whether it is dragon type or not) :-D
> Thanks for viewing..


 Thats a awesome looking betta.


----------



## Jessicatm137

Here's Fin, not a very good picture but I'll get a better one up sometime, and of my other fish too.


----------



## LionCalie

This is Skye, my mom's new big ear boy. :-D


----------



## Jessicatm137

Skye is beautiful!


----------



## bettalover2033

I see why you call him skye!

He looks pretty big.


----------



## Olympia

Skye is gorgeous! Big ears have been growing on me


----------



## joyfish

That is a pretty blue color. Nice fish.


----------



## ShannonsPetSitting

*My latest addition*

Its been about 3 years since I've had a Betta. I walked into the pet store yesterday to buy filters for my cat's water fountain. As I walked by - he swam by and I said WOW!! I did a double take & it took me all of about 30 to decide he was coming home with me! And about another 2 minutes to name him "Apache". He's my first Halfmoon Double Tail Betta. 










Shannon Cole
Shannon's Pet-Sitting
"Quality Pet Care In The Comfort Of Their Own Home"
WEBSITE: http://www.shannonspetsitting.net


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey

ShannonsPetSitting said:


> Its been about 3 years since I've had a Betta. I walked into the pet store yesterday to buy filters for my cat's water fountain. As I walked by - he swam by and I said WOW!! I did a double take & it took me all of about 30 to decide he was coming home with me! And about another 2 minutes to name him "Apache". He's my first Halfmoon Double Tail Betta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shannon Cole
> Shannon's Pet-Sitting
> "Quality Pet Care In The Comfort Of Their Own Home"
> WEBSITE: http://www.shannonspetsitting.net


Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## ShannonsPetSitting

Thanks I've been bragging about him & showing him off ever since i got him! He's my wall paper at work & on my phone.

Shannon Cole
Shannon's Pet-Sitting
"Quality Pet Care In The Comfort Of Their Own Home"

WEBSITE: http://www.shannonspetsitting.net


----------



## Bolder

He is almost fully mended and is looking good.


----------



## Aluyasha

Man o' War enjoying his new tank.


----------



## joyfish

If I ever saw one that looked like Apache I hope my credit card isn't maxed out because he will be mine.


----------



## MikeZ06

*Meet Bolero*

This is the new addition to the family, Bolero. The pet store says he is a Half Moon. Bolero lives with 30 cherry shrimp and he loves them.



















This is their tank. Too bad my iphone takes crumby pics...


----------



## Aluyasha

Love the look of your tank!
What gallon size is it?


----------



## bettalover2033

Your tank is really nice! Love the addition of the Marimo balls.

I would suggest getting some live plants that are more bunched up. Though what he would enjoy even more is some water westeria or water sprice. They will make him feel secure.

His color really looks nice. I've always wanted to try sand instead of gravel.


----------



## copperarabian

the pretty dumbo boy I picked up at petco a few days ago.










He reminds me of a Koi here









I'm almost positive he is going to marble some by the colors showing up on his fins


----------



## blueridge

Very pretty boy copperarabian! His tail is an interesting shape too.


----------



## bettanova2

Very beautiful! white is my favorite color


----------



## bettalover2033

@copperrabian: he does look like a koi and look at his lips too lol. They're huge!


----------



## MikeZ06

Thanks, its a 25 gal., the plants as im sure you can tell are pretty new. I dont know what happened but the images i posted in my original thread are no longer there. There were in the body of the thread when i posted it, they were there last night, but this morning its only text and no pics... what did i do wrong?


----------



## MikeZ06

*Strange*

Figured out what i did wrong, or didnt do i guess i should say. Anywho....

I got a nice shot of Bolero (my 3 year old daughter named him) with great light from directly above him. He changes color in bright light and when viewed from above in weak light to this green color shown here. He looked green like this in the pet store which is why we got him. In his tank there are parts with less light and so he looks much more blue than green. 










Its to bad my camera is even junkier than my iphone at taking pics...


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE

This is my betta and it needs a name
View attachment 51590


----------



## bettalover2033

You have a beautiful marble male!

What abou Loki? Or Asperus?


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE

Loki! Nice!


----------



## Tisia

not the best pics, but I just love his massive dorsal


----------



## MistersMom

that *is* massive


----------



## bettalover2033

ILLBETHEJUDGE said:


> Loki! Nice!


Glad you like it! I was actually going to hold that name off for one of mine, but it seemed to fit better with yours.



Tisia said:


> not the best pics, but I just love his massive dorsal


Wow such a pretty boy! His dorsal looks like a fan! Hes a DT isnt he? Can't see very clear, but I think I see two lobes?


----------



## Aluyasha

DT's always have huge dorsals. lol


----------



## bettalover2033

Yes, but I want to be sure. Also I have seen many bettas with a HUGE dorsal though not all of them were DT. So its possible


----------



## Tisia

yep, he's a DT. he was sold as a regular DT but I think he's HMDT. haven't made him flare yet though. his dorsal seems bigger than usual even for DT's  might be partially how small he is though


----------



## bettalover2033

Probably! I guess his fins are representing his attitude lol.

I have a feeling he is a HMDT. My favorites are HMPKDT's Beautiful little guys!


----------



## AmandanFlynn

Xan:


----------



## joyfish

xan is pretty colors and the male in picture before, is ALL fins, LOL. Such a sight!


----------



## AmandanFlynn

A better picture of Xan:


----------



## Pl4k4t

*:]*

O.J.
View attachment 51819

Lanturn
View attachment 51820

Blissey
View attachment 51821


:]


----------



## JBosley

I want to steal Lanturn and Blissey :-D


----------



## bettalover2033

Lantern is amazing. Where did you get him?


----------



## betta lover1507

all my fish:








all of it is together because it is actually my timeline on facebook lol


----------



## Jessicatm137

Xan is pretty!


----------



## Pl4k4t

I got lanturn from my uncle. :] He got it from a petco i think..


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow. His coloration is very unique


----------



## Tikibirds

Apple Bloom

























[


----------



## Moh4wk

what's up guys, I just joined. I'm really loving the picture threads...I've kept fish on and off since I was a kid but just recently got back into bettas - here's mine in his temporary tank when i first brought him home..


----------



## MistersMom

My newest Wal-Mart purchase. or Rescue...


----------



## MikeZ06

*Sancho the new CrownTail and new pics of Bolero*

Here is the new Crown Tail I picked up. I got him and a female (pics of her to come soon) the other day with intentions of trying to breed her with Bolero. If she rejects him, i'm going to see if she likes Sancho. Does anyone know a female can spawn with more than one male at a time? Just curious.
SANCHO-


























BOLERO-


















Both are young, but who do you think is best lookin?


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey

MikeZ06 said:


> Here is the new Crown Tail I picked up. I got him and a female (pics of her to come soon) the other day with intentions of trying to breed her with Bolero. If she rejects him, i'm going to see if she likes Sancho. Does anyone know a female can spawn with more than one male at a time? Just curious.
> SANCHO-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOLERO-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are young, but who do you think is best lookin?


Wow Sancho looks like my betta Nommers!


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey

Moh4wk said:


> what's up guys, I just joined. I'm really loving the picture threads...I've kept fish on and off since I was a kid but just recently got back into bettas - here's mine in his temporary tank when i first brought him home..


Gorgeous


----------



## Moh4wk

SacredSeaMonkey said:


> Gorgeous


thanks very much


----------



## missm83

Moh4wk said:


> what's up guys, I just joined. I'm really loving the picture threads...I've kept fish on and off since I was a kid but just recently got back into bettas - here's mine in his temporary tank when i first brought him home..


 Great looking betta!


----------



## bettalover2033

Moh4wk said:


> what's up guys, I just joined. I'm really loving the picture threads...I've kept fish on and off since I was a kid but just recently got back into bettas - here's mine in his temporary tank when i first brought him home..


He does look stunted, but his color is very nice! I'm glad he's taken care of in your hand than someone else's.

What's his name?


----------



## Moh4wk

thanks guys,

and yeah, he does look a bit stunted there - part of that is the round glass container he was in, it distorts things from certain angles lol. he doesn't have a name yet, but he does have his own live planted 3 gal. now and he's loving it


----------



## joyfish

beautiful colors I know you are happy to be back caring for betta.. I was back in Petco over the weekend and they had dead and dying fish out. I could not believe it. I had reached the number limit that I could safely take care of so went home only with supplies I needed.


----------



## Aluyasha

Some new photos of my HM, Onion:


----------



## bettanova2

He's very pretty! I got one blue marble cellophane too


----------



## bettalover462

beautiful betta i've been tryying to find that exact one everywhere but couldnt find it =(


----------



## bettalover462

aluyasha i have the same exact hafmoon as you


----------



## Aluyasha

Thanks everyone. 
Bettalover462 I just saw your marble HM on your profile and he does look alot like my Onion.


----------



## Mars788

Pretty artistic looking shot considering how lame my camera is


----------



## Tisia

Kenickie looks like a completely different fish now
when I first got him








now


----------



## bettalover2033

Darn that jumping gene! He was so pretty. Though I have to admit, the rusty color looks VERY nice on him. Now that's a nice copper. I have yet to see others and call them nice besides copperabians. Those are some really unique coppers they have.


----------



## Tisia

I kind of miss his old coloring, but I really love his current coloring as well, so I don't mind too much, lol.


----------



## bettalover2033

I haven't seen anyone else post here.


Tisia, I also enjoy his current coloring as well.


----------



## copperarabian

Tisia said:


> Kenickie looks like a completely different fish now
> when I first got him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now


wow, what a change!


----------



## bettanova2

This is one of my bettas..His name is Picanto, and he just loves to eat but I'm not tempted to feed him too much


----------



## bettalover2033

I love PKDT's very pretty boy you have there. The marble coloring on him is fantastic and very unique!


----------



## bettanova2

bettalover2033 said:


> I love PKDT's very pretty boy you have there. The marble coloring on him is fantastic and very unique!


Thanks!  he is my lucky find at the pet store which I just couldn't resist in my first sight..I bought him in few weeks ago.


----------



## bettalover2033

I don't think I would have been able to resist either! I can see why you got him.


----------



## Mart2289

This is my new Fishie!!!! His name is Boiuna (pronounced: ''Boyuna'') and he's just adorable.


----------



## Jessicatm137

bettanova2 said:


> This is one of my bettas..His name is Picanto, and he just loves to eat but I'm not tempted to feed him too much


Wow! He has very nice coloring!:nicefish:


----------



## bettanova2

Jessicatm137 said:


> Wow! He has very nice coloring!:nicefish:


Thanks!


----------



## bettanova2

He's gorgeous! Yellow CT is unusual for me


----------



## Liz76

*Benny (Benicio)*

This is Benny...I've only had him for three weeks. He's my first fish ever and I am in love. He is so cute and nosey.


----------



## bettanova2

He's beautiful! he looks like cellophane type


----------



## bettalover2033

He really is nice. And yes a cellophane Halfmoon male. I love the name for him.it really fits.


----------



## Liz76

Thank you for the compliments!!! Since I'm new to this hobby I didn't know what kind of Betta he was...so thanks for helping me out.


----------



## catlantic

Tikibirds said:


> Apple Bloom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepppppppppppppppppp
i'm a pegasister


----------



## elthy

Very pretty.


----------



## copperarabian

My pretty boy


----------



## bettalover2033

Beautiful as always! The finnage isnt too great, but as a pet he is perfect! The black border on him, does it darken at all? I've had my copper male (in the avatar) darken and get a very pale black when he was stressed



copperarabian said:


> My pretty boy


----------



## bettalover2033

Any time!



Liz76 said:


> Thank you for the compliments!!! Since I'm new to this hobby I didn't know what kind of Betta he was...so thanks for helping me out.


I agree. I haven't seen this picture in such a long time!



elthy said:


> Very pretty.


----------



## Chard56

@ Copperarabian: He looks to be a Dragon and is still young. I think his finnage will fill in and be quite stunning. Where did you get him? I stop in the local Petco about once a week just in case there's one I can't live without. When I saw this Royal Blue OverHalfmoon Skyhawk there was no hesitation. I intend to breed him with my Purple line and my Green BFOHM line.


----------



## bettalover2033

He looks amazing chard!! He I'll also help with the finnage. His dorsal is really nice as well as His caudal, but his anal isn't too ideal.though overall the fins and just the color is pretty nice.


----------



## CHARLi3

Loving looking at all the different bettas! Here's my first, Charlie  I got him from walmart; this is when he was in his gallon tank, recently upped to a 5 gallon. He's a momma's boy; always swimming around to keep me in view  (yes I'm a girl!)


----------



## copperarabian

bettalover2033 said:


> Beautiful as always! The finnage isnt too great, but as a pet he is perfect! The black border on him, does it darken at all? I've had my copper male (in the avatar) darken and get a very pale black when he was stressed


They get super black, usually when he feels very secure or is excited because he see's a female betta.

Here's a horrible photo of how black he gets











> Chard56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ Copperarabian: He looks to be a Dragon and is still young. I think his finnage will fill in and be quite stunning. Where did you get him? I stop in the local Petco about once a week just in case there's one I can't live without. When I saw this Royal Blue OverHalfmoon Skyhawk there was no hesitation. I intend to breed him with my Purple line and my Green BFOHM line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that blue OHM rosetail skyhawk is so pretty, I Hope he gives you some amazing purples  I love your purple gas bettas, the color is so striking.
> 
> He's one of the accidental spawn. Sadly most ended up dying because I wasn't prepared at all, although how can you be when your fish decide to plunge into parenthood without asking first. Your brine shrimp eggs are probably what saved the few who made it. His fins are growing pretty slow, from what I've read online that is caused by the rosetail gene or I've managed to stunt his growth. I'm sad I didn't get anymore males I would of loved to see the variation in the spawn.
> 
> He's a beautiful fish, but definitely only pet quality which I'm fine with XD You can see he has a patch of deformed scales here.
Click to expand...


----------



## cjayBetta

Chard56 said:


> @ Copperarabian: He looks to be a Dragon and is still young. I think his finnage will fill in and be quite stunning. Where did you get him? I stop in the local Petco about once a week just in case there's one I can't live without. When I saw this Royal Blue OverHalfmoon Skyhawk there was no hesitation. I intend to breed him with my Purple line and my Green BFOHM line.


OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG! This is the most beautiful betta fish I, and my husband, has ever seen! I WANT WANT WANT WANT one of these! SO FRICKEN BAD YOU HAVE NO IDEA  My husband even said I could have a 3rd fish if I could get one of these.


----------



## bettalover2033

@copperabian: yeah, I used to have a dragon copper With the SAME black border around him and it would get really dark when he was "satisfied" with something. I rarely saw him go pale.


----------



## Moh4wk

i was pretty excited to find this guy at petsmart today


----------



## cjayBetta

Ooo nice


----------



## bettanova2

He's looks very pretty!


----------



## bettalover2033

Nice MG! The dragon scaling is pretty different though. It's only on his face. Your camera takes really nice pictures. It does the fish justice with the color and all.


----------



## AmandanFlynn

edit:

moved to tank pictures, sorry.


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey

Moh4wk said:


> i was pretty excited to find this guy at petsmart today


Pretty


----------



## Moh4wk

thanks!


----------



## angus

I posted some of these in my own personal thread, but I don't know if anyone looks at that so I thought I'd post some here too. This is Angus!


----------



## copperarabian

angus said:


> I posted some of these in my own personal thread, but I don't know if anyone looks at that so I thought I'd post some here too. This is Angus!


He's so pretty


----------



## LuckyBlue

*My New Guy*

I posted these on another thread, but I am so excited I wanted to show him off....


----------



## bettalover2033

Interesting marble pattern he has. Very nice grizzle male. Beautiful color as well.


----------



## Emmalee01

This is my Betta Odin. I've only had him three days- I bought him from one of those cup sized cages at my local pet shop. He was hardly moving so I decided to get him (not really knowing the first thing about looking after betta) Luckily my friend who has a betta fish helped me out. Odin is now set up in a heated, filtered 5 gallon tank. There were a few other betta similar to him in colour at the pet shop so he is proably a pretty common type, but I like the way his colours change in different lights. Is he a veiltail? 

Also, I am worried he might have fin rot. After looking at some of the other pictures of Bettas on this page, their fins look to be in better condition. He looked this way when I bought him, and had quite a large tear on his fin that seems to be healing but the edges look a bit curly...Sorry if this is not the right place to ask about Betta health...and for the million questions!


----------



## joyfish

scared seamonkey that is a beautiful fish. I am kicking myself for NOT getting a beautiful male that was a sorta pink/violet color. He would not have been a rescue fish and cost $14. I am still mad at myself for not buying him.

Also the next fish is the color blue as mine but mine is all blue. a looker also. Guess I truly do not find ugly fish, LOL.

My Big Red is enjoying the warm water and opening his fins wider than ever and it makes him awesome looking. Of course having BooBaby next in divided tank helps with the fins. But I have plenty of cover and places for them both to hide so figure they will deal with it. I keep a watch on them :-D.


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey

joyfish said:


> scared seamonkey that is a beautiful fish. I am kicking myself for NOT getting a beautiful male that was a sorta pink/violet color. He would not have been a rescue fish and cost $14. I am still mad at myself for not buying him.
> 
> Also the next fish is the color blue as mine but mine is all blue. a looker also. Guess I truly do not find ugly fish, LOL.
> 
> My Big Red is enjoying the warm water and opening his fins wider than ever and it makes him awesome looking. Of course having BooBaby next in divided tank helps with the fins. But I have plenty of cover and places for them both to hide so figure they will deal with it. I keep a watch on them :-D.


That would be Moh4wk's fishie, I quoted his posting to say his fish was beautiful . I had to rip myself away from the Walmart shelf because I saw BEAUTIFUL betta coloring with a bright purple color


----------



## jeffegg2

My new spawn HM x HM 1 week old today!


----------



## BlackOrchid16

*New crowntail from Thailand arrived today*

:-D


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey

BlackOrchid16 said:


> :-D


Oh wow!:shock:


----------



## bettafishfinnatic




----------



## bettafishfinnatic

dat be ying lively as ever


----------



## bettafishfinnatic

my boy ying


----------



## bettafishfinnatic

whoopsiees


----------



## Mart2289

AmandanFlynn said:


> A better picture of Xan:


This is a Really beautiful fish... cellophane with green and reddish tones!!! Love it:-D


----------



## bettalover2033

BlackOrchid16 said:


> :-D


Very nice fish!


----------



## joyfish

ying is beautiful. I so would love one with those colors. Knockout colors


----------



## fleetfish

Waldo <3333


----------



## bbulino

Woah. waldos a nice looking fish


----------



## copperarabian

Pretty sky blue dragon OHM feathertail. His tail is a huge mess and he has some funky scales but he's very pretty to look at 

no flash









flash


----------



## bettanova2

The love the second pic with flash is awesome looking!


----------



## Mart2289

*New boy!*

Her is my new boy Roger Wilco !


----------



## bbulino

copperarabian said:


> Pretty sky blue dragon OHM feathertail. His tail is a huge mess and he has some funky scales but he's very pretty to look at
> 
> no flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flash


 I really like that color whered u find him at?


----------



## JennybugJennifer

Pearl:
Question: what kind is he? Is he fat?

























Jaws:


----------



## Shirleythebetta

He looks like a veil tale but u may have to wait for his fins to grow back out. His color looks like a cambodian bi-color but I could be wrong. He looks a little bloated but not fat. He looks alright to me though. Jaws is beautiful. Very lovely colors.


----------



## JennybugJennifer

Awe thank you I think that's what he is, it sounds familiar. Is bloated bad? I'm not sure how to feed them. The pet store tells me twice a week?! I was feeding a little in the morning an evening everyday?


----------



## Shirleythebetta

You can try to post that in the care section and view other opinions on it because there are many. Twice a week isn't enough. I know they need a variety of food. What I do is I feed once a day. Either one or two bloodworms (once a week) and the rest of the time I switch between a pinch of flakes or two to three pellets. definatly post this in the betta care section and you will get a flood of advice probably.


----------



## JennybugJennifer

Okay will do 

Some better pictures:


----------



## Litlover11

JennybugJennifer, Pearl is beautiful, he looks a bit like Touchstone when I first got him! I feed my bettas one pellet three times a day and a bloodworm/brineshrimp every other day. Yours doesn't look too bad, just make sure he has a variety of food. You can also fast him for a day every once in awhile, that can make the bloat go down as well.


----------



## Micho

Here's my Super Delta guy. Livin' alone in his 2.5g, kinda made him flare.


----------



## JennybugJennifer

Micho said:


> Here's my Super Delta guy. Livin' alone in his 2.5g, kinda made him flare.



Whoa he's a big boy compared to my two little guys. He's beautiful


----------



## Dutch




----------



## mjoy79

Gorgeous pics everyone. I haven't been taking many pics of my water babies lately. I'm preparing to move in the next month and I'm sure I'll be taking more pics once everyone is safely moved and set back up in their new spots.


----------



## kanlyons

*New betta...*

Here is a picture of my new Betta - his name is Etchie and he is my company mascot. I offer personalized engraved products and engraved Etchie's name on his home. I also put a warning that he does not play well with others.

I hope that Etchie likes his new home as much as I love having him on my desk keeping me company every day.


----------



## BeckyFish97

kanlyons said:


> Here is a picture of my new Betta - his name is Etchie and he is my company mascot. I offer personalized engraved products and engraved Etchie's name on his home. I also put a warning that he does not play well with others.
> 
> I hope that Etchie likes his new home as much as I love having him on my desk keeping me company every day.


I don't mean to be picky, but I can't see a heater in there?Betta's need heaters...unless you can guarantee the temperature remaining at 78-82 degrees, again I don't mean to be picky, but I'm sure he would love his new home more with a heater  (sorry if there is one in there, I can't see it)


----------



## Hmongol

i havent officially post my mine in here, so here goes.

My new Dumbo plakat Lobe









This my plakat freezy









My halfmoon Drice









My err..Fullmoon, Super halfmoon or Super Delta (not sure what type is he)









My most prized possession and show betta delta Esmerald


----------



## LuckyBlue

lots of oooooohhh and ahhhhhs.. very pretty bettas!! I love the last one, just precious!


----------



## toffyzorilla

Aloha, my Male King Betta- KFI.




























Mahalo Nui Loa (Thank You Very Much) for looking!


----------



## bettalover2033

Hmongol said:


> i havent officially post my mine in here, so here goes.
> 
> My new Dumbo plakat Lobe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This my plakat freezy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My halfmoon Drice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My err..Fullmoon, Super halfmoon or Super Delta (not sure what type is he)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My most prized possession and show betta delta Esmerald


Wow amazing fish you have! The blue butterfly is my favorite. The red male you dont know's tail type is Doubletail Halfmoon betta. Also he'd be considered a super red.


----------



## Jameel

New to the forum, meet Henry 

Bad camera in terms of clarity, but they did a good job of displaying the colors


----------



## kiwibetta11

My new Betta Lucifer. Rescued from one of those little containers in my local pet shop.


----------



## toffyzorilla

My Male Veil Tail Betta- PFI purchased at Petco Hawaii

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=3757&pictureid=24472

He is living with some Neon Tetras who admires him.

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=3757&pictureid=24475

Thank you for looking!

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=3757&pictureid=24476


----------



## kiwibetta11

Very Pretty ^_^


----------



## MSG

*Wondering what kind of betta is this?*



He's been getting a brand new diet. The previous owner was feeding him Hikari Marine-S pellets. 

Now I feed him crushed snails, little green caterpillars, goldfish pellets, brine shrimp, any color flakes, guppy fry, cherry shrimp, dried bloodworms, etc... 




The first 8 pictures were taken back in February. The rest were taken an hour ago, his fins are completely healed now. 

Anyway, I'm still not really sure what kind of betta he is. 

What's your best guess?


----------



## d3nv3r23

wow


----------



## Dlaria

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_K9eixXHXk








Well, to introduce myself...
I just got my first Beta. His name is General Tso.
I've had fresh water tanks for around 20 years. I've got a 60 gal saltwater reef aquarium, a 10 gal saltwater amphipod tank, and this new 29 gal community.
After trying every day for about 2 months, I won my little FREE $9.00 beta; and proceeded to spend about $400 getting him and his friends set up! lol


----------



## Aluyasha

Here are some photos of my mother's bettas and my friend's betta. 
Here is pictures of my mom's two new bettas. In the photos they are in their cups from the store but have since been moved into their 5 gallons. (I will get pics of them in their tanks soon. 
First, Gordon, a CT:








Second, Satin, a VT with a little butterfly cellophane coloring going on:









And this is my friend's PK, Pat, that I am fish-sitting for her while she is away:


----------



## Tikibirds

I found this guy at walmart. I picked him because of the random red streak in his fins.










An Update:
Sluggles in December




























About 2 weeks later:


















TONIGHT









And Snailzilla - took him out of a local lake and the other moss ball way in the background is also a snail. I "think" they are trapdoor snails? They give birth to live young


----------



## Jessicatm137

Tikibirds- Glad Sluggles is doing better!!!

Here are my boys:


----------



## CytoEric

Here are some photos of my betta. I've had his tank up for awhile now, but just got him from Petco yesterday. I couldn't decide between him and a yellow finned plakat, but went with him in the end. Excuse the quality of the cell phone pics please, they don't do him justice...his body is a metallic bluish gray, and his fins a nice orangey red. I don't know what that color combo would be called, but I can tell he is a delta tail. Anyway, he was different from most of the ones they had there, and I like him. I do kind of wish I had another tank set up so I could go get that plakat though...


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Sorry about your loss! Gorgeous little Bettas everyone!


----------



## Atena

This is my new (and first ever Betta baby) Guppy:


----------



## Kasablanca

*All my bettas*

I have added a few bettas to my family so now I have a total of 8.
6 of the 8 have names as my two newest fish are still nameless.










^Berry









^Captain









^Toby









^Xing









^Starburst









^Daisy









^Nameless Fish #1









^Nameless Fish #2


Note: All pictures taken with my iPhone camera and therefore not completely clear and doesnt show their "true" colour.


I also have a question. Is Daisy (3rd last picture) a female or male? I bought her in a cup that said female but her tail seems a little long and either she made a tiny bubblenest or it was the bubbles from the filter. Any help would be appreciated 

Also all my fish were bought at petsmart and most of them had finrot when I got them so their fins aren't 100% grown back since treatment. But good news is that they are better and their fins are starting to grow back.


----------



## JennybugJennifer

Wow captain, daisy, and the last one are gorgeous!!


----------



## CytoEric

...


----------



## Kasablanca

JennybugJennifer said:


> Wow captain, daisy, and the last one are gorgeous!!


Thank you


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey

Kasablanca said:


> I have added a few bettas to my family so now I have a total of 8.
> 6 of the 8 have names as my two newest fish are still nameless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Berry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Captain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Toby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Xing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Starburst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Daisy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Nameless Fish #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Nameless Fish #2
> 
> 
> Note: All pictures taken with my iPhone camera and therefore not completely clear and doesnt show their "true" colour.
> 
> 
> I also have a question. Is Daisy (3rd last picture) a female or male? I bought her in a cup that said female but her tail seems a little long and either she made a tiny bubblenest or it was the bubbles from the filter. Any help would be appreciated
> 
> Also all my fish were bought at petsmart and most of them had finrot when I got them so their fins aren't 100% grown back since treatment. But good news is that they are better and their fins are starting to grow back.



The last fish looks like candy . To me daisy looks like a boy but I could be wrong. All beautiful fishies


----------



## Litlover11

Yeah, I think starburst would be a good name for that last fish, as sacredseamonkey said, he looks like candy! And that second to last one is gorgeous, love that coloring! They are all great looking fish!


----------



## CHARLi3

Kasablanca said:


> Thank you


All pretty! Namelessfish #1, Princess  Just by all the pink and white ^^
Number 2 Does look like cotton candy


----------



## Gen2387

Updates on my little fishies!!!!!
1st: Admiral Apocalypse. Multicolor CT.
2nd: Winchester. Cellophane (hoping he's starting to marble) Double tail.


----------



## JennybugJennifer

CytoEric said:


> Here are some photos of my betta. I've had his tank up for awhile now, but just got him from Petco yesterday. I couldn't decide between him and a yellow finned plakat, but went with him in the end. Excuse the quality of the cell phone pics please, they don't do him justice...his body is a metallic bluish gray, and his fins a nice orangey red. I don't know what that color combo would be called, but I can tell he is a delta tail. Anyway, he was different from most of the ones they had there, and I like him. I do kind of wish I had another tank set up so I could go get that plakat though...


At Petco you can get a 3 gallong critter keeper tank for $13.00
So you can get the other little guy


----------



## Kasablanca

SacredSeaMonkey said:


> The last fish looks like candy . To me daisy looks like a boy but I could be wrong. All beautiful fishies


He does  Thats the main reason why I picked him out.
Daisy is very gender confused lol Dont know what he/she is.


----------



## Kasablanca

Litlover11 said:


> Yeah, I think starburst would be a good name for that last fish, as sacredseamonkey said, he looks like candy! And that second to last one is gorgeous, love that coloring! They are all great looking fish!


Thank you very much for the compliment  I have one of them named Starburst already lol I'm gonna think of some other candy names to name him though.


----------



## Kasablanca

CHARLi3 said:


> All pretty! Namelessfish #1, Princess  Just by all the pink and white ^^
> Number 2 Does look like cotton candy


hahaha thats a good name  I think I'll call him Prince Charming so he can feel more masculine


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey

Kasablanca said:


> hahaha thats a good name  I think I'll call him Prince Charming so he can feel more masculine


Hmmm jelly belly? Darn it, craving sweet tart jelly bellies now Lol


----------



## Litlover11

Kasablanca, How about Skittles?


----------



## CytoEric

JennybugJennifer said:


> At Petco you can get a 3 gallong critter keeper tank for $13.00
> So you can get the other little guy


Haha thanks, however it isn't so much a matter of money, but more one of space. I have very little room to put anybody else. My betta is actually in my kitchen, and he took the last of the little space I had available to me  Oh well, maybe one day when I move


----------



## bbulino

frost








Jaodorei








Vulkrave








Static








Don't have pictues of my other bettas yet


----------



## Kasablanca

SacredSeaMonkey said:


> Hmmm jelly belly? Darn it, craving sweet tart jelly bellies now Lol





Litlover11 said:


> Kasablanca, How about Skittles?



I like that name! Skittles it is


----------



## Atena

Wow, Esmerald is so unusual. You must be so proud.


----------



## Mart2289

This is my new Female betta : Arrow. I called her so because if you look closely on her left side she has a stripe with the shape of an arrow so....I guess that says it all. I found her at petsmart and got really lucky that days because she was only 99 cent! You don't find fish at this price anymore! Arrow caught my eyes the firt time I saw her. She is so tiny and her eyes are just adorable I had to bring her back and she is really happy now in her 2 gallon tank!


----------



## JennybugJennifer

Kasablanca said:


>


I think you already picked a name but I had a few suggestions I wanted to say 
•sherbert
•laffy taffy or just taffy
•smarty
•cotton(short for cotton candy)
•dips(short for dippin dots ice cream)

Not the best names I know but they're cute if not anything else


----------



## deso

My only betta boy Modi, "Black Devil" HM. Best photo I've managed to get of him so far.


----------



## cjayBetta

He has a VERY interesting coloring... Id call him Dexter if he was mind hehe all dark with some blood splotch lookin things


----------



## deso

Haha thanks, if only I'd thought of Dexter! Modi is close, though, because it sounds exactly like the French word "maudit", meaning "cursed". It was the nickname of a famous painter who was extremely talented, but more known at the time for his good looks and unpredictable, destructive personality.


----------



## Vaeku

Here's my betta! Image 1 | Image 2

When I saw this betta I knew I had to have him. I had been planning on getting a betta but wanted to wait, but I was browsing and saw this guy. First fish I've had in a number of years.

I'm struggling to come up with a name though. My sister (we share an apartment) wanted to name him Thor, and we've gone with that so far but I don't really like it. He's in a little 1/2 gallon because I got him before I realized they needed a lot more room. Planning on buying a 2.5-5 gallon (apartment doesn't allow more than 5 gallons on the second floor) eventually.


----------



## Aluyasha

Vaeku said:


> Here's my betta! Image 1 | Image 2
> 
> When I saw this betta I knew I had to have him. I had been planning on getting a betta but wanted to wait, but I was browsing and saw this guy. First fish I've had in a number of years.
> 
> I'm struggling to come up with a name though. My sister (we share an apartment) wanted to name him Thor, and we've gone with that so far but I don't really like it. He's in a little 1/2 gallon because I got him before I realized they needed a lot more room. Planning on buying a 2.5-5 gallon (apartment doesn't allow more than 5 gallons on the second floor) eventually.


 He is stunning! Great find.


----------



## klementine

My very first Betta fish, Bruce.


----------



## Kasablanca

JennybugJennifer said:


> I think you already picked a name but I had a few suggestions I wanted to say
> •sherbert
> •laffy taffy or just taffy
> •smarty
> •cotton(short for cotton candy)
> •dips(short for dippin dots ice cream)
> 
> Not the best names I know but they're cute if not anything else


Those are cute. I really like Taffy  Now I'm debating whether to change it from Jelly to Taffy.... hmm


----------



## Kasablanca

Vaeku said:


> Here's my betta! Image 1 | Image 2
> 
> When I saw this betta I knew I had to have him. I had been planning on getting a betta but wanted to wait, but I was browsing and saw this guy. First fish I've had in a number of years.
> 
> I'm struggling to come up with a name though. My sister (we share an apartment) wanted to name him Thor, and we've gone with that so far but I don't really like it. He's in a little 1/2 gallon because I got him before I realized they needed a lot more room. Planning on buying a 2.5-5 gallon (apartment doesn't allow more than 5 gallons on the second floor) eventually.


He is gorgeous! I'm not sure of a name though.... He seems like a Pluto to me, like the planet not the dog lol


----------



## JennybugJennifer

Beautiful fish everyone  I love this thread!!


----------



## Dementia

Since I'm a noob and can't remember how to re-size pictures I'll just post direct links.

I have a 20g long tank in project mode to eventually house 3 of my boys. For now Bruce is in a 2.5g while Peter is in a little starter tank and Gru is mob bossin it up in my Moms 20g tank. Sherman will end up in the 2.5g so it can be shallow since I think he has a case of perma SBD.

Bruce Wayne aka Batman (His tank has changed a bit since these photos).
http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k308/dementedkunt/My Pets/DSC04661.jpg
http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k308/dementedkunt/My Pets/DSC04660.jpg

Peter Parker aka Spiderman/Spidey (His little apartment has changed since then as well.)
http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k308/dementedkunt/My Pets/DSC04655.jpg
http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k308/dementedkunt/My Pets/DSC04648.jpg

Gru (He's a trooper, he has been through some trauma poor guy)
http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k308/dementedkunt/My Pets/IMG_20120419_210155.jpg

And last but not least... Sherman (I had a name picked out and went into the store and spotted him.)
http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k308/dementedkunt/My Pets/IMG_20120419_210823.jpg
http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k308/dementedkunt/My Pets/IMG_20120419_210843.jpg


----------



## a123andpoof

Wow batmam is beautiful! All of your fish are pretty but I just LOVE batman.


----------



## Chard56

I'm not a big fan of Rose/Feather tails and I won't be using this guy for breeding but he's kind of cool looking I guess.


----------



## Vaeku

Kasablanca said:


> He is gorgeous! I'm not sure of a name though.... He seems like a Pluto to me, like the planet not the dog lol


Ooh I kinda like that... I'll have to think about that. Thanks for the suggestion!

One thing I thought was funny about my little guy is that he has a black line over his mouth. At first I thought it was his lips but I looked a little closer it's right above his mouth, so it's like he has a mustache haha.


----------



## FrostSinth

My two newest girls, Demeter on the left, Persephone on the right.


----------



## MelodyTone

My two fishies! I'm also new here too! always wanted to join a betta forum  so hi hi ! hope u guys can welcome my fishies too!
(don't worry theyre seperated) one is black and one is blue ^^ 

apparently the black one is female.. and the blue one is male.. go figure xD
I named the black one Sunshine cuz she greets me every morning when i wake up staring at me from the tank >_> (creepy)

the blue one i just got.. havent thought of a name... My dad called him skunky cuz he has a white line running through from his mouth all the way to his back on top of him. (I dont know why he has a white mouth.. sorta stood out to me and sorta made him feel special xD )


----------



## Aluyasha

Your bettas are beautiful MelodyTone, I really like the blue one.


----------



## JennybugJennifer

Wow melody those are gorgeous fish. 
Sunshine is my fav but it looks male to me..


----------



## JennybugJennifer

Kasablanca said:


> Those are cute. I really like Taffy  Now I'm debating whether to change it from Jelly to Taffy.... hmm


Haha thank you


----------



## MelodyTone

JennybugJennifer said:


> Wow melody those are gorgeous fish.
> Sunshine is my fav but it looks male to me..


thanks yea im not sure how to rlly tell between male and female myself xD i sorta thought sunshine was male too since the fins are so huge and very colorful though she gets those stripes females get.. lol ! its confusing!

if she were male what type would u think the black one be classified as, fin wise? u know like.. half moon,veiltail..etc


----------



## JennybugJennifer

MelodyTone said:


> thanks yea im not sure how to rlly tell between male and female myself xD i sorta thought sunshine was male too since the fins are so huge and very colorful though she gets those stripes females get.. lol ! its confusing!
> 
> if she were male what type would u think the black one be classified as, fin wise? u know like.. half moon,veiltail..etc


I'm new at all this but it looks like a male veil tail to me 
Or female half moon? Or a half moon plakat?


----------



## MelodyTone

Still trying to figure out if the black one (Sunshine) is female or male...
here's some more pictures XD if anyone can help tyty! 

the tail is short.. doesnt have the metallic shinyness of a plakat.. so not sure x.x


----------



## Jessicatm137

Sunshine looks male.... (S)he's got a beard and I don't see an egg spot... (S)he's a beautiful fish though! My Betta Thorn looks like him/her.


----------



## zombiegirl

Just thought I'd share a couple pictures of Jekyll. It's rare that I catch him on camera. He sees it hides.


----------



## acadialover

Batman..... stunning !! What size is the bowl that spidey is in ??


----------



## acadialover

wow, that top photo of Jekyll is fantastic.


----------



## littlemermaid

*And the addiction continues...*

My newest boy Espresso!  My husband and I seriously debated for a good twenty minutes between him and a beautiful yellow vt (I am still searching for an surface of my house for an excuse to put another tank so I can go back and get him) I've really been wanting a halfmoon but this guy was just to cute to resist. Unfortunately he hates my crappy camera as much as I do but at least you can see his coloring


----------



## Atena

Beautiful. I am sure you wild another spot ... its just a little tank.


----------



## BlueBettaFlo

let me share two of my female betta pics :-D
actually they live in a sorority, but it seems that just 2 of them that are really photogenic 

here she is, Catnip, my red delta

























and Moondrop, my yellow double tail

























here they are together









and with clover (the green one)


----------



## acadialover

wow, nice


----------



## Batmantha

My first:

Giant Male


----------



## Litlover11

Wow, he is gorgeous! I Love giants, I want one myself someday, although I might have to settle for a king!


----------



## Atena

Pretty colors. I have not seen a pink one before.


----------



## Batmantha




----------



## acadialover

He is gorgeous !!


----------



## AGreenerScene

My first betta....Gillyweed -
Bought him on May 20th.

















Just moved him from a 1 gal tank to a 10 gal today :shock: and the pictures are just sad...his one gallon looked so crowded with all of his stuff yet in this new one it doesn't look like there is anything in it! So, once it's all set up I'll post new pictures


----------



## MistersMom

*Heres fido!*

Fido. He is named after a Zo,bie in the movie Fido , because my mom saw him and said "ew... he looks like a Zombie" i thought he was pretty 
View attachment 56850


----------



## diodiel

Hey guys meet Alpha from Chi-Town! hes my 1st one, a HalfMoon. Got him from Petsmart. He was the smallest of the bunch, but there is something in him that made me take him home. Lemme know if he looks healthy from pix. sorry i just have my iphone at the moment. ill be sure to update his pictures when i get his live plants and bonsai tree and my camera later today ^_^
































Burrrrrrrrrrp


----------



## Karebear13

zombiegirl said:


> Just thought I'd share a couple pictures of Jekyll. It's rare that I catch him on camera. He sees it hides.


So pretty love the colors and his pectoral fins are so cool!


----------



## mjoy79

*John Locke, then and now*

Just wanted to post a couple of pics of my boy, John Locke.
The first one is the aquabid photo when I bought him August 2011. The 2nd is from just the other day. He's dk green and red now. In the photo the green looks more blue but IRL it looks more green. He looks like a Christmas betta LOL.


----------



## Karebear13

Oh wow I thought it was two different fish! Love his name!


----------



## MistersMom

WOA... thats awesome!


----------



## diodiel

how did u guys put a picture? i tried puting a pic here but i can only see them on the computer that i used to upload them


----------



## MistersMom

i saw your picture but anyways you go to the 'post reply' towards the lefts at the bottom of the thread under the last post, and then you click the paperclip and upload watever the picture is


----------



## kaila

Here's Opie  when I saw him I couldn't resist.


----------



## lelei

*Update to Sammy's Pix*

Here is a couple fairly recent pix of our Sammy:-D


----------



## Manda

Here is Pascal, my doubletail halfmoon:


----------



## mjoy79

:shock: whoa. He's purrrty. Great find!!


----------



## savorsavvy

Hi guys, meet Mr Activ


----------



## xShainax

Be careful his tail doesn't get infected


----------



## xShainax

*My 4 babies*

TDP
Romeo
Taz
Balthazar


----------



## MistersMom

This is Bello my newest boy 

View attachment 57415


----------



## Destinystar

They are all beautiful but oh my goodness the yellow one is awesome !!! Never seen a yellow one before where ever did you find such a treasure ?


----------



## Destinystar

Very very pretty !!!!!


----------



## MistersMom

MY yellow one? or some one elses? lol....


----------



## xShainax

Bello looks like my Spitfire but Spitfire had a spot of purple on his body.


----------



## MistersMom

oh lol, spitfire is a cute name.


----------



## Mo




----------



## lelei

Oh boy Savorsavvy, I see you have an almost identical fishy,.looks like he likes his tail too..just like our lil guy


----------



## Ant10a

~Deleted Message. Posted elsewhere~


----------



## Eddie Murphy

some lovely looking fish displayed here


----------



## acadialover

Batmantha said:


>





mjoy79 said:


> Just wanted to post a couple of pics of my boy, John Locke.
> The first one is the aquabid photo when I bought him August 2011. The 2nd is from just the other day. He's dk green and red now. In the photo the green looks more blue but IRL it looks more green. He looks like a Christmas betta LOL.


wow..... did they send you a different fish ?
How can that be the same one ??


----------



## trakehner

There are some stunning fish in this thread. I actually took my time over several days and looked at all of the pictures.

Here is Fabio. He is what I think is a Delta tail blue butterfly male. Correct me if I am wrong. He was a mother's day gift from my man. 

This is the first week he was with me: (sorry for the blurry photo, taken with my cell)










This is now, about a month later and it is interesting how much red has appeared in his fins: (again, cell pictures)


----------



## acadialover

savorsavvy said:


> Hi guys, meet Mr Activ


gorgeous !!


----------



## savorsavvy

thanks guys...mr activ is very active. i think he is happy...lolz


----------



## mjoy79

acadialover said:


> wow..... did they send you a different fish ?
> How can that be the same one ??


Yep its the same fish. He's a marble. He went from clear to black/grey then started turning more green and then developed red splotches and now he's green and red


----------



## acadialover

wow... he is gorgeous


----------



## Anna27

Bubbles!


----------



## SweetNightmare

This is Connor, my most recent boy, a piebald cambodian butterfly crowntail that was way too pretty to leave in the cup at work. He was named as such for the newest Assassin's Creed hero, who lives in the American Revolutionary period in time. Red, white, and blue betta. 


























And this is Sora, my first boy, a pretty blue crowntail/combtail/halfmoon/I don't even know. ((Sora means 'sky' in Japanese, which is fitting.))


























Also, that large 'tear' in his fin has always been there, and I've had him several months now. So it's just how his tail is. He's a strange fish.


----------



## MistersMom

Wow, those 2 are amaziong especially the 'sky' ... i forgot the other name sorry lol... but wow he is GORGEOUS! look at that face! how interesting!!


----------



## Miriso

This is my new betta, Marcelle. He's a halfmoon, from what PetSmart said.


----------



## Anna27

Wow Miriso he is beautiful!


----------



## copperarabian

I was looking through my old betta photos and found this one I liked of Asgard(RIP). He was a very special fish to me and is also the fish in my avatar.


----------



## littlemermaid

SweetNightmare said:


> This is Connor, my most recent boy, a piebald cambodian butterfly crowntail that was way too pretty to leave in the cup at work. He was named as such for the newest Assassin's Creed hero, who lives in the American Revolutionary period in time. Red, white, and blue betta.


My husband will be so jealous when I tell him! He has been looking for the perfect red, whilte, and blue betta to name Connor (after the new AC hero as well) We already have an.Ezio Auditore da Firenze. Hmm maybe if I find one on Aquabid he'll let me get the 20 gallon I've been wanting and we could divide it three ways with Ezio, Connor, and Altair...oh the possibilities. Anyways! Your Connor is super cute! :nicefish:


----------



## MistersMom

i want an orange fish :/


----------



## Teejaysyke

This is my new boy I got yesterday.

Pazuzu loves to pose, I have so many pictures of him flaring, just half of them are slightly out of focus because I had to manually focus, my auto focus wouldn't focus on him.


----------



## misty1477

How do you get such good pics of your Bettas??? My guy swims around so much I can't get a good clear pic of him.


----------



## Teejaysyke

I have a Canon Rebel Xs, so it has a fast shutter speed and I can zoom in to the tank really close to him without startling him. You just have to be fast, you get a lot of bad pictures, but once in awhile you get an awesome picture.


----------



## misty1477

Geee....guess I need a newer camera. I never had to take pics of a 'super-swimmer' before....would help me get better pics of my 7 kitties too. BTW...my kitties love to watch Sparkle swim around....one of them even sleeps in front of his tank every night.

Did you look at my other pics ... in my 'album'?

Too bad it's not in my budget right now


----------



## lelei

That is how I was feeling too, I just cannot get the shots I really want, bad lighting, uggh, or now that our Sammy is in his new tank, we have better lighting if he would stay near the light, anyways I just recently got the new Avi pic..and I was shocked at how good it looks!!!! Practice practice, I tried different modes, and ISO's don't know what they do, but I got that shot..


----------



## Teejaysyke

How I take pictures of Pazuzu:

If you can, put on a lot of lights in the room, or even move lamps closer to the tank if possible.

Get the fish to be BACKLIGHT (Light behind the fish) really well, it'll shine through the fish, and bring out the true colors.

Try and get the fish to flare, using mirror or whatever possible.

If your using a DSLR or SLR, use manual focus, because autofocus likes to go crazy through the glass wall.

Frame the fish through the viewfinder, zoom in and out, keeping the focus locked on the fish, then if you have to move the whole camera back and forth to get it perfect.

If you're just using a regular point and shoot, try and focus on the fish quickly and snap the pictures, you're probably going to need to do a lot of shots since they're constantly moving. Just wait for him/her to calm down and float.

Snap lots of pictures with the FLASH ON, it brightens the colors, and if there's any iridescence on the fish, it'll bring it out. It also allows for quicker shutter speeds, which freezes any motion, also eliminating the blur.


----------



## fleetfish

New VT boy, Juneberry! I got him today. 

Without flash, pretty purples 









With flash, turquoise <3


----------



## copperarabian

ocular albino betta


----------



## cjayBetta

Woah, gorgeous!


----------



## Atena

That is a great shot copper... pretty fishie too.


----------



## bettalover2033

He looks fantastic. An albino dragon, very nice. One of which I've never seen. Very nice boy you have!I have to ask, where did you get him?



copperarabian said:


> ocular albino betta


----------



## copperarabian

bettalover2033 said:


> He looks fantastic. An albino dragon, very nice. One of which I've never seen. Very nice boy you have!I have to ask, where did you get him?


hahaha where did I get him? XD He's from petsmart, a crazy petsmart find lol. He's awesome, but now that I've had him a few days I'm pretty sure he can barely see and I'm going to have to find a good way to feed him.


----------



## tunkisCR

*Costa Rica's most wanted*

These are my 3 beautiful bettas. The top one is my first, the middle one is a beautiful dragon and the bottom one I rescued from my non-caring cousin. All the way from Costa Rica!


----------



## misty1477

Beautiful !!!!!


----------



## bettalover2033

Wow. I would have never guessed he's from petsmart! In you're pictures he looks like he came from AB.

Try using a harmless grabber of some kind and then feed him his food right in front of his face. Is it mostly on one side or both?



copperarabian said:


> hahaha where did I get him? XD He's from petsmart, a crazy petsmart find lol. He's awesome, but now that I've had him a few days I'm pretty sure he can barely see and I'm going to have to find a good way to feed him.


----------



## Chard56

I've been looking for another White Crowntail male for a couple years now. I finally found one but he's not optically albino. I'm just tickled to find a White one again. The last one died mysteriously then his mate died two days later. I suspect an aerosol spray but nobody confessed.


----------



## Bettanewbie60

My first Betta, "Buddy Blue"! I've only had him two days, and pray I am doing right by him. He's so awesome! Can someone tell me what kind he is please? There are so many different ones!


----------



## a123andpoof

He is a crowntail. His fins are really curled..do you have high Ph?


----------



## Bettanewbie60

*a123andpoof*

Yeah, they were curled when I got him two days ago. The PH in my tank today was 76. It seems some of them have straightened since I got him. He also has one gill stuck open.


----------



## lelei

*My Sapphire Blue VT Rescue Fishy*

This is Sapphire ~He is my first rescue fishy.. and a week ago, it looked like he wasn't going to make it.. but Wow..even I am so shocked at how well he is doing..:shock: and how fast he turned around.. amazing;-)


----------



## lelei

@Bettanewbie..the pic I just posted if you seen the pic of how bad his fins were before I treated him with AQ salt..it was pathetic..they were like all stuck together..and I did a 3 day AQ salt in a kritter keeper with complete water changes..and now he is thriving with full tail opened and his ventrals are flowing freely now too..


----------



## Chard56

New pictures are in order then! I had a ph or 8.2 and raised Gold CT's just fine but the Black Orchid spawn I had were a bunch of curly Q's.


----------



## Catie79

*New betta*

This is my new betta, Lucky. I'm still trying to figure out what to call his coloring. I guess marble is the easiest answer? And I think I spy some dragon scales on the underside of his head. But he's a veil tail, so at least that part is easy! :-D


----------



## Bettanewbie60

Thanks lelei, I am such a nervous "new mother" with him! I did my first 50% water change today, and you would have thought I was doing brain surgery lol! I hated him getting all nervous when I had to net him, but I couldn't get him any other way! He comes to the glass every time I come in the room, so I'm hoping the trust will build. There is so much to learn, and I just want him to be happy and healthy. I bought some AQ salt when I bought him, but he's in a 1g bowl, and I'm so afraid of hurting rather than helping him. Sigh...we are getting a 10g tank this weekend, but now I have to learn about "cycling the tank"...it's like learning a new language! I knew he was "sickly" when I got him, but I'm a sucker for a rescue...that's how I got both of my dogs.


----------



## Purple

Mo said:


>


Made my heart stop. GORGEOUS.


----------



## squidward89

wow very beautiful..


----------



## Atena

I know that feeling Catie79


----------



## Purple

misty1477 said:


> How do you get such good pics of your Bettas??? My guy swims around so much I can't get a good clear pic of him.


Either a wonderful camera, or 4 hours and a LOT of patience.


----------



## Chard56

Purple said:


> Either a wonderful camera, or 4 hours and a LOT of patience.


 Oh I know right? My wonderful co worker/girlfriend/(sugar momma) is getting some big lense for her expensive camera to let me photogragh my Bettas. I'd love to be able to post pictures like that one.


----------



## Catie79

Atena said:


> I know that feeling Catie79


There's a certain point where you throw your hands in the air and declare that he is officially classified as a 'pretty fishie' and move on.


----------



## eaturbyfill

All of these pictures are so wonderful :-D


----------



## bettaluvr

My new halfmoon Skittles I got last week.


----------



## Atena

what an interesting looking tank, what actually is that?

Very pretty.

Here is my new "Guppy-Bulb"










I know I posted pictures of him before, but I am just such a proud fishie-mama, I want to keep showing him off... and this is a new photo I took last night.


----------



## bettaluvr

Atena said:


> what an interesting looking tank, what actually is that?


It's a ZOO MED Betta House, I have about 7 of them in different shapes and love them.
http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/E...yOiIyNCI7czo4OiJTZWFyY2hfeSI7czoyOiIyMCI7fQ==


----------



## acadialover

Beautiful ! LOOks like his ins are curling on the end. Is that fin rot ??


----------



## acadialover

*skittles*



bettaluvr said:


> My new halfmoon Skittles I got last week.


Wow... gorgeous !


----------



## FishyFishy89

I don't think I've showed Spike on this thread


----------



## Atena

acadialover said:


> Beautiful ! LOOks like his ins are curling on the end. Is that fin rot ??


I am not sure what it is, he has been that way since I got him. I am assuming it is some kind of trauma from his fry-hood. It never changes and it doesn't seem to bother him.


Spike is cool!


----------



## FrostSinth

My first DT, named Uther. If the name hadn't stuck so quickly, I would've switched it to Merlin since his white fins kinda look like a beard . . .


----------



## acadialover

Uther is GORGEOUS


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Honeycomb (sorry about the bad pic quality, Honeycomb is always moving and there was a strong glare)-I will update a better pic as soon as possible:-D


All your bettas are GORGEOUS!


----------



## Atena

Honeycomb is beautiful!
I wonder if this is what Guppy looked like when he was just a young lad.

Love the name Uther.... unusual color, at least to me.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Atena said:


> Honeycomb is beautiful!
> I wonder if this is what Guppy looked like when he was just a young lad.
> 
> Love the name Uther.... unusual color, at least to me.


Thanks! I bet Guppy is his brother haha!

Finally got some good pics with my new camera!


PIC HEAVY

Some of these pics are taken with the aquarium light on, some with them off




Finally, no glare! I can finally show everybody Honeycomb in HD lol


----------



## acadialover

Very pretty. does anyone think he has fin rot ?


----------



## Chard56

There is definitely some damage to his tail but whether it's fin rot or regrowing back in I cannot tell from the pictures.


----------



## acadialover

Thanks chard.
Just trying to get a grip on everything for my own use and visuals.
Love your fish.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Thanks everybody for being concerned about Honeycomb! No, he dosent have fin rot, but he has been flaring more lately and splitting his tail. He is getting treatment though, don't worry  His fin is already starting to regrow. Isn't it odd how some bettas colors change as the age? He was pure bright yellow with cellophane tipped fins when i got him - He is as active and eating well as always !


----------



## Chard56

acadialover said:


> Thanks chard.
> Just trying to get a grip on everything for my own use and visuals.
> Love your fish.


 Thanks! I love seeing your avatar, It always reminds me of some of the Gold CT's I had in the past. I sold all the 8 ray Gold CT's I'd worked so hard to make except for one I was going to use as a breeder. Then he developed a tumor out the top of his gill plate and died. So I decided to start over. I have a nice spawn of around 100 from this 4 ray male and a Gold DT female. I'll have to cross them with my Gold Halfmoons and back a couple times to get the 8 ray caudals again.







I sold this one too and kicked myself for not spawning him.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Thanks!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

Chard56 said:


> Thanks! I love seeing your avatar, It always reminds me of some of the Gold CT's I had in the past. I sold all the 8 ray Gold CT's I'd worked so hard to make except for one I was going to use as a breeder. Then he developed a tumor out the top of his gill plate and died. So I decided to start over. I have a nice spawn of around 100 from this 4 ray male and a Gold DT female. I'll have to cross them with my Gold Halfmoons and back a couple times to get the 8 ray caudals again.


He is gorgeous! I love his coloring and finnage!


----------



## Leonardo DaFINci

My first betta!

this is the best pic i could get, because hes constantly moving haha!


----------



## FrostSinth

congrats! he's beautiful, and I love your username!


----------



## Leonardo DaFINci

FrostSinth said:


> congrats! he's beautiful, and I love your username!


thanks so much!


----------



## copperarabian

Updated photos of the black copper I got from a betta show. He wasn't in the show, one of the breeders had young males and females for $5 already bagged for sale(they sold quick lol, I think mine was the last male)


----------



## bettalover2033

Stunning pictures as always!


----------



## copperarabian

Thankyou 

I've tried taking him out to get natural sunlight photos but he gets way to stressed out and I don't want him making himself sick.


----------



## bettalover2033

LOL. You just have to love bettas. They are such silly little fish. Strong, but so gentle as well.


----------



## Kasablanca

*New Betta*

Well I went to my local petsmart to pick up food and I had to look at the bettas (dont we all) and I saw this gorgeous guy! He was the first halfmoon I saw there! I always wanted one after seeing everyone else`s.
Maybe soon his petsmart will have plakats 
Anyways here he is, this is the best pic I could get of him.


----------



## BettaGirl677

http://photobucket.com/albums/r571/Caitlyn12121/?action=view¤t=Caitlynsfish004.jpg


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

BettaGirl677 said:


> http://photobucket.com/albums/r571/Caitlyn12121/?action=view¤t=Caitlynsfish004.jpg


Beautiful fish! He looks a little like Honeycomb


----------



## FishyFishy89

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> Beautiful fish! He looks a little like Honeycomb


exactly what i thought xD


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

*Honeycomb's Photoshoot*



FishyFishy89 said:


> exactly what i thought xD


 Just did a photoshoot of Honeycomb 

Here's the link:-D


http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=106220

Enjoy!;-)


----------



## Catfish Billy

I can't wait to get my new betta at the weekend! Hopefully I'll post pics.....


----------



## lelei

Great pix ..love when u can get that perfect shot..and when yur fish cooperates..lol..i just got this one!!


----------



## LuigiD

*Meet Oliver*

Hi, I am new here... meet Oliver he is a CT and got it about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## savorsavvy




----------



## LuigiD

savorysavvy, you should call him Spiderman.... 
bueatyful fish!


----------



## savorsavvy

LuigiD said:


> savorysavvy, you should call him Spiderman....
> bueatyful fish!


Oh ya, nice idea. Never think of that. Called him mr activ because he is active. Should change his name. Spiderman then...:lol:


----------



## MSG

*My 6*

Rescued halfmoon, & the soon to be 5 sorority tankmates. Fattening them up & checking out their personalities & food preferences before I introduce them into the primary tank. 2 of them REALLY like to hunt snails. Red one seems to be the alpha, so she gets bugs, flies & caterpillars.


----------



## FishyFishy89

You do know the white one is a male correct?
Are you spawning that male with the female in the picture?


----------



## moonsand0wls

Finally Kaida is growing used to me, but he still hides. Was lucky to even be able to get this picture of him! Sorry for the crappyness.


----------



## FishyFishy89

MSG said:


> He's been getting a brand new diet. The previous owner was feeding him Hikari Marine-S pellets.
> 
> Now I feed him crushed snails, little green caterpillars, goldfish pellets, brine shrimp, any color flakes, guppy fry, cherry shrimp, dried bloodworms, etc...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first 8 pictures were taken back in February. The rest were taken an hour ago, his fins are completely healed now.
> 
> Anyway, I'm still not really sure what kind of betta he is.
> 
> What's your best guess?


goldfish pellets? you shouldn't be feeding him goldfish pellets
and i dont think the crushed snails are helping him either.


----------



## acadialover

wow... 5 bucks?
GOrgeous !


----------



## bettasareawesome




----------



## Pwned

*My Chocolate Betta*

Here's my Betta. What does the look like? Plakat, roundtail, etc.


----------



## FishyFishy89

maybe a female betta?

or young spade tail male


----------



## bettafishfinnatic

this is my dmIo bad quality sorrry :/ he is a male v-tail and is about 1 idk his color... any help?


----------



## copperarabian

I'm in need of a few more girls so I decided to buy one from walmart, I was not expecting it to be as bad as it was 

I did end up buying a girl with a $1 discount and explaining to the manager how this effects the fish. I felt kinda funny since I was in my work clothes(petsmart) lol. Sadly it will probably not be fixed but at least I made them aware.


----------



## FishyFishy89

copperarabian said:


> I'm in need of a few more girls so I decided to buy one from walmart, I was not expecting it to be as bad as it was
> 
> I did end up buying a girl with a $1 discount and explaining to the manager how this effects the fish. I felt kinda funny since I was in my work clothes(petsmart) lol. Sadly it will probably not be fixed but at least I made them aware.


How in the world do yall get a hold of the managers?!
My walmarts are full of carp employees who are slow as heck/the managers aint any better.


----------



## Noush

Star is angry


----------



## thelaserluke

What color of betta should I get?? I don't actually have one yet but I'm buying one soon.


----------



## Noush

delete


----------



## Noush

thelaserluke said:


> What color of betta should I get?? I don't actually have one yet but I'm buying one soon.



If you want to buy a betta you should think about which type is you favorite and how much money you can spend on a fish,a tank, food , etc .
My favorite color for bettas is blue ( I have two blue bettas in addition to Star ) ,
And my favorite type is halfmoon (I have one)


----------



## thelaserluke

I believe I have a 1.5 maybe 2 gallon tank. And I haven't really got to know the different kinds.


----------



## FishyFishy89

thelaserluke said:


> What color of betta should I get?? I don't actually have one yet but I'm buying one soon.


check em all out
don't just pick a color or a tail type
what i do is i look at em all. i attempt to make eye contact with them/see who chooses me.
I wasn't going to get my crowntail because of the blue disease issue i had with Cal. but he chose me. he tried DESPERATELY to attract me.


----------



## thelaserluke

FishyFishy89 said:


> check em all out
> don't just pick a color or a tail type
> what i do is i look at em all. i attempt to make eye contact with them/see who chooses me.
> I wasn't going to get my crowntail because of the blue disease issue i had with Cal. but he chose me. he tried DESPERATELY to attract me.


okay I'll go to all 3 different stores and just look around until I find one  I need to g wert my tank set up


----------



## shelsa

okay so i recently got a female betta and she seems to be white with rainbow colored fins. is this really the color her fins will stay or is she maybe still developing color?
heres a pic of her 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...021310289182.150189.1155420438&type=3&theater


----------



## thelaserluke

I went out and got Perseus


----------



## FishyFishy89

thelaserluke said:


> I went out and got Perseus


very pretty
the pink on the gills seems to raise a red flag to me
anyone else think something up with those?

Make sure to keep him in CLEAN water.


----------



## thelaserluke

FishyFishy89 said:


> very pretty
> the pink on the gills seems to raise a red flag to me
> anyone else think something up with those?
> 
> Make sure to keep him in CLEAN water.


Oh uh what could be wrong?? and I put betta conditioner in it..


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Maybe ammonia poisoning? He may have experienced it in the pet store. I don't think water conditioner has anything to do with this...


----------



## thelaserluke

LebronTheBetta said:


> Maybe ammonia poisoning? He may have experienced it in the pet store. I don't think water conditioner has anything to do with this...


I just looked at him with a LED flashlight and he has two dark lines by his gills..


----------



## FishyFishy89

thelaserluke said:


> I just looked at him with a LED flashlight and he has two dark lines by his gills..



the lines are fine
i didnt mean it like you did something wrong
i think it may have been ammonia burn from the store.


----------



## thelaserluke

FishyFishy89 said:


> the lines are fine
> i didnt mean it like you did something wrong
> i think it may have been ammonia burn from the store.


oh haha I was worried. I just got him like 5 hours ago. He is active though especially when I come close to the tank he looks and me and swims up and down and then looks at me again. When I bought him he had bubbles ontop of his water.. could that mean anything?


----------



## Kittykat7

Here are my bettas...

Cubie (double tail) and his tankmate Ruby (they were named after the Rubik's Cube)...










And my newest baby, Einstein (not sure if it is a he or a she yet)



















I need to take some better pictures but it is so hard to catch Cubie. I swear he knows when I have the camera on him. Silly fish.


----------



## princessgata

i posted on a previose thread but here are my babies .
first is Sonami








mystic cant figure out what type he is hence his name .








Liver hes a lover not a fighter








Haze who didnt like divied tan or his own five gallon but did fishy dance in 1 gallon 








storm my first







hurricane my daughters aka mine








and last but not least skylar my fish who battle the tank ornament and won


----------



## Kasablanca

Here are some updated pictures of my fish.
Berry the purple male VT, the betta that started my addiction.
Toby the orange male VT. (recovering from fin rot)
Prince the black/white marble male VT/Spade Tail (not sure).
Captain the purple/white marble male VT.
Duke the blue/green/red male Spade Tail. Duke was originally Daisy, as I bought him thinking he was a female (silly petsmart). Next day he had a huge bubble nest!
I also have 2 more bettas, Xing and Sapphire but they are camera shy. So hopefully next time I can get a good picture of them.
Xing is a red VT male, and Sapphire is a blue/green HM male.


----------



## bubbleymonki

I just found a really old photo from my email. The only picture I can find of that red betta on there, Jack Sparrow. And the blue fish was Pluto.


----------



## JBosley

My newest addition, Maize! Who I just couldn't resist. And Firefly, who is just gorgeous! And full of personality.


----------



## LuigiD

*Oliver again, and my new betta Cloud*

Oliver is the CT, and Cloud is the other (VT I guess...) Can anyone take a look into Oliver's fins? he is kind of sick, but getting better. I just don't want to see him looking like that it's just sad. By the way, I hope you like Cloud I got him 2 days ago.


----------



## teeneythebetta

This is my female, Teeney... i have yet to get a really focused picture of her. She moves too much. xD When I was at walmart I almost got a blue male but then i went to the females and saw teeney swimming around like mad in her cup and i knew she was the one


----------



## FishyFishy89

bubbleymonki said:


> I just found a really old photo from my email. The only picture I can find of that red betta on there, Jack Sparrow. And the blue fish was Pluto.


I hope those bettas weren't housed together.


----------



## dramaqueen

teeneythebetta said:


> This is my female, Teeney... i have yet to get a really focused picture of her. She moves too much. xD When I was at walmart I almost got a blue male but then i went to the females and saw teeney swimming around like mad in her cup and i knew she was the one


She's gorgeous!


----------



## teeneythebetta

Aww thanks, DQ!


----------



## Kasablanca

Guess who came home with me on saturday when I went to buy new decorations?
Yup this little guy did  I'm still trying to think of a name for him, but I'm thinking either Moony, Luna, Lunar etc. Something to do with the moon.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Kasablanca said:


> Guess who came home with me on saturday when I went to buy new decorations?
> Yup this little guy did  I'm still trying to think of a name for him, but I'm thinking either Moony, Luna, Lunar etc. Something to do with the moon.


Wow he is pretty!! Hmm.. How about the name Miles? Idk random name but I think it would work


----------



## Yessir09

*Indigo Fishie*

I just got my first betta fish. I named him Indigo Fishie. )


----------



## DragonFins

This is Pheonix. Dragonscale CT. Love him ^_^ My boyfriend got him for me about 2 weeks ago before he left on vacation. 
He doesn't like my camera so all I have are phone pictures at the moment :neutral:
These are from his old bowl tank. I didn't have a bigger one set up, as I didn't know I was going to have another betta lol. He's got a bigger tank now though, as of yesterday :-D


----------



## teeneythebetta

DragonFins said:


> This is Pheonix. Dragonscale CT. Love him ^_^ My boyfriend got him for me about 2 weeks ago before he left on vacation.
> He doesn't like my camera so all I have are phone pictures at the moment :neutral:
> These are from his old bowl tank. I didn't have a bigger one set up, as I didn't know I was going to have another betta lol. He's got a bigger tank now though, as of yesterday :-D


He is very pretty! So awesome that you upgraded him home 
I love your gravel! It reminds me of fruity pebbles xD


----------



## DragonFins

teeneythebetta said:


> He is very pretty! So awesome that you upgraded him home
> I love your gravel! It reminds me of fruity pebbles xD


Ahahaha that's exactly what it reminds me of too x)


----------



## teeneythebetta

Yessir09 said:


> I just got my first betta fish. I named him Indigo Fishie. )


What a cute guy you've got there! I think you might find this thread helpful, as a new member. It gives a bit of background info on bettas and explains the living conditions they do well under.  http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=20058

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Gen2387

*My new guy Alcide*

He super small so I'm sure he's still very young, I can't wait to see what he'll look like all grown up! Got him yesterday. Can't use flash because it doesn't show his true color with the flash so pics are blurry. Sorry!
He's in a heated 1.5 gallons until I can get something bigger, maybe in a while. Still, it's better than the cold, dirty cup I found him in. He had clamped fins and was staying at the bottom of his cup so I took him and the water was sooooo dirty that I was scared of him going into shock if I didn't acclimate him long enough before I put him in the new water so I floated him for like an hour and added a little water every 5 minutes... Lol. crazy me. He's doing more than great now. He has a lot of energy and a big appetite! 

Here's Alcide!


----------



## Catfish Billy

Nice fish! That tank is SO much better than the cups they are kept in at stores and as long as you do the maintenance he should be fine!


----------



## teeneythebetta

Today I'm getting another female!! She will be in a heated 2.5 g for quarantine but eventually will share a divided 10 gal with Teeney. 

I'm hoping she is still at walmart- she's a yellow VT and I want to get her and name her tiny! I HOPE SHE'S STILL THERE! :shock:

If not I'm sure I will find another pretty girl :3 I will post pics later


----------



## Pwned

Yessir09 said:


> I just got my first betta fish. I named him Indigo Fishie. )


You cannot keep your fish in that container. A Betta fish needs at least 5 gallons. It must be heated. It must be filtered. The amount of ammonia that builds up in that container is insane.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Pwned said:


> You cannot keep your fish in that container. A Betta fish needs at least 5 gallons. It must be heated. It must be filtered. The amount of ammonia that builds up in that container is insane.


Bettas do not NEED 5 gallons. And they do not NEED filters. In fact, most bettas prefer to not have a filter as it creates too much water flow.

As long as they provide a heater for the vase and proper water changes then the betta will be fine.

Yessir09, I highly recommend getting a *longer* aquarium. Bettas prefer to swim back and forth, not up and down. Also, in a longer aquarium you can provide more plants and hidys to entertain your beta.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Okay here is my new female! She is really liking the temporary QT 2.5 g heated tank! I'm trying to find out why shes got the red spot on her gill flap... hoping someone in the disease & emergencies section will help me out!  Her name is Tiny.. (get it? Teeney... And Tiny...


----------



## Pwned

FishyFishy89 said:


> Bettas do not NEED 5 gallons. And they do not NEED filters. In fact, most bettas prefer to not have a filter as it creates too much water flow.
> 
> As long as they provide a heater for the vase and proper water changes then the betta will be fine.
> 
> Yessir09, I highly recommend getting a *longer* aquarium. Bettas prefer to swim back and forth, not up and down. Also, in a longer aquarium you can provide more plants and hidys to entertain your beta.


Incorrect. They do need at least 5 gallons. Any less is the same as sticking your kid in a closet for 14 years and then saying "Hey! My kid lived 14 years in a closet! Awesome!". In the wild, they live in rice patties that are shallow, but stretch across thousands of acres. Even in the winter. They also live in slow moving streams. They also do need a filter. This is because in the wild, there are thousands of slowly moving water to soil. In, say, 2 gallons, with frequent water changes, it is only 2 gallons of STILL water. Ammonia builds up fast. I just changed the filter cartridge in my 5 gallon. It was brown. It was originally white. It got that way in 3 weeks. See my point?


----------



## teeneythebetta

Pwned said:


> Incorrect. They do need at least 5 gallons. Any less is the same as sticking your kid in a closet and saying "Hey! My kid lived 14 years in a closet! Awesome!". In the wild, they live in rice patties that are shallow, but stretch across thousands of acres. Even in the winter. They also live in slow moving streams. They also do need a filter. This is because in the wild, there are thousands of slowly moving water to soil. In, say, 2 gallons, with frequent water changes, it is only 2 gallons of STILL water. Ammonia builds up fast. I just changed the filter cartridge in my 5 gallon. It was brown. It was originally white. It got that way in 3 weeks. See my point? You're an idiot.


Woah woah woah. Please, respect the other members on this forum. If you can't do something as simple as that, please take your childish ways elsewhere.
I think bettas really appreciate 5 gallons or more. Do they NEED 5 gallons? No. To be honest tank size is really opinionated. I believe 2.5 gallons or more of a heated tank is the minimal a betta should ever have. Do I believe a filter is necessary? Not exactly they don't NEED one although I think it is a nice thing for any tank. As for the filter cartridge, you're not supposed to change it- it helps build up beneficial bacteria to cycle the tank.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Pwned said:


> Incorrect. They do need at least 5 gallons. Any less is the same as sticking your kid in a closet for 14 years and then saying "Hey! My kid lived 14 years in a closet! Awesome!". In the wild, they live in rice patties that are shallow, but stretch across thousands of acres. Even in the winter. They also live in slow moving streams. They also do need a filter. This is because in the wild, there are thousands of slowly moving water to soil. In, say, 2 gallons, with frequent water changes, it is only 2 gallons of STILL water. Ammonia builds up fast. I just changed the filter cartridge in my 5 gallon. It was brown. It was originally white. It got that way in 3 weeks. See my point? You're an idiot.


Wow. Can you provide me with proof that these fish NEED atleast 5 gallons and a filter to live in?
I think the way you responded to me was very immature and rude. Please so me your proof of bettas NEEDING atleast 5 gallons to thrive. BTW the brown you see on your filter cartridge is beneficial bacteria. By throwing that cartridge out and putting in a new one you are killing the cycle your aquarium is trying to establish. Not from the ammonia. Ammonia is a form that you cannot see. It is a substance that live plants feed off of.

Again, bettas do not NEED atleast 5 gallons to live in. You can easily put a betta in a 2.5 gallon aquarium with some live plants. And no filter. Do the regular/required water changes and the fish is very healthy. Here is my proof: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=20058

Lastly, just because someone tells you something different from what you believe or have learned doesn't mean their wrong and it also doesn't give you the right to insult them like that. How would you feel if I insulted you because what you said is inaccurate?




teeneythebetta said:


> Woah woah woah. Please, respect the other members on this forum. If you can't do something as simple as that, please take your childish ways elsewhere.
> I think bettas really appreciate 5 gallons or more. Do they NEED 5 gallons? No. To be honest tank size is really opinionated. I believe 2.5 gallons or more of a heated tank is the minimal a betta should ever have. Do I believe a filter is necessary? Not exactly they don't NEED one although I think it is a nice thing for any tank. As for the filter cartridge, you're not supposed to change it- it helps build up beneficial bacteria to cycle the tank.


Thank you so much!


----------



## dramaqueen

Can we please get back on topic?


----------



## dramaqueen

teeneythebetta said:


> Okay here is my new female! She is really liking the temporary QT 2.5 g heated tank! I'm trying to find out why shes got the red spot on her gill flap... hoping someone in the disease & emergencies section will help me out!  Her name is Tiny.. (get it? Teeney... And Tiny...


What a pretty girl!!


----------



## teeneythebetta

Thanks DQ! I actually just got some help in the diseases and emergencies section.. And found out those red lines by her gills are ammonia burns... Poor baby. Gonna keep her water nice & clean, get her some AQ salt & stress coat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake3698

This is my brand new fish, Popo!
Sorry about camera flash..


----------



## FishyFishy89

I like the other picture you have of him. This flash washes out his coloring


----------



## Jake3698

FishyFishy89 said:


> I like the other picture you have of him. This flash washes out his coloring


Once im home for the night nill take one off of my camera instead of my phone, he has been hiding behind his rock all day and only coming out when i sit down at my desk.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic

this is sybyl he is a double tail halfmoon im geussing 17 weeks


----------



## fairy74

A few pics of my girls, they are not at all camera shy and weirdly all seem to get on pretty well.

Sorry about the flash.


----------



## MyBettaEmily

what beautiful bettas!


----------



## SoSpice

I just got my first betta fish today :-D


----------



## cjayBetta

Very pretty


----------



## MsGita

I took some new pics of Stanley. He might not be the most handsome guy but he has personality for days!


----------



## teeneythebetta

MsGita, aww I think he's a cutie  Nice el niño ferns BTW, I had one but then it eventually got moved and was laying against my heater.... And it got "burnt"


----------



## MsGita

teeneythebetta said:


> MsGita, aww I think he's a cutie  Nice el niño ferns BTW, I had one but then it eventually got moved and was laying against my heater.... And it got "burnt"


Thanks! That poor el niño has been under attack from brown algae and is getting a little beat up from me wiping it off. But I really like that plant.


----------



## KevinPham123

This is my longtail betta, has no name. I just keep him spoilt. :-D

View attachment 60820


This is my plakat, no name again. spoilt :lol:

View attachment 60821


----------



## skline28

This is Monti. Sometimes I call him the bandit because he has black eyes like a mask and black around his lips like a goatee! =)


----------



## FishyFishy89

Very cute.
Are those real shells? Id remove them. They will affect the PH level and make your betta unhappy.


----------



## skline28

I've had those shells in there for a very long time and they have never affected the fish. Plus I know that the shells slowly dissolve, but not enough to affect it unless I'm not changing my water for long periods of time. And I do regular water changes so it isn't affecting the PH. He is a happy fish who builds bubble nests and all =)


----------



## lelei

*New Pix of Sapphire..Colors are Popping!!!*

These pix are to really show how is coloring is electrifying..I am seeing new turquoise coming out almost as if he is Sparkling!!!
Look over his eyes..It's there, and look at this pic in his face, and tail
View attachment 60905


View attachment 60906


And In his Flaring pic;-)
I cannot beleive this is my Rescue fishy!!! He is turning out simply Amazing!!!


----------



## fleetfish

Some pics of my li'l butterfly DT dude, Plum. 





















Lelei, Sapphire is gorgeous, great job in getting him back to health! It's awesome seeing how colourful a betta can REALLY be. I've noticed Plum darkening to almost violet


----------



## Akuinnen

Here is my new halfmoon, Yue. I think he might be a cellophane marble? I'm hoping to get some better pictures of him with his new plants and cleaned up, 10 gallon tank!


----------



## MistersMom

View attachment 61006


----------



## TeaZag

*My betta fish!*








This is one of my betta fish named Storm. He is a halfmoon/elephant ear.


----------



## TeaZag

*My betta fish!*

Here are pictures of all of my betta fish! 

Storm Halfmoon/elephant ear.








Opal female.








Fry I think he is a Delta I got him when he was tiny.








And my little betta fry.


----------



## TeaZag

*These are my betta's that passed away *

Sunny veiltail








Swimlee halfmoon








Nino Delta








Berry veiltail


----------



## Shamber

This is my betta Stephano


----------



## tones2SS

Great looking Betta Shamber!


----------



## tones2SS

Here are our 2 Betta guys!


----------



## tones2SS

Here is a more detailed shot of the black Double Tail Betta. His colors are awesome. When my girlfriend and I first spotted him, he was all ours.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Tones, I believe you have a Halfmoon here. Not a double tail.


----------



## tones2SS

FishyFishy89 said:


> Tones, I believe you have a Halfmoon here. Not a double tail.


I thought he looked more like a Halfmoon than a DT. Thank you for clearing that up. He was marked as a DT on the PetCo container.


----------



## Atena

Shamber, your photos are really nice... everyone's fishies are so cute, I love seeing all the variety.


----------



## teeneythebetta

I got a picture of Teeney today... nice picture  Isn't it crazy how long her ventrals are? you see the white mark on her anal fin- that is the tip of her ventral. :shock: They remind me of a grasshopper's back legs cos theyre thick on the top and super skinny on the bottom. xD


----------



## lelei

Oh yes, they are long, she is a cutie pie Teeney do females flare?


----------



## teeneythebetta

lelei said:


> Oh yes, they are long, she is a cutie pie Teeney do females flare?


 Thanks! Yes, they do flare. But they dont have beards like males do...

as seen here (male on top with beard, female on bottom without beard)


----------



## dkwannabe

Added another member to the family today. Meet Leviathan, a green/white halfmoon.


----------



## CandiceMM

teeneythebetta said:


> I got a picture of Teeney today... nice picture  Isn't it crazy how long her ventrals are? you see the white mark on her anal fin- that is the tip of her ventral. :shock: They remind me of a grasshopper's back legs cos theyre thick on the top and super skinny on the bottom. xD


Teeny looks so beautiful! <3


----------



## dkwannabe

Here are updated pictures of Poseidon and Odessa.


----------



## teeneythebetta

CandiceMM said:


> Teeny looks so beautiful! <3


 hehe thank you :3



dkwannabe said:


> Here are updated pictures of Poseidon and Odessa.


They're both so cute! I LOVE Odessa <3


----------



## Destinystar

All beautiful fishies !Teeney is and adorable little girl!!!! I saw the cutest tiny girl at my LPS today, I love the males but I am getting to like the girls much more too !
I have a male maybe next Spring I will get a little girl.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Perseusmom said:


> All beautiful fishies !Teeney is and adorable little girl!!!! I saw the cutest tiny girl at my LPS today, I love the males but I am getting to like the girls much more too !
> I have a male maybe next Spring I will get a little girl.


Aww  I can't wait until I get my own house.. Then k can have more than 1 tank & a couple males as well


----------



## tones2SS

Great looking fish in here!


----------



## LittleWatty

I don't think I've posted here yet... but I'll add mine anyway! In order of purchase.

Sonas ( Son ais - Luck in Scottish Gaelic), Black Orchid w/ red wash Crowntail (his fins used to be a lot cleaner, but my hard water curled them)









Unnamed Salamander Halfmoon (RIP)









Unnamed Doubletail (RIP)









Unnamed Halfmoon Plakat









Leomhann (Leovan/Lay oh van - Lion in Scottish Gaelic), Black Devil (?) Halfmoon Plakat King









Unnamed Dragonscale Halfmoon Plakat (waiting for a while to name)


----------



## teeneythebetta

Those are some beautiful bettas! ^
sonas's curled fins make me wanna cry Dx


----------



## LittleWatty

I know >.< This is how clean they used to be


----------



## FishyFishy89

tones2SS said:


> I thought he looked more like a Halfmoon than a DT. Thank you for clearing that up. He was marked as a DT on the PetCo container.


The petstores often mismark them. Sometimes they go as far as to mismark them so you are forced to pay more. sometimes they truly are stupid and mismark em.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic

well here he is the one and only sybyl double hm


----------



## Batmantha

Meet Gyro  My second giant, he is blue and white and is still a little camera shy


----------



## FishyFishy89

Sonas' fins _almost_ look very cool. 
Do you have a driftwood in his tank. The driftwood can help soften your water.

If you own your home you can also contact a water softener company like RainSoft to soften your water.


----------



## lelei

@DK..yur Posiedon loooks like my Sapphire!!


----------



## lelei

dkwannabe said:


> Added another member to the family today. Meet Leviathan, a green/white halfmoon.


Wow..this fish is gorgeous!! I want him


----------



## tones2SS

FishyFishy89 said:


> The petstores often mismark them. Sometimes they go as far as to mismark them so you are forced to pay more. sometimes they truly are stupid and mismark em.


Yeah, I figured as much. I believe in the latter part too!:lol:


----------



## Oscar1067118




----------



## Atena

Oscar1067118 said:


>


That is the most amazing color I have ever seen. Do you have a larger picture?


----------



## JackisLost

my new baby betta after a year of being betta free.


----------



## Liz76

Beautiful Betta!!


----------



## ukandy

my welcome home today


----------



## KukaaKatchou

*Phantom*

Sper Delta, I think White Cellophane .... he also has irridescent purple under the tank lights ...


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Batmantha said:


> Meet Gyro  My second giant, he is blue and white and is still a little camera shy


Nice! where did you get him?


----------



## Batmantha

finnfinnfriend said:


> Nice! where did you get him?


A place called Aquadisiac in Sydney
Fantastic Place


----------



## finnfinnfriend

KukaaKatchou said:


> Sper Delta, I think White Cellophane .... he also has irridescent purple under the tank lights ...


Love him! Where did you get him?


----------



## finnfinnfriend

Batmantha said:


> A place called Aquadisiac in Sydney
> Fantastic Place


Hahaha I love that name!


----------



## Atena

beautiful!


----------



## SweetHawk

*Wendy*

Here is a picture of Wendy, our female veiltail. I have since changed her gravel to some pretty neon ones. I will try to get a new picture up of it.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Here's some of my blue marble delta tail. He chewed his tail when he was in a holding tank so that explains the damage. He was busy building a nest for the female on the other side when I took these.

*







*

*

















*
This female was once almost completely cellophane. I wish her head would go black as it looks odd.


----------



## bettalover2033

LittleBettaFish said:


> Here's some of my blue marble delta tail. He chewed his tail when he was in a holding tank so that explains the damage. He was busy building a nest for the female on the other side when I took these.
> 
> This female was once almost completely cellophane. I wish her head would go black as it looks odd.


This female is just amazing!! I love the color! Also she would be in the category as what is called a piebald. Very beautiful fish and she is very unique. I personally love piebald's.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah she is very nice. One of the nicest females I own. I was sad I haven't been able to get any fry out of her after two breeding attempts. 

I hate that her face isn't black. I hope it doesn't stay like that forever. Come on marble gene do your thing haha.


----------



## bettalover2033

Don't give up with her! She looks like a great breeder. I like that her face is not black. She's very unique and being that she is a piebald, she will most likely stay like that forever.


----------



## SteveS

My new betta, first one.  waiting on my 3 gallon tank!

Names Axis


----------



## FishyFishy89

SteveS, very pretty betta. Be sure to get a heater with the new tank


----------



## Rachelx

Theyre all so pretty


----------



## MistersMom

That was actually a really nice bowl.....


----------



## CandiceMM

Congrats on your first Betta. Just watch out!!! HIGHLY ADDICTING!!


----------



## MeganJo215

Lindsey88 said:


> Male Steel blue Delta named Steel
> 
> Male purplish viel tail betta named Flame


Awesome, so glad I found this! I just got my first Betta as a birthday present, and my mom didn't know exactly what kind it was. He looks just like your Flame, so I'm guessing he's a veil tail betta? :-D lol Glad to finally figure that out! Here's a picture of my boy "Midas".


----------



## SweetHawk

Here is a picture of Wendy's bowl with the neon gravel.


----------



## SweetHawk

Kasablanca said:


> Guess who came home with me on saturday when I went to buy new decorations?
> Yup this little guy did  I'm still trying to think of a name for him, but I'm thinking either Moony, Luna, Lunar etc. Something to do with the moon.


I love the coloring... so beautiful!


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan

So many beautiful bettas!

I finally got some shots of Bradbury. There is the one in my avatar, And this one which shows off his colors nicely.
http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n28/whimsicalnbrainpan/b2.jpg










And this one, where he shows how much he likes having his picture taken.
http://s108.photobucket.com/albums/n28/whimsicalnbrainpan/?action=view&current=b4.jpg









He flares at me whenever I come near him now.


----------



## MistersMom

He's pretty, do you know what happened to his fins?


----------



## Atena

So pretty!


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan

MistersMom said:


> He's pretty, do you know what happened to his fins?


I have no idea. Since there is no sign of disease (unless I am missing something) I chalked it up to poor treatment or stress. The little cup they had him in was filthy. I can't imagine what else he had to endure. Since I am not perfect my own self I decided to bring him home anyway. Besides, he seemed to like me.


----------



## MistersMom

well he's a gorgeous fish, and has very nice fin regrowth showing, i think his fin will be perfect in just a few weeks. but whats it mater if you like him none the less lol my fish all have decent fins, none are perfect but neither am i so, oh well lol


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan

MistersMom said:


> well he's a gorgeous fish, and has very nice fin regrowth showing, i think his fin will be perfect in just a few weeks. but whats it mater if you like him none the less lol my fish all have decent fins, none are perfect but neither am i so, oh well lol


Thanks! I've only had him 48 hours and already I love him.


----------



## MistersMom

lol,i loved my first one the day i brought him home with my birthday money, completely un educated them lol, just walked down the isle picking up anything with a betta picture on it LOL


----------



## LittleWatty

My three newest boys (July purchases). They've all been settled into their more permanent homes. Once I figure out where to put two 6.6 gallon tanks, the two little plakats will be moving tanks again.


----------



## CandiceMM

I love your Plakats!!!! So adorable!


----------



## Rerram

*My first betta*

Got him a few day ago at Petsmart. I love him. He spent the first day without a heater, then yesterday evening I put one in. His behavior hasn't changed much, but I assume he will enjoy it more. I have been calling him Smog. He flares up when I put my finger by him. But then chickens out and swims away. I think he is gonna be the death of my bank account because I just want to get him more and more stuff. But here are some pictures. His tank looks a little empty but I put in another plant so it is more filled.


----------



## MistersMom

You should get one of those coke bottles, and make sure the lid wont come off, like silicone it, and put it in there lol. it would look awesome.... if you themed it w/ a coke theme! lol


----------



## FishyFishy89

MistersMom said:


> You should get one of those coke bottles, and make sure the lid wont come off, like silicone it, and put it in there lol. it would look awesome.... if you themed it w/ a coke theme! lol



The lid is metal based. it would rust in the tank :'(


----------



## MistersMom

I totally and obviously didnt think about that lol... im so 'Derpy' sometimes lol...


----------



## Rerram

*coke bottles*

I did not think about that at all. But it isn't a bad idea for a theme. I want to get a female group going, and some coke memorabilia would be a pretty cool decorated tank I think. I will have to put some thought into making that work.


----------



## MistersMom

yeah i saw the coke and was like 'hm that would look cool in a tank' lol


----------



## KaWaZu

*My First Betta!*

Hi Guys~ Just join the forum and my first post! :lol:










My First Betta. Give me some comment about what you think of the general color, breed and health. Really appreciate some feedback! ;-)

Awaiting for him to settle down a few day before relocate to a larger tank~

Cheers~


----------



## whimsicalbrainpan

KaWaZu said:


> Hi Guys~ Just join the forum and my first post! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My First Betta. Give me some comment about what you think of the general color, breed and health. Really appreciate some feedback! ;-)
> 
> Awaiting for him to settle down a few day before relocate to a larger tank~
> 
> Cheers~


He is beautiful! I'm a newbie here and to betta care but he looks very healthy to me. Welcome to the forum. The people here are very helpful.


----------



## KaWaZu

whimsicalbrainpan said:


> He is beautiful! I'm a newbie here and to betta care but he looks very healthy to me. Welcome to the forum. The people here are very helpful.


Hi there whimsicalbrainpan, :-D

Thanks for the comment. I've been reading the forum and articles about care of betta. Hope it will be as healthy as he looks! Betta are very porpular over here and lucky to get one as just arrive yesterday and the Pet Store staff told me those are sold usually within a few day! 

Cheers~


----------



## acadialover

ukandy said:


> my welcome home today


stunning !!!


----------



## sarap

Here are my two boys Does anybody know what color the CT is? His body is pale blue, and the fins yellowish.


----------



## Destinystar

Very pretty Betta, love the crowntail his colors are awesome, sorry dont know what you would call his colors. I have a Royal Blue Crowntail. Love the dumbo ears on the second one they are so cute, very pretty !


----------



## FishyFishy89

i believe you Ct would be called mustard gas


----------



## Chard56

He's probably a Platinum Yellow. Mustard gas would just have Yellow wash in the fins, not solid Yellow.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Chard56 said:


> He's probably a Platinum Yellow. Mustard gas would just have Yellow wash in the fins, not solid Yellow.


You cant even see his face that well in the picture provided..


----------



## Chard56

What does his face have to do with being MG? Sorry, let's get back to Betta Pics!! From my Red White and Blue line.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Chard56 said:


> What does his face have to do with being MG? Sorry, let's get back to Betta Pics!! From my Red White and Blue line.


sry
i thought i read that as face


----------



## Chard56

Oh Yellow wash in the face? Haha! That's something I would do if I couldn't find my reading glasses. I'm not trying to be a know-it-all. I'm just trying to help with a color question. A lot of people want to know what to call their Betta and some just don't fit a specific trade name or color scheme. There are so many and I feel it's important for them to know before they say the wrong type or coloring just to be corrected and feel dumb for saying it. More Betta Pics! I'm waiting for these to grow out a little more and see if they get more Yellow coloring.


----------



## MistersMom

*Newest Lovie *

I rescued this poor guy from a LPS they said he's been there a month, this is his second day at home. he's doing a little better.... fin rot has improved already.... they stopped bleeding, i named his Rame, its italian for Copper. 

View attachment 62157


View attachment 62158


----------



## FishyFishy89

poor baby
appears to look like they were attempting to neglect him even further


----------



## MistersMom

im sorry, i dont quite get what you just said, could you rephrase it ?


----------



## FishyFishy89

MistersMom said:


> im sorry, i dont quite get what you just said, could you rephrase it ?


basically it looks like they were attempting to let him slowly die


----------



## MistersMom

oh i see, yeah, he passed away today, he was half way dead when i got him, but atleast his last few days were good ones...


----------



## FishyFishy89

MistersMom said:


> oh i see, yeah, he passed away today, he was half way dead when i got him, but atleast his last few days were good ones...


i am sorry
you did your best for him


----------



## MistersMom

thanks..


----------



## teeneythebetta

MistersMom said:


> oh i see, yeah, he passed away today, he was half way dead when i got him, but atleast his last few days were good ones...


Aww I'm so sorry.


----------



## bettalover2033

You may be able to go back to the pet store and get your money back. Many stores allow that for dead fish. Something like 14 days after you buy them.


----------



## MistersMom

i got him for free because he was half dead...


----------



## MoneyFish

Newest betta I got today. I swear bettas are more addicting than potato chips!!


----------



## princessgata

i posted three of these guys in there own thread but here they go again fist one is Oreo he was black and white when i got him last month now he turning all black 








second is miracle never thought i buy a delta tail but when i saw him at petco with his fin floating in the nasty water had to save him hes one of my sweetest boys 








next is Blue Jeans BJ for short because that's what he reminds me of .I saw that cute lil face and i was his 








I have banned my self from pet stores for while 10 is enough .


----------



## FishyFishy89

MoneyFish said:


> Newest betta I got today. I swear bettas are more addicting than potato chips!!


plots to stealy your fishy


----------



## MoneyFish

FishyFishy89 said:


> plots to stealy your fishy


Heehee! I actually went in to get some more Prime...came out with this guy (and forgot the Prime!!) :lol:


----------



## missxbri

These are my current two Betta who I rescued from their tiny cups at petsmart. On the top is Gandhi and the bottom is Craig. Gandhi is very feisty and flares at everything while Craig is VERY easy going and friendly.









These three are (in order of top left, top right, and bottom) Garret bobby fergison (who belonged to my sister, RIP) Zafandre (who belongs to my other sister and is still going strong), and my first betta who I loved dearly Randy Butternubs, RIP.
I'm new on here so hi everyone!


----------



## MistersMom

Heller!!! :I pretty spishies you've got tharr!


----------



## Atena

MoneyFish said:


> Newest betta I got today. I swear bettas are more addicting than potato chips!!


I am adding that to my signature line - LOL ... gorgeous photo of a beautiful fieshie!


----------



## summerlove

*this is my little man i saved*

View attachment 62405
this is my little man Oasger. i saved him from wal mart. he was just sitting there in the back so my hubby get him and said he needs you and i couldn't leave him now he is happy as can be.


----------



## homegrown terror

new betta Godric (photos by my fiance):


----------



## SweetHawk

Godric is gorgeous!


----------



## bettaluvinmom64

*my breeder girls and boy*

this is one of my girls received today she is light black with some red on fins


----------



## regenfliege

Your Sam looks EXACTLY my first betta Dean!!!!! (I'm also a huge supernatural fan XD). I had Dean and also had 2 goldfish named Bobby and Sammy. 
When I get another betta (hopefully in the next few days when my tank is done cycling) I'll post a pic of him. 
RIP Bobby the GF and Dean :'(


----------



## jenjen182

This is my betta fish, Emperor! I got him yesterday. He is a Double tail/Halfmoon with a little bit of a King mixed in there. He is very intelligent and kind!

*If you can't see the picture, just look at my avatar.*


----------



## cjschmelzer909

Here's my little girl Carla I got as a baby betta from PetCo about 4 weeks ago or so 

I was trying to get a good picture of a side view of her so you can see her color better but she was just way to interested in the camera lens :lol: Her color hasn't quite yet completely developed, but she's already a beautiful bold blue, can't wait until she's full grown with all of her color!

The last picture is of her 5.5 gallon home. Obviously you can see how much more she still has left to grow when you compare her size to the tank!

In one of those pictures you can kind of see how there's a very small chunk of her tail missing... That happened when she took a leap out of her tank yesterday  She's completely bounced back though, and is as curious and happy as ever!

EDIT: Anyone want to help me out on what species she is? I'm pretty certain she's a VT but I'm not all that great with telling the differences between females, I have a small feeling she could also be a Plakat.


----------



## jenjen182

cjschmelzer909 said:


> Here's my little girl Carla I got as a baby betta from PetCo about 4 weeks ago or so
> 
> I was trying to get a good picture of a side view of her so you can see her color better but she was just way to interested in the camera lens :lol: Her color hasn't quite yet completely developed, but she's already a beautiful bold blue, can't wait until she's full grown with all of her color!
> 
> The last picture is of her 5.5 gallon home. Obviously you can see how much more she still has left to grow when you compare her size to the tank!
> 
> In one of those pictures you can kind of see how there's a very small chunk of her tail missing... That happened when she took a leap out of her tank yesterday  She's completely bounced back though, and is as curious and happy as ever!
> 
> EDIT: Anyone want to help me out on what species she is? I'm pretty certain she's a VT but I'm not all that great with telling the differences between females, I have a small feeling she could also be a Plakat.


She looks like maybe a veiltail/plakat...


----------



## cjschmelzer909

jenjen182 said:


> She looks like maybe a veiltail/plakat...


Do you mean like either one or the other or a mix of the two? I didn't know there was such a thing as mixes


----------



## jenjen182

Yeah, there are! I have a Halfmoon/Doubletail with a little bit of King in him! See my avatar.


----------



## cjschmelzer909

jenjen182 said:


> Yeah, there are! I have a Halfmoon/Doubletail with a little bit of King in him! See my avatar.


That's really interesting! I don't know how one could tell that she's a mix of a VT and a Plakat though, I think the females look very very similar to each other


----------



## Jessicatm137

cjschmelzer909 said:


> Here's my little girl Carla I got as a baby betta from PetCo about 4 weeks ago or so
> 
> I was trying to get a good picture of a side view of her so you can see her color better but she was just way to interested in the camera lens :lol: Her color hasn't quite yet completely developed, but she's already a beautiful bold blue, can't wait until she's full grown with all of her color!
> 
> The last picture is of her 5.5 gallon home. Obviously you can see how much more she still has left to grow when you compare her size to the tank!
> 
> In one of those pictures you can kind of see how there's a very small chunk of her tail missing... That happened when she took a leap out of her tank yesterday  She's completely bounced back though, and is as curious and happy as ever!
> 
> EDIT: Anyone want to help me out on what species she is? I'm pretty certain she's a VT but I'm not all that great with telling the differences between females, I have a small feeling she could also be a Plakat.


 

Awww, she's a little cutie! I agree that she looks like a VT/Pk, but someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## zombiegirl

My two new boys. 

Yet to be named DTHM 

















And Lugosi our new PK


----------



## nel3

very nice betta Zombiegirl, i like the PK alot. turquoise is one of my favorite colours for a betta.


----------



## jenjen182

Jessicatm137 said:


> Awww, she's a little cutie! I agree that she looks like a VT/Pk, but someone correct me if I'm wrong.



I agree with VT/Pk.


----------



## Bytail

And for my first post here, here's my new baby  (btw, love! all the other images, there are some bettas I've never even see before)










I haven't decided on a name just yet but I am loving his colors already, strutting his stuff around his new tank <3


----------



## Jessicatm137

Whoa Bytail, he's gorgeous! Is he that green color in real life?


----------



## Bytail

Thank you  and under the right light, yeah <3 I didn't even realize it when I rescued him from walmart, they had him in blue ich water x.x


----------



## mursey

I love Lugosi. I have a weakness for blue and white bettas and also little plakats. So cute!


----------



## Chard56

I'm in the proccess of reestablishing my 8 ray Crowntail line. I had to discontinue it last year because of some growths. I started over with a Gold CT male I crossed with one of my Copper DT females. Here's a couple results. Copper Red Halfsuns.


----------



## brookm

My 1st post on this thread This is my new little guy named Ough I know strange name but I wanted it to be something that my 1 year old could say 
This picture was taken 2 days after I got him and now we have had him for 5 days and he has gained a lot more color in his face


----------



## copperarabian

My friends halfmoon betta she's had for almost half a year, he's so gorgeous



















And her timid little plakat who lives in a divided 10g with one other betta.


----------



## MistersMom

wow, every one has suck gorgeous bettas on this page!!! im in awh.


----------



## SweetHawk

copperarabian said:


> My friends halfmoon betta she's had for almost half a year, he's so gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her timid little plakat who lives in a divided 10g with one other betta.


The Halfmoon is beautiful!!!

How does everyone get such great close up pictures of their fish? Every time I try to get a close up, it comes out super blurry.


----------



## homegrown terror

SweetHawk said:


> The Halfmoon is beautiful!!!
> 
> How does everyone get such great close up pictures of their fish? Every time I try to get a close up, it comes out super blurry.


using a real camera instead of a camera phone. that, and taking several hundred photos to find that one perfect shot.


----------



## copperarabian

SweetHawk said:


> The Halfmoon is beautiful!!!
> 
> How does everyone get such great close up pictures of their fish? Every time I try to get a close up, it comes out super blurry.


*3 factors *
*
manual focus*
common in SLR/DSLR cameras

*good quality light*
sunlight, very good bright bulb or hood. at least 5000k

*Fast shutter speed*
slow shutter = blurry image. fast shutter = sharp crisp image. Fast shutter plus natural sunlight is the best if your fish can handle it. If not they are unnecessarily stressed out and the photos will look bad because the fish is unhappy.


----------



## teeneythebetta

copperarabian said:


> My friends halfmoon betta she's had for almost half a year, he's so gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her timid little plakat who lives in a divided 10g with one other betta.


Wow they're so beautiful!! You should enter the last picture in the monthly photo contest!


----------



## copperarabian

teeneythebetta said:


> Wow they're so beautiful!! You should enter the last picture in the monthly photo contest!


ok


----------



## LittleBettaFish

This is my CT female Inky. I have a seller on the hunt for a man for her haha. Her tank is getting a renovation this weekend so excuse the mess.


----------



## joel bettas

Another beauty


----------



## lelei

*My Beautfiul Fishys*

Here is my Sammy Flaring..:-D

View attachment 63275



And My First rescue Sapphire;-)
View attachment 63274


----------



## nel3

i got this betta as a double tail and recently reclassified it as a delta tail. i check the other DTs ive own in person or pics to verify the base of the tail. he doesnt seem to have a 2 points on the base of the body for the tail. its more triangular. the healing caudal is above the area a normal double tail splits. does anyone else consider this a delta tail? as you can see, his anal and dorsal have a split in them, its healing well atm.


----------



## JackisLost

my baby is growing so fast :*)
then








now


----------



## homegrown terror

how old is he in each shot?


----------



## JackisLost

homegrown terror said:


> how old is he in each shot?


first shot is the day i brought him home on 7-31, second shot was just today. i'm not sure about the age.


----------



## homegrown terror

i was thinking he looked about 35-50 days old in the first and three months in the second.


----------



## MistersMom

i thought it was a female, your doing great! he's so adorable!


----------



## homegrown terror

it might be too soon to tell, but do you know if he's growing into a delta tail or a roundtail?


----------



## teeneythebetta

Wow incredible, the change! He is very pretty.

Looks like a delta to me. Too long of a tail to be a round tail.
Roughly how long is he? There's a size chart I can look it up an give you an age estimate


----------



## homegrown terror

my fiance, the better and more patient photographer out of the two of us, just got some great flare shots of her butterfly SDeT Sam. she's still not happy with the quality, and says she'll post some even better ones soon!


----------



## Opioid Slumber

Yes, those are pics of our fishies that I took! Frodo and Sam are so beautiful.

By the way, this is my first post, I finally made a page after watching my fiance (homegrown terror) post on here constantly with me over his shoulder wanting to post something.


----------



## homegrown terror

i would be jealous of Sam but he and Frodo both look so beautiful next to each other that it's better than either would be alone


----------



## teeneythebetta

Opioid Slumber said:


> Yes, those are pics of our fishies that I took! Frodo and Sam are so beautiful.
> 
> By the way, this is my first post, I finally made a page after watching my fiance (homegrown terror) post on here constantly with me over his shoulder wanting to post something.


Aww that's awesome that you are both interested in betta keeping... Typically one loves bettas and the other doesn't understand... Awesome


----------



## Kelly0727

Well.. here are 4 of my boys and my little girl, along with a african spotted leaf fish from my 60 gallon hat I just happen to have gotten a good photo of lol.

Grizzle: (sorry cant find any of my single photos)









Baron:









Castor:









Pewe:









Bubbles:









African spotted leaf fish:


----------



## teeneythebetta

Awww cute little bubbles :-D
They're all beautiful ;-)


----------



## Kelly0727

Thank you  Bubbles is my little attention hog. Grizzle and bubbles were my first bettas off of aquabid so I went picture crazy except bubbles would never hold still! So that was the best picture I could get. All others are when she doesn't look so hot because she had just finished spawning lol. So that one had to do.


----------



## Jake Texas

*My Betta, Tex.*

This is my AWESOME betta, Tex! :lol:


----------



## Jake Texas

*My Betta, Tex.*

This is my AWESOME betta, Tex! :lol:


----------



## JackisLost

baby garen, had him for almost a month  his body is still about an inch long


----------



## socold57

whats the name of those plants


----------



## CathrynFish




----------



## cjayBetta

Nice fish - those tanks dont look very big tho....


----------



## WoodForrest

Hopefully this works, its my first pic posted. Here's Lupe Fiasco


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Was cleaning out my tanks and the sun was streaming through my window so I thought I would get a quick snap of my red dragon male. He was quite sick a while back but is now fully recovered and full of sass.


----------



## teeneythebetta

@little betta fish

Awww he's so cute!! :-D


----------



## KevinPham123

WoodForrest said:


> Hopefully this works, its my first pic posted. Here's Lupe Fiasco


Doesn't work lol. Just a heads up


----------



## KevinPham123

View attachment 63555


----------



## MistersMom

what ever that fat guy pot thingy is i want it lol.

And ERMERGAWD you used your Ipad to take that lol.


----------



## KevinPham123

MistersMom said:


> what ever that fat guy pot thingy is i want it lol.
> 
> And ERMERGAWD you used your Ipad to take that lol.


hahah the sumo pot was a gift from my neighbour, my betta doesn't really go in it, just once in a while and I just got that Ipad 3, its pretty good for taking photos.


----------



## MistersMom

oh lol its qan awesome pot though


----------



## LuigiD

blah


----------



## acadialover

socold57 said:


> whats the name of those plants


looks like java moss ?:shock:


----------



## puffin463

*My Little Fishy*

After reading everything I read today, it is a wonder he is still alive. Hoping his bigger tank will be ready for him to try one more time. Here he is in his little 1/2 gallon Betta tank, sold at Petsmart!!!!!

When I tried him in his 2.5 gal. tank, he lived in a back corner, very unhappily. He is happy in this little tank but I'm constantly testing the water and making changes!!!

puffin463


----------



## Frazzle

NOT MINE! but look at it!


----------



## acadialover

OMG !! where did you see him ??


----------



## Frazzle

a diff betta website  i saw it and i was like "i neeed!"


----------



## Atena

I want!!!!!


----------



## Gale

That's a beautiful fish. 

Here's a decent shot I just took of my new friend, Locutus. He's been in his new home for around 30 hours now, and seems to be getting very comfortable.

The background is a little milky. Going through a bacteria bloom atm but he is in watchful hands with great water perameters other than the cloudiness, and is very active.


----------



## MollyJean

I caught Robin asleep on his leaf. He loves these things. He has problem fins and they slow him down a lot, so he's in a 4 gallon tote with low water. I keep the water dark with almond leaves and have plants scattered all through the tote so he always has things to rest on. My poor baby is so sweet, he always comes swimming to see me, even though it's so hard and lets me take all the pictures I want.

P.S. sorry about the bubbles. It seems no matter how often I change the water that film is still there.  I have to wipe it off once or twice a day, but left it because I didn't want to wake him up.


----------



## acadialover

Great picture ! You take care of him really well.
I too get the film in all my Betta tanks, probably because my water filter is on so low . It is cyano bacteria .


----------



## MollyJean

It seems impossible to get rid of in my unfiltered tanks. >.<

Robin is back in that same position again, shame my camera battery is dead. But he sleeps like that a lot. It's so cute, like a cat curling up or something.

Oh yeah, that's Robin in my avatar picture.. looks like he's sticking out his tongue. Even with his fins messed up, I love him so much.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic

hollly crap those are come nice looking fishhhies


----------



## DirtyHarry12

MollyJean said:


> I caught Robin asleep on his leaf.


That's so cute. I got a leaf a few weeks ago cause I he likes hanging out up top and the log I have is more for hiding, I think. 

Yours is cool. I've never seen a blue one before. Mine is simply green.


----------



## socold57




----------



## acadialover

GOrgeous !


----------



## SweetHawk

Socold... your Betta is beautiful!! What a full tail!


----------



## fleetfish

BJ did a few finstands when I forgot I'd left the mirror under his keeper. He's such a goof  



















His colours have just exploded over the past few days - I was thinking he was a mustard gas but was never too sure until I looked at the pics.


----------



## DirtyHarry12

*updated Harry pic*

Spend last night trying to get some good photos of Harry but he's a bit shy. Finally got 1 decent one so here he his in all his glory. (he's very blue so & I didn't use a flash-that's just the tank light reflecting off his scales/fins)


----------



## sunstar93

*My Boy Leo*

Here is my new boy, Leonardo (aka Leo). He is an indigo VT with a dark blue head and dark red pelvic fins that are tipped with white (though you can't see it in this pic- I apologize!).










This is him in his tank (he is hanging out between the small filter and the airstone bubbles) :


----------



## WoodForrest

*My new beta*

Aright lol hopefully this works. Heres Lupe Fiasco.


----------



## Opioid Slumber

WoodForrest, have any of your fish ever cut their fins on the rocks you have in that tank? I really want to put some quartz or something in one of our tanks but my fiancee and I worry that they will cut themselves since the rocks have sharp edges.


----------



## lelei

MollyJean said:


> I caught Robin asleep on his leaf. He loves these things. He has problem fins and they slow him down a lot, so he's in a 4 gallon tote with low water. I keep the water dark with almond leaves and have plants scattered all through the tote so he always has things to rest on. My poor baby is so sweet, he always comes swimming to see me, even though it's so hard and lets me take all the pictures I want.
> 
> P.S. sorry about the bubbles. It seems no matter how often I change the water that film is still there.  I have to wipe it off once or twice a day, but left it because I didn't want to wake him up.


Could that picture of him ^^^ be anymore adorable? He is soo precious;-) And where did you find that blue leaf?? It's nice and wide, better than the green one!!


----------



## WoodForrest

Opioid Slumber, the quartz were actually pretty sharp before I put them in. I took a metal file and made every single sharp edge smooth.


----------



## Xaalona

*I miss my little man*

I miss my little guy named Geraldo. He was so good, and sweet. He used to swim between my fingers when i would reach in. Always greeted me when I walked in too. Died of ich a couple of weeks ago. R.I.P. Geraldo. ;(

First picture is after having him for almost a year, and the second is a few days after I got him.


----------



## homegrown terror

our new MG DeT! fresh out of the shop, before we even got home, and Opioid Slumber starts an impromptu photo shoot! this is Vlad (the Impaler!)


----------



## moonsand0wls

This is Kaida. The photo is pretty crap and doesn't show most of his colours, and I can never get him fast enough to take a good photo as he is very active haha. He's really multi-coloured and a babe


----------



## Opioid Slumber

Yes, I had to get some pictures of little Vlad right away! I took some pictures while he was sitting on the dashboard of our car right when we walked out of the store. I wanted to get some of him in good, natural lighting and while he was still in his store cup, so he couldn't swim away and hide. I got some decent pictures of him I think. 

:yourock:Thank you, my sweet fiancee homegrown terror, for posting the pictures of our new family member! I love you so much baby! Kisses for you! Mwah!!!!
:BIGkissy:


----------



## moonsand0wls

The one on the right


These two are NOT mine, but are on sale, and they are SO pretty I must have them. 

*What do you guys think?*


----------



## tunkisCR

*Young Simon*

This is Simon, I got it from a small pet store out of town for 1 dollar lol. His colors impress me so much I love how his body is kind of a metallic grey/blue and the pectoral fins are red and his face is black. Here's some pics


----------



## acadialover

Simon is gorgeous !


----------



## Opioid Slumber

Simon is so gorgeous! I can't believe you got him for a dollar! I just told my fiancee that I wish we could find bettas for that price. Hahaha, it would be awesome! The only problem with that is we would probably have about fifty of them, instead of the six we have now. I am positive that six is simply not enough though, and my fiancee homegrown terror agrees with me!


----------



## Jor88

my newest addition to the family, his names MJ.


----------



## DrNunu

these are two of my HM males. The second I just ordered! (not my picture) Wil be looking for a matching female, if anyone has one let me know.


----------



## Opioid Slumber

DrNunu said:


> these are two of my HM males. The second I just ordered! (not my picture) Wil be looking for a matching female, if anyone has one let me know.


They are beautiful! The second one is simply stunning! I love how it has stripes on the caudal fin. Speckles are one of my favorite features on a betta but I'd love one with stripes AND speckles!

Jealousy abounds!!!


----------



## Katbacon

This is my little Simba  Just got him last Thursday (had him I guess 5 days now!) He doesn't hold still long enough to get a great picture, his colors are prettier in person 
View attachment 64274


----------



## teeneythebetta

Wow simba is so cute!!
I would Worry about this plastic plants though. They're known to rip betta find, especially big beautiful fins like simba's  
You can get some panty hose and drag it across one of the plants- if it rips, it can rip your betta's fins ... If it doesn't rip- its safe 
It's reccomended to go with silk or love plants for bettas


----------



## FishyFishy89

teeneythebetta said:


> Wow simba is so cute!!
> I would Worry about this plastic plants though. They're known to rip betta find, especially big beautiful fins like simba's
> You can get some panty hose and drag it across one of the plants- if it rips, it can rip your betta's fins ... If it doesn't rip- its safe
> It's reccomended to go with silk or love plants for bettas


or go live plants.


----------



## Destinystar

Mollyjean love the picture its so adorable and he looks so sweet laying there sleeping...awwww so cuttteee !


----------



## RedRaz

*Here is my new little guy Razzmatazz but I call him Raz for short. *

He is a Delta Tail and loves to swim up to the glass whenever he sees me and hubs. We love him!


----------



## RedRaz

Eeekkk! Sorry I didn't know how to size the pics down. Sheesh they are HUGE! lol! My apologies.


----------



## amyteee

Awww, he's a pretty little guy. 

Here's my little red Plakat, Taro.

Don't let his cute appearance fool you, he sucked a snail right out of its shell today. xD


----------



## teeneythebetta

He is so pretty! but omg poor snail D:


----------



## regenfliege

Here's my boy! His name is Castiel (after the angel from Supernatural XD) 
View attachment 64634


View attachment 64635


View attachment 64637


View attachment 64636

This was the day I brought him home. I thought it was hilarious!


----------



## Talen

lmao, that duck face is just too great. He's like, I shall get you in your sleep unless you get me out of this bag.


----------



## bajabluefish

This is Baja, he's my very first betta, his colors and fins are amazing, IMO


----------



## moonsand0wls

bajabluefish said:


> This is Baja, he's my very first betta, his colors and fins are amazing, IMO


He's so beautiful!


----------



## Ardis

I'm new to taking care of bettas, I saw this halfmoon at pets mart a few days ago, and decided to pick him up 

I have swapped out that plastic plant for a live one now, and he is enjoying it a lot more!


----------



## BettaGirl88

Maximus









Stud









Zeus


----------



## acadialover

wow.... Zues wanna come live in Seattle ??


----------



## regenfliege

Woah, I didn't realize four pics posted. Sorry about that. I just wanted the middle one and the last one! Oops. Is it possible to delete photos off a post?


----------



## mattmanator

View attachment 65270


View attachment 65271


----------



## Destinystar

This is Pereus resting in his new decoration after he attacked it he was like...Yeah I like it, no I dont..yes I do...no I have to bite it...but yeah okay I can rest in it now...lololol


----------



## BettaGirl88

lol AcadiaLover

In the near future I plan to breed my bettas, they're in perfect shape, if I ever make a little Zeus, I'll be sure to find you on here and even send him to you for free. I want to make sure that my babies go to good homes. 

Feel free to add me


----------



## Lynntastic

I don't think I posted Phil yet!


----------



## MRxCHAOS

*This is oz!*

hes almost 2 1/2 inches long!!


----------



## logisticsguy

This is my Orange friend Sheldon. Kinda shy and loves blood worms


----------



## Gryphon

Lynntastic said:


> I don't think I posted Phil yet!


I love this photo! What a beautiful shot!


----------



## Atena

This is my latest from Guppy 










He is admiring his new heart shaped sodalite rock


----------



## LionCalie

Wow, really great pictures everyone! 

Here are some new pics of Mango, the $1 Veiltail from Petsmart. 



















^Tear in his tail is still healing


----------



## Atena

Betagirl, I want an all bright yellow VT - if you ever get one please let me know.

I will name her Molly, just to confuse people on this forum . LOL


----------



## phoenix91

My new boy Igor 

View attachment 65668


----------



## BettaGirl88

NewGirl,Tempur









NewRescue,Kane









New,Epsilon









This Is King









Now in total with 3 new babies, makes 7.

King, Zeus, Stud, Maximus, Epsilon, Kane & Tempur

Zeus









Stud










Maximus


----------



## DirtyHarry12

Keep trying every so often to get a good picture of Harry. Usually it works once he gets fed. :lol:

He's always had that spot on his head with no color. (hard to see via the angle in the avatar though) but his fins look red now until unlike when we first got him. It's weird actually. Also he rarely flairs so unlike his avatar picture (day 1 when we got him, he isn't scared of his reflection anymore).


----------



## titusthebetta

I just bought this jug decoration for Mori and he loves it! I just caught him peeking out at me from the top. ^_^


----------



## prosthetik

This is Flake & Ollie. Flake is the red one & Ollie the blue one.
Flake is currently waiting to get put into a new home next week


----------



## kimnoa

Super Red Butterfly HM pair.

The male will go to my 2.5G after the water has aged and the female will be kept in her current 1G for introduction phase. Sorry for the poor quality pic

The 1Gs tanks from the breeder will be my new hospital tank


----------



## DrNunu

*new betta*

this is one of my new bettas.
http://www.facebook.com/PerfektPlakat


----------



## homegrown terror

DrNunu said:


> this is one of my new bettas.
> http://www.facebook.com/PerfektPlakat


just looked through your gallery....i am shaking with jealousy.


----------



## DrNunu

homegrown terror said:


> just looked through your gallery....i am shaking with jealousy.


Thank you!  I will be downsizing my bettas, so they'll up for sale there, but it seems like you have quite a few yourself


----------



## homegrown terror

DrNunu said:


> Thank you!  I will be downsizing my bettas, so they'll up for sale there, but it seems like you have quite a few yourself


how much are they? how old are they? where are you located? are any of them pretty personable, and would make good companions?


----------



## titusthebetta

I took some new pictures of Mori today. ^_^ His last day in a 2 gallon before I upgrade him to a 5 gal. Also, after getting him to flare today he almost looked like a halfmoon, but I'm convinced that he's now a super delta when he wants to be. Maybe if I get a better pic of him mid-flare I'll post it and see what everyone else thinks.


----------



## Karebear13

wow that color is amazing!!!!


----------



## BettaBums

*angus*


----------



## BettaBums




----------



## BettaBums

*Angus*


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

hes gorgeous double veil!

Why did you post this pic 4 times?


----------



## madmonahan

How do you post pics?


----------



## Karebear13

You go to advanced and hit the little paper clip picture to attach an imapage and a separate page will pop up where you can upload the pictures


----------



## Sashy

*Dalmatian Orange*

Here's my dalmatian orange betta I got from a pet store about two weeks ago. He's me second betta and I'm already thinking about getting another one. Haven't thought of a name for this guy yet, any ideas?


----------



## Sashy

*Crowntail*

Here's my other betta, Samson. He came from Walmart and has doubled in size since I got him. I've never seen a crowntail with so much fin division. I know that show quality crowntails should only have 50% web reduction but I think it suits Samson.


----------



## thisismethere

Hi! I love your tank! How did you do your plant baskets? They are live plants?


----------



## Sashy

Thanks! Yeah, I totally forget what furry-looking one it the back is called but it was just a few dollars and grows like crazy. The other ones I bought as bulbs from Walmart! They were called 'aponogeton.'


----------



## moonsand0wls

Two of my new betta. I don't know what to call them! Someone help?! My other female is red and black.


Heeelp ):


----------



## moonsand0wls

Wait.. I posted two of the same male!!

Here's one of the females:


----------



## cjayBetta

Are your females in the same tank as the male?


----------



## Pices

Here's my little guy, Prince Puddle. I've had him for four months during which time he's grown a bigger and his color has deepened.


----------



## Pices

Here's Prince Puddle, I hope!


----------



## moonsand0wls

cjayBetta said:


> Are your females in the same tank as the male?


Yes, they are. The person I bought them off had raised them in the same tank, and they're not aggressive, so they should be fine, i'm keeping an eye on them, though.


----------



## homegrown terror

moonsand0wls said:


> Yes, they are. The person I bought them off had raised them in the same tank, and they're not aggressive, so they should be fine, i'm keeping an eye on them, though.


in a situation like that. you'd better hope you don't ever have to leave the house. seriously, a divider for a 5-10 gallon tank costs $11.99 at petsmart, you really should do them a favor and spend a medium-pizza-worth of cash to keep them safe.


----------



## moonsand0wls

homegrown terror said:


> in a situation like that. you'd better hope you don't ever have to leave the house. seriously, a divider for a 5-10 gallon tank costs $11.99 at petsmart, you really should do them a favor and spend a medium-pizza-worth of cash to keep them safe.


Ugh, really? I figured they'd be fine as they've been in the same tank for years and don't even look at eachother.. and the male sticks to his own


----------



## homegrown terror

moonsand0wls said:


> Ugh, really? I figured they'd be fine as they've been in the same tank for years and don't even look at eachother.. and the male sticks to his own


really. years together doesn't preclude the possibility (should i say certainty) of a bad afternoon which leaves you with one dead fish and another wounded.


----------



## Chard56

Lots of people keep a male in with several females in a community setting without any mishaps. Especially if they are spawn siblings. Some of my spawns I have to start seperating at a month and a half old because of aggression. On the other hand I had a spawn of over 30 in a ten gallon tank that I just recently took all the males out of that are 7 months old. Not something I would recommend but they just weren't being aggressive enough to warrant seperating. With that much male hormones in the tank I wanted to seperate them so they would finish growing out their finnage.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

*my new BABY HMDT named Casper!!!!!!! *


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I want to steal Casper. I love when they are cellophane like that with big black eyes. Too bad most of them then proceed to marble out haha.


----------



## KirbyAQuietTree

Boots the fish


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

LittleBettaFish said:


> I want to steal Casper. I love when they are cellophane like that with big black eyes. Too bad most of them then proceed to marble out haha.


haha thanks! There is no doubt in my mind that he will marble haha


----------



## fleetfish

My lovely Admiral <333


----------



## homegrown terror

fleetfish said:


> My lovely Admiral <333


i LOVE chubby little bettas!


----------



## prosthetik

Oh wow Admiral is gorgeous! Such a big beautiful tail.


----------



## jruddock

*New Thai Bettas*

Hello!

I am new to this forum, and I had to share the 3 boys who arrived from Thailand on Wednesday. They all seem OK, and are settling in to their new homes. The trick has been: What will they eat! All seem to like different things (frozen bloodworms [2], frozen brine shrimp [2 but not the same 2], freeze dried daphinia/mysis [2 again, but not the same], one will even eat pellets. My first betta, Lorne, seems to eat anything but the freeze-dried stuff. Anyways, here they are:

1) Lorne, my first betta (from the LFS)
2) Bob, an amazing, teeny HMPK purple big ears
3) Tae, a robust, shimmering gold & black triangle tail
4) Samart, the beast - he is probably 4" long now and shy, but built a bubble nest within 24 hrs of shipping.

I would recommend both sellers, as well as my Canadian trans-shipper.

This is living art....

James


----------



## fleetfish

He IS a chubby guy! I admit to feeding him a few extra bloodworms here and there, lol 

Gorgeous bettas, jruddock! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## titusthebetta

All of your bettas are beautiful! I especially love Tae.


----------



## FishFriend9292

All of these bettas are gorgeous


----------



## polukoff

A few recent fish bred by Rachel.


----------



## polukoff

Sorry for double posting, I wanted to separate these fish, they are not mine.


----------



## moonsand0wls

Ahh I want the black and white one!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## prosthetik

OhMyGod all those fish are beautiful! So jealous


----------



## titusthebetta

Just thought I'd share a cute photo I took today of Mori. And this picture also shows that I really need to clean the outside of the glass.


----------



## moonsand0wls

That's so cute!!


----------



## Karebear13

titusthebetta said:


> Just thought I'd share a cute photo I took today of Mori. And this picture also shows that I really need to clean the outside of the glass.


um wow super jealous of your betta haha I love his lips and how blue he is! :shock:


----------



## titusthebetta

Karebear13 said:


> um wow super jealous of your betta haha I love his lips and how blue he is! :shock:


Thanks! His color was part of what made me fall for him. I don't think I've ever seen a betta with quite his coloring, or the black patch of scales on his head.


----------



## Karebear13

def. very unique!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

all these bettas....TOO....G..O...R...G...E...O..U...S..........


i cant remember if i posted my NEW baby HMDT, Casper on here yet.

He is in my avi and also in my albums. *Before anyone asks, after 2 weeks, yes he marbled ;D*


----------



## darkhorse

Here are my two babies Tate and Bishop. I saved the veil tail Tate from terrible conditions at a local pet store, and he was on the verge of death when I got him. as you can see, he's doing fantastic now :-D
I Have no idea what kind of fish Bishop is. I got him at Petco, but he was wrongly labled as a halfmoon. They only charged me for a VT, and I am so happy I got away with such a steal. Anyone have an idea of what he is? I've got some pics here to help out. Cant find anything like him online.


----------



## blueridge

You definitely got a deal on Bishop! He would be considered a double-tail plakat! You got lucky!


----------



## Thebettaqueen

Scout is my biggest betta, and the only one that would sit still for photos XD










I love all of them though, their names are in my signature~

He has a bit of tail biting...It' sad really, I'm trying to keep him happy with new decorations..He's getting better from this picture. DX


----------



## darkhorse

blueridge said:


> You definitely got a deal on Bishop! He would be considered a double-tail plakat! You got lucky!


Thanks so much! Yeah, he's pretty fantastic :-D


----------



## Karebear13

Wow Bishop is amazing great deal! love his coloring

Scout is cute love his coloring!


----------



## Juicebox

My first betta. hes a red/blue veiltail male called ELVIS. hes has a 14 gallon tank all to him self right now untill its cycled.


----------



## titusthebetta

Juicebox said:


> My first betta. hes a red/blue veiltail male called ELVIS. hes has a 14 gallon tank all to him self right now untill its cycled.


He is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Juicebox

titusthebetta said:


> He is GORGEOUS!


thank you for saying so.. its so hard to pick a fish out at petco, they had mayb 100 of them,took me over an hour to make up my mind,i dont know much about what to look for when picking one,tried picking one that looked alert and was in clean water with no fin rot and was not too big of a fish.i just hope i got a good one,he certainly is a pretty fish


----------



## moonsand0wls

juicebox he looks like a spade tail betta  They're not very common at the moment, lucky you!!


----------



## JackisLost

Finally managed to take a decent photo of my betta named Garen. I think this one is the best I ever took of him.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Wow he is a beauty!


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Here are my most recent girls! The cambodian red and the orangish white thin one are very new, and the white bluish one is sorta new lol.


----------



## Juicebox

very nice ladies there lakers


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Thank you! Both of those new ones are doing much better and coming to my hand already for food.


----------



## moonsand0wls

http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/14153_106835159479349_920308981_n.jpg








http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/318726_106835949479270_1662326933_n.jpg
http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/17127_106857089477156_200330887_n.jpg
Sorry for the heavy, bad quality photos. This is Kaida, he has been flaring a lot today because he has noticed the sticker on the filter (i turned it around) and he notices himself and flares.

HES SO FAT


----------



## moonsand0wls

Ugh they turned into links. If you click on them you can see them, though.


----------



## Atena

Love the little babies, so cute.


----------



## tromboneplaya

*Freddie*

This is my newest boy Freddie....he has a great personality....always excited to see someone


----------



## boss giantpk

nice delta!


----------



## boss giantpk

this is "boss" my big boy giant PK 8D

View attachment 67889


I LOVE THIS GUY! does anyone else feed their giants guppies?


----------



## prosthetik

His name suits him! Love his coloring too.


----------



## Juicebox

love boss!


----------



## julez13

*my new fish*

my new fish. I havent named him yet though. what do you think?
View attachment 68023


----------



## bettasaur

Bettamort. The betta who shall not be named.  Any idea what kind he would be classified as? And color?  Thanks!



















Bettasaurus Rex!


----------



## Chard56

bettasaur: That is a gorgeous Black Devil Halfmoon. I have that color pop up in my Purple strain.


----------



## Shrimpsta

This is my cloud recoverying from fin rot.


----------



## moonsand0wls

@Shrimpsta, your cloud is soo gorgeous!! Best luck for recovery


----------



## Shrimpsta

cloud is always swimming 90% of the time lol but moment like this just makes me smile =]


----------



## moonsand0wls

omg!! I can't get over how beautiful Cloud is!! ahh  Can I have him?


----------



## Shrimpsta

hehe i wish i can clone him for you xD maybe one day if i decide to start breeding =]


----------



## bettasaur

Cloud is GORGEOUS!


----------



## boss giantpk

Cloud is majestic


----------



## fishy314

*My Betta, Alpha*

View attachment 68123


I just got him on Nov 3 2012. He is a beautiful Double Tail Male. :-D


----------



## moonsand0wls

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Chard56

I just jarred 24 of these guys. There are still over 200 sisters and brothers in the grow out tank. I'm going to have Red Gold Dragon Halfmoons coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## Shrimpsta

so shiny! nice dragon chard56! great job =]


----------



## copperarabian

bettasaur said:


> Bettamort. The betta who shall not be named.  Any idea what kind he would be classified as? And color?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bettasaurus Rex!


He's a OHM rosetail


----------



## JadeSparrow

my new betta osiris...got him a few days ago. he's a pet store rescue


----------



## boss giantpk

Chard56 said:


> I just jarred 24 of these guys. There are still over 200 sisters and brothers in the grow out tank. I'm going to have Red Gold Dragon Halfmoons coming out of the woodwork.


Are they for sale?


----------



## Juicebox

elvis

View attachment 68204


View attachment 68205


View attachment 68206


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

*Updated pcitures*

*Casper*, my HMDT, i got a month ago is still VERY tiny, and used to be cellphane/white, but now has marbled.

*Honeycomb*, my 2 yr old VT, used to be pure yellow, but has since "pine-appled" and he WONT STOP FLARING LOL, so his fins get torn easily, even with frquent water changes.

*Honeycomb *is in a 10 gal, awaiting some peppered cories.
*Casper* is in a 3 gal. tank by himself.

BEWARE OF PIC SPAM LOL

*All you bettas are gorgeous!*


----------



## Chard56

This male is still growing out. At 4 months old he is already the biggest Betta in my fishroom. I only have three offspring from this spawn so I hope he gets along well enough with the one sibling female so I can get the next generation!


----------



## chadi

Found him in the fish section at a local hardware store. im new to bettas, can anyone tell me the type and color of this one?


----------



## Chard56

Metallic Blue with Red Wash, possibly Dragon scaling. He's a Halmoon Plakat.


----------



## Myates

Love your guy there Chard, love the blue on him. Is he a rose/feather tail?


Members who have known me for the last year+ have heard a lot about my Xander and Anya who have very big personalities.. so here they are 
First is Anya, who is quite large but that doesn't stop her from jumping out of the water to take a pellet from your fingers, nor even jumping into your hand if you wish her to. She is the boss... as she is larger than any male I have and she bullies them all the time. She is 16 months old.

Next is Xander (on the right), he is about 2.5 yrs old and a habitual tail biter which he learned when he was alone for 2 weeks after I had my surgery a year ago. Ever since then he will demolish his fins.. silly boy. Hard to get a picture of him as he always swims when I get near. He tries to woo Anya, but she rather flare at him and chase him away. 

On the left of Xander is Bloo (being shy).. whom I need to find a home for one day soon. He is very sweet and calm, I think I've only seen him flare one time in the last 6 months.

Lemondrop is next, she is going to be the momma of my next few spawns  She is quirky and always on the move.

I could not get a picture of Moonbeam, so I got a video of her instead. She is the half sister of Lemondrop that the breeder threw in for free. Why her tank is sparse as I had to use a kritter keeper I had in storage and have yet to set anything permanent up for her (debating on breeding her). She is quite the fun fish. Moonbeam

So.. there ya go, update on Xander/Anya and a couple new fishies  Sorry for bad pictures.. used an old camera for them all.


----------



## Chard56

Bronze Member


User
Aquariums
 
 

Join Date: Aug 2011
Myates's Posts 



" Love your guy there Chard, love the blue on him. Is he a rose/feather tail?" Neither, he's a cross between a Petco "King" and my Platinum Green Halfmoon line.


----------



## Myates

Oh wow.. wouldn't of guessed that! Just probably the way he was moving his fins.. still very pretty! I hope you get good spawns from him


----------



## chadi

Chard56 said:


> Metallic Blue with Red Wash, possibly Dragon scaling. He's a Halmoon Plakat.


thanks


----------



## MikeMc

Some great photos from My bud richard...

Fishy Fotos - Gallery - Betta Source


----------



## MistersMom

All five if my loves lol. Pic spam, sorry...The little pink female, with the colorful thing, is passed.

View attachment 68453


View attachment 68454


View attachment 68455


View attachment 68456


View attachment 68457


View attachment 68458


View attachment 68459


View attachment 68460


View attachment 68461


----------



## JAGalletta

This is Thai, wishing his new home would just be cycled already!!


----------



## logisticsguy

Super Reds in an embrace from earlier today.


----------



## BettaGirl228

My new Female Betta Named ''AMBER''









and heres ''MAVERICK'' The plant that was in his tank cut his fins so i had to take their trees out.I LOve his color he looks Turguise









MY baby named ''SIDNEY'' She is so cute









My other boy named ''SOONER'' I named him after my fav college team OU (oklahoma sooners)


----------



## Shrimpsta

logisticsguy said:


> Super Reds in an embrace from earlier today.


I. Love this. Picture!


----------



## MeganJo215

JAGalletta said:


> This is Thai, wishing his new home would just be cycled already!!


 
I LOVE LOVE LOVE this background!!! Where did you get it?


----------



## chadi

MeganJo215 said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE this background!!! Where did you get it?


i love it too! its hard to tell where the tank ends.


----------



## d3nv3r23

NEW BETTA's yeah!!!!!


----------



## bryzy

You all have very beautiful bettas. Can you help me?! I don't know how to post pics.


----------



## bryzy

Oh wait. Never mind!0


----------



## Jirene87

*My new betta*

This is my boy I recently got I have yet to name him and I am trying to figure out his color it seems orange and the fins are somewhat translucent, what do you guys think? Sorry for the pic being upside down!


----------



## KuroBoo

Here is my darling betta Smoke and his snail pal Stinky.


----------



## cjayBetta

KuroBoo said:


> Here is my darling betta Smoke and his snail pal Stinky.



Do you have a heater and filter? Also those twigs look a little sharp - this could damage his find.


----------



## chadi




----------



## blueridge

Jirene87 said:


> This is my boy I recently got I have yet to name him and I am trying to figure out his color it seems orange and the fins are somewhat translucent, what do you guys think? Sorry for the pic being upside down!


Not sure on color but I have one that looks just like him! His name is Pace.


----------



## MistersMom

fixed your picture for you.... pretty fish..
.
View attachment 68599


----------



## Jirene87

MistersMom said:


> fixed your picture for you.... pretty fish..
> .
> View attachment 68599


Thank you. I tried to do it myself several times but couldn't.


----------



## jruddock

*Update on Thai Bettas*

Hello! The sun came in today and made all my bettas happy. The Thai guys + 1 are doing well:

Samart (Giant HMPK red/green - he has to be 4" by now, but a fraidy-cat)
Tae (HMPK Triangle-tail green/gold - feisty and always hungry)
Bob (HMPK Big-ears purple/white - teeny (2"), happy, blows bubble nests)
Lorne (HM Blue - the original LFS betta...tail biter, cuke eater, nutball...the million dollar fish).


----------



## MistersMom

Your welcome lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful pics, Mike!


----------



## bryzy

Lovelu


----------



## FishyFishy89

I got a cute image of Spike's wittle fins


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Lol I love those little fins


----------



## FishyFishy89

LeoTheLakerBetta said:


> Lol I love those little fins


I've been wanting to capture his wittle fins for so long too!


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

That is a good capture! My boys would never give me a chance; they see the camera and immediately turn sideways lol


----------



## FishyFishy89

LeoTheLakerBetta said:


> That is a good capture! My boys would never give me a chance; they see the camera and immediately turn sideways lol


I had brine shrimp to help me.


----------



## darkhorse

oh.my.lord.... I was feeding my fish yesterday morning, and it was completely silent in my room. I drop a few pellets into Tate's tank, and I was able to here him chewing. :shock: It was the single cutest thing ever!! I actually squealed when I heard it. :-D I love listening to my babies munching away now. Anybody else witness this magic yet?


----------



## amyteee

Jiro


----------



## FishyFishy89

darkhorse said:


> oh.my.lord.... I was feeding my fish yesterday morning, and it was completely silent in my room. I drop a few pellets into Tate's tank, and I was able to here him chewing. :shock: It was the single cutest thing ever!! I actually squealed when I heard it. :-D I love listening to my babies munching away now. Anybody else witness this magic yet?


I've heard mine before.
My reaction:  They actually chew!!?? FREAKY!!!


----------



## BettaGirl88

@DrNuNu

OMG, That spotted betta is absolutely GORGEOUS! I want him! Where in the world did you find him? Truely a unique betta, I've never seen any betta like him.


----------



## BettaGirl88

@AmyTeee

Jiro is so handsome<3 I love his colors.


----------



## ktbrew

This is my new male. Hes a maroon hm plakat. I need help with name ideas!


----------



## MistersMom

Maroon 5 LOL he's cute though.


----------



## ktbrew

Lol thats awesome, my husband wants a "manly" name for him....typical guy lol


----------



## whatsupyall

How about Freddy? Lol.


----------



## MeowMeow

bettaboy said:


> Male I got off AB, gonna spawn in 3 weeks


I HAD to include that image in my fawning. I adore that color so vibrant. Great fishy


----------



## MeowMeow

This is my new guy it's been a rough life for him and to be honest he is my Kitties fishy...Meow.


----------



## moonsand0wls

_Kaida, male VT_









_Sasuke, rescued male Delta Tail_









_Katara, rescued female double tail_









_Ponyo, rescued female double tail, cupped_

My camera takes out the colours of my Betta


----------



## Chris430

baby blue when we first got him as one of those petco 1.99 "baby bettas"... i was pretty convinced it would be a female veil-tail, no question.



















baby blue a few months later. when i first started to notice my little she may be a big he :X




























baby blue most recently, with all his pretty finned glory. so much fun to watch one grow up like that. he has been in a couple tanks, but a three gallon most his life. he should be getting a 5 gallon very soon, perhaps tomorrow ill buy it and set it up if i have time before work. 










houdini shortly after we took him home. we found him in a tiny jar with almost no water. we were actually happily surprised at how much fin he did have. the extremely low water made us believe he had virtually no fins










not really recent. actually only a few days after we got him. he almost instantly perked up to great health. 










this tank has changed a little sense, but this is him in the 5 gallon he now lives in with a snail and a few ghost shrimp (the snail will probably go in the 40 gallon when its more established. and the ghost shrimp will also probably make their way there to avoid getting eaten. i already moved about half of them)

i have some really good pictures of my snail and ghost shrimp. along with some great pygmy cory and lyretail guppy photos, but ive probably whored out too much already for a first post. :X sorry


----------



## BettaPirate

My avatar is my betta named Jack Sparrow but here is a cool view of him I managed to capture


----------



## Viva

Cinder:


----------



## Senshine

This is Petto, short for Mister Geppetto:


----------



## kinbari

My betta, Scrambles died a few weeks ago and today I rescued this guy from Wal-Mart. I'm thinking either Vergil or Jishin (confidence in Japanese). But name ideas are still up in the air.


----------



## Gryphon




----------



## coolprave

2 of my Guys


----------



## phoenix91

Comparison shots of Igor my HM. In 2 months his back has straightened and his gimpy folded tail is improving. 

At the end of September:










Yesterday:










Give him a few more months of good food and recovery time and his tail will be straight and he'll be glorious!


----------



## fgradowski

Gotta share! Algernon was feeling like a total camera ham yesterday! I'd try to get a picture of his side and he'd turn to face the camera. :lol: Silly boy!

View attachment 69665


View attachment 69666


----------



## polukoff

Viva said:


> Cinder:


Wierd! I have a Double tail just like him!


----------



## moonsand0wls

Sasuke's belly is swollen :/ He's on fasting as of tomorrow.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Did you give him weekly fastings?


----------



## moonsand0wls

I replied on my thread.


----------



## JikoJiko

*These ARe my Little JUvies....*

Photos are a bit blurry.. because prob of the plastic container they are in.. when I shot these photos...
*
MY FIRST MALE:*

































*MALE #2: *


----------



## bryzy

View attachment 69962
nothing special


----------



## Viva

polukoff said:


> Wierd! I have a Double tail just like him!


Wow, they do look alike! Yours is a gorgeous blue I LOVE it! Still don't know what color Cinder is 

Here's some more pics taken today. Anyone know what that red line is along the bottom of his body? I've never noticed it before but it looks like a vein/artery...I know nothing about fish anatomy =P


----------



## bryzy

To me it looks like a blood vein.


----------



## Viva

bryanacute said:


> To me it looks like a blood vein.


Yeah...I think it just looks weird to me because I never see it.


----------



## bryzy

Seeing it on other animals I'm sure it's a blood vein


----------



## Chard56

@ Viva, he looks like a Black Copper Halfmoon DT. I had one that was very close in coloring. Yours has some very nice full finnage.







You can see the color better in his offspring.


----------



## bryzy

Wow!! He is pretty! Everybody has beautiful and nice bettas.


----------



## Viva

Chard56 said:


> @ Viva, he looks like a Black Copper Halfmoon DT. I had one that was very close in coloring. Yours has some very nice full finnage. You can see the color better in his offspring.


Ah, thank you! Now I know what to call him! I feel lucky to have found him at Petsmart, he was very unique there.


----------



## bryzy

View attachment 70062
Here is my latest. From PetSmart.


----------



## fgradowski

Vardaman snuggled upside down in one of his plants:
View attachment 70118


----------



## MistersMom

He looks dead in that picture.....  might wonna poke him...


----------



## fgradowski

Right? He's fine. I took that a few days ago. He's a silly, silly fish. He likes to shove himself into his plants.


----------



## Viva

fgradowski said:


> Right? He's fine. I took that a few days ago. He's a silly, silly fish. He likes to shove himself into his plants.


Hahahaha, I love when they do that. I swear they don't realize they have such long, delicate fins when they wedge themselves into plants!


----------



## MistersMom

Lol, its a cute picture, and i don't think they really care lol, their just like 'oh...anther ripped fin....'


----------



## fgradowski

Well, the last time he pulled those schenanigans with his plastic/silk plant he bled. I had to take the plant out and start treating the water.


----------



## cherryred

can anyone plz tell me what these spots on the face of my fish are? sometimes they diminish. Thanks!


----------



## FishyFishy89

cherryred said:


> can anyone plz tell me what these spots on the face of my fish are? sometimes they diminish. Thanks!


Pictures?
He may just be a marble betta. Marble bettas change colors often.


----------



## LuigiD

*Some recent pictures of Cloud*

Enjoy

View attachment 70273


View attachment 70274


View attachment 70275


----------



## BettaDew

bryanacute said:


> Here is my latest. From PetSmart.



Wow that is a nice one! Great job!


----------



## HalfmoonBritt12

This is Ruger, my new Halfmoon boy. Lookin good for a Petco buy!

















HMMPH!!


----------



## Aluyasha

My betta Claudius:


----------



## Weeknd

View attachment 70408


View attachment 70409


View attachment 70410


Went to Pet-co with my girlfriend and bought two betta, one for myself and one for her. This is the one that I got. I'll post a picture of the one I got for her ASAP.


----------



## FishyFishy89

B-e-a-u-tiful Weeknd!!!

I got a new shot of Spike today. I hate that AT&T logo. *rasp*


----------



## Ganymede

got a new halfmoon double-tail (not sure if he's been mislabelled or not). named knock out in memory of my friend's late betta.



















and here's tailgate inspecting his log.


----------



## HalfmoonBritt12

Tailgate is so pretty!


----------



## HalfmoonBritt12

More of Ruger


----------



## Tusksma

Tusk the elephant ear/dumbo. i had him almost a week now from Petco & he is so much more lively & friendly  not to mention his colors are much nicer, although its hard to tell in pictures (phone camera:roll. His pectoral fins are beginning to grow back as well.


----------



## Aluyasha

Beautiful fish!


----------



## Viva

tusksma said:


>


gorgeousss!!!


----------



## Ganymede

HalfmoonBritt12 said:


> Tailgate is so pretty!


thank you uwu

i managed to get a few more pictures of knock out, despite his tank's terrible lighting + he moves _fast_.




























he's such a gorgeous fish uwu so glad i got him


----------



## phoenix91

Thought i'd post Igor again. This was him in October when i took him from petsmart:










This is him today:










He's had his ups and downs but he's doing great now; i'm super happy to have him look so healthy.


----------



## Tusksma

Wow he looks amazing!  completely different it's amazing how vibrant they get after proper care.


----------



## Drafeara

*My Betta's*

Here are a few of my betta's  I have a few more but I am new to the site so thought I'd just post a few to start. I hope you enjoy. :-D


----------



## Drafeara

rustyness said:


> new betta


Beautiful


----------



## ChoclateBetta




----------



## Drafeara

Beautiful Betta and great setup 



ChoclateBetta said:


>


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Thank you.


----------



## Viva

ChoclateBetta said:


>



Awesome plants and fishy


----------



## PopzTheBetta

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=4983&pictureid=31487

he was more of a blue but then he turns green depending on the light anyone else have metalic bettas?


----------



## ChoclateBetta

It reminds my of purebread Imbellis and Betta fighters.


----------



## PopzTheBetta

he does have thoes colors doesnt he only his tail is nice and long


----------



## twolovers101

A few flaring photos of Shosta... sorry for the poor quality, I'm not really good at this yet


----------



## RoMay

Been trying to take pictures but she's been so hyper lately. I gotten one recently and I can't help but to laugh. Shows nicely her tail which I really like how it looks like split ends.


----------



## Prophecy

Here's Sassy!


----------



## tehrabbit

*My new friend, Fluffy*

My first beta fish, a Hanukkah present from my roomie. His name is Fluffy and he's a ham for the camera!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Propethy is that a Marina .5 gallon?


----------



## dly5891

*Bruno*

This is Bruno. Got him a few months ago at a shop when I was looking for a replacement Betta (I failed at keeping two of them at different occasions but sought to get better). At first I didn't like his body structure, but he was very active. I bought him because he seemed very healthy and kept looking at me when I walked by. Since then I fell in love with this overly aggressive pansy. He's killed 6 of my ghost shrimp by gobbling them, his only tankmate is the last otocinclus in his tank.


----------



## homegrown terror

dly5891 said:


> This is Bruno. Got him a few months ago at a shop when I was looking for a replacement Betta (I failed at keeping two of them at different occasions but sought to get better). At first I didn't like his body structure, but he was very active. I bought him because he seemed very healthy and kept looking at me when I walked by. Since then I fell in love with this overly aggressive pansy. He's killed 6 of my ghost shrimp by gobbling them, his only tankmate is the last otocinclus in his tank.


he's a fighter-line betta, that's why he's so aggressive.


----------



## Tappy4me

Sparky










Romeo


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Is that a halfmoon?


----------



## Goldie2nd

wonderful fish!


----------



## Tappy4me

Yep! They are both halfmoons!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

YAY! I guessed right!


----------



## zaphekiel

*New baby!*

12 week old HMPK.. so I thought he was a he, but is my fishy a SHE? Haha, also, would love some name suggestions!


----------



## Aluyasha

Great photos! I would love to see a picture of the full tank he/she is in, looks very beautiful.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Zap your fish looks so wild.


----------



## dly5891

zap this are some awesome looking plants in the background definitely gives your betta the spotlight. I can't tell the difference whether he's a she or not but he or she is beautiful! Looks very happy.


----------



## RoMay

I can't find Kaoru's thread I started but let me say at first I thought I was nuts seeing her swim in the light, then I caught it on camera and I squeed. She still looks like the old Kaoru in darker lighting but in brighter light she's actually got color now!








My newest betta Jabi aka axolotl, she's in the bucket because heating issues. Despite having the more expensive heater it just wasn't keeping her warm enough. Not to mention she's the skittish type I am hoping she'll calm down in a week or two.


----------



## Frazzle

His home


----------



## FishyFishy89

Beautiful, is there a heater in there?


----------



## Frazzle

Yes there is. Its on ghe left


----------



## bettasareawesome

OH MY GOSH HE'S PURPLE. Why have I not seen a purple betta or at least not one that looks like him.


----------



## Mo

Frazzle... THAT FISH IS AMAZING!!!!


----------



## rmarkham

I'm sure I've posted Mr. Squiggles before, but I really enjoy photographing him and he's just so pretty


----------



## Frazzle

I drip food coloring into his tank 3 times a day.


----------



## Aluyasha

Ferret looking at his new plant pot cave:


----------



## Frazzle

Kidding about the food coloring BTW

He's white. just VERY reflective. I'm pretty sure i was wearing a purple shirt that day.

YOU!!^ Gorgeous fishy


----------



## Viva

Cinder in his KK hospital tank. I just put him in it yesterday afternoon and he's already blowing a bubble nest. Hopefully its because there's no water current in there, unlike in his 10gal home:


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Yesterday I added Water Wistera.


----------



## Frazzle

Picture Choc?


----------



## SQUIRT1216

The left one is MrPimp, the right one is Squirt
View attachment 71101


This is Sushi, newest member
View attachment 71102


Squirt and Sushi currently share a 10 gallons and Pimp has his own 10 gallons


----------



## Goldie2nd

Wow awesome Choc


----------



## Pastel

This is my newest betta, a friend of mine let me pick him out as a christmas present after my previous one died from dropsy.
I haven't named him yet, but he's a half moon betta and at first was very shy and hesitant, but is much more lively and feisty.


----------



## Goldie2nd

aww beautiful guy!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Pastel you have a chocolate too.


----------



## cjayBetta

My Daughters new little guy - She named him Fluff


----------



## RoMay

Unamused bettas. From left if my roommates betta name unknown, Then center is my betta Kaoru, and Jabi


----------



## Pastel

ChoclateBetta said:


> Pastel you have a chocolate too.


is that what that color is called? It's really pretty and unique from what I saw at the store :3


----------



## amyteee

Jiro! He's a naughty boy but you can't get mad at that little face.


----------



## Goldie2nd

awww good close up.


----------



## Devina

Here are two of my boy! I think I've decided to name him Weasley. STill a little uncertain though. First one is him swimming down to see the camera, and the second really shows off his colors.

View attachment 71372


View attachment 71373


----------



## Viva

amyteee said:


> Jiro! He's a naughty boy but you can't get mad at that little face.


Omg that's a *perfect* portrait! You should have it oil painted LOL!


----------



## fleetfish

My red VT, Radaghast.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Very pretty. However, i think you may have a spade tail. I find they're more pretty.


----------



## bryzy

And rare. He looks like he has had fine rot though.
That's Angel. Mad as can be.


----------



## allaboutfish

This is Apisto my orange dragon full moon betta.
















This is Zues my multi doubletail








This is Violet my dumbo salmon hmpk.


----------



## fleetfish

Apisto is GORGEOUS. :shock:

And yes, Rad jumped his tank a few days ago, and his fins are a little damaged, but he's none worse for the wear.


----------



## allaboutfish

Thanks!


----------



## Goldie2nd

Beautiful Bettas guys!


----------



## homegrown terror

fleetfish said:


> My red VT, Radaghast.


haha shouldn't radagast be a BROWN fish?


----------



## fleetfish

Oh I know he should be brown but the name has stuck.


----------



## Viva

*My new baby betta*

After searching Petsmart which had about 15 bettas in the entire store, no amano shrimp and no assassin snails I went to Petco. Petco had A LOT of bettas, live plants in almost all of their aquariums (I picked up a crypt and a marimo moss ball) and had both amano shrimp and assassin snails, which I bought 5 of each. I also picked up a new baby betta, here he is in his 5.5 gal tank. He's (I say he, I'm hoping hes a male CT or a PK, though I'd be happy with anything) extremely small, about 3/4 of an inch in length. I've already seen him scouring the bottom of the tank for bits of food and eating, he's so cute! He was the most colorful of all the babies and seemed healthy so I picked him. I did see one dead one though ( They had a lot of gorgeous bettas there.


----------



## Goldie2nd

Love the baby for sure adorable and so healthy looking.


----------



## bryzy

*drooling* he/she is SO cute.


----------



## acadialover

I have been really surprised t the large selection of gorgeous betta's at the Petco's in and around Seattle.
I wonder where they get them.


----------



## homegrown terror

fin shape is looking very much like a male PK.


----------



## Silverfang

Just a gorgeous shot while floating two new girls. So friendly!


----------



## Viva

Thanks all, I've named my baby Prize.


homegrown terror said:


> fin shape is looking very much like a male PK.


That's awesome!!!! Makin me excited to see him all growed up.


----------



## Viva

Silverfang said:


> Just a gorgeous shot while floating two new girls. So friendly!


Awwww, they're all adorable!


----------



## Neight

Kaiser and Nero, my two boys. Kaiser is the red, white and blue grizzle, and Nero is the sea green, red and brown/black boy. Both are VT! Oh, and the bottles certainly isn't Kaiser's home. He lives in my ten gallon with a few platies and a balloon molly, it's just that he is hard to photograph, so that was entirely temporary. I use it for water changes and pictures.


----------



## veilmist

Peachgirl said:


> I just got my little buddy today. Im gonna be moving into college and they said we can only have fish for pets so! I got myself a little friend to keep me company in the dorm since i have to leave my dog and bird behind at home. I named him Toshu!


I did the same thing because of my cat! Toshu even looks like my fish Cadence haha.


----------



## Charley101

This is Blue


----------



## Goldie2nd

Love Blues tank


----------



## Ganymede

after seeing my fish my friend wanted one, so i went with her to petco to help her pick out a fish, and i ended up getting another one! i might have a problem.




























sold as halfmoon. he looks like a marble, which i've recently fallen in love with. he was pretty aggressive at the store (trying to nibble my fingers through the cup) but now that he's in a nice tank he's calmed down quite a bit.


----------



## Goldie2nd

awww sooo cute I want a new Betta but I don't have the space for it sadly


----------



## fleetfish

Beautieful bettas everyone! 

My baby boy, Solstice. I've only had him for a few days and he's become a li'l flaremonster


----------



## FishyFishy89

My lock screen pic. I like it alot. Especially since the Galaxy S3 has water effects for the lock screen.


----------



## Viva

Awesome! I totally forgot to take a good one with my phone for a nice background.


----------



## acadialover

NOw THAT is a sweet screen !
hOw did you do it ?


----------



## FishyFishy89

acadialover said:


> NOw THAT is a sweet screen !
> hOw did you do it ?


Depends on the phone. Most smartphones allow you to crop a piece of the photo for your wallpaper/or lock screen. I believe most phones follow a similar procedure for using a photo as wallpaper; select your picture, click for menu or settings, now click set picture as and go from there.


----------



## acadialover

Thanks !! It is sweet !


----------



## callistra

fleetfish said:


> Beautieful bettas everyone!
> 
> My baby boy, Solstice. I've only had him for a few days and he's become a li'l flaremonster


Love his colors!


----------



## acadialover

wow, VERY pretty.


----------



## MangoWango

Pictures don't do this boy justice


----------



## Hopelessaddict101

BOCT male.


----------



## SebastianVU

I really like the black ones, maybe I should get a black betta next 

Here's mine:


----------



## acadialover

Beautiful. can anyone tell me how to upload from an Galaxy phone (android ) ?


----------



## Chard56

I've been working on this line for several years. Red Finned Gold Dragons. I've named them Fire Dragons because when they swim they shimmer and shine like they actually were on fire.


----------



## madmonahan

fleetfish said:


> My red VT, Radaghast.


He is so pretty! His red is so bright!!


----------



## SQUIRT1216

acadialover said:


> Beautiful. can anyone tell me how to upload from an Galaxy phone (android ) ?


I dont think you can directly. It has to be through a computer, or through another website that has a url ie. photobucket or flickr. If someone knows, please enlighten me


----------



## Myates

Love him  Would be a fun project! 



Chard56 said:


> I've been working on this line for several years. Red Finned Gold Dragons. I've named them Fire Dragons because when they swim they shimmer and shine like they actually were on fire.


----------



## Myates

Two of my reds.. brothers Rebel and Ranger.. their daddy is in the breeding tank right now trying to impress a girl (hoping to get some pinks) - he's a mess with his fins, so no pictures of him right now. Going to breed Rebel down the road, debating on rehoming Ranger. Great boy, but don't need twins right now, need the space.


----------



## CrazyFishDude

Sadly I only have one picture of her, but this is my stepsister's female veil tail named Mystery. I had my own betta, but sadly after four years of having him, he died. R.I.P. Jimmy. :-(

But to keep from dampening the mood, Mystery is a beautiful female betta and has been rather healthy. It's an iPhone picture, but I hope it looks okay. And the water level is low because in her tank, water evaporates in like 2 days...


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Wanted to show off some of my 100% homebred bettas in their new home. They are still getting used to mum and dad not being around anymore. Such babies and they are over a year old. 













































Having a wrestle in the sunlight. This photo does show how orange the tank water is though!


----------



## SQUIRT1216

Nice, are they rutilans?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yep. I think they are _Betta sp. cf. rutilans green_ (according to the IBC website) as they have much more green iridescence than any rutilans I have had or seen. 

Great little fish but quite aggressive. My 1/2 inch fry are already flaring and carrying on in the grow-out.


----------



## Kwomais

So, I know that Alpha's a delta tail, not the halfmoon he was labeled as (that was obvious to me, even in the store when he wouldn't flare), but what I don't know is what to call him colour-wise. Multi-colour? Pastel? He has some very obvious iridescence, and each day since I've had him his colours have brightened and darkened. When I first saw him (I bought him and had the petstore hold him for me over Christmas because I was out of town for Christmas) he was all white with a few spots of pink and blue here and there and 2 on his body. Could he be a marble?


----------



## Chard56

He looks like he came from my Platinum Red White and Blue line.


----------



## Kwomais

OMG lol he totally does! I'm willing to bet you didn't ship him to a petland labeled as a blue halfmoon though...


----------



## Aluyasha

Vespasian:


----------



## acadialover

Really pretty !


----------



## SQUIRT1216

Aluyasha said:


> Vespasian:


Hey, where does one can get a plakat with different tails except aquabid? i dont think fish store even sell any except for just the "dragon scaled" one. O love plakats but they kinda hard to come by


----------



## aemaki09

ebay
Possibly petco


----------



## SebastianVU

His name is Dr. Bubbles


----------



## madmonahan

SebastianVU said:


> His name is Dr. Bubbles


0-O I LOVE mustards!!!!!! :-D :-D


----------



## Fenghuang

Only the second full day in his tank and he had already gained so much more colour. 

Before:









After:


----------



## FishyFishy89

I think he may just be a marble betta. But I love his colors either way.


----------



## Aluyasha

SQUIRT1216 said:


> Hey, where does one can get a plakat with different tails except aquabid? i dont think fish store even sell any except for just the "dragon scaled" one. O love plakats but they kinda hard to come by


 I got him at Petco. 
Petsmart tends to have only three types, VT, CT, and dragon scale. All the Petcos I have been to have at least ten types, usually all the fin types plus baby bettas and giants.


----------



## Juicebox

the girls

View attachment 72798


View attachment 72799


----------



## Deerwalker

This is Poser- my blue/red VT :blueyay:


----------



## HarpaBetta

444 pages o.o


----------



## RoMay

Finially got a picture of Jabi the betta I got a few weeks back. While she's a little bit distorted due to the curve of the glass you can see why I fell in love with her.


----------



## veilmist

My mom's new EE from Petco, he is so active! Constantly swimming in his 2.5 gal home . He is such a sweetheart, swimming up to the tank to say hi to EVERYONE! haha he is the new baby of the family, the cat is insanely jealous. His name is Largo. (sorry this is the best quality I could get with my phone).


----------



## acadialover

veilmist said:


> My mom's new EE from Petco, he is so active! Constantly swimming in his 2.5 gal home . He is such a sweetheart, swimming up to the tank to say hi to EVERYONE! haha he is the new baby of the family, the cat is insanely jealous. His name is Largo. (sorry this is the best quality I could get with my phone).


wow, he is gorgeous.


----------



## veilmist

Thank you so much! He is pretty small so I think he is pretty young. My mom dotes on him and before we could get him a heater (it came the next day) my mom took her new ultra-soft blanket and wrapped his tank with it. Haha. His "ears" look larger now and have splayed out. He was one of those "oh look at the Bettas- Oh my gosh that one said hi I need to take him home!" Betta's Lol! If you know what I mean.


----------



## acadialover




----------



## madmonahan

Mr.Grumpy. ^_^

View attachment 73169


----------



## madmonahan

Currently no name:

View attachment 73176


----------



## fleetfish

My new doubletail boy! I've been looking for a DT for awhile. He's so perfectly tiny


----------



## aemaki09

fleetfish said:


> My new doubletail boy! I've been looking for a DT for awhile. He's so perfectly tiny


 
Wow! He's gorgeous!!! Where did you find him?


----------



## fleetfish

He's from, believe it or not, a mall LPS which usually only stocks VTs and CTs. I was pretty surprised when I saw him.


----------



## emeraldmaster

well, he is too adorable for his own good! i love him!


----------



## FishyFishy89

I love how his fins almost appear to dissappear.


----------



## lbenn93

this is my new betta. I have not come up with a name yet. 
He is a Copper-red Butterfly. He is very shiny with a black mask
He either has super delta tail or a half moon, i cant get him to flair his tail fully (or face) let alone stop moving, and he is still very young and growing; his tail and fins are nearly indistinguishable most times, running smoothly. 
He sometimes has difficulty turning himself around with them  mostly if he is turning sharply. other wise he is a very happy, active fish, who always wants to look you in the face
if someone can tell me which tail he has i would appreciate it!


----------



## Syriiven

*Pic Heavy*

I've yet to post my bettas here, and figured, why not? 

Demi - wild/plakat? female w/ bad swim bladder and re-growing fin

















Sylvannas - blue plakat? Calm, dainty eater

















Seiya - partial dragonscale/teal marble Super DT (keep hoping he's a halfmoon)
Before
















Now

















Kaelcgos - blue/turquoise irid double-ray CT (just started going double)

















Slyph - steel-blue ct (i think also a double-ray?) smaller than my bony pinky, finally has some weight to him and has lost his timidness from when I got him two weeks ago

























And the two of the babies I'll be getting from Sena start of February =)

Toothless

















and Vol'jin, for now deemed Little 'V' (month ago, he's not so small now but does NOT like the camera)










Can't wait to share more in a few months after I get my two new boys and 6 girls for my sorority tank.


----------



## Syriiven

lbenn93 said:


> this is my new betta. I have not come up with a name yet.
> He is a Copper-red Butterfly. He is very shiny with a black mask
> He either has super delta tail or a half moon, i cant get him to flair his tail fully (or face) let alone stop moving, and he is still very young and growing; his tail and fins are nearly indistinguishable most times, running smoothly.
> He sometimes has difficulty turning himself around with them  mostly if he is turning sharply. other wise he is a very happy, active fish, who always wants to look you in the face
> if someone can tell me which tail he has i would appreciate it!


He's beautiful =) Sorry, my name magic isn't working tonight ^^; But grats on a wonderful little guy!


----------



## Skyewillow

Here's my horde!
Archipelago









Jade (left) & Mushu (right) (mid-flirt)









Skerries (his pectoral fins are huge for such a small fish!)


----------



## Syriiven

I still can't get over how big Jade is, but Mushu's so hopelessy in love it's so cute!


----------



## Skyewillow

Yea, can you imagine that she was a tiny little thing when we got her? I don't know what Mikel has fed her over the last year, but she really grew!!


----------



## logisticsguy




----------



## RoMay

@logisticsguy ha ha love your baby.









Mommy told me to sit still, I did-and scared her.









I also do a pretty good possessed imprssion.


----------



## jinxhex

This is Hedwig, my new VT :lol:


----------



## homegrown terror

jinxhex said:


> This is Hedwig, my new VT :lol:


i put on some makeup....:lol:


----------



## Viva

Prize eating a tasty bloodworm. I just want him/her to grow up already so I can figure out what type of betta it is!


----------



## fleetfish

Viva, I think you have a female. 

Lovely fishies everyone


----------



## Skyewillow

fleetfish said:


> Viva, I think you have a female.
> 
> Lovely fishies everyone


+1
(on both counts lol)


----------



## madmonahan

Yeah, female. I see an egg spot!


----------



## mushumouse

i finally got space ghost settled into his new tank this week! he seems to really love it. it's even harder to photograph him than before now, it seems like he hasn't stopped zipping around the tank for days. he has a new roommate too, patrick swayze the ghost shrimp. so far so good. swayze is almost as big as he is, and he's nipped at him a few times, but swayze is so fast he's never come anywhere near catching him. 


















finally got him to flare, too! though it was impossible to get a picture of him because he went beserk, i did get a blurry capture of his full spread. i think that top fin curl is here to stay, the first spine looks almost like it's been broken and healed crooked & i don't know how it would straighten up on its own, but he's doing great in all other areas! he looked like this two weeks ago.


----------



## Skyewillow

What a night and day difference! He looks great!


----------



## acadialover

He's gorgeous, and I like your tank. Is it white sand or crushed rock (duh,,,sand )


----------



## mushumouse

thank you! yes, it's regular petco brand aquarium sand, though it looks a shade lighter in the pictures than it usually does because of the LEDs. i've been trying to keep the look natural while i learn how to grow these plants. i'd like to switch the black river rocks out with something shiny and striking like hematite, but i'm going to have to figure out what's safe for the water (i have a suspicion that it might leech being a mineral).


----------



## acadialover

ahhh just got the same....However, i think it might be hard to grow your plants with the led ?


----------



## mushumouse

yeah it might, but i'm going to wait and see. i read a bunch of reviews on this specific tank that seemed to say they were growing plants fine under the light, and i picked out low-light plants & keep it in one of the sunniest spots in the house. we'll have to see. i've had them all for at least a week and a half and nothing's dramatically died yet at least so fingers crossed.


----------



## acadialover

oh good.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Weirdest place I have ever seen a betta make a nest. 










Found some eggs floating on the surface this morning and when they vanished I thought nothing of it. Until I saw these and what I think is my male guarding them. Either that or it is the female eyeing them off to have a snack.


----------



## Skyewillow

What species is that, LittleBetta? It looks so cool!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

It's a Betta uberis. I had to block his tank off from the others as his neighbours were stressing him out and he kept moving his eggs around the tank. I didn't even know they had spawned.


----------



## Saphira101

*My BETTAS!!!!!!!*

Winter, CT female Betta








Pi, VT female Betta with (Fin rot?)








Peach, VT male Betta (the tail-biter)








Merlin, CT male Betta








Enjoy!!


----------



## bryzy

View attachment 74218
New Guy named Aquaris.


----------



## obxfiction

A very happy Azure in his new home.


----------



## lf0210

This is my baby, Skittle, Waving to every other Betta rescue!


----------



## BaboBetta

My new halfmoon. Haven't found a name thats right for him yet...
for now i call him what my daughter calls him...Pish :lol:


----------



## Chiu

This is my little fella. His fins where quite short when I got him, but they're starting to grow nicely. I'm excited about the red coloring. :3


----------



## Chard56

BaboBetta said:


> My new halfmoon. Haven't found a name thats right for him yet...
> for now i call him what my daughter calls him...Pish :lol:


 He looks like some of mine that have a Champagne looking color. I don't name any of them but how about Lawrence Welk? I almost got a job at the Lawrence Welk Champagne Theatre in Branson.


----------



## madmonahan

BaboBetta said:


> My new halfmoon. Haven't found a name thats right for him yet...
> for now i call him what my daughter calls him...Pish :lol:


Squish. Lol that's what I thought when I saw him. ;-)


----------



## BaboBetta

lol...both squish and lawrence are good names. Thanks you guys.


----------



## homegrown terror

BaboBetta said:


> lol...both squish and lawrence are good names. Thanks you guys.


my son's crowntail is named Squishy.


----------



## Kwomais

I'm awfully fond of "Pish" I think it's adorable!


----------



## BaboBetta

Kwomais said:


> I'm awfully fond of "Pish" I think it's adorable!


lol thanks to jas. It is adorable. And its something easy for her to say.


----------



## obxfiction

BaboBetta said:


> My new halfmoon. Haven't found a name thats right for him yet...
> for now i call him what my daughter calls him...Pish :lol:


 Half moon....you could call him Luna. He's really pretty, btw.


----------



## RabidAliver

Even though his tail hasn't recovered yet in this picture, I thought I'd show this shot of Asura  I like this picture a lot:


----------



## peachii

Marbles is a camera hog. lookit me lookit me lookit me.


----------



## peachii

Sunset loves squidwards house so very much, keeps him occupied and he stays in it a lot.


----------



## homegrown terror

RabidAliver said:


> Even though his tail hasn't recovered yet in this picture, I thought I'd show this shot of Asura  I like this picture a lot:


hooray for super-red VT's! here's mine, named Godric (little guy is HUGE, at least 3 inches full body size)


----------



## RabidAliver

homegrown terror said:


> hooray for super-red VT's! here's mine, named Godric (little guy is HUGE, at least 3 inches full body size)


Godric is a really pretty boy  I love most bettas with that super-red coloring! It's a really gorgeous color :-D


----------



## 319

Sebastian found his shadow XD


----------



## Goldie2nd

My New Dragon Scale Betta Spyro.


----------



## Skyewillow

Kwomais said:


> I'm awfully fond of "Pish" I think it's adorable!


Me too!


----------



## fgradowski

Vardaman looked so pretty here. Since this picture has been taken he has destroyed his fins:
View attachment 74794


----------



## aemaki09

Thought this picture was really cute! 
The big one is a female black dragon HMPK
The little one is a Juvie female preacha x wild PK female
This is right after they were added to my sorority tank


----------



## madmonahan

That is adorable aemaki! She is so small!!


----------



## Silverfang

A mis labeled female. First night home, "she" nested over half her QT tank.
Then her ventrals grew, and grew, and grew.


----------



## mstenorsaxplayer

*My little one*

His name is Lil Sano. I am having a hard time getting him health. I rescued him last April from a woman who kept him in cold water under her bed.He was grey when I first got him. He had velvet, fungus, ick, was malnuritied, and was depressed.
View attachment 74923


View attachment 74924


----------



## madmonahan

*picture spam! XD*

*
View attachment 74929
*
View attachment 74930

View attachment 74931

View attachment 74932

View attachment 74933

View attachment 74934

View attachment 74935

View attachment 74936


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta

Nice fish ya got there madmonahan!

mstenorsaxplayer: Poor guy; I am sure hes happy now!

Lol Silver "she" looks pretty


----------



## Silverfang

And to this day, 7 months later, a nesting champ!


----------



## blu the betta

*my delta tail*

hes beautiful isnt he.:-D


----------



## fgradowski

mstenorsaxplayer--Lil Sano looks just like my Algernon! I thought it was Algernon at first. Haha.


----------



## logisticsguy

This is Finnigan. He is a 8.5 week old marble HM.


----------



## Viva

Finnigan is sooo pretty!!!!


----------



## halliebean

Sif, my female VT (and first female of any variety). She's lived with me for several months now. 









My new little friend, Odin, male VT. 

(Sorry for the crappy picture quality. My camera doesn't like my fish for some reason.)


----------



## Skyrocket Moon

logisticsguy said:


> This is Finnigan. He is a 8.5 week old marble HM.


I've never seen a marble like that very unique


----------



## fleetfish

New Pink Dal VT, Grapefruit. 

Personally, I think he is one sexy fish, lol  










More pics soon, he's still adjusting to his surroundings. I saw him yesterday and just couldn't resist him.


----------



## Viva

Grapefruit has such an amazing color/pattern. Very unique!


----------



## breezywillow

*Weebles*

Webbles


----------



## mushumouse

wow, is webbles really purple or is it just the light? 

grapefruit looks awesome! i'd love to see more photos, i wonder if he's going to get more of those little orange spots?


----------



## breezywillow

He's actually dark blue, must be all the lights I had on to take the picture, if I use the flash on my phone he turns green lol


----------



## Chard56

Ha ha ha! That's funny because when I take pictures of my Purple Bettas people think they are Blue. Sometimes I hate my camera.


----------



## Chili Padi

My latest betta edition.

CrownTail named Sunset
View attachment 75513


VeilTail named Marble
View attachment 75514


VeilTail named Calista
View attachment 75515


----------



## breezywillow

Chard56 said:


> Ha ha ha! That's funny because when I take pictures of my Purple Bettas people think they are Blue. Sometimes I hate my camera.


Right?? I thought it was so weird to go from blue to bright green just because of a flash, but im not a color spectrum expert so maybe thats normal lol


----------



## rangerserena

my betta boy 'hush' and some of his molly and rasbora buddies


----------



## homegrown terror

rangerserena said:


> my betta boy 'hush' and some of his molly and rasbora buddies


i think those are platies, not mollies (either that or they're very young, fat mollies)


----------



## aemaki09

They look like platies to me too. Which seem to be more common. But either way they are practically the same thing



Anyways, here's a couple 5 day old babies! (On the penny wort leaf, black dots)


----------



## RuniChan

319 said:


> Sebastian found his shadow XD


Omg he's... he's so... GORGEOUS! I looooove Sebastian's color <3 <3 <3


----------



## Skyrocket Moon

aemaki09 said:


> Anyways, here's a couple 5 day old babies! (On the penny wort leaf, black dots)


Aw I see their cute little developed eyes, but that's about it lol.


----------



## BlueBlazeSilverHeart

this is my new girl^^ anyone have any idea what color/fin type she is? or name suggestions^^
the double tail looking thing is just a turn in the tank... oop...


----------



## fgradowski

Hey, I've seen that picture of Sunset on Instagram before!


----------



## gargleknobs

My veiltail, King









The poor baby is currently undergoing treatment for fin rot.

I'm curious if anyone knows, I've never actually seen another betta colored like him. His head is black, fading into a silver body and whitish/silver fins fading into maroon. He has spots on his dorsal.
Is this color just not seen because it's undesirable and no one breeds for it? I've been searching for images of another fish colored like him with no luck.

This is how he was colored when I brought him home.


----------



## acadialover

Beautiful !


----------



## logisticsguy

Finnigan 10 week old


----------



## lbenn93

gargleknobs said:


> My veiltail, King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poor baby is currently undergoing treatment for fin rot.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone knows, I've never actually seen another betta colored like him. His head is black, fading into a silver body and whitish/silver fins fading into maroon. He has spots on his dorsal.
> Is this color just not seen because it's undesirable and no one breeds for it? I've been searching for images of another fish colored like him with no luck.
> 
> This is how he was colored when I brought him home.





He is the same colour as my Spartacus  
your betta is a red-copper. causes the silver/black body + red on the fins. im not sure the other pattern present that causes the speckling on the tail. look up on this type to find out more 

spartacus is red copper butterfly comb/superdelta , he has a half red and half black tailwith silver streaks, with the silver and black body


----------



## madmonahan

gargleknobs said:


> My veiltail, King


I'm pretty sure you Veiltail is a Crowntail. ;-)


----------



## gargleknobs

Woops. I meant crowntail, I don't know why I said Veiltail.

Oh, cool, lbenn93! I'll have to look into it more. Thank you.


----------



## liz26914

one of my new fishies.


----------



## SirIsaacNewton

My name is also my fishes name. I've wanted to get fish for a while but never did-until recently-my wife got me this blue-male veiltail betta. I'm absolutely enthused with the little fella.


----------



## Viva

SirIsaacNewton said:


> My name is also my fishes name. I've wanted to get fish for a while but never did-until recently-my wife got me this blue-male veiltail betta. I'm absolutely enthused with the little fella.


He's gorgeous! I love blues.


----------



## nursethalia

This is my new dalmatian halfmoon! He's got a little pink face with a white body and some gorgeous blue spots. He has no name yet. I was thinking of naming him Ghost because of his white body, but my sister says it's a cheesy name. What do you guys think?


----------



## Kwomais

What about Pongo, to address the fact that he's a dalmatian. Ghost is such a common betta name I feel.


----------



## FishyFishy89

The 1st thing I noticed was not your fish but the CAT in your avatar!! At 1st I was like "Oh hey, it looks like Pus Pus" and then I was like "WHOA!!! Holy Eyes!!!"


----------



## nursethalia

Haha, I actually thought about Pongo, but I didn't want to be too obvious! Maybe Feron? I'm a huge sucker for the game Mass Effect, I'm trying to think of side characters with cool names...


----------



## nursethalia

FishyFishy89 said:


> The 1st thing I noticed was not your fish but the CAT in your avatar!! At 1st I was like "Oh hey, it looks like Pus Pus" and then I was like "WHOA!!! Holy Eyes!!!"


I've had a few people ask if it's my cat, but sadly no. Neither of my cuties have such big eyes! I nabbed the photo off the Cheezburger network ;-)


----------



## Newbettamommy13

I used to have a goldfish named Hannibal! How Funny! , Rest in peace to both our little Hannibals (and the other fishies too of course) Here's my little Mojo


----------



## popcorndeer

cajunmomof4 said:


> Atreyu
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samhain
> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> Pepper in his water change cup
> ]


i would die for pepper:shock: he is soo pretty


----------



## homegrown terror

Newbettamommy13 said:


> I used to have a goldfish named Hannibal! How Funny! , Rest in peace to both our little Hannibals (and the other fishies too of course) Here's my little Mojo


we've actually got a betta Hannibal as well (he's an EE, so he's named after the general who fought with war elephants)


----------



## Newbettamommy13

Appropriate name for him, being an EE, I'd say  . Being a horror fan, mine was named after Hannibal Lecter from Silence of the lambs, also it was around Halloween time when I got him. This is my Hannibal


----------



## acadialover

Ditto... out with Ghost in with something new....


----------



## Fenghuang

A few new pictures. Can anyone tell me if its normal for the edges of bettas' tail to fray like the edges of my multi's does? It's not bad and you can't really see it in the picture, but there seems to be some tiny tears in it.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Fraying fins can mean either light tail biting or fin rot.


----------



## Alysssa440

^^ This is my little guy, Kells. I don't know how he does it but he's managed tostay alive for close to two years now. Before I had a car my friend and I would walk to Walmart when we needed something and one day I found him and had to have him! We made our fifteen minute walk back in about 35 degree weather and he was still good. He's jumped out of bowls while I was cleaning his tank, been through about three tanks and tolerates my little siblings pressing their ugly faces on his glass. I love his colors so much, I think he's just beautiful.


----------



## Viva

Here is my newest addition...my fourth betta (still unnamed). He's a mustard gas "halfmoon" but I think he is really a delta tail. He's still really small and has some growing to do though! Got him at PetSmart. There were a lot of bettas with fin rot and every cup was dirty


----------



## acadialover

VERY PRETTY !
LOt's of clean water and a little salt....


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Well I released the father of my juveniles into the tank with them as he was living in a 4L breeders net (his female died). 



























One of his juveniles. Think it is a male.

He is not too sure about this whole bare-bottom thing so he spends most of his time freaking out about it. His juveniles are fascinated by him.


----------



## logisticsguy

Spike @ 11 weeks


----------



## Rojoneko

Popping in now to say I just love the sight of all the beautiful and gorgeous bettas. I'm still looking through the thread, but I love how pretty they all are. Can't wait to see more :3.


----------



## MistersMom

Fat Amy  He;s so cute for a dude! and dainty.
View attachment 77028


----------



## logisticsguy

This is Minni. She is a 2.5 month old girl.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Cannibalistic fry. Just saw it gobbling down one of its newly free-swimming siblings so it has lost parent tank privileges haha. Going to have to go into a grow-out same as everyone else. 










Here's mum barring up for the male


----------



## alisonelisabeth

This is Frank, after Frank Sinatra, Ol' Blue Eyes. I never knew a fish could have so much personality!


----------



## MistersMom

Thats what i said when i had my 1st betta!!!!


----------



## Viva

My newest addition from Petco yesterday. They had soooo many beautiful bettas there, they must've just gotten a shipment in. It was really hard to choose but I knew I wanted an HMPK so it narrowed it down quite a bit. I almost got a blue/purple EE HMPK but instead, to my surprise, I chose a salamander/red colored one. I'm usually not fond of that color but this one stood out to me because of it's pretty white outline. I almost chose a lovely yellow HMPK with some black marbling and there were ALOT of gorgeous HMDT's, which are my favorite tail type because of their huge finnage. Anyways, this is my new betta. Haven't thought of a name but I love his white upper lip and his half-red pectoral fins. I did notice either an injury or deformity in his right pelvic fin but idk if its noticable in the pictures. It doesn't have the white tip like the left one, it's considerably shorter, and looks curled at the bottom (first pic).

 

 


It was hard getting pics of him because hes so shy and staying at the back of the tank...still getting used to his surroundings.


----------



## Viva

Just got a better pic:


----------



## paris38

He is cute!I need to figure out how to post pictures


----------



## Litlover11

Here is my new crowntail! I saw him today at petsmart and I just fell in love! He is pretty shy, but he is probably still getting used to his new home. I don't have a name yet, and any suggestions are welcome. I thought about naming him Valentine, but that might be too cheesy
View attachment 77471
View attachment 77472


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

So, I was doing some quick water changes and I wanted to show you guys what I mean by Odahviing being bigger than Dovahkiin. Primarily in body size.


----------



## Viva

Nice comparison photo. My new hmpk has a HUGE body and my new HM is teeny tiny.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Thank you! I noticed that Dovahkiin flares at his own reflection, but he refuses to flare at Odahviing. My boyfriend says it's because he's scared he'll get the tar beat out of him. It's terrible, but I couldn't help but laugh, since Odahviing was flaring like a mad man.


----------



## Viva

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Thank you! I noticed that Dovahkiin flares at his own reflection, but he refuses to flare at Odahviing. My boyfriend says it's because he's scared he'll get the tar beat out of him. It's terrible, but I couldn't help but laugh, since Odahviing was flaring like a mad man.


LOL! It's probably true!!!


----------



## KwLDeL

*My new betta*

Can someone tell me the type of beta he is just by this picture? Also I have my betta in a 2 gallon tank he is very small I would like to know first is there any way to tell my fish's age and second will he grow and if so at what rate and how can I help him grow? Sorry also how can I tell his gender.? Thanks and Thanks to everyone for taking the time to share their knowledge.


----------



## Viva

KwLDeL said:


> Can someone tell me the type of beta he is just by this picture? Also I have my betta in a 2 gallon tank he is very small I would like to know first is there any way to tell my fish's age and second will he grow and if so at what rate and how can I help him grow? Sorry also how can I tell his gender.? Thanks and Thanks to everyone for taking the time to share their knowledge.


He looks like a bicolor double tail. I don't really know the colors...maybe copper and red? I'm bad with colors.


----------



## MistersMom

So the blue-ish female is Jupiter, the Red dude is Odie (Odysseus) his fins are real heavy so he normally lays at the bottom of the tank, inhis hammock, or like that.... and the huge brown w/ iridesence is Sister. theres 2 of sister so you can see all her colors.... he has had fin rot, and im not going to lie i was hoping it would get weird fo his weird fin bottoms, but it didnt. They grow sideways at the bottom for some reason , as you will see.... And he has a tad bitof fon melt, but none of my other fish do, so idk whats up with it. and the really colorful double tail plakat is Fat Amy, its a boy though.... 
View attachment 77584


View attachment 77585




View attachment 77588


View attachment 77587
View attachment 77586


----------



## BettaGurl79

*Flotsom*

Showing me how much he hates water changes. :-D


----------



## MistersMom

my female and your male are the exact same colors....


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I know my fry are getting bigger when they start to come out as more than just blurry specks. 














































This is them after a feeding of live BBS.


----------



## Chard56

You must have a nice camera to get good micro shots like that. Cute little pink full bellies. What kind are they?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Haha it's my mum's. She has a Canon Eos. I just steal it and keep it in my room to take fish photos. I should get the macro lens and tripod out but it takes decent enough shots without. 

They are Betta palangkarensis. 

Here is mum:









Here is dad:









Had to separate them for a while, as they kept spawning and I didn't have enough room for all the fry.


----------



## Chard56

Oh to be cursed so. I haven't had a spawn in almost three weeks. I could really fatten up my pair of Oscars with a couple hundred Bettas, (Shouting to them in the other room) "You hear that guys, Oscar food that's what you'll be if you don't produce soon, fodder for the Oscars!!! And by the way they don't look like the Red Wine variety are they the Green Neon?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah that is what they are called by our wholesaler. "Green Neon Ninja," but I am thinking they are Betta sp. 'Sengalang/Palangkayara' which seem to be a sort of undescribed species that is listed under the coccina (claret) complex. 

Haha I have so many fry at the moment. It also takes these guys 12 months or so to reach full size so you have to have room for them all for a long time. 

Splendens annoy me with how fussy they can be. I had a beautiful male/female sibling pair and they spawned three or so times without leaving a mark on each other and he ate the eggs every single time. I could have cried.


----------



## acadialover

Viva said:


> Just got a better pic:


He is gorgeous ! I got the same fish from my Petco yesterday only he is an elephant ear ? HUGE white front fins. Mine had a cloudy eye, so they said I could take him home half price and see if I can make him well.... He is so pretty I could not resist, They also had a beautiful bright blue and white one.. THey get their new shipments on T or WEd, and they have been having some gorgeous betta here in seattle. Only change the cup..... ONCE a week !! HOrrible !!:--(


----------



## logisticsguy

You brought lunch right?


----------



## acadialover

Very funny !


----------



## Chard56

They don't look like they've been missing any meals.


----------



## Jexx

Galileo and Esmeralda <3


----------



## fleetfish

A friend of mine just got her first betta, and they're letting me foster her until they get a tank cycled. What a pretty little fishy ... I wish I could keep her. I think she's a salamander ... from pestmart of all places! I need to know where they got this girl, she's beautiful!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

My girls came in the mail today! Their tank is set up. I'm getting the bottom feeders back in before I get them in with my other previous girls (maybe, that's still on hold). They're all in temp hospital tanks until then. None are sick, but they're hard to get pics of! So active!!!


----------



## djembekah

they're sooo pretty, Kitty!!!


----------



## MistersMom

Oh my chizz ❤!! AGAIN kitty, i love your fish!!! ｡◕‿‿◕｡


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Thanks! I can't wait until I get to breed these girls with my boys! Two of my boys are still coming, but still! I can't wait to see how beautiful their fry will be! <3


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I think my male uberis is going for the record of longest ventral fins in comparison to body size.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Sorry, the first and last "females" are actually males.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I was going to say that first one looked suspiciously like a male. It's sucks when that happens. I used to get accidental males all the time.

Good thing about light bodied fish is you can usually see their ovaries either with your naked eye or a torch.


----------



## homegrown terror

LittleBettaFish said:


> I was going to say that first one looked suspiciously like a male. It's sucks when that happens. I used to get accidental males all the time.
> 
> Good thing about light bodied fish is you can usually see their ovaries either with your naked eye or a torch.


i read that last bit non-britishly, and for a second was horrified at the thought of a large open flame near somebody's fish


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

homegrown terror said:


> i read that last bit non-britishly, and for a second was horrified at the thought of a large open flame near somebody's fish



LOL good thing for this comment or I would still be horrified!!!


----------



## Riorider95

*My bettas*

View attachment 78196

This is tucker my platinum white half moon


----------



## Riorider95

View attachment 78197

This is my new male. He dosent have a name yet. Any ideas?


----------



## Riorider95

This is my female also dosent have a name if you have any ideas.
View attachment 78198


----------



## Agility4fun

Male = Dijon
Female = Pinky Pie


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Riorider95 said:


> This is my female also dosent have a name if you have any ideas.
> View attachment 78198


Holy moly. Looks JUST LIKE my girl!!! I agree with the name Pinkie Pie! Hahaha!


----------



## Kwomais

Wow... that IS uncanny...


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I've seen a TON of her siblings popping up from the pet stores (I got mine at PetSmart). xD


----------



## logisticsguy




----------



## Riorider95

Hadoken Kitty said:


> I've seen a TON of her siblings popping up from the pet stores (I got mine at PetSmart). xD


I got mine at petsmart too!


----------



## Tabbie82

*My boys*

I just want to share pictures of my boys!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Banana is lovely Logisticsguy. I like fish with minimal marbling and really dark eyes. Shame they usually don't stay that way though. 

Here's my male doing his fierce face while looking at me, chasing his female and eating his whiteworms. 













































(wish she hadn't been so blurry and he had been flaring here) 

I'm in his bad books at the moment.


----------



## acadialover

fleetfish said:


> A friend of mine just got her first betta, and they're letting me foster her until they get a tank cycled. What a pretty little fishy ... I wish I could keep her. I think she's a salamander ... from pestmart of all places! I need to know where they got this girl, she's beautiful!


THey are calling them the dumbo ears at PEtco. Very pretty !


----------



## acadialover

LittleBettaFish said:


> Banana is lovely Logisticsguy. I like fish with minimal marbling and really dark eyes. Shame they usually don't stay that way though.
> 
> Here's my male doing his fierce face while looking at me, chasing his female and eating his whiteworms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (wish she hadn't been so blurry and he had been flaring here)
> 
> I'm in his bad books at the moment.


WOW.... beautiful.... what are white worms and where do you get them ?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Thanks. They are stunning fish.

Here is some info on whiteworms

http://www.worm-cultures.com/whiteworminformation.htm

I nearly killed my culture off because my room got so hot so everyone was excited to finally have some again. They are a great conditioning food and I use them to put size on my fry.


----------



## Lodie

*My fishies*

Here's a few of mine...

Cirrus









Tyrion









and Ariel


----------



## Agility4fun

Oh Lodie, Cirrus is my dream combo! Is he truly blue and orange?


----------



## Lodie

Agility4fun said:


> Oh Lodie, Cirrus is my dream combo! Is he truly blue and orange?


I honestly don't know what his colors really are. Sometimes he looks blue and orange, sometimes blue and pink and sometimes blue and red. It all depends on the lighting and shadows I guess. Here's a shot where he looks more pink...


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Mine does the exact same thing. -.-


----------



## SuperNova

This is my betta fish, Nova


----------



## MistersMom

Started a soroity in my ten gallon, will eventually post pictures!


----------



## Lodie

This is Mr. Boy (my son named him... he was two at the time)
We've had him for two years and he is one big fishy!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Some sibling rivalry...





































As you can see there is a bit of a size difference haha. The bigger one was born a couple weeks earlier I think but the runts are catching on it.


----------



## Kwomais

Holy crow! That's some crazy size difference!


----------



## fleetfish

Sky <333


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

so pretty!!!!


----------



## PooterFish

I suppose I'll contribute my only betta, Pooter! I would like opinions though, I've never seen a betta quite like him before. I know he's a copper, but his other colors make me wonder, anything else going on there? Thanks and I love all these beautiful fishies!


----------



## Elsewhere

Pigg:









Atlas (this was taken a LONG time ago) :









Themis:









Artemis:


----------



## nitehawke

*Wow!!what stunning fish you all have.New member my boy*

View attachment 78477


View attachment 78478


View attachment 78479


View attachment 78480


----------



## nitehawke

oopsie I cut His nme off my boy Runner!!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Stopped into PetSmart for an airpump, heater, and two girls for my sorority. I let my boyfriend pick them out. I've got to keep him interested in this fish stuff somehow. xD One of the girls is SUPER stressed, but I think she'll be okay. Both girls have ammonia burns, though. So they won't be going into the sorority any time soon. Gonna have to ride this one out. Sucks since that means that my breeding will be post-poned as well. Anyways, here is Pinkie Pie and the super stressed one who doesn't have a name yet! Lol.


----------



## Kwomais

Nice colours on Pinkie's fins, very pretty. And Stressy seems like she should colour up quite a bit once she settles in...


----------



## Sparrowhawk

Feyd was being a crankypants yesterday so naturally I took a photo, hehe.


----------



## bettabunny

Love his flare!! He is a handsome guy. I really like his beard!


----------



## Viva

Paradise (left) and Valentine (right) flaring at each other through the divider. They've been flaring constantly at each other for days now...


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

At least they're feeling their oats?


----------



## FishyFishy89

I would attempt to block their visuals of each other. Too much flaring can cause injury or stress. Some flaring is great and healthy, but too much isn't good.


----------



## Chard56

My Bettas flare at each other all day every day. It's good exercise for them and I see no proof of any harm to them because of it.


----------



## Viva

Chard56 said:


> My Bettas flare at each other all day every day. It's good exercise for them and I see no proof of any harm to them because of it.


Good, I was wondering about this. They've only been in their new tank for a few days so I hope the flaring with lessen with time.


----------



## aemaki09

Viva said:


> Good, I was wondering about this. They've only been in their new tank for a few days so I hope the flaring with lessen with time.


It should definitely lessen. I keep my males in divided tanks too and after the first few days they would only flare at each other when the lights came on an went off


----------



## Chard56

That to me is the main reason for carding my Bettas for showing purposes. Placing a piece of paper or card between them so they can't see each other makes them Flare when you do remove it. Other wise seeing another Betta and flaring at it all day they might get bored by the time the judge comes around and be off in the corner yawning and looking for something to eat.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Chard56 said:


> My Bettas flare at each other all day every day. It's good exercise for them and I see no proof of any harm to them because of it.


Flaring that much can cause fins to tear, stress. Too much stress can open a fish up to diseases and illnesses.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Mysterious Fin Tears


----------



## Chard56

*Mysterious fin tears?*



FishyFishy89 said:


> Mysterious Fin Tears


Really? Just because you read one persons account your going to take that as scientific evidence. How many Bettas have you had? I have spawned, raised and sold thousands of Bettas and have always kept them next to each other so they can flare all day if they want to. If you want to put a divider or separate them that's your misconception.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Chard56 said:


> Really? Just because you read one persons account your going to take that as scientific evidence. How many Bettas have you had? I have spawned, raised and sold thousands of Bettas and have always kept them next to each other so they can flare all day if they want to. If you want to put a divider or separate them that's your misconception.


Actually no, that was the only thread I could find. There was quite a few when i joined, I'm not sure where they went.
I myself, have experienced a betta stressed out and suffering from fin tears because he flared at his neighbor too much.

And good for you to be spawning so many bettas. Why not go help the ones in stores find homes instead of leaving them in stores to slowly die at the hands of ignorant employees.


----------



## logisticsguy

I agree with chard on the subject of flaring. I have never seen any damage and its good exercise for them. My fish see each other almost all the time and I feel its how they communicate and relate to each other via different forms of flaring. Ive seen them dance, shimy and show off to each other. In fact if they are in isolation for a long time betta can actually act depressed and sullen. jmho.


----------



## logisticsguy

FishyFishy89 said:


> And good for you to be spawning so many bettas. Why not go help the ones in stores find homes instead of leaving them in stores to slowly die at the hands of ignorant employees.


While I agree many stores do a rotten job of looking after betta, I wish more people would buy directly from breeders like him (or me). If anyone buys a fish from a store the betta will quickly be replaced by another. Many breeders try to educate store employees on proper care and nothing bothers me more than seeing the poor things dead or dying of disease and ammonia. Also it may well be dangerous for a breeder to bring home a pet store betta due to the possibility of disease spreading and killing all the breeders betta. I wish more people bought directly from responsible breeders as you would likely get a higher quality of fish and less likely to end up with a sick fish as well.


----------



## logisticsguy




----------



## Chard56

FishyFishy89 said:


> Actually no, that was the only thread I could find. There was quite a few when i joined, I'm not sure where they went.
> I myself, have experienced a betta stressed out and suffering from fin tears because he flared at his neighbor too much.
> 
> And good for you to be spawning so many bettas. Why not go help the ones in stores find homes instead of leaving them in stores to slowly die at the hands of ignorant employees.


I don't sell to stores and why would I buiy the ones that they leave to slowly die of finrot and starvation so they can buy more. I sell mine on Aquabid to make money not to buy diseased ones and lose money. Stop trying to make me the bad guy here. You having had one bad experience with a torn fin doen't mean everyone else will. If he was sick from the stress of flaring then maybe you didn't feed it properly or have it in good water.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Chard56 said:


> I don't sell to stores and why would I buiy the ones that they leave to slowly die of finrot and starvation so they can buy more. I sell mine on Aquabid to make money not to buy diseased ones and lose money. Stop trying to make me the bad guy here. You having had one bad experience with a torn fin doen't mean everyone else will. If he was sick from the stress of flaring then maybe you didn't feed it properly or have it in good water.


While my LFS keeps them in smaller bowls until sold, they don't house a ton of bettas. Twelve max. The water is always clean and while their education is a little whacky on betta care, they do an excellent job on taking care of the bettas in their shop and they're always willing to help with building a better tank. They can tell when a person is a serious fish keeper, and they show their fish knowledge by keeping their own 50 gallon NPT in the back with a wonderfully balanced community tank. This is the only reason I ever considered selling any of my bettas to a LFS. I feel a bit better when I see clean bowls compared to dirty cups. I've never seen poo-ridden bowls in this shop.


----------



## Chard56

It's the ones that have algae and no poo that scare me. If the algae has had time to build up in their cup and there is no poo, when was the last time they fed the poor things?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

No poo. Daily feedings. This pet shop is awesome. They even have a monkey and a dog that walks around the shop. Haha.


----------



## GoodMorning

monkey?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Sorry, I meant algae. Ugh.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

GoodMorning said:


> monkey?


Yes, a monkey. His name is Frankie. He's so cute. <3


----------



## GoodMorning

why didn't u get him.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

He's the shop's monkey. Haha.


----------



## kimnoa

Just got hin yesterday!


----------



## nitehawke

*Kimnoa,he is Very Pretty,love the Blues*

:nicefish:


----------



## nitehawke

*Very Nice*

:nicefish:Love the color...


----------



## Mal72

He is beautiful. I would have snatched him up in a heartbeart...which is exactly why I have banned myself from the petstores...Temporarily...maybe...at least until I get another tank set up...As of now I have 14 Betta fish and no, I have not and do not plan to breed. In addition I have 7 cichlids in a 150G (African) and 7 Glofish Danios in a 20G. We are starting a Saltwater tank very soon. Any *twitch* chance that we *twitch* just have the fishy bug *twitch twitch*? Lol.


----------



## acaruso139

View attachment 78710

This is my new betta, just got him yesterday!!:-D


----------



## Jerry Davis

*Dionysis*

Came from Petco.........


----------



## FishyFishy89

Debating on dividing my 5.5 for another betta xD


----------



## Viva

kimnoa said:


> Just got hin yesterday!


That's one of the prettiest CTs I've ever seen!


----------



## Chard56

FishyFishy89 said:


> Debating on dividing my 5.5 for another betta xD


I didn't mean to imply you don't take care of your Betta in that other post. There are lots of reasons for tail splitting other than flaring was what I was getting at. Anyway, if you make a divided tank you can make it so there is a colored removable section if you feel the need to take it out for a peroiod of time for flaring exercise and replace it so they can't see each other. 2 and 1/4 gallons is plenty for one Betta. And don't let anyone tell you different.


----------



## Kwomais

Oh Kimnoa! He's stunning! I don't really like crowntails but he's a beaut! Very clean BF pattern, nice rays, good dorsal, what's not to like? Even his colouring is beautiful!


----------



## acadialover

Kimnoa, HE is stunning.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Look at the girl's sassiness. Haha.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson

Hadoken, she looks like she has lipstick on. Oh so sassy.
x33


----------



## kimnoa

Thanks for the compliment! Im gonna attend the upcoming betta show and he's my Entry, Best Of Show category - gets 1 Pair competition grade bettas from Thailand . Then im breeding him. He came with a wife hope they mate. Wish him luck! ^_^

I think he doesn't like me. He's flaring at me all the time so I'm blocking the front view of the tank to avoid him getting too stressed when i walk around.




Mal72 said:


> He is beautiful. I would have snatched him up in a heartbeart...which is exactly why I have banned myself from the petstores...Temporarily...maybe...at least until I get another tank set up...As of now I have 14 Betta fish and no, I have not and do not plan to breed. In addition I have 7 cichlids in a 150G (African) and 7 Glofish Danios in a 20G. We are starting a Saltwater tank very soon. Any *twitch* chance that we *twitch* just have the fishy bug *twitch twitch*? Lol.


I know how you feel! Got him online when i saw the vid i just had to get him. That's alot of bettas. I just have 6 bettas right now. 4 Females and 2 Males. 7 cichlids huh? Thats alot of poops. Im barely keeping up cleaning my 100Gs w/ 2 oscars and 90Gs with angel fish, clown loaches, heart parrots and a 6inch silver aro. I change 50% every 2weeks now. Planning on selling both tank and get a 150Gs to accommodate the aro and 2oscars. :-D


----------



## MistersMom

I wish i knew where my camera memory card was  and some batteries.


----------



## Demysta

I have witnessed possibly the funniest thing I have seen any of my bettas do: AND I GOT IT IN PICTURES! One of my girls, Fat Mary, has been simply entranced by her own reflection in the back of the tank and has been flaring for about an hour now and dancing trying to show her reflection who's boss. Even saw her making lunges. Too cute. :lol: Here are so pics of my once docile girl showing off her sassy side! 
I always teased about this girl because she was so docile no matter what and pays none of my other bettas any attention, but now she has all the sass in the world to admire and flare at her own self haha


----------



## logisticsguy

My marble boy Smokey.


----------



## acadialover

Gorgeous !


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Since a lot of you are probably going to completely miss my thread devoted to this girl:

Here is Snow White.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Nice pictures everyone. Is Smokey one of the fish you bred Logisticsguy? If so you did a great job on raising him. 

Here's one of my fry. Not sure how old it is, but it lives in with mum, dad and a few of its siblings.


















That's mum in the foreground









Here's a rutilans I bred and raised myself. Think this one is at least a year or so old. 









This rutilans was covered in what I think was ich when I originally got it. After treatment and a few weeks in quarantine, you couldn't even tell.


----------



## logisticsguy

LittleBettaFish said:


> Nice pictures everyone. Is Smokey one of the fish you bred Logisticsguy? If so you did a great job on raising him.


Thanks LBF. Yes he is bred by me and is 3.5 months old now. He started out bright blue then lost all colors making him a panda marble. In the last week he got very dark and a little bit of blue reappeared. Oh how I love your fish and now I have a thing for wild types.


----------



## aemaki09

After losing my avatar boy last week, I have officially found who my new favorite is. This boy I bought a few months back, brother to the blue grizzled girls I had on a classifieds thread. He definitely has far from perfect finnage, but he's got the most personality of any of my boys anymore.
















His parents had perfect form, considering spawning him with one of his sisters just to see what happens 

Anyways, now for some pictures of babies!! Took these last night, 5 weeks...still really small, gotta figure something out...


----------



## RoMay

Every time I look at Kaoru she seems to grow more. She's a little broken right now from her trip :cough: but hopefully she'll make a full recovery. I just love this picture I snapped of her trying to get the camera to function on video. (she's a little fat she was just fed)


----------



## Lisha

My new guy, 1st day in something bigger then a cup (now in 21L)

No name yet...all the names I can think of are girly as he just reminds me of a little flower.

I'm horrible with fish names.


----------



## Tabbie82

Wow, Lisha! He's great! I love that copper color, and how his fins are clear on the ends. Very pretty! I can see how you would think up girly names. He's too pretty for manly names! ;-) I'm not so great with naming them either. Usually it takes me weeks to decide on what to call them. I bet he loves his new home! Congratulations on getting such a beautiful boy!


----------



## Rainbows

These are both of my boys# I've had them for a while now#
Pebble (Almost a year of having)
View attachment 79388

Dreamless (More than a year)
View attachment 79387


I had this other fish before all 3 fish I have now. His name was Kooki and I had him for about 3 years. :-D


----------



## RoMay

Wow everyones fishies make mine look so plain and boring. So many pretty fishies.


----------



## Crowntails

Lisha said:


> My new guy, 1st day in something bigger then a cup (now in 21L)
> 
> No name yet...all the names I can think of are girly as he just reminds me of a little flower.
> 
> I'm horrible with fish names.


Boy he's beautiful! When I saw him, I thought he looked like a Tobias, LOL. Or a Taz. ;-)


----------



## Kwomais

Lisha, your boy reminds me of dynamite! He's got red (the shell) and the white (teh powder) and his finnage with the way the colours are remind me of an explosion! I don't think that's manly at all  What a lucky find! I agree with Crowntails on Taz, like Tasmanian Devil. Where di you get that pretty little gem of a finny friend?


----------



## Lisha

lol he does kind of look like one of those cartoon explosions! 

And just at my local pet store 2 minutes down the road. Was surprised to see him. I'm used to seeing veil tails everywhere. So definitely happy to have found him.


----------



## Kwomais

Nice! What a great find!


----------



## Agility4fun

Lisha said:


> My new guy, 1st day in something bigger then a cup (now in 21L)
> 
> No name yet...all the names I can think of are girly as he just reminds me of a little flower.
> 
> I'm horrible with fish names.



How about Roseblood? Flower themed with a masculine touch.


----------



## logisticsguy

Chuck Norris


----------



## Tabbie82

OMG! Chuck Norris is amazing! (The fish) ;-) I love the coloring on him. Where did you find him?


----------



## BettaLovee

Here is my new beta...Bubbles!!!! Got him about a week ago.


----------



## logisticsguy

Tabbie82 said:


> OMG! Chuck Norris is amazing! (The fish) ;-) I love the coloring on him. Where did you find him?


Thanks Tabbie82. I bred Chucks parents actually and got quite a few kinda unique marble bettas.


----------



## Tabbie82

You bred him? That just adds to his awesomeness! Very cool.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

So, my male took a massive poo.....

Excuse his torn fins. The girl I was going to breed him to was REALLY rough.


----------



## Crowntails

Wow Hadoken, your male is beautiful! He really took a beating lol.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Thank you! He pretty much had a perfect spread, too! Tattered, but almost perfect! T.T


----------



## TwilightNite

Here is my half moon I bought on Sunday! He needs a name, so any suggestions would be wonderful!  The picture is of him on the car ride home!


----------



## acadialover

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Thank you! He pretty much had a perfect spread, too! Tattered, but almost perfect! T.T


WOW !!!!!! Are you on aquabid ?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

I am, but I'm not selling anything as I have no fry. The spawn was a bust, obviously, as she beat the tar out of him. She's totally untouched, though.


----------



## CheuSen1

*my boys!*

my two nameless crowntails!


----------



## TankDiveGirl

here are my 3 boys -- Nigel is a yellow Dragon Plakat who is my pet -- he's very funny and personable. Basil (00Fish) is a Copper Black Orchid Dragon Butterfly Crowntail that came today -- he's a touch small because he was a holdback that I lucked into and isn't QUITE up to breeding size yet. And Phineas (Phin McBubble) is a Steel Blue Black Orchid Crowntail who also came today. They're both almost up to full color and are looking around for food! These two guys (with some more who i haven't bought yet) will be the foundation males for my breeding program  Let me know what you guys think! (I'm sorry if the images are weird or big... I took them with my iPad)


----------



## FishyFishy89

Make sure those boys have a heater. They should be in water that is atleast 78F


----------



## phikhanhs

this is my betta ^^ SO beauiful :BIGcool:


----------



## TankDiveGirl

FishyFishy89 said:


> Make sure those boys have a heater. They should be in water that is atleast 78F


I know... I've had bettas a long time. These are temporary enclosures until I can get their tanks cycled!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chard56

TankDiveGirl said:


> here are my 3 boys -- Nigel is a yellow Dragon Plakat who is my pet -- he's very funny and personable. Basil (00Fish) is a Copper Black Orchid Dragon Butterfly Crowntail that came today -- he's a touch small because he was a holdback that I lucked into and isn't QUITE up to breeding size yet. And Phineas (Phin McBubble) is a Steel Blue Black Orchid Crowntail who also came today. They're both almost up to full color and are looking around for food! These two guys (with some more who i haven't bought yet) will be the foundation males for my breeding program  Let me know what you guys think! (I'm sorry if the images are weird or big... I took them with my iPad)


Where did you get that guy? I think I used to have his astro twin.


----------



## TankDiveGirl

I found him at PetSmart, actually..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chard56

TankDiveGirl said:


> I found him at PetSmart, actually..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Mine was second generation from an Orange finned Gold Dragon HMPK. I sold him to a customer of mine if Florida.


----------



## 3k00rb

Here's my little guy Fred:


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

*Luna*

My girly girl Luna!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Here's some pictures I took today. 









Brownorum male 









Wild-caught burdigala female and one of her fry


















I think this is the same fry as before



























A very tiny sibling that somehow does not get eaten by the others









Their tank.


----------



## ryancalif




----------



## FishyFishy89

I love how you have 1 that has such a random spot


----------



## phikhanhs

I can't wait for him


----------



## TankDiveGirl

is that fish from AquaBid? I almost bought him!


----------



## phikhanhs

yes ^^ HEHEHE


----------



## phikhanhs

Have you bought any fish from other breeder? Last week or so


----------



## TankDiveGirl

I bought a Steel Blue Black Orchid Crowntail Female from Diamond Bettas in Florida... she came today. Same bloodline as my male of the same type, so they should have some nice babies. She arrived today!

I'm also looking at some butterfly males and some HMPK Dragon males and females; i just need to decide which colors i want to work with, because i'm somewhat limited on space. :-D


----------



## phikhanhs

Awesome. Im looking for a red dragon female. I know chard has some female. Plus i am planning to breed him. If my plan didn't work out .. Who know I might have a backup plan


----------



## DreamerHorse

My two Betta's...


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Ohhhh I love the red boy!!!


----------



## RiceFish

Love the colors DreamerHorse! 

Just a question...umm when you attach images how do you get them like that? Like one on top of each other. When I try to do mine they go horizontally >.<


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

RiceFish said:


> Love the colors DreamerHorse!
> 
> Just a question...umm when you attach images how do you get them like that? Like one on top of each other. When I try to do mine they go horizontally >.<


I don't know how to make them go horizontally. Now I want to know how you're doing this. o_o

Just click the paperclip icon and choose a file from your computer. Then upload it. You can only upload one at a time. OR you can imbed the link from a third party page like photobucket. use the [ IMG ] whatevertheimagelinkis [ / IMG ] code to put it in. With no spaces, though.


----------



## DreamerHorse

Thanks. I felt so lucky to find him in Walmart. Oh and I don't know how I do it. Just big pictures? I have my camera on the best settings.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Well, if it makes you feel better, they're vertical on here!!!


----------



## RiceFish

Oh I got the picture thing to work!

My betta Simon
1st with flash and 2nd without flash


----------



## DreamerHorse

He's so pretty. I love how he has a white body and the scales are dark edged.


----------



## royal

Here are some pictures of my favorite little... Bettas! Red male is romeo,and the other is a mystery gender that I named sweetie pie. In the last pic,he/she is playing peek a book with me! Lol


----------



## Goldie2nd

Wow lovely fish I love the colors and set ups of these fish!


----------



## royal

Thanks so much!


----------



## Bettafishilove

Sorry for his blurry face...


----------



## royal

Very nice betta!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

He moves so quickly.....I FINALLY got him full flaring!!!!


----------



## DreamerHorse

I love his coloring. I wish I had a betta of his kind.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

DreamerHorse said:


> I love his coloring. I wish I had a betta of his kind.


Oh well, thank you. *^_^*

I love your red boy, though!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

I could browse this thread all day! Here's my newest guy, no name yet. He's in an 8gal fluval ebi with live plants, a pagoda, and a Zen rock garden. Four ghost shrimp buddies as well.


----------



## royal

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Oh well, thank you. *^_^*
> 
> I love your red boy, though!


I thonk that red boy is mine...


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

royal said:


> I thonk that red boy is mine...



is he really? o.o


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Just a couple quick pix of Star Bright that I took at lunch time.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

awwww how cute!!!


----------



## Agility4fun

percyfyshshelley said:


> Just a couple quick pix of Star Bright that I took at lunch time.


Love Love Love his colors!


----------



## MikeJones

My 2 new Dragonscale Bettas (not named yet) & their home


----------



## royal

@hadoken kitty is this him?


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

After looking back, while both are red, I think Dreamer's is actually his/her's. They're both red, but Dreamer's looks more VT and yours looks more HM or SDet. Can't tell when not flared.


----------



## Fenghuang

Okay, so he's not mine. But I saw him in Petsmart today and I want him, darn it!


----------



## Minnieservis

Fenghuang said:


> Okay, so he's not mine. But I saw him in Petsmart today and I want him, darn it!



Oh my gosh he's gorgeous!!! I want him!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Snow White <3


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Snow White is gorgeous!


----------



## bserrano2

Hadoken Kitty said:


> He moves so quickly.....I FINALLY got him full flaring!!!!


so beautiful!!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Thank you both!!


----------



## logisticsguy

This is Storm. She is a 4 month old HM girl who is now in a spawn tub with a fav boy betta of mine Jerome.










This is Star. She is Storms twin sister and she is now in a tank with my avatar boy Smokey.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Oh wow look at the bars on Star!!! Both are so gorgeous! I can't really pick one over the other since they're both twins!


----------



## Fenghuang

Minnieservis said:


> Oh my gosh he's gorgeous!!! I want him!!


Isn't he? Why is life so unfair? >>


----------



## Minnieservis

Fenghuang said:


> Isn't he? Why is life so unfair? >>


Hey I just saw you're from jersey too! What petsmart was he at!?


----------



## Fenghuang

The address is:
2438 Route 22 E
Union, NJ, 07083

I saw him there yesterday afternoon. If you live nearby, maybe he'll still be there!

EDIT: Oh... You're in South Jersery. I'm in the North. /:


----------



## madmonahan

Wow, Hadoken, you have the most beautiful bettas!!! I just love your fish.


----------



## Minnieservis

Fenghuang said:


> The address is:
> 2438 Route 22 E
> Union, NJ, 07083
> 
> I saw him there yesterday afternoon. If you live nearby, maybe he'll still be there!
> 
> EDIT: Oh... You're in South Jersery. I'm in the North. /:



Oh that's like an hour and a half from me. Too bad  But thank you for telling me!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

madmonahan said:


> Wow, Hadoken, you have the most beautiful bettas!!! I just love your fish.


Thank you! I plan to breed the male and female that I recently posted. Day three of conditioning!!!


----------



## logisticsguy

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Oh wow look at the bars on Star!!! Both are so gorgeous! I can't really pick one over the other since they're both twins!


Thank HK. I do believe you have some fish related to these girls too.


----------



## madmonahan

Here is my DT HM, Chili Pepper. It's so hard to get his colors in a photo, plus the fact I can only post one picture at a time on my iPod.

View attachment 86370


----------



## madmonahan

View attachment 86378


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

ohhhhh!!! how pretty monohan!! 

really logistics? which one/ ones!?


----------



## logisticsguy

i believe you imported some from ttbetta. Same as mine, Im onto the f2 now.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

ohhhh yea your male and my marble girl!!!


----------



## madmonahan

Hadoken Kitty said:


> ohhhhh!!! how pretty monohan!!


Thanks. :3


----------



## alec206

Hey guys I'm new to the forum. I wanted to put up a couple of pics of my new betta the young Bo Jackson.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Ohhhhh almost looks like my DT!!! Love him!


----------



## royal

Romeo is a sdet hadoken


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Few pictures of my fish having fun after water changes. 

















(this one he was flaring at his brother, not his mum)


----------



## royal

Wow! I love the wild type betta! Yours are gorgeous!


----------



## logisticsguy

+1 Royal. LBFs fish are so awesome.


----------



## Fenghuang

Beautiful, LBF. What is the specie with the blue spot called?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Thanks Royal, Logisticsguy and Fenghuang, you can't see the label in the picture properly, but it is a wild-caught Betta brownorum. They are known for the big green spots on their sides.


----------



## Fenghuang

Oh! I completely missed the label... Viewing the thread on my phone. I love their look. The contrast between the brilliant blue-green and the rest of their body is very cool. Thank you for sharing your wonderful fish with us.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

He is a beautiful fish, but in the sin bin at the moment with refusing to spawn. 

It is not a complex that gets much love since they can be difficult to keep. But I think they are truly some of the most beautiful species out of all the bettas.


----------



## Fenghuang

They are definitely beautiful. Maybe later on in my life, when I have much more experience, I'll try to keep a pair... Though I'm hesitant to import fish, especially wild caught ones. Do any breeders sell captive bred ones? I would hate to take anymore of these fish out of the wild, especially after hearing how endangered some are, and then have them suffer the ordeal of being bagged and shipped halfway around the world. I've seen pictures of wild-caught bettas for sale. One seller had fish that just looked painfully skinny.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Most wild-caught bettas I have seen in pictures look skinny. I think they are usually pretty skinny and beat up when they get pulled out of the wild. Some of my wilds were pitifully tiny when I got them and now they are much bigger. 

Most of these fish are endangered because of habitat destruction rather than overfishing so it is good to have them in the hands of hobbyists to keep their numbers secure. 

Also many species can be found as captive bred stock. You just have to know where to look (I am not sure where that would be in America sorry). 










Also because this is the picture thread. Here is the same male flaring.


----------



## Fenghuang

I see. It would be really sad if these fish were no longer around... Thank you very much for taking the time to answer my questions. Sorry if I was annoying. 

Can I just mention again how much I love the look of your setups? So natural.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Nope it is fine. I am always flogging my wilds on here haha I'm always worried I'm boring people.

But thanks. They look better in photos than they do in real life. But my fish are happy in them so that's all that really matters.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

LBF, you could never bore us with your gorgeous wilds!!!!


----------



## royal

+1 hadoken


----------



## natedoggy

*Pic of Blue*

Thought I would share this silhouette pic of my old boy blue, he resides in my 20-gal long community tank...cheers!


----------



## Agility4fun

alec206 said:


> Hey guys I'm new to the forum. I wanted to put up a couple of pics of my new betta the young Bo Jackson.



Bo knows handsome!!


----------



## natedoggy

*CC*

This is CC (Cosmic Charlie):


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Ohhh he really is cosmic! Some pretty colors on him!


----------



## principessa

3 of my boys post water changes:










alucard! this is probably the only semi-decent photo i've taken of him since i got him in december. he _hates_ cameras.










ambros!










aubrey! he's finally starting to get a bit of growth back after some incredibly tough finrot he came from petsmart with. poor guy.


----------



## lifemystery

*Mortakai*


----------



## Jcube

*^^*

This is my lavender VT betta ;-)


----------



## royal

Wow really nice bettas everyone!


----------



## dash45

*My new HMPK betta from the bettashop.com st paul MN. from tonys store. bought online.*


----------



## royal

Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## Elsewhere

My boy, Pigg, the double tail:
















Atlas, the "Halfmoon", who is actually a Delta:
















Themis, Halmoon-Plakat Elephant Ear:
















Finally, Artemis, another Halfmoon-Plakat Elephant Ear:
















Eh, why not throw this one in:


----------



## FishyFishy89

There was a beautiful red/white dragonscale. I almost got him. If hes still there tomorrow ill get him


----------



## logisticsguy

Tough guy Chuck Norris


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Oh how handsome!!!


----------



## dash45

*bubble nest*

*new bubble nest. he just made this and i got him yesterday he must like his home.*


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Those bubbles look perfect! He's such a happy boy.


----------



## Kittiekins

View attachment 88674

My beautiful new Elephant ear, Fishie. My first elephant ear<3


----------



## RowdyBetta

Here's an older pic of my current HM. He's recently decided to start ripping his fins though. XP


----------



## madmonahan

Wow, I love EEs! And he is gorgeous KittieKins!!! :3


----------



## RowdyBetta

His anal fin hasn't been growing right. It has stayed rather short in the front and kind of split away from the rest of the fin. Is there any way of helping it grow properly?


----------



## Viva

dash45 said:


> *My new HMPK betta from the bettashop.com st paul MN. from tonys store. bought online.*


Pretty! I contacted that shop at least 4 times in 2 weeks and the guy never got back to me  There was a gorgeous blue/green HMPK that I really, really wanted too


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

RowdyBetta said:


> His anal fin hasn't been growing right. It has stayed rather short in the front and kind of split away from the rest of the fin. Is there any way of helping it grow properly?


Stress coat, warm water, high protein foods, and time are the only things I can think of.


----------



## dash45

Viva said:


> Pretty! I contacted that shop at least 4 times in 2 weeks and the guy never got back to me  There was a gorgeous blue/green HMPK that I really, really wanted too


oh well its best to contact him with this email [email protected]

he will respond probably tuesday. his store hours are 
Sunday-Monday Closed
Tuesday-Thursday 2:00PM-7:00PM Central Time open.

GoodLuck!


----------



## Viva

dash45 said:


> oh well its best to contact him with this email [email protected]
> 
> he will respond probably tuesday. his store hours are
> Sunday-Monday Closed
> Tuesday-Thursday 2:00PM-7:00PM Central Time open.
> 
> GoodLuck!


Thanks! If/when I get a new tank I shall contact him again


----------



## Chard56

*Rosetails = X-factor*



RowdyBetta said:


> His anal fin hasn't been growing right. It has stayed rather short in the front and kind of split away from the rest of the fin. Is there any way of helping it grow properly?


 He looks to be a Rosetail and they will have problems with finnage, size and bad scaling (X-factor) issues as well.


----------



## RowdyBetta

Chard56 said:


> He looks to be a Rosetail and they will have problems with finnage, size and bad scaling (X-factor) issues as well.


Thanks, Chard! What exactly is "bad scaling"?


----------



## Viva

My new crowntail I recently got from Chard  His name is Charm, he's soo shiny!!!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Oh wow what a BEAUTIFUL color!!!


----------



## bettafishgirl

crappy pic of my new halfmoon. Got him at petsmart yesterday, handsome,fish. Bad camera.


----------



## bettafishgirl

Viva said:


> My new crowntail I recently got from Chard  His name is Charm, he's soo shiny!!!


Very handsome! Nice find!


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

bettafishgirl said:


> crappy pic of my new halfmoon. Got him at petsmart yesterday, handsome,fish. Bad camera.


Ohhh is he a DT!?


----------



## bettafishgirl

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Ohhh is he a DT!?


I think he's a twin tail. I could be wrong though :/


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

There are so many marketable names for it. Twin Tail, Split Tail, Double Tail. All the same from what I've seen.


----------



## bettafishgirl

Hadoken Kitty said:


> There are so many marketable names for it. Twin Tail, Split Tail, Double Tail. All the same from what I've seen.


Oh, I thought you ment something else. So, yeah I think he is one of th, lol


----------



## Hadoken Kitty

Did you think I meant DeT (delta)?


----------



## Chard56

RowdyBetta said:


> Thanks, Chard! What exactly is "bad scaling"?


 Here are two examples. Large misaligned or missing scales, crooked fin rays; deformed finnage and stunted small bodies are all part of the side affects of Rosetail/Feathertail genes.


----------



## Chard56

Wow, Viva. I feel I should be typing in large shouting type print. That is one BIG picture! I hope you like him. I have about a hundred 2 month olds from his Copper brother growing out. I can hardly wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## RowdyBetta

My boy! I love his beard! <3


----------



## RowdyBetta

Chard56 said:


> Here are two examples. Large misaligned or missing scales, crooked fin rays; deformed finnage and stunted small bodies are all part of the side affects of Rosetail/Feathertail genes.


Ah. Okay, thanks!


----------



## Goldie2nd

Lovely fish I so want a Half Moon!


----------



## bserrano2

RowdyBetta said:


> My boy! I love his beard! <3



LOVE his colors!!!!! and his beard is truly epic.


----------



## justmel

*Elephant Ear female?*

This is my Blanca. I bought her as a veiltail female from a local pet store. I know she is an Elephant Ear, but I wonder what else they got wrong. Blanca is a VERY aggressive fish. I put her in my sorority and she attacks all the other females. She's the first female I've had build a bubble nest and hers could beat some of my boys nests. Can anyone tell me from the pics how much more they got wrong? Is my Blanca really a female or misnamed? Is that a Delta tail or something else?


----------



## Chard56

Blanca looks like a Halfmoon Plakat Male to me.


----------



## RowdyBetta

Thanks, bserrano! ^-^


----------



## royal

I think so too! The bubble nest is usually a good sign of them being a male, but I have also heard of females building nests, so not necessarily a tell tale sign


----------



## justmel

Thank you Chard and Royal. I was starting to think that myself, but being as I am just starting to learn all this I wondered.


----------



## royal

You're welcome! We all started somewhere right?!


----------



## Nix

This is Eridan, he was still in his Petsmart cup when I took this. Flash kind of made the picture awkward, but I am not good at taking pictures.


----------



## justmel

Nix, I love Eridan's color. Such a bright vivid red!

Here's a couple of my boys. Thor is my halfmoon and named for the jagged yellow section on his bottom fin. Darling is the veiltail pictured here and actually one of my daughter's three boy.


----------



## Nix

Thor and Darling are beautiful! Everyone has such lovely bettas 

Though I am rather biased toward my Eridan. Its been years since I had a fish and he is now the love of my life x3. I am so glad I found this site to help me properly take care of him! I am off to the pet store now to get some things for him. I'm afraid he may have fin rot D: at first I thought he may have been biting his fins while at Petsmart but I saw some black on the edges today. He was happily making a bubble nest Saturday, but hasn't eaten since D:


----------



## royal

Omg I'm so happy!! I finally got a few bad pictures of romeo flaring! I have to do it from a distance, because if he sees me move,he moves away. Oh well. Here are some :


The purple thing in the last 3 pictures is a plastic purple fish.( I dare you to say that 5 times fast lol)


----------



## RowdyBetta

Lol, I said it 3 times and then got stuck xD

Romeo's gorgeous!


----------



## RowdyBetta

What color was Count Manzeppi?


----------



## royal

Thanks! I did too! I challenge someone else to beat us!


----------



## royal

He is the colour he is! Lol


----------



## RowdyBetta

royal said:


> He is the colour he is! Lol


Rofl! XD Funny, see? I'm laughing. :lol:

Lol, you know what I mean! :roll:


----------



## royal

Lol, yes I do!


----------



## Nix

the count is a pretty color x3 

and I barely managed to say it twice so I failed XD


----------



## royal

Rofl!


----------



## Nix

I bought all sorts of things for Eridan today... Including a second betta boy XD. Got a 10 gallon divided tank for them and will take pictures when they are all set up and happy x3


----------



## Kaxen

My two bettas, Addie and Henry. I've had Addie for about a year and a half. Henry I saved from my little cousin recently. I wonder what he looks like with all his fins in proper order...


----------



## Fenghuang

"Smile" is starting to marble. Maybe. Gf says his head looks more orange.

Excuse the tank, he came down with ick soon after being brought home and is being treated for it in one of the 1 gallon quarantines. Bleh.

Before:










After:


----------



## aznmint

Ryu- moontail =)


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I think I might be getting a spawn soon. I remember when this male and his siblings were still small enough that I worried that the female might hurt them.


----------



## MattsBettas

Lbf, are those _Betta Persephone_?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yep. The male is one I bred myself so quite proud of him haha.


----------



## RowdyBetta

This is my last betta's early pics. I got him with a bad case of fin rot and some of scales had been scraped on something it looked like. He turned into a real beaut though, imo. He looks blue in these pics but he was really more green in person. SIP Count Manzeppi. 









































In his cup after a water change several days after getting him:


----------



## Shybear22

*My new betta fishy- fish*

http://i1044.photobucket.com/albums/b449/Epic-Kingdom/SAM_1660.jpg


----------



## RowdyBetta

Cute CT, ShyBear!


----------



## justmel

Shybear you have a beautiful CT there!

Rowdy, I've seen 2 pics of bettas you had and both made me drool. Absolutely beautiful fish.

Here is my newest addition. As yet, she is unnamed. The pic is not very good, but the best I could get of her flaring at her tank mates. Can anyone tell from this what she might be? The pet store had no idea. I do not believe she is a VT, the dorsal fin isn't right. I think she might be a DT, her tail spread wide, but not quite as wide as a HMT (it's close). I will try and get better pictures, this doesn't show her colors at all and she's a very pretty girl. Also, how big are king bettas? This girl is at least twice the size as any of my others, but she could just be older too.


----------



## RowdyBetta

Thanks, mel! *blush* 
I'm actually smitten with the betta in your avvie.


----------



## Nix

The good Count was truly beautiful, Rowdy. I came across pics of him on here before and am sorry for your loss.


----------



## RowdyBetta

Aww, thanks, Nix.


----------



## homegrown terror

justmel said:


> Shybear you have a beautiful CT there!
> 
> Rowdy, I've seen 2 pics of bettas you had and both made me drool. Absolutely beautiful fish.
> 
> Here is my newest addition. As yet, she is unnamed. The pic is not very good, but the best I could get of her flaring at her tank mates. Can anyone tell from this what she might be? The pet store had no idea. I do not believe she is a VT, the dorsal fin isn't right. I think she might be a DT, her tail spread wide, but not quite as wide as a HMT (it's close). I will try and get better pictures, this doesn't show her colors at all and she's a very pretty girl. Also, how big are king bettas? This girl is at least twice the size as any of my others, but she could just be older too.


pretty sure she's a traditional plakat.


----------



## Nix

My darling Eridan looks so sad in his hospital tank, I want him to hurry up and get all better!










This is Karkat x3 it is super rare that he let me get a non-blurry picture of him xD










And this is Karkat's new neighbor, Gamzee.


----------



## RowdyBetta

*steals Gimzee* (Cute name! ) "mwahahaha! My precious!!! >"


----------



## Nix

XD nuuuu you can't take him! lol so far all of my bettas are named after characters from a webcomic thing called Homestuck... I'm a dork xD


----------



## acadialover

bserrano2 said:


> LOVE his colors!!!!! and his beard is truly epic.


Gorgeous !


----------



## acadialover

Looks just like the Plakat males I've been seeing at Petco.Many EEar Plakats also.


----------



## acadialover

RowdyBetta said:


> This is my last betta's early pics. I got him with a bad case of fin rot and some of scales had been scraped on something it looked like. He turned into a real beaut though, imo. He looks blue in these pics but he was really more green in person. SIP Count Manzeppi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In his cup after a water change several days after getting him:


What a wonderful job you have done with him. He is lovely !


----------



## royal

Nice bettas everyone!


----------



## justmel

got some better pics of a couple of my VT's today. Here's Mr. Fish & my daughter's Darling.


----------



## Taeanna

I uploaded this elsewhere but I feel it should go in the proper thread 
This is Kaida ('little dragon') in a rare still moment.
He might not be a show boy, but he is the winner in my books.


----------



## royal

And that's what really counts in my opinion. Glad you love Kaida so much!


----------



## Minnieservis

My boys Absolem and Bayard having their nightly visit


----------



## royal

So excited! Just got back from petsmart with 3 girls and a baby double tail! Eeee! Will post pictures once they calm down abit.


----------



## RowdyBetta

Yay! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## royal

Okay here they are! The first pic is the dt, who i named kleuso,then there are the 3 girls named flare faith and rainbow. Enjoy!


----------



## Gabbers

Hi, I'm new to the forum but not to owning bettas. I've learned so much on here so I figured I'd share pictures of my new fishies.









This is Crowley, he's a halfmoon double tail I got at the petco I work at.









This is Ruby. She's the first female betta I've ever had. If anyone can direct me to some care tips or behaviors I'd really appreciate. I don't know if they're any different to males lol. She's a veiltail. 

I really enjoyed looking at everyone's gorgeous bettas :-D


----------



## justmel

My old man surprised me with a gift. I guess I never told him no more bettas for awhile. He picked a beauty though. Can anyone tell me if I'm right thinking this is a Combtail? Would he be dragon or maybe tri-colored? It's a little hard to see in the pic, but he is iridescent on the body.


----------



## royal

Wow! He's a stunner! I'm not sure about the fins and such,so I'll leave that to the others.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

Here Is my VT betta Peeta


http://i50.tinypic.com/2luqfdf.jpg


----------



## Chard56

@ justmel, Looks like a Halfsun (Combtail Halfmoon) Platinum body and most definately Doubletail geno with that huge dorsal unless there is a split in the caudal that I can't see.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

Here is a full view of my tank! btw... I am going to start a NPT VERY soon.

http://149.tinypic.com/2i6mbgx.jpg


----------



## justmel

Chard56 said:


> @ justmel, Looks like a Halfsun (Combtail Halfmoon) Platinum body and most definately Doubletail geno with that huge dorsal unless there is a split in the caudal that I can't see.


Chard, it is a DT. I was trying to cath him flaring, but he just quite here. So, I was right about it being a Combtail Halfmoon, but Halfsun is the proper term for it. I'm going to have to look over those stickies again. Thanks Chard. :-D


----------



## Chard56

Since he's a DT then he'd be a Fullmoon. So a Half Full Sun? Hmmm! I don't think I've ever came across one to know if there is a name for a DT Halfsun. I'm going to go with Half Full Sun.


----------



## homegrown terror

haha if only he were in the blue spectrum, you could name him "prison blues" and introduce him as this is my Full-Sun, Prison Blues (johnny cash fans will get it)


----------



## Sir Fishington

My new fish Tyrian. I absolutely love the purple


----------



## Sir Fishington

My new fish Tyrian. I absolutely love the purple


----------



## Viva

Wow he is sooooo pretty. I love his colors!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

homegrown terror said:


> haha if only he were in the blue spectrum, you could name him "prison blues" and introduce him as this is my Full-Sun, Prison Blues (johnny cash fans will get it)


Hahahahahaha!:lol:


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

Very pretty! love the colors.


----------



## justmel

Chard56 said:


> Since he's a DT then he'd be a Fullmoon. So a Half Full Sun? Hmmm! I don't think I've ever came across one to know if there is a name for a DT Halfsun. I'm going to go with Half Full Sun.


Half Full Sun, huh? I've just been calling him a HSDT. I thought they had HMDT's so that is what he'd be called. But you certainly have more experience in matter like this than I do. I'm going to try and get a blue HM female of aquabid for him this week.

@homegrown terror - I'm a bit tired and stressed tonight, so you got me for a minute. His iridescent color does come across as blue. 

For anyone interested here's a pic my old man got of him flaring this morning.


----------



## acadialover

Sir Fishington said:


> My new fish Tyrian. I absolutely love the purple


WHOA !!!!!! Incredible !!


----------



## royal

LOL to that johnny Cash joke


----------



## mhunki

I don't know if this is the place to post this. But I finally caught Deans grumpy blue lips.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Hmm I think someone may have a mouthful of eggs. 










Hoping he does because that means there is a female in there with him!


----------



## justmel

Love it! Great picture and beautfilu betta



mhunki said:


> I don't know if this is the place to post this. But I finally caught Deans grumpy blue lips.


----------



## justmel

I'm still learning a lot, but is this a wild type betta? A mouth brooder, huh? How does that work? I would assume if he's got a mouth full of eggs he definitely does not eat until they hatch. It would drive me crazy not being able to see the bubble nest and check on the babies. Best of luck on his having some eggs in there!



LittleBettaFish said:


> Hmm I think someone may have a mouthful of eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping he does because that means there is a female in there with him!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

He is something of an oddity. Rutilans mostly bubblenest but have been known to mouthbrood. My male has always held the eggs. However, he only does this for a couple of days (versus the couple of weeks a true mouthbrooder will hold for) and then spits the hatched fry up onto the roof of his hollow log. 

He has always done this, and at two years I do not think he is ever going to change his stripes haha.

This is also a rutilans, but the standard form


----------



## justmel

Thank you LBF, I find all of this very interesting. Having this guy act differently must be interesting to watch.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah when he first did it (this was my first pair of bettas ever), I thought he was sick and possibly dying. Then he came over and proudly showed me this one massive fry he was holding in his mouth. I still have that fry as well. He ate most of his siblings while growing up so was a very naughty boy.


----------



## Goldie2nd

LittleBettaFish is great seeing your fish thanks for sharing, also great having you here also I'm in BS as FO23


----------



## Viola

Nix said:


> My darling Eridan looks so sad in his hospital tank, I want him to hurry up and get all better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Karkat x3 it is super rare that he let me get a non-blurry picture of him xD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Karkat's new neighbor, Gamzee.



0: Oh! I see a homestuck.
I feel conflicted. I think Gamzee is gorgeous. xD But Karkitty is my favorite~ ;33


----------



## Holzy

Hi people,

I'm relatively new to fish I've had one betta before, and just purchased my second after a year or so of being fishless.

This is my new little guy, Zazu


----------



## Holzy

Happy to take any advice. I have a 9 litre tank, a small filter set as low as it'll go to keep the current down, a little heater keeping the water at 25C, keep a good eye on the Ph, change half the water mid-week and do a full change over the weekend. 

I feed him pellets most days but every few days treat him to freeze-dried blood worms. I have a very soft pair of tweezers that I feed him one or two of the worms with to get him to jump and play a little. I'm going to try and hand-feed him and see how it goes, but hands seem to scare him at the moment. My last betta - Mushu - used to get very excited when hands were near the tank or in the water, but I was in a share-house with three other people then, and he learned to be social a bit more quickly. Maybe Zazu's just a little more shy personality than Mushu was, that's okay, he's beautiful I loves him.


----------



## justmel

I can't see the picture of your Zazu. You will find that all bettas have different personalities. I have 16 in my home right now & none of them are the same. Some like to interact with us, some like the chance to flare at my other boys from time to time, and a couple just want left alone. Zazu may just be scared being in a new home, so you are doing great by taking things slowly with him and giving him a chance to get to know and trust you.


----------



## Holzy

is that link better?


----------



## justmel

Yes, that one I can see & Zazu is a beautiful CT


----------



## Nix

Viola said:


> 0: Oh! I see a homestuck.
> I feel conflicted. I think Gamzee is gorgeous. xD But Karkitty is my favorite~ ;33


Thank you! x3 I try not to play favorites with them but I must say I am more bonded to Eridan and Karkat than Gamzee XD and yet I take the most pictures of Gamzee. 

Yep I am a dorky Homestuck fan XD though I named them after the chars they remind me of most not necessarily my favorites. It is hard to pick favorite Homestuck chars though. XD


----------



## konstargirl

LittleBettaFish said:


> Hmm I think someone may have a mouthful of eggs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping he does because that means there is a female in there with him!


I can't stop staring at him. He's purty.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Thanks. He is a beautiful fish and has produced some equally nice offspring. 

I haven't seen these two out and about for a while so I took the opportunity to snap some shots. 


















Their best looking son









Dad thinking he should have stopped spawning a while back haha


----------



## Fenghuang

Tip for future pet store owners: deep blue water and dim lighting is not the best way to display your stock. Every fish ends up looking blue! I mean, I really like that LFS; their fish are always healthy, their tanks are kept merticulously clean, and they have a very impressive collection with more fish tanks and species of fish than you can count. But all the bettas are kept in that medicated water there! 

My guess is cellophane, but I also see a soft lemon yellow. Or maybe that's white. I think she is female--long fins, but short ventrals and definitely has more of a female body type. She had that nice topline breeders gush about though and was one of the most curious bettas ever. Would not hold still for the camera and kept looking right at me. I didn't get her today. I kind of like her, but I don't know...


----------



## FishyFishy89

The blue is medication. I believe its Metha Blue or something like that. But they use it because the fish's waste builds up so fast in those little cups. So it essentially keeps them from dying too quickly.


----------



## justmel

You have better restraint than me. I would have so nabbed this beauty as soon as I saw. I would have begged & pleaded if the other half said no for the first time. It would have been mine, that's all I know.



Fenghuang said:


> Tip for future pet store owners: deep blue water and dim lighting is not the best way to display your stock. Every fish ends up looking blue! I mean, I really like that LFS; their fish are always healthy, their tanks are kept merticulously clean, and they have a very impressive collection with more fish tanks and species of fish than you can count. But all the bettas are kept in that medicated water there!
> 
> My guess is cellophane, but I also see a soft lemon yellow. Or maybe that's white. I think she is female--long fins, but short ventrals and definitely has more of a female body type. She had that nice topline breeders gush about though and was one of the most curious bettas ever. Would not hold still for the camera and kept looking right at me. I didn't get her today. I kind of like her, but I don't know...


----------



## Fenghuang

justmel said:


> You have better restraint than me. I would have so nabbed this beauty as soon as I saw. I would have begged & pleaded if the other half said no for the first time. It would have been mine, that's all I know.


Believe me, I like her. A lot. I felt like a total jerk because employee bagged her already and then I made him put her back. But it doesn't seem right to put one in Asriel's place so soon. And I lost another fish today so I'm a little bummed out.


----------



## justmel

I can understand that totally. I lost 3 in 2 days, all different situations, and couldn't believe how bummed I was. I'm really sorry to hear you lost another one. I've seen pictures of all your boys and every one is stunning.


----------



## justmel

I was finally able to get some decent pictures of my unclassified female betta. I don't even know where to start with what she might be. Do any of you have any clue? 

Pandora -


----------



## Chard56

That big Green "girl" looks like a Male Plakat to me. I had one that looked almost identical to that one.


----------



## justmel

I have wondered Chard, I've seen pics of a lot of male PK's that made me think of Pandora. All 3 girls in the tank besides this one followed it around for a couple days when put in the tank. Pandora mostly ignored them, although (s)he nips at Amor when Amor gets to pushy. About 3 days after introducing Pandora to the sorority 2 of the other ladies had egg bands & my fiance said he saw the third drop & eat eggs. I unplugged the filter over night to see if a bubble nest would develop, but no go there. I've never seen a white eggs spot on Pandora either. I've never had a betta this big, is a 2" body normal if it is a male PK?

Not sure what to do if it's a male. The sorority has been together about 3wks now. If I take Pandora out I will likely have to take the sorority apart as it would leave three female. I have three more ladies being shipped, but they will have to QT when I get them. Everyone seems to get along fine, but I know that can change. What would you do? leave things as they are or seperate everyone until all my ladies (current & new) are ready for the sorority?


----------



## Fenghuang

If you have three passive females and a tank with many hiding places and decorations and/or plants, you can probably leave them as they are for the time being. Just keep an eye on them. Pandora is definitely a plakat. I would say male because of the longer ventrals and the beard, but I'm not a hundred percent certain.


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Oh dear I have two tht look similar and one flares quite a bit. I've been wondering if they were males. They still in QT st the moment. I'll post pix before I put them all together. Justmel, it's a pretty betta! I'm not sure what I'd do in your situation. I'd probably take everyone out if chard thinks its s male.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Females flare as well.


----------



## Chard56

Most males have a white double hump spot, where the females is single and sticks out more noticeably. The larger size and the shape of the finnage makes me think it may be a Petco "King" male. I've had several and for the most part the males are not as aggressive as some others. The one female "King" I found was overly aggressive. If there aren't any scales or chunks of fin missing use your own discretion. Adding more females will divide the aggression up among all of them. I have up to 2 or 3 hundred together some times. With that many it's hard to single one out to do any real damage to. The only thing I can suggest is to put the girls in after their QT when you have time to watch them to make sure they are getting along.


----------



## justmel

luckily, being at home all day I can sit & watch them for hours to make sure no harm comes to them. I have a window between my kitchen & living room where the sorority is placed, so it's always watched by someone. I think I will leave this guy in at least until the other girls are ready to join. And thank you again Chard, you have made me feel better about my suspicions with this betta.


----------



## homegrown terror

"she" is almost definitely a male plakat, possibly a king or fighter-line plakat.


----------



## justmel

Thank you homegrown. Since that is what I though & the experts seem to agree I guess it is time to find Pandora a new name and a new home. Good thing I had planned to buy more tanks this weekend to divided up for my males!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

If I can just bust in here, I'd like opinions on this fish--male or female? thanks!
















Is that an egg spot I'm seeing in the second photo?


----------



## Chard56

Smaller Dorsal fin, BIG egg spot. Looks like a girl to me!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

The very first betta I bred and raised was in a particularly friendly mood yesterday so got a couple of photos of him. He's going to be two years old soon!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Yay! Thanks Chard! I'm not too good at identifying the girls yet!


----------



## justmel

I'd say girl too & that just reenforced Pan(dora) being a boy. Very pretty girl too.


----------



## justmel

I love you bettas LBF. I honestly wasn't to drawn to that type of betta until I saw yours. Now I wish I could get a couple!

My fiance went back to the pet store I got Pan(dora) from & since he ended up a boy I told him to see if they had more and grab me one if they did. They had 5 bettas in the same tank, so I felt it was likely I would actually get a female this time. They still had 3 and he brought me home this beauty. Took some looking, but there is definitely an egg spot on this one. The first pic doesn't show her shape well, but it shows her color best. I do have a question about her tail. There's just a little fringe there. Does that indicate she has CT genes in her somewhere? The look of the fringe looks like combtail from the pics I've seen, but I've been wrong before. Can anyone tell what she might be classified as tail wise?


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I wonder if she could have some CT blood in her. Definitely looks like it based on the caudal and dorsal. However, I stink at identifying tail types so am probably wrong!

Persephone were feeling particularly feisty this morning. Here's a female telling her brothers to move along.


----------



## justmel

To cute! Yours must be a blast to watch. I can't wait to get my 29 gallon and finish setting it up so I can let my sorority girls go. I took everyone out today because it looked like play was starting to get a little rough. I watch my passive girl chase Pan around a bit and then him get mad and start nipping at everyone near him.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I think I have about 20 males (brothers) in there and they are all starting to hit maturity now so they have been having turf wars and flare-offs. It reminds me a bit of a sorority because there's never a lot of serious damage done. 

I like watching bettas interact with their own species. It's amazing how subtle some of the communication can be between a dominant individual and a subordinate.


----------



## homegrown terror

LittleBettaFish said:


> I wonder if she could have some CT blood in her. Definitely looks like it based on the caudal and dorsal. However, I stink at identifying tail types so am probably wrong!


either that or she's very young...when their fins are still growing, the rays grow faster than the membranes, causing HM, VT and DeT girls to look like weak-gened crowntails.


----------



## justmel

Homegrown, I'm not sure how young she might be. She's not quite as big as the male I pictured earlier, but she's at least very close to his 2" BO length. From color, size, shape, and story from the pet store I think the 2 might be related.


----------



## acadialover

justmel said:


> I was finally able to get some decent pictures of my unclassified female betta. I don't even know where to start with what she might be. Do any of you have any clue?
> 
> Pandora -


Hmn, it doesn't even look like a female to me, more like a male Plakat. ?


----------



## justmel

acadialover said:


> Hmn, it doesn't even look like a female to me, more like a male Plakat. ?


Thank you acadialover. That's what everyone agreed on, so Pandora became Pan and I made my fiance go out and see if the pet store I got him at had anymore of these 'female' bettas in their tank. Since 5 bettas were in the same tank being sold as females I was pretty sure the next I got would be a girly. I got another, I really think they are related, and can easily see the differences now. She's just a bit smaller then Pan, but she does have an egg spot as well.


----------



## Mar

Holzy said:


> is that link better?


pretty!


----------



## mushumouse

now here is something i've seen before but never managed to photograph before now. since i got the new filter and there's much less current in my tank, several times when i've come in at night, i've caught space ghost apparently asleep like this:


















he's not swimming, he is actually just hanging from the anubias by his tail. like a monkey. :I


----------



## FishyFishy89

that's almost creepy O.O


----------



## justmel

That is to cute mushumouse


----------



## royal

LOL! That's so cute!


----------



## Fenghuang

Does Space Ghost have a blue spot on his head? That's adorable.


----------



## mushumouse

he does! right on top of it.  i've been told he might be a marble though so who knows if it'll last. he didn't have any blue at all when i got him.


----------



## kev




----------



## justmel

Kev, that's little cutie you have there.

My mom is moving in next weekend, she brought her betta today so I can start caring for it a bit better than she has been. He's a couple pics of Ming, she bought him as a HM from Petsmart. HA! Don 't think so. Still trying to get him to flare so I can get a better look, but I think he has rose/feather tail genes.


----------



## Bizzycakes

This is Spike he's the most adorable fish ever he likes to sit and watch me while I'm on the computer and chases my finger around and hes started jumping out of the water to try and get his pellets faster XD He is full of sass and is the first fish I've owned since I was a child and thought that goldfish could be kept in little bowls >.< 






And this is Loki who I just got yesterday from the local Petsmart =] They had so many beautiful bettas and i had a hard time choosing but my fiance said get him so I did >.< I don't really know much about him yet, aside from the fact he bit just about everything when I put him in the holding tank rofl.. Hidey house, plant, even gravel rofl He's eating like a pig and looks to be healthy despite how god awful his cup was =D Can anyone tell me what type of color he has? He reminds me of a koi in a way but idk I'm super new to this >.<


----------



## justmel

Both Loki & Spike are good looking bettas Bizzycakes. You may have named Loki more appropriately than you realized. The bettas I posted about, Ming. cam home from the pet store looking a lot like Loki did, except he had less color in his fins. When Bettas are stressed or not cared for properly they can lose color, then you big them home and give them the care they need and you get a new fish. I am not saying this will happen to Loki, but my mom was a bit upset my her bettas change, so thought you might like to know it could happen.

Otherwise, I can't really tell you his color type, but it can be fun trying to figure it out. Here's another thread on here that might help. http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=29868


----------



## Bizzycakes

Thanks for that tidbit of information =] I wouldn't be offended if he changed although he is pretty darn cool looking XD He is currently blowing me 2 separate bubble nests so he can pretty much do whatever he wants cus I am in love lol XD Also Ming is very beautiful I might be a little envious lol I think I have a thing for blues


----------



## justmel

Bizzycakes said:


> Thanks for that tidbit of information =] I wouldn't be offended if he changed although he is pretty darn cool looking XD He is currently blowing me 2 separate bubble nests so he can pretty much do whatever he wants cus I am in love lol


Sounds like the betta bug has bit another! :lol:


----------



## justmel

I've got some 3 & 1/2 wk old fry. This one here is starting to show color and stress stripes (I was cleaning their tank).


----------



## Fmalvo

Hi Everyone,
Just wanted to share some pics of my Male photos of my Betta. Directly imported directly from Thailand.


----------



## Fmalvo

They are both Giant Fancy Dragon Beta


----------



## Viva

Love them Fmalvo, very unique coloring/patterns.


----------



## Fmalvo

Thats Viva, their coming along quiet nicely.


----------



## Bizzycakes

Fmalvo - those are some awesome looking bettas!! =]

Justmel - ERMAGERD!! Babies!! So stinkin cute =] I have seen a bunch of the "baby" bettas at petco, but I just don't even know how to take care of them so I've stayed away XD


----------



## justmel

@ bizzycakes, lol, the ones at petco are cute. I have 2 from them. Well, one I don't think you can say is a baby anymore. The one pictured in my baby though. They hatched from their bubble nest on 3/19 and just started showing some color. Was amazed this one showed me stress stripes when I cleaned their tank yesterday.


----------



## Bizzycakes

Wow they grow fast O_O Aren't they always "babys" to their mommys and daddys though XD lolol


----------



## Fmalvo

Thanks Bizzycakes...I'm suppose to get another batch of them next week. I'll post a few pictures of them as soon as they arrive


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Didn't even realise there was another fish there until I uploaded it to my laptop.


----------



## royal

Hide and seek betta style! Lol


----------



## fleetfish

This VT gentleman is new ... I got him a few weeks ago after seeing that his fins were ripped from biting, and he had fin rot. I couldn't leave him at the store, so he came home. Also . . . PURPLE! <333333


----------



## Fenghuang

I really like his colour, fleetfish. 

Some quick shots of Vasuki, taken with my phone.


----------



## Nibblez

He looks beautiful, in the first pic, it looks like his tail is a palette for all the colours he has.


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you. I think he looks like he has paint splattered all over him sometimes.

Here's a picture my girlfriend snapped of Smile. He's definitely getting an orange head!










Also, this one where he is sort of, ahem, _indecent_... Lol.


----------



## CalebsMum

WOW....some stunning betta's in this thread!


----------



## acominghome

looking after these animals really makes you forget the rush of life...


----------



## justmel

acominghome said:


> looking after these animals really makes you forget the rush of life...


Doesn't it? People look at me funny when I say cleaning all my bettas relax me. I have anxiety problems, and this guys can really help me slow down and relax.


----------



## Canis

Fish'Sean








Mr. MagicFluffyPonykinz with a Beard








Broseidon


----------



## royal

Holy cow! That ct is gorgeous!


----------



## acadialover

Fmalvo said:


> They are both Giant Fancy Dragon Beta


WOW..... gorgeous ! How long did they take to get here.... were they in pretty good condition when they arrived ?


----------



## D359

Heres Waldo. Just rescued him from Walmart. He's not into pellets  loves bloodworms. He likes hanging out in the back of the tank, so I have to remove the cover to feed him.


----------



## Derpstra

*Rico*

When I got Rico, he was the color of my Saxophone reeds, so I named him after Rico Royal reeds. Now he has begun growing black on his scales and looks beautiful!


























My iPod makes him look very orange but he is more of a burnt yellow. I have to keep paper around his tank because he keeps seeing his reflection and attacking the glass.


----------



## Deanna01

Disapproving fish. 

This is Sam. I think his little frowny face is so funny and cute.


----------



## Boxerwing

I'm new around here, but just wanted to show off my new delta tail Rocky.


_MG_7804 by DancingWisp, on Flickr


----------



## royal

Rocky looks a lot like my delta tail, romeo!


----------



## Viva

Rocky is beautiful! Lil cutie!


----------



## Briz

McCoy isn't the best at getting his picture taken, and he's even more pretty in person (butterfly marking along edges of fins are much more noticeable), but here he is!











This is what he first looked like:









At least you can see the butterfly markings better.


----------



## royal

Is he a marble boy?


----------



## Briz

I have no idea.  The white on his head may have been... idk... fungus? or he simply colored up with proper care.


----------



## Emmalee01

Fruit Punch


----------



## IvoryCrayon

My new boy, Princess Tiger Lily ^.^; 
I call him my little pumpkin.


----------



## bannlow2471

*New girls*

Such gorgeous fish here! I love looking at everyone's photos! Here's a photo of my two newest additions, Clementine (orange female CT) and Bettina (marble? female VT). They're very new (got them Friday evening) , and I don't have very many good pictures of them yet. These were taken with my iPhone but I'm going to try to take some with my Canon later this week.


----------



## acominghome

The best looking halfmoon beta in this universe


----------



## rmarkham

Lemongrab wanted a close up!


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX

I dunno how you can get such great pictures. Gay Tony never sits still.


----------



## rmarkham

XxxXnoodleXxxX said:


> I dunno how you can get such great pictures. Gay Tony never sits still.


Haha, well I take LOTS of pictures, and Lemongrab is good about being still. Sometimes I'll sit and take 300 photos and only 3 will come out...


----------



## FishyFishy89

Lemongrab. Awesome.


----------



## Showers

*My sister's five and my one Betta*

View attachment 114090


View attachment 114098


View attachment 114106


View attachment 114114


View attachment 114130


View attachment 114138

1.Ernie
2.Dumbo
3.Merlin
4.Mr.Gold
5.Ferdinand
6.Jadis


----------



## Sharpchick

I loved this dual reflection photo of Ivan flaring at his own reflection in the plexiglass of his tank.

​


----------



## BlackStripes

So, I got a much better photo of Madonna. Thought I would share since it's much closer to his(?) original colors.

He can't ever seem to stay still enough for a perfect photo.


----------



## Sharpchick

BlackStripes said:


> So, I got a much better photo of Madonna. Thought I would share since it's much closer to his(?) original colors.
> 
> He can't ever seem to stay still enough for a perfect photo.


What a beautiful fish.


----------



## BlackStripes

Sharpchick said:


> What a beautiful fish.



Thank you very much ​


----------



## Fenghuang

Madonna is a boy (I'm assuming you weren't sure judging by the "?" next to "his"). He is a handsome doubletail.


----------



## smaughunter

> Lemongrab wanted a close up!


He's very handsome.

Feynman


















Nebula


----------



## Lodie

My pretty little tail-biter, Tyrion.


----------



## Sylphie

My HM female - Herod













































and HM baby (he's or she's (don't know sex yet) 7 week's old)


----------



## Muggs

Looks like waiting for the day our local fish shop was restocked payed off. This is Morpheus and I'm not 100% sure what he is except that he's a crowntail and looks to have some butterfly genetics going on?

The lady who owned the shop said I got the best one of the lot 

He also is super hard to photograph for his love of poking about the plants... he seems to be under the illusion that he's a Cory or something lol.


----------



## Viva

Wow he's gorgeous!


----------



## konstargirl

@Muggs: Hubba Hubba! =D

@Sylphie: So pretty! <3


----------



## GemmaT

Check out my new betta Jasper, also my first Betta!

I didnt know how to find the url but pics are on my profile!


----------



## sudiptheone

*Moon my new Beta*

Moon my new Beta.

Can anyone tell me his exact species.


----------



## Viva

sudiptheone said:


> Moon my new Beta.
> 
> Can anyone tell me his exact species.


 
Well his species is betta splendens but I think you mean tail type and color? He looks like he could be a halfmoon tail but you can't tell unless he's flaring and has his fins totally spread. If he's not a HM (180 degree spread) then he's definitely a super delta.


----------



## sudiptheone

Thanks Viva. He has a full 180 degree spread. So will you tell me some more about super deltas? Does he look OK? I mean healthy. I was feeding him mosquito last day. He was enjoying that very much. Also he is making bubbles all over the surface. Is it normal ?


----------



## sudiptheone

Viva said:


> Well his species is betta splendens but I think you mean tail type and color? He looks like he could be a halfmoon tail but you can't tell unless he's flaring and has his fins totally spread. If he's not a HM (180 degree spread) then he's definitely a super delta.


Also his body type looks like Paradise in your picture.


----------



## shadowazure

This is Purcey. Royal blue Veil Tail.


----------



## BDFish

*first time betta fish keeper*

Just fed him and he started posing for some pics


----------



## BDFish

Forgot this one


----------



## TurtleBarb

*He's here!*

This is Asta. I'm so excited to finally have a fish after nearly a decade break from the hobby.


----------



## EmmaBlake

SO many beautiful betta!! Here is my boy Marvin - 

View attachment 123794


----------



## Viva

sudiptheone said:


> Thanks Viva. He has a full 180 degree spread. So will you tell me some more about super deltas? Does he look OK? I mean healthy. I was feeding him mosquito last day. He was enjoying that very much. Also he is making bubbles all over the surface. Is it normal ?


Yes he looks very healthy. His color is vibrant and his fins are in very good condition. I'm not sure the difference really between Super delta and delta tails, but super delta means it ALMOST has a 180 degree spread, so it can't be considered a halfmoon. Male bettas make bubble nests at the surface of the water - it means they are preparing for a female and her eggs/fry. This doesn't necessarily mean he's happy (although from the picture he certainly does look happy), some bettas make nests when they're on their death-leaf  Live foods are good to feed bettas, I'm sure they love mosquito/mosquito larvae! Try to get some pellets though because they contain the necessary vitamins and minerals bettas need. Feeding only live food is good but you need to know what vitamins are in each and feed them a variety so their needs are met. Live and frozen foods are usually fed for treats and pellets are used as their staple diet.


----------



## Bizzycakes

Beautiful fish everyone!! BD your ct is amazing O_O That finnage makes me giddy XD

I'm not real sure if anyone will remember when I posted this little guy on here



Well someone commented that he would live up to his name of Loki a little more than expected and boy were they right =D



He's lost nearly all of his white except on the tips of his fins and they are spattered with black which I was convinced for a while was fin rot but never went away and never got worse >.< He's still my lovely little boy though despite his transformation!!

I also picked up a little girl I named Lulu who for a while I wasn't sure was going to make it but in the end she's in great health now after getting a little love =]



I'm not sure what was wrong with her face if they were ammonia burns or what but its nearly cleared up now she still has some discoloration but its nowhere near as bad. She's next to impossible to photograph as soon as she notices I'm looking at her she starts wanting to play chase the finger and just wiggles around and is adorable XD

On a sad note however, Saturday I went to petco to pick up some rabbit food... And Lord knows I had to look at the bettas =\ I found this little guy who I named Orion and couldn't leave him there. Unfortunately, he passed away yesterday due to unknown reasons =[ He was fine Wednesday eating and swimming then... well you know =[


----------



## BDFish

Thanks Bizzycakes! Found him at the back of the shelf at Walmart of all places. You have got some pretty good looking finnage going on as well :-D


----------



## Taeanna

I had uploaded a picture of Kaida back when I first got him. As you can see he has really blossomed. Gone through one growth spurt and is half way through another. At this rate he will be nothing but a tank full of fins.

This black and white little gentleman is my new arrival, still in his quarantine tank. Still don't have a name picked out just yet. Honestly I have never met a more chill fish. I have the tanks side by side to get used to each other and he just wiggles and has a nap instead of flares.


----------



## Canis

Mr. Magic is not liking the camera XD He does this every day when I'm taking pictures of my baby betta!









Broseidon doesn't seem to be too happy with the baby either, lol.


----------



## royal

Page 500!


----------



## ZoeDawn

My first Betta, Castiel, I named him because it means angel, and in the right light he looks really silky!
View attachment 126418


----------



## logisticsguy

Chuck Norris is a marble boy who became a Dad 2 weeks ago and did a fine job with his fry so yay for Chuck. 

There is no theory of evolution just a list of animals Chuck Norris allows to live.


----------



## Atena

ZoeDawn said:


> My first Betta, Castiel, I named him because it means angel, and in the right light he looks really silky!
> View attachment 126418


H is beautiful. Where did you get him?


----------



## Catw0man

logisticsguy said:


> Chuck Norris is a marble boy who became a Dad 2 weeks ago and did a fine job with his fry so yay for Chuck.
> 
> There is no theory of evolution just a list of animals Chuck Norris allows to live.


LOL.....love how you worked a Chuck Norris joke in there.....(well, I just love those Chuck Norris jokes in general, to be honest).


----------



## Manisha

I love Chuck Norris. Wish he were mine.


----------



## ZoeDawn

Atena said:


> H is beautiful. Where did you get him?


I got him from Petco


----------



## Viva

logisticsguy said:


> Chuck Norris is a marble boy who became a Dad 2 weeks ago and did a fine job with his fry so yay for Chuck.
> 
> There is no theory of evolution just a list of animals Chuck Norris allows to live.


 
LOL! Never heard that one, hilarious! He's gorgeous...hope his fry turn out the same!


----------



## Horangi

I just got this little guy Yesterday at petsco. I was going to get a DTHM they had but this guy captured my heart so i took him home. It said he was a halfmoon but i don't think he is. Can someone tell me what he is? Anyone have any name ideas too?


----------



## FishyFishy89

Can't tell if he is a halfmoon unless he flares up. If his tail is a full 180degree, he is a halfmoon.


----------



## logisticsguy

3 week old baby betta


----------



## Atena

Cute!


----------



## Viva

logisticsguy said:


> 3 week old baby betta


Cutie!!!!! :nicefish:


----------



## Haseo

Took some good pics so i thought I would share them.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I can't believe I forgot about this thread and its a sticky, lol. Going through each individual post on this sub forum takes much longer than this. I LOVE to see everyone's bettas!!!

Haseo - lovely pictures! He is such a vibrant color!


----------



## percyfyshshelley

Canis said:


> Mr. Magic is not liking the camera XD He does this every day when I'm taking pictures of my baby betta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broseidon doesn't seem to be too happy with the baby either, lol.


Omg that is the most hilarious grumpy betta face ever!


----------



## Haseo

AyalaCookiejar said:


> I can't believe I forgot about this thread and its a sticky, lol. Going through each individual post on this sub forum takes much longer than this. I LOVE to see everyone's bettas!!!
> 
> Haseo - lovely pictures! He is such a vibrant color!


Thanks!!!


----------



## justmel

Trying to get a picture of my mom's betta, Ming, flaring I came up with this cute shot & had to share. He wouldn't flare for anything, so I finally put a female on the other side of the screen just to get some pictures. It looks like he's saying "OMG IT'S A GIRL!" to me. lol


----------



## royal

Found a good pic editor for my tablet today! Here is the first pic that I edited:
Romeo flaring


----------



## kvw1988

This is Guillermo, he's the only one I have. He's just a good ol' pet store mutt lol. I never realized that you could bond with a fish until I got bettas.


----------



## Viva

kvw1988 said:


> This is Guillermo, he's the only one I have. He's just a good ol' pet store mutt lol. I never realized that you could bond with a fish until I got bettas.


Most people think you can't bond with a fish, including me at one time, until I got bettas! I'm not sure they actually recognize you, but they sure play it off like they do so we love them!


----------



## FishyFishy89

New fishy!!! Double Tail. Haven't found a name for him yet.


----------



## SharkBait25

This is my boy Sharkbait. I've really liked this site and I decided to join and share. It has helped me in many situations with this guy an made me a better betta owner.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I must say that I absolutely adore the name Guillermo. 

Sharkbait is a cutie and he looks very happy to be with you


----------



## SharkBait25

Thank you AyalaCookiejar, and I love the alligator mouth in FishyFishy89's tank.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Thanks! I found it at Wally World, on sale. 

Hubby has decided to dub the betta GoJo Mojo xD I will call him GoJo.


----------



## chelstucker74

I just signed up a couple of days ago and have been spending my time reading as much as possible. There is such a wealth of knowledge here!! I wanted to share some of my babies....

Tonto -









Scout -









Steel - (looking grumpy)









Liberace -









And, the new boy I just bought. He should be here Friday









I put pics of everyone in a public album if anyone wants to see the rest of the family


----------



## Viva

chelstucker74 said:


> I just signed up a couple of days ago and have been spending my time reading as much as possible. There is such a wealth of knowledge here!! I wanted to share some of my babies....
> 
> Tonto -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scout -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steel - (looking grumpy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberace -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, the new boy I just bought. He should be here Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put pics of everyone in a public album if anyone wants to see the rest of the family


They're all so pretty!!!! Steel looks so cute there...like he's on a mission to get somewhere.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I don't see any of the pics


----------



## chelstucker74

Fishy, are you able to see them in the album? http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=8913


----------



## FishyFishy89

I see them now. I love Liberace.


----------



## Graceful

Holy crap - over 500 pages in this thread! :shock:

Well, here's my contribution! This is Milo.










It's not the best picture, but I love it because it shows the red in his front fins. He's a very handsome fish! Love the little guy.


----------



## Atena

he looks beautiful. That is a great shot, its artistic.


----------



## kateee

Ikea
http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t581/kateee13/CIMG0004_zpsa2a03409.jpg

Buddy
http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t581/kateee13/20130519_232013_zps25af2da3.jpg

Poseidon
http://i1315.photobucket.com/albums/t581/kateee13/20130408_230604_zpsb424480c.jpg


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Just got a new DTPK today 


















He doesn't have a name yet.


----------



## Graceful

Just had a little photoshoot with Milo!


----------



## Adnamac

Petco today...saw this guy! In love, but it's going to have to be unrequited due to lack if room for him. So sad!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Sorry I didn't realize the pictures are sideways (they aren't on my phone, lol)

Here's him in his new tank flaring


----------



## Viva

AyalaCookiejar said:


> Sorry I didn't realize the pictures are sideways (they aren't on my phone, lol)
> 
> Here's him in his new tank flaring


 
Omg he's sooo cute! His face is so cute in this pic!


----------



## Flapmon

I have too many betta's to share! ;c


----------



## Nutt007

Torpedo:


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

Awe torpedo looks like my pink EE HMPK female did, except a little bigger. Scary resemblance, though


----------



## Wynn

Holy crap I don't know why the pic is soo larger, I tried to make it smaller. I am not so compter smart.









Langston.  his white strip made me neverious the first day I had him lol.


----------



## DreamerHorse

New Betta. His name is Twilight. He's a cambodian veiltail with a lavender and red tail. The lavender also has navy blue spots in it.  I also got my 10 gallon tank a few days ago, and hopefully in the next few months I'll be able to get a divider, some plants, gravel, and a better brand of food.


----------



## Vickytoria3112

This is my Elephant Ear Betta named "Elfy".


----------



## Vickytoria3112

?I would like to also say that I looked through quite a lot of betta photos and I must say, I have never seen such beauties in my life. I'm a reborn betta lover after 8 years and I have really missed out on the joy of owning them. Once again, I'm in love with a new beauty named "Elfy". He's an Elephant Ear Betta. He's the picture above. Can anyone tell me what color he is.


----------



## BettaPrincess13

This is my Betta Fish Carlson


----------



## Alphonse

My new Betta named snow 

































and this is my oldest.








his name is Scar


----------



## Viva

Omg Scar is so pretty. Love his purple color!!!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar

I love the red on Snow's anal fin


----------



## Alphonse

Thanks


----------



## carlos puron

This is dragon twin tail halfmoon dragonscale that's why we call him dragon


----------



## logisticsguy

4 week old baby Ziggy


----------



## Atena

aaaw, so cute!


----------



## Gustersen

That's a nice one. I was gonna order a all white halfmoon, but the seller wanted $100 for him.


----------



## carlos puron

Gustersen said:


> That's a nice one. I was gonna order a all white halfmoon, but the seller wanted $100 for him.


 saw the other day at petsmart some pretty betas I think that was the arrival day because I went the next day to exchange what I bought and there were only a few of the pretty ones so just ask for the arrival day


----------



## Viva

Here is Prize my betta I got as a baby back in December, 2012 


print screen windows 7


----------



## Nuij

*Vincent*

FINALLY got some pics of my baby!! Sadly, my new phone takes better pictures than my camera... but they still don't capture the gorgeous iridescent turquoise on his fins or his sides... very striking on that red... But, at least now I can show him off! ^_^

Not the fanciest fish out there, and he's got that bad eye, but I love him all the same.


----------



## Wynn

Cool pic, the eye did catch me off guard though.

My pic isn't as nice but I caught him flaring to his heater. (Sometimes when I look at his heater he tries to hide it with his tail or he flares at it.) I am not a sure if I should be concerned with him flaring at the heater, I think he can see himself in it, but rght next to it is his fav spot.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Don't worry about the flaring too much. It's a good activity for them and soon they'll get over their reflection.


----------



## Nuij

> Cool pic, the eye did catch me off guard though.


Yeah, was part of what caught my eye when I found the poor little guy in walmart... I felt so bad for him! Had to take him home and get him out of that nasty cup.


----------



## carlos puron

I have seen my betta flaring at no reflection just moving and flaring aroud the bottom of the tank I don't know why but he does it at night only is that bad?


----------



## Taeanna

carlos puron said:


> I have seen my betta flaring at no reflection just moving and flaring aroud the bottom of the tank I don't know why but he does it at night only is that bad?


If there is more light inside his tank than outside (say from a heater or his aquarium lights) it turns the glass into a natural mirror.

Likely hes simply telling the other nocturnal fish to back off.


----------



## carlos puron

Aaa ok and that should be cause Is when I'm watcHing tv hey can you help me with this

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=202513


----------



## Sweetea

This was my first betta...I really miss him. I got him from a LFS, it was either him or a butterfly HM. I was so happy that I picked him though, he ended up looking like a totally different betta! Unfortunately I wasn't as knowledgeable back then...he got SBD and it pretty bad, despite the pea treatment. A few other issues appeared because of that. Hopefully I won't mess up again with my new boys. :/
First week or so:









Several weeks/one month:









Ta-da! When I first saw his tail like that I freaked out because I thought it was fin rot...turns out he was a little tail biter.










I received this boy from a high school teacher. She kept him and another in those small small bowls...the other one didn't make it. At the end of the school year she asked my friend to take him in. She did but I ended up with him. :3 He came with me to my college dorm during freshman year but didn't stick around for long...I should have kept him at home. :/




















My current bettas:
He is my first of my three new bettas. Got him from PetCo, he's a delta..a tail-biting one. I: My boyfriend and I picked him because he had a really bad case of eye cloud, he couldn't see at all! 
First day: 









Today:









This is my third guy, a dragonscale plakat. He was very shy the first week, he'd hide from noises/movement, and wouldn't approach my finger. Now he's always at the front, wanting attention and doesn't even go in his decoration. o_o He recently got into a tussle with my HM though, the divider tilted. I found them hiding together in a cave...my HM was untouched but he had a ripped tail, and a few damaged scales. :/ 










Hopefully I'll have close ups of my HM (second betta). He zips around a lot, and my current photos all have a reflection of the camera lens. .__.


----------



## Fenghuang

Terrible phone picture, but I'm too lazy to clean the algae off the glass at the moment and the water's cloudy from a water change.

For a non-EE, Barti has some fairly large pectoral fins.


----------



## RabidAliver

This is my newest boy, Problem!  I saw him at petsmart and even with a small chunk of his tail missing, he was too gorgeous to pass up. I love how he fades from green to blue to red with his tail colors, sadly it's not so easy to see in this picture, if I'd have caught him flaring it probably would be more visable.


----------



## Graceful

Milo enjoying the new grass.










BEWARE!! He will attack your finger if you poke it in the water!


----------



## madmonahan

My crown-tail Destin.


----------



## jibruno

*New!*

Everyone please welcome the newest additions to my family, my two new HMPK males and 2 HMPK females!


----------



## Viva

Wow they are all beautiful! Love HMPKs! They always seem to be more colorful and vibrant for some reason...maybe it's my eyes lol! The rosetail? copper/red female is really gorgeous.


----------



## RowdyBetta

Day 1

























































Day 2

































Day 3

































Day 10

























Day 13









Today



















Count Manzeppi


----------



## MissMittySmoke

This is my baby Lord Dean Winchester, just got him from walmart today. Wasn't happy on him being a walmart fish but....... He loves the camera


----------



## Whatshisfacebetta

Lol like Supernatural? Dean Winchester... Awesome!


----------



## MissMittySmoke

Yes off of supernatural. Its one of my favorite shows, but i think the next Betta i get if it is a male i will probably name The Doctor


----------



## jibruno

*.*



Viva said:


> Wow they are all beautiful! Love HMPKs! They always seem to be more colorful and vibrant for some reason...maybe it's my eyes lol! The rosetail? copper/red female is really gorgeous.


Thank you =]


----------



## Sweetea

My photos didn't show up before...lol. -.-

My first betta(passed):


























Adopted VT(passed):

















Delta:

























DT halfmoon:









Dragonscale plakat:


----------



## RowdyBetta

What beauties! You should post some of these in the before and after thread!


----------



## Sweetea

Thank you! I will...one of things I love most about taking care of bettas is how drastically they can change from day one with some love and care. c: Especially when the personality really shines...my plakat was super shy but now hardly leaves the front of his tank, lol. x:


----------



## RowdyBetta

My Cirrus was the same way! Now if you point at him he'll flare whereas he used to hide.


----------



## logisticsguy

This is Ziggy at 7 weeks old. The dude looks identical to his grand daddy now.


----------



## Viva

Awwww hes so cute! Such nice colors too!


----------



## RowdyBetta

More Cirrus c:

























He's stopped biting for now but I'm still working on him. :3


----------



## cbarger94

My new Betta, not yet named! Im thinking Elvis!


----------



## Viva

What pretty fins and a gorgeous blue color!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Elvis totally suits him


----------



## cbarger94

Thank you! I got him at Petco. I think I will stick with the name Elvis.


----------



## carlos puron

*looking for a name for this boy*

Hey y'all I just adopted this little guy but stills without name my new crown tale betta any suggestions?


----------



## hodad66




----------



## Sweetea

It's a color splash!


----------



## carlos puron

I could finally get a good pic of blanco he was shy the first days but now he doesn't move from the front of the tank when I'm around what I still not knowing is why when I upload the pic it shows it like this


----------



## Flapmon

lolupsidedown


----------



## carlos puron

I know stilllooking the reason


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Here you go:


----------



## carlos puron

Wow thanks how did you do it


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

You're welcome.  I have PhotoShop and rotated them.


----------



## carlos puron

Oooh I've been uploading from my phone I tried with the photo editor in it but stills posting them like that


----------



## Madeagle

What type of light are you using


----------



## Madeagle

*Type of light?*



JGrr said:


> heres my fish and tank. i like it alot so far. looking for tankmates.


what type of light is being used?


----------



## whatsupyall

These are my new toys. Grabbing some bicolor and unicolor soon.


----------



## aicardi

My wife's new betta.


----------



## Viva

Very handsome!


----------



## aicardi

Little Rasputin staking claim on his new 5.5g world.


----------



## Starbelly

I'm a new Betta fish owner, and already have two of these beauties. The first a our red veil tail Teenie, which is kinda ironic because he's pretty big. The second is India, a half moon, with the personality of a puppy.


----------



## Starbelly

http://http://s1349.photobucket.com/user/starbelly5/media/image_zps0508d0ac.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Starbelly




----------



## aorihanazari

This is Ryu! Sometimes he changes colors. When he's flaring, his body turns red. At other times, he changes to purple, blue, and etc. The light does most of the work I bet but it is still pretty great to watch.


----------



## darkhorse

*Gabriel*

I almost forgot to post a picture of this little guy! I got him a couple months ago. Hes so cute when he swims around. Now i saw someone else posed a picture of what could only be his identical twin, but I cant for the life of me find the original post. This photo doesn't do him justice. He is such a pretty little boy <3


----------



## Shank15

*Red:*

My little Red


----------



## B3ttaL0ve

*Help to identify my betta*

Hey guys i was wondering if someone could tell me what kind my betta is and what gender...he/she is about 5 months old i got him/her when he/she was a little drop


----------



## FishyFishy89

looks to be female.


----------



## Viva

Yeah a female. Looks exactly like my girl Prize when she still had her baby stripes


----------



## RowdyBetta

My delta boy :3


----------



## julyusseu

this is my first crowntail betta.. his name is cyrus.. to all my fellow bettafish lover, the vendor told me that it was a crowntail so i decided to adopt it. :-D:-D:-D is really a crowntail?


----------



## aicardi

Handsome looking fish!


----------



## aicardi

Another shot of little Rasputin.


----------



## FishyFishy89

No, that is not a crowntail betta
It almost appears to be female, but I cannot see the full length of the ventrals. See the two thin fins? just under his head? Those are ventrals. Are they long or short?


----------



## lovefordebbie

wow you all have beautiful bettas


----------



## julyusseu

FishyFishy89 said:


> No, that is not a crowntail betta
> It almost appears to be female, but I cannot see the full length of the ventrals. See the two thin fins? just under his head? Those are ventrals. Are they long or short?


the two fins your talking about appear to be small. maybe because he is still young? i also suspected cyrus my betta to be a female. but as i let him see his image in a mirror he began to act as his ready to fight . or the females do it also? the vendor told me it was a crown tail betta at young age.


----------



## jibruno

*.*



julyusseu said:


> the two fins your talking about appear to be small. maybe because he is still young? i also suspected cyrus my betta to be a female. but as i let him see his image in a mirror he began to act as his ready to fight . or the females do it also? the vendor told me it was a crown tail betta at young age.


It looks like its a female to me, and also doesnt seem to be a CT, looks almost like a HM or VT with a sloppy edge, could just be a HMPK male with a sloppy edge. its hard to tell from one picture and by not knowing the age, how long is the body, one inch or smaller?


----------



## jibruno

aicardi said:


> Another shot of little Rasputin.


Beautiful fish! im jealous


----------



## FishyFishy89

julyusseu said:


> the two fins your talking about appear to be small. maybe because he is still young? i also suspected cyrus my betta to be a female. but as i let him see his image in a mirror he began to act as his ready to fight . or the females do it also? the vendor told me it was a crown tail betta at young age.


 I returned your PM


----------



## julyusseu

ill post again soMe of his photo. . . ilL be thankful if cyrus is fEmale. .becAuse here in our place its hard to find fEmale bettas. we only have 3 aqua pet stores. . thank you for entertaining my question and clearing some of my misconceptions. .


----------



## julyusseu

this is his 2nd photo,. ilL shot again when he flares up.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Yes, I do believe that you have a female. A very pretty female as well. Many females I see are very "blah". The only real colorful females I have found are from good breeders.


----------



## Viva

It looks more like a male plakat to me but I'm no expert and the picture is still slightly blurry to tell.


----------



## RowdyBetta

aicardi said:


> Another shot of little Rasputin.



Wow! Beautiful fish and such a great shot!
What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Fenghuang

julyusseu said:


> this is his 2nd photo,. ilL shot again when he flares up.


I am pretty sure that is a male plakat you have. His fins won't get much longer; plakats naturally have short fins.


----------



## julyusseu

jibruno said:


> It looks like its a female to me, and also doesnt seem to be a CT, looks almost like a HM or VT with a sloppy edge, could just be a HMPK male with a sloppy edge. its hard to tell from one picture and by not knowing the age, how long is the body, one inch or smaller?


his jus one inch and a half, . im sorry for the blury photo. i only have my samsung galaxy young to take photo of my betta.


----------



## aicardi

Rasputin noticing himself.


----------



## Viva

His colors go great with the dark background. He looks like hes glowing in that light.


----------



## RowdyBetta

"The Unnamed Pretty White One" xD

































Daniel aka Cirrus


----------



## Viva

Wow that tail on the unnamed one is soo gorgeous!


----------



## paiigekate

*Benny!*

This is my new betta fish Benny! Does anyone have any idea what kind of betta he is exactly? I haven't been able to figure it out!


----------



## Chard56

Looks like a Salamander Halfmoon. I'd have to see a picture showing his color and finnage better to be sure.


----------



## loveDelphine21

My babies:

Cloud Strife:









Merry (watching one of the cory cats, lolz):








Pippin:








Naruto:


----------



## Graceful

carlos puron said:


> I could finally get a good pic of blanco he was shy the first days but now he doesn't move from the front of the tank when I'm around what I still not knowing is why when I upload the pic it shows it like this


I looked at this and thought... man, that's one ugly betta! LOL! Then I realized it was upside down.


----------



## Graceful

aicardi said:


> Rasputin noticing himself.


Jaw dropping picture! He is gorgeous.


----------



## aicardi

RowdyBetta said:


> "The Unnamed Pretty White One" xD
> 
> Daniel aka Cirrus




Beautiful fish!


----------



## RowdyBetta

Thanks, Viva and aicardi!! ^.^


----------



## paiigekate

Chard56 said:


> Looks like a Salamander Halfmoon. I'd have to see a picture showing his color and finnage better to be sure.


He is a very shy mild-mannered fish and doesn't like to flare, he mostly just stares at himself but he wasn't in the greatest mood this morning and flared up at his reflection right away! here is a better picture of his finnage and color. Thanks so much for helping to identify what kind of betta he is!


----------



## RowdyBetta

I made a gif of the new guy x3


----------



## aicardi

paiigekate said:


> He is a very shy mild-mannered fish and doesn't like to flare, he mostly just stares at himself but he wasn't in the greatest mood this morning and flared up at his reflection right away! here is a better picture of his finnage and color. Thanks so much for helping to identify what kind of betta he is!


He's very handsome indeed.


----------



## aicardi

RowdyBetta said:


> I made a gif of the new guy x3


----------



## aicardi

Rasputin with attitude


----------



## RowdyBetta

aicardi said:


> Rasputin with attitude


What a beauty! He's stunning!


----------



## Flyby Stardancer

My new babies (I call all my pets babies, but one really is lol)!

The new boy:

















And the new baby:


----------



## aicardi

Beautiful fish. Love the color.


----------



## aicardi

Rasputin in the morning


----------



## Celestial

*wow so many nice betta! this is my first betta named celestial.*

View attachment 169098


----------



## Atena

First photo of my baby yellow HM. 










She or he is even looking at me!


----------



## FishyFishy89

how do you know it is yellow and HM?


----------



## Atena

Both parents are yellow HM, it is a reasonable assumption.


----------



## Viva

SOOOO CUTE!!!!! Hehehehe look at his eyes! They're huge compared to his body lol!


----------



## Viva

Valentine guarding his bubble nest and the girls playing around on an IAL:


----------



## FishyFishy89

EE is a girl?! I've always seen EE as males. Maybe breeders like to keep all the girls? lol


----------



## Viva

I think I've seen EE females at Petco before...can't really remember though. They might have been plakat males. I did get my two EE girls from the same breeder though, lol. They're so small but so feisty!


----------



## FishyFishy89

They're all so pretty, I think I see a yellow girl in the corner?


----------



## Viva

Thanks  Yeah she's a yellow HM, so cute! She's big too! She was so shy when I first got her, now she owns the place!


----------



## Mar

This photo 










is adorable!! I almost squealed so cute


----------



## FishyFishy89

Viva said:


> Thanks  Yeah she's a yellow HM, so cute! She's big too! She was so shy when I first got her, now she owns the place!


haha
How cute!


----------



## Viva

Thank you! I love the way the water is rippling because they were all trying to fit on it!


----------



## Atena

Atena said:


> Both parents are yellow HM, it is a reasonable assumption.


Yeah, eventually he will grow into them. I hope! ha ha.


----------



## FishyFishy89

This is my Spade Tail. He's currently being bounced between being called Reuben and Ace. He's got a bit of fungus on the underside(and possibly sides) of his face. I'm treating that with some Kordon. He's got some fin damage as well, but it's starting to heal up really nicely and it's only been day 3. He went from a dull red to a vibrant red. The white spots appear to be damage to his fins


----------



## Viva

So cute! I love his tail! I really want a spade tail, they're so hard to find though


----------



## FishyFishy89

Thanks! I got lucky with him. His fins were all melted and clamped together, im pretty sure they're still melted a bit.


----------



## Atena

Try aquabids, or local breeders.


----------



## Chard56

*The One*

You know what I'm talking about. Whether you just had to have that one in the fish store or you just jarred him a couple weeks ago. He looks good just swimming around and then he flares.....a quick intake of breath and Ooo, yeah; he's "The One!" I've been trying to make room to put him in a spawning tank and this is the first time I've had time to take his picture. He's a cross between my Fire Dragon line and one of my Red Dragons. I think he's awesome and wanted to share some of his photos.


----------



## Viva

Wow he's beautiful...I love his shinyness


----------



## acadialover

Mar said:


> This photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is adorable!! I almost squealed so cute


Are there any more photos ??? Stunning.


----------



## Viva

Thank you! Yeah, I have some more photos from that photoshoot, hehe. That one was my favorite photo out of all of them because of the rippling effect of the water and the fact that five of them were almost all on top of the leaf at once, lol. I can upload the others later once I get home  I put that photo on deviantart because I thought it was so perfect.


----------



## Viva

Here's some more of the same play session. I gotta get some shots of them playing on the lily pad lol:












windows 7 screen shot


And this one I just like because I'm obsessed with Halloween's striped dorsal:


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Beautiful!  How did you get your duckweed spread out? And they're so cute, being on the leaf and all. ^.^


----------



## Mar

hahah the girls probably pushed all the duckweed apart xD

so cute! Can't wait to see pics of them on the lilypad my gosh


----------



## Viva

Thanks! I'm gonna try my best to get them on the lily pad but it's not easy! The duckweed was just introduced to the tank and it's really not doing too well because the filter is pretty powerful and just sends it flying around the surface or sucks it up through the intake.


----------



## Mar

I know exactly what you mean! Surface disturbance really sucks for duckweed, I have the same problem. Mine just disappears in the end xD


----------



## FishyFishy89

Mar said:


> I know exactly what you mean! Surface disturbance really sucks for duckweed, I have the same problem. Mine just disappears in the end xD


I wish I had that problem. Mine are indestructible!


----------



## PVTMurphy

I always catch him looking and looking intently at his snails, but he has yet to eat one of them.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v...0464F8B-2124-000000E6DAA16412_zps039bc0c2.jpg


----------



## SquezFamilyFish

*Our new baby*

We are new to owning fish. This is Dizzy Bubbles. My son picked her out about 2 weeks ago & I think I have fallen in love. I never knew a fish could be so much fun. I love sitting & just watching her. She is so beautiful. I hope we can keep her happy & healthy for a long, long time. At first my son named her Dizzy but after he saw her blowing bubbles he wanted to change it to Bubbles. I figured Dizzy Bubbles would fit. She is very active & very friendly & acts like she is always hungry. She is a picky eater though. I have only found one food she likes though, Aqueon Betta Food pellets. I tried dried blood worms, daphnia, mysis, TopFin Betta Bits, and TetraBetta Plus, all of which she spits out almost as soon as she puts it in her mouth. But the Aqueon pellets she devours.


----------



## Viva

She's so cute! She looks like one of my bettas who I got as a baby


----------



## Aluyasha

Here is my HMPK, Jace, he is more blue in person:


And a Ghost shrimp friend of his:

Also I have another tank with Margaret the crayfish in it:


----------



## ao

Mr "mess fins" Kuro 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kbrous74

Here is my new Betta. I am curious to see how the Caudal fin will look after it grows back.


----------



## wondering1

We've had Blue for just one week


----------



## ao

pic is invisible D:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wondering1

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wondering1

Is it showing up now? Not sure what I'm doing wrong. I made an album. Also, not sure how to get it to show up to the left side of my posts? I edited my profile to add a 100x100 picture. Thanks!


----------



## whatsupyall

Yep! I can see him just fine. Great camera skills and he looks pretty.


----------



## dinitrotoluene

A pictures of my betta


----------



## Graceful

Dragon. 




























Guarding his castle... like any good dragon should.


----------



## wondering1

Nice!


----------



## Viva

Hehe, I love the picture of Dragon in his castle  It's perfect! He's so pretty!


----------



## Atena

Love that last photo where he is coming out of the house. Adorable!


----------



## carlos puron

My little cousin's sorority it has 6 females now we're looking to add more decor but this is the beginning she couldn't wait for weekend


----------



## carlos puron

Haaa I have one just like him but mine is a double tail halfmoon and his name is dragon too


----------



## FinleaPea

Finlea
View attachment 180761


Odin(rehomed)
Before
View attachment 180769

After
View attachment 180777


Bugatti( S.I.P)
View attachment 180785


DragQueen( AKA DQ)
View attachment 180793


----------



## Fenghuang

*Moo-stash the Magnicent*

You can't see his mustache very well from this angle, sadly.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I love his transparent beard


----------



## Fenghuang

Thank you. My favourite is his spots.


----------



## KaraMc

Wow Moo-stash is so handsome!


----------



## kateee

My new little rescue from Petland: Amarillo


----------



## kjnewcome

I'm so jealous! I want a yellow betta so bad.


----------



## kateee

And here is the handsome Marlin:


and Prometheus:



and Inigo:


----------



## Anna27

This is Earl, Just got him yesterday


----------



## Anna27

hmmm not sure how my orchid photo ended up there...lol


----------



## Chard56

Very beautiful picture though. I have Bettas that color.


----------



## FishyFishy89

LOL
I almost thought you named and uploaded a picture of your plant xD


----------



## Lucillia

I finally got good pictures of Ragnarok!! And now I feel confident posting them XD


----------



## Shedeivl

this was my beautiful RazorScooter SIP (SWIM in peace) 

I lost him over a year ago and thought I would never oppen my heart to another betta again so gave away my tank and all


----------



## JayM

Lucillia said:


> I finally got good pictures of Ragnarok!! And now I feel confident posting them XD


Very nice.

Sorry for you loss Shedievl.


----------



## gracefulchaos

Just wanted to share my boy too  I know it's a little fuzzy...


----------



## Boiling Point

Meet Astro. He's my first Fighting fish, my housemate gave me his old tank, and I set it up and got Astro yesterday.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

(Singing) (For Feng)

"I wish I had a pencil-thin mustache
the "Boston Blackie" kind, or a
two-toned Ricky Ricardo jacket,
And an autographed picture of Andy Divine.

"Oh, I could be anyone I wanted to be,
Maybe suave Errol Flynn or the Sheik of Araby.
If I only had a pencil-thin mustache,
then I could do some cruising too."

Thanks to Jimmy Buffett and my late Father's pencil-thin moustache of which he was inordinately proud.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

And now my "guys:"

Litte Willie, Si, Finch ("Person of Interest") and Emerson (Michael Emerson plays "Finch")


----------



## JayM

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> And now my "guys:"
> 
> Litte Willie, Si, Finch ("Person of Interest") and Emerson (Michael Emerson plays "Finch")


Beautiful boys.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Thank you. "Si" is the placid one. I've had him the longest.


----------



## Fenghuang

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> (Singing) (For Feng)
> 
> "I wish I had a pencil-thin mustache
> the "Boston Blackie" kind, or a
> two-toned Ricky Ricardo jacket,
> And an autographed picture of Andy Divine.
> 
> "Oh, I could be anyone I wanted to be,
> Maybe suave Errol Flynn or the Sheik of Araby.
> If I only had a pencil-thin mustache,
> then I could do some cruising too."
> 
> Thanks to Jimmy Buffett and my late Father's pencil-thin moustache of which he was inordinately proud.


I just saw this, but ohmygosh. This made me smile. Thank you.

Russel, I'm going to come over (don't mind me, you'll never notice) and steal that MG dragon, mmkay? He could be a relative of Asriel (my avatar boy) and I *must* have him. Lol, jk, but seriously, you have gorgeous gorgeous fish.


----------



## sbrit94

My best friend got this betta as a gift from her boyfriend... lucky lucky gal.. A crowntail from an area (can't remember) he went to a concert for.


----------



## bradleyjames77

heres a few pictures of my new boy "iron man" flaring with my white boy "sneaux"


----------



## bradleyjames77

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> And now my "guys:"
> 
> Litte Willie, Si, Finch ("Person of Interest") and Emerson (Michael Emerson plays "Finch")


all of your guys are amazing! I LOVE the white one especially


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

You're welcome, Feng. I couldn't resist.  Finch is like your avatar, isn't he? I just realized that!

The crowntail is very handsome; your friend is lucky.

And, BradleyJames, thank you but your guys aren't anything to sneeze at! Very nice.


----------



## bradleyjames77

Thanks!


----------



## Morticia

My little dude, adoption day. 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=609659912386604&l=7cfd5d1852


----------



## Mar

He's gorgeous!
You should start a journal about him.
I'm pretty sure he's gonna change colours/marble, and watching the
progress is amazing


----------



## BlueBlox

Such stunning bettas here! 

My newest, Tenzin: 

(Just got him at petsmart)


----------



## Huffle Puffles

Wow BlueBlox, Tenzin is gorgeous, really love the funky coloring!!


----------



## Inkwell

This is Inkwell. Somehow in the span of a year he went from one blue dot to being completely blue.

And does anyone know how to add more than one attachment?? I only can get the first picture to appear.


----------



## BlueBlox

Huffle Puffles said:


> Wow BlueBlox, Tenzin is gorgeous, really love the funky coloring!!


Thanks! I just couldn't pass him up when I saw him at petsmart <3


----------



## FishyFishy89

I finally feel confident enough to share my boy, Reuben. He appears to be a Spade tail, maybe a cross between a spade and a veil. Or maybe he is still healing. 

He went from this:









To this









And a flaring picture for fun. It's a month-ish old. Need to get a new one. He likes to flare at my finger xD


----------



## BoyNature

*My Betta*

Peter my 4 month Betta!


----------



## LoveLee

Here is BaBaLou showing off. I've had him for about 2 months now.

View attachment 188970


----------



## LoveLee

Here's my other baby boy, Maury (Povich). Just got him 2 weeks ago.

View attachment 188978


----------



## LoveLee

Here is PePe chillin! 
(Forgive me, not sure how to rotate pic! Duhhh!)

View attachment 188986


----------



## Viva

BoyNature said:


> Peter my 4 month Betta!


WOW what a great photo! He is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Inkwell

This is my betta as of yesterday.


----------



## BoyNature

Viva said:


> WOW what a great photo! He is absolutely stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## FishyFishy89

BoyNature said:


> Peter my 4 month Betta!


Whoa! Tail biting crowntail or a cross? Very interesting fins. Such large fins for a crowntail. Is a probly both a cross and a tail biter.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Uberis pair spawning in their hollow log. I have no idea what happens to the fry when these two spawn. I am probably going to find the tank teeming with juveniles at some point.


----------



## BoyNature

FishyFishy89 said:


> Whoa! Tail biting crowntail or a cross? Very interesting fins. Such large fins for a crowntail. Is a probly both a cross and a tail biter.


Have to confess that I'm not really sure. All I do know is he was bred from a line of show Bettas but the breeder didn't think he was show material 

G.


----------



## BoyNature

LittleBettaFish said:


> Uberis pair spawning in their hollow log. I have no idea what happens to the fry when these two spawn. I am probably going to find the tank teeming with juveniles at some point.


That's so cool! I love wild Bettas but my LFS does not sell them. I do have a juvenile Penang Betta (Betta pugnax) that I caught from a steam though 

G.


----------



## FishyFishy89

BoyNature said:


> Have to confess that I'm not really sure. All I do know is he was bred from a line of show Bettas but the breeder didn't think he was show material
> 
> G.


His coloring is quite strong and I really like it. Which is what I meant by "whoa". Not that he was possibly tail biting xD And his fins are really large.


----------



## BoyNature

FishyFishy89 said:


> His coloring is quite strong and I really like it. Which is what I meant by "whoa". Not that he was possibly tail biting xD And his fins are really large.


Yeah, he's had those fins since he was at the breeders and he's a pretty happy betta. Never seen him bite his tail so I guess that's just his natural finnage  wish I knew what he was though! 

G.


----------



## NikBogdanovich

Max:



Sunny:


Flame:



And Flash!


----------



## NikBogdanovich

And finally my newest addition from today, Enda!

(we were on our way back home from the pet store.)


----------



## Mar

Enda's gorgeous!


----------



## NikBogdanovich

Thanks!! She was dancing so cute in her cup I couldn't resist!


----------



## Mar

i wish we had more females here. :c
All of them are solid coloured VTs


----------



## NikBogdanovich

They had quite a selection at our petco here surprisingly. I like to go to them because their water is cleaner than Walmart and I see less dead fish. They also have nice colours.


----------



## Mar

Oooh, our Walmart's don't sell bettas, so I'm happy for that!
If I want a nice betta, I have to drive all the way to the other side 
of the city lol.


----------



## NikBogdanovich

I wish our Walmart would quit selling them...flame was a Walmart rescue. His water was so dirty I didn't even know exactly what he looked like until I could clean his water. Had no idea of he had any fin tears, biting, anything, but he's a great lil fish.


----------



## ReeseInPieces

Thought my female was pretty gorgeous, her name is shy.


----------



## NikBogdanovich

Love the colours


----------



## Glory

my butterfly vt betta, glory.
I want to get another one <(o3o)>


----------



## NikBogdanovich

Enda passed away this morning, no idea why, tested her water and all came back clean. Anyways, petco honored their 30 day guarantee since all my testing came back fine, and I picked this guy up (they had no favourable females). He's not perfect, but I fell in love with his one little fin/one big fin.


The bowl is temporary, his big tank is warming currently. He should be in it by tomorrow afternoon.





He appears to be an elephant ear hybrid mixed with something I can't figure out..but I figured I'd share his cute lil self. I don't know what to name him, either...


----------



## NikBogdanovich

Glory said:


> my butterfly vt betta, glory.
> I want to get another one <(o3o)>




That name is perfect, and the colours are gorgeous.


----------



## Glory

aw thanks i didnt look at him for more than 10 seconds before i named him :3 i knew he was the one for me. when i picked his cup up he swam right up to my face and tapped the cup :3 so adorable


----------



## Asira

My new bettas :-D

Alice (HM)









Daryl (HM)









Oliver (HMPK)









Adelin (Giant PK)









June (HMPK)









Hazel (HMPK)









I also made a thread for them :-D Click here


----------



## scoobie

This is my new Betta. I've had him for a few months now. My granddaughter named him Squidward AKA Squidy..lol He lives in a 10 G with 3 Guppies...

​


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE

OMG all of them gorgeous !!!


----------



## Mar

I love Daryl


----------



## Asira

Mar said:


> I love Daryl


Thanks :-D


----------



## Marali

Hi I'm Marali, I'm new here. 
This is my little guy frank reflected in the side of his tank. I figured if he was going to be princess pink, he needed a manly name. 










Sorry the photo isn't sharp, I don't have a good camera.


----------



## NikBogdanovich

That's an awesome pic


----------



## BlueInkFish

welcome to the forum marali!!!


----------



## NikBogdanovich

I decided to name him Dovah!


----------



## carrohason

I'm new to this forum (and owning a betta). My name is Beth.

This is my boy Augustus.


----------



## NikBogdanovich

I love how red he is. And welcome!


----------



## Spud

*Here's a pic of Spike*

Here's Spike, he is getting quite frisky (especially when he sees himself in a mirror)

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=194497&stc=1&d=1377235735


----------



## scoobie

I just love all the colors of the Bettas.


----------



## Glory

scooby; i thought you were not supposed to mix bettas and guppies


----------



## FishyFishy89

Glory said:


> scooby; i thought you were not supposed to mix bettas and guppies


you can mix the two. You can mix a betta with just about any fish(cept it's own kind, unless a sorority). Precaution must be taken(just with any other fish) to ensure they all get along. It is recommended to avoid the long finned and brightly colored guppies incase the betta mistakes it as another male betta.


----------



## BatCakes

This is Ziggy Stardust in his 1.5 gal. He'll be getting an upgrade as soon as I move into my dorm and see the space he's got this year. I've had him for about... hmmm... 6 months? 



























He always hides and just peeks out, so all I can see from a distance is his little white head, haha.


----------



## Inkwell

Here's my newest betta, Kaleidos(like a kaleidoscope) .  I went into Petco just for a peek, and there I saw him. I just had to have him soo here he is.


----------



## Glory

so beautiful


----------



## SturmChurro

Here is my new Beta fish. I saw it while on break at work at Walmart, I had to have it after I named it. Cuddlefish! My cat I've had for over 8 years is named Cuddles, so I thought it was really clever. :lol:

Though his name might be a bit ironic since he keeps trying to murder his reflection, while getting used to the tank. I got a couple pics of him flaring up at himself. This is the first fish I have had in about 3 years. My last fish were betas too though. I'm wanting to get a bigger better tank on payday sometime. This one is only a 1 gallon.


----------



## anjei

here is my betta fish pescao.. its his 2nd night home..


----------



## NikBogdanovich

They've started calling me the Crazy Fish Lady here at work. Here's my two newest boys:

Pythagoras:




And Wasabi:


----------



## Chutney

I don't know how to upload in posts so my avatar is my fish Neptune


----------



## resa

*2 vt 1 ct*

fire, sun, big blue


----------



## SturmChurro

Alright, finally have some low quality phone pictures of my new new betta from Walmart. 

I had to have him after he looked at me like this.









Some of his coloration in store (on my lunch break :twisted .









Here is him home in his 1 gallon tank. My heater is in Cuddlefish's tank .


----------



## Atena

aww, lucky fishie got a beautiful home. I hope he spreads his fins out for when he realizes he will have a good life after-all.


----------



## MiraJane

*This is Waffles*


----------



## MattsBettas

View attachment 199658

(Male blue marble HMDT wrapping his grizzle HMPK girlfriend)


----------



## Vesper967

*This is Commander Taylor*

My new crowntail 


View attachment 199682


----------



## MaryCoulbourn




----------



## JayM

MattsBettas said:


> View attachment 199658
> 
> (Male blue marble HMDT wrapping his grizzle HMPK girlfriend)


Awesome shot Matt. Wish my photos were as clear.


----------



## BettaBettaBettaHouse

Our 6 lovelies! 
Rex, Marvin, Snowflake, Ginger, Finn and Mikko! 

BettaBettaBettaHouse


----------



## Fenghuang

Handsome koi boy.


----------



## FishyFishy89

very pretty. er, i mean, he is contagious! send him to me for further analysis!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Nice male Fenhuang. 

Got a photo of one of my persephone considering eating this mosquito larvae.


----------



## helms97

These are two of my three boys. I got what i believe is a mustard gas plakat at petsmart yesterday. Ive had my black crowntail for a while and was told he was a black orchid when he was sold to me from the family owned shop.. i think he has too much red though. Im excited to post my females next week when my platinums and mustard gas girls arrive!


----------



## NikBogdanovich

I want a koi so bad!!


----------



## sbrit94

Here's my new Dragon PK.. does anyone think he's a HMPK?
(he's still quite young as he is smaller than other bettas)


----------



## southernmdman

Here's my first betta, Fin-Lee, after being away from the hobby for years. Great little guy, I just wish I could get a pic of him flaired up. Everytime I go to take one, he starts swimming away...must be carera shy...


----------



## NikBogdanovich

He's beautiful, I love the red.


----------



## southernmdman

Thanks Nik. He's brightened up since he got out of the PC cup he was in. He was really dull. The first two days he was freaked out by all the room he has, and pretty much hid in the corner with his finds closed. But once he started exploring, and eating good noms, he deepened in color and came into his own.


----------



## Fenghuang

FishyFishy89 said:


> very pretty. er, i mean, he is contagious! send him to me for further analysis!


Hehe, you would like that, wouldn't you? xD



LittleBettaFish said:


> Nice male Fenhuang.
> 
> Got a photo of one of my persephone considering eating this mosquito larvae.


Thank you. 

Your fish actually stop to CONSIDER? My fish gobble them up way before I can whip a camera out.


----------



## Bettagurl13

I got my first betta! Meet Albus!


----------



## Spud

*Spike flaring*

View attachment 203850

Say hello to spike


----------



## Spud

View attachment 203882

Bubba is in 'da house


----------



## Ceviche

This is my walmart rescue, Flash Sentry. He's very hard to take a picture of. lol
It was feeding time, and he was going crazy.


----------



## NikBogdanovich

Wow you got him at Walmart? What a steal..


----------



## Ceviche

Yeah. My last one from there died 2 days later. I went back, not even considering buying another, but I saw him. He was the only one who didn't look almost dead, and I was so sad thinking he would have ended up getting sick there, so I had to have him. ^o^


----------



## NikBogdanovich

Love his tail, I can't find a yellow to save my life. All our walmarts are red or green. Petco has some gorgeous boys, double tails being my favourite but haven't found one his colour. If I did I'd snatch him up. Great pick.


----------



## MusicBeam

View attachment 204697


Here is my newest betta, Apollo  I have also had an all red veil tail male and an all yellow veil tale male. The yellow one was bright and VERY cool


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Someone wasn't happy about the big tank change I did today.


----------



## Spud

View attachment 204913

Bubba decides to chill out after eating a good sized gnat that just happened to land in his tank


----------



## Viva

LittleBettaFish said:


> Someone wasn't happy about the big tank change I did today.


Omg what great photos! Hahahahaha, so cute!!! He definitely looks a little PO'ed.


----------



## Wyatt C

these are my fish's homes the blue guy is Jaws and he is so curious I walk up to his bowl and swims right up and examines me I love him. the pink crown tail is King and he is so much fun to I put my finger on the bowl and he swims up to it examines it follows it around then gets bored with it turns around and shuns me for letting him get bored I hope teach these guys some tricks and someday put a divider in my ten gallon tank and let them live there. I love how Jaws stares me down it is hilarious.


p.s. What do you guys think of my fish and their new digs? 
Attached Images


----------



## kateee

Here are my two new boys i got today at petsmart. Any suggestions for names??


----------



## Glory

for the half moon the first thing that came to mind was equinox lol i dont know why


----------



## kateee

Glory said:


> for the half moon the first thing that came to mind was equinox lol i dont know why


Omg that's perfect


----------



## carrohason

When I saw the crowntail, I immediately thought Alistair.


----------



## carrohason

Two new boys! The first one is Taemin and the second is Isemery.


----------



## kateee

carrohason said:


> When I saw the crowntail, I immediately thought Alistair.


Alistair is really good too!


----------



## blufish425

If you're going with Equinox for the HM how about Solstice for the CT?  Ive been wanting to use solstice and equinox for awhile but it doesn't fit my current theme.


----------



## kateee

blufish425 said:


> If you're going with Equinox for the HM how about Solstice for the CT?  Ive been wanting to use solstice and equinox for awhile but it doesn't fit my current theme.


Thats actually perfect, it suits him  solstice and Equinox it is!


----------



## Glory

haaha how perfect i had a betta a few years ago that i named eclipse because when i was driving home i saw a massage place called eclipse massage and it just fit him so well he was a dark royal blue and cherry red


----------



## Glory

i haven't officially named him yet but im thinking malibu what name do you think fits him?


----------



## Viva

Wyatt C said:


> these are my fish's homes the blue guy is Jaws and he is so curious I walk up to his bowl and swims right up and examines me I love him. the pink crown tail is King and he is so much fun to I put my finger on the bowl and he swims up to it examines it follows it around then gets bored with it turns around and shuns me for letting him get bored I hope teach these guys some tricks and someday put a divider in my ten gallon tank and let them live there. I love how Jaws stares me down it is hilarious.
> 
> 
> p.s. What do you guys think of my fish and their new digs?
> Attached Images


So pretty! I love the betta bowls, they look really nice! Fishies are cute too


----------



## riorider

*New baby betta from Petco*

I got this little guy today at petco. I think its a double tail. Hoping its a male. Didnt have much color when i picked him out but now he is all red/blue. If you could help me figure out his/her sex and tail type that would be great. Thanks!
http://s1122.photobucket.com/user/horselovermkdm/media/charles.jpg.html


----------



## Glory

riorider said:


> I got this little guy today at petco. I think its a double tail. Hoping its a male. Didnt have much color when i picked him out but now he is all red/blue. If you could help me figure out his/her sex and tail type that would be great. Thanks!
> http://s1122.photobucket.com/user/horselovermkdm/media/charles.jpg.html


 oh my gosh he/she is so tiny i have a new betta who is also a halfmoon double tail (if thats possible)


----------



## FishyFishy89

Halfmoon describes the 180 degree spread that the tail makes when flaring.
If his tail comes to 180 degrees when flaring, he is a halfmoon double tail. If it passes the 180 degree mark, he is an over halfmoon double tail. And if it doesn't meet 180 degrees, he is just a double tail


----------



## Glory

well he hasnt flared at me or his reflection he just paddles really fast with his fins


----------



## RowdyBetta

His beautiful fins got very messed up when my other boy found a space under the divider in the 5 gal. ;n; Thankfully he's healing and doing much better since I upgraded to a 10.


----------



## RowdyBetta

My forever-tattered Daniel


----------



## southernmdman

Fin-Lee finally stayed still long enough to get a good pic. So here he is, in all his double tail glory....say 'ello to my litel frien.....Fin-Lee!!!


----------



## RowdyBetta

He's gorgeous, southern! ♥


----------



## Willowsong

These are my two boys. Finnius and Dude.

Finnius is the blue/orangepink Dragon scale, And Dude is the blue/purple/red Veiltail!

I rescued Dude, which is why his fins are a little clamped looking, and Finn has been biting his tail, hopefully that stops because now he and Dude can flare at each other.


----------



## southernmdman

RowdyBetta said:


> He's gorgeous, southern! ♥


Thanks, RB!! In the 3 weeks I've had him, his fins have grown, and with a descent diet and water now, his color has deepened, and really came into his own. Amazing how much personality the little fella has...


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Why is it that I get that one perfect group shot lined up, and then someone invariably swims in front of my camera or moves and I end up with one fish in focus and the rest all blurry? These are the *best* three of about twenty attempts at a group shot haha. 









Would have been perfect if more fish were side on. 









Front fish was a late photobomber


----------



## southernmdman

Looks like girls night out...and love the set up you have, LBF!!!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Are you talking about my ones? I think my males might take exception to being called girls haha. They are a wild species of betta so both sexes can live together peacefully (enough). 

Their tank looks better in photos than in real life. I really want some java moss to cover up the bottom as it is pretty bare.


----------



## southernmdman

Ah...sorry! Looks like you had a sorority....not used to seeing a mixed group getting along that well.


----------



## JayM

LittleBettaFish said:


> Why is it that I get that one perfect group shot lined up, and then someone invariably swims in front of my camera or moves and I end up with one fish in focus and the rest all blurry? These are the *best* three of about twenty attempts at a group shot haha.


Always get photobombers LOL.

This is one of our babys just before finishing his egg sac. 









And taken yesterday at 10 days old









And Dad









Mum


----------



## Niece

This is Pisces I've had her for a year or two now. She hates the camera lol.

































And this is the newest one Oz. I got him at petco a week ago I think. Said on the cup he's a double tail.


----------



## carlos puron

This are my little cousin's sorority 6 beautiful girls in a 10 gal


----------



## Npinja

Finny in his 2.5 gallon


----------



## Mo

My boy blue!

View attachment 213138


----------



## RowdyBetta

Wow Mo! Blue is gorgeous!


----------



## Mo

Thanks!


----------



## Tree

Hello, My fish and I are new to this site. <3 I wish to learn more about Bettas and show you all my two boys. Aku (the blue one) and Mojo jojo (The yellow and blueish green one) =)


----------



## funaaba

This is Pippin.  I've had him for about a month now, and he seems quite happy in his planted five gallon.


----------



## KawaiiRainbowMuffin

*My first boy Sushi :3*

Here is my little boy Sushi! Adopted him from Walmart over a month ago and I spoil him everyday! ^-^ He is my first ever pet on my own since I am a college student and he has a huge loving personality! I love him to pieces <3
































Sorry for so many pics I just can't choose a favorite! :x


----------



## Tree

All of these Bettas are just so cute! :3


----------



## curbiekym

*My New Betta has a Name - Sycho*

I hope this is just a silly thing he's doing and he's not actually sick. Has anyone ever seen a Betta do this??? I just pray he's not sick.


----------



## FishyFishy89

That is very creepy. Does he quickly and smoothly move out of it when disturbed?


----------



## FishyFishy89

Or does he just find another sspot to lay in?


----------



## curbiekym

Yes. When I put my finger by the filter where he's laying he moves quickly out of the way. Then I feed him and he eats and swims around for a bit then goes back there or under his bridge.


----------



## curbiekym

I am concerned he may have Ick. I notice this evening that he had some white spots on his fins and my Plecostomus does also, but he's is worse. The Corys and Chinese Algae Eater seems fine but I'm going to get meds tomorrow just in case. Any suggestions?


----------



## FishyFishy89

Kordon Rid Ich saved my angels. However, I think it isn't recommended for Cory cats. May want to research it before making the purchase.


----------



## curbiekym

Thanks. I will do some research fish. I also read that Aquarium Salt can help too, not sure though how much or how long to use it. I need to do some more reading.


----------



## PetMania

curbiekym said:


> I hope this is just a silly thing he's doing and he's not actually sick. Has anyone ever seen a Betta do this??? I just pray he's not sick.


 Bettas do weird things sometimes. How long has he been doing that?


----------



## FishyFishy89

curbiekym said:


> Thanks. I will do some research fish. I also read that Aquarium Salt can help too, not sure though how much or how long to use it. I need to do some more reading.



Don't use aquarium salt. I almost lost my angels using that to treat their ich.


----------



## curbiekym

PetMania - he's been doing the for a few days. Yesterday is when I noticed he and the Plecostomis has white spots on their bodies. I've only had them for five days so they must have been infected before. My other Betta tank is fine, but I am making sure I don't cross contaminant.


----------



## PetMania

curbiekym said:


> PetMania - he's been doing the for a few days. Yesterday is when I noticed he and the Plecostomis has white spots on their bodies. I've only had them for five days so they must have been infected before. My other Betta tank is fine, but I am making sure I don't cross contaminant.


 This could be ich. I would go to Wal-Mart and grab some Quick-Cure to treat that. Do not use aquarium salt for this. Yes, AQ Salt has good properties, but I don't recommend using it for everyday treatments.


----------



## BlueInkFish

curbiekym- your male looks like he has ich if you can see it in the pic you posted , i would do what the others suggested and would do 50%-75% water changes twice or once a week


----------



## MattsBettas

Or you could just raise the temperature to 86-88 degrees... Why use meds if you don't have to?


----------



## carlos puron

Kordon ich attack I used it on a tank with yoyo loaches with no prroblems


----------



## carlos puron

And raise the temperature up to 90 for no more than 10 days do a 30% water change right after finishing treatment making sure you vacuum all the bottom however if you can see spots on the body be ready for the worst


----------



## curbiekym

Thank you everyone. Sounds like I may be on the right track to getting rid of the infection. I have the heater in the tank and slowly raising the water temp and I have already put some Ich medication in there. After one dose and the slight temp change I swear I can see those things falling off. I will do a 50% water change in a couple days unless by some miracle I Ich is off my babies. After the treatment period and when the guys look healthy again should I do 100% water change and soak everything the very hot water? Except the fish of course. What are their chances of survival?


----------



## FishyFishy89

note, there are heat resistant ich strands. so i would recommend a medication treatment over a heat treatment.


----------



## curbiekym

Thanks FishyFish, I am using Ich medication and trying to raise the water temp. So far I can't get the water above 84° :-( I'm determined to beat this and save my new boys. I am so glad to be a part of this forum with so many people that have experience. I am very new to fish world and I love it. It's very relaxing, that is when you're not battling an infestation.


----------



## MattsBettas

84 will still speed the life cycle and help. I would always try a conservative treatment before jumping straight to medications, since the chances are good they will work.


----------



## curbiekym

Thanks Matt that is good to know.


----------



## fleetfish

So, um. This is #4 in a week. The betta bug is in full regalia, battling away with
the last of my rational thought ... he's a very gorgoeus little fellow though. I could not get over the blue tail, seriously <3333


----------



## RowdyBetta

Omg, he's stunning, fleet! 



Here's another random "Daniel's Beard" pic


----------



## LittleBettaFish

This is a photo I took yesterday and liked so much it is now my avatar. I think this is one of the nicest photos I have ever taken of one of my wilds.


----------



## RowdyBetta

What a beauty! Such a crisp photo too. I always enjoy pics of your wilds. ^^


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Yeah it was one of those moments where I just point the camera at the fish, get it in focus and press the button hoping that he doesn't choose that exact moment to move. 

However, that fish is a born poser so he makes for some nice shots.


----------



## Tree

Get my good side. =) Mojo jojo is feeling so much better after his Aquarium salt bath for four days. 










Aku racing around his tank LOL


----------



## Hanzobanana1

/Users/hannahlamb/Desktop/Frannie.jpg
This is Frannie, my young betta.  What do you think?


----------



## carlos puron

I went to petco last Saturday and I saw this guy in a hidden spot I placed him where people can see them but they didn't adopt him apparently he was there for more than a week cause the other around were dead already that's what I hate the people in charge doesn't really care about them so I brought him home his water smelled bad so I'm just waiting for him to aclimate I haven't decide a name on him any suggestions ?


----------



## carlos puron

Now he is free king of the place should I place one of those purple snails that I have on my 75 gal later on ?


----------



## funaaba

Wow, he already looks so much happier out of that cup!


----------



## carlos puron

Yeah in the cup he was just laying down on the bottom once I got him in the tank he started to explore


----------



## sliderdkp

*Max*

Max.
View attachment 223489


----------



## sliderdkp

*Max tank*

Max Tank.
View attachment 223497


----------



## carlos puron

Yeah happy fish first day in the aquarium and he did his bubble nest


----------



## Tree

SUPER CUTE! <3 all of them


----------



## Tree

Mojo making his Bubble nest. =) it's a small one but its a start. XD


----------



## BlueInkFish

looks like your guys boys are making a bubble nest no prob mine on the other hand... umm.. he's no good at making one


----------



## Tree

Hahaha! aww poor buddy. he tries his hardest too. 

I think my filter was making mine not be able to make these but when I turned down the filter, the bubbles started to stick. XD


----------



## NadegeT

I took new pics of my little Todd yesterday:


----------



## Tree

Oh wow what a beautiful boy! <3


----------



## Tree

Mojo is a camera hog than my other Betta Aku. ^^


----------



## Tree

I just have to show you all my boys when they flare. =)


----------



## carlos puron

Is it good to make them flare? cause when they do it it's cause they think it's another betta so I guess they get mad to see that it's in his territory and no one likes to get provoked well that's what I think I don't do that to my boys I've done it once with each one just see their colors at that moment but that's it so is it actually good for them?


----------



## Tree

carlos puron said:


> Is it good to make them flare? cause when they do it it's cause they think it's another betta so I guess they get mad to see that it's in his territory and no one likes to get provoked well that's what I think I don't do that to my boys I've done it once with each one just see their colors at that moment but that's it so is it actually good for them?



I heard that it is very good exercise for your betta. 5 minutes a day of flare is good for them. Too long and they can get very tired. =)


----------



## carlos puron

Ook I've never tried it so I guess I'll do it every other day for now


----------



## Tree

there's this cool thing you can buy at the petco or petsmart, 









I might buy it one of these days but for now, my mirror works well. XD


----------



## carlos puron

Well I have one but the mirror is plastic and the thing that help to provide reflection started to peel of with the water so it looks transparent in some spots I didn't return it cause petsmart is like 40 min away from where I live so I took the ball off and I used it on the outside of the tank I guess I have to look for it now


----------



## Tree

awww then maybe I shouldn't buy it then. =( Yeah I would just get a mirror for the outside of the tank. ^_^


----------



## carlos puron

Maybe something you can hang to the tank so you won't have to be holding the mirror all the time I'll figure something out I tend to be crafty i guess thats how mexicans are I was thinking to do a dys thread with some ideas but I have only came out with two or three I'll let you know if I do something


----------



## Tree

sweet! I can't wait until you come up with something. =)


----------



## MapleFeather

hahaha! just did that with my boy and he went crazy XD


----------



## Chard56

I have over 200 adult male Bettas that flare at each other from the time I turn the lights on until I turn them off 7 days a week. If they get tired they take a rest. If they get bored flaring at the guy on one side they can turn around and flare at the one on the other side. They don't wear themselves out or get an anxiety attack from losing the pretend fight with their neighbor. Watching them flare is to me what Betta keeping is all about. Watching a lone Betta mope around a tank with relaxed fins just isn't exciting to me.


----------



## Willowsong

This is my newest baby! My Fiancee named him Jinx <3


----------



## Glory

wow jinx is so pretty here is my prized betta malibu


----------



## Willowsong

Oh wow, what a gorgeous baby! I have two other bettas Dude and Finnuis, you can find their pictures on in my user picture thingy!


----------



## Glory

wow so pretty. you know since i bought malibu his scales have grown from white to blue/green irridecent. the flash makes him look green but here is a picture of him on september 9th. he hasnt grown too much but his colors have changed since he's gotten out of his cup


----------



## Willowsong

Oh wow, he is looking so good! It's most likely because you care for him and he's in a good home! Dude was a rescue, he had almost no anal fin, his caudual fin was ripped to hell. But now he's all healed and frisky as ever! Sometimes he will swim into my hand and lay on it :3


----------



## Glory

sounds like he's in good... hands.... *badum tss*


----------



## Willowsong

Lol. I have never had a fish like my bettas, Well Jinx is brand new, but Finnius and Dude eat from my fingers, likes pets and will even jump for my finger! Had to make a secure mesh/plastic lid so they don't jump out!


----------



## Glory

i really lucked out my boys arent jumpers. as soon as Glory pulls around from his fin rot he will go in the 10 gallon with malibu (there will be a divider)


----------



## MapleFeather

Heres my boy <3 I'll show a picture of my sisters when hes better 








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1uCBA5zJT0&feature=youtu.be Heres a video of my betta Nigiri​


----------



## Willowsong

@Glory: I figured as much! You don't seem like the type to just throw male bettas in the same tank without a divider!

@MapleFeather: What a lovely red boy! I hope your sister's betta gets better soon!


----------



## scottb

*Finally*

Well finally sat down with laptop to post pics.


----------



## Willowsong

What beautiful colours! The top one reminds me of my Dude.


----------



## wondering1




----------



## Glory

wow gorgeous


----------



## popcorndeer

this is my new boy (photo from aquabid)


----------



## Tree

so many cool bettas <3


----------



## wondering1

Still perfecting posting photos. Sorry!


----------



## Glory

i wish i could buy from aqua bid lol theyre too expensive


----------



## carlos puron

I was exercising the boys today is their first day so i took some pics couldn't get them clearer cause phone battery was dying and I just couldn't use flash but I'll get better ones next time promise 

So here's my last rescue I haven't decide a name for him yet
View attachment 227562

View attachment 227570


This is leviathan 
View attachment 227578


And dragon his fins are huge so he bites them I have to rescape thank once In a while so he won't get bored and start bitting again
View attachment 227586


----------



## Tree

Oh wow carlos puron the first boy could be Mojo's brother. XD though Mojo is a crown tail. =) Got this boy at petco.


----------



## carlos puron

I got mine at petco too


----------



## Angelafish

Finally got a picture where you can see his blue/gold scales


----------



## Tree

I have to say, I see more pretty bettas at peco and petsmart everyday. he's a very pretty fish Angelafish <3


----------



## NadegeT

I took this pic of my fish flaring the other day


----------



## Tree

Beautiful *o*


----------



## carlos puron

Tree i guess you're right the could be brothers I just decided his name is Logan


----------



## Chard56

*Black Copper Dragon HMPK pair from MO*

Maybe some of you saw this pair in the classified. I bought them off of MO and received them this last Thursday the 17th, two days ago. What a beautiful pair, thank you MO! I acclimated them and set up a spawning tank for them. In less than 48 hours they were under the bubblenest spawning. They are still at it right now. I love my spawning tea. It works wonders.


----------



## Willowsong

Oh wow Logan looks like my boy Finn, except with nicer fins because Finn likes to rip his off...

Also that spawning pair. Lovely colours!


----------



## Mo

SEND ME BABIES!!! Lol, jk... Were they aggressive? When conditioning this pair seemed very aggressive and a female I had from the same breeder badly damaged another male.. Also, if I may ask... How do you set up your spawns? It seems like they always work out well and I'd like to use your method with my MutliColors and my Whites


----------



## mybabyjets

pretty fish everyone


----------



## Chard56

Mo said:


> SEND ME BABIES!!! Lol, jk... Were they aggressive? When conditioning this pair seemed very aggressive and a female I had from the same breeder badly damaged another male.. Also, if I may ask... How do you set up your spawns? It seems like they always work out well and I'd like to use your method with my MutliColors and my Whites


He took a small chunk out of her anal fin yesterday and he was kind of aggressive but today they were just swimming around together flaring and slapping their bodies until they got under the nest. He wraps her quicker than any other pair. None of the swimming around in circles until they get just the right position. They seem to just fit perfectly. They are in a 5 gallon tank with 2 gallons of conditioned water. I use Aquasafe. An ounce of my spawning tea per gallon added to the water and a plastic plant and a small clay pot for the female to hide in. I make a pot like you would coffee with finely crushed or ground oak leaves in the filter. It seems to stimulate their spawning instincts and mellow out their aggressiveness.


----------



## Tree

Mojo acting all tough. =P His fins are looking better and better . <3


----------



## Glory

glad to hear he is getting better


----------



## Angelafish

Wow, I could spend literally hours just poring over this thread, looking at all the fabulous bettas you guys have! Makes me want to go buy a few more tanks...


----------



## Tree

thanks =D though I cannot seem to stop his fins from curling. My water is hard. any ideas on how to fix hard water?


----------



## carlos puron

For what I've read before hardness is caused by metal ions in the water primarily calcium and magnesium some ways to fix it could be
Removing water from the tank and replacing it with purified water such as distilled, RO/DI, etc. will lower the GH of the tank.for example If your hardness is 10 and you use half tap water and haf destilated will lower it to 5
Another natural way would be peat I've never seen peat balls but aparently they work for different things I've also heard of a petsmart product that it's some kind of filtration device that would keep the minerals in it and throw clean pure water but I haven't seen anything like that it's something related to reverse osmosis and I think its over 100 bucks I'm not an expert though maybe someone has something different


----------



## Tabbie82

*My Newest Boy!*

This is Marble, my new betta. He came home with me last week. I thought he was beautiful the second I saw him, but what sold me was the fact that his eyes are two different colors. One is completely black and the other is light blue with a little black at the top.


----------



## Chachi

Marble is very cute!


----------



## Tabbie82

@Chachi- Thanks!


----------



## Player 2

*Sheldon*

My sweetest day gift from my hubby! I haven't had a betta in years.


----------



## Tree

Aku's fins are getting so big! 8D


----------



## snowflake311

Here is one of my Favorite fish his name is Nip and I raised him from a 1.5 sick little guy. he is 8.5" now and 4 years old. 

He is a Green Severum. 
Do not mind the dirty glass.


----------



## FishyFishy89

lololol
a bit far from a betta. he'd probly eat a betta xD


----------



## Tree

Mandark: you no see me... 









He LOVES his hiding spot. <3


----------



## Elsfish

*Neww family member*

Ahhhhh so exited!!!


----------



## Elsfish

*Neww family member !!!*

Welcome home Tristan !!! Beautiful crowntail male with the prettiest tail !!!

Female coming on Thursday, planning to breed them next weekend;-)

Any advice would be great !!!



View attachment 234761


----------



## Viva

Here's Cinder, the betta who got me ADDICTED to betta-keeping.  I started with a 10 gallon tank for him, and now I have 3 ten-gallon tanks and a 29 gallon sorority tank. I also have a 5.5 gallon temporarily set up for the new baby I acquired...too many bettas!? Anyways, this week is his 1-year anniversary with me. I hope he's here for years to come! His look has changed quite a lot since I've gotten him. At one point he bit all his fins off completely when I was treating him for fin rot.


----------



## Morguex

Some pics of Reaper


----------



## Glory

your tank is so pretty


----------



## Morguex

Thank you Glory 

I've installed some led lighting since that pic and the plants are starting to fill out more, I'll take some more pics and post them.


----------



## Julie Marie

My little guy, Flash


----------



## Glory

wow pretty


----------



## Tree

Flash looks like a rainbow. 8D


----------



## mkdean95

*My Bettas*

These are my 3 current Bettas.
The Blue Halfmoon plakat male is Alfie
The small blue baby male is Murphy
The smaller male blue double tail is Charles


----------



## wondering1

Grumpy fish . Nice!


----------



## FishyFishy89

That's.....a rather disgusting tank, in my tastes.


----------



## logisticsguy

This boy is Jupiter. He is a HM EE Giant.


----------



## carlos puron

Wow Jupiter looks so cool


----------



## Niece

Although if that tank was atleast a 5 gal it would be pretty cute.


----------



## Tree

Tuna with his see though flare. =)


----------



## carlos puron

Logan exercising he Tree I just found the solution for the flaring mirror and it's the cheapest way to get you betta flare

View attachment 239601

View attachment 239609


----------



## Tree

carlos puron said:


> Logan exercising he Tree I just found the solution for the flaring mirror and it's the cheapest way to get you betta flare



Oh? what is it? I wanna get their own mirror so I stop using my sisters makeup mirror. Hahaha

EDIT: Gah Logan is such a awesome betta. =)


----------



## carlos puron

You don't need a mirror the only thing you need it's a black glossy piece of paper

Let me tell you a little story I was cleaning the glass in one of my fluval tanks I noticed that when I passed the towel Dragon started to flare I so if I left the towel on the glass he was able to see his reflection so I tried with something different white paper didn't work so I found a black glossy paper in the mail I placed it on the glass and he saw his reflection on all that wall I tried with the other fluval and leviatan did the same thing so last was logan he did the same actually if you see the pics I just posted you can see the paper on the right 

All you have to do is place it on the glass like if it was a background don't leave space between the glass and the paper cause he won't see his reflection you can actually attach it with tape if you want to get some pics so it sounds cheap isn't it?


----------



## carlos puron

I've noticed that every time I get leviatan to flare his fins stay open for a while sorry every time I take pics of hims battery is to low to use flash


----------



## carlos puron

Was it easy to understand??


----------



## Tree

Oh wow! That would work perfectly! and when I am trying to take shots of him, I could use it for the background too 8D

yup I understood. =)


----------



## carlos puron

I wouldn't use it for background he would be flaring all the time but it's up to you as for me it seems to work to exercise them I'm working on some other Dys projects I may start a threat if my glass top works as I want I have a couple of extra tricks  I hope it works for you and everyone else that decide to try it


----------



## FishyFishy89

I think she means to have a nice neutral backdrop for pictures.


----------



## Tree

carlos puron said:


> I wouldn't use it for background he would be flaring all the time but it's up to you as for me it seems to work to exercise them I'm working on some other Dys projects I may start a threat if my glass top works as I want I have a couple of extra tricks  I hope it works for you and everyone else that decide to try it


Hehe what Fishyfishy said, I would be only using for when I take pictures. =) 



FishyFishy89 said:


> I think she means to have a nice neutral backdrop for pictures.


----------



## carlos puron

Nice well now yo have a better option to get pics of your boys 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tree

yuppers 8D

well since I am here I will add another picture. XD










If you cannot see the image, It is in my gallery here. =3


----------



## twolovers101

Okay well since I'm always posting pictures of Shosta and no name here is my husband's male, Blood (Red DTVT), and our one female, Ms. Priss (blue/green CT)


----------



## carlos puron

Tree why does his fins look twisted?


----------



## Tree

it's due to the hard water. ^^; the fins are curled.


----------



## carlos puron

Ok curled sorry didn't I tell you how to treat the hardiness in water


----------



## Tree

LOL yeah though I have yet to do it. I am waiting for the tanks to cycle through first. The Ammonia is almost stable, now it's just the Nitrates. =P


----------



## carlos puron

Ooh ok well good luck btw your betta looks awesome


----------



## Tree

XD thanks =P


----------



## SweetCheeksMum

I am new here, I hope these work... Vincent


----------



## logisticsguy

Oh Vincent is a gorgeous VT. I just love him and welcome to the forum.


----------



## carlos puron

Hi welcome to the forum and that's a beautiful veil tail


----------



## Tree

Vincent looks very pretty!


----------



## SweetCheeksMum

Thanks everyone  I've had fish before, but I was really into the fan tail gold fish. I had a lot more space on my hands then. So I'm new to the Betta world but so far I'm loving it <3 Vincent is so spunky and has learned tricks so quickly! <3 I'm a proud fishy momma


----------



## Tree

Anchovy is such a camera hog. <3


----------



## Chachi

logisticsguy said:


> This boy is Jupiter. He is a HM EE Giant.


Wow, he is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## rmarkham

Plum: 


Blueberry:



My newest, and my rescue Charcoal


----------



## Tree

what pretty boys rmarkham! <3


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Someone was in a grumpy mood this morning!


----------



## MattsBettas

What species is that? They look a bit angry hahaha.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

My brownorum. Male is in the background under a nest and trying to convince the female that spawning is a great idea.


----------



## Chard56

I have Black Devils show up in some of my spawns so I decided to spawn a couple siblings to see how they come out.


----------



## flowerprince

I got a new boy yesterday! <3

























he loves his new tank! when i first put him in he would go back and forth between the heater and thermometer, he's so curious  he loves to swim around and explore, i might buy him a taller plant to poke at soon, he came from a tank full of tiny fishies to entertain him, so i'm hoping he doesn't get bored!

i think he's so beautiful; he looks like a cloud, or a fairy, that's floating along the water <3 a graceful name would probably suit him better, but idk, i named him darby  

also, his color looks different in different lighting! sometimes his scales shine purple, and other times they shine blue! the prettiest is when it's two colors at once ^_^

the story of how i found him is actually kind of funny, too! so i was looking for a new fishy friend because my former one had passed on... lo and behold, almost every betta in pet city (except for about 3 solid reds) had the EXACT SAME COLOR as my last fishy! i didn't really want a fish that looked exactly like him right after he died  so after a while of staring at them one of the staff came over and asked if i needed help. i told him about how they all looked like my last fish, so he mentioned a pale colored betta they had at the front of the shop!! i immediately fell in love, he was so active and so!! so!! pretty!! <3 i can't wait for him to settle into his new home <3

edit: the pictures didn't work :'O i'll have to direct link them

http://postimg.org/image/t4grf41zp/
http://postimg.org/image/o4jb75wd1/
http://postimg.org/image/ayz7nbd3p/


----------



## ANHEL123

He is gorgeous and i am glad you got another one!


----------



## rmarkham

Tree said:


> what pretty boys rmarkham! <3


Thanks!


----------



## SweetCheeksMum

Wow  Beautiful Bettas!


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

A picture of Tycho's tank from overhead that I thought turned out okay. Also, see Dakota, the snail, on the rock feature.


----------



## carlos puron

Leviatan the best pic I could get so far the water looks brown for the IAL but he's pink with clear fins that look green with the flash kind of weird


----------



## Tree

what a cool shot of him! 8D


----------



## carlos puron

Thanks


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies

Tycho finally gave me a really good shot, right at the end of his flaring! My lovely boy!


----------



## Tree

Tycho's colors are just so pretty! <3


----------



## Tree

I just shot these photos this morning. The tank has tannins due to the IAL but I love the color that it makes the water! <3 I know I'm strange. XD

Sardine's fins are coming along! the IAL's are helping with the curling too. =) on his dorsal fin, you can see a liiiiittle bump of a new growth.










and Anchovy is happy as ever! (Well not really happy in this shot due to the flare lol) I have never seen him this bright red before when I shown him the mirror!


----------



## SweetCheeksMum

Beautiful boys Tree


----------



## Tree

thanks <3 I cannot wait until Anchovys (EDIT) not Anchovy... Sardine's fins straighten out so I can show the before and after shot progress.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Brothers having a disagreement.


----------



## Aluyasha

My three boys. 
Vitellius my DT:


Julius my DTHM:



Augustus my CT:


----------



## SemperFidelis2Bettas

*Falcore*

This is my beautiful boy falcore!!!


----------



## Aluyasha

My latest addition, Nero:


----------



## Atena

All your fishies are so pretty. They are such an amazing species, I can't believe how many different colors and types there are. 

This is one of my babies that I raised, I currently call him #17, but since I decided to keep him and not sell him allong with his brothers and sisters, I have to find a name. Any suggestions?










Atena


----------



## Aluyasha

To me, 17 sounds like a cool fish name. lol


----------



## Chachi

You guys all get such great pics of your fish!


----------



## OutOurDoor

My Goldie, so cute.


----------



## OutOurDoor

And Black Beauty who was not so interested in getting his picture taken!


----------



## OutOurDoor

Biggie boy Betto


----------



## Tree

wow you have beautiful bettas OutOurDoor! =D


----------



## OutOurDoor

Thank you very much.


----------



## MattsBettas

You edited them onto the black background, right?


----------



## OutOurDoor

Well they were in a tank with a black background but yes. I need to cut them out better cause on my phone you can see where they weren't cut out but my computer doesn't show it. Bad editor 

But for example, depending on where the betta was swimming at the time some didn't need any black background editing at all. Like this one is was as is.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

This male is probably the closest colour to 'green' I have seen on a betta. 

He was showing off to his female. Oddly enough he also gets vertical bars when he is feeling aggressive.


----------



## redthebetta

logisticsguy said:


> This is Finnigan. He is a 8.5 week old marble HM.


100 pages back from the current page >_< But anyways... What type of magic did you use to create the most beautiful betta I have ever seen? I'm totally amazed at his colours! If you ever breed him, I'll buy some offspring!:lol:


----------



## logisticsguy

Yes he was a beauty and one of my favorite fish. I lost him several months ago when some bacterial disease took many of my best breeders. The good news for you is that the fish I sold you were his sisters. So in your fish lies another Finnigan. He was in the middle of losing ALL his colors in this photo and ended with beauty koi colors. He is my avatar now and thanks to Syriiven for that.


----------



## redthebetta

Yay! I guess I will have to try and breed back his colors


----------



## Atena

OutOurDoor said:


> My Goldie, so cute.


Beautiful fish and photo. How do you get the background so black?


----------



## Aluyasha

My current boys. 
Vitellius the DT:

Hadrian the DTHM:

Augustus the CT:


----------



## FishyFishy89

Not sure if I've posted this pic of Reuben. He's my red VT


----------



## betterthanabowl

These are my two bettas. The red one is a girl, named Luci, and the multicolored male is Dalek.


----------



## Tree

I finely got a better shot of Sushi, My sister's betta. =)


----------



## CarCarGoVroom

I'm buying this guy tonight while waiting in line with my boyfriend for the Xbox one.


----------



## Danggo

My new betta vanilla sky


----------



## Danggo

Another shot


----------



## Danggo

And his neighbor Rufus


----------



## CarCarGoVroom

This is Pico. We are in our medical tank on day four of five.


----------



## CarCarGoVroom

This is Pico's new neighbor Meter. He is a bit stressed right now swimming around frantically. Got this shot when he got pooped out.


----------



## FishyFishy89

If he continues stressed. I'd keep the light out for him. Also, I've seen frantic swimming when they've been shocked. How did you acclimate him?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarCarGoVroom

20 mins of floating him in his cup he came in, in the water of his new tank. He has calmed down. Now I have to get him to poop because he has a big belly and it was like that when I got him. He has no pine cone look to him but there was a lot of pellets in his cup at the store.

I am studying to be a vet tech at the moment so I always research about new pets I want to bring home (that's how I found this forum.) Along with cross referencing my medical books with what little they have on fish (since some people do bring there fish to the vet.)


----------



## FishyFishy89

You should start actually acclimating him to the water. Not just the water temp. Water quality varies everywhere. Even your next door neighbors water could be different from yours. Not as drastic as the water would be in the next town over.What you would do is put him in a spacious bag, and add small amount of your tank water every 5 mins.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sabina88

This is Sparrow my elephant ear placket
View attachment 249882


And this is my betta Spartan that passed away this morning
View attachment 249890


And this is my new betta that I got from petsmart (I hope to get him back to health) hes a crown tail, I havnt named him yet.
View attachment 249898


----------



## OutOurDoor

Atena said:


> Beautiful fish and photo. How do you get the background so black?


Atena I put the bettas in a small square tank with a black background and used and off camera lighting umbrella strobe. Some needed a little editing in Photoshop with a refined edge others actually came out with the pure black. Just depended on where the fish was located in the tank at the time.


----------



## carlos puron

ave to stop going to pets mart with extra money lol this where the las two girls at the store so who knos when would they find a home ao I decided to guve them one 
View attachment 250226
View attachment 250234
View attachment 250218


And this are the girls I have already I'm waiting in two more from atena the firs two pics are from the same girl idk why but sometimes she looks blue sometimes red and finally last girl is for adoption if anyone wants her you can either locally pick up in Houston or I'll send her just pay shipping she looks green sometimes and its blue purple pm for info


----------



## redthebetta

My new girls:


----------



## JackisLost

my old betta I got as a betta Baby died after [just under] 2 years of owning him  this is my first female, I think she looks awesome! I thought she was a white betta but slowly her blue is coming on pretty solid.


----------



## Aluyasha

Wow those are some beautiful female bettas!


----------



## redthebetta

JackisLost I love the colors of that girl!!


----------



## JackisLost

redthebetta said:


> JackisLost I love the colors of that girl!!


i always wanted a white betta, so when I bought her she was just pale white. I kind of like her like this with the blue and one spot of black on the tail


----------



## carlos puron

Thanks


----------



## SturmChurro

Had a 3 new fish impulse buy, talked about it a bit in chat section. Anyway, here they are! 

Flame:

















Nightmare:

















Moody (first tiny girl):


----------



## JackisLost

new picture today, first female and she is so active it is hard to take a photo


----------



## CarCarGoVroom

Say hello to my new DTHM....can't think of a name. Waiting for his color to come in more.


----------



## redthebetta

Colonel Mustard :-D


----------



## Willowsong

So many pretty bettas!

I need more money and space!


----------



## redthebetta

I would set up a sorority in a 20 gal, you could have up to 15 bettas!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Your grizzled CT female is my favourite colour and tail combination JackisLost. 

I took this photo of one of my males and didn't even realise until I uploaded it that one of his fry was in it.


----------



## clementchee

Hey guys, I am new here but I am seriously amazed by the pictures of bettas you all posted. 

Meanwhile, keeping bettas that make me proud as a keeper would like to share my betta photos with you as well.

None of them have any names but yeah. 














































Enjoy!


----------



## anniefeng93

My babyyy


----------



## anniefeng93




----------



## Tree

clementchee and anniefeng93, you have beautiful fish! 8D 

here are my two boys up close. My third I have not taken a close shot of as of yet. XD


----------



## sliderdkp

*Max*

View attachment 253521


----------



## sliderdkp

*Max's Digs*

View attachment 253529


----------



## Aluyasha

Sejanus:


----------



## sliderdkp

So many beautiful bettas and habitata on here!


----------



## strayedbullet

My new female (This is my first post here yay!)


----------



## summersea

Here is my newest edition, Nero, my HM with a gimpy pectoral fin. But what he lacks in his pectoral fin he makes up everywhere else!


----------



## Sao Portland

Here are my babies, Shiney (Black Mustard Halfmoon Doubletail Crowntail Cross), Buddy (Iridescent Halfmoon Dragon Scale Plakat), Blaze (Red and Iridescent Blue Delta Tail), and Indigo (Blue and White Delta Tail) 

Aren't they pretty?


----------



## Aluyasha

Stunning bettas!


----------



## clementchee

My latest betta.

Managed to capture while it flares at its finest.


----------



## strayedbullet

This is my crowntail boy Baggins... he wasnt in a very friendly mood so it isnt a great photo but I love his colours!


----------



## Seaman2012

My babies Seaman, Polaris, and Auva


----------



## n25philly

Quick photo and the color is off (he's much more yellow and red), but I just got this guy, Lil' Sushi (I know I shouldn't have let my cat name him), Tuesday night from Petco. Still get him properly set up, but he certainly seems happy so far to go from the little container they had him in to a 3 gallon tank. He does seem a little scared of my right now, (I see him swimming around happily when I'm far enough away he can't really see me, and then he freezes when I get close) Only he has some places to hide I'm sure he'll be fine.


----------



## logisticsguy

This is one of my favorite threads. This is a pic of 2 of my females. The small girl is Pumpkin a 6 month old HM girl from one of my spawns. She is an about average size regular female that's being conditioned for breeding. The big one is Cookie a giant female. You can see there is a big difference in size between giants and regular betta.


----------



## Atena

Seaman2012 said:


> My babies Seaman, Polaris, and Auva


Aaaww. They look so happy. I'm so glad they now ha e such beautiful names!


----------



## carlos puron

Thanks atena I just goy back from work and I'm aclimating the girls


----------



## redthebetta

logisticsguy said:


> This is one of my favorite threads. This is a pic of 2 of my females. The small girl is Pumpkin a 6 month old HM girl from one of my spawns. She is an about average size regular female that's being conditioned for breeding. The big one is Cookie a giant female. You can see there is a big difference in size between giants and regular betta.


Thank you for posting a picture that doesn't have the fish vacuum packed! Ugh...


----------



## rawxy

My two beautiful babies I've recently rescued and did I mention that they are my first pets ever?! :-D









Azure








Bacon


----------



## DBanana

Well, Jules ended up being canceled, but I think I found another fish to replace him. I should be picking up this boy sometime this coming week. Back to the name website!


----------



## FishyFishy89

did you get your money back atleast?


----------



## Atena

carlos puron said:


> Thanks atena I just goy back from work and I'm aclimating the girls


So glad they arrived all well and happy. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Tree

rawxy said:


> My two beautiful babies I've recently rescued and did I mention that they are my first pets ever?! :-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon



OMG your boys are amazing! 8D


----------



## DBanana

FishyFishy89 said:


> did you get your money back atleast?


Yheah. I asked for a refund and I had it within 20 minutes. So that was positive!


----------



## FishyFishy89

DBanana said:


> Yheah. I asked for a refund and I had it within 20 minutes. So that was positive!


Well that's good!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittleAzul

_*My beautiful boy Azul! I love him so much.  Im pretty sure hes a Veiltail too. Sadly he is sick right now with bloated stomach. 









*_


----------



## riorider

He was only in there while I was cleaning out his 5.5g


----------



## MrsRowell706

View attachment 257482

This is Stewie our new betta :-D


----------



## Sabina88

rawxy said:


> My two beautiful babies I've recently rescued and did I mention that they are my first pets ever?! :-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon


 
I love Bacons coloring and his fins. Do you know what tail type he is (sorry im horrible at telling the difference lol)
Is Bacon more red or pink in person?

Also I love the name Azure, and his tail coloration is beautiful 
it kind of reminds me of a aurora :-D


----------



## rawxy

Sabina88 said:


> I love Bacons coloring and his fins. Do you know what tail type he is (sorry im horrible at telling the difference lol)
> Is Bacon more red or pink in person?
> 
> Also I love the name Azure, and his tail coloration is beautiful
> it kind of reminds me of a aurora :-D


Thank you!  They both are veiltails! Bacon's fins and tails are red with lavender pink iridescent and his body is light red with lavender iridescent. He looks different now because of self fin nipping, ich and fin rot


----------



## Justeller




----------



## Tree

Update on my three boys. =) 

fins are growing back from fin rot and tail biting. AND they have planted and filtered tanks.  
Tuna









Sardine: 









Anchovy:


----------



## redthebetta

I love the names lol!


----------



## SweetCheeksMum

The boys are looking good tree! Love the colors of sardine, he's beautiful!

So I got a new little guy yesterday and I've gotta show him off  I know I'm pretty partial to him, but he's truly stunning! I'm currently thinking of a name for him.


----------



## darkhorse

This is my baby boy gabriel. He is unfortunately my only bettafish at the moment. Tate, my rescue veil tail from 2 years ago passed away the other day. I will be getting another fish tomorrow though luckily.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Hendra male looking stunning as always.


----------



## DBanana

Meet Nurple (husband got to name him).










Nurple has a lot of finnage









Even after a few days of good food and warm, clean water he only comes off the plants or the bottom to get air at the top or to get the shrimp/worms that have drifted to the bottom.









I'm a little worried about Nurple, but while he doesn't really swim he eats well and he does wiggle along the bottom a lot. So we're taking it slow. That finnage looks heavy as all get out.


----------



## Tree

redthebetta said:


> I love the names lol!



hehe thanks XD


----------



## BettaTestta

This is my first Siamese Fighter. His name is Ash. Not sure if he is a marble or what. I just know he is a HM.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Meet Pascal. He appeared to me in a dream last night as a betta on death's door step at PetsMart where they were running a sale on the bettas($2).
He wasn't 2 dollars. He was 5 dollars. And he wasn't on death's door step. But I wasn't gonna let him get there.
He's in Reuben's previous 5.5 gallon.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutOurDoor

My new double tails. So cute. Still need to figure out some names.


----------



## RainbowhLizzie

OutOurDoor, did you happen to get those two off of Craigslist? They look like 2 I was tempted into getting xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutOurDoor

No they ended up being petco rescues after looking at multiple fish stores and petcos around my area.


----------



## RainbowhLizzie

Alright, well either way, they are gorgeous! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutOurDoor

Thank you. I've been looking for months for a all white betta that looks like he does. I did want a half moon but he is perfect just the way he is.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Pascal has colored up nicely. Despite the fact that his heater has stopped working. I've been very deligent about changing out cold water and giving him warm water. Checking his thermometer a lot. I change the water if it drops below 77F


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## logisticsguy

Jupiter says Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## MoreThanThis0

*Spidey!*

Here's my boy Spidey! Today I have had him for one year. I got his as a gift last year and had no idea what to do with a betta fish. I slowly learned how to take care of him and I am surprised he has stayed alive for a year but I am sure glad he has. Today he got his new bigger tank with some nice silk leaves :-D
sorry it's sideways!


----------



## thendeathsaid

This is Mairon, but (thanks to my dad's penchant for nicknaming) he's also known as Finrod or Merlin. He was all white when I got him, but with good food his fins have turned out a lovely iridescent when the light hits them right. I'd looked for a white crowntail in the aquarium shops around here but couldn't find one, so I got him directly from a breeder  He loves to jump out of the water and nip my finger when I let it hover over the surface, and I'm thinking of training him to do some tricks.


----------



## Tree

WOW what a pretty boy thendeathsaid! =O


----------



## thendeathsaid

Thanks, Tree! I think your boys are gorgeous too :-D


----------



## CarCarGoVroom

Here is my newest addition Gluon. Yes all my fish names have to do with subatomic particles. I got him form petco he is HMPKEE. He was there for over a month suprized he didn't die. The only issues he had was a swim bladder one now fixed, and his pelvic fins are all shriveled up right now.


----------



## Tree

thendeathsaid said:


> Thanks, Tree! I think your boys are gorgeous too :-D


you're welcome and thanks also 8D


----------



## kalla2445

Here is my lovely male crowntail that I rescued from Walmart almost four months ago. Poor thing was almost dead with extremely dirty and low water
He's pretty happy now (=


----------



## Atena

Love the "big ear" betta.


----------



## redthebetta

kalla, is he in that small of a bowl all the time?


----------



## kalla2445

No, I just put him in that one when I clean his tank


----------



## redthebetta

Sorry  I'm always looking to shout at someone for having to small of a tank ;-)


----------



## kalla2445

I completely understand


----------



## NozzALa

My new Betta, Teddy. His top fin looks a smidge rough now, though still intact, and he has a slight line down his side, all from when he got in the way of the siphon on my first water change. He's healing up really great though. And now I know I need to be extremely careful when I change the water and watch where he is at all times.


----------



## Betta Nut

Here's Remy... sorta. At least the colors are right. A camera of some sort is on my wish list. I really want to get a shot of my new guy, he's so pretty!


----------



## tcallahan06

*new betta*

Here is my new boy Poseidon....feed back welcome... I'll be posting a picture of his tank in that thread but it's not 100% done yet...


----------



## bettaqb9

im getting a betta fish soon i cant wait! i want to get a red male and call him mr loony!


----------



## bettaqb9

wow! that is a pretty betta fish! oops i mean that's a handsome. I'm getting a betta fish soon I'm hoping ill get a red male betta fish and im going to call him mr loony!


----------



## Sabina88

(Sorry if I already posted this, I don't really remember if I did or not lol)

These are my 6 new sorority girls from petsmart, there all crowntails, Sorry for some of the pics being bad and blurry ill try to eventually get better pics.


*Arwen:*
View attachment 267369


*Bo:*
View attachment 267377


*K:*
View attachment 267385


*Kenzie:*
View attachment 267393


*Tamsin:*
View attachment 267401


*Tauriel:*
View attachment 267409


----------



## redthebetta

Thumbs up for the Hobbit name! Lol


----------



## LurkerMom

He doesnt have a name yet! just got him ^-^
sorry for the bad quality pic, its with my cell -_-;


----------



## FishyFishy89

This is my unnamed VT. I want to get a good side shot of him, but he is really shy and this is the best I could get.


----------



## FishyFishy89

There, there's a decently nice picture of him!


----------



## Sabina88

redthebetta said:


> Thumbs up for the Hobbit name! Lol


haha thanks
I think I got them a few days after I saw the desolation of smaug.
Since I love tolkin, and LOTR and the Hobbit, I decided I had to name some of my girls after them lol.
Arwen's name comes from LOTR


----------



## bettaqb9

there pretty!


----------



## kman

LOL, wow, the coincidences...

Speaking of the Hobbit, meet Smaug, the Dragonscale Crowntail. 



























(had to include that even though the DOF was off a bit, ARGH!)

and his home:










Long may he reign.


----------



## Tanya1983

Barnaby looking quite regal.

View attachment 267569


And Captain....who likes to let me think he is going to hold still for a moment and then moves at the last possible second.

View attachment 267577


View attachment 267585


----------



## Sabina88

kman said:


> LOL, wow, the coincidences...
> 
> Speaking of the Hobbit, meet Smaug, the Dragonscale Crowntail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (had to include that even though the DOF was off a bit, ARGH!)
> 
> and his home:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long may he reign.


lol
1. That's an awesome name
2. I love his coloration, its amazing


----------



## Tree

well I broke down and bought another dang betta XD here she is! sorry about the foggy shot. her tank is foggy from the cycling and the makeshift filter


----------



## FishyFishy89

Tree said:


> well I broke down and bought another dang betta XD here she is! sorry about the foggy shot. her tank is foggy from the cycling and the makeshift filter


Oh she is cute!
Whatcya gonna name her?? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tree

FishyFishy89 said:


> Oh she is cute!
> Whatcya gonna name her??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Thanks =) I named her Perch! 

my other three boys are Anchovy, Sardine and Tuna


----------



## FishyFishy89

Tree said:


> Thanks =) I named her Perch!
> 
> my other three boys are Anchovy, Sardine and Tuna


Such a cute name for a cutie. I guess you dont have a sorority for her?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tree

FishyFishy89 said:


> Such a cute name for a cutie. I guess you dont have a sorority for her?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



no just her. ^^ and a snail, if she does not eat it. LOL


----------



## Tree

Another much better shot of her blue eye. =)


----------



## themaberfa

*Apollo and Skittles*

Both such beautiful boys  They are in a split-tank together.


----------



## ellebelle995

My beautiful boys


----------



## Sabina88

Tree said:


> Another much better shot of her blue eye. =)


That's an awesome pic of her 
I love her coloration


----------



## carlos puron

You should start a sorority tree


----------



## Tree

Sabina88 said:


> That's an awesome pic of her
> I love her coloration


thanks =D 



carlos puron said:


> You should start a sorority tree



Hahaha I think my sister would kill me if I got more females, she has no idea I bought this one. they are all in my bedroom. Hehe though I wish I did have room for a larger tank for a sorority. =)


----------



## Tree

This is my fish family all together. =) 

Perch, Sardine, Anchovy, and Tuna.


----------



## funaaba

My first crowntail!!! Not a great picture, 'cause he was still in the bag adjusting to his new home, but once he settles in I'll try to get some better ones. But you should've seen him dancing at the LFS!

No name for him yet, though. Any suggestions?


----------



## redthebetta

Heyyyyy! He looks almost identical to my avy, Red! You didn't get him in BC by any chance?


----------



## funaaba

redthebetta said:


> Heyyyyy! He looks almost identical to my avy, Red! You didn't get him in BC by any chance?


How uncanny, I did!  And you're right, he does look similar to your Red, though I think Red's red is a little brighter.

I'm trying out the name Killian for now.  I'll see if it still "fits" in the next few days.


----------



## riorider

This is my new hmdt Rambo. Not sure what color he is. Let me know what you think of him!


----------



## fleetfish

Madanach showing his colours .... I love his blue eyes. And forgive the hairs, my cat was checking Mad out and likewise, it was too adorable for words.


----------



## Sally M

*What would you call him?*

This is Turquoise. I got him from PetCo and they called him a double tail. What would you knowledgeable people call him?


----------



## carlos puron

My little cousin bought this betta as a female I was trying to find it an adopter and someone told me could be a he so any suggestions if it is a he is one of the very rare I've seen can any one help?


----------



## Sally M

Carlos, Once I figured out he was upside down :-D I believe he is a he, based on the length of his fins


----------



## carlos puron

Sorry I don't know why my phone post the pics upside down sometimes


----------



## carlos puron

It reacts to the mirror but I was keeping females in front of its tank and it didn't have any reaction


----------



## Sally M

Carlos, I thought it would be a great idea to start a sorority with baby bettas so I've been watching 7 of them grow up. The girls started to have larger bodies while the boys have larger fins. So just based on what I've seen in the last two months, I'd say yours is a boy.

Sally


----------



## FishyFishy89

Based on the length of the ventrals(which better determines gender) she should be a she. There are some longer finned females out there and they are my fav.


----------



## Poof

Meet Monopoly!


----------



## Sally M

Good point Fishy. I've never seen a long finned female grow up so she may indeed be a she.


----------



## FishyFishy89

One of the users here has a long finned female. I don't remember who it was....hhhmmm


----------



## carlos puron

Would Any one be interested on her I have her for adoption


----------



## TheTrojanBetta

riorider said:


> This is my new hmdt Rambo. Not sure what color he is. Let me know what you think of him!


Very pretty! I'm not an expert on colors but that's a butterfly pattern, right? I bet his colors will brighten once he settles in, too. He has such a cute face!


----------



## FishyFishy89

TheTrojanBetta said:


> Very pretty! I'm not an expert on colors but that's a butterfly pattern, right? I bet his colors will brighten once he settles in, too. He has such a cute face!


I *think* butterfly pattern is supposed to have white.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmberV

I love seeing all the beautiful bettas! Here's my pretty boy that I bought a couple of days ago.


----------



## QueenB

*Oedipus*

My new baby betta. Ive had him for about a week and he looks so much better <3


----------



## lemmyloop

I'm a new betta owner and this forum has been very helpful in my adventures! I picked up a betta on a whim last weekend, and have been working since then to correct my mistakes!

Here's my boy Hokey Pokey. He's patiently waiting in his cup while I finish changing his water.









And here he is investigating his new filter.


----------



## Chard56

*Butterfly*



FishyFishy89 said:


> I *think* butterfly pattern is supposed to have white.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Butterfly is two separate colors preferably covering half and half on the fins. They can be any two colors.


----------



## Tree

My boy Sardine getting mad at my finger. XD he is such a camera hog. =P


----------



## EmberV

Sardine is adorable!


----------



## bamboo2494

Hey, Alvin! Say "Hi" to friends. He is very photogenic!! He loves to be model of my photos!:lol:
Don't you guys think so?!:lol:


----------



## Tree

EmberV said:


> Sardine is adorable!



thank you =)


----------



## greyko

Got my camera out today to get some photos of Ember.

He was happy to flare at a mirror, but I had no luck getting a shot of that. I think I need to buy a macro lens now too.


----------



## phoenix91

Joe


----------



## kman

Chard56 said:


> Butterfly is two separate colors preferably covering half and half on the fins. They can be any two colors.


Hmm, does that mean my guy Smaug here is a butterfly pattern?


----------



## kman

greyko said:


> Got my camera out today to get some photos of Ember.
> 
> He was happy to flare at a mirror, but I had no luck getting a shot of that. I think I need to buy a macro lens now too.


Considering how crisp those shots are, I think you're doing just fine without a macro lens.


----------



## EmberV

All of these bettas are so beautiful!


----------



## Tree

Beautiful shots greyko!


----------



## lemmyloop

bamboo2494 said:


> Hey, Alvin! Say "Hi" to friends. He is very photogenic!! He loves to be model of my photos!:lol:
> Don't you guys think so?!:lol:


My goodness, he's absolutely gorgeous. Looks like fire!

Oh man, this is bad for me. Looking at all these pretty fishies makes me want to get another.


----------



## greyko

kman said:


> Considering how crisp those shots are, I think you're doing just fine without a macro lens.


There was a heck of a lot of cropping though. And hey, any excuse for a new lens.


----------



## Amasmash

My new guy! No name yet


----------



## LoveLee

Meet Hay-Suess!!! He's so hard to photograph. Always on the go.

View attachment 274177


----------



## Tree

My little girl Perch. =)


----------



## kman

greyko said:


> There was a heck of a lot of cropping though. And hey, any excuse for a new lens.


Clearly more than enough pixels left over for posting on the web, so unless you're wanting to print posters, you should be good.

I mean, um, yeah, dude, you totally need a new macro lens, cuz those pics are terrible.


----------



## Reagan

Here is my beautiful new betta. Love him already


----------



## samcripp

This is Killa!


----------



## konstargirl

Tree said:


> My little girl Perch. =)


Pretty!! <3


----------



## Graceful

Here is my brand-new betta! He's in his cup acclimating right now.  Taking name suggestions.










I'm thinking Howl or Grimm. I'll give it a week or so for him to show me his personality.


----------



## konstargirl

I like Big Red! 

New betta I got yesterday. His name is Emerald greyson(I think he's a boy because I didn't see a egg spot). If not a boy, then I'll change it back to Emerald Gracie.


----------



## Graceful

Better pic of the new guy:


----------



## Tree

konstargirl said:


> Pretty!! <3



thank you :3


----------



## carlos puron

I'm not the best at taking photos of my bettas believe me they look better in person or fish lol plus my phone camera sometimes just doesn't want to cooperate today it helped me a little so my two boys 

Leviatan
View attachment 275074

View attachment 275082


And Dragon
View attachment 275090

View attachment 275098


Dragon was a tail bitter I found out that when his fin got a little bit smaller than now he started bitting it was hard for him to swim with the filter current so I removed filters and he's doing better


----------



## strayedbullet

This is the newest guy I got today, his name is Thorin. I know he is veilteil but not sure on what to call his colouration etc, would be very helpful if someone could tell me


----------



## Amasmash

Wow Stray! He's pretty! I think the black on his scales makes him a Pineapple.


----------



## bruceleroyjr

I got the male double tail betta this past Monday from Petco. Housing him with a baby female betta with tank divider.

Does my male double tail betta have fin rot?


----------



## Tree

strayedbullet said:


> This is the newest guy I got today, his name is Thorin. I know he is veilteil but not sure on what to call his colouration etc, would be very helpful if someone could tell me


Wowzers!!!! I love him! 8D


----------



## carlos puron

bruceleroyjr said:


> I got the male double tail betta this past Monday from Petco. Housing him with a baby female betta with tank divider.
> 
> Does my male double tail betta have fin rot?


A closer picture of the fins can help For what I see there are u marks so could be tail bitting one of my boys did it because it was hard for him to swim with the filter current


----------



## FishyFishy89

His fins look fine to me. They might have some minor fin rot, but nothing that can't be healed with clean water.


----------



## Sabina88

These are some of my favorite recent pics of some of my girls

Tauriel:
View attachment 275673


K: 
View attachment 275681

View attachment 275705


Tamsin:
View attachment 275689


Arwen:
View attachment 275697


----------



## Etheral

This is my super pretty betta, Rose Milk. I got him at Petco and looks like part Elephant Ear and looks sort of like a Rose Tail(?)
The end of his tail seem's to have a bit of fringe is why I was thinking like a Rose tail.


----------



## Poof

greyko said:


> Got my camera out today to get some photos of Ember.
> 
> He was happy to flare at a mirror, but I had no luck getting a shot of that. I think I need to buy a macro lens now too.


Stunning boy you got there! :-D


----------



## Tree

Sardine, I cannot get enough of him. XD


----------



## greyko

Poof said:


> Stunning boy you got there! :-D


Thanks! 

He's a show off too. Always strutting around his tank flaring. Came home to a nice little nest the other day too. 

Now if only he'd flare when the camera was on him...


----------



## abettalady

Here's my pretty boy, newly rescued from Walmart. Poor fella was pouting in about an inch of dirty water in a cup on the back of a shelf. Now he's feeling much happier! Named him Rogue because of his white ventral fins (X-men reference). Sorry the picture isn't that great, he doesn't sit still for long!


----------



## Tree

greyko said:


> Thanks!
> 
> He's a show off too. Always strutting around his tank flaring. Came home to a nice little nest the other day too.
> 
> Now if only he'd flare when the camera was on him...



Hahaha seems like my boys and yours have the same issue. its hard to take shots of them with their flare at times. the only boy I can get to flare with the camera is Sardine.


----------



## Sabina88

Poof said:


> Stunning boy you got there! :-D


I love your bettas they are verry pretty


----------



## Tree

Testing out my Macro lens. some blurry spots but you can see the colors nicely. =)


----------



## kman

OOoohh, love that last shot especially, Tree! What lens/camera?


----------



## Tree

thanks. ^^ I use a Canon Rebel T3i and the lens is the standard lens it come with, 18-55mm with a macro attachment, like this: LINK its a lot cheaper than the lens itself and you can attach them on any canon lens. works really well with the right settings and lightning.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Just a couple of shots from this morning. 









Male and female









One of their juveniles.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Experimenting...


----------



## kman

Great shots!

I have got to get me a photo tank...


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Thank you! I just found a square glass bowl at petsmart on clearance and couldn't help myself...should have cleaned the bubbles off the glass and stuff before shooting but oh well...


----------



## Tree

Nice shots! *u*


----------



## Sabina88

Those are gourgus bettas


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Thanks


----------



## Waking Buddha

Hello! This is my fishy friend 








When the light hits him just right he has a wonderful reflective blue color.








And as you can see his fins are all ripped up!  They are slowly but surely growing in though.


----------



## Tree

what a cute betta Waking Buddha! I love the splash of blue on him. =)


----------



## fleetfish

Guinness ... one of the prettiest VTs I've ever had.


----------



## inmotion

I believe Goldie is a Multi Color Male Crown Betta but I could be wrong


----------



## Tree

GAH I love that fish fleetfish <3


----------



## fleetfish

Thank you Tree! 

Here's Whiskey:


And finally a picture of Ragnar the Red, who hates the camera with a passion ... he's a big chicken, lol. I caught him off guard


----------



## Tree

you're welcome. 

Here is my precious little girl. <3 my favorite shot of her. =)


----------



## LaurenKK

*Amazing photos*

Greyko, what camera settings are you using?! These are some of the best betta photos I have seen. 



greyko said:


> Got my camera out today to get some photos of Ember.
> 
> He was happy to flare at a mirror, but I had no luck getting a shot of that. I think I need to buy a macro lens now too.


----------



## Sunshine42

This is Sunshine  I bought him home from my local Petland last friday. Its a change, having a betta who is one solid colour! My last beta died last Christmas, but he was blue, black, and orange, and the one before him was black blue and red. Also my first CT


----------



## Sabina88

Sorry if this is a repeat, but I couldn't remember if I posted the pics on this thread yet lol
Anyways, here are my 8 sorority girls. Sorry for the bluryness on most of the first 6, they were being uncooperative with me taking photos :roll:  

Kenzie:
View attachment 279834


Bo:
View attachment 279866


K:
View attachment 279858


Tauriel:
View attachment 279874


Tamsin:
View attachment 279842


Arwen:
View attachment 279850


Kasai (sorry for the bad pic, I havnt taken a new one of her out of the cup yet, but shes basically all red except for her sides wich are cellophane, would she be called a red cellophane then?: 
View attachment 279890


Rogue (Its hard to get a good pic of her coloration, but on the top of her side she has some blue scales, and im pretty sure shes has more coloring out to do):
View attachment 279882


----------



## Sabina88

fleetfish said:


> Guinness ... one of the prettiest VTs I've ever had.


What a pretty betta  I love his coloration


----------



## sweetiepiehannahh

aww so many cute betas!!


----------



## Spectacled

Kaz is super camera shy, so excuse the weird angle. But I've had him a week today and he's blossoming into an awesome little guy. I can't wait to see how he'll look after a month!
Also, I'm sorry if it rotated. I'm on my iPad.


----------



## SweetCheeksMum

I love Whiskeys colors. He's gorgeous! 


fleetfish said:


> Thank you Tree!
> 
> Here's Whiskey:
> 
> 
> And finally a picture of Ragnar the Red, who hates the camera with a passion ... he's a big chicken, lol. I caught him off guard


----------



## kman

fleetfish said:


> Thank you Tree!
> 
> Here's Whiskey:


Whiskey is STUNNING. What fantastic coloration! I've never seen a betta like that.


----------



## fleetfish

Thank you! He certainly surprised me.


----------



## Lucalin

My babies Lucalin, Lucky and Lucas


----------



## itsme123

*Meet Larry*

Here is Larry


----------



## NarniaHero

Rokusaburo Michiba! I have had him for 9 days, I finally caught him resting after moving him into his 5 gallon, usually his is darting around like a little maniac showing mommy how pretty his fins are and wiggling around.








Sorry its sideways...anyway to fix that on the website or would I have to re-upload it after rotating it on my desktop?


----------



## SweetCheeksMum

Larry is adorable! He reminds me of my Mortie from his color to his blue lips 


itsme123 said:


> Here is Larry


----------



## carbonxxkidd

itsme123 said:


> Here is Larry



Love that picture, great shadows and his color really pops!


----------



## kman

itsme123 said:


> Here is Larry


Great photo, nicely done!


----------



## fleetfish

An update on my two baby girls Bug and Fly. They've grown twice their size in the past few weeks and I've noticed that Bug is getting nice and eggy ^__^

Bug:



Fly:


----------



## Tree

Gah I love Bugs colors! <3


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet

*Just some fish...*

My newest boy Slaanesh: 
View attachment 284658


Any thoughts on what his coloration might be? I've been saying "sorta light purple with bluey-red fins with bits of teal" and I feel like that's a little vague. 
View attachment 284666


And my boyfriend's guy, Khorne:
View attachment 284674


He doesn't like intruders... 
View attachment 284682



There may be a name theme... We're cool.


----------



## PSRBetta

My blue/red crowntail Betta, Hes my first ever betta.


----------



## DBanana

Managed to get some decent shots of Laufey. 

When I got him:








Now:


----------



## PSRBetta

@DBanana 
Looks amazing! such a change too.


----------



## simonella

This is my betta 

I've got him for one week now. I bought him from a breeder  He doesn't have a name yet


----------



## Stefi

haveyouhadyourteayet - My guy is kinda/sorta the same colour as yours, and also a crown tail. I was taking a wander on Aquabids and saw a similar betta that they called a "blue flame" crown tail … 

Here's my BlueFish:


----------



## rmarkham

My newest addition


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet

Stephi - That does look like mine!! Much more succinct!!


----------



## Stefi

haveyouhadyourteayet - When I brought BlueFish home he was, well, mostly sort of a grey/navy blue … his colours didn't start coming out until the following day and then you could really see his red accents, along with the purple and hints of teal in his pectoral fins. How long have you had yours? Notice any colour changes? I was pretty amazed at how quickly BlueFish's colours came out.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet

I never noticed much change, maybe some deepening or brightening. He's from a more legit place that is pretty warm, and they're in about .5 gals until they're sold, as opposed to the tiny cups. I was hoping his mottled body would even up, but he hasn't changed at all really. 

I would love to have a fish that I could watch blossom, as it were.


----------



## MsMia

My first fish ever and I just love him! Still learning about aquariums so I'll keep a close eye on all the threads here for good advice etc.

Hopefully later on I'll be able to upgrade to even bigger and more complex set-ups but for now I'm really happy.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Very nice butterfly!


----------



## kman

MsMia said:


> My first fish ever and I just love him! Still learning about aquariums so I'll keep a close eye on all the threads here for good advice etc.
> 
> Hopefully later on I'll be able to upgrade to even bigger and more complex set-ups but for now I'm really happy.


Gorgeous betta and nice tank! Where did you find that beautiful boy?


----------



## FishyFishy89

oh! I just noticed, I would suggest removing the shells, if they're real. They can alter your pH level.


----------



## MsMia

kman said:


> Gorgeous betta and nice tank! Where did you find that beautiful boy?


We actually saw him at a local PetSmart, fell in love, and here he is. It's so great to see how active these fish really are once they have more space to move.



> oh! I just noticed, I would suggest removing the shells, if they're real. They can alter your pH level.


They are real! Thanks for the advice. See...got so much to learn still..even the simple things.  I'll remove them asap.

One thing though, should I be worried about my little guy attacking "himself" in the glass? I tried to find an answer to this but there seem to be different opinions about it. Especially when they light is turned on he starts attacking his own reflection but not really sure what to do about it. Any ideas or shouldn't I be worried?


----------



## kman

MsMia said:


> One thing though, should I be worried about my little guy attacking "himself" in the glass? I tried to find an answer to this but there seem to be different opinions about it. Especially when they light is turned on he starts attacking his own reflection but not really sure what to do about it. Any ideas or shouldn't I be worried?


Mine did that for the first two nights, but then stopped. I think eventually they (or at least some of them) realize it's just a mirror effect and not another fish? You can minimize the effect by keeping an ambient light on in the room, so it's not such a contrast inside the tank and out.


----------



## FishyFishy89

One thing though, should I be worried about my little guy attacking "himself" in the glass? I tried to find an answer to this but there seem to be different opinions about it. Especially when they light is turned on he starts attacking his own reflection but not really sure what to do about it. Any ideas or shouldn't I be worried?[/QUOTE]

Dont worry about it too much. Flaring is healthy exercise. After a few days he should realize his reflection isn't to worry about and settle down in his home. My red veil tail still flares at his reflection a few times a day.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aquagreen

haveyouhadyourteayet said:


> And my boyfriend's guy, Khorne:
> View attachment 284674
> 
> 
> He doesn't like intruders...
> View attachment 284682
> 
> 
> 
> There may be a name theme... We're cool.


Khorne is identical to my Pickwick.  Same exact coloring/iridescence.


----------



## petlover

they are all very beautiful


----------



## carlos puron

It seems like someone has found his favorite spot


----------



## PSRBetta

@carlos puron 

Hes gorgeous! my betta loves his plants aswell haha!


----------



## carlos puron

Thanks


----------



## Tree

here are my updates to my bettas: 

Sardine: 









Tuna: 









Anchovy:









Perch:


----------



## Sabina88

Wow Perch has grown a lot, 
Also I love the pic of Tuna, 
good job with all of them Tree


----------



## Tree

I know right? Perch is growing like a weed! XD

thanks <3


----------



## Sabina88

How long have you had perch for now?


----------



## Tree

she is my new year betta, Jan 4th 2014. =) 

This was her very first picture of her:


----------



## aquagreen

Tree, I completely want to steal Sardine from you. He is GORGEOUS. I want my next betta to look like that.


----------



## Tree

*Whispers so that the other bettas wont hear: *Sardine is my favorite Betta. XD I love LOVE LOVE Mustard Gas bettas. <3 

though his tail fin was chewed off and are growing back so he is not his pretty self quiet yet. =P

thank you <3


----------



## Ravaari

Wow! Oh, I just LOVE Tuna! Probably one of the prettiest bettas I have ever seen! (I am a sucker for shiny  )

This is Vapor. Picture quality is not very good because it was taken on my iPad...


----------



## Ravaari

This is Glacier. (I didn't know how to add two pictures to one post)


----------



## DBanana

So Espen went from looking like in my avatar to looking like this









Black with blue iridescence. Also what I thought was him rubbing against the divider looks like a tumour on his bottom lip. Despite my best efforts there are patches of scales where they look rough. I'm a little worried, he's lost a lot of energy lately, despite moving the tetras so that he doesn't have to compete for food.


----------



## Sabina88

Very first baby betta fingers crossed

View attachment 293977


----------



## Cotton19

Bought labeled as a female, but has thicker ventral fins and possible beard when flaring, pretty either way. can anyone tell for sure from this pic? I will try and get more pics up, but so far this is the clearest


----------



## Ravaari

Cotton19 said:


> Bought labeled as a female, but has thicker ventral fins and possible beard when flaring, pretty either way. can anyone tell for sure from this pic? I will try and get more pics up, but so far this is the clearest


She (maybe he) looks a lot like my girl, but opposite (my girl is blue with red highlighting while yours is red with blue highlighting  ). I do think that it is a girl, but I'm not 100% sure. It definitely looks like one.


----------



## AmbiantNight

Here are some images of FishKey. I was interrupting him blowing bubble without giving a treat so he was getting a little upset with me lol.

This one is with flash so you can see his color










Seriously mom your taking another one?










That's it I'm outa here.


----------



## Tree

what a pretty boy AmbiantNight! 8D


----------



## Tree

Ravaari said:


> Wow! Oh, I just LOVE Tuna! Probably one of the prettiest bettas I have ever seen! (I am a sucker for shiny  )
> 
> This is Vapor. Picture quality is not very good because it was taken on my iPad...


Oh I didn't see your post! sorry. 

thanks! he's a stinker though. biting his tail time to time. I try give him activities like the mirror and floating toys.


----------



## AmbiantNight

Thanks tree. No idea where he was originally from. Adopted him from a friend who didn't know much of what he was doing. Poor guy lied on the bottom all day and was very dull in color. He is happy and healthy now. He loves trying to court the statue outside of his tank. Such a card.


----------



## Obi1Goosie2043

Okay, I hope some of these pictures turn out okay.


----------



## Obi1Goosie2043

Okay, I have about 18 Betta fish, but I wont post all the pictures. That would take too long. But here are some of them. Enjoy!


----------



## Tree

AmbiantNight said:


> Thanks tree. No idea where he was originally from. Adopted him from a friend who didn't know much of what he was doing. Poor guy lied on the bottom all day and was very dull in color. He is happy and healthy now. He loves trying to court the statue outside of his tank. Such a card.



you're welcome. =) it's good to see he is in good health now. and its amazing how fast a betta can change.


----------



## Mercury

Went to the pet store today to get some bloodworms. Ended up picking up this gentleman too. 

Meet Kaito:


----------



## kman

^^ Ooh, pretty!


----------



## mart

Very pretty!


----------



## AmbiantNight

Lovely


----------



## fleetfish

*Ghost*

Here's my blue pastel boy, Ghost. He's improved really nicely since he came home two weeks ago, when he was having trouble adjusting and I thought he'd gotten columnaris, but he didn't - crises averted! Anyway, I love him dearly 

Also ... just noticed the blue lips<3333


----------



## carlos puron

This is dragon ( I need to learn how to take better pictures of them)


----------



## Ravaari

This is my newest boy, Yuvon (Also sometimes call him Yuvon-tey or -dovah, golden tail or gold dragon)


----------



## sstacy19

I think my new little girl is happy. She made a bubble nest. And, her tail rot seems to be better since I have been treating with salt.


----------



## carlos puron

sstacy19 said:


> I think my new little girl is happy. She made a bubble nest. And, her tail rot seems to be better since I have been treating with salt.


If that's a bubble nest then is a he as far as I know only males do nests but I might be wrong I'm not an expert


----------



## sstacy19

I have had a few other females in my sorority tank blow bubble nests. Though it is not common. She is definitely a she.


----------



## PetMania

My beautiful boy Dumbo:


----------



## Reagan

He is absolutely gorgeous! I have a soft spot for Elephant eared bettas


----------



## PetMania

Thank you  Yeah, I am in love with HMPKEEs


----------



## Tree

I love getting close ups of my fishies <3


----------



## DBanana

Come visit! (Bring your camera)


----------



## FishyFishy89

I love the one of your female. My reaction --> "awww"


----------



## Tauriel

This is my new crowntail Raiju.


----------



## Tree

FishyFishy89 said:


> I love the one of your female. My reaction --> "awww"


She does give you that sweet innocent face. though then I am trying to trim her plants or place the tweezers in her tank, Perch attacks my fingers. such a girl. XD



Tauriel said:


> This is my new crowntail Raiju.


I love love LOVE your betta! 8D


----------



## Sabina88

Tauriel said:


> This is my new crowntail Raiju.


He is gorgeous 
That's one of my favorite color combos
Were did you find him?


----------



## Tauriel

Tree said:


> I love love LOVE your betta! 8D


Thank you! I love him too! 




Sabina88 said:


> He is gorgeous
> That's one of my favorite color combos
> Were did you find him?


Thanks, I fell in love with his colours the first time I saw him. 
I got him at my local pet store - I live in Ontario. He had a brother in the bowl next door who had a similar colour scheme.


----------



## Tree

you're welcome. =)


----------



## MsMia

Small update.

Got rid of the shells in my tank as advised and actually ended up replacing my live plants with silk ones....one might wonder why but after realizing how little I actually know, having live plants will most likely end up causing more trouble than good learning that they need food, special lighting etc in order to avoid rot and thus polluting the water...all things I'm not yet too familiar with so until then I decided to go the "safe" route and Blu doesn't seem to mind at all. 

How Blu looked when I first got him:









Slowly changing colors into more blue:









How he greets me every time I go near the tank:









Guarding his bubble nest!









I'm so happy with this little guy. He seems happy, always greeting me at the front of the tank. Eating well, very active and now started making cute bubble nests! It's amazing to see the difference from the poor docile fish in the small cups at the pet stores. They really have a great personality for something so small. <3

P.s. Sorry for the huge pictures...not sure how to make them smaller here.


----------



## Tauriel

@MsMia

Oh, wow, he's lovely. The blue and white together look so nice. If he's getting more blue, it will interesting to see how much of the white he keeps. Though he will be equally as handsome without it, I'm sure.


----------



## PetMania

My first betta, Bloo. He is what started it all =)


----------



## logisticsguy

A Grumpy six week old baby.


----------



## PetMania

Cute!

That reminds me, I saw a platinum baby betta at PetCo, but I couldn't get it, darn!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Took some new pictures of Rueben.
Now I need to get new pictures of Aster.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## finnfinnfriend

FishyFishy89 said:


> Took some new pictures of Rueben.
> Now I need to get new pictures of Aster.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I love him! I love his pure solid color. Is he red or orange?


----------



## FishyFishy89

finnfinnfriend said:


> I love him! I love his pure solid color. Is he red or orange?


Thank you 
He is red. He was the smallest betta there and his fins were so melted that he looked like a spade tail.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sabina88

I think I have a chocolate betta but im not sure, what are the characteristics of one? If he isn't a chocolate, does any one know what coloration he is?
This is him with the flash on:
View attachment 301930


And this is what he looks like without the flash:
View attachment 301938


----------



## summersea

Got my new boy for my NPT tank yesterday, an HMEE! Say hello to Dusty - my only Betta that likes to sit an watch my camera phone so I can get a decent pic!


----------



## Tree

My little girl Perch =)


----------



## Sabina88

Wow  perch is has growing so much  I love perches coloration, how long have you had her for?


----------



## Tree

Sabina88 said:


> Wow  perch is has growing so much  I love perches coloration, how long have you had her for?



Jan 4th this year. =) and thanks! She has such a personality. =D


----------



## carlos puron

Leviatán  just try to take a different type of pic different view what do you guys think


----------



## rawxy

two of my handsome boys 



























The two silver streaks on his face only appears if he's being aggressive. so awesome


----------



## regenfliege

My new boy. Cas passed about a two months ago (RIP bud), and I just now got a new fish. I named him Kiro, which means lord. He's a beautiful orange veil tail. The store had an absolutely gorgeous steel veil tail, but I have a thing for the smallest fish. He was the only one that flared at me, so that also helped.  So here he his, my new baby.


----------



## Pearl93

regenfliege said:


> My new boy. Cas passed about a two months ago (RIP bud), and I just now got a new fish. I named him Kiro, which means lord. He's a beautiful orange veil tail. The store had an absolutely gorgeous steel veil tail, but I have a thing for the smallest fish. He was the only one that flared at me, so that also helped.  So here he his, my new baby.


Wow, such a pretty colour!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Aster is such a pain to get pictures of. He always looks so sad and depressed in photos :/


----------



## FishyFishy89

Managed to get some half decent photos of Aster

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Braided Kitteness

Oh guys!!! Look at this pretty girl I just picked up! We named her Strawberry. She also settled into her new home amazingly quickly. Still gonna keep an eye on her just in case. She's soooo pretty!


----------



## Tree

yet another shot of my boy Sardine. =)


----------



## Spectacled

New rescue! Meet Impala.


----------



## Dimirs mommy

*my bettas !!!*

My first betta is a female named Dimir after a guild in magic the gathering which is blue and black. (I'm a nerd like that)
View attachment 309049

This is the newest addition Shinichi (Shin). He is named after a character in a manga called Nana.The reds and the blue on the trim of his fins have deepened and his body is tealish now.
View attachment 309057

I got them both from Petsmart.


----------



## shyanne

Here's the best picture I can get of my betta, Julie. Its from a couple weeks ago. She is way to fast to get a good picture, I almost always get blurry ones! :-(
View attachment 309801


----------



## knottymare

Been lurking a long time. Finally have a nice pic to post. this is my new boy, Skye.


----------



## shyanne

knottymare said:


> Been lurking a long time. Finally have a nice pic to post. this is my new boy, Skye.


Ooh, he is lovely!


----------



## knottymare

shyanne said:


> Ooh, he is lovely!


Thanks! I got really lucky with him. There are very few LFS in the south Puget Sound area so I was at Petco getting a new thermometer and they had just gotten a box full of new Bettas. I couldn't resist taking a peek. He was in a bag full of "Delta Tail Males." The gal unpacking the box offered to put him in a cup so I could see him (was in a tiny bag full of blue water) and when I saw him I just had to have him. Poor guy is very shy still but I love him. I've only gotten him to flare once but when he did, I could see his tail is a full on HM! The ones marked as HMs were all DTs. The fish at the Petcos are not identified correctly at all.

I went back later in the day to see what else got unpacked and there was a jet black and beautifully irridescent male HM... but he was labeled as a HM King or some such (go figure) and as such, quite a bit more expensive. And, I don't have another tank for him so I had to pass. But he was gorgeous!


----------



## shyanne

Well you got lucky with him, i'm hoping to get a male one day! :-D


----------



## Meagz91

My boy Snowflake, bought him yesterday and i love him!


----------



## BettaGranny

*My Female Betta*

This is Betty Betta 

She is the only female I have right now. I got her from Petco over a month ago, she is very active and fun to watch.


----------



## Sabina88

This is my new guy from Petco,I think i'm going to name him Adamantium, he has SBD but he should be fine with a few days of fasting. Sorry the photos not great I just got him today and he is still a bit skittish 

View attachment 312273


----------



## BettaGranny

Very pretty girl! She looks like my betta, Betty


----------



## knottymare

Meagz91 said:


> My boy Snowflake, bought him yesterday and i love him!


Ooooooooooooooo.......... so elegant!


----------



## knottymare

BettaGranny said:


> This is Betty Betta
> 
> She is the only female I have right now. I got her from Petco over a month ago, she is very active and fun to watch.


Betty is so cute! Looks quite perky!


----------



## knottymare

Sabina88 said:


> This is my new guy from Petco,I think i'm going to name him Adamantium, he has SBD but he should be fine with a few days of fasting. Sorry the photos not great I just got him today and he is still a bit skittish


What a great name!!!


----------



## Sabina88

knottymare said:


> What a great name!!!


Thank you  lol I poped into my head when I got home, it sounded familure to me so I looked it up. I forgot its what Wolvarines, from X-Men, claws are made out of


----------



## Sabina88

Since I haven't took a updated photo of my baby betta, I figured I do one today and get my other guys while im at it
Ive had my baby betta for 4 weeks and I think hes about 6 weeks old 
View attachment 312649

This ones is a better one of his colors (the clear is actualy blue but you can only tell with the help of a flash light)
View attachment 312657


A quick update on Adamantium who I got yesterday. Hes deffinitly getting better from his SBD, he has an easier time of staying down but he still tilts and has a hard time staying straight for long. Is he a grizzle or a pastel or something else?
View attachment 312665

View attachment 312673

This shows his tail/fin color better
View attachment 312681


And just a quick photo of Hale who ive had for 5 weeks, is he a chocolate betta?
View attachment 312689


Sorry for the picture overload


----------



## BettaGranny

He is beautiful!


----------



## Sabina88

Which he? lol


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet

I'm stealing Hale. Just fair warning.


----------



## Sabina88

Oh gesh lol (takes betta and hides in corner)


----------



## BettaGranny

Hale! He is gorgeous, I've never seen one with a color like him


----------



## Sabina88

Aww thanks 
Im really happy I came home with him


----------



## fleetfish

Hale is gorgeous, and yes, he certainly looks chocolate. I saw a CT version of him a few days ago and I *might* go back to the store to see if he's still there. 

Today I couldn't resist this lovely rosy cheeked lady.


----------



## Sabina88

How pretty, I love the look of her tail


----------



## BettaGranny

She is pretty, looks a lot like the one I just rescued from Pet Smart


----------



## kt5390

I just came back into the Betta world on Friday after many years of being terribly misinformed about their care. I haven't owned a betta since I was a teenager! And I always thought they could be tossed into a little bowl and fed. I'm so glad I know better now and can have happy healthy fishies! I think they are a veil tail (red) and a delta (purple), but I'm not positive. Anyway, here's my handsome guys!


----------



## Sabina88

There both gorgeous 
Your red guy is deffinetly a veil tail betta 
Your other guy though I cant really tell from the photo since the glare is in the way but from the side I can see I want to say that he is a halfmoon betta. Hopefully some one with a better eye can help you out with him


----------



## Kylelouis929

Wow everyone's bettas are so nice!


----------



## Tree

My bettas and their tanks. =D


----------



## Sabina88

Tree you take such good photos


----------



## shyanne

Tree said:


> My bettas and their tanks. =D


I love all of your tanks!! What tank is the one on the top right?


----------



## Tree

Sabina88 said:


> Tree you take such good photos


thanks! I love to practice photography on my bettas. 



shyanne said:


> I love all of your tanks!! What tank is the one on
> the top right?


Thanks =D that one is this one: LINK

but the light is this: LINK


----------



## BettaGranny

They are beautiful!


----------



## BettaGranny

Beautiful tanks and fish!


----------



## knottymare

Tree said:


> My bettas and their tanks. =D


LOVE the pix. What are your tanks? Live plants with the LEDS? How is that going?


----------



## kt5390

Sabina88 said:


> There both gorgeous
> Your red guy is deffinetly a veil tail betta
> Your other guy though I cant really tell from the photo since the glare is in the way but from the side I can see I want to say that he is a halfmoon betta. Hopefully some one with a better eye can help you out with him


Thanks! I think he could be a halfmoon, but he's not feeling well since I brought him home, so he's not flaring for me much right now and it's hard to tell lol hopefully somebody knows what he is for sure! I'm still working on a better picture of him. He's camera shy but shows off for me. I call him my "queen" and named him Abba lol


----------



## Sabina88

Aww poor guy, my thought is half moon since his the end of his tail looks pretty straight but hopefully he will get better and flare soon so you can tell for certian


----------



## Tree

knottymare said:


> LOVE the pix. What are your tanks? Live plants with the LEDS? How is that going?




My tanks are 1.5, 2.6 and 3 gallons. and yeah the plants are doing great in the LED lighting I have. =)


----------



## Roki Ziro

Just thought I'd share some pictures of my Bruce. I've had him for a little over a year now.  I love it when he flares; silly lopsided boy!
I'm not sure on what color he is though, multicolor maybe?


----------



## Lizz

*Vincent*

this is Vincent VanGough
he likes Food, dancing when he sees that i'm not paying attention to him, Hiding when i do pay attention to him, watching me and flaring at his own reflection.
he dislikes sudden movements or noises, (i was sitting near him and sneezed and apparently it scared him, he hid in his plant for 30 minutes watching me after.) he doesnt like when i point at him or when i bump my desk,

when i went to go get a new betta i was standing there looking at them and vincent caught my eye because he seemed to be watching me. i got up close to him and totally fell in love with his grumpy goofy face and how he flared at me. when he flares he is dark red and around his eyes he has the blue so he kinda looks like dumbo. :rofl: I havent had him long but he has me wraped around his fin.


----------



## kphillips0899

Alphie taking a snooze


----------



## knottymare

kphillips0899 said:


> Alphie taking a snooze


Oh my, that is adorable!


----------



## fleetfish

Here are my two new boys - the black is Nightengale and the green is still unnamed. My b-day was last week so I errr .... splurged a bit.


----------



## Himynameisjon5411

i love the green one fleetfish and nightingale is also a beautiful fish but i like green one more cx


----------



## Plewps

Hi I'm new here, this is my fish Mondo. I'm currently working on getting his full tail back after he game himself a hair cut. I still think he is very handsome.


----------



## Sabina88

I love his coloration


----------



## Plewps

Thank you so much! He's so cute I love him to death.


----------



## BettaGranny

He is a good looking fish!


----------



## miller

Artyom recently moved in and is settling very well. I think he's a traditional PK dragon. But I'm not sure what his real original color/s is or are. There's orange but only on his fins with a black outline. Can someone tell me what is his true colour?


----------



## Sabina88

I love his coloration


----------



## BettaGranny

He is beautiful!


----------



## Kimberbug

my Betta Buddy Ill try an post a better picture of his coloring Later also Im new to this site ^^


----------



## bettafishfins

My girl, Barbara.


----------



## BettaGranny

Kimberbug, Great picture! He has wonderful color!


----------



## BettaGranny

Bettafishfins, I love your fish, Barbara. Beautiful!


----------



## Chard56

miller said:


> Artyom recently moved in and is settling very well. I think he's a traditional PK dragon. But I'm not sure what his real original color/s is or are. There's orange but only on his fins with a black outline. Can someone tell me what is his true colour?


He looks like a Gold Dragon Show Plakat with a Butterfly pattern. Traditionals are supposed to have a 2 ray caudal and his is 4 ray from what I can see. He's gorgeous. I love Orange Dragons. I have them in Show Plakat, Super Delta and Halfmoon.


----------



## crash37

*I give you...Bast!*

Bast decided to sit still!! I'm so excited! He poses like a pro. He's our rescue from Wal-Mart that lives as the centerpiece on our coffee table. Ten points to anyone who knows who we named him after.


----------



## shyanne

crash37 said:


> Bast decided to sit still!! I'm so excited! He poses like a pro. He's our rescue from Wal-Mart that lives as the centerpiece on our coffee table. Ten points to anyone who knows who we named him after.


The Gods of Ancient Egypt? lol. Hes cute. :-D


----------



## crash37

Nope! Guess again. 
He is so spunky. Nothing makes me feel more loved than this fish waving spastically at me every chance he gets. I was surprised he stayed still for a picture.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet

The game Bastion?


----------



## crash37

Nope! I've never heard of that game actually....


----------



## kphillips0899

so i wake up this morning thinking i can finally get alphie to let me get a decent pic of him...then..the drama lol

"Hey!! that a camera"

"Swoooosh"


"I said NO PICTURES, EVER!!"

lol


----------



## shyanne

crash37 said:


> Nope! Guess again.
> He is so spunky. Nothing makes me feel more loved than this fish waving spastically at me every chance he gets. I was surprised he stayed still for a picture.


I have no idea.. :lol:


----------



## Kimberbug

BettaGranny said:


> Kimberbug, Great picture! He has wonderful color!


Thank you very much ^^ hes from a local store who breeds them


----------



## Sabina88

crash37 said:


> Bast decided to sit still!! I'm so excited! He poses like a pro. He's our rescue from Wal-Mart that lives as the centerpiece on our coffee table. Ten points to anyone who knows who we named him after.


Does it have to do with a anime/ or cartoon

He reminds me of my female Rouge 
(its kinda hard to see in the photo but she also has the little blue parts on her scales)
1/19/14
View attachment 320850


----------



## Betta Nut

crash37 said:


> Bast decided to sit still!! Ten points to anyone who knows who we named him after.


 Random, but I knew a warg (yep, a warg) named Basterni... Bast for short.

I had to play.


----------



## Sabina88

Betta Nut- are you referencing the hobbit?


----------



## bettafishfins

BettaGranny said:


> Bettafishfins, I love your fish, Barbara. Beautiful!


Thanks!


----------



## Betta Nut

Sabina88 said:


> Betta Nut- are you referencing the hobbit?


I actually haven't been able to see The Hobbit yet, but it's a LOTR reference in a way, heh.. I played the online game a long time, and it was a name a warg had


----------



## Sabina88

lol I was going to add LOTR but I couldn't remember if there were warg's in it 
I actually never new that there was a online game of it


----------



## YuLaoshi

*Finn & Jake*

Just thought I would introduce Finn (Blue VT) and Jake (Red VT) in their twin 5 gallons. Their brother Gunther is currently in a temporary 10 gallon because of issues with his 5 gallon Fluval Chi-- a gorgeous tank that I hate in practice. (Fortunately I got it at a huge discount.) 

Sorry you can't really see either guy well! Finn's in the left tank near the bottom center and Jake in the right at the top center.


----------



## Kimberbug

a better picture of my Buddy flaring when he sees the food cap


----------



## TacoZA

Brought this lovely boy home today! He's the best! I've named him Ranger!

Should i be worried about the white on his face at all?


----------



## knottymare

Beautiful. What white stuff?


----------



## TacoZA

knottymare said:


> Beautiful. What white stuff?


haha looks like a small white area on his "cheek"

Could just be his colouring?


----------



## FishyFishy89

I don't see anything white
it's probably the lighting throwing you off or something. lol


----------



## TacoZA

FishyFishy89 said:


> I don't see anything white
> it's probably the lighting throwing you off or something. lol


Hope so.  will keep an eye on him though. He seems very happy in his new home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## appleandpebble

wauw TacoZA, you have one beauuuutiful betta!


----------



## TacoZA

appleandpebble said:


> wauw TacoZA, you have one beauuuutiful betta!


Thank you appleandpebble  He's quite the poser...way more photogenic than my other boy. 

I apologise in advance if these pics are huge. Im on my phone and have no idea how big they are gonna be.


----------



## appleandpebble

He's really gorgeous!! *JEALOUSY INTENSIFIES*


----------



## TacoZA

appleandpebble said:


> He's really gorgeous!! *JEALOUSY INTENSIFIES*


 aww thanks  he is beautiful. Took a while to find him though. Lots of driving and 4 shops later. I woke him up from a sleep. Felt quite bad :lol:


----------



## Sabina88

TacoZA, your really good at taking photos they look awesome and he is gorgeous


----------



## TacoZA

Sabina88 said:


> TacoZA, your really good at taking photos they look awesome and he is gorgeous


Thanks Sabina. Only get about 2 decent ones out of every 100 hahah


----------



## dash45

*My New double Tail. Betta Fish!!*

Hello Everyone.
just bought a new fish today hes ina 10 gallon with a baffled filter along with a 50w adjustable heater.


----------



## TacoZA

dash45 said:


> Hello Everyone.
> just bought a new fish today hes ina 10 gallon with a baffled filter along with a 50w adjustable heater.


Wow dash! Amazing colouring!


----------



## dash45

TacoZA said:


> Wow dash! Amazing colouring!


Thanks. But I added a filter on the photo. If you would like to see the original photo let me know😅. 
He's a little stressed out and has two mall tears in his fin what should I do?


----------



## appleandpebble

I took some pictures of my betta, Apple. He's still waiting for his real home (tank water is getting cleaned) in the meantime he's in an other emergency tank.. He'll get a lot more space and plants when his tank will be cleaned ^^


----------



## TacoZA

appleandpebble said:


> I took some pictures of my betta, Apple. He's still waiting for his real home (tank water is getting cleaned) in the meantime he's in an other emergency tank.. He'll get a lot more space and plants when his tank will be cleaned ^^


Apple looks great!


----------



## TacoZA

dash45 said:


> Thanks. But I added a filter on the photo. If you would like to see the original photo let me know😅.
> He's a little stressed out and has two mall tears in his fin what should I do?


If you just got him, i would think to give him a few days to settle in. How did he tear his fins? any decorations or plastic plants that it could have happened on? Wouldn't be worried about him.


----------



## dash45

TacoZA said:


> If you just got him, i would think to give him a few days to settle in. How did he tear his fins? any decorations or plastic plants that it could have happened on? Wouldn't be worried about him.


I think it's because he was flareing a lot. The rips were there already if I was wasn't mistaken they just got slightly longer. He's fine right now though. 
Last night he slept on his betta hammock.
Oh and no I don't have any decorations that are sharp. I had forgot to buy anacharis yesterday for my tank I think I'll do that sometime this week.


----------



## Tree

My little girl waiting for food. XD


----------



## Sabina88

Aww that's a cute pic 
What kind of plants are those?


----------



## FishyFishy89

I love that picture. So artistic.


----------



## Tree

thanks =) the plants are duckweed. The larger type of duckweed.


----------



## Tree

my other boys: Sardine Tuna and Anchovy:


----------



## thelaserluke

Here's my Perseus!


----------



## FishyFishy89

I am totally jelly of your camera Tree.


----------



## Sabina88

Tree said:


> my other boys: Sardine Tuna and Anchovy:


You take such awesome photos 
What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Tree

FishyFishy89 said:


> I am totally jelly of your camera Tree.



Took me a while to pay off the camera and extra things with it too. =P 



Sabina88 said:


> You take such awesome photos
> What kind of camera do you have?



Thanks =) It's a Canon Rebel T3i.


----------



## Roki Ziro

After the passing of my goldfish yesterday (SIP little Marco), I found myself really wanting another fish... My dresser looked so empty with only Bruce sitting on it. 

I stopped by the local Petsmart today and ended up bringing this lovely boy home. His name is Thor, and boy is he photogenic! Bruce is not happy about having such a handsome new neighbor in the tank next door, haha.


----------



## BettaGranny

He is handsome, good luck with Thor


----------



## Islandgaliam

http://i1325.photobucket.com/albums/u629/islangaliam/MyRedBetta_zps51d6f36c.jpg


----------



## BettaGranny

Your red betta is beautiful Islandgaliam!


----------



## TuiAndLa

Hi guys, I'm a lurker. =P I wanted to show you all my new betta... well, my two new bettas. xD Meant to get one but you know how that goes...

Here is Haldir, aka "Thor" (red cape, get it? lol)


















Btw, could anyone tell me if he's dragonscale? Seems like it... or partial at least, but I could be wrong...

Here's my second boy, Lindir with the proper nickname "Loki". lol He acted all innocent and sweet (wouldn't even flare at Thor for a week) and then showed his insane side when I tried putting him with my white clouds. He went crazy and hunted them like a shark! So God of Mischief suits him. xD









That first pic is him a few days after getting him. But these next ones are the same boy, a little less than 2 weeks after the first photo. It's crazy to see how much he's colored up! I thought the white scales would spread thru his whole body, but I guess not.


















Edited to add- I can never get Lindir to flare for the camera. xP So you can't see the extent of his royal gorgeousness (lol!) but he is a half moon.


----------



## Sabina88

There both gorgeos, I love their names 
Especialy Loki I love his part in Norse mythology


----------



## TuiAndLa

Sabina88 said:


> There both gorgeos, I love their names
> Especialy Loki I love his part in Norse mythology



Thanks! ^_^ I couldn't decide between Haldir and Lindir or Thor and Loki. Thor and Loki fit so perfectly but I love more elegant names. So I went with both! xD Gotta love Loki. lol


----------



## Sabina88

I can see why it was hard to chose 
It worked out though that you could use both


----------



## BettaGranny

They are both beautiful!
It is amazing how they change color when they are settled and happy


----------



## TuiAndLa

BettaGranny said:


> They are both beautiful!
> It is amazing how they change color when they are settled and happy


Thanks. :3 Y'know, I forgot to mention, Thor's little "smile" you can probably make out in his second photo, is literally like that. He has this permanent "smile", when viewing him from the side. I love it ^.^ lol!

Everyone has some gorgeous fishies too! I love them all! =D


----------



## KlutzyGal

Pippin my DeT on the left, and my VT Loki on the right. Pip I just bought on Sunday, Loki I've had since February 7th.


----------



## Roki Ziro

Because mighty Thor is so handsome, I decided to do a little water change photoshoot now that I have a decent light for it. He's been with me for a week now, and he's settled in wonderfully. He's even got some pretty red-purple color coming in on his tail and anal fin!  (P.S. Don't mind the watermark of my dA url; I forgot to save versions without it!)


----------



## Tree

Thor is such a pretty betta! I love his fins! <3


----------



## Suyeta

*My special pair*

This is my guy Prince Drake because his coloring makes me think of a dragon. I couldn't get the best pictures but with certain lighting and at certain angles he has a deep blood red inner ring on his fins with a metallic purple ring on the outer ring. Also with the right lighting and angle the outer ring shines this really pretty turquoise color. 










And this is Angel. She's an absolute beauty mostly white with sapphire blue speckles. My daughter picked her out for her birthday and so far (3 months later with MUCH help from me) Angel is not only healthy and happy but appears to have some eggs!


----------



## scififan523

*Little Girl Kisa*

Hi everybody. Recently got back into betta keeping. This is Kisa (named after the tiger from Fruits Basket). She's a burnt orange with black edges on her scales and fins (dragonfly?) which made me think of a tiger. Think she's a VT or Combtail (rays only branch twice). Thoughts?


----------



## Sabina88

Ya for fruits basket reference 
She is very cute


----------



## PetFries

*Fishy*

Wanted to share my fishy with someone. This looked like the best place to do it. :} Found him at PetSmart. So excited to have him. This is my first betta aquarium.


----------



## emilyrainbow

PetFries said:


> Wanted to share my fishy with someone. This looked like the best place to do it. :} Found him at PetSmart. So excited to have him. This is my first betta aquarium.


He is so beautiful! :-D


----------



## emilyrainbow

*My New Fish *

View attachment 330066


I know the picture isn't very clear but I'm very excited about having my first betta! He's called Neptune (due to the fact that he's black like space and then blue like the planet) and he seems to be settling in well - a lovely addition to my goldfish! (obviously in a separate tank!)


----------



## SemperFidelis2Bettas

Just wanted to share one of my newest bettas

Homunculus


----------



## Sabina88

SemperFidelis2Bettas- He is gorgeous, I love his coloration


----------



## Tree

what an awesome tank and betta PetFries. =)


----------



## knottymare

PetFries said:


> Wanted to share my fishy with someone. This looked like the best place to do it. :} Found him at PetSmart. So excited to have him. This is my first betta aquarium.


WOW, he's stunning! Lucky you! Your tank is really nicely set up as well.


----------



## Tree

I always wanted to take a shot from above but never could due to the stand I had for the tanks. but now I can with two of my tanks out into the open. 

here is Sardine: Do you think he might have Dropsy? He acts all normal but he does get bloated at times. =/











and here is Tuna:


----------



## Sabina88

Those are awesome photos Tree


----------



## Tree

thanks ^^


----------



## Sabina88

I love the coloration on top of Tunas head


----------



## Tree

I like how he has blue lip stick on too. XD


----------



## Sabina88

lol Its perfectly placed on the center of his lips


----------



## FishyFishy89

The bloating could be due to over feeding. Everyone is different and has a limit. Maybe he has a smaller limit?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scififan523

Sabina88 said:


> Ya for fruits basket reference
> She is very cute


Thanks Sabina  Just got her, she's still getting used to the 2.5 gallon she's in. Hoping to come across a Momiji (best would be a yellow with black butterfly, but not going to get my hopes up) Hatsuharu ("holstein" colored) and Hiro. Start a little Sohma sorority in my 10 gallon ;-)


----------



## Sabina88

scififan523 said:


> Thanks Sabina  Just got her, she's still getting used to the 2.5 gallon she's in. Hoping to come across a Momiji (best would be a yellow with black butterfly, but not going to get my hopes up) Hatsuharu ("holstein" colored) and Hiro. Start a little Sohma sorority in my 10 gallon ;-)


That would be awesome :-D I hope you can find all of them


----------



## Tree

FishyFishy89 said:


> The bloating could be due to over feeding. Everyone is different and has a limit. Maybe he has a smaller limit?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I thought that to, until I started only giving him 1 pellet in the morning and 1 at night. I feed him Omega one betta pellets. But he still bloats at times. When I have him exercise him with the mirror he poops and the bloat goes down a bit after that.


----------



## Sabina88

Maybe try feeding him every other day, 
with two of my guy its pretty easy for them to get bloat/and or SBD. I feed them every other day and when if feed them I give them 4 pellets. It seems to work well for them.
It might be that he needs a day without food just to kind of empty his stomach


----------



## FishyFishy89

Tree said:


> I thought that to, until I started only giving him 1 pellet in the morning and 1 at night. I feed him Omega one betta pellets. But he still bloats at times. When I have him exercise him with the mirror he poops and the bloat goes down a bit after that.





Sabina88 said:


> Maybe try feeding him every other day,
> with two of my guy its pretty easy for them to get bloat/and or SBD. I feed them every other day and when if feed them I give them 4 pellets. It seems to work well for them.
> It might be that he needs a day without food just to kind of empty his stomach


I like that idea.
Also, perhaps try experimenting with other foods. Like bloodworms, beef heart, other brands of pellets/flakes. etc etc.


----------



## Sabina88

Just to FishyFishy89's list if I remember correctly giving them daphnia is a good way to flush out their system


----------



## Tree

Sabina88 said:


> Maybe try feeding him every other day,
> with two of my guy its pretty easy for them to get bloat/and or SBD. I feed them every other day and when if feed them I give them 4 pellets. It seems to work well for them.
> It might be that he needs a day without food just to kind of empty his stomach


Ok I will try that. I do fast him every Monday but Maybe I will fast him every other day to see what happens. =)



FishyFishy89 said:


> I like that idea.
> Also, perhaps try experimenting with other foods. Like bloodworms, beef heart, other brands of pellets/flakes. etc etc.


Will freeze dried foods work? I heard that that could be bad for them and the frozen is better. Cause I do have three different treats for them. 

this is what I have: http://www.petmountain.com/photos/product/giant/114420S524710/-/-12-oz.jpg


----------



## FishyFishy89

hm, I've heard freeze dried foods encourage parasites. My fish only ever get it as a treat. Usually a once a month kinda thing.


----------



## Tree

FishyFishy89 said:


> hm, I've heard freeze dried foods encourage parasites. My fish only ever get it as a treat. Usually a once a month kinda thing.



I give mine one treat once a week. do you think that is too much? Maybe I should cut back on the treats? I have not given them a treat this whole week, I know that.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I'm not entirely sure. But reading that encouraged parasites, I decided to give it very sparingly and mark on the calendar when I did in case parasites do come up.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sabina88

I also heard that freeze dried food can sometimes cause sbd since a lot of it is air


----------



## Tree

Oooh interesting. I may have to go get me some frozen foods for them. ^^


----------



## Hanzobanana1

Aluyasha said:


> Sejanus:


You have the most beautiful beta I have ever seen!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Took the plug and grabed this guy. Not the best looker but he's a lfs rescue and was the healthiest looking of the bunch. I actually prefer plakats but all of theirs were too far gone to save. Pardon the blur, he won't hold still for a photo...the greenish color underjaw/'neck' is actually white. Labeled as a delta tail, his finage seems like a mix between delta and vail. Shares a well planted 10g tank with 6 otos which he will occasionally flare at and chase.


----------



## Tree

Sardine and his sparkly scales. XD


----------



## fleetfish

HODOR!


----------



## Sabina88

His colors are gorgeous


----------



## scififan523

Well, I'll soon have new pics to share. Just got two babies from Petco


----------



## fleetfish

Thank you! He's marbling like crazy now, more blue than white.


----------



## Sabina88

I cant wait to see what he turns out like, I also love his name


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet

Hoooddooooorrrrr


----------



## blue sky

*fish photo*

hello photo


----------



## blue sky

hello photo


----------



## knottymare

Tree said:


> Sardine and his sparkly scales. XD


Tree, your pictures are mind blowing. WOW!


----------



## TacoZA

knottymare said:


> Tree, your pictures are mind blowing. WOW!


Agreed. Such an awesome pic!


----------



## knottymare

I vote that you make a thread for Hodor and do pix like Sabina did of the marbling process. It's fascinating!


----------



## scififan523

I agree with knottymare. Also new pick of Kisa (she's turning out to be a vicious little tigress, flares hardcore whenever I show her the mirror), and Little One and Little Two (temporary names). What you guys think?
View attachment 333290

View attachment 333298

View attachment 333306


----------



## BettaGranny

Hodor is beautiful!


----------



## Dragon41214

*Dragon*

My little cutie Pie, I just got him this weekend. With all the research I have done I am amazed I had healthy Bettas with longevity when I was a kid. I am thinking that the Bonzai ornaments might be a bit harsh.


----------



## scififan523

and... I did it again. Rescued another female (this time crowntail) betta from petsmart. Her name is Hatori (Sohma... Tori Sohma).
View attachment 335034

Very vibrant red fins, not sure what to cal her body color... ? I think she might have some kind of infection, but I'm not sure. Has a kinda opaque circle over her eyes, but seems to see just fine. Isn't dashing against anything, but I think I can see a small white spot on each of her pectoral fins, and they look a little ragged, but all the other fins look okay... not sure if I should add a low dose of aquarium salt or wait a bit or what? Advice?


----------



## Sabina88

Thumbs up for fruits basket reference
She reminds me of one of my females Rogue 
View attachment 335042


Could the white spots be bubble that settled on her fins?


----------



## PetMania

Snowbird ~ HMPKEE


----------



## scififan523

Thanks Sabina. And I don't think they're bubbles. They are in the deepest part of the slight tears she has in her pectorals (she was at Petsmart for at least two weeks, as she was there when I got Kisa, on the exact same shelf I say her 1 1/2 weeks ago). I don't see any other spots like them on her though. I'll try to get a good pic of her tomorrow when I get better batteries for my camera so it doesn't die after 10 pics :roll: . Then again, I might just be a little extra paranoid because I'm also currently trying to raise two Petco babies, and one of them gave me a scare last night. I can only hope she ends up getting Rogue's fabulous body color after she settles


----------



## Sabina88

Aww thanks  

Have your tried using a flashlight on it. Sometimes its helpful to see smaller things on a betta. I hope she is ok though.


----------



## Tree

knottymare said:


> Tree, your pictures are mind blowing. WOW!





TacoZA said:


> Agreed. Such an awesome pic!


thanks! =)


----------



## scififan523

Doesn't look any different with a brighter focused light, although the spots looked less like "spots" and more like what I'm seeing on Little Two caudal tail(s) where (s)he accidently caught it on the top of the bubble tube. Hopefully it's that her fins got a little ragged in her cup and nothing else, and will heal. Her eyes looked better under the light, so that might just be their coloring. But if her fins aren't looking better by next week, or start to look worse, I'll take additional steps (salt, bettafix...something)


----------



## knottymare

scififan523 said:


> I agree with knottymare. Also new pick of Kisa (she's turning out to be a vicious little tigress, flares hardcore whenever I show her the mirror), and Little One and Little Two (temporary names). What you guys think?
> View attachment 333290
> 
> View attachment 333298
> 
> View attachment 333306


awwwlll the littles are cute! 

I didn't know females flared until I saw it in Petsmart today. Funny!!


----------



## scififan523

Thanks Knotty  Little one is starting to color up nicely. Little two is staying pretty pale, but at times almost looks yellowy brownish. Might be a chocolate colored DT


----------



## shel22

Here's Luna! He's been slowly marbling over the past couple of months.


View attachment 336666


----------



## Tree

shel22 said:


> Here's Luna! He's been slowly marbling over the past couple of months.
> 
> 
> View attachment 336666



WOW what a pretty boy!!! He reminds me of the Phantom of the Opera with that mask. XD


----------



## Jengie

These are my two. Both unnamed. =)


----------



## scififan523

Better picture of Ha'ri. Is her coloring referred to as wild coloring?
View attachment 336978


----------



## knottymare

shel22 said:


> Here's Luna! He's been slowly marbling over the past couple of months.
> 
> 
> View attachment 336666


WOW! He is striking!


----------



## shyanne

Shel22, Luna is so pretty!!


----------



## shel22

Thanks everyone! He started off completely blue, like in my avatar, and I had no idea he would marble. I've been having so much fun watching him change!


----------



## elz2715

My first ever Betta, Lucky
(sorry for picture quality- taken on phone in bad lighting!)


----------



## kphillips0899

well...sad day yesterday. My boy Alphie died (avatar pic) was fine the night before and dead on the bottom the next morning..water parameters were perfect..but he's in a better place swimming in rice fields. So went to the LFS last night just for dog food and this little guy basically screamed at me to take him, was full of energy. thus Odin was brought home  when he flairs he has almost flawless HM coverage (100% after LFS fin rot goes away) sorry for rambling here is his pic.


----------



## TacoZA

kphillips0899 said:


>



He is beautiful

Love his colour!


----------



## shyanne

kphillips0899 said:


> well...sad day yesterday. My boy Alphie died (avatar pic) was fine the night before and dead on the bottom the next morning..water parameters were perfect..but he's in a better place swimming in rice fields. So went to the LFS last night just for dog food and this little guy basically screamed at me to take him, was full of energy. thus Odin was brought home  when he flairs he has almost flawless HM coverage (100% after LFS fin rot goes away) sorry for rambling here is his pic.


SIP Alphie. :-(
Your new guy is very pretty! :-D


----------



## mtlister




----------



## scififan523

mtlister, those males are gorgeous :shock: especially that multicolored CT.


----------



## Hannah98

This is my Butterfly Felix (I don't know his tail type ) 
He's pretty shy so it's hard to get a decent picture
View attachment 338018


And my Delta Tail Stan
View attachment 338026


Sorry the picture quality is pretty bad and if they are too big


----------



## appleandpebble

mtlister WOW those are some gorgeous pictures! 
what kind of camera do you use ?


----------



## mtlister

appleandpebble said:


> mtlister WOW those are some gorgeous pictures!
> what kind of camera do you use ?


Thanks! I use a Nikon D3000. It's a beginner level DSLR but it gets the job done. Haha!


----------



## appleandpebble

mtlister said:


> Thanks! I use a Nikon D3000. It's a beginner level DSLR but it gets the job done. Haha!


I searched it in the stores they don't sell it anymore I think. They only sell the Nikon D3100 or the NIKON D3200 but I guess that's something completely different ! I really don't know much about camera's so ill beter read reviews first ;D

Oh well, Ill ask the daddy is he could lend me his camera. He bought a good one a while ago...


----------



## TacoZA

mtlister said:


>


Such awesome PICS!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## carlos puron

I got this girl from snowflake when she arrived she was orange now it's black kind of weird


----------



## appleandpebble

my little betta.


----------



## kphillips0899

Odin playing hide-and-seek this morning. bare with the quality its just my phone


----------



## Tree

I have finely got a good picture of one of my boys without using my flash! This is how I see him through my eyes. 8D


----------



## Sabina88

I love that photo, it came out awesome Tree. I love how the blue on his scales looks like little gems or sequins


----------



## Tree

Sabina88 said:


> I love that photo, it came out awesome Tree. I love how the blue on his scales looks like little gems or sequins



Thanks =) 

I always hate using the flash because the blue would turn green from the shine of the scales. XD


----------



## Araielle




----------



## kphillips0899

well....someone wants a girlfriend.


----------



## knottymare

appleandpebble said:


> my little betta.


That boy is Dramatic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knottymare

Awww... Odin peering out is so cute. All the pix are great! Tree... your pix are amazing


----------



## Lewbaby1

Hello everyone!! Loving all the photos and setups!! I just got my 3rd Betta today... My boy in this photo passed about a month ago (he was almost 3.5 years old) and I am now ready to move another handsome fella into his revamped aquarium. This is my resting in peace buddy, Buddah:


----------



## appleandpebble

knottymare said:


> That boy is Dramatic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


teheheheh Yes He is. aaaaaalways flaring


----------



## VivianKJean

Here's my newest boy, Perry.


----------



## SleepingBeauty

Hello Everyone,
My husband and I are new parents of an adorable male Betta called Pretty Boy. We already love him very much and we have only had him for 5 days. :-D My son bought me a 5 gal fish tank along with everything that goes with it. Such a sweet gift and I love him for it. Here is a picture of our Pretty Boy when he first went into his yellow sub. My hubby e mailed this picture to me at work and it made my day.:lol: We are very excited to learn and take care of our adorable sweet, silly Betta.


----------



## Amalin03

:-DThis is Vincent I've had him for about 2 months now (he will be getting a bigger tank soon)


----------



## Tree

wow what wonderful fish!


----------



## techshock

My CT boy Armin, i got him two days ago as a rescue from petsmart. since then he has brightened up and become very active


----------



## ErickaC17

*My boy... I just call him Mr. Betta since I was scolded that it was bad luck to name fish... He's got a bit of fin rot... But we're handling it..*


----------



## MadVixen

*My Betta's*









My pretty boy Morgan (named after a friend who insisted i name my 1st male Betta after him lol) He is Blue and Turquoise.









My pretty girl Morgana (she is a bit of a terror) She is Electric Blue and Violet.









My new girl Gwenivere (she is very inquisitive, but still seems a bit shy when i feed her) She is Blonde and Gold.

they share a 16g tank, with 2x Peppered Cory's and 2x Spotted Cory's with absolutely no problems so far (nearly a week since i bought the girls home) sorry for the blurry pics, they were taken with my phone camera.


----------



## emilyrainbow

*Neptune watching me revise*

View attachment 342474



Such a nosey boy - likes to keep me company whilst I study


----------



## appleandpebble

I just took some pictures of Apple today (in his improved tank with little beach and plants!) He loved it.


----------



## Fawnleaf

Apple has the cutest face!!!  Especially noticeable in the last picture


----------



## Tree

Tuna =)


----------



## Sabina88

I love how his pectoral fin looks in this photo


----------



## Tree

thanks =) I could never get a good shot of his pectoral fins until now.


----------



## Sabina88

They kind of remind me of a sheer fabric that caught in the light has a purple tint to it


----------



## Tree

Sabina88 said:


> They kind of remind me of a sheer fabric that caught in the light has a purple tint to it



It does. 8D


----------



## FishyFishy89

Aster's been busy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sabina88

Tree said:


> It does. 8D


lol I love your 8D face


----------



## appleandpebble

Fawnleaf said:


> Apple has the cutest face!!!  Especially noticeable in the last picture


aww thanks, yes he's a cutie :3


----------



## Tree

Sabina88 said:


> lol I love your 8D face



hehe thanks. use that one and this (XD) all the time.


----------



## scififan523

*I don't think I've posted pics of my new editions here yet*

Okay, update: My PetCo babies, Little One (tentative name is Hanajima "Hana") and Little Two (Uotani "Uo"), I think both male:
View attachment 348106
View attachment 348114


And my newest addition (just got him today), Yue, white SDeT or HM male (haven't seen him full flare yet):
View attachment 348098


----------



## appleandpebble

pretty amazing colors !


----------



## Chime

Here's my little guy, Percy. c:


----------



## Sabina88

scififan523 said:


> Okay, update: My PetCo babies, Little One (tentative name is Hanajima "Hana") and Little Two (Uotani "Uo"), I think both male:
> View attachment 348106
> View attachment 348114
> 
> 
> And my newest addition (just got him today), Yue, white SDeT or HM male (haven't seen him full flare yet):
> View attachment 348098


I love their names!


----------



## Taylor9424

*Bub and Leo!*

Hi all! I'm new to the forums, but not so new to betta keeping :-D

This is Bub! I call him Bub because he made a huge bubble nest the first night home  Funny story-- I thought he was blue when I bought him because Petsmart puts their bettas in blue water. Needless to say I was pleasantly surprised when I got him home! 
View attachment 348730


This is my newest Leo! I didn't go into PetCo intending to buy another betta, but I couldn't resist him. He's a DT with a unique purpley color and black spots! He looks like purple leopard print-- hence, Leo!
View attachment 348738


----------



## scififan523

thanks Apple  He's so much fun to watch swim around. Super energetic since he got 2.75 gallons to swim around.

And Sabina, thanks. All bettas will be manga inspired. Yue (for me) is from CardCaptor Sakura. Also, after naming, thought of Princess Yue from Avatar, lol


----------



## appleandpebble

love the little spots he got :3


----------



## mybettaclub guadalajara




----------



## Tree

My two boys were energetic today. took some snap shots of them flaring. =) Well I had a hard time getting a picture of Sardine's flare but Tunas below I finely got. Too bad that lump is so distracting. =( But I love him anyway. LOL


----------



## kphillips0899

nice!


----------



## Tree

kphillips0899 said:


> whats on the blue ones tail?



Oh that was just cat hair from the out side tank. My cats like to drink from the water. x_x or do you mean the lump?


----------



## kphillips0899

Tree said:


> Oh that was just cat hair from the out side tank. My cats like to drink from the water. x_x or do you mean the lump?


yea the lump. sorry i saw you said what it was above i just didnt catch it


----------



## Tree

kphillips0899 said:


> yea the lump. sorry i saw you said what it was above i just didnt catch it



Hahaha I edited it so you might not have seen it. =P 

the lump is lymphocystis. ^^


----------



## kphillips0899

Tree said:


> Hahaha I edited it so you might not have seen it. =P
> 
> the lump is lymphocystis. ^^



poor guy. how long has he had it?


----------



## Tree

Ever since I got him from Petco in October 2013. =( this is what he looked like before: that little white lump.


----------



## kphillips0899

Tree said:


> Ever since I got him from Petco in October 2013. =( this is what he looked like before: that little white lump.


well if its been that long and he is acting normal thats really good!


----------



## Tree

yup. =) it just sucks that the lump has gotten larger. ^^


----------



## shyanne

Tree, you are just making people jealous with your amazing pictures and beautiful bettas!! :-D :lol:


----------



## Tree

Aww I'm sorry. D= Lol though I envy most of the bettas on this thread I wish I had. XD


----------



## carlos puron

Does anyone has any ide if this a male or female she was sold as a female but her fins are getting large I haven't seen any aggression between any of the girls in the sorority


----------



## hassansin

so heres my slightly older one named Achilles xD
He loves posing for pictures really.




















And heres my second one.. Hes hector  .. i guess hes a veil tail .. but i think hes a juvie coz he doesnt flare at all :/


----------



## IloveRazor

Here's my Razor =)


----------



## spiritbettalady

I am having trouble posting image also. I click on insert image and get a window to enter the URL but my betta fish photo from a breeder does not show a URL in the properties. What next??


----------



## Sabina88

For uploading photos

When you go to type something in you should see under the text box, a button called Go Advanced. Click on that. Scroll down until you see a button called Manage Attachments. When you click on that a new window will come up, if you click the browse button you can choose a photo from your computer. You should then see the URL in the new window, click the Upload button that's right nest to the Browse button. Once you've done that then scroll back up and on the tool bar next to the tabs that say Fonts, Sizes, Colors, and Smilies, you should see on that says Attachments. Click on that and a scroll down menue should appear with the name(s) of the photo(s) you uploaded. To place it in you text, click where you want it in you text then click on the name of the photo you want.
When you click on it will show up as , with numbers inbetween the


----------



## spiritbettalady

Thanks for taking time to explain this to me. I will let you know if I am successful. I am on kindle now, not computer . You are awesome!!


----------



## spiritbettalady

Never knew you could get such lovely Bettas from those stores. I brings tears to my eyes to see the fish in those little plastic containers.


----------



## spiritbettalady

Love the quality photos here. Mcllister do you have any advice for fish photography? Do you use a tripod?


----------



## Cotton19

just felt like letting you all see my newest friend Mo, a plakat


----------



## danielleduq

my quinn


----------



## alyssasmile

danielleduq said:


> my quinn




Wow, he sure is pretty!


----------



## alyssasmile

Loki! :-D

View attachment 361034


----------



## appleandpebble

Cotton19 said:


> just felt like letting you all see my newest friend Mo, a plakat


Mo is handsome!


----------



## Roki Ziro

It's been quite awhile since I last shared pictures of Thor, so here are a few I took today.  Finally managed to get a couple that show the pretty scales on his face~


----------



## alyssasmile

I love love love his tail!


----------



## Sabina88

My new no name birthday betta from Petco

View attachment 361362


----------



## GreenEnvy

Sabina88 said:


> My new no name birthday betta from Petco
> 
> View attachment 361362


So beautiful! Green is my favorite color. Happy birthday too!

I took a photo of Oliver today since I switched to black gravel and added a new silk plant during the water change. He blends in so nicely with it. :-D


----------



## spiritbettalady

Sabina88 said:


> My new no name birthday betta from Petco
> 
> View attachment 361362


I love the turquoise Bettas. I would call him Gem.


----------



## Islandgaliam

I just love every betta picture posted...they are all so beautiful


----------



## scififan523

Meet Inuyasha... I really need to stop buying bettas. Running out of room to set up tanks.
View attachment 362162

Not sure what terminology is for his coloring, but I know partial dragonscale, and maybe half sun tail.


----------



## thendeathsaid

Here's a new female I got off Aquabid. She took 5 days in the mail so I'm glad she arrived ok! I love how big her fins are. Her name is Uinen


----------



## Gen2387

*1 month later*

I've had Ghost for approximately 1 month now. He's doing really really great. He was mostly white when I got him with a tinge of blue at the end of hs fins but there,s a lot more blue now than before. He moves really fast so I have trouble getting good picture of him but today was a good day photo-wise. Here he is.


----------



## spiritbettalady

Nice soft blue.


----------



## ErickaC17

My Mr. Betta showing off his handsome self... :-D


----------



## IntrovertEJL

Say hello to Edmond.


----------



## kphillips0899

Well its settled, next betta will be a Doubletail Halfmoon. Say a super black one @ petco last night so if hes still there hes mine. looks like this but mostly black with white tips


----------



## Sabina88

IntrovertEJL said:


> Say hello to Edmond.



Edmund looks really simaler to my new guy that I got on sunday. But I think Edmunds fins are more opaque then my guy. 
Either way Edmunds a gorgeous betta :-D


This is my guy 
View attachment 364066


----------



## spiritbettalady

Hello there Edmund. You are very handsome for sure.


----------



## Tree

my two boys that like to pose for the camera. =) 

Sardine:









Tuna:


----------



## InStitches

I love photos in which you can see betta faces so clearly. As such I love the photos of your two guys  Those lips


----------



## CoyDahlia

Ok, guys, I'm diving in! I just picked up what Petco was claiming is a Butterfly. We'll see when his fin rot clears up and he's a little less stressed.  I do think he's a double tail. These pics aren't great, but you can kind of see his current colors. 

The first two are the day I got him:

















And then this is today (2 days later):









He's already brighter and the butterfly is sort of starting to show. Looks like he's a turquoise with blue.


----------



## Koffinkat1313

My lovely dragon scale


----------



## InStitches

I finally got a good photo of Momo's blue lips!
I love this kookie boy.

View attachment 366618


----------



## Koffinkat1313

Fireball, my veiltail


----------



## Araielle

Koffinkat1313 said:


> Fireball, my veiltail


Awww..what a handsome fish.  I got a soft spot for VTs.


----------



## Koffinkat1313

Thank you. I went to Wal-Mart and they have theirs in horrible conditions. I felt bad. So I had to bring him home.


----------



## Koffinkat1313

Araielle said:


> Awww..what a handsome fish.  I got a soft spot for VTs.




Thank you. I went to Wal-Mart and they have theirs in horrible conditions. I felt bad. So I had to bring him home.


----------



## Koffinkat1313

Fireball trying to scare off his own reflection


----------



## Araielle

Koffinkat1313 said:


> Fireball trying to scare off his own reflection


Aww..He's beautiful. I love the yellow near the end of his fins.


----------



## rmarkham

Imipenem!!


----------



## Koffinkat1313

rmarkham said:


> Imipenem!!


Those colors <3 <3


----------



## Sabina88

rmarkham said:


> Imipenem!!


Wow Imipenem has grown so much, i love the colors


----------



## GoodGuyKhan

Newest boy and first Internet purchase, Morrissey. Got him
Very cheap due to a torn fin and free shipping due to USPS being a day late. So yay.. Also hope the photo works this time..


----------



## MistersMom

my 2 lovies, Dolcie and Oran.


----------



## ygritte

*Betta females*

Got these 5 females at a LPS yesterday, they were already in a sorority tank with other females and was packed to me in a single bag, they are acclimating in this vid. I can't tell what kinda tails they are and everyone in there looks a female to me, do you guys think otherwise? 

Here's the vid:

http://youtu.be/FfjkBQ5M9BM


----------



## Tree

MistersMom said:


> my 2 lovies, Dolcie and Oran.



Eeeeep Oran looks like my baby girl. <3


----------



## MistersMom

Tree said:


> Eeeeep Oran looks like my baby girl. <3


oran is the guy hahaha


----------



## MistersMom

View attachment 369858


View attachment 369866


View attachment 369890


----------



## Tree

MistersMom said:


> oran is the guy hahaha


Oh I knew that with the name. LOL but my little girl looks just like him. or wait, is Dolcie the bottom one? then I got them mixed up.


----------



## MistersMom

Dolcie, the female, is just like yours! haha


----------



## BlueInkFish

VUAH LA! This is my newest boy  (Got him about a month ago, just never posted pix about him)  I may have to sell him and my other boy since I'll be breeding during the summer and i won't have time to bond with him but since i'm not breeding enjoy some pix of him :lol: ! (He's a half-moon double tail)


----------



## kphillips0899

Odin - aka the FLASH fastest betta ive ever seen lol


----------



## Tree

MistersMom said:


> Dolcie, the female, is just like yours! haha




Hahahaha oops. =P


----------



## kphillips0899

litelboyblu said:


> VUAH LA! This is my newest boy  (Got him about a month ago, just never posted pix about him)  I may have to sell him and my other boy since I'll be breeding during the summer and i won't have time to bond with him but since i'm not breeding enjoy some pix of him :lol: ! (He's a half-moon double tail)


if you decide to part ways, pm me. maybe we can work something out, i live in AZ. HMDT's are some of my absolute favs!!!!!


----------



## BlueInkFish

kphillips0899 said:


> if you decide to part ways, pm me. maybe we can work something out, i live in AZ. HMDT's are some of my absolute favs!!!!!


I sure will if i part ways with him ha ha ( its a good thing he's not a tail biter >__< I don't even know if he knows what tail biting is ha ha)


----------



## kphillips0899

litelboyblu said:


> I sure will if i part ways with him ha ha ( its a good thing he's not a tail biter >__< I don't even know if he knows what tail biting is ha ha)


That's how my boy is, never bites his tail. He is to busy turbo charging around the tank and trying to fight me lol ok well don't forget about me if that time comes, got a fully planted cycled 6 gallon tank ready for a new boy.


----------



## BlueInkFish

kphillips0899 said:


> That's how my boy is, never bites his tail. He is to busy turbo charging around the tank and trying to fight me lol ok well don't forget about me if that time comes, got a fully planted cycled 6 gallon tank ready for a new boy.


Ok  I won't forget about you! I just want him to go to a great home if I end up selling him away


----------



## BerryBlue256

My newest addition. Snowflake


----------



## Koffinkat1313

My new double tail and the baby.


----------



## jonnidzik

My big boy Bullseye. He's going on 2 and loving his new tank


----------



## Kone Killer

Our new family friend. Picked him up from Petco yesterday. He is my fathers day gift from my wife and son. Trying to get a feel for him to get a name picked out.


----------



## Kone Killer

Hanging out in the hammock I made for him today.


----------



## Koffinkat1313

Kone Killer said:


> Hanging out in the hammock I made for him today.


What is the hammock made out of?


----------



## Kone Killer

It is made out of that plastic canvas. I took two pieces about 2"x5", leaned them in the shape of a triangle, then melted the point where the two connected and smoothed it out with a butter knife a bit. It floats just right for him to swim into and just chill out for a bit.


----------



## Koffinkat1313

Kone Killer said:


> It is made out of that plastic canvas. I took two pieces about 2"x5", leaned them in the shape of a triangle, then melted the point where the two connected and smoothed it out with a butter knife a bit. It floats just right for him to swim into and just chill out for a bit.


Awesome thanks


----------



## LittleBettaFish

One of my wild betta males (Betta uberis) in flare training. Unfortunately, it came out quite dark otherwise it would have been a great photo of him. 

He really hates that 'rival male' haha.


----------



## kphillips0899

odie lovin his new layout.


----------



## kphillips0899

Feeding Time


----------



## Polkadot

*My gorgeous little new boy Flynn!  He is a creamy white & pink Halfmoon Plakat,and the only boy of mine that I can see playing at night as he practically glows in the dark.Cutie! :mrgreen:*


----------



## kman

Here's an updated shot of Smaug, hanging out in my Spec at the office.


----------



## BeautifulStarBetta

My new male betta I got today  Is he a VT? The lady said he was a fantail but he doesn't look like one so if anyone can tell me what he is that'd be very much appreciated


----------



## DforDrago

This is Orannis the Destroyer, my new double tail halfmoon, I just got him today and he is a feisty lil bugger, flaring at everything and being VERY territorial! lol I'm so glad he's got that tank all to himself and I'm hoping he acclimates and can relax.


----------



## Atena

My cello baby... I don't know exactly how I got this out of a chocolate and yellow spawn, but he is one of my favorites.


----------



## BettaAngel13

My dragón Scale halfmoon ironically named DRAGON, I was going into a small business type of Pet store to get My dog a new collar and tag but I "accidentaly" wondered over to the betta section and BAM, I noticed this bright colored fish and it was Dragon flaring at me. I knew then and there I had to have him. So thats our story now time for some pictures. (PICS WILL BE UPLOADED SHORTLY, ONCE I FIGURE IT OUT)


----------



## BettaAngel13

Here is Dragón and his Kingdom.


----------



## bettaboy123

this is my male betta fish mr.ziggy he had fin rot but is recovoring from it now


----------



## Btinus

My first one. His name is Khan  Will provide better pictures later as this picture is no where near how stunning he is.


----------



## Samurai7

I can't believe I got this guy on Monday from Walmart. I know better but I had three little dudes in my cart early early Monday morning and I almost past him up. For some reason I like the blurry picture of him better. He is Cotton color (like both the blue and pink kind) so I named him Cotton.


----------



## MistersMom

that's a beautiful fish!


----------



## Samurai7

MistersMom said:


> that's a beautiful fish!


Thank you!!! My second boy. I put the others back and he was the definite keeper. 

Crazy too cause I prefer Halves and now starting to like Crowns but man..this Veil.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Here are some pictures I took yesterday! Sadly I'm sailing the blue hmdt boy  if your interested check in the classified section. (These are also edited.. I wanted to experience the editing feeling hehe )


----------



## BlueInkFish

Another picture! This is my hm male he's a marble and from AB of course lol


----------



## BlueInkFish

And my halfmoon fm I got from snowflake311! Still in great shape but she bit some of her ee pectoral fins D:


----------



## Tree

my new boy! =D He is a delta tail.... dragon scale???? not sure, but if you guys know let me know. XD don't have a name yet but I want him to have a similar name as my others. Perch, Sardine, Anchovy, and Tuna. =)


----------



## Sabina88

Hes so pretty Tree 
Im interested to see what youll name him


----------



## Tree

thanks =)


----------



## Sabina88

Your welcome

You should name him Salmon


----------



## Islandgaliam

Bubblo hanging out


----------



## Tree

Salmon was one of the names I was thinking of cause of his red. =)


----------



## FishyFishy89

litelboyblu said:


> Another picture! This is my hm male he's a marble and from AB of course lol


Confused. Your classified ad states he is from Petco. Yet you state here he is from aquabid?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tree

Here is another shot of my lovely new boy. <3


----------



## Darius359au

That is an awesome shot


----------



## Sabina88

I love that photo of him, I love how his colors stand out especaily how the iridescence adds to the white and red


----------



## InStitches

gorgeous shot.


----------



## Tree

thanks =)


----------



## PieMaster

One of my new bettas, Opal <3


----------



## Sabina88

Hes gorgeous, his coloration is really pretty


----------



## PieMaster

Thank you! He may be my favorite betta that I've owned thus far <3 I'm hoping he gets more of the black lines around his scales and becomes more pineappley c:


----------



## Litzi1964

A stunner!


----------



## hodgepodgen

Been a while!  Just got this guy today, thought I'd show him off. You should see how he flutters around, lol.


----------



## Atena

I love dumbos, so cute.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Mum on left, with her almost adult daughter on right. Species is B. hendra.


----------



## aquagreen

Tree, how the heck do you find all these beautiful bettas? I mean really stunning. I still hate you for your MG.  So envious.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Jasper, my blue VT male:

View attachment 386858


View attachment 386866


Castiel, my red dragon scale DT male: 

View attachment 386850


View attachment 386874


View attachment 386882


----------



## abbeyoyo

*Leonidas*

This is Leonidas, "the lion like". His name suits, he flairs at my cats when they dare peak at him, and also his fins reminded me of the plumage of Spartans helmet. I just brought him home today, he was wasting away in a dirty Walmart cup. I think he's beautiful. He is very happy to have a 3 gallon mansion to call his own. If anybody could tell me if his coloring has a name? Or if he is simple called blue and red? I know he's a crowntail, but I'm not good with color names. He seems to change according to the lighting, sometimes he's an icy pale aqua, others he's more true blue. Thanks!


----------



## thendeathsaid

One of my males blew a nice big bubble nest today n_n such a good fishy *pets him*










You can't rly see him in that so here's an actual pic of him xD


----------



## Litzi1964

Contact Wal-mart. Go to https://corporate.walmart.com/contact-us/store-corporate-feedback
See my thread "complaining works" about the action I took with Meijer. It especially helps to email photos


----------



## Tree

here is an update of my MGCT He is my oldest boy. Love him so much. <3 His fins are growing back but still having trouble with the curled fins. x_x


----------



## aquagreen

I got a new boy today, Tree, who I think is an MG.  We'll see once he colors up more. But I thought of your boy when I went looking for an MG.

He's not a CT like yours, though. He's marked as a halfmoon. He's still kinda young from what I can tell, so we'll see how he develops.


----------



## Tree

aquagreen said:


> I got a new boy today, Tree, who I think is an MG.  We'll see once he colors up more. But I thought of your boy when I went looking for an MG.
> 
> He's not a CT like yours, though. He's marked as a halfmoon. He's still kinda young from what I can tell, so we'll see how he develops.



Oooh do you have a picture of him yet? 8D I so wanna see! 
EDIT: NVM I found your post =P


----------



## GreenEnvy

Ok, mom! That's enough photos for tonight. Now turn my light out.


----------



## Tree

Hehe that's like me. taking pictures of my boy late at night. XD

very cute shot. =)


----------



## Logical Zebra

I can haz beer?


----------



## Crossroads

My four dorks








Natal the dalmatian spotted VT








Nereus the DeT








Thanatos the Black Devil CT
and Mako my big brawny CT


----------



## Sabina88

One of my girls Tamsin
View attachment 392386



And my blind EE rescue Kestrel 
View attachment 392394


View attachment 392402


----------



## clementchee

Looks like Tamsin is ready to breed?


----------



## Sabina88

lol I wish but I don't have plans of breeding any time soon. She was just a bit big since I had just feed her


----------



## Litzi1964

Thanatos looks like my Mulberry. I wonder if he'd be considered a Black Devil


----------



## Litzi1964

A couple of weeks ago I rescued Mulberry from a nasty Meijer cup, along with his friend Colby


----------



## Litzi1964

I have no idea why my pix keep loading sideways


----------



## Crossroads

Its quite possible, from what I understand Black Devils are Black Orchids with increased red wash. However they don't breed true so they're a luck of the draw morph if what I read was correct.

Also ended up with a newbie:

View attachment 392922


----------



## GreenEnvy

My tabby watching BettaTV.


----------



## kphillips0899

got some good pics of Odin  (sorry if they are super huge)


----------



## Litzi1964

What a beauty!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Atlas living like one of my wild bettas. He loves hiding in his pile of leaves.


----------



## Sabina88

LittleBettaFish said:


> Atlas living like one of my wild bettas. He loves hiding in his pile of leaves.


Those are some long ventral's! lol
He's beautiful :-D


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Haha yeah I know. The girl who bred him (she lives local to me) mentioned his ventrals when she dropped him off. 

He is feisty. Always flaring and nesting.


----------



## Tree

kphillips0899 he is a very pretty boy!


----------



## Fawnleaf

LittleBettaFish--I also love his shiny scales!! Super cute on his side!!  It reminds me of this storybook from when I was little but I can't remember the name. The fish went around giving out his rainbow scales haha it's very cute though!!!


----------



## ratrii

hello all.. wow, everyone has gorgeous betta  love them all. by the way, this is my very first post on the forum, thought maybe best if I show my betta to everyone   this is Silkie.. I think he's a DT (isnt he?)


----------



## Sabina88

Silkie is gorgeous  I love his coloration

Its hard to tell without a picture of him flaring. When he flares and his tale makes a full D, he's a halfmoon, if it doesn't make it that big then he is a delta tail


----------



## ratrii

Sabina88 said:


> Silkie is gorgeous  I love his coloration
> 
> Its hard to tell without a picture of him flaring. When he flares and his tale makes a full D, he's a halfmoon, if it doesn't make it that big then he is a delta tail


Thank you, Sabina  I don't have any clear photos of him flaring, the guy is always moving around when he flares. his tail doesn't make a full D, so maybe he's a delta. there are so many tail types, it confused me :-D


----------



## Sabina88

No problem 
And don't worry, with practice youll be able to tell the differences in no time


----------



## Alaura123

Silkie sure is a beauty, is he a dragon scale?

These are my fish (the order in which you see them) Rocket, Penny, and Iris


----------



## ratrii

Alaura123 said:


> Silkie sure is a beauty, is he a dragon scale?
> 
> These are my fish (the order in which you see them) Rocket, Penny, and Iris


Thanks, Alaura. I don't think so. just googled "dragon scale betta" and Silkie is nothing like that  but your boy Rocket is. He looks awesome!


----------



## BettaStarter24

I love seeing everyone's beautiful bettas. Here are my three (you've all seen them before but I love showing my boys off. )

Jasper my blue Veil Tail:
View attachment 398361



Castiel my red dragon scale super delta tail:
View attachment 398345



and my newest boy Oliver, blue red rose tail:

View attachment 398353


----------



## FishyFishy89

Recent pictures of Rueben and Aster

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## InStitches

I love this fish. I lost my camera again... but just cannot stop taking crappy photos 

When he was littler you could hear him chomping on his food pellets, "crunch! crunch! crunch!" Now if he gets a pellet too big, he does that adorable carry-around thing:

View attachment 398634


Did I mention I love this fish? He gets prettier everyday. So feisty.

View attachment 398594
View attachment 398602
View attachment 398610
View attachment 398618
View attachment 398626


----------



## Alaura123

Very pretty fish


----------



## thendeathsaid

One of my females inspecting a few of the cories n_n


----------



## Litzi1964

The story is the Rainbow Fish by Marcus Pfister.


----------



## jvnguyen

Everyone meet Oliver!


----------



## BettaStarter24

So many Olivers lol he's gorgeous!


----------



## thendeathsaid

Mairon II made a bubble nest today!










And I managed to get a nice shot of him for once~ He's always moving


----------



## NateD

Here's my dragon scale i just got. no name yet!


----------



## SkyDye

This is TyeDye's Feed me human face :lol:


----------



## fleetfish

This is Hemlock, my shiny green butterfly HM boy. Hem is terrified of the camera but after 3 months he's finally let me take a pic of him.


----------



## Tinker144

Wow, I love his colors. He's beautiful.


----------



## aquagreen

NateD said:


> Here's my dragon scale i just got. no name yet!


I swear I saw his brother in a fancy fish store near me today. Beautiful!


----------



## scififan523

Well, I got three more to introduce. Input on coloring terms welcome:
Tony, HMDT male:
View attachment 401226
View attachment 401234


Alphonse, something tail male:
View attachment 401242
View attachment 401250
(with Inu)

Yuki, CT female:
View attachment 401258
(she wouldn't sit still)


----------



## Tinker144

My dragonscale Cosmo and my red and blue crown tail Kirby. Sorry if picture quality is bad. Photos were taken with my cell phone. Kirby is moving to a bigger tank soon.


----------



## Tree

I adopted another betta today. but I am having trouble figuring out his color. I know he is a Plakat Dragon scale but is he a blue macaw color? My camera does NOT like his light blue colors and his light yellow fins all that well. XD

This is with the flash, where his colors get much lighter:









and this is real color in person:


----------



## Sabina88

Tree-
He's absolutely gorgeouse 
I love his coloration it really pretty. I wish I could find a betta with coloring like that


----------



## BettaStarter24

Tree he looks like he has little eyelids, so cute! He's gorgeous


----------



## Tree

Sabina88 said:


> Tree-
> He's absolutely gorgeouse
> I love his coloration it really pretty. I wish I could find a betta with coloring like that





BettaStarter24 said:


> Tree he looks like he has little eyelids, so cute! He's gorgeous




thanks guys! He is VERY skiddish. I hope I can train him out of that. Seems like Plakats are known to be skiddish cause Anchovy is the same way at times. =/ 

There was another beautiful betta at the store, a copper delta tail, but I was worried about the tail biting like Gar is doing right now. x_x and This plakat was just too pretty and active to pass up. He was calling my name.


----------



## Tree

I am so happy to see Sardines fins looking so GOOD! took him forever to grow them back. They still need some more thickness at the tips and more yellow but I am very happy of his progress. <3










and here is a better shot of my new boys flare. Dont mind the scratch on him. the twerp decided to freak out and scratch himself somewhere. still looking for the area that caused him that scratch. AND his yellow is turning GOLD!


----------



## Jennalyn

Irys decided to face the camera head-on this morning.


----------



## briemonique

My baby boy Orion (My Iphone takes really good low light pitcures ) )


----------



## kaydeanne

Hi! I just joined! Currently homing two bettas 
This is my newest one, I've had him for about two weeks! Can anyone ID him for me? He was in an unmarked cup at PetSmart! Also, I apologize for the crappy picture quality


----------



## aquagreen

kaydeanne -- he looks like a halfmoon, I believe. Hard to say...can't tell if he's flaring in that pic? (It's always easier to tell if they flare)


----------



## BettaStarter24

kaydeanne said:


> Hi! I just joined! Currently homing two bettas
> This is my newest one, I've had him for about two weeks! Can anyone ID him for me? He was in an unmarked cup at PetSmart! Also, I apologize for the crappy picture quality


He looks like some sort of butter fly or some form of butterfly. Maybe half-moon. My best guess on color is copper? Someone please correct me if I'm way off, I'm not an expert on colors or tail types but I'm trying.


----------



## Crossroads

I agree on copper butterfly, but the tail is hard to ID without a flare.
Somewhere between Delta and Halfmoon though.


----------



## Tree

All of my boys together. =)


----------



## fleetfish

My blue Whale! He has a spinal deformity, but that doesn't stop him


----------



## Tolli22

Here's one of my bettas, Turbo. Can't figure out how to upload two pics at a time and rotate the pic on my iPhone haha sorry


----------



## Tolli22

And here's the second, Buster.


----------



## Kisiel

Could someone help me identify what kind of betta Lucifer is? I'll try to get some more pictures when his water cleares up (it's a little cloudy atm), but here's one I took yesterday: 










He was a little bent in this picture, he was in the middle of changing directions haha. Also, please excuse the shredded anal fin, I got him this way. We're working on helping him grow it back  

Under good light his body is red and purple. He's also got a few bluish-purpleish streaks in his tail fin, and the tips of his ventrals are light blue. His fins are otherwise a deep red in colour. I have absolutely no idea what kind of betta he is, the lady at the pet store told me he was a veil tail but I'm not so sure...


----------



## Tuigirl

Oh my god, everybody has such gorgeous fish here!
I just got a betta myself- her name is Lulu.
This is my first betta- I am so excited! ;-)


----------



## sdschafer

*Some of the fry*

Here are some of my 6 month old fry...I find it amazing the difference in colors of them


----------



## Tree

Tuigirl said:


> Oh my god, everybody has such gorgeous fish here!
> I just got a betta myself- her name is Lulu.
> This is my first betta- I am so excited! ;-)




Lulu is amazing! I love her shine. <3 and welcome to the forum.


----------



## EyeOfTheTiger

View attachment 407018


View attachment 407026


View attachment 407034


View attachment 407042



Betta number three


----------



## BettaLittleGirl

View attachment 410906

Bub my 2nd CT, a sweetheart.
View attachment 410914

unamed
View attachment 410922

UNAMED


----------



## thendeathsaid

Got another one haha

His name is Osse, after the Maia of the sea in Tolkien's universe. The character likes making storms, hence I picked this guy for the ruffled fins with white tips like foam.










He loves blowing bubble nests


----------



## InStitches

that bubble nest!!

Spent 15 minutes trying to get a photo of wiggly-butt Kanoa. This is the only decent one :lol:

View attachment 413202


----------



## GreenEnvy

I know the feeling about wiggly-butts! It took me weeks to get a decent photo of my new VT named Bo. Here he is! I love his beautiful orangy-red color.


----------



## InStitches

he is darned gorgeous! congrats on your new wiggly butt ;0)


----------



## Polkadot

*My beautiful new little red/orange PK boy Duke! He is very frisky! :mrgreen:*

*Also finally got a decent photo (decent as far as my dumb camera goes) of my gorgeous creamy white & pink PK boy Flynn! He is getting so big! :thumbsup:*


----------



## ForestBettas

Love these little guys!

My red veil tail - Spaghetti and Meatballs: friendly, wiggly, very active










And my blue/fushia double tail - Fluffer Nutter: very grumpy boy with tons of attitude!


----------



## 305Betta

This is an edited picture of my newest boy Dumbo


----------



## BlueInkFish

Oooooh !!! Is that a seller picture?! If it is can you post a picture of him right now ? In his tank?!


----------



## 305Betta

He's always mean muggin. His caudal fin has a couple rips in it from the tank divider :| I've been trying to figure out a way to divide them better with out rough edges and without them being able to see each other


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow... He BEAUTIFUl!!!!


----------



## 305Betta

Thanks dood


----------



## Deadflwr

Here is my crew...


----------



## Aqua Aurora

305Betta said:


> He's always mean muggin. His caudal fin has a couple rips in it from the tank divider :| I've been trying to figure out a way to divide them better with out rough edges and without them being able to see each other


You can try using large piece(s) of foam, lets water flow through and gives extra places for beneficial bacteria to grow, its gentle enough not to shred fins, and as long as its not paper thin they won't see through it.


----------



## 305Betta

That's a great idea! Thanks. I'm gonna go hunt some foam


----------



## Tree

open wide Gar. XD lucky shot of getting his mouth opened.


----------



## Aeon

houdini says WHAT!!!!!!


----------



## InStitches

those big ol' mouths XD

I finally caught Kanoa in a state of rest!!! omg :lol: I can't believe it. I only had to wait until 4 am....

Look at the little monster napping in his temple plants :roll:

View attachment 417394


----------



## fleetfish

Shikobi let me take his picture today. I think he's a copper marble dragon, but I am still not sure.


----------



## kman

InStitches said:


> those big ol' mouths XD
> 
> I finally caught Kanoa in a state of rest!!! omg :lol: I can't believe it. I only had to wait until 4 am....
> 
> Look at the little monster napping in his temple plants :roll:
> 
> View attachment 417394


Ooh, I like that shot. Nice! Moonlight mode on your tank light?


----------



## Tree

Pike and his shiny dragon scales. =P 










and Anchovy is all healed from jumping out of his tank! 










And Gar wondering what my sock is: 









My boy boy Tuna and his lump. =( it has gotten SO large that it is affecting his swimming. so he has to be in a 2.6 gallon tank. "my others are in their new 5 gallons.










and lastly, Sardine:


----------



## InStitches

kman said:


> Ooh, I like that shot. Nice! Moonlight mode on your tank light?


Yes  I think it's actinic, which is good for the plants I just put in, so have left it on overnight to help them settle in.


----------



## InStitches

Tree, those are some dang high quality photos XD


----------



## kman

InStitches said:


> Yes  I think it's actinic, which is good for the plants I just put in, so have left it on overnight to help them settle in.


Pretty, but be careful with actinic lights, as they can cause algae.


----------



## InStitches

kman said:


> Pretty, but be careful with actinic lights, as they can cause algae.


thanks for the tip! Would it be better to use reds?

Some photos with my new dslr  So much cheaper to use old lenses and skip buying a new tiny digital.

Crick
View attachment 418034

Kanoa
View attachment 418042

Lemon
View attachment 418050


----------



## kman

InStitches said:


> thanks for the tip! Would it be better to use reds?


There's some debate over the issue (some people say no problem, others say it caused huge problems for them), so perhaps don't change anything right away, but be aware of the possibility. Moderate the number of hours you keep the actinic lights on a bit, and if you start seeing any funky algae issues, consider cutting them out entirely to see if it helps.


----------



## Tree

Thanks for the complement. 


omgosh, I love Lemons colors <3


----------



## InStitches

Mele  Pretty pretty

View attachment 418218

View attachment 418226

View attachment 418234


----------



## InStitches

Tree said:


> Thanks for the complement.
> 
> 
> omgosh, I love Lemons colors <3


thanks


----------



## Tuigirl

Oh my god, that dragon crowntail is gorgeous!


----------



## Tuigirl

Yesterday I held my birds' old mirror in front of Lulu's tank.
And she did an awesome little flare!
Amazing, first time I saw her do it and first time I saw her fins in all their glory.
Here she is, little grumpy pants:


----------



## InStitches

ty  those are gorgeous shots of lulu. so much sparkle and very crisp!


----------



## Tuigirl

Thanks!
Lulu is a real photo model, she just loves to show off in front of the tank.


----------



## Tinker144

She's so pretty. Love those colors!


----------



## fleetfish

A few current pics of two of my guys - Tilion, blue grizzle CT and Radagast, pineapple VT


----------



## Tree

I just love Lulus colors! Tuigirl 

and I love Radagast fleetfish.


----------



## Tuigirl

Like the light blue colour in Tilion! And that dark beard.


----------



## Kemblain

I can't seem to get decent stills, but here are some ripped from a video.


----------



## MadVixen

R.I.P Morgan 22/08/14 My beautiful Green/Blue Male

Welcome home Scarlet my new baby girl. (help with Tail ID would be greatly appreciated, i'm still learning). Pretty sure i've identified her as a Dragon Scale though, she is deep red and "blonde" with black outlined scales with irridescent turquoise (same as in her tail) on them.


----------



## aquagreen

My new rescue, as yet unnamed (I say rescue because of the state of his tail and the very dirty water he was in...fin rot potential big time):

View attachment 419626


View attachment 419634


View attachment 419642


----------



## Deadflwr

aquagreen said:


> My new rescue, as yet unnamed (I say rescue because of the state of his tail and the very dirty water he was in...fin rot potential big time):
> 
> View attachment 419626
> 
> 
> View attachment 419634
> 
> 
> View attachment 419642


He's going to be so pretty.

Thought I would share my newest girl.


----------



## aquagreen

Deadflwr said:


> He's going to be so pretty.
> 
> Thought I would share my newest girl.


Awww, she's cute!  Congrats!


----------



## starlight910

:-DMy bettas Suki and Valentino


----------



## Deadflwr

aquagreen said:


> Awww, she's cute!  Congrats!


Thank you. I was surprised to find an orange female. Thought she was kind of a neat color.


----------



## fleetfish

This is Yogurt - he was an impulse buy from Monday. He was in a gross little cup, clamped and generally terrified of everything poor boy. So being me, and curious to see what colour he was (in blue water too, couldn't tell), I took him home. He was still scared of everything, but I put him in a heated container with BWE over night and he came around. He is now out of his shell and shown his personality.

The closest thing I can guess on his colour is that he's a yellow pastel, but I'm not sure - he's very muted.


----------



## sharkettelaw1

MadVixen said:


> R.I.P Morgan 22/08/14 My beautiful Green/Blue Male
> 
> Welcome home Scarlet my new baby girl. (help with Tail ID would be greatly appreciated, i'm still learning). Pretty sure i've identified her as a Dragon Scale though, she is deep red and "blonde" with black outlined scales with irridescent turquoise (same as in her tail) on them.


she's not dragon scale...


----------



## Aqua Aurora

My plakat boy, Xerxes

Photo doesn't do him justice, but he's so active I have a heck of a time getting non blurred shots.


----------



## Tree

Aqua Aurora said:


> My plakat boy, Xerxes
> 
> Photo doesn't do him justice, but he's so active I have a heck of a time getting non blurred shots.



he is beautiful!


----------



## Tinker144

Gorgeous colors!!


----------



## BushBum

Hey guys,
New here and first post... I figured what better than a photo shoot? My wife and I have always had Betas, at least one, though usually a couple. I'm definitely not remotely close to an "expert", and surely don't breed, though we have thought about it in the future... We've just always enjoyed them.

Usually we just buy the "plain jane" fish, but this time around splurged on a beautiful boy who is a bit more flashy. Most of the more expensive ones were labeled (etc- dragon scale, Marti gras, Crowned, etc) but this boy wasn't labeled... Any ideas? And tail type?

Were going to go back and pick up a jet black Crowned boy, as well as a stunning Marti Gra this weekend (they're holding them for us) but we had to clean our other tanks out first. 

But this boy just caught my eye and I had to have him. He's unnamed as of right now, I'm trying to come up with something deserving of the colors. He fades from black (moreso on the top of his head) to purple then blue (and mixed). Then the blue/purple extends into the fins, fades to red and all are clearly white tipped.. Quite stunning! Here's a "non flared" pic, the tips look slightly blue, bit are actually snow white like the front pecs show.

(Can I only post one pic per thread? I tried to post a couple flared pics as well but it wouldn't let me?)


----------



## BushBum

Sorry for the double post, here's a flared pic. I can't resize photos on my phone so I'm assuming they're too large to post more than one per post...
(Again, the tips are all white like the bottom fins, the light makes some appear blueish)


----------



## Tuigirl

Very pretty!


----------



## Charc14

Miss Mila said:


> This is Independent Variable


He looks just like mine, Marius.


----------



## InStitches

moved Piggy the Platy over to Lemon's tank yesterday... Lemon's not being very nice, but Piggy is fast and has lost of hiding places.

View attachment 422010

View attachment 422026

View attachment 422034

View attachment 422042

View attachment 422050


My favorite from last night 

View attachment 422018


----------



## Tree

Lemon is such a pretty BOY!... and naughty. XD


----------



## BlueInkFish

I like lemon and his color! Where did you get him ? Lfs? AB?


----------



## Kithy

aeon said:


> houdini says what!!!!!!


holy cow


----------



## InStitches

Yeah he's the naughtiest of all my fish XD I've never had a fish like him before. So much mischief.



litelboyblu said:


> I like lemon and his color! Where did you get him ? Lfs? AB?


Thanks! He is from an ebay seller, US-based. He was actually sold to me as a pastel female. He was tiny, pale, and ugly XD He was smaller than a the female he shipped with, but was spunky and made the cutest crunching noises at feeding time.

He caught me very much off-guard when he sprouted those fins, practically over the course of a week.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Oh yeah! I remember! In another thread you talked about him XD what a surprise! He changed so much!  have the best of luck with him!


----------



## InStitches

thanks


----------



## regenfliege

Here's my new boy, Clopin. He's not in the best shape right now, but I'm hoping with a little TLC he will get back up to good health. It's a little hard to tell,, but he's a beautiful iridescent green, like a peacock feather, with light red areas one his fins.


----------



## Lady Wulf

So many lovely bettas! 

Here are my two boys:

Buddy - multicolor VT


Finnian - white CT


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> he is beautiful!


Thank you ^^


----------



## SunnyCydUp

Hi all - new to the forum, but long-time fish aficionado and keeper. Looking forward to learning more about betta care - 'cause one can always learn something new (_e.g._, natural planted tanks). ;-)

Recently acquired "Chief," labeled as a dragon scale HM. Chief earned his name based on two things: 1) an homage to Robin Williams, and 2) the fish's "indian headdress" _(best seen in my avatar)_ and silly dance he does when flaring. He's a rather feisty little fellow, but oh so regal. Chief happily lives in a 3-g Contour tank, blissfully working on his bubble nest. In the near future, he'll be upgraded to an NPT.

Meanwhile, attempted to do a photo shoot with Chief earlier. Clearly, by his "grumpy fish" expression, he wasn't feeling it; yet, I managed to come away with a couple of decent shots. Without further ado, I present - Chief.










_(the following isn't a good photo, but nicely displays his fins.)_


----------



## Kithy

SunnyCydUp said:


> Hi all - new to the forum, but long-time fish aficionado and keeper. Looking forward to learning more about betta care - 'cause one can always learn something new (_e.g._, natural planted tanks). ;-)
> 
> Recently acquired "Chief," labeled as a dragon scale HM. Chief earned his name based on two things: 1) an homage to Robin Williams, and 2) the fish's "indian headdress" _(best seen in my avatar)_ and silly dance he does when flaring. He's a rather feisty little fellow, but oh so regal. Chief happily lives in a 3-g Contour tank, blissfully working on his bubble nest. In the near future, he'll be upgraded to an NPT.
> 
> Meanwhile, attempted to do a photo shoot with Chief earlier. Clearly, by his "grumpy fish" expression, he wasn't feeling it; yet, I managed to come away with a couple of decent shots. Without further ado, I present - Chief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(the following isn't a good photo, but nicely displays his fins.)_


I have an HMPK male with the same colors!


----------



## SunnyCydUp

Kithy said:


> I have an HMPK male with the same colors!


Twin sons from different mothers.


----------



## Tree

SunnyCydUp said:


> Hi all - new to the forum, but long-time fish aficionado and keeper. Looking forward to learning more about betta care - 'cause one can always learn something new (_e.g._, natural planted tanks). ;-)
> 
> Recently acquired "Chief," labeled as a dragon scale HM. Chief earned his name based on two things: 1) an homage to Robin Williams, and 2) the fish's "indian headdress" _(best seen in my avatar)_ and silly dance he does when flaring. He's a rather feisty little fellow, but oh so regal. Chief happily lives in a 3-g Contour tank, blissfully working on his bubble nest. In the near future, he'll be upgraded to an NPT.
> 
> Meanwhile, attempted to do a photo shoot with Chief earlier. Clearly, by his "grumpy fish" expression, he wasn't feeling it; yet, I managed to come away with a couple of decent shots. Without further ado, I present - Chief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _(the following isn't a good photo, but nicely displays his fins.)_



what a beautiful fish! and I to have a Dragon scale with the same colors! but with a lighter red and a splash of pink purple and green in the mix. =)


----------



## SunnyCydUp

Tree said:


> what a beautiful fish! and I to have a Dragon scale with the same colors! but with a lighter red and a splash of pink purple and green in the mix. =)


Thank you! 

There are so many beautiful fish here on the boards. When selecting mine, it took well over 1-½ hours to choose Chief. Or, should I say, for him to choose me. ;-)


----------



## starkissed

My new betta :] Took me 3 days of looking to find the right guy.


----------



## Tree

MY BUBBLEZ! 









Pike is so funny when making his bubble nest. He looks like he is going to kick my butt in this shot. LOL He only does it at night time. No wonder why he never sleeps and I see him moving about in his tank. XD


----------



## aquagreen

Awesome pic, Tree.

Neither of my boys ever flare or build nests. (Well, Gallifrey WILL flare, but not often.)  I really must be doing something wrong...just doesn't seem very betta-ish for them not to do either thing.


----------



## Tree

aquagreen said:


> Awesome pic, Tree.
> 
> Neither of my boys ever flare or build nests. (Well, Gallifrey WILL flare, but not often.)  I really must be doing something wrong...just doesn't seem very betta-ish for them not to do either thing.



thanks. =) 

Hahah don't worry, two of my boys wont bubble nest either. though one might not be able to keep the bubble nest to hold from the sponge filter.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

aquagreen said:


> Awesome pic, Tree.
> 
> Neither of my boys ever flare or build nests. (Well, Gallifrey WILL flare, but not often.)  I really must be doing something wrong...just doesn't seem very betta-ish for them not to do either thing.





Tree said:


> thanks. =)
> 
> Hahah don't worry, two of my boys wont bubble nest either. though one might not be able to keep the bubble nest to hold from the sponge filter.


My boy Xerxes rarely makes bubble nest, the only time he made and mainlined one (for about 2 weeks) was after I told someone he must not be interested in mating (they were offering to mate their mustard plakat gal with my boy), guess he can read and how to show me otherwise. But to be fair his tank has a canister filter so it gets more flow than some (though I have outflow through a spray bar with holes pointed at the wall its adhered to to reduce flow), so its admittedly not too easy to keep a nest.. even though I've let a lot of floaters grow in there lately. I also notice he start building nests if I up the frozen or live food meals instead of being mostly pellets, but he seems to loose interest/give up on maintaining them. I think the higher protean diet encourages them.


----------



## Tree

aquagreen said:


> Awesome pic, Tree.
> 
> Neither of my boys ever flare or build nests. (Well, Gallifrey WILL flare, but not often.)  I really must be doing something wrong...just doesn't seem very betta-ish for them not to do either thing.





Aqua Aurora said:


> My boy Xerxes rarely makes bubble nest, the only time he made and mainlined one (for about 2 weeks) was after I told someone he must not be interested in mating (they were offering to mate their mustard plakat gal with my boy), guess he can read and how to show me otherwise. But to be fair his tank has a canister filter so it gets more flow than some (though I have outflow through a spray bar with holes pointed at the wall its adhered to to reduce flow), so its admittedly not too easy to keep a nest.. even though I've let a lot of floaters grow in there lately. I also notice he start building nests if I up the frozen or live food meals instead of being mostly pellets, but he seems to loose interest/give up on maintaining them. I think the higher protean diet encourages them.



oh interesting thought of the protean diet. I give all of my boy Omega one along with frozen blood worms once a week. they go ballistic when the tongs come out. XD


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> oh interesting thought of the protean diet. I give all of my boy Omega one along with frozen blood worms once a week. they go ballistic when the tongs come out. XD


Same here, I thaw my blood worms and brine shrimp (on once a week rotation for betta) then tongs them into the tank. He recognizes the cup and long planting tweezers (tongs) and just darts back and forth in front of them when they're out on my desk. He also knows when its feeding time (have an alarm on my phone as a reminder.. i wear he's memorized the sound for it) and when I'm sitting here and not feeding him on time/take a while to do it he gets notably grump/darty "PAY ATTENTION AND *FEED ME*!"


----------



## aquagreen

Lmao.  Cute. Yeah, I bet it the diet probably has some effect. Hmm. I've been trying to vary my bettas diets, but I've only just started giving them daphnia, so.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

aquagreen said:


> Lmao.  Cute. Yeah, I bet it the diet probably has some effect. Hmm. I've been trying to vary my bettas diets, but I've only just started giving them daphnia, so.


Mine usually gets pellets, but I also feed (thawed) froze blood worms and brine shrimp, and a rare treat of live black worms (keep them for the dwarf puffers who -unlike betta- are very stubborn about processed foods).


----------



## BettaCulture

Here's Mrs. Red Warrior with a few battle scars from Mr. Red Warrior


----------



## TeeAndToby

Not exactly a photo, but here's video evidence that I have unintentionally trained Jess to jump on command.

Link


----------



## Tree

my new girl! <3 I was so sad when Perch passed on and I loved her personality! so here is my new little girl. =)


----------



## Tuigirl

Nice girl! Like the pink edges!


----------



## Tree

Tuigirl said:


> Nice girl! Like the pink edges!




thank you! the only thing I am worried about. she is in a divider with another male. I hope she will not get egg bound if she see him. or else I might have to move her into the smaller tank. ^^;


----------



## Rosalinds

Oh wow, I love the silver and the subtle tint of pink. Very pretty girl!


----------



## Tree

thanks 8D I hope her color pops out more. she just got settled in her new home.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Oh know, Perch died? :,(


----------



## Tree

yeah perch passed away. I was so sad too. that lump got to her gills and pretty much suffocated her. T^T She was so different than the boys I had. ^^

Hmm seems like Photobucket is giving me trouble here is the pic again:


----------



## bettakerr

This is my crowntail, Khal Drogo. (After my favorite GoT character ^^)

And this beautiful boy is the one that started it all. His name is Michael Douglas. Not sure why I named him that, just felt right. :lol:










I have been torturing myself by going to look at Bettas at some of the local pet stores lately... "Just to look" at them... I am sure it's only a matter of time before I add another one to the family!


----------



## SunnyCydUp

Tree said:


> my new girl! <3 I was so sad when Perch passed on and I loved her personality! so here is my new little girl. =)


Wow, Tree - she's beautiful! Love the "leopard" spots on her dorsal fin.


----------



## Tree

SunnyCydUp said:


> Wow, Tree - she's beautiful! Love the "leopard" spots on her dorsal fin.



thanks I have a better shot of her colors here: http://treekami.deviantart.com/art/Mahi-Mahi-481931769 

she colored up so much in a day =D


----------



## aquagreen

She is very beautiful, Tree. Some day I'll have a female betta. I always see so many cute little ones at Petsmart, but I have to cap my collection at three males lol. They're enough work for now.


----------



## Polkadot

*Squeeeeeeeeee!!!!!! I'm in love with my gorgeous big boy Boss! He is a black lavender Giant HMPK! He is so big & beautiful and has the cutest face! :mrgreen:*


----------



## Tree

here is a newer shot of my boy Gar. =) little brat chewed on his fins but they are growing back. ^^


----------



## chips2041

*Bubbles the Betta*

This is Bubbles in his new 5 gallon tank (was fishless cycled before he was put in - the wait was long and hard). I think he is smiling for the camera. :lol:
View attachment 431354


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84

Tree said:


> yeah perch passed away. I was so sad too. that lump got to her gills and pretty much suffocated her. T^T She was so different than the boys I had. ^^
> 
> Hmm seems like Photobucket is giving me trouble here is the pic again:


I am so jealous of your new girl! I want her for my sorority so bad! Haha. Stunning girl and congrats on finding her!

I have a new girl that I got at petco. I'll post pics of her later though.


----------



## Tree

BambooTikiBettaGirl84 said:


> I am so jealous of your new girl! I want her for my sorority so bad! Haha. Stunning girl and congrats on finding her!
> 
> I have a new girl that I got at petco. I'll post pics of her later though.




Hehe, thanks 8D I adopted her at The Betta shop in Saint Paul MN. VERY nice fish there and nice people too.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Tree, I have a request for you ...
GET YOUR BUTT OVER TO THAT SHOP AND BUY ME A FISH FROM THERE!

XD, I'm "serious"... :lol:


----------



## Tree

litelboyblu said:


> Tree, I have a request for you ...
> GET YOUR BUTT OVER TO THAT SHOP AND BUY ME A FISH FROM THERE!
> 
> XD, I'm "serious"... :lol:




I SO would too! But the issue would be, I have no idea how to ship a betta. ^_^; I don't want the poor little guy dying. =( and I am pretty sure Northfield is much father for you to pick up a fish at my house. XD


----------



## BlueInkFish

Yeah :/ I have family up there, maybe asking hem to buy me one and giving tony (owner of the betta shop) my address would be great XD... They didn't get me a birthday present... So... It wouldn't hurt them to get me a betta LOl!!!!


----------



## Tree

litelboyblu said:


> Yeah :/ I have family up there, maybe asking hem to buy me one and giving tony (owner of the betta shop) my address would be great XD... They didn't get me a birthday present... So... It wouldn't hurt them to get me a betta LOl!!!!





Hahahaha! there ya go! We all will be waiting for your new betta at that shop.  

the owners at that shop are SO nice and the whole shop is super warm to keep the bettas warm.


----------



## fleetfish

My lovely, handsome Tilly


----------



## Tinker144

So pretty!


----------



## SunnyCydUp

^that's a fantastic picture .. he's a beauty!


----------



## fleetfish

Thank you I absolutely love him


----------



## Tree

fleetfish said:


> My lovely, handsome Tilly




MAN I wish my CT's fins looked like that. XD beautiful boy!


----------



## fleetfish

It's funny how much he's changed - this is when I first got him:


----------



## BlueInkFish

O__O wow...


----------



## SunnyCydUp

Well dang it all ... went to pick up a couple more plants for the tanks. Walked out with plants, _ANOTHER_ tank (6-gallon nano), _AND_ this guy ...










...he's very curious, not afraid of anything (not even Chief spazzing out in the tank next to him). Was all like "yeah, not impressed" with Chief. Then, he saw the assassin snail...

He's got a little bit of tail damage, but his colors are gorgeous. For now, his name is Henry.


----------



## aquagreen

Henry is sooo pretty. And from what I can see of your tank, I'm extremely jealous. Mine look awful compared to that. I can't keep real plants alive.


----------



## SunnyCydUp

^thank you! Will have to pick up an extra LED light for this tank. It's a Petco 6.25g Arc I picked up pretty cheap ($45) because the lid was missing. It's very similar to the Fluval Edge 6g.


----------



## aquagreen

SunnyCydUp said:


> ^thank you! Will have to pick up an extra LED light for this tank. It's a Petco 6.25g Arc I picked up pretty cheap ($45) because the lid was missing. It's very similar to the Fluval Edge 6g.


Nice. looks so natural. what's the substrate?


----------



## SunnyCydUp

aquagreen said:


> Nice. looks so natural. what's the substrate?


Thanks!! 

Substrate is a combination of miraclegro organic garden soil on the bottom (~1-½"), covered with a cap of black aquarium gravel (~½"). The gravel wasn't the mini like I used with the 3-gal NPT; when planting/arranging/re-arranging the live plants, the larger pieces of the soil mix broke free of/settled amidst the gravel - breaking up the color a little bit more.

Here's a night-shot (using a penlight as a spotlight):


----------



## aquagreen

It's gorgeous. So tempted to do that myself. I don't know if I could keep the plants alive though in my tank...highly doubt it.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

aquagreen said:


> It's gorgeous. So tempted to do that myself. I don't know if I could keep the plants alive though in my tank...highly doubt it.


Its all about balancing light, nitrates, ferts (such as soil), and co2, different plants have different demands. Its a fun challenge trying to get everything right (or somewhat close to right) and learning how to 'read your tank' to see what needs tweaked.


----------



## aquagreen

Aqua Aurora said:


> Its all about balancing light, nitrates, ferts (such as soil), and co2, different plants have different demands. Its a fun challenge trying to get everything right (or somewhat close to right) and learning how to 'read your tank' to see what needs tweaked.


I admire those who can do it, but I simply don't have the time or energy to get it all figured out.  Maybe one day like...fifteen or so years from now. *lol*


----------



## thendeathsaid

Duckweed has taken over my tank. I feed Eonwe in this little styrofoam rim so he likes to hang out there when I'm near the tank


----------



## Tree

thendeathsaid said:


> Duckweed has taken over my tank. I feed Eonwe in this little styrofoam rim so he likes to hang out there when I'm near the tank




what a cool picture! I upgraded to frogbit cause the duck weed got everywhere! LOL


----------



## SunnyCydUp

Aqua Aurora said:


> Its all about balancing light, nitrates, ferts (such as soil), and co2, different plants have different demands. Its a fun challenge trying to get everything right (or somewhat close to right) and learning how to 'read your tank' to see what needs tweaked.


Totally agree. Learning something new along the way.




aquagreen said:


> I admire those who can do it, but I simply don't have the time or energy to get it all figured out.  Maybe one day like...fifteen or so years from now. *lol*


My day job involves enormous mental drain - kill a lot of brain cells. It's very relaxing "building" the environment, then sitting back and watching it live. And it's therapeutic - de-stressing.


----------



## SunnyCydUp

thendeathsaid said:


> Duckweed has taken over my tank. I feed Eonwe in this little styrofoam rim so he likes to hang out there when I'm near the tank


What an awesome picture!!! Great idea for feeding, too. May have to try that with the new rasboras.


----------



## Kithy

Jealous, I want duckweed in my large tanks D: Think it's illegal here in Dallas. Either that or frogbit, I never remember. My lights are crappy though so I kill my plants.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Kithy said:


> Jealous, I want duckweed in my large tanks D: Think it's illegal here in Dallas. Either that or frogbit, I never remember. My lights are crappy though so I kill my plants.


you should be able to google invasive plant species in your area, also look into salvia minimia, its a little floater (sized between duckweed and frobit) that looks like a cat tongue on top. 


I actually have a 7g full of it and need to thin it out so i might RAOKing (random act of kindness aka just pay shipping) some soon... maybe next week.


----------



## logisticsguy

14 week old half giant Gilligan just moved to a bigger tank.










12 week old half giant spawn getting along very well so far.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Kithy said:


> Jealous, I want duckweed in my large tanks D: Think it's illegal here in Dallas. Either that or frogbit, I never remember. My lights are crappy though so I kill my plants.


Hygro is illegal in my state. But I kept it responsibly. If you dispose of it, keep a container to dry it out in. Though, you should always be disposing of plants like that. Dry em out for at least a week, bag em up and toss em.


----------



## ToniMarieHolka

this is my boy showing off


----------



## Kisiel

Finally got round to taking more pictures of Lucifer! My camera and photography skills aren't the greatest so these are nowhere near as good as some of the pictures on this forum, but I'd like to show off my boy anyway  All pictures were reduced by 75% in size because they were huuuge!

I really like this one especially, because of how detailed the scales are. Buuuut he had to turn his head while I was taking this so it's a little out of focus. He also looks bloated. He's not really haha. 









"Hurr durr thermomootoor!!!"










If you look closely you can see that some of his scales are a little out of place. He's been like this since I got him and I've always wandered what could be the cause of that. Also, this picture is the closest to what his colours are like in person!









Even though he looks waaaaay too red in this, I quite like the shot. He's in full flare here and his beard in showing! 









Okay, now that I look back on these I don't know what happened to them. They were far more sharper and the colours were more vibrant when I viewed them on my phone. Maybe it's just this laptop...


----------



## Tree

oh wow wonderful shots of Lucifer!


----------



## Tikibirds

Tomoe










Mizuki









unnamed rescue :evil:


----------



## gigogoomba

*First time betta owner--Meet SSJ Goku and Chi-Chi*

These are my two Petco fish. I got SSJ Goku about 3 weeks ago and Chi-Chi today. 

SSJ Goku. This was taken the day I came home from work and saw that he made his first bubblenest, which you can slightly see in the background. 









Chi-Chi









Both are quite energetic, and it is quite a task to get a photo of either of them. I have been able to teach Goku a couple of tricks such as following my fingers as I move them up and down outside of the tank. He will also eat from my fingers. When I come home from work he always swims to the front of the tank and hangs out with me. 

Chi-Chi is new, and I'm a little concerned b/c she has a couple of horizontal stripes which google says could possibly be stress lines. Hopefully she will be happy in her new home.


----------



## cujiine

My petco betta love from an impromptu visit for bulbs. I finally decided to call him Marmairo because he's a marble and one of the root words is marmairo, though the Greek pronunciation has accent marks all over.


----------



## Tree

I FINELY got a shot of Pike with his true colors! I love his deep dragon scale blue color but his scales always reflect and show him more light blue/green. =)


----------



## SunnyCydUp

^ fantastic pictures! and beautiful colors he's rocking!!


----------



## Kithy

He's amazing... oh wow.


----------



## amphirion

dinkus.


----------



## SunnyCydUp

^phenomenal shot. And he's gorgeous!!


----------



## starlight910

Dinkus has beautiful coloration. And I don't remember if I've posted pictures of my bettas here...well anyway here they are. Suki-


----------



## starlight910

And Valentino (I just snapped this picture of him hanging out on top of the filter)


----------



## Aqua Aurora

How did Dinkus and his female's spawn go? Also wheres a photo of his gal??


----------



## Tuigirl

Wow, I definitely like Dinkus!


----------



## Polkadot

*hee hee! MY Giant HMPK boy Boss looking at his reflection. Cutie! :mrgreen:*


----------



## Tree

SunnyCydUp said:


> ^ fantastic pictures! and beautiful colors he's rocking!!





Kithy said:


> He's amazing... oh wow.


 
thanks =) I have still yet to get a good shot of him flaring. but one day I will.


----------



## thendeathsaid

My new male. His name is Orome. This was just a few minutes after I let him loose in the tank so he didn't want to open up and let me get a good shot of his fins. 

I swear his face is saying "Don't take my pic" lol


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Very nice sharp photo, can't wait to see some more after he settles in!


----------



## thendeathsaid

Aqua Aurora said:


> Very nice sharp photo, can't wait to see some more after he settles in!


I took a few more 










And a video


----------



## SunnyCydUp

fantastic shots thedeathsaid!!

Here's Chief earlier after his tank maintenance.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow ! Chief is really beautiful


----------



## SunnyCydUp

litelboyblu said:


> Wow ! Chief is really beautiful


Thank you very much!


----------



## stephndsz

*Got a new Halfmoon baby Betta today!*

I don't think I can take a better picture of him than this!


----------



## liz26914

he's gorgeous


----------



## appleandpebble

*Apple's follow up*

I finally took better pictures of my CT betta, Apple! YOu have nooo idea how difficult it was to catch him and put him in another tank (I was going to clean his planted tank so I didn't want him in my way)... He really got bigger :3


----------



## logisticsguy




----------



## ScarletBetta94

*Perseus the Dragon Scale Delta Tail!*

This is Perseus (Percy for short), who I got at PetCo! He's a multicolor dragon scale delta tail! he's so gorgeous!


----------



## TerriGtoo

stephndsz said:


> I don't think I can take a better picture of him than this!


He is one beautiful betta! Amazing colors.


----------



## appleandpebble

ScarletBetta94 said:


> This is Perseus (Percy for short), who I got at PetCo! He's a multicolor dragon scale delta tail! he's so gorgeous!


I like his little mouth :3


----------



## ToniMarieHolka

Spike








TJ








fish at petsmart








another fish from petsmart








and my dream betta that i wish i had room for from petsmart


----------



## ScarletBetta94

*Thanks!*



appleandpebble said:


> I like his little mouth :3


Thanks!!!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

logisticsguy said:


>


OMG i want your orange and red spotted male!!! give me his orange babies!!!


----------



## afirose333

Here's my first betta, brought him home Tuesday night. I named him Mori. He's still adjusting obviously, so he's been flaring at every little thing. Even his food pellets! lol

Here he is in a partial flare, and then just glaring.


----------



## Tree

my two Mustard Gas Boys.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Love how different your mustards are, also love how the plakat is perma angry with that bit of scale(?) growth on the eye. Wish I could find a black and orange betta like your first boy (but without the blue/'green' in the body) would be very halloween-y.


----------



## kjg1029

O: i love Mg's! no fair! there gorgeous!


----------



## Tree

Aqua Aurora said:


> Love how different your mustards are, also love how the plakat is perma angry with that bit of scale(?) growth on the eye. Wish I could find a black and orange betta like your first boy (but without the blue/'green' in the body) would be very halloween-y.



thanks =) I LOVE the way his eyes look indeed. I just hope it does not diamond over the eye in the future. ^^

Look up Chocolate bettas. That type of color has brown/black and yellow/orange colors at times. =) I am still looking for a Chocolate betta along with a perfect Koi Betta. <3




kjg1029 said:


> O: i love Mg's! no fair! there gorgeous!


LOL I'm sure you will find an MG someday. =) what I want to find is a Mustard gas Dumbo ear. now THAT would be a pretty betta!


----------



## Crossroads

Tree why you have such pretties?


> LOL I'm sure you will find an MG someday. =) what I want to find is a Mustard gas Dumbo ear. now THAT would be a pretty betta!


also I know I want one too! Like had my new DTHMPK in my avatar been an EE
I'd have died

on the spot

immediately


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Tree said:


> thanks =) I LOVE the way his eyes look indeed. I just hope it does not diamond over the eye in the future. ^^
> 
> Look up Chocolate bettas. That type of color has brown/black and yellow/orange colors at times. =) I am still looking for a Chocolate betta along with a perfect Koi Betta. <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I'm sure you will find an MG someday. =) what I want to find is a Mustard gas Dumbo ear. now THAT would be a pretty betta!


Aaaahhhh ffffff must find one now!! And preferably plakat as I don't want to risk a fun nipper.. Or female *starts seaching*


----------



## Tree

Aqua Aurora said:


> Aaaahhhh ffffff must find one now!! And preferably plakat as I don't want to risk a fun nipper.. Or female *starts seaching*


LOL! IKR?! and agreed with the fin nipper. I think I will be getting Plakats in the future. 



Crossroads said:


> Tree why you have such pretties?
> 
> <3 not sure. lol
> 
> 
> also I know I want one too! Like had my new DTHMPK in my avatar been an EE
> I'd have died
> 
> on the spot
> 
> immediately


GAH that would be awesome!


----------



## kjg1029

indeed a MG EE would be quite a find..i could never leave without it! lolxD


----------



## amphirion

earlier, someone posted a thread inquiring why on earth would people want to breed bettas, i believe these photos summarize my reasons excellently.


----------



## Sabina88

Kahlan 
View attachment 450618


View attachment 450626


----------



## SunnyCydUp

Chief, earlier this evening, pondering why he can't get along with other tank mates - such as shrimp, snails, etc.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

SunnyCydUp said:


> Chief, earlier this evening, pondering why he can't get along with other tank mates - such as shrimp, snails, etc.


Why 'get along' with something you can just eat?


----------



## Kithy

Aqua Aurora said:


> Why 'get along' with something you can just eat?


True enough lol

Sometimes it's the order you introduce the fish. You can try taking him out and rearranging the whole tank and put the other fish in first. After a little while you turn the light off and add the betta. It MIGHT work but it's probably easier to just keep him alone. 

I had one boy who loved his snail friend. And when the friend died he destroyed his fins. So I bought an apple snail, thinking that would be fine. Yeah, he slammed her against the glass and ate her. 

Bettas are weird.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Kithy said:


> True enough lol
> 
> Sometimes it's the order you introduce the fish. You can try taking him out and rearranging the whole tank and put the other fish in first. After a little while you turn the light off and add the betta. It MIGHT work but it's probably easier to just keep him alone.
> 
> I had one boy who loved his snail friend. And when the friend died he destroyed his fins. So I bought an apple snail, thinking that would be fine. Yeah, he slammed her against the glass and ate her.
> 
> Bettas are weird.


He did not accept your replacement 'friend' lol glad he didn't break the glass with that shell slamming O.O


----------



## Kithy

Aqua Aurora said:


> He did not accept your replacement 'friend' lol glad he didn't break the glass with that shell slamming O.O


Nope, he was all "THIS IS NOT GARY! IMPOSTOR!" Was pretty funny but sad. I realllly loved the name too. Appletini!


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

*My bettas' pics!*

I got my two baby bettas mid October from Petco. Here they each are on their first day home:
The multicolor Cambodian is Flash, and the red is Lava


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

*And now!*

Here they are now, beginning of November! So many changes is just a couple weeks!


----------



## Kiara1125

I got Spyro in June and put him in my 55g. He's 3" long, yet he's dwarfed by my 8" long synodontis ocellifer, but he's still a cutie who zooms through my tank and loves to play with my 6" long fancy goldfish. Every time the lights go off, he sleeps on a jungle val leaf and he tends to be a metallic green - even though there are no lights on him. He's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Kiara1125 said:


> I got Spyro in June and put him in my 55g. He's 3" long, yet he's dwarfed by my 8" long synodontis ocellifer, but he's still a cutie who zooms through my tank and loves to play with my 6" long fancy goldfish. Every time the lights go off, he sleeps on a jungle val leaf and he tends to be a metallic green - even though there are no lights on him. He's absolutely gorgeous.


Very lovely boy, and interesting catfish you have, not seen that one before...


----------



## bettabrittney

Here are a few photos of my lil guy Norbert (named after the dragon Hagrid had in Harry Potter). I got him about a month ago and I'm in love. The first pictures is from a few days ago, and the others are from about two weeks ago. He looks so much healthier now than when I got him.


----------



## FinleaPea

Just got a new betta! It's been about a week since my first betta, Finlea died and I felt it was time to get another one. She's an Orange Dalmatian veil tail. Already very trusting, doesn't startle, just a happy go lucky little girl Still stuck between the names, Hosah(means trusting), Bouche(she has the cutest mouth), and Blue Eyes(because she has blue eyes, duh). I'm so in love with her
View attachment 457490


----------



## SplashyBetta

Watermelon, male veiltail, I've had him for seven months -

I love him so much ♥


----------



## Kiara1125

Aqua Aurora said:


> Very lovely boy, and interesting catfish you have, not seen that one before...


Thank you!

As for the synodontis ocillifer - his name is Lynx.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Kiara1125 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> As for the synodontis ocillifer - his name is Lynx.


Adorable boy, looks like he'd enjoy a chin rub ^^ Surprised you can keep gravel and not have his whiskers worn down (they don't even look irritated/damaged), thought most catfish with barbels/whiskers needed sand tanks, learn something new every day.


----------



## Remi

Quint











Sharpie


----------



## redheadlja

Hey guys! I figured I would post some pictures up of my Dragon Scale, Crash. He's my first betta. Sorry for the low picture quality, they were taken on an ipod.

View attachment 459258


View attachment 459266


View attachment 459274


----------



## redheadlja

I'm also sorry that they are sideways haha.


----------



## Remi

Pictures of my new guy. Working on a name for him.
He's got such a little attitude. He has a neighbor on both sides and when they come over to the divider all huffy and puffy he swims right up, puts his nose to the divider, and just stares like 'Haha you can't get me!'


----------



## redheadlja

He's gorgeous! I love his colors!


----------



## Remi

Yeah I thought the pattern was nice.
Can anyone tell me what color he is? I tried looking around but this coloring stuff gets confusing.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I think that's called salamander? at least I've seen Thai sellers on aquabid sue that term for fish of that coloration.


----------



## Remi

Ahhh well I googled that and it seems to match up.
Funny how I found, I think, four different site about colors and none had that on it. Always something to learn.
Thank you! :-D


----------



## BlackMoon

Delete


----------



## MaeLily

Remi said:


> Pictures of my new guy. Working on a name for him.
> He's got such a little attitude. He has a neighbor on both sides and when they come over to the divider all huffy and puffy he swims right up, puts his nose to the divider, and just stares like 'Haha you can't get me!'



Wow! Your guy has the most adorable "puppy-dog eyes" I have ever seen on a fish. Pullin' my heartstrings


----------



## Remi

Don't let him fool you. His catch phrase is "but what did I do?" He likes to harass his neighbor, Quint, so badly I'm moving Quint to a different tank this weekend.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

*Xerxes




Alastor




Magnus




Aristocoles



*


----------



## Remi

So this is how Sharpie gets attention. Doesn't have to do a thing. Just sit still and give me that face, haha.
I think the filter current may run there and make it a comfy spot to hang out.










And then when I caught him and he realized I noticed him


----------



## Remi

Aqua Aurora said:


> *Xerxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alastor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aristocoles
> 
> 
> 
> *


I am in love with your tank set ups. Will you come make mine so pretty? :-D


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Remi said:


> I am in love with your tank set ups. Will you come make mine so pretty? :-D


Thank you! I wouldn't call mine pretty by planted tank standards, they're fairly simple compared to what some achieve with aquaplaning (use of rock or wood hardscape and live pants). If you want inspiration (tank photos) and knowledge about plant tanks (how to set up and care for them) check out plantedtank forums, Planted Nano Tanks, Tank journals, and Photography sections will be fairly pick heavy, also check out these threads
[picos/nanos, low to no tech]
[lush low tech tanks]
[10g or less planted tanks]


----------



## Swishfish

View attachment 473201
My fish is named Swishy.


----------



## BlueInkFish

My photography skills have started to get better! So I thought I would drop in to show you all my fish, since I have only seen your guys' fish and never showed you mine :lol:


----------



## BlueInkFish

One more photo! I dont want to ruin this thread by posting a new post for every picture! I need to learn how to add multiple photos to one post! Sorry! Im also sorry for the scrathes! I have an acrylic tank and for some reason it has some minor issues.

This picture was cool, it seems as if my betta girl was trying to salsa dance :roll:


----------



## BlackMoon

Nice pics.^^^^


----------



## BlueInkFish

BlackMoon said:


> Nice pics.^^^^


Thank you!


----------



## PancakeTheBetta

View attachment 477938


my newest boy, Panda. Named randomly by my boyfriend. I think he's a yellow/orange cambodian? But I'm not sure, he could just still be growing colors after being in petstore water for so long. I'm smitten, when flaring I think he hits 180! Maybe when he gets a little stronger I'll breed him to my only female; Peach. As she is definatly a yellow cambodian.

View attachment 477962​


----------



## BlueInkFish

The would be a perfect pair!!!!!!! Awesome and very beautiful!


----------



## Polkadot

*My gorgeous Giant PK baby boy Mako! *


----------



## Polkadot

*My beautiful HMPK boy Arrow! He is really sweet! :mrgreen:

My camera doesn't do his colours justice though,he is so shimmery & stunning.*


----------



## Polkadot

*Top view of my sweet little VT boy Button (aka Tommy-Tatters) playing in his tank! :mrgreen:*


----------



## Nikki86

*Meet pretty boy*

Pretty Boy and his home


----------



## fleetfish

New, very tiny mustard gas doubletail boy, Bilbo - He looks a bit bewildered but is actually an extremely curious little fellow


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Bilbo looks like he jsut had a big meal. Really love how reflective his blues are!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Snapped a few recent shots of Reuben and Aster


----------



## Poro

Emperor Speckles the purple marble baby

King Lunar the green butterfly

Berry the pink/blue/purple speckled butterfly

Canvas the blue rosetail

Christmas the redgreen betta


----------



## trih

Lots of gorgeous looking bettas!


----------



## Minty1612

This is Tael:


----------



## meiratyn

The boy I just bought. He'll be here sometime next week.


----------



## BettaThugLife

*Leon*

Leon, our pearl colored Betta. Very active, energetic, curious ... we like him!


----------



## Sadist

Wow, those are all gorgeous!


----------



## Nikki86

*New boys*

I bought my boys today so no name yet.. I don't have the faintest idea what to call them. They were labeled at Petco as dragon scale betta so I'm not sure if their halfmoon or super delta tail? Also one of them is a metallic/bronze color idk what it's called and it's hard to define his color since it's different every time I take a picture.


----------



## Nikki86

*New boys*

My phone will not allow me to post but one picture at a time


----------



## Nikki86

*Names?*

Here's another pic of the metallic one


----------



## Kisiel

Nikki86, none of these fish are dragon scales, they're metallic  Pet stores are notorious for mislabelling their fish! 

It's difficult to tell what tail types they are without a full flare pictures, if you could get some that would be great 

They're gorgeous, I especially like the first boy and his yellow ventrals!


----------



## Nikki86

*No names*

Thanks for the info! Still no names for the guys so any help would be appropriated. Bronze/ silver one doesn't like to have his picture taken and will not flare for me  but here's the blue one in full flare or as close as I could get a pic of it


----------



## Remi

Picked up a new boy today. He's still floating in his tank so here are some cup photos.

Loved how the light caught his colors here.









And this was the best flare I could photograph from his cup. He likes to wiggle while he flares. 


















Tomorrow I'm finally off work and I'll get my real camera out and hopefully get some good ones.


----------



## Nikki86

*Funny fish*

The blue one loves to looks out of his lantern)


----------



## Nikki86

*Somewhat flare lol*

This is close as I could snap a pic of lol


----------



## Remi

Nikki that photo of him looking out the lantern is too cute. 

In tank photo of him with the real camera.
I'm thinking of naming him Smokey but I haven't decided yet. :-?


----------



## Nikki86

Ohhhh pretty name and fish Remi!! 
I be decided to name the blue butterfly Indigo and the metallic/copper one Camo )


----------



## Marvelfan8

*Jarvis!*

First of all, you all have BEAUTIFUL bettas!! So many amazing fin shapes and colors! Love them all!

Alright, here is my male betta, Jarvis! He is blue with a red "beard" and red streaked throughout his fins. He was purchased at my local pet store (Petland). I have only had him for 3 days but he has won my heart with his silly antics and great personality!


----------



## hilaree

oops. don't know how to delete an empty post.


----------



## BamNeko

I'll introduce my fishies.


Neko
She is a Blue Veil Tail Female
This will be the only fish I shall cry over if she dies.
(Neko and Taffy and this is after I learned Female Betta's can't be put together cause Neko killed Taffy)
Taffy is at top RIP
Neko is at the bottom and you can see how she got her name









Leroy Jenkins
He is a Dragon Scale Betta
This fish is a RIOT! Omg. He LOVES to attack his little dinosaur decor is his bowl.
Picture from April 24 2014(Day I got him)









Today









NEWB
He is a Veil Tail Male, apparently his name is GPS Signal Lost. He needs a better name then that.
He is a nice dark orange color and he has blue tips on his fins. I love it when he flairs at Neko









YES All my fish are in small bowls, please do not jump on my case for that as I am planning on getting them a 2.5 gallon within the future OR moving them into a 1 gallon until I am able to move out where they will have a bigger tank.​


----------



## Nikki86

Pretty fishies @bamNeko. I was just on walmart.com browsing the aquariums and they have a 3 gallon with under gravel filter and air pump for $25  I'm debating on getting another boy and will need another aquarium this seems like a good deal!


----------



## FishyFishy89

It's actually NOT an undergravel filter. It's just an air stone in a tube. Lol
Either way, bowls are fine provided they are properly mantained.
Also, females CAN be put together. But they need to be in a larger group, in a 20+ gallon heavily planted tank to disperse aggression.


----------



## SplashyBetta

Watermelon:









Mochi:









Poseidon:









Blueberry:


----------



## hilaree

can't figure this out. oh well.


----------



## jato

Nikki86 said:


> Pretty fishies @bamNeko. I was just on walmart.com browsing the aquariums and they have a 3 gallon with under gravel filter and air pump for $25  I'm debating on getting another boy and will need another aquarium this seems like a good deal!


I wouldn't recommend this tank. I had it for my first betta. The gravel filtration is a lie, this tank reflects horribly and needs bright lighting or your betta will see himself (especially in low light if the tank light is on). Plus then when you add the filter it can add a strong current as it is a cylindrical tank and is tall instead of wide.

Your better off getting one of their 5 gal starter kits imo, hope it helps make your decision!


----------



## Nikki86

jato said:


> I wouldn't recommend this tank. I had it for my first betta. The gravel filtration is a lie, this tank reflects horribly and needs bright lighting or your betta will see himself (especially in low light if the tank light is on). Plus then when you add the filter it can add a strong current as it is a cylindrical tank and is tall instead of wide.
> 
> Your better off getting one of their 5 gal starter kits imo, hope it helps make your decision!


Thanks for the help I'd really prefer a mini bow anyway  petsmart has just put them on sale ) (2.5)


----------



## Nikki86

*Camo and his moss ball*

I changed Camo's rocks from pink multi color to white last night and added a moss ball. He seems to like it  I've seen him relaxing on it off and on today


----------



## HomerJay

*My 2 new guys*


----------



## escobert

HomerJay said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Remi

Meeko made his first bubble nest.


----------



## Nikki86

Awesome @Remi I wish my boys would make one!


----------



## Andromeda

Well I want to show you guys my Male Betta fish, when I "bought" (more like rescue ) him about a year ago they told me he was a halfmoon betta, but I would really consider your opinions... Well, here's Andromeda.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Looks like a double rose tail to me


----------



## Andromeda

Yea... Sorry for the quality, it's always hard to get his fins on camera


----------



## ucautucu

*My boys*

My beautiful fishes: Riko (the green one) and Ciufix (the red one).
I'm so proud of them


----------



## Sadist

Gorgeous crowntails! I love Riko's coloring!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

This is a hilarious photo I took of my Betta persephone. The two brothers were sparring. The one on the right looks like he is dead. But it's just because he was flaring and wriggling sideways and ended up on the ground.


----------



## Polkadot

^ Looks like a KO! :lol:


----------



## Remi

Got a good shot of Bandit's lipstick.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Beautiful!

Just won an auction off of aquabid and I would love to show you all his picture from the breeder, I can't wait to see him in person, this fellow is a breeder candidate of my next Betta breeding project!


----------



## KitDewStein

Congrats on winning the pretty boy Blu! Can't wait to see that spawn!


----------



## Marvelfan8

ucautucu said:


> My beautiful fishes: Riko (the green one) and Ciufix (the red one).
> I'm so proud of them


Wow! I love Riko's green color!!


----------



## Marvelfan8

litelboyblu said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Just won an auction off of aquabid and I would love to show you all his picture from the breeder, I can't wait to see him in person, this fellow is a breeder candidate of my next Betta breeding project!


He's beautiful!!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Thank you both! I really am excited!


----------



## Jessicatm137

He's lovely Blu! Congrats!


----------



## Nikki86

Oh WOW he's Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Thank you both! It's very exciting, I'm still waiting on the perfect female for him though! This spawn is going to be very exciting! I wonder what colors I may get from such a spawn?


----------



## lasicity

Hey everyone! I wanted to share my veil tail Betta Jeffery! 
First photo is the day I got him (start of December) and the second was taken today 
(ps I understand he has torn fins :-( I am treating them!) 
View attachment 493825

View attachment 493833


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Very cute <3


----------



## Remi

litelboyblu said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Just won an auction off of aquabid and I would love to show you all his picture from the breeder, I can't wait to see him in person, this fellow is a breeder candidate of my next Betta breeding project!


His colors and pattern are just beautiful.


----------



## SunnySideIvy

Hi! I wanted to share my Halfmoon male, Drax!


----------



## Reccka

I was just able to get a picture of my new boy Carmello flaring.










I think he's so pretty! I'm really glad I got a picture of him doing this.


----------



## LaRougeRaven

The top photo is what Poseidon looked like before his Fin Rot. And the bottom picture is of him right now, it's slowly growing back.


----------



## LaRougeRaven

Reccka said:


> I was just able to get a picture of my new boy Carmello flaring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's so pretty! I'm really glad I got a picture of him doing this.


Wow! He's beautiful!


----------



## Sunset02

This is my little baby Nikoo.


----------



## violettec

*Oliver*

Oliver got a new decoration and he started attacking the light colored rocks. He's calmed down, now. :roll:


----------



## violettec

SunnySideIvy said:


> Hi! I wanted to share my Halfmoon male, Drax!


Ooh. I love his colors.


----------



## swampdiamonds

Sunset02 said:


> This is my little baby Nikoo.


I love his grumpy face.


----------



## swampdiamonds

This is Ron Burgundy. Keeping it classy.


----------



## LaRougeRaven

All these fish are beautiful


----------



## inktip

SunnySideIvy said:


> Hi! I wanted to share my Halfmoon male, Drax!


Drax looks almost like my Wendigo!


----------



## famgeck

*My fish*

This is my beta, Tarin.


----------



## kenny780

this is my fish still haven't come up with name any suggestions?


----------



## bserrano2

meet Navi


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Ooh I love navi


----------



## Greenapp1es

SunnySideIvy said:


> Hi! I wanted to share my Halfmoon male, Drax!


Drax looks like he could be Neptune's long lost brother!


----------



## SunnySideIvy

Wow! They seriously look like each other! That's really cool!


----------



## bserrano2

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Ooh I love navi


Thank you!!!! :-D


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

bserrano2 said:


> meet Navi


Navi is AMAZING!


----------



## bserrano2

AlwaysAnimals said:


> Navi is AMAZING!


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Schmoo

Wow! Navi is a gorgeous betta!


----------



## Schmoo

Huzbug and I brought a new boy home yesterday. :3 Meet Carth, a sweet little DT male. 


View attachment 498762


----------



## Greenapp1es

Schmoo said:


> Huzbug and I brought a new boy home yesterday. :3 Meet Carth, a sweet little DT male.
> 
> 
> View attachment 498762


What a cutie!


----------



## Schmoo

Greenapp1es said:


> What a cutie!


Thanks! :3


----------



## bserrano2

Schmoo said:


> Huzbug and I brought a new boy home yesterday. :3 Meet Carth, a sweet little DT male.
> 
> 
> View attachment 498762


He's adorable!!!!! I love that color!!


----------



## Schmoo

bserrano2 said:


> He's adorable!!!!! I love that color!!


Thanks!  I, admittedly, wasn't too fond of him when my husband first picked him out, but he's definitely grown on me.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Would he be a blue Cambodian?


----------



## Kisiel

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Would he be a blue Cambodian?


Either that, or a grizzle - I see some darker spots near the dorsal fin. Either way, he's _stunning_!


----------



## fishtankwatcher

Beautiful!

My SO won't let me get any white ones (my favs)




Schmoo said:


> Huzbug and I brought a new boy home yesterday. :3 Meet Carth, a sweet little DT male.
> View attachment 498762


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

[URL="[/URL]
This is what I wake up to in the morning.....


----------



## fishtankwatcher

Beautiful!!


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

Aww thanks! She has such a grumpy face :3


----------



## fishtankwatcher

Alyssalovesbettas said:


> Aww thanks! She has such a grumpy face :3


Haha, I didn't see grump, I did see impatience... (Fish "Servant, do you know how long I've been waiting for food? 5 min! That is eternity, TVM") hee:lol:heee


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas

Oh my gosh! That is so her :lol: She had just eaten though.... Little Fatty :3


----------



## Sadist

Mine are like that whenever someone enters the room. You'd think they never got fed!


----------



## bserrano2

Alyssalovesbettas said:


> [URL="[/URL]
> This is what I wake up to in the morning.....


hahah thats funny. when i come home mine shoots me a do you know what time it is look lol


----------



## Greenapp1es

Alyssalovesbettas said:


> [URL="http://
> This is what I wake up to in the morning.....


OMG - that's ADORABLE!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Sadist said:


> Mine are like that whenever someone enters the room. You'd think they never got fed!


Reminds me of my angel community
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10200111060776453&permPage=1


----------



## FreedomEagle50

Here are a couple of my Rose Pedal, Kaleo.


----------



## Beccall

Well my first Betta, Captain Hook passed away about a month ago due to the stress of moving around for Christmas Break since I couldn't leave him alone in my dorm room for a month. But after loosing him it took me awhile to find another betta good enough to replace dear old Captain, but a couple weeks ago I found this guy and he is perfect. And I finally figured out the perfect name for him after careful planning. So here is my betta, Baelfire.
Sorry for the poor quality, he never stops moving...


----------



## FishyFishy89

Once Upon a Time fan up there!! Perfect name


----------



## BlueInkFish

FishyFishy89 said:


> Once Upon a Time fan up there!! Perfect name


Don't forget about me!!! I love the name 

To bad Netflix doesn't update their movies or show episodes very often...


----------



## saltandpepper2

Here is my betta, who's name is Mr. Smarty (don't ask) is he considered a normal or super delta? can't decide. He's not fully flared in this pic, just kinda chilling.



View attachment 503050


----------



## Greenapp1es

saltandpepper2 said:


> Here is my betta, who's name is Mr. Smarty (don't ask) is he considered a normal or super delta? can't decide. He's not fully flared in this pic, just kinda chilling.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 503050


He's either going to be a super delta or a halfmoon, but we would need a full flaring pic to know for sure.


----------



## Marvelfan8

inktip said:


> Drax looks almost like my Wendigo!


Your Wendigo looks a lot like my Jarvis too! Lol!


----------



## Popoffblue

Here is my new betta I bought today
Was told he is a half moon, is this correct?


----------



## saltandpepper2

Here are more pics of my fishy, halfmoon or super delta?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Popoffblue we need a flaring pic
Saltandpepper2 super delta


----------



## Popoffblue

Hope this is better


----------



## Greenapp1es

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Popoffblue we need a flaring pic
> Saltandpepper2 super delta


In the 2nd pic for salt&pepper he almost looks like he could be a halfmoon, but his anal fin is blocking the bottom view. I was hoping the third pic would help clarify, but it's not clear enough to tell. Jury is still out imo. Tough call - it could go either way but he's close. The second pic looks to be the only full flaring pic - it's the only one we're seeing his beard.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Popoffblue HM
greenapples I was looking at the second pic, since I can't tell in the first two. Do you, who sees him daily, think he has a 108degree spread? If so then he is a halfmoon, in pic 2 that's not a full flare but it's still like a 160, so I wouldn't be surprised at all if he is halfmoon


----------



## Greenapp1es

I think we might be considering different pics between pics 2 and 3, haha.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Greenapp1es said:


> In the 2nd pic for salt&pepper he almost looks like he could be a halfmoon, but his anal fin is blocking the bottom view. I was hoping the third pic would help clarify, but it's not clear enough to tell. Jury is still out imo. Tough call - it could go either way but he's close. The second pic looks to be the only full flaring pic - it's the only one we're seeing his beard.


Ditto
My exact thought. Don't super deltas have beyond a 180° spread?


----------



## Greenapp1es

No, super deltas have spread close to 180, but not quite reaching 180.

Halfmoons reach 180.

Over-halfmoons beat 180.


----------



## kman

Finally, an _almost_ decent shot of Wrigley. I should really try to set up a serious photo session of sorts one of these days. 










I've been a Crowntail guy for a long time, but I have to say (with apologies to my prior bettas!) that this is the prettiest betta I've ever had!


----------



## BlueInkFish

And indeed pretty he is!!


----------



## Brittyboo

All very good looking bettas! Here's my two guys 
Buddy the dragon scale and Kohl is my brand new orange guy, brought him home yesterday


----------



## astrong1027

New betta owner here  This place is so awesome and everyone has such beauties. My kids saved their money for this guy. He is in a 5.5gal planted tank. I had 2 50gal tanks with cichlids years ago so I knew he needed the space . Picked him out at petsmart. He was labeled as a halfmoon, but I am not exactly sure I agree. When he flares (at the poor mermaid statue lol) his tail looks more like a rose type. Not exactly sure on the color either. In the light he's a heather gray with an irridecent body. More of a gun metal color otherwise. Any thoughts, info, etc. would be greatly appreciated


----------



## astrong1027

Ugh, the picture didn't post correctly. Not sure what I did wrong. It won't give me the option to upload it from the computer. I'll try again.


----------



## astrong1027

*I figured it out!*

I figured out the picture thing! Sorry for 3 posts, I'm new to forums in general haha. As I said before, I'm not sure how to classify him color and shape wise. Not that it matters, we love him no matter what, just curious  I know he isn't in full flair in either pic. Thanks again.


----------



## Nikki86

astrong1027 said:


> I figured out the picture thing! Sorry for 3 posts, I'm new to forums in general haha. As I said before, I'm not sure how to classify him color and shape wise. Not that it matters, we love him no matter what, just curious  I know he isn't in full flair in either pic. Thanks again.


He's a copper (their my fav) lol not sure on the tail


----------



## Moirica

This is my Fred. He seems to be doing okay for a new fish, minus the fin tearing issues I'm having at the moment. 


















The second one is when Fred swam up to see what I was doing.


----------



## konstargirl

He's pretty. Where did you get him?


----------



## konstargirl

swampdiamonds said:


> This is Ron Burgundy. Keeping it classy.


He looks like my late Miyavi.


----------



## Moirica

He's from a petsmart. Took a lot of sorting through cups to find this guy hiding in the back.


----------



## Polkadot

*My sweet little gold HMPK boy TIKE checking out his tank.He is lovely! * :mrgreen:


----------



## Abhinand

My DT Betta Jones flaring for the first time 
View attachment 510954


----------



## Starburst44

Beautiful fish! These are my three boys:

Watson
View attachment 511930


Crick
View attachment 511938


My newest, Nobel
View attachment 511946


----------



## fleetfish

Beautiful new HM boy, Bowki, a petsmart find. I've been downsizing considerably but this boy ... when I saw him I NEEDED him! He's still young and has room to grow.


----------



## Nikki86

fleetfish said:


> Beautiful new HM boy, Bowki, a petsmart find. I've been downsizing considerably but this boy ... when I saw him I NEEDED him! He's still young and has room to grow.


WOW he's gorgeous! I would have taken him home too!!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Newest member of the Burgess Clan. I bet he'll marble up nicely. I still can't believe my husband willingly encouraged me to spend $20 on a fish.


----------



## Nikki86

My boy Camo before tail biting


----------



## Nikki86

Indigo


----------



## FishyFishy89

My new guy settling in. Need name ideas


----------



## BlueInkFish

He's a beauty!

How about...

Xerath, Cho (pronounced *Choe*), Reaver, Soul, Braum


----------



## FishyFishy89

litelboyblu said:


> He's a beauty!
> 
> How about...
> 
> Xerath, Cho (pronounced *Choe*), Reaver, Soul, Braum


I like all those ideas. It might take me a day or so to settle on one.

EDIT: is Xerath from LoL?


----------



## BlueInkFish

FishyFishy89 said:


> I like all those ideas. It might take me a day or so to settle on one.
> 
> EDIT: is Xerath from LoL?



Omg.. I'm embarrassed! You caught me! Haha. Yes. It is from LoL we should play some time together if you play it  !
But all of those name are from LoL except the soul and reaver. Their from Dravens skin 

Lol!


----------



## FishyFishy89

litelboyblu said:


> Omg.. I'm embarrassed! You caught me! Haha. Yes. It is from LoL we should play some time together if you play it  !
> But all of those name are from LoL except the soul and reaver. Their from Dravens skin
> 
> Lol!


Don't be! We fellow gamers have nothing to be embarrassed of. I used to play LoL. But I play WoW more. I work quite often, so more than 1 game is too much. Haha


----------



## BlueInkFish

FishyFishy89 said:


> Don't be! We fellow gamers have nothing to be embarrassed of. I used to play LoL. But I play WoW more. I work quite often, so more than 1 game is too much. Haha




Haha! Well. It's good to know many people have so much in common with me! I didn't even know there were that much "geeks" on here :lol:


----------



## AlwaysAnimals

Nikki86, your bettas are AH-MAZING!!


----------



## ally123

Frank


----------



## InStitches

beautiful fish, cool tank


----------



## ally123

Thanks ...


----------



## Polkadot

*My gorgeous new Giant Plakat boy Shiloh! He is so sweet & friendly.Love him! *:mrgreen:


----------



## InStitches

that is a gorgeous giant!


----------



## Nikki86

AlwaysAnimals said:


> Nikki86, your bettas are AH-MAZING!!


Thank you


----------



## Polkadot

InStitches said:


> that is a gorgeous giant!


Thank you! :-D He was at the aquarium store for months.I couldn't believe no one else bought him in all that time (I am SO glad they didn't),each time I went there I would say to him 'How are you still here?' Anyway I couldn't resist him any longer.He is such a sweetie,definitely meant to be.


----------



## fleetfish

Arrow and Valefire, my two DT boys. Arrow is the green marble and Valefire is the multi. Their personalities are totally opposite - Arrow is shy and skittish, while Valefire is just a complete ham.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Did water changes on the boys' tanks
I'm loving these Fluvals. The LEDs are really bringing out they're true colors.
I'll make separate posts of them. Since I have 5+ pictures of each.

Here's Aster. He's a veil tail with a couple extra rays. So his fins are pretty large.


----------



## FishyFishy89

And here's the new guy
Labeled as a Rose Petal in Petco but am leaning towards him being a delta tail.
He was being a bit of a show off. And I still have no name for him. Haha. It's so hard to choose. Nothing seems to stick!


----------



## Nikki86

He's so pretty!! How about Winter or solstice
@FishyFishy89


----------



## HomerJay

No name for this guy yet.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Wow. He looks as soft as velvet.


----------



## fleetfish

Beautiful Kaleo -


----------



## Litzi1964

Since he's mostly white, how about Frosty, Cloudy, Blizzard, Snowflake or Boston.


----------



## Litzi1964

for that red plakat, how about Crimson or Scarlet? Or maybe Angkor, after Angkor Wat


----------



## FishyFishy89

Wowzers! Holy bubble nest! Am currently uploading a video of him strutting around.


----------



## FishyFishy89

The video
http://s1048.photobucket.com/user/S... Uploads/20150305_213716_zpsraiu94qz.mp4.html


----------



## shumoker

*cute dragonscale/plakat*

Thought i would share pics of this cutie. He is a little over a year old i assume. Picked him up at petsmart and was going crazy in the cup. It was love at 1st sight  been living happily in a planted 5 gallon ever since.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Aster made an even bigger nest. I think someone is in the mood. Haha


----------



## MyLittleWorld

Meet Black Beauty. He's a double tail and I think he'd be considered a copper... Someone correct me if I'm wrong 😉


----------



## Aqua Aurora

MyLittleWorld said:


> Meet Black Beauty. He's a double tail and I think he'd be considered a copper... Someone correct me if I'm wrong 😉


can't tell, photos are so.. *purple*!


----------



## MyLittleWorld

Sorry - it's my led light :/


----------



## MyLittleWorld

Here, I put him next to the window for natural light...


----------



## BlueInkFish

Not my fish but I visited Petco today to find that they labeled 2 beautiful blue boys as crowntail females! I was thinking of buying them just because I love blue butterfly's or blue marbles... But I'm still debating whether I should get a white ct pair or not!


----------



## BlueInkFish

And the other male, they were so cheap due to the mislabeling... Argh, I was surely tempted by the fish selection.


----------



## FishyFishy89

2nd male does appear to be a dragon scale. 
Atleast they weren't mislabeled to where they cost MORE. Like my boy was. Speaking of him. I finally decided on a name. I've decided to name him Pascal.


----------



## Greenapp1es

"Dragon Scale Male" is the label on the cup *next* to the second guy, if you look closely. The label on guy #2's cup is hidden.

....so if they had him labeled as a crowntail female....


----------



## FishyFishy89

Oh I see. That makes sense. Haha


----------



## Aqua Aurora

MyLittleWorld said:


> Here, I put him next to the window for natural light...


yep that's a lovely copper


----------



## MyLittleWorld

😊 is there anything I can do for his two little white pectoral? fins that look clamped? I've added a couple of drops of tea tree oil.


----------



## Strawberry12

This is Pudge. He's looking rather annoyed with me at the moment...


----------



## BlueInkFish

Greenapp1es said:


> "Dragon Scale Male" is the label on the cup *next* to the second guy, if you look closely. The label on guy #2's cup is hidden.
> 
> ....so if they had him labeled as a crowntail female....




Yup correct, the sticker for the "crowntail female," is showing the other side of the sticker, the sticky side.

It was such a hard debate in my head whether I should've got them or not haha.


----------



## Greenapp1es

MyLittleWorld said:


> 😊 is there anything I can do for his two little white pectoral? fins that look clamped? I've added a couple of drops of tea tree oil.


I'd stay away from Tea Tree Oil. This is the ingredient in Melafix and Bettafix that everyone is concerned about potentially causing damage, if I remember correctly. Tea Tree Oil can coat your betta's labyrinth organ, which he uses to breathe air on the surface.


----------



## Nikki86

MyLittleWorld said:


> Here, I put him next to the window for natural light...


What a beautiful copper double tail!!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Guess who built his 1st "real" bubble nest???
View attachment 520370

This guy!!!
View attachment 520378


----------



## BamNeko

Two fish now have their own little bowls and man I'm loving Newb because he is always flaring his tail ♥

He honestly needs a better name LOL
When it's not very cloudy here I plan to do a natural light picture because I am so curious of Newb's color but I know he is orange.











My baby Neko. Next month marks her being with me for a full year <3










I took the lids off their bowls to get better pictures♥



















Neko clearly knows when the phone is looking at her it's time to stare back


----------



## pasoindy

This is my new guy. I can't seem to get a decent pic of him, but he's black with a silver/green metallic sheen and a bit of dark red on his fins.
His tank is a bit bare at the moment, but he's got an Indian Almond leaf and a bit of driftwood to hang out on. I think he's a delta. He was listed as a veil, but I'm pretty sure he's not.


----------



## greenfishfl

Farquaad was strutting his stuff when he let me take a close up, literally stayed there and looked at me waiting to finish. He defenitely didn't mover for a bit while I was fumbling with The phone.


----------



## Greenapp1es

SO Jealous! I wish my babies would stay still like that!


----------



## greenfishfl

Surprised me too, was so happy it turned into my lock screen. Meanwhile my other boy Voldemort would not stay still for even a little bit for a clear shot of him.


----------



## BamNeko

Neko does it XD and I dislike it


----------



## greenfishfl

Hehehe he for some reason is very photogenic and probably a bit vain too.


----------



## Sadist

pasoindy said:


> This is my new guy. I can't seem to get a decent pic of him, but he's black with a silver/green metallic sheen and a bit of dark red on his fins.
> His tank is a bit bare at the moment, but he's got an Indian Almond leaf and a bit of driftwood to hang out on. I think he's a delta. He was listed as a veil, but I'm pretty sure he's not.


He doesn't look much like a veil to me, either. I bet he was cheaper that way!


----------



## pasoindy

Sadist said:


> He doesn't look much like a veil to me, either. I bet he was cheaper that way!


I'm positive he's a delta/super delta at this point. I haven't tried to make him flare as he's still settling in. He seems happy though. I have a lot of tannins in this tank and he was already making bubbles this morning.


----------



## BamNeko

Magma(Newb) in his new home! I finally set it up to where the filter isn't strong and won't pull him towards it. He is checking out the dinosuar in the bowl. If things go according to plan next week I SHOULD have another bowl for Neko(though it will be a 1 gallon). The just won't be on my desk 
That is a nylon slip that is on the filter. I have 3 on there(double wrapped so it's kinda like 6) and it helped slow the filter down so it won't pull him towards it. It was suggested by a Petco employee back when Leroy Jenkins was still around.


----------



## LarixLyallii

I've only got two guys so far:

Drax: (My elegant, fin-biting little shrimp menace. He chose my husband and me at PetSmart in January)

Please forgive the photo size and the riccia that's floating in the pic. His ventrals and dorsal fin are curled/kinda wonky lookin', but he can zip through his tank like the best of 'em.


Yondu: (my slightly spoonheaded turquoise color-changing wiggle butt - he wooed me in February, also at PetSmart) 

This picture is from last week - he's actually got more red in his fins now, as well as some anacharis for him to zip through. His spread is at least 180 degrees, and his fins have grown out a TON since I got him in February.


----------



## upstatebettas

*Big ear male*

Here is a big ear male that just finished breeding on Sunday. His fry just hatched today!


----------



## Sadist

I love everyone's fish!

Here are Mr. and Mrs. Fish (named by my daughter. They're "married" even though they live in different tanks). Mr. Fish is also my avatar. You can see how much he's colored up even with the fin biting. This was a month ago, and he's got a bunch of regrowth now that I've eliminated the cause. Mrs. Fish always wants to breed even though she can't see any other fish.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

*Xerxes*

*
Alastor*


*Magnus* (does not like to be photogenic)


*Aristocoles*


Over head views


----------



## LarixLyallii

Aqua Aurora said:


> *Xerxes*


He reminds me of the Rainbow Fish!




Everyone has seriously beautiful fish on here - it's amazing.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

LarixLyallii said:


> He reminds me of the Rainbow Fish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has seriously beautiful fish on here - it's amazing.


Amusingly I thought the same thing when he colored up after arriving here.


----------



## BamNeko

I give you Sprinkles, my twin sister named him and I actually like that name he is very colorful. He currently lives in my .5 gallon bowl until his 1 gallon bowl arrives next week(I hope).


----------



## Sadist

What a lovely guy!


----------



## MugsMugsMugs

Hello Everyone, He is "FiFi" hehe. at that time he was living on a small aquarium I think it contain atleast 350ml of water only? But right now I already transfered him into a 6000ml aquarium. Im worried because he is alone. Does a male betta requires to have someone with him? Btw He is my first and wishing to be my last lmfao.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

That's stilla but for a small tank size, especially with a filter or at least heater which you should have. Bettas do not need tank mates and some are so aggressive they cannot be kept with anything else, fish, shrimp, or snail. In that size tank I would NOT add anything else.


----------



## FishyFishy89

6,000ml is 1.5 gallons.
I'd find that to be the absolute min. And no, I wouldn't be addind anything else to a tank that size.
He is a beautiful betta. I recommend finding a heater for him. There are a couple small enough and available via PetsMart.


----------



## animallife

Hello everyone! I'm new to the forum/fish keeping and even though I posted photos in my introductory thread I thought I'd add to this post as well. I have clicked through the pages on this thread quite a bit and seeing the huge variety of beautiful bettas is really amazing.

This is my new boy, Gemini.


----------



## fleetfish

Riot, being an aggressive little sir.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Can't quite tell but I think Pascal maybe marbling?
Left is before and right is current. Thoughts?


----------



## CharV

*Omg twins!!!*



FishyFishy89 said:


> Can't quite tell but I think Pascal maybe marbling?
> Left is before and right is current. Thoughts?


Oh boy!! I never thought I could find a twin! haha


----------



## MissMicki

Here are my two baby boys! Kannon is the top one. I have had him for a little over a month! Kuzco is the bottom one. I have had him for only a day! 


Kannon I was told is a copper half moon however he is starting to get a black transparent looking outer anal fin. Like how with butterflys they have clear transparent farther outer anal fin where his is black. 


Kuzco is a red Cambodian crown tail. I however think he has some marbling to him by the way his coloring is near his head.


----------



## FishyFishy89

CharV said:


> Oh boy!! I never thought I could find a twin! haha


Awh!
So cute. Haha


----------



## BamNeko

They take up my whole dresser!
(my little betta station is a mess it's on top of where all my Guinea Pig stuff go)
The blue rocks REALLY brighten up the bowls










Neko is exploring her new bowl(Magma's old bowl)










Magma in his new bowl and he loves fighting his reflection then exploring
Still dealing with his finrot issue I guess :/



















Sprinkles is being a butt and doesn't want pictures


----------



## FishyFishy89

I love how only 2 of your tanks sit on a towel XD


----------



## BamNeko

FishyFishy89 said:


> I love how only 2 of your tanks sit on a towel XD


They all are on a towel now I realized how messy I am trying to arrange a 1G tank with plants XD plus it muffles the vibration sound from the air pumps I need for 2 of my tanks(since it's also connected to the filter)


----------



## FishyFishy89

BamNeko said:


> They all are on a towel now I realized how messy I am trying to arrange a 1G tank with plants XD plus it muffles the vibration sound from the air pumps I need for 2 of my tanks(since it's also connected to the filter)


I'm messy too
My 75 gallon sits on a towel to absorb water so the wood stand isn't damaged. 
But the betta tanks are on stone end tables. So there's no risk of anything getting damaged there.


----------



## BamNeko

FishyFishy89 said:


> I'm messy too
> My 75 gallon sits on a towel to absorb water so the wood stand isn't damaged.
> But the betta tanks are on stone end tables. So there's no risk of anything getting damaged there.


My mom wants the tanks on towels so the wood doesn't get damaged. Though I realized she will miss her hand towels so I'll have to buy myself a towel sometime soon so she gets them back. The one at the end of the dresser is a Guinea Pig towel can't use it for fish.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Instead of towels, which could trap moisture against the wood, get a $5 yoga matt and cut it to size. A yoga matt is easily enough for 4 10gs with extra room, and won't trap the water


----------



## LolaQuigs

Bikeridinguckgirl14 said:


> Instead of towels, which could trap moisture against the wood, get a $5 yoga matt and cut it to size. A yoga matt is easily enough for 4 10gs with extra room, and won't trap the water


That is such a great idea. Both of my 5 gallon tanks are on towels because I am notoriously sloppy with water changes, but I think the towels look ugly sticking out from under the tanks; I never even thought to cut down a yoga mat to keep under the tanks.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Why a yoga mat? It doesn't absorb water. It would just sit ontop.


----------



## BamNeko

FishyFishy89 said:


> Why a yoga mat? It doesn't absorb water. It would just sit ontop.


Yoga mat with towels on top! Unbeatable XD. 
Like my guinea pig cage they have a durable tablecloth under towels


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

That's why, since it doesn't absorb the water it won't hold the water against the wood. Like a plastic sheet


----------



## FishyFishy89

Huh
I can see the concept. I just still feel unsure about a yoga mat under a tank. Idk why. It just makes me feel like it shouldn't be done. Again, not sure why.


Anyways, here's a smashing above shot I caught of Pascal yesterday. He's in the middle of marbling atm.


----------



## BlueInkFish

I think the yoga mat idea is very creative! Since it doesn't wet into the wood you can simply wipe it off with a paper towel or small towel!


----------



## Hyperion123

Hahaha! I was taking her picture and she got curious so she swam right up to the camera!:lol:


----------



## BamNeko

I have a yoga mate and towels. The towels are there to prevent the water dripping down(just in case) because behind my dresser is the outlet and I just don't want to take a chance. The power strip is resting on my little blue storage container. But I think it's creative though mine is WAY to big for my dresser XD


----------



## BamNeko

Neko's new bowl look. Friday I'm going to get her some silk plants. I gave up saving for the trip because it was so short noticed(I was told of it middle of March and no way would I be able to save up $500 with my paycheck[Saturday trip doesn't count]).

*void the thermometer I know it's not high enough*









And we have deemed that Sprinkles has a Cowboy Mustache XD


----------



## FishyFishy89

Omg
That is the cutest thing ever!!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Someone's getting some more marbling. With it being red, I still can't help but worry that it's something wrong. But betta breeders keep reassuring me he's just marbling.


----------



## learis

Here's my betta I got just a couple days ago. His name is Neil.


----------



## Jessicatm137

OMG he looks so much like Nightmare!! I have better pics in my album though lol


----------



## learis

Yea, nice coloring


----------



## Kasablanca

*Meet Dragon*

Meet Dragon my HM marble boy. I just did a tank redecoration tonight and I noticed how much of a colour change he had in 7 weeks.

Top left picture is the day I got him February 4th. Top right is 3 weeks later. Then the bottom is from today, March 27th.


----------



## BamNeko

Meet my twin sister's female betta Queen B



















and a Guppy photobomb :l


----------



## astrong1027

This is my newest boy from Petsmart. He was labeled as a halfmoon male betta. He was hidden in the back. Even in his cold cup he was super feisty  He is currently unnamed. The first photo is with the flash on and the second is without.


----------



## learis

Here's Inky! He's a beautiful veil tail and a busy bubble nest maker.


----------



## egdc

This is our fish, Frank!  <3


----------



## mrldragon

The new betta arrived yesterday, and he's even more beautiful than I expected! Very happy with this boy.


----------



## BamNeko

Sprinkles forgot how to Fish.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Here are my boys! 

Oliver
View attachment 534730


Dean
View attachment 534722


Sammy
View attachment 534738


Crowley
View attachment 534754


Misha
View attachment 534714


Blaine
View attachment 534746


----------



## Polkadot

*This is my beautiful boy Captain!  He is a Black Copper Giant HMPK. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Bettaobsession

This is the late Sebastian II he's was an amazing betta!


----------



## fleetfish

Nice bettas everyone!


----------



## rmarkham

Fosfomycin




Imipenem


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

Just one for now, he's not in his forever tank yet


----------



## BamNeko

Look at thees head shots! WHY DID SPRINKLES' HEAD SHOT TURN OUT BADLY!

Sprinkles










Magma










Neko


----------



## Greenapp1es

My new baby. Lookit that face!!!


----------



## Reccka

He does have a cute face! Glad to see he's looking so good!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

You're right...That's a great face! Now for photos of the others????


----------



## Greenapp1es

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You're right...That's a great face! Now for photos of the others????


LOL - I think the others are probably in here already. Maybe? Somewhere? Or maybe they're just scattered elsewhere.

Either way:
Callisto









Neptune









Enceladus









Pallas (Foster Boy)









Dione









Eclipse


----------



## BamNeko

To many fish! TO MANY FISH! How can you all take care of 5+ bettas I even struggled with 1 betta.

This is cause they get sick on me.


----------



## Greenapp1es

BamNeko said:


> To many fish! TO MANY FISH! How can you all take care of 5+ bettas I even struggled with 1 betta.


Divided tanks - and large enough tanks that I only need water changes 1-2x per week. ;-)

Also helps that I'm not working right now. I'm worried about what happens when I eventually go back. My new 20Long should help there though.


----------



## BamNeko

Greenapp1es said:


> Divided tanks - and large enough tanks that I only need water changes 1-2x per week. ;-)
> 
> Also helps that I'm not working right now. I'm worried about what happens when I eventually go back. My new 20Long should help there though.


Yeah Ima miss the fishies and piggies if I get this new job. I'd quit my current one at least since the new manager(my boss's sister) is a jerk who has so many complaints about her on yelp it isn't even funny.


----------



## thendeathsaid

New female



















I haven't thought of a name for her yet!


----------



## DangerousAngel

She's so cute!


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME

Kawai des!!!!!


----------



## FishyFishy89

Pascal is such a ham


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14

thendeathsaid said:


> New female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't thought of a name for her yet!


She is so freaking I cute and perfect


----------



## greatgabsies

My new DT, Roger! I got him about a week ago 

View attachment 542193


----------



## takumi4

Posting pics of the Bettas i rescued 2 weeks ago from a fish shop that had given up and was closing. More on it here http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=545978

Just wanted to post pics to 'register' my bettas on the forum

Beast









Macro









Fred









Ghost









Molly









Koi


----------



## DangerousAngel

Adorable names!!


----------



## thendeathsaid

Couple more pics of her since her colour has come out a little more. And she's gotten really eggy. I'm still trying to think of a name for her~ Any suggestions? I'm a total blank right now haha


----------



## BamNeko

Sprinkles and his changing color tail.
I am watching his tail to make sure finrot isn't setting in(as the top of his tail has me a bit worried)


----------



## DangerousAngel

I'm not to great with names, but maybe Cali? Her colors remind me of Calico.

Sprinkles is so pretty! I hope he doesn't have fin rot.


----------



## TuiAndLa

Played with my little point and shoot again. It's ancient and like 10mp. xD Cell phones take way better photos nowadays... which I don't have. lol

Managed to get some better photos than I usually do though. Unfortunately there are no flare photos in this shoot b/c my poor boy, Anduin is going blind. :-? But he continues to marble. Started with "panda eyes" and now his whole face is turning white.















































Still haven't gotten very satisfactory photos of my new boy, but I guess I'll post his too. Found him at Petco. I believe he's a koi betta (correct me if I'm wrong) and doesn't have a name yet. I like to think carefully before deciding on names. haha


----------



## Elleth

Those are such awesome photos! Your boys are gorgeous. If you don't mind me asking, what do you use for your photography tank? I've been contemplating getting something, but I'm not sure what works best.


----------



## Greenapp1es

@BamNeko - I don't think I'm seeing any rot there. Just some black coloration and what looks to be a little bit of tailbiting. Keep an eye on it though - and keep his water super clean. He's looking lovely though!

@TuiandLa - your boys are GORGEOUS. I really love your first boy. Excellent shots!


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Smallest betta species (currently discovered). 

Male has a canister of eggs and doesn't want anyone too close. Not even the female.


----------



## TuiAndLa

@Elleth- Thanks! ^_^ For photos, I use a square glass vase sort of thing that I got from the dollar tree, but it's very tiny and I'd prefer something a little bigger, but still able to fit on my window sill (so I can get some natural lighting). It also has rounded edges that can warp the fish if you get it at the wrong angle. I'd much prefer a pointed, hard angle container, but it still works better than the betta cup I used to use for photos. lol I'm still on the lookout for a better container though.

@Greenapp1es- Thank you! I love photography, but with my ancient point and shoot camera, how good my photos come out relies about 70% on complete luck. lol


----------



## Tree

Oh my! I love your koi thendeathsaid! so beautiful!


----------



## Supernoodle

So many gorgeous bettas!!! Of course, I have to show off my 3!! 

Tiberius!! My slightly neurotic guy ... he is sooo blue! Oh he was given to me back in January. He totally started my love for bettas up again!









Raphael...my sweet blue eyes with his large long fins I got him at Walmart for $1...I didn't think he was gonna make it. He is doing fabulously now I think he looks like a watercolor cloud 









Gabriel our CT....or as we like to call him, Baby Gabey Bue Eyes! He is a little guy and was sick when I first snagged him...yet again from Walmart but now he is in his new tank and I cannot get him to stay still long enough to get a clear photo!











t


----------



## Tree

here is one of my boys, Gar: 










and my little girl Mahi mahi:


----------



## Elleth

TuiAndLa said:


> @Elleth- Thanks! ^_^ For photos, I use a square glass vase sort of thing that I got from the dollar tree, but it's very tiny and I'd prefer something a little bigger, but still able to fit on my window sill (so I can get some natural lighting). It also has rounded edges that can warp the fish if you get it at the wrong angle. I'd much prefer a pointed, hard angle container, but it still works better than the betta cup I used to use for photos. lol I'm still on the lookout for a better container though.


Thanks!


----------



## Tree

here are better pictures of my four betta:


----------



## fleetfish

My big silly boy Neptune


----------



## BamNeko

We're doing oldest to newest for pictures of Sprinkles

Look at his lovely color change! I've no clue if it was on here or on the betta group I'm in that someone said he is a marble but I am in so much love right now! I even caught his fin rot early on too!!
His fins are looking very metallic now too! I would need to get one with him under natural light for you to see the silver/white coming in.


----------



## kaleigh

My little guy Moses.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I just LOVE Sprinkles! He's so gorgeous!!

Moses is SO cute! Has he changed any?


----------



## Elleth

Photo time!

Arausio - now has dropsy, hopefully he'll pull through.

















Edgar: 

















Eowyn:

















Faramir:

















Strange:


----------



## SoonaTheBetta

These are a few of my bettas from days gone bye


----------



## DangerousAngel

AWWW I hope your boy pulls through! Maybe he will if you caught it early.
Your others are just beautiful! Is the last one a King?


----------



## Elleth

DangerousAngel said:


> AWWW I hope your boy pulls through! Maybe he will if you caught it early.
> Your others are just beautiful! Is the last one a King?


Thanks, I hope so too. I think we caught it early, he's only a little bloated and barely, barely pineconing. He'd been acting a little off for a few days, but today was the first day I could tell it was dropsy and not just that I'd overfed a little. 

Yes, Strange is a King. We'd been talking about getting one, but hadn't meant to till late May. Went to Petco to get one last tank during the $1 per gallon sale, and saw him. He was discounted, sooooo, he ended up coming home with us.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Elleth said:


> Thanks, I hope so too. I think we caught it early, he's only a little bloated and barely, barely pineconing. He'd been acting a little off for a few days, but today was the first day I could tell it was dropsy and not just that I'd overfed a little.
> 
> Yes, Strange is a King. We'd been talking about getting one, but hadn't meant to till late May. Went to Petco to get one last tank during the $1 per gallon sale, and saw him. He was discounted, sooooo, he ended up coming home with us.


That's good to hear! Hopefully he'll be fine soon!

He is just gorgeous! His coloring is very pretty! I think Oscar is getting some hints of green on one side and hints of blue on the other! :lol:
That reminds me that I actually saw a blue one, he was really cute but didn't look as good. Poor thing.


----------



## Polkadot

SoonaTheBetta said:


> These are a few of my bettas from days gone bye


WOW the 1st and 4th bettas have amazing looking fins,beautiful! :shock:


----------



## TuiAndLa

@SoonaTheBetta- Looooooove that blue crowntail's fins. o_o *All *crowntails should look like that. lol

So um... I did a bad...

Petsmart has these new halfmoon females coming in and.... and I couldn't resist. At all. It's just.... I can't. :demented:

First girly:



















And second girl:










There was a third one (the only other halfmoon female) and ..omg. She had a solid opaque white body with fins that were such a dark red, it took a couple of minutes and 2 employee's opinions to figure out they're not black. xD No irid rays, just solid white and straight dark red fins (pretty much black anyway). lol I'm sooo tempted to just run back there. -headdesk-

I'm eager to wait a bit though and see what other colors they get. -drools- Totally starting that sorority I've always wanted! If it doesn't work out, I'll find a setup for them individually. lol


----------



## Elleth

Ohmigosh, I'm so jealous of you! Those girls are too, too gorgeous!


----------



## DangerousAngel

WOAH! Petsmart???  They are so pretty!!


----------



## Polkadot

*Two of my beautiful Giant boys - Shiloh  and Captain  .*


----------



## violettec

This is Oliver showing the camera who's boss:










This is Winston's tough guy face:


----------



## TuiAndLa

DangerousAngel said:


> WOAH! Petsmart???  They are so pretty!!


Yup, Petsmart! I couldn't believe it either. lol And thanks Elleth!

@Polkadot- Your giants are beautiful. ^_^ I wish I could have one but my Petco doesn't seem to sell them anymore, nor baby bettas. Kind of a bummer but as far as the babies go, I guess that's a good thing. lol


----------



## Polkadot

TuiAndLa said:


> @Polkadot- Your giants are beautiful.


Thanks! :mrgreen: Giants are such sweeties.

Your girls are beauties too! I usually don't much like the look of female Bettas but they are stunning. :shock:


----------



## TuiAndLa

Polkadot said:


> Thanks! :mrgreen: Giants are such sweeties.
> 
> Your girls are beauties too! I usually don't much like the look of female Bettas but they are stunning. :shock:


Aww, thank you! ^_^ I love em to pieces. lol


----------



## DangerousAngel

Polkadot said:


> *Two of my beautiful Giant boys - Shiloh  and Captain  .*


Oh They are just gorgeous!! I love Giants/Kings!


----------



## Polkadot

DangerousAngel said:


> Oh They are just gorgeous!! I love Giants/Kings!


Thanks! :mrgreen: They really are great.

Your big boy is very lovely too. :thumbsup:


----------



## DangerousAngel

Polkadot said:


> Thanks! :mrgreen: They really are great.
> 
> Your big boy is very lovely too. :thumbsup:


They are! Thanks! :mrgreen:
I hope that sometime in the future (after some of mine pass) to get another King.


----------



## TuiAndLa

Well, got my two other females to start my sorority!

Petsmart only had a few halfmoon females to choose from again. =/ But I did find one gorgeous girl. I slightly reluctantly picked the second one (just because I need a good number to start this up). The other 2 were a solid blue and a red cambodian. I regret even more not getting the black and white bicolor one from last week. lol Ah well tho. They were marked down this week too so that's a plus!

Took some quick snapshots so the quality of these pics make me cringe, but anyway...

Here's my first pick:



















And my second pick. She looks a bit rough and scraggly... and has an oddly shaped head.... but I bet she'll just look more beautiful as time goes by. lol!


----------



## DangerousAngel

AWW! they're adorable! I wish you the best of luck with your new sorority!


----------



## TuiAndLa

DangerousAngel said:


> AWW! they're adorable! I wish you the best of luck with your new sorority!


Thanks! ^_^


----------



## Kisiel

TuiAndLa, that second girl reminds me of a beluga haha.


----------



## TuiAndLa

Kisiel said:


> TuiAndLa, that second girl reminds me of a beluga haha.


Ha! That's too funny b/c I thought the other day that her head shape reminds me of an orca. I guess beluga works too! xD

She's like half the size of the others I bought, which I didn't realize til I got her home. Hope it isn't long until she's healthy and strong enough to join the rest. She also has much more black than the photo shows. It's like the lighting in the pic just washed most of it out. lol Her whole tail is black, and there's a black spot on her lower back, among other minor spots. Still trying to think of a good name for her. I feel a special attachment to her. hehe

Here's a (terrible) photo of her to show the colors a little better. lol


----------



## siberian hamster

This is Garfield the crowntail, he is tough to photograph because he rarely stops moving but he sure loves to eat.


----------



## hersheys

I saw a beautiful butterfly double tail today at my LPS. I wanted to get him so badly!!


----------



## Remi

Well I picked up a new guy yesterday. Name to come.
That's what happens when you go to get other fish supplies and have an empty space at home. 
Nothing special; just saw him and immediately needed him.
Best photo so far. 











Living in the divided 10 gallon with Meeko.


----------



## Remi

Actually. Here. For a phone flashing at a dirty tank these aren't too horrendous, haha.













They spotted eachother.
Meeko is his usual self. He's taunting No Name.


----------



## Remi

So I cleaned and dried the glass and still missed some spots that covered Harrison's face in this otherwise very nice action shot. 
His name is now Harrison.

Meeko always makes me think of an angry Powerpuff Girl.


----------



## mrldragon

Wow, they are both gorgeous boys!


----------



## intelijentperzon

mrldragon said:


> Wow, they are both gorgeous boys!


I second that!

Long time lurker, first time poster. Not quite sure how to add images, I hope this works  His name is Swedish fish, Sweid for short :-D


----------



## Tattoo Tippy

My first Betta rescue in a 10 gallon community tank. I have a month old female guppy and fingers crossed he pays no mind to her


----------



## Polkadot

@ tattoo tippy - he is really lovely!


----------



## Tattoo Tippy

Aww Thank you! I am going back to get another  He is adjusting well almost to well! I am so excited he is healthy and happy. I love being a part of this fishy community Thank you again


----------



## Polkadot

Tattoo Tippy said:


> Aww Thank you! I am going back to get another


You officially have the betta bug now! :lol:

You are welcome,he is such a pretty boy.I think he is only the 2nd white/creamy VT I have ever seen.He is a great find,just beautiful! :-D


----------



## Tattoo Tippy

Wow I didn't know he was a rarity I let him pick me haha I was just so happy to save him. The conditions I found this guy in were very sad....the others I had to leave behind were worse  I finally have the time to go back in and "rescue" another The image of these fish have haunted me the last several days. Whoever I get next I will post too. This is an awesome hobby for me


----------



## Tattoo Tippy

Oh I am sorry I wanted to ask you a question especially since you seem to now your Bettas  ....Is he considered a Spade tail? I thought VT until I looked up the tail shapes and colors section here because I thought the shape of his tail was different. Thank you in advance


----------



## Polkadot

Yes he does look like a spadetail ,if so that would make him even more of a rarity. 

That is great you will be getting another,looking forward to seeing your pics. 

I get so sad at the stores sometimes too,you just want to adopt them all for sure.But I just have to say again how very cute your boy is.I want one! :lol:


----------



## Zippy2014

*Action shot*

I love the agility of the shorter finned Betta's.


----------



## TuiAndLa

Sooo I had to return a new platy who died from some mysterious fungus (despite treatment) and as usual, it's always the most unexpected times when I find a little betta I have to have. lol

Spotted this one little *double tail* female mixed in with the veiltails. Little cambodian girl. And tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiny. Super tiny.... almost small enough to be lunch for my platies. o_o lol She's the size of the baby bettas that my Petco used to sell, but I found this girl at Petsmart. Ironically, right next to her was a super GIANT female. So huge, I thought it was a male at first. It possibly was a half giant or something.

So this little girly will be number 5 for my sorority. Probably wait for her to grow at least a little though before I put her in the pond. She's floating in a container in there during her quarantine period and all the girls were so curious! lol

Bree is my huge girl, and to give an idea of the size difference, it would take about 6, maybe 7 of this girl to make one Bree. lol


----------



## bekbekbek

This is Karlito! He is very sassy and likes to bite any fingers in his tank. He also chases the siphoning pipe when he is getting fresh water. Then he is happy because he thinks he's won and kept his tank safe!


----------



## Polkadot

@ TuiAndLa - Wow she really is a weenie girl!


----------



## TuiAndLa

@Polkadot- Yea, it's gonna kill me having to wait for her to grow. xD

@Bek- I love your tank! And Karlito is a darling little fishy. ^_^


----------



## Irish Eyes

*My guys*

All but one of my guys. Pix aren't great quality, but hopefully you get the idea .


----------



## Tattoo Tippy

Lovely fish! They look so healthy


----------



## Irish Eyes

Tattoo Tippy said:


> Lovely fish! They look so healthy


Thank you :-D. Yes, they are. The one not pictured, though, is recovering from a bad case of fin and tail rot. For awhile I thought I was going to lose him. But now, the rot has finally been knocked out, his fins are growing back, and he's once again enjoying swimming around and exploring. He's still a long way from being back to his old self, though. He's a pretty boy, too, and once his fins and poor, ravaged tail look better/longer, and I'm sure that he's going to be ok, I'll share photos of him, too. Right now, he just looks thin and sad....

Besides, I want to get better pix of all of them. I really need to photograph them in the light box with the appropriate plain background, in a small, bare container .


----------



## FishyFishy89

Irish Eyes said:


> All but one of my guys. Pix aren't great quality, but hopefully you get the idea .


Um....goldfish and bettas are not to be kept together. Goldies are coldwater fish. Bettas are tropical fish.


----------



## yogosans14

Just got a new betta!my first elephant ear one!!

What should I name him?


----------



## AccaliaJay

My boy  His tank light is on so hes a little different then from normal lighting


----------



## Aqua Aurora

yogosans14 said:


> Just got a new betta!my first elephant ear one!!
> 
> What should I name him?


I always like the idea of cloud/sky based names for white pectoral finned elephant ears. I almost named my ee "Stratus" but then a tiny pale blue tinting got in the pectoral fins.


----------



## TuiAndLa

Woaaa, photobomb!










This pic cracks me up. Lena's expression (the bg fish)... xD


"Cross my tail, hope to fry, stick a bloodworm in my eye."










I was going to get photos of Zero (the black platinum girl) but Lena had to be front and center too, as usual, so they both ended up in the photo container when I scooped them. lol Wanted pics of Lena too, so I figured -shrug- that works!

Zero's fins are healing up nicely from the first day of the sorority when the other girl tore her up (returned her butt asap). The gash across her head has healed completely. ^_^


----------



## Tangeh

^Ahh those two are so pretty, like yin and yang. ^____^


----------



## ZippyDippyDoo

TuiAndLa said:


> Woaaa, photobomb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic cracks me up. Lena's expression (the bg fish)... xD
> 
> 
> "Cross my tail, hope to fry, stick a bloodworm in my eye."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to get photos of Zero (the black platinum girl) but Lena had to be front and center too, as usual, so they both ended up in the photo container when I scooped them. lol Wanted pics of Lena too, so I figured -shrug- that works!
> 
> Zero's fins are healing up nicely from the first day of the sorority when the other girl tore her up (returned her butt asap). The gash across her head has healed completely. ^_^


Wow, they look so cool. I'm guessing Zero is a dragon betta?


----------



## TuiAndLa

Thanks, Tangeh! =D

@Zippy- I'm not sure actually. I wouldn't think she is, but frankly, what is considered dragon or not, confuses me. And I think a lot are mislabeled as dragons too, adding more confusion. Soooo, short answer: no idea! Maybe someone more knowledgeable could weigh in. :3

There was another I recently saw at Petsmart that looked just like her, but better! lol I suspect it might be her sister. She had a little more metallic scaling on her face and no red wash, just straight black fins. Took everything in my power to leave without her! xD I ended up getting another little girl who was worse off, and I'm hoping she can be a part of the sorority without issue.


----------



## BuddysHumanMum

*Buddy *

A cute pic of Buddy


----------



## Elleth

*My Current Bettas*

Thought I'd share current pictures (taken yesterday by my sister) of my current bettas.

Eowyn:

















Faramir:

















Strange:

















Lou:

















Pippin:

















Merry:


----------



## ZippyDippyDoo

BuddysHumanMum said:


> A cute pic of Buddy


He is very cute :-D


----------



## DangerousAngel

Buddy is adorable!
All your fish are gorgeous Elleth!


----------



## ZippyDippyDoo

Elleth said:


> Thought I'd share current pictures (taken yesterday by my sister) of my current bettas.


They're all so pretty. Their tanks look really colorful, too.


----------



## Elleth

Thank you guys!


----------



## Irish Eyes

FishyFishy89 said:


> Um....goldfish and bettas are not to be kept together. Goldies are coldwater fish. Bettas are tropical fish.


Um....I've been keeping fish for over 40 years. I have always kept at least one betta/goldfish combo, as they've ALWAYS been my two favorite fish species. I've never had a betta live to be LESS than 4 y/o, and my goldfish (which I generally rehome to someone with bigger tanks when they outgrow their habitats in my home--whatever size tank I have at any given time) have never lived less than 8 years (with me, plus whatever they live to with someone else). Just because you read something "are not to be kept together", doesn't mean it can't work. There are a lot of "not to be kept...." things out there that do just fine in the right hands, and with the right knowledge and care. No use citing dogma at me. I don't live by what someone reads in a book or online. I live by what works. In my case, a fancy betta with a fancy goldfish has always worked.

Thanks for your concern, but I'll stick to what has worked for me for >4 decades.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Fishy was just letting you know of the temp. differences between Goldfish and Bettas. Bettas require at least a 78 F tank. She was just concerned the water might be a bit too warm for a Goldfish or too cool for a Betta. But whatever has worked for you. You can't argue with 40 years of fish experience.


----------



## Irish Eyes

TuiAndLa said:


> _*"Cross my tail, hope to fry, stick a bloodworm in my eye."*_


That has GOT to be the funniest/cutest caption, EVER :-D!


----------



## Irish Eyes

DangerousAngel said:


> Fishy was just letting you know of the temp. differences between Goldfish and Bettas. Bettas require at least a 78 F tank. She was just concerned the water might be a bit too warm for a Goldfish or too cool for a Betta. But whatever has worked for you.


I am fully aware of their care requirements, along with the care requirements of dozens of other common and not so common freshwater fish species. Ask me about marine aquariums, and I couldn't tell you the difference between a coral and a sea slug (well, that's a bit of an exaggeration, but you get the gist), but I've had a ton of experience with many, many freshwater species over the years. Some combinations have been more successful than others, but the betta/goldfish combo has ALWAYS worked for me. All 43 years that I've been keeping aquarium fish.

When people (even perfectly nice people who I know and care for) say things like such-and-such _"are not to be kept together"_, it just bugs me. It's like telling a teenager that they can't date a person they like because the Mom and Dad think that person isn't worthy of their precious child, no matter how well-intentioned their advice or demands. That child will generally swim through hell and high water to prove their parents wrong, simply because those parents tried to reason or argue with them using their authority and supposedly superior intellect/knowledge/experience/"wisdom" to tell that child how they should live, and who they should hang out with. Children are rebellious by nature, and I had a terrible childhood, so I suppose I grew up to be somewhat more rebellious than many. Since the day I graduated from high school and left home (same day), I have let no one tell me what I can and can't do, _as __long as that something wasn't illegal or my own personal idea of immoral_. Some people have to learn by experiencing things on their own, and working out what works best for them. I'm one of those people. So I generally refuse to listen to anyone who tells me something along the lines of "you can't do that". Bet me.

Ever heard that ancient old saying about teaching your grandmother to suck eggs? Yeah. That.

Like you say, "whatever works for you". It DOES work for me, so, yeah, whatever :-D.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Irish Eyes said:


> I am fully aware of their care requirements, along with the care requirements of dozens of other common and not so common freshwater fish species. Ask me about marine aquariums, and I couldn't tell you the difference between a coral and a sea slug (well, that's a bit of an exaggeration, but you get the gist), but I've had a ton of experience with many, many freshwater species over the years. Some combinations have been more successful than others, but the betta/goldfish combo has ALWAYS worked for me. All 43 years that I've been keeping aquarium fish.
> 
> When people (even perfectly nice people who I know and care for) say things like such-and-such _"are not to be kept together"_, it just bugs me. It's like telling a teenager that they can't date a person they like because the Mom and Dad think that person isn't worthy of their precious child, no matter how well-intentioned their advice or demands. That child will generally swim through hell and high water to prove their parents wrong, simply because that parent or those parents tried to argue with them by using their authority and supposed superior intellect/knowledge/experience, and apply it to someone else's life. Children are rebellious by nature, and I had a terrible childhood. I grew up letting no one tell me what I can and can't do, as long as that something wasn't illegal or my own personal idea of immoral. Some people have to learn by experiencing things on their own, and working out what works best for them. I'm one of those people. So I generally refuse to listen to anyone who tells me something along the lines of "you can't do that". Bet me.
> 
> *Ever heard that ancient old saying about teaching your grandmother to suck eggs? Yeah. That*.
> 
> Like you say, "whatever works for you". It DOES work for me, so, yeah, whatever :-D.


I hope that wasn't geared towards me. 
But yes, I usually learn by what has worked for me. so I completely understand that.

Going back on topic, here's a baby Dangerous picture, Angel picture, and a picture of Chili.
View attachment 563082

Such a sweet baby! <3
Angel
View attachment 563090

The day I got him! <3
And Chili
View attachment 563098


----------



## Irish Eyes

DangerousAngel said:


> *I hope that wasn't geared towards me*.
> But yes, I usually learn by what has worked for me. so I completely understand that.
> 
> Going back on topic, here's a baby Dangerous picture, Angel picture, and a picture of Chili.
> View attachment 563082
> 
> Such a sweet baby! <3
> Angel
> View attachment 563090
> 
> The day I got him! <3
> And Chili
> View attachment 563098


Nope. It wasn't geared towards anyone in particular. No worries. Just a general statement about how I live my own life, and a brief description of why. No worries .

And, back on topic--your babies are beautiful! Of course, I think that about 99% of bettas I see, so I may be slightly biased .

Was Angel ever pure white? My own white, blue eyed male betta (also "Angel", perhaps not-so-oddly-enough), has started to get some darker markings. I was hoping he'd stay pure white, but apparently that's not to be the case. I guess he must have some of that marbling gene in him.... Just curious. I preferred my own guy's looks before he got the extra color. But I'll love him no matter if he changes to black! I might have to change his name, though...... *grins*


----------



## DangerousAngel

Irish Eyes said:


> Nope. It wasn't geared towards anyone in particular. No worries. Just a general statement about how I live my own life, and a brief description of why. No worries .
> 
> And, back on topic--your babies are beautiful! Of course, I think that about 99% of bettas I see, so I may be slightly biased .
> 
> Was Angel ever pure white? My own white, blue eyed male betta (also "Angel", perhaps not-so-oddly-enough), has started to get some darker markings. I was hoping he'd stay pure white, but apparently that's not to be the case. I guess he must have some of that marbling gene in him.... Just curious. I preferred my own guy's looks before he got the extra color. But I'll love him no matter if he changes to black! I might have to change his name, though...... *grins*


Ok :-D

Thank you so much! I do too LOL

No he wasn't, he looked like that the day I got him, he had some red on his Cadual, and the red started coming in on all his other fins except his Pectoral. Not he''s pink, white, red, and a shade of purple/magenta.


----------



## TuiAndLa

Irish Eyes said:


> That has GOT to be the funniest/cutest caption, EVER :-D!


Haha, glad you liked it! xD Your cello boy with the blue irid is gooorgeous. I wish I could have goldfish too but can't afford a big enough setup. lol Maybe one day. :3

Oh, and while I'm at it- here's a new photo of my itty bitty baby girl. Way better clarity. lol


----------



## Irish Eyes

Oh my goodness! What a pretty, elegant li'l lass! She's even wearing "lipstick" . She is truly beautiful.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Irish Eyes said:


> Um....I've been keeping fish for over 40 years. I have always kept at least one betta/goldfish combo, as they've ALWAYS been my two favorite fish species. I've never had a betta live to be LESS than 4 y/o, and my goldfish (which I generally rehome to someone with bigger tanks when they outgrow their habitats in my home--whatever size tank I have at any given time) have never lived less than 8 years (with me, plus whatever they live to with someone else). Just because you read something "are not to be kept together", doesn't mean it can't work. There are a lot of "not to be kept...." things out there that do just fine in the right hands, and with the right knowledge and care. No use citing dogma at me. I don't live by what someone reads in a book or online. I live by what works. In my case, a fancy betta with a fancy goldfish has always worked.
> 
> Thanks for your concern, but I'll stick to what has worked for me for >4 decades.


Hmmm
Just because you've been keeping fish for 40+ years doesn't mean you've been doing it the correct way. Something as simple was different water temps needs to be met for all fish.


----------



## TuiAndLa

Irish Eyes said:


> Oh my goodness! What a pretty, elegant li'l lass! She's even wearing "lipstick" . She is truly beautiful.


Thanks =) Can't wait til I get to release her with the sorority.


----------



## Irish Eyes

FishyFishy89 said:


> Hmmm
> Just because you've been keeping fish for 40+ years doesn't mean you've been doing it the correct way. Something as simple was different water temps needs to be met for all fish.


Just because you've been annoying, I'm now putting you on "ignore".


----------



## DangerousAngel

She's not trying to be annoying. Trust me, we all have each others fish's best interest in mind. I did forget to ask last night what temp. you keep the tank at? Just curious. 
Also, how's the boy recovering from rot doing?


----------



## Irish Eyes

Tank temps that house goldfish AND bettas--2 tanks out of 8--are set at 78F. (as with most aquariums, there can be small fluctuations in temperatures during any given day). With fancy goldfish, as opposed to common goldfish, they like higher temps. 78-ish suits them fine, as well as the bettas. All are happy and healthy in this temperature range, and I've never had disease issues. The only betta I've ever had with fin rot came to me that way, and he's never been housed near any of the others. I keep his "hospital tank" set at 81F. I've seen the temp read as low as 79 or 80 and as high as 82 upon occasion. At this temperature, his fins are growing back, well, now that the fin rot is cured.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Sounds like a great temp. to me. I thought Goldfish like much much cooler water than Bettas (not too sure how cool I thought, coming from someone who knows nothing about Fancy Goldfish) and that you had found a happy medium for the 2 of them.
I'm glad your other boy's fins are coming back in.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Goldfish DO like cooler waters. Warmer waters increase their metabolism and it is best to keep them at cooler temps.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Please try to remember this is a thread for showing photos. Please keep it on topic. 

If a post or response offends or upsets you report it (that's the box with the exclamation mark). If a Private Message offends you contact a Moderator. But more importantly abide by the Betta Fish Rules; especially #1 and #2:

1) *Be nice. *If you can't be nice, be civil. If you can't be civil, please don't post.

Even if you disagree with another member, you can express your opinion in a way that won't cause hard feelings. Please do so. 

If somebody doesn't follow this rule and is mean or insulting, please do not reply similarly, because that will only make matters worse. Instead, please report the post(s) in question and allow the Betta Fish Team to address the issue.

*2) Let the moderators do the moderating*
Do not comment on the inappropriateness of another member's post. If you think a member's post is against the rules or otherwise inappropriate, please report it to a moderator.

Further, please do not attempt to address issues with other members' behavior yourself. Members are very unlikely to change their behavior because of anything another member says to them, and attempts to confront other members typically only exacerbate an issue. Please leave it to the moderators to address other members' behavior. Because moderators have the ability to restrict members' access to the site, moderators can often get through to a member when other members can't. Please feel free to pm a moderator for help at any time.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oooh fun times up here.

I will say that, Fancy goldfish do need higher temperatures. Because of their genetic deformities (shorter body presses against the swim bladder), they need a higher temp to help them digest their food. Fancy's should be fed pea's and other veggie matter frequently to help empty their digestive system, otherwise it get's trapped and they can end up with an infection in their GI track.

Commons should stay below 70 degrees if it can be helped.

However, unless the Fancies are babies, I still wouldn't put a Betta in there lol. I'd be afraid the Goldfish would try to eat them :roll: my friend breeds them and they can be a little...well, silly sometimes. They're like kids; trying to fit everything in their mouth haha. But yeah, Betta's are generally quicker than the Fancy's waddle anyway.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Well, back on topic, I caught a cute flare picture of Angel. He was not too happy to have his picture taken! :lol:
View attachment 565210


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

That is cute.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fleetfish

It's been awhile since I've been able to post pics, but here is one of my little cutie, Java. He'd gotten himself into tailbiting a few weeks ago but he's all healed up now. This boy is very special to me, quite a character too


----------



## ZippyDippyDoo

fleetfish said:


> It's been awhile since I've been able to post pics, but here is one of my little cutie, Java. He'd gotten himself into tailbiting a few weeks ago but he's all healed up now. This boy is very special to me, quite a character too


His colors are so cool. The orange reminds me of pumpkin.


----------



## DangerousAngel

I love little Java! His fins look really good after the biting! Did he bit a whole lot?


----------



## Irish Eyes

What a beautiful fish!


----------



## InStitches

fleetfish said:


> It's been awhile since I've been able to post pics, but here is one of my little cutie, Java. He'd gotten himself into tailbiting a few weeks ago but he's all healed up now. This boy is very special to me, quite a character too


gorgeous boy!


----------



## lilnaugrim

fleetfish, how do you come across the most beautiful fish ever??

Don't be surprised if your boy is gone in the next few days....don't look at my tanks!! haha!


----------



## fleetfish

Well there are several petstores around where I live, and they're super easy to get to. 

Angel, he's all healed up and rocking those fins. I think he was sampling more than anything.


----------



## DangerousAngel

That's so good to know! He is just stunning!!
Dangerous and Eclipse, they really love being neighbors! I'm starting to think Eclipse is a Copper Mustard. (If there is such a thing)
View attachment 567794

He's just being cute! <3
View attachment 567802


----------



## lilnaugrim

DangerousAngel said:


> That's so good to know! He is just stunning!!
> Dangerous and Eclipse, they really love being neighbors! I'm starting to think Eclipse is a Copper Mustard. (If there is such a thing)
> View attachment 567794
> 
> He's just being cute! <3
> View attachment 567802


Eclipse is actually a Chocolate, not a Copper Mustard  There is such thing as Copper Mustard but he's not it ^_^


----------



## DangerousAngel

He is?! Can Chocolates have blue in them? Thanks for telling me! Better go fix my signature.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yes, a Chocolate can be a Black body and Yellow/orange fins or blue body and yellow/orange fins. Similar to a MG, but there is no blue band around the outside of the fins, black is okay.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Thank you!
How about one of Oscar!
View attachment 568250


----------



## lilnaugrim

DangerousAngel said:


> Thank you!
> How about one of Oscar!
> View attachment 568250


One of what? A color ID? I'd need a side pic for that


----------



## Polkadot

lilnaugram,you are so good with colour Id's,can you please tell me what the official colouring would be called for 2 of my Giant boys Shiloh & Boss?

When I bought Shiloh (1st pic) he was labelled as 'Black Sapphire'.Would that be right? Is his colouring mustard gas at all too?

And Boss (2nd pic) was labelled as 'Black Lavender' ?
Thanks!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Polkadot said:


> lilnaugram,you are so good with colour Id's,can you please tell me what the official colouring would be called for 2 of my Giant boys Shiloh & Boss?
> 
> When I bought Shiloh (1st pic) he was labelled as 'Black Sapphire'.Would that be right? Is his colouring mustard gas at all too?
> 
> And Boss (2nd pic) was labelled as 'Black Lavender' ?
> Thanks!


Sure! There's actually no such thing as Black Sapphire or Black Lavender, those are just made up.

Shiloh is a Copper Gas and Boss is a Steel with yellow wash


----------



## Polkadot

lilnaugrim said:


> Sure! There's actually no such thing as Black Sapphire or Black Lavender, those are just made up.
> 
> Shiloh is a Copper Gas and Boss is a Steel with yellow wash


Oooh thanks very much I really appreciate it! :-DIt is great to now know their correct colouring. :thumbsup:


----------



## wongawonga

Just thought I'd share a pick of my fella. He's called simon :lol:


----------



## AccaliaJay

My second and newest betta Liberty. Hes acts different from when I first got Blaze. Blaze didn't really hide when I first got him. Liberty hides behind his plant and stays near the back of the tank. Which makes it harder to take a picture. Its a little worry some but I guess its only been a day since I got him. Hoping it goes away after he settles down.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Finn, My First: (Halfmoon)

View attachment 568410


McKinley: (Super Delta)

View attachment 568434


Pandora: (Delta)

View attachment 568426


Oberon: (Double Tail HalfMoon)

View attachment 568442


Lazarus: (Crowntail)

View attachment 568450


lilnaugrim, you Truly are amazing at identifying colors... I know Finn is just "Red" or sometimes people call it "Super Red" tho I don't know what/if there is a difference.

McKinley is a Silver Copper? And Someone said he was not a mustard, just a Bi-color with yellow fins... accurate? Tho he does have a band of dark grey lining the outside of his fins. (His scales are silver, iridescent into pink or aqua, yellow fins, dark grey tips)

Pandora- Dragonscale? Fancy Marble? That's what I've gotten so far...

Oberon- His color stumps me... its reminds me of Graphite. It's dark grey and shimmers blue and purple and grey and chocolate and hints of pink... He looks like a solid black and silver in some light, and then more blue in others, but the other colors shine thru. I just don't even know where to start with him other than maybe "steel blue" something...?? Don't even know.

Lazarus- Boy, he's tough too. His face is flesh colored like a Piebald, but when i see Piebald labeled, there is a DEFINITIVE line between the whole head and the body, but Laz's is more in his face and there's not that nearly straight line between the two so I don't know if that makes him a piebald or not? I know his color pattern aside from that is a Butterfly. His body and into the fins is a pastel steel blue/green color, and the tips of his fins are a yellow color. 

I would love to have a more accurate way of labeling my boy's and their colors. I've heard a few different things for each, and I have ideas, but I'm not great at this color thing yet.. I only adopted Finn like, 3.5 months ago and while I researched care for Betta's before I adopted him, I had NO IDEA how complex the colors and tails could get... I feel like I'm getting better and then I have to laugh at myself... If I was forced at gunpoint to label my boys, the following would be what I would say: (Feel free to laugh at me, and give me an F on my assignment, just please don't pull the trigger... lol)

Finn- Long Finned Super Red Halfmoon
McKinley- Silver Copper Bi-color Super Delta
Pandora- Fancy Marble Dragonscale Delta
Oberon- Super Dark Steel Blue Copper DoubleTail
Lazarus- Pastel Teal Butterfly Crowntail


----------



## starshipranger22

My babies. I love all bettas, but crowntails are my favorite. These are Ultron and Vision. Ultron is the silver/gold and red one. Vision is black with blue, red, purple, and teal. If you look at the top of Vision's fin (I don't know if you can see it well in these pics or not) you will see that one of his little fins is curly and I think it's adorable. Also Ultron looks like he's only silver and red, but I swear - and I've never been able to get it on camera - the silver also has a gold tint.


----------



## lilnaugrim

FinnDublynn said:


> Finn, My First: (Halfmoon)
> 
> View attachment 568410
> 
> 
> McKinley: (Super Delta)
> 
> View attachment 568434
> 
> 
> Pandora: (Delta)
> 
> View attachment 568426
> 
> 
> Oberon: (Double Tail HalfMoon)
> 
> View attachment 568442
> 
> 
> Lazarus: (Crowntail)
> 
> View attachment 568450
> 
> 
> lilnaugrim, you Truly are amazing at identifying colors... I know Finn is just "Red" or sometimes people call it "Super Red" tho I don't know what/if there is a difference.
> 
> McKinley is a Silver Copper? And Someone said he was not a mustard, just a Bi-color with yellow fins... accurate? Tho he does have a band of dark grey lining the outside of his fins. (His scales are silver, iridescent into pink or aqua, yellow fins, dark grey tips)
> 
> Pandora- Dragonscale? Fancy Marble? That's what I've gotten so far...
> 
> Oberon- His color stumps me... its reminds me of Graphite. It's dark grey and shimmers blue and purple and grey and chocolate and hints of pink... He looks like a solid black and silver in some light, and then more blue in others, but the other colors shine thru. I just don't even know where to start with him other than maybe "steel blue" something...?? Don't even know.
> 
> Lazarus- Boy, he's tough too. His face is flesh colored like a Piebald, but when i see Piebald labeled, there is a DEFINITIVE line between the whole head and the body, but Laz's is more in his face and there's not that nearly straight line between the two so I don't know if that makes him a piebald or not? I know his color pattern aside from that is a Butterfly. His body and into the fins is a pastel steel blue/green color, and the tips of his fins are a yellow color.
> 
> I would love to have a more accurate way of labeling my boy's and their colors. I've heard a few different things for each, and I have ideas, but I'm not great at this color thing yet.. I only adopted Finn like, 3.5 months ago and while I researched care for Betta's before I adopted him, I had NO IDEA how complex the colors and tails could get... I feel like I'm getting better and then I have to laugh at myself... If I was forced at gunpoint to label my boys, the following would be what I would say: (Feel free to laugh at me, and give me an F on my assignment, just please don't pull the trigger... lol)
> 
> Finn- Long Finned Super Red Halfmoon
> McKinley- Silver Copper Bi-color Super Delta
> Pandora- Fancy Marble Dragonscale Delta
> Oberon- Super Dark Steel Blue Copper DoubleTail
> Lazarus- Pastel Teal Butterfly Crowntail


Thanks! I'm an Art Major for a reason! ;-) haha I just really like colors tbh.

Super Red is a red fish that has minimal to no iridescence on it since that is a flaw. Solid Red is just red and likely has some irid or black pineapple scaling on it (scales outlined in black). Finn, does look like he's a Super from that angle, but it's hard to tell.

McKinley is a Copper Bi-color. Copper is the color 'silver' so that's redundant to say Silver Copper. Regular copper has a silvery look but in different lighting, can look like it's tinted other colors like rosey, purple, blue, green, gold, and, silver.
However, he can also be classed as a Copper Gas, Copper body with yellow fins, may or may not have black or copper band around the fins.

Pandora, yeah he's a Marble Dragonscale. Could say a Marble Tri-Color since he's got three colors on him at the moment, but just your basic Marble DS.

Oberon is either a Black Copper or Black Orchid, from the lighting it's hard to see which since they can look similar depending on their genetics. 

Lazarus is a Multi-color. The band isn't defined enough to consider him a Butterfly, the colors bleed together too much. I can see he's got some color under his eyes which means he's not Piebald, that needs to be his entire head as a flesh color.


----------



## FinnDublynn

You. Are. Awesome. I love this forum and how helpful everyone is. I'm super glad to have a distinction between red and Super red, and yes, he's a Super Red. There is NO iri to him at all, he reminds me of Chiffon underwater.

Good to know silver and copper are the same, Copper gas is probably what I'll refer to him as since it's easy to say.

And Tricolor marble dragonscale.. sweet! I was REALLY close on that one! lol

I would want to lean towards black copper for Oberon, since his color is a little more 'overall' rather than in that more defined kinda orchid pattern I'm starting to associate with the term orchid... whether or not its true!! heehee

And Lazarus being a typical multi color works for me! Sometimes his colorband is much more defined but there IS a lot of color bleeding now that you've mentioned it... he's still super small and young, so could he grow into a butterfly or is that not how it works? lol. With Multi colors, do you specify what colors they are, or does the label "Multi" just cover everything? And I was fairly sure piebald needed to be the WHOLE face, but I wasn't sure, so thank you for clarifying!! It's good to have more definitive answers for their colors


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, that's not how Butterfly works. Butterfly always starts off distinct and if the genes aren't "good", the colors will bleed together over time, not the opposite.

And Multi covers everything, basically, it's those fish that don't fall into specific categories that we just stuff into Multi-color lol.

Black Copper is black based and some Copper over top, these are black coppers:


















And then Black Orchid is Black with irid over top


----------



## FinnDublynn

Good to know how "butterfly" works!! And yes... With those pictures I'd actually lean more towards Black Orchid. You've been such an amazing help, so thank you!! I'm really enjoying learning more about the genetics and how colors and patterns work!!

AH! Is there an name for Oberon's face?? I know if it were flesh colored, he'd be piebald, and there is a definitive line, tho there is color under the eyes I just noticed. But the scales on his face lose all iridescent and going to just a flat black color. Is there a name for that like there is for piebald? Or is it just the fish-worlds non-offensive version of "black-face"?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Nope. All Blue or Copper bettas without dragon scaling have their "color" stop at their head. Look at regular blue bettas and you'll see they have black heads, it's just how the scales work. The only colors that don't exhibit that are yellows and reds which go all the way around.


----------



## FinnDublynn

You are a sea of knowledge!!!!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Does that mean he IS a Black Copper then?? Or would that be true of a Black Orchid too? Or is it his black base that would cause the face? Sorry for all the questions.. I just like learning!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Just the black base. Both Black Copper and Black Orchid exhibit that as well. Black Orchids can have varying degrees of blue-ness on them, so it can go all the way up to the head like your boy or be very minimal. They're supposed to be minimal and maintained mostly in the fins, but obviously genetics aren't always too controllable or predictable as well


----------



## FinnDublynn

Genetics are NEVER controllable or predictable, even in Humans lol

I'm so happy to learn all this stuff!! Thank you!!! :-D
If you ever need an awesome recipe or advice on a quilt... I have all the knowledge in the world to give to you in return!! I also know FAR too much about REALLY bad jokes... if you ever need a terrible, terrible joke... come to me. lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lol thanks XD


----------



## FinnDublynn

In fact, just as a thank you, Here you go:

I want to get a job cleaning Mirrors... Its a job I can really see myself doing.

I'm terrified of elevators, so I'm going to start taking steps to avoid them.

I gave away all my dead batteries today, Free of Charge.

I cut my finger chopping cheese today, but I think I have Grater Problems.

People are making Apocalypse jokes like theres no tomorrow.

A steak pun is a rare medium well done. 

A man was caught shoplifting balanced on the shoulders of two vampires. He was arrested on two counts.

If you're ever cold, just go stand in the corner. They're usually about 90 degrees.

Why don't you ever see Elephants hiding in trees?? (because they're REALLY good at it)

Did you hear about the two men who stole a calender? They both got 6 months.

Enjoy the giggles!!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Haha, yeah, I saw the Mirror one and the calendar one as well today XD I love the Apocalypse one.


----------



## DangerousAngel

lilnaugrim said:


> Thanks! I'm an Art Major for a reason! ;-) haha I just really like colors tbh.
> 
> Super Red is a red fish that has minimal to no iridescence on it since that is a flaw. *Solid Red is just red and likely has some irid or black pineapple scaling on it (scales outlined in black)*. Finn, does look like he's a Super from that angle, but it's hard to tell.
> 
> McKinley is a Copper Bi-color. Copper is the color 'silver' so that's redundant to say Silver Copper. Regular copper has a silvery look but in different lighting, can look like it's tinted other colors like rosey, purple, blue, green, gold, and, silver.
> However, he can also be classed as a Copper Gas, Copper body with yellow fins, may or may not have black or copper band around the fins.
> 
> Pandora, yeah he's a Marble Dragonscale. Could say a Marble Tri-Color since he's got three colors on him at the moment, but just your basic Marble DS.
> 
> Oberon is either a Black Copper or Black Orchid, from the lighting it's hard to see which since they can look similar depending on their genetics.
> 
> Lazarus is a Multi-color. The band isn't defined enough to consider him a Butterfly, the colors bleed together too much. I can see he's got some color under his eyes which means he's not Piebald, that needs to be his entire head as a flesh color.


What about solid red with purple Pineapple scaling (scales outlined in purple)? That's what Chili has.

Dublynn I'm always up for a really REALLY bad joke!


----------



## lilnaugrim

DangerousAngel said:


> What about solid red with purple Pineapple scaling (scales outlined in purple)? That's what Chili has.
> 
> Dublynn I'm always up for a really REALLY bad joke!


It's not actually purple. What you're seeing is the iridescence. It's the Blue layer, sometimes it can look a little purple-ish depending on the light and what color it's working with.

Colors work in four main layers:
Yellow being the bottom and the thinnest, this is why you can practically see through yellow Bettas.
Black is the next.
Red
Blue is the top layer and the thickest; again, this is why blue fish tend to be "thicker" looking.

White works on the blue layer which is why a lot of white marble fish turn blue; white is not super stable like the four main colors.

Copper also works on the top layer as well, it was introduced from Wilds and then selective bred to domestics to be thicker and thicker, this is why most Coppers look almost like Dragon Scales, but they are not. As I explained earlier, Dragon Scales are white scales and Metallics are thick blue or copper scaled fish to keep things less confusing. So a Yellow Dragon is white thick scales and yellow fins. Turquoise Metallic is turquoise thick scaling and turquoise fins. Copper Metallic is thick copper scales and copper fins. Black Turquoise Metallic would be turquoise thick scales and black fins. And so on and so forth.

Sorry, went into more detail than needed there haha I'm sure someone will enjoy this though ^_^


----------



## FinnDublynn

I DID!!! THAT WAS AWESOME!! I'm SUUUUPER happy to read that, like you have no idea. I love it.

Are layers only in the scales or do they work in the tails too?? and if its in the tail, does that mean cellophane works in the yellow layer?


----------



## DangerousAngel

That was a great read! Thank you for clearing all that up!


----------



## Greenapp1es

Lil - that was a great explanation!

Just to support my own curiosity now - say you have a marble that started out mostly white\black, and then turned a dark black\purple (flips between). I understand the purple would probably be the black layer with irids, but what happens with that topmost white\blue layer?

(May as well post an example!)
IMG_0031 by Green Apples, on Flickr
IMG_0204 by Green Apples, on Flickr
IMG_1863 by Green Apples, on Flickr


----------



## FinnDublynn

Greenapp1es said:


> Lil - that was a great explanation!
> 
> Just to support my own curiosity now - say you have a marble that started out mostly white\black, and then turned a dark black\purple (flips between). I understand the purple would probably be the black layer with irids, but what happens with that topmost white\blue layer?
> 
> (May as well post an example!)
> IMG_0031 by Green Apples, on Flickr
> IMG_0204 by Green Apples, on Flickr
> IMG_1863 by Green Apples, on Flickr


Wow... he was a pretty fish to start. He's drop dead gorgeous now!!!


----------



## Greenapp1es

LOL - He marbled well. ;-)

Thanks!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Always a risk that they'll marble "bad".... but once they have your heart, they're always gonna be in there


----------



## lilnaugrim

FinnDublynn said:


> I DID!!! THAT WAS AWESOME!! I'm SUUUUPER happy to read that, like you have no idea. I love it.
> 
> Are layers only in the scales or do they work in the tails too?? and if its in the tail, does that mean cellophane works in the yellow layer?


The layers work on the entire body plus fins. 
And yes, Cello works on the yellow layer.



DangerousAngel said:


> That was a great read! Thank you for clearing all that up!


Glad to help!



Greenapp1es said:


> Lil - that was a great explanation!
> 
> Just to support my own curiosity now - say you have a marble that started out mostly white\black, and then turned a dark black\purple (flips between). I understand the purple would probably be the black layer with irids, but what happens with that topmost white\blue layer?


Thanks!

There is actually no such "true" color as Purple, or green for that matter. Just colors that look similar. Purple is generally achieved through red base primarily and blue top. It's not an even mix like you'd do with paints or anything, but black has nothing to do with purple. Green colors come from Turquoise.

Are you asking what happens when they marble down a layer? Say Black to Yellow (just because it's more obvious)?

If so, then here's the answer. The "layers" aren't like a cake, if you will, they're layers of pigment within the scales themselves. They can fluctuate if the gene's are correct. It's the same with human's infected with vitiligo; they can start off black let's say, and get the splotchy white color. It's not skin pealing away, the pigmentation is simply changing.

So I think that makes sense now, yellow just happens to be the least amount of pigmentation and blue/white has the most.

That help? Hope I actually answered what you were asking lol

You all can take a look at this thread as well, it's quite helpful: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=97189


----------



## FinnDublynn

Lil... you're awesome. Thanks so much! I've learned SO MUCH on this forum from so many people, it's been the most amazing thing ever!


----------



## Elleth

There's some awesome reading in this thread!


----------



## ao

New fishie is so hard to photograph nicely  I have yet to name him!

View attachment 569490

View attachment 569498


Will someone kindly classify this new fellow for me? 

He can do a 180 spread right now, But I'm not sure whether he will be able to when that split heals.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I think you should call him Splotch haha.


----------



## ao

sure, why not  Splotch it is!


----------



## lilnaugrim

He's adorable! I would have called him "Dapper" since he just look so! It's like he's got a top hat or a fedora haha. Love it!


----------



## ao

splotch sounds silly and cute enough for me  

It looks like he has some CT genes? what do you think Lil?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, he's close to being a Halfsun  He still has a lot of growing to do!


----------



## ao

Ooh, a potential half sun - how exciting! I like the tail at this length, Fingers crossed it wont get too long. I'm hoping to fix that tail quickly with a combination of live food/ higher temps!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Wow!! He's stunning! I'm jealous!


----------



## tedesco81

My newest as of this weekend Triton. Hoping he pulls through the popeye he came from the store with.


----------



## tedesco81

And one of my others, Frodo, since he has that shorter DT body and reminds me of a hobbit when he swims around his tank. Don't ask lol. 

Sorry they are on their sides. Can't figure out how to change that.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Triton and Frodo are gorgeous!! I hope the popeye clears up quickly!


----------



## tedesco81

Thank you! Me too, I hope it's not a sign of something else going on with him. Poor guys left eye looks so uncomfortable.


----------



## Nessabobessa

Here is my new betta Rhaegar! I'm a new member, but I've been lurking for quite some time.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6yzxv4rd51hlk51/IMG_0311.JPG?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9fayjzdxuq75tw9/IMG_0314.JPG?dl=0

If anyone could take a look at those red spots and lines, I'm not sure if that is natural coloring/veins or something else. Thanks!

And here is my setup:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/mq55m2tgaromg6p/IMG_0321.JPG?dl=0


----------



## lilnaugrim

Very nice Nessa! Yeah, those red spots and lines are normal coloration. The lines you see on the body are veins, normal to see on yellow/cellophane fish ^_^


----------



## DangerousAngel

Rhaegar and his setup are so cute! I love the Spongebob stuff! ^-^ Lilnaugrim do you think he might be a dalmatian because of the spots?


----------



## tedesco81

Rhaegar is so cute! I like his little spots. : )


----------



## lilnaugrim

He doesn't have enough spots to be classified as a Dalmatian. He's likely just a marble


----------



## DangerousAngel

That's what I figured, but it never hurts to ask.  
This is one of my favorite pictures of Dangerous
View attachment 569650


----------



## Tangeh

Hi there! My name is Tempo and I'm a male halfmoon (...we think) betta! Last week my owner suspected I was tailbiting, so yesterday she bought me a betta log so I'd have something to play in! This is me five minutes after it was put into my tank! My tail was almost all healed up, so life was good!










Yay, so much fun!

Then my owner came home from work and my tail looked like this:










    

...srsly though whyyyy :'( lol he's making a habit of injuring himself on Mondays. Mondays are stressful for everyone, I suppose. :/


----------



## DangerousAngel

He's super cute!! IDK why Bettas do that. Maybe his problem was boredom. I think adding the log was a good move!


----------



## ao

Ahh, I want to give tail biters a good smack on the bottom. My old betta bit his down because it was weighing him down, once he found the joy in tail biting, Nothing I did could make him stop. He'd bit it down as soon as it grows back, it was so frustrating!

I got splotch to flare for me today. Heal tail heal! I also came home to a bubble nest, I never thought I'd be so happy seeing fish saliva. I guess since it's been a while I've had a betta, these little things make me happy again 

View attachment 569834

View attachment 569826


----------



## Tangeh

Aw thanks! (good thing he's cute...) Yeah, that's why I added the log... hopefully once he gets used to it he'll be better behaved?? Maybe that's too much to ask. xD

Edit: oh, looks like I'm not the only one with this problem. :< I've never seen a betta with a splotch on his head like that... he's aptly named. xD And very pretty despite the poor tail lol!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah ao, I really think he's a HalfSun, the spikes go all the way around versus regular spikes that are due to growing out fins; they tend to be less even. I still think he's got some growing to do, but likely not a ton ^_^

The tail is healing up well though, he has a lot of clear growth that should color up soon! I'm not usually a fan of that color combo, but his splotch really makes it! :-D


----------



## ao

I don't usually like that color combo either (cambodian?) , but he just reminded me too much of kuro  the body and the expression and everything. 

It's funny the colors never show up right, he's actually very purply. But It doesnt look it in photos. Blah.


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Splotch is looking very sharp. I hope he retains that splotch on his head. It's so unique.


----------



## ao

Me too! But it's okay if he loses it, I'll love him regardless!

i just went back to look for photos of Kuro, darned fish always munched his tail down...

but you know, there's just something about his messy finnage and color combination that I don't think I'll ever come across again in another betta. Ah how I miss him 

View attachment 569914
View attachment 569922


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah Splotch can be called a Cambodian, he's not a real one but it's closest. Because of his blur irid though, I'd really just call him a Multicolor since Cambodian is supposed to be either all red fins, or all blue fins.


----------



## Nessabobessa

Thank you for all of your compliments of Rhaegar! I was worried because my last betta developed red spots on his fins after about a year or two of having him, so I was worried that this was some new disease that Rhaegar had too. He's still getting used to his tank, still skittish, but he's a total ham!

I love all of the marbled Bettas! Each one is so unique and you never see the same pattern twice. 

Kuro looks so sweet! Sorry for your loss Ao.


----------



## winterdock

Here are some utube vids of my bettas and mystery snails 
I am not usually into cute fish vids , but these guys are pretty special and amusing to watch
Please enjoy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BoghBVr_tbQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7J6oGbheio4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRxEC4fcgMA


----------



## R89Hashib

Amazing, I never knew snails could swim like that, so.. outerspace-ish :-D


----------



## FrostPixie

Omg... I went to the pet stores yesterday to _look_ at the fish... *sigh* I wanted to save a little blue fish that I had my eye on for just over a month now... but I ended coming home with a different little guy!  It was so hard to say no... cause the guy who got him ready for me wrote the wrong code and I bought him for $10! My lfs usually sells them for $36 - he was marked as a halfmoon (pretty sure he is).

Any ways... He's adorable and he's got a 15L tank all to himself... I finally have a marble (or am I wrong with the colouring?) I named him Monet.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Monet is STUNNING! Good deal too! 
That just means you'll gave to go back and pick up the little blue boy! ;-)


----------



## FrostPixie

DangerousAngel said:


> Monet is STUNNING! Good deal too!
> That just means you'll gave to go back and pick up the little blue boy! ;-)


Thanks DangerousAngel... yes... it does ;-) Though I need more power outlets in my house *lol* I've pretty much exhausted them all


----------



## Greenapp1es

FrostPixie - Two words: Divided Tank. Then you can get a 20 long and comfortably keep 4-5 betta with ONE heater\filter setup. :twisted:


----------



## FrostPixie

Greenapp1es said:


> FrostPixie - Two words: Divided Tank. Then you can get a 20 long and comfortably keep 4-5 betta with ONE heater\filter setup. :twisted:


I have a few already... hehe... though... I'm always open to having more. I do need to consider space though... if I fill my whole house up.. I won't have room to move :lol: (nor will my other half... and our power bills will be through the roof!)

I suppose the only answer is to move to a bigger house at some point ;-)


----------



## DangerousAngel

FrostPixie said:


> Thanks DangerousAngel... yes... it does ;-) Though I need more power outlets in my house *lol* I've pretty much exhausted them all


LOL I had the same problem! I have one power strip plugged into another power strip! :twisted:


----------



## FrostPixie

DangerousAngel said:


> LOL I had the same problem! I have one power strip plugged into another power strip! :twisted:


I tried to avoid that.. only cause the unit I live in was built in the late 70's/early 80's and though we've done reno's etc and the wiring is as good as it can be for 2015... I'm not sure ppl in the complex will be happy if our unit is the cause of a fire cause I over loaded a power outlet


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ohh I see. I only have 3, and they are small, so it's not that bad. I really wish the plugs had more than 2 spots. :lol:


----------



## FrostPixie

DangerousAngel said:


> Ohh I see. I only have 3, and they are small, so it's not that bad. I really wish the plugs had more than 2 spots. :lol:


yea me too! the ones in aus have a switch that you can flick off at the power outlet if you're not using it... but they're being used.. to house a lovely power bar (with surge protector) though not really needed considering Perth doesn't get a lot of bad stormy weather unlike when I used to live in Toronto, ON


----------



## DangerousAngel

All of mine have surge protection. We don't get bad weather often but it's always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## FrostPixie

DangerousAngel said:


> All of mine have surge protection. We don't get bad weather often but it's always better to be safe than sorry.


Yes.... so very true!


----------



## beccadsl

Stanley, Philip and Sprite :-D


----------



## FrostPixie

beccadsl said:


> Stanley, Philip and Sprite :-D


How gorgeous!

I love the colours on Sprite!


----------



## DangerousAngel

I love the name Sprite! Your boy's are stunning!!


----------



## beccadsl

Thanks! Sprite is the most active betta I have ever had. That combined with his coloring, Sprite was just too perfect for this Spritely little fish.


----------



## smaugthefishy

So I busted out the camera today and took my best shot at taking/editing a few photos. This was my first try, but I quite like how they turned out.


----------



## Irish Eyes

That is one lovely fish! Love that blue coloration with the cellophane fins and tail. Just gorgeous .


----------



## lilnaugrim

smaugthefishy said:


> So I busted out the camera today and took my best shot at taking/editing a few photos. This was my first try, but I quite like how they turned out.


He's a lovely fish, but you're going to hate me. Right behind where his stomach is, he had the very small start to a tumor growing there. He should be fine for quite some time though, but just know that eventually, that will grow. I can circle it for you if you like.


----------



## smaugthefishy

lilnaugrim said:


> He's a lovely fish, but you're going to hate me. Right behind where his stomach is, he had the very small start to a tumor growing there. He should be fine for quite some time though, but just know that eventually, that will grow. I can circle it for you if you like.


Would you mind circling it for me? I won't hate you. He's my first fishy so I'm bummed to hear there's something wrong with him, but I of course want to be prepared.


----------



## Irish Eyes

Not necessary. I can see it. Poor guy.... :-(


----------



## smaugthefishy

New thread for helping Smaug located here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=6227097#post6227097


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

smaugthefishy said:


> If you want I can start a new thread in the betta health forum so we don't hijack this one.


Thank you!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, answered and circled on that thread.


----------



## Irish Eyes

Some of my guys....

I love these fish! So many lovely colors, and all of them have distinct personalities. On the top row, the first 2 on the left are the same fish--1 with flash, and 1 w/out flash. The second two (on the right) are of the same fish, too. On the middle row, there is the deep red guy, and the deep blue guy. The one fellow on the middle right (2 photos of him) is marked very much like the one in the top 2 right hand pix. Both times, I thought I was bringing home an unusual, OOAK fish, only to find out I have something like the equivalent of twins! LOL!


The yellow one is a double tail, and the pinkish one is a dumbo. I didn't manage to get a good shot of those massive white fins in motion, I'm afraid. Beautiful guy, though! And does that "muddy" yellow/orange color on the yellow fish have a particular name?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Irish, do you mean the bottom middle left picture? He'd be a Yellow Grizzle. The blue spots on his body make him a Grizzle.


----------



## smaugthefishy

Irish Eyes said:


> Some of my guys....


Holy GUACAMOLE I love that green/purpley one. :-D


----------



## Irish Eyes

lilnaugrim said:


> Irish, do you mean the bottom middle left picture? He'd be a Yellow Grizzle. The blue spots on his body make him a Grizzle.


Yes, that's the one I mean. Thank you for identifying his color/markings. I didn't know such a thing as a "Yellow Grizzle" exists. His spots look black to me, but when I shone a bright light on him, I could see that at least some of those spots were faintly light blue....


----------



## Irish Eyes

smaugthefishy said:


> Holy GUACAMOLE I love that green/purpley one. :-D


If you mean the guy in the top left corner, he's the same as the blue guy just to the right of him. Same fish. The greenish one is due to using a flash. The pure blue one is w/out flash, but in his brightly lit tank.


----------



## smaugthefishy

Irish Eyes said:


> If you mean the guy in the top left corner, he's the same as the blue guy just to the right of him. Same fish. The greenish one is due to using a flash. The pure blue one is w/out flash, but in his brightly lit tank.


Yeah, I like him both ways, that's why I think he's so neat. :-D


----------



## Irish Eyes

smaugthefishy said:


> Yeah, I like him both ways, that's why I think he's so neat. :-D


Me, too! I think he's the most beautiful of them all, in fact :-D.


----------



## lilnaugrim

I suppose I should show off some of my fish while I'm here lol

This is Rowan, she's one of my breeder girls


New MG HMPK female, no name yet


My poor boy Sam. I was trying to breed him with Rowan but she's too aggressive for him, took his fins right down. But he's growing them back fantastically!


New King, also no name yet


Velvet, Rowan's brother


Pierce, my DTPK


O, Velvet and Rowan's son


This is the fish my mom picked out that I care for. His name is Bowie for his "hair" that mom calls it lol, he just has massive crowns.


Alloy


----------



## smaugthefishy

lilnaugrim said:


> Velvet, Rowan's brother


Now THAT is a fish who knows how to take a selfie. LOL


----------



## Irish Eyes

All of your fish are beautiful, but I love Velvet's picture best, because it makes me laugh .


----------



## Greenapp1es

Lil - that picture of Velvet is awesome! LOL.


----------



## DangerousAngel

Lil, you better watch your new King...He might be gone one day...;-) :lol:


----------



## lilnaugrim

Haha! Thanks all!

Yeah, I always seem to get Velvet in that pose. Sorry about the glass too, it would have been 10 times better if it were clean XD But yep, he's always snapping at me and making faces because I clearly don't feed him enough :roll: yeah right.

Dangerous: you'll have to answer to my mom for that one, it's technically her fish as well hahah. I just hope he'll do okay in my 45 with the community. I'm more worried about the other fish hurting him versus him hurting them. I'll wait in the little breeder box for about a week and a half more so he learns that I mean food ^_^


----------



## Sangha

Hey guys! 

I want to introduce you my first fish ever! His name is Jocó ([joʦoː]). I bought him two days ago at a local pet shop. The shop looked awful inside, the fish in there were dying, I wish I could buy all those fish to save their lives, but at least I was able to save this little guy! Okay, so he is my first fish but my parents used to have a huge aquarium back in my childhood. It was around 175 gallons (800 liters) and I really liked taking care of the fish inside. And a few weeks ago I decided to buy my own fish but unfortunately there is not enough place in my small flat. However, a betta seemed to be a good choice for me. Interesting is, in the pet shop his color was somewhere between turquoise and grey. I didn't expect such an intensive change in his color. It is like he was drowning in his tank in the pet shop or something like this. At first, when I put him in his new tank, he seemed to be lethargic, but after a while (6-8 hours) he became really active and started playing with the plant in his tank. I wasn't sure which plant to choose for him so I asked a seller in another pet shop (I wouldn't have been able to trust a seller in the shop where I bought Jocó because of the condition of fish and plants and other animals in there) and he told me to buy this plant. He really likes his new place and his own plant!


----------



## DangerousAngel

He's so cute! Congrats on your first Betta, and welcome to the forum! My first boy Dangerous changed color like that too.


----------



## Irish Eyes

What a pretty boy he is! I love his deep blue coloration.

Wanna hear about a BIG color change? A few months ago, I purchased a pure white betta with blue eyes and "see through" iridescent "cellophane" fins and tail.
Now, he's almost pure black (but still with blue eyes)! The back half of his body IS pure black with iridescent blue highlights, his front half is mostly mottled black, and his fins are a combination of "cellophane" and black, with white! He obviously has a marbling gene. I fully expect to him to continue darkening with time, but I hope his beautiful fins stay pretty much the way they are . Still 'n' all, I want to someday find a pure white fish with blue eyes that will STAY that color! LOL!


----------



## Sangha

Wow, that sounds pretty interesting and strange as well!  But if I were you, I would consider myself as a really lucky person because, personally, I have been looking for a pure black betta for weeks but couldn't find any. Unfortunately, there are only a few pet shops in my vicinity and almost none of them sells bettas, which is completely unbelievable for me. I expected to see bettas in every pet shop I visit and so I thought there would be a wide variety of bettas to choose from, but instead there was only two shops with bettas. It was a big surprise for me that I found my betta in the darkest, dirtiest, and most disgusting pet shop (which actually was in the garage of a family house). I am sort of sad that I couldn't find a black betta (yet).


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

lilnaugrim said:


> I suppose I should show off some of my fish while I'm here lol
> 
> New MG HMPK female, no name yet


You could name her Watts (because she's so bright) and if you kept a male, name him Wattson. :roll:


----------



## Blake My First

Hello. Here's Mans; someone told me that he's a Black Devil Double Tail with shades of blue, red, and black.
View attachment 573618


----------



## lilnaugrim

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You could name her Watts (because she's so bright) and if you kept a male, name him Wattson. :roll:


Ah-ha, you clever, you!

Her mate is Alloy so I'm thinking something with metals/alloy's, something like that. His previous mate (whom I accidentally killed :roll was named Elinvar, which was another metal alloy between nickle and steel. :dunno: but that's cute, Watt's son -- Wattson ;-) It reminds me too much of Walt though, which is my grandfather lol, love him dearly but...yeah..


----------



## Bettas are AWESOME

There is already a pic of my Betta as my profile pic so I won't bother to post a new one


----------



## burn84

Here is Walternate:


----------



## FinnDublynn

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You could name her Watts (because she's so bright) and if you kept a male, name him Wattson. :roll:


Right after I got Finn, my coworker commented that of he ever died and I had to replace him... I should name the new Fish Finnegan... Finn-again. Bahahahahahah. 

Your pun made me think of his. Oh, the hilarity.


----------



## lilnaugrim

FinnDublynn said:


> Right after I got Finn, my coworker commented that of he ever died and I had to replace him... I should name the new Fish Finnegan... Finn-again. Bahahahahahah.
> 
> Your pun made me think of his. Oh, the hilarity.


Ah-hahah! That's pretty good!

I like it! Another!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

burn84 said:


> here is walternate:


YAY! FRINGE FAN!
[edit] the [censor]? I had that in caps .. lets try again..[/edit]


----------



## lilnaugrim

Aqua Aurora said:


> YAY! FRINGE FAN!
> [edit] the [censor]? I had that in caps .. lets try again..[/edit]


Yeah, you can't post something entirely in caps, it will assume you are yelling and take it down a notch lol


----------



## burn84

Aqua Aurora said:


> YAY! FRINGE FAN!
> [edit] the [censor]? I had that in caps .. lets try again..[/edit]


haha yup! Huge Fringe fan! I saw this little fella at pet store in a tiny plastic bottle and he had a tiny little rip in his caudal fin, but he is healing and he looked pretty cool to me (my camera phone doesn't do him justice, will try and capture him with my other camera). I am planning to take some Indian Almond Leaves from the neighbors to help him with his healing.

P/S: Your profile picture: Is that a Zebra Snail? I was thinking of getting one but I am not too sure whether I should or should not. I read that they are herbivores/algae eaters. My LFS doesnt seem to stock anymore Algae Wafers but I could just feed them blanched Cucumbers/Zucchinis?


----------



## Aqua Aurora

burn84 said:


> haha yup! Huge Fringe fan! I saw this little fella at pet store in a tiny plastic bottle and he had a tiny little rip in his caudal fin, but he is healing and he looked pretty cool to me (my camera phone doesn't do him justice, will try and capture him with my other camera). I am planning to take some Indian Almond Leaves from the neighbors to help him with his healing.
> 
> P/S: Your profile picture: Is that a Zebra Snail? I was thinking of getting one but I am not too sure whether I should or should not. I read that they are herbivores/algae eaters. My LFS doesnt seem to stock anymore Algae Wafers but I could just feed them blanched Cucumbers/Zucchinis?


Its a zebra nerite snail. They are a bit harder to keep than other snails as they typically will *not *eat algae wafers and are iffy about eating veggies (mine won't). You have to have a matured and large enough tank to supply a natural algae source-brown algae aka diatoms- for them. I wouldn't recommend anything less than 8-10g for nerite, but larger tank is better.

BUT you can also make algae feeding rocks for them. Get a bucket or clear tupperware and a smooth rock (I use river rock) if it's going in a betta tank, put the rock in the container and fill with either dechlorinated water or removed tank water. Set outside in direct sun light for over a week, should get covered in natural food for the snail-it should turn brown from the diatos on it. Place in tank for the snail to enjoy. Its good to have 2 or more so you can constantly rotate. If you don't want mosquito put cling wrap over the container, or keep it inside and use a daylight bulb (6200-6700kelvin is ideal).

Please note nerite snails make ALOT of poop, and if you get a female, they will deposit ALOT of hard white eggs that never hatch in fresh water, no fish eats them, and they take a long time to break down.
Photos of 1/2 of the 55g (a 20' high x 24' long x 12' wide area) was covered in nerite eggs from my female (my avatar is of the male). Razor blade works for taking them off the glass.. driftwood it a bit more tricky.. Aaaalll those white dots are nerite eggs, it takes months for them to break down (the white fuzzy stuff is the dreaded 'newly submerged driftwood fungus'.. not so new at that point wood was removed a few weeks after these photos).






This is no way to tell visually a male form a female. Best bet it to find a store that sells them and will take it back, buy one and wait, if it lays eggs return it and try again.


----------



## burn84

LOL! You have successfully convinced me *NOT TO BUY* them. I wouldnt want to take the chance. It took me a while to get rid of my pond snail infestation in my 15g tank (Got a school of baby dwarf chain loaches from a friend and they ate it all up including the eggs!) so I shall settle with my MTS for the moment then...they seem to be under control. Thank you! haha :lol:


----------



## Aqua Aurora

burn84 said:


> LOL! You have successfully convinced me *NOT TO BUY* them. I wouldnt want to take the chance. It took me a while to get rid of my pond snail infestation in my 15g tank (Got a school of baby dwarf chain loaches from a friend and they ate it all up including the eggs!) so I shall settle with my MTS for the moment then...they seem to be under control. Thank you! haha :lol:


Sorry not trying to scare you away, just properly inform you of what its like having/caring for a nerite.


----------



## R89Hashib

Hello everyone, 
Some pics of my Jafar :thumbsup:
He has grown a lot ))) 
I removed the 2 goldfish i had and put them in a new aquarium. I put 2 new dwarf gouramis instead.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

*You should remove both of the dwarf gouramis ASAP*. Dwarf gourami males (most commonly sold in the trade-females are very dull/pale) are in the same family as bettas (Anabantoids) and just like betta splendid males, *do not tolerate others of their kind (or similar kind aka bettas) in their tank*. The dominant male gourami will harass the other to death and probably go after the betta. Your tank is nowhere near densely planted enough to give enough line of sight break up to keep the dominant one from constantly chasing/attacking the weaker ones.
If you want to keep multiple gouramis either get 1 male and 2-3 female dwarf gouramis, OR get 4-6 honey gourami (these are not same sp. as dwarf), or 3-6 pearl gourami (only if if a 55g or larger tank). There are also sevearl dwarf and more skittish spaces, lilnaugrim owns a sparkling gourami I believe, there are also croaking gourami, chocolate (needs 20g or larger if i recall) and a few others that can be kept in harems or reverse harems depending on sp.


----------



## lilnaugrim

^ what Aqua said.

Sorry to burst your bubble R89! Your Betta is beautiful though, hopefully the Gourami's don't turn on him too quick before you get them out of there. I know it's a shame that they can't get along. But, it's the rule of nature unfortunately :-/


----------



## Synapse

My guy's been in his tank and around now for almost a month now! I don't think I posted his picture here, yet. D:
His name is Sæng Dāw (Starlight in Thai).
Is he a halfmoon double tail? I can't tell.. he's a mutt. I got him for $7.


----------



## R89Hashib

Aqua Aurora said:


> *You should remove both of the dwarf gouramis ASAP*. Dwarf gourami males (most commonly sold in the trade-females are very dull/pale) are in the same family as bettas (Anabantoids) and just like betta splendid males, *do not tolerate others of their kind (or similar kind aka bettas) in their tank*. The dominant male gourami will harass the other to death and probably go after the betta. Your tank is nowhere near densely planted enough to give enough line of sight break up to keep the dominant one from constantly chasing/attacking the weaker ones.
> If you want to keep multiple gouramis either get 1 male and 2-3 female dwarf gouramis, OR get 4-6 honey gourami (these are not same sp. as dwarf), or 3-6 pearl gourami (only if if a 55g or larger tank). There are also sevearl dwarf and more skittish spaces, lilnaugrim owns a sparkling gourami I believe, there are also croaking gourami, chocolate (needs 20g or larger if i recall) and a few others that can be kept in harems or reverse harems depending on sp.


Thank you Aqua Arora for your worries, I totally ignored this fact of competition between dwarf gouramis and Betta !!! I really apreciate it !

Here are my observations:
First I looked up some information and experiences from other aquarists that may have thought to put bettas and gouramis together and all I got was indeed the fact that those two types can not be put together ! However, on one site, someone said that he had no real troubles concerning competition because he got one male and a couple of female gouramis together with a betta (male).
Then when I posted these images, it was already *3 weeks* that the betta and the gouramis lived together. as a side note, I have *one male and one female* dwarf gouramis.
As Jafar is my first betta, I do not really know how bettas behave in general, but mine is always exploring the aquarium, chilling on the plants or on top of the filter. Sometimes he rests in that shelf as you can see on the image. He never had any troubels with the other fish living in the same aquarium, that said I have quite a lot in that tank. Now and then he flares showing of his fins but besides that no real activity.
The gouramis on the other hand are just minding their own business (that is eating and excreting ) and making bubbles here and there. On some occasions, the betta and the male gourami smell and look at each other but there are no conflicts involved.
I don't know what to conclude from these observations, I think Jafar is quite peaceful in this case but I don't know what will happen in the future.
As my goldfishes were put in a new tank (cold water), I will not directly transfer the betta or the gouramis in that tank. For now I just will keep them as they are but if the slightest thing happens that can lead to a conflict I will be separating them immediately and let you guys know..


----------



## InStitches

I'm glad they've been getting along, but I wouldn't even wait for conflict to arise to separate the fish.

When setting up my first community tank I had a male dwarf gourami in with my male betta for a few days before learning they should not be together (I made the mistake of listening to someone at Petco tell me the two fish are compatible). They did not ever fight, but I could occasionally notice the tension between the two.

Once I returned the dwarf gourami to the store and the betta had the tank to himself again, I noticed an immediate change in personality and the fish was much more outgoing and comfortable. So, I am glad I did not wait for a real conflict before removing the gourami.


----------



## Noush

Simon -


----------



## R89Hashib

Hi everyone!
I hope you guys are doing well!

I made a video of my aquarium mainly showing the betta and the dwarf gouramis. No conflicts involved..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOMip1rDthQ


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Conflicts don't always happen immediately. Dexter lived in a Nano community tank for well over a year before he started stalking the smaller fish. I immediately removed him. Less experienced fishkeepers might not have noticed or properly interpreted the subdued body language which alerted me to Dexter's intent. They would have come home to dead fish.

That's the chance we take when we put normally incompatible species together; especially two aggressive species.


----------



## Glory

After a few months of no bettas  I finally got myself a new betta. Decided to go with a different tail type so here is my first crowntail betta, Mushu.


----------



## CatsRocks

Hi everyone, this is Marshmallow :-D:-D:-D


----------



## Soriel

*Snowy the Betta Fish*

Bought Snowy last Friday from Pet store below! Snowy was named because he/she has such beautiful white fins!
View attachment 580634
View attachment 580642
View attachment 580650


----------



## FinnDublynn

Soriel said:


> Bought Snowy last Friday from Pet store below! Snowy was named because he/she has such beautiful white fins!
> View attachment 580634
> View attachment 580642
> View attachment 580650


 That is a definite HE, and HE is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mo




----------



## ellebelle995

*Will he get more color?*

I recently got a new cutie, I've had him for about a week. He still doesn't have a name, haha, but he answers to "Fishy". He's a really pretty cellophane, but I'm wondering if cellophanes usually stay that color or if they tend to have the marble gene?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Cellophanes generally stay cello, they may get some blue irid over top that bleeds though as he already has, but that stays.


----------



## Tree

Sardine!!!! I love my old fart. =)


----------



## InStitches

wow, Sardine! beautiful


----------



## funaaba

Everyone meet Kirby, my most recent fish!










(WOW, do I need to edit my signature...Killian sadly passed away in April!)


----------



## Tree

InStitches said:


> wow, Sardine! beautiful


thanks!

aww kirby is so cute! I love those colors.


----------



## BettaBoy11

ellebelle995 said:


> I recently got a new cutie, I've had him for about a week. He still doesn't have a name, haha, but he answers to "Fishy". He's a really pretty cellophane, but I'm wondering if cellophanes usually stay that color or if they tend to have the marble gene?


Is he an OHM or just a HM?


----------



## burn84

Here is my latest addition to my divided 8Gal Betta tank: *Walter*. He is notoriously hard to photograph as he is forever swimming around and playing with his reflection. And also the elusive Malaysian Trumpet Snail eating a tiny sinking pellet.


----------



## Mo

My boy about a week since I got him, got this pic with an iphone


----------



## toast49

hard to get a good picture. female betta crown tail


----------



## toast49

another photo


----------



## Tree

my new baby girl! She is in her tank and adjusting very well. She tried eating her Omega one pellets but spit them out. Stubborn girl. LOL


----------



## DangerousAngel

She's so cute!!


----------



## Nessabobessa

Gorgeous girl, Tree!


----------



## Tree

DangerousAngel said:


> She's so cute!!





Nessabobessa said:


> Gorgeous girl, Tree!



thanks! she has spunk too! XD


----------



## TuiAndLa

Oh my gaaaaaaaaahd, Tree! -grabby hands- You're wrong for torturing me like this...... jk jk xD

She's so gorgeous... Looove that orange!._.


----------



## InStitches

she is too perfect


----------



## Tree

InStitches said:


> she is too perfect





TuiAndLa said:


> Oh my gaaaaaaaaahd, Tree! -grabby hands- You're wrong for torturing me like this...... jk jk xD
> 
> She's so gorgeous... Looove that orange!._.



ROFL! now you really will come to my house and steal her. LOL *grabs bat* JK


----------



## Irish Eyes

Mo said:


> My boy about a week since I got him, got this pic with an iphone


He is STUNNING!


----------



## Irish Eyes

Big new home for my Betta: An "Aquaplantarium" by DAS. A Paludarium with more emphasis on the water/aquarium side than the terrestrial side. It's 2/3rds aquarium (in this case, 65 gallons) and 1/3rd above-water decor. 

I've finished planting the underwater part. It's chock full of live plants--approximately $250 to $300 worth!Still working on the above water portion. It needs many more plants. In the mean time, I've added community tank fish, including one of my bettas that I thought would look good and show up well. He seems to love it in there!

Anyway, here's a pic of the li'l guy and his new home . Can you see him? He's in the bottom right third of this photo.


----------



## FinnDublynn

OOOOoooooooh that tank is amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## Polkadot

@ IrishEyes - WOW stunning tank & betta! :shock:


----------



## TuiAndLa

Tree said:


> ROFL! now you really will come to my house and steal her. LOL *grabs bat* JK


I shall steal your bat too and then your only weapon of choice is a fish net! Muahahaha

xD Ok, really tho... funny thing, I just went to Petsmart for the first time in 2 months or something and I saw a solid white and cello HM boy with _just _the spot/stripe down the top of his head, exactly like on your girl, Tree. o_o I was like.......... -dies a little inside- xD It was more brownish-orange on this boy though, but wow, he was beautiful!


----------



## Tree

TuiAndLa said:


> I shall steal your bat too and then your only weapon of choice is a fish net! Muahahaha
> 
> xD Ok, really tho... funny thing, I just went to Petsmart for the first time in 2 months or something and I saw a solid white and cello HM boy with _just _the spot/stripe down the top of his head, exactly like on your girl, Tree. o_o I was like.......... -dies a little inside- xD It was more brownish-orange on this boy though, but wow, he was beautiful!


Nuuuuuuu *Catches you with just a small betta fish net* hehe

=O and you did not buy HIM??? what's wrong with youuu! Just kidding. Haha I'm sure he will get snatched up quickly though.


----------



## TuiAndLa

lol I wish I could have, but of course, I don't have the room. xP I also saw a *solid white* EE. Not a spec of color, just solid white... and blue/white eyes. o_o It's probably a good thing I don't have the physical space for more or I'd have 50 by now. xD

I just got a 40 breeder for my sorority too. Yaaay, upgrading! =D

Oh, and since this is technically the betta _photo_ thread, I shall share my latest obsessive photo captures of Malin, one of my sorority girls. ^_^ Her fins grew so much!! Her dorsal looked chewed off or something when I first got her and now she has the longest fins of all my girls.


----------



## Tree

Man I wish I was at that Petstore when I have an extra tank to fill. LOL 

and Woop woop! for the upgrade!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tui, that girl is a Halfsun, it's a mix between an HM and very good CT to get reduced webbing on HM status fish


----------



## TuiAndLa

Really? Can halfmoons not have a bit of spikiness without being halfsuns? I notice the web reduction in her dorsal and a tiiiny bit in her anal fin, but there's not really much in her tail. Further Google searching (good ol' Google lol) shows plenty of females labeled HM with even more web reduction than Malin has, or might those have been misidentified? Are you sure she's a halfsun? 

With that said though, coincidentally, I was just at Petsmart yesterday and I noted that one of the female halfmoons definitely looked like a halfsun. Her tail had very obvious web reduction. So that was pretty cool. lol

Additionally, my Bree (the first female I've ever gotten, and got her as a baby) is a combtail (if I'm not mistaken lol). So I definitely don't doubt that it can be common to run across them, but I don't really see so much halfsun in Malin (I would think you'd really see it in her tail if she was).. ?

Edit to add- I just reread your comment, lilnaugrim, and thought.... do you mean it's more like.. Malin might have crowntail somewhere in her line, but not necessarily half? So... then the web reduction would just be very slight? Do pure halfmoons have no web reduction at all, meaning any halfmoons with even a bit of web reduction, have been mixed with crowntail at some point down the line? Just trying to understand it. xD


----------



## lilnaugrim

Those are definitely misidentified. Any web reduction removes the HM status, if they still have 180 degree spread then they become Halfsuns. 

Halfsuns came from CT x HM originally and then bred back to HM to get the wider spread and less web reduction. Remember that the reduction has to be on all fins, not just the caudal. If it's just the caudal then it can't be considered a Halfsun, just a poor HM. 

A good HM female









This girl is a Rosetail, there is a bit of reduction between the whole branch but it's not between the rays.









And then of course a CT female


----------



## TuiAndLa

Cool!! Good stuff! Thanks for explaining further. 

Pretty cool that Malin's a halfsun. Never would have really noticed. lol As for the girl I saw at Petsmart, I don't remember if she had web reduction in all fins, the tail was just the most noticeable. It looked just like that white crowntail girl you posted, but a bit shorter of course. haha

Really interesting to know though, thanks again. ^_^


----------



## bekbekbek

bekbekbek said:


> This is Karlito! He is very sassy and likes to bite any fingers in his tank. He also chases the siphoning pipe when he is getting fresh water. Then he is happy because he thinks he's won and kept his tank safe!


****************************

Karlito got a plant upgrade! More large leaf anubias for him to lounge on/hide in/guard. Haha!


----------



## Tree

EEP I love that tank!!! and that betta is beautiful!


----------



## Soriel

Bekbekbek, that is a gorgeous tank! How does the opening look like? Is it sold on Amazon?


----------



## Tropicalbetty

*My Rez Fish*

I got my Betta for free. He wasn't wanted and they were ready to flush him. He was this sad little fish in a dirty 1 gallon tank. I drove him home from the Rez Maskwacizs. Named him Nemo Ned 1st. He has tripled his size, very silly and playful boy. I Love him.


----------



## Greenapp1es

Poor Baby! I'm glad you were able to save him! He's adorable!


----------



## DangerousAngel

What an adorable boy! I'm so glad you were there to save him! I LOVE the gravel you chose! Where'd you get it?


----------



## FinnDublynn

#6!!!! Lol


----------



## JulieP

I'm sure you made a huge difference in his life!


----------



## Tree

where is #7? Hahaha Just kidding.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Lol... I had to promise my bf i wouldn't get any more until January in order to get this one... 

#7 probably being put in a bubble nest right about Now lol


----------



## Tree

Hahaha At least you have someone to stop you. I kinda have my sister but all of my fish are in my room so she will never know how many bettas I have. Muahahahaha! just kidding, I have really no more room for more. I like to keep my bettas close together making it easier to feed and water change.

anyway, Maguro is changing! her muddy brown is spreading =D


----------



## FinnDublynn

Indeed... all my boys are in the kitchen... and poor Kismet is over here in the living room. I figure being closer to Mommy makes up for the missing 4.5 gallons lol..
He'll eventually get his 10 gallon tho...... once I can sneak in a bigger tank without Will noticing... O_O lol


----------



## Mo

Tree said:


> Hahaha At least you have someone to stop you. I kinda have my sister but all of my fish are in my room so she will never know how many bettas I have. Muahahahaha! just kidding, I have really no more room for more. I like to keep my bettas close together making it easier to feed and water change.
> 
> anyway, Maguro is changing! her muddy brown is spreading =D


Wow.... That fish is awesome lol


----------



## Tree

thank you. =)


----------



## InStitches

Maguro is just so pretty <3


----------



## Tropicalbetty

BekBekBek love the aquarium set up and decorations!! Gorgeous betta boy also


----------



## Tropicalbetty

*Nemo Ned 1st*



Greenapp1es said:


> Poor Baby! I'm glad you were able to save him! He's adorable!


Thanks for the compliment!!


----------



## Irish Eyes

Here's my new double-tail guy that I picked up yesterday. Such a pretty fellow. Just LOOK at the size of his dorsal fin! Incredible :-D. I imagine he'll darken up with age, like my pure white guy turned black over a few months, but I think he'll be pretty no matter what color he settles on.

He doesn't have a name, yet, so suggestions are welcome. Also, he was photographed in the cylindrical cup he came home in, so excuse the distortion in some of the photos.


----------



## svton25

As we've had Hopscotch now for about three weeks I can see his fins have grown some. He's showing more crown tail geno in his dorsal and anal fins. His tails not so much... and he's taken two bites out of his lower tail recently.  This is about as much as I can get a flared shot of him. I have never seen him go beyond this and this is just recent that he's shown this much.


----------



## hersheys

Seen these two beauties at PetCo the other day, wanted to get them but currently out of state.. 

CT female

















HMPK male


----------



## schan26




----------



## Greenapp1es

*I did a bad...*

So, I did a bad...

I picked him up while visiting a friend across the state - and he's staying with them until the weather cooperates a bit more (was WAAAAY to hot to make an extended travel trip this weekend).

Anyway....here's a quick update about my new buddy. I'll post more later in a more dedicated thread, lol! ;-):-D


----------



## DangerousAngel

Ohh, he's so cute!!


----------



## Megan1793

Here's my new boy, just picked him up yesterday. I loved the coloration in his fins  Haven't got him a name yet so any suggestions are welcome. I have a few possible ones, either Falkor or Iris (pronounced like ear-is, it's a form of the word rainbow in latin)


----------



## Tree

oh he is a pretty boy. =)


----------



## SondersVeil

It's the only picture I have of Sonder not in a teeny little pet store container!


----------



## Megan1793

Sat down and got some decent pictures of my new boy today  which was a lot harder than I had hoped seeing how active the little guy is, darting all over the place.


----------



## Tree

Man look at the fins on him! beautiful! 

Here is an update on my lovely girl. Maguro, 

















and here is my new boy (no name quite yet)


----------



## svton25

Really loving your two Tree. Your new boy has a soul patch going on. Or maybe call it 5 o'clock shadow? =) Maybe I'm a little corny but "El Tigre" might be fun for a name. 

I'm really getting into Koi HFPK's lately. Thinking I'll eventually grab a pair from a breeder on Aquabid here in the near future.


----------



## Tree

Hahahaha! maybe a nick name  

and same here with the Koi PKs. I love them.


----------



## Gariana

Wow, this is a gorgeous thread! There are so many beautiful fish here and it's a great place to browse while I'm trying to figure out what kind of betta to get. All types are really lovely but I'm starting to lean towards a short-finned male or a single female.

Gah! So hard to decide...


----------



## Megan1793

Got a new boy for my second tank set up  I love his little pop of orange on his ventral fins, and he has an adorable grumpy face lol


----------



## FinnDublynn

OMG he has the grumpiest grumpy face ever!!! OMG I love it!!!


----------



## Greenapp1es

FinnDublynn said:


> OMG he has the grumpiest grumpy face ever!!! OMG I love it!!!


THIS. I saw him and thought THIS.

He's adorable.


----------



## Megan1793

Greenapp1es said:


> THIS. I saw him and thought THIS.
> 
> He's adorable.


I know lol I just can't with his grumpy face


----------



## FinnDublynn

Everyone already knows that I fall head over heels for grumpy face as it is but his face is the grumpiest of grumpy... Like a grumpy old man who was just woke up at 7pm after just falling asleep by the neighborhood delinquents on his lawn playing their devil music and playing on their disruptive cell phones wearing disrespectful clothing, and his wife of 50years who he now hates is complaining to him about how getting upset will raise his blood pressure....


OMG HIS GRUMPY GRUMPY FACE!!! AAAAHHHH!!! I CAN'T I JUST CAN'T!!! I CAN'T EVEN!!! OMG!!! *steals grumpy fish from you*


----------



## Megan1793

He's in his new tank and out of his little cup now, and he seems so grumpy about it lol his face is just priceless


----------



## FinnDublynn

Grumpy Cat is unimpressed with Grumpy Fish.

Grumpy Fish doesn't care.


----------



## FinnDublynn

(Totally not a fish photo, but when looking for the right grumpy cat, I ran across this one.. Grumpy Cat and Sad Owl... there is SO MUCH AWWWWWWWES)


----------



## Megan1793

Oh my god, my fish could become a meme lol


----------



## Greenapp1es

^lol.


----------



## FinnDublynn

His name should be Meme lol


----------



## Synapse

Neon Tetra photo bomb.
S̄æng dāw passed Friday night.. :c
... this is Khrās̄. c':
He's black, red and silver.


----------



## BamNeko

You can see Magma's new tail come in.











Sprinkles is still a WIP(work in progress) with his tail.


----------



## Tree

I love your orange guy Magma! Orange and yellow bettas have to be my favorite. <3

here are the four of mine. I will soon have five again tomorrow. One of my boys pass on. =( 

Kelp: I REALLY hope the blue will not spread. but if it does, oh well








Sardine: my old fart Still strong and kicking! has SBD








Anchovy: My second old fart Blind and starting to "gray" have less color.








Maguro: my naughty little girl that WONT EAT!


----------



## LoveMyBettas

I love everyone's fish!! )) I am glad to see that I am not the only one with "pet store" babies, too!  LOL I did finally purchase my first 2 breeder pairs recently, though  (online). This is not all of them, but many

this guy is Cadmium. My mom gave him to me when I moved into my place (where I am at now) in Feb of last year.






















This is my Khaki. Well, was. He has passed away 



















This is my Daenerys











She has no name yet:










This is a really, really bad pic of my Peppermint. he DOES not enjoy photo time LOL










Rayyven











Ransom ...










Bob










one of the very first pics of my Midnight. He LOVED pic time)) LOL (he's passed away now, too











bad pic, no name yet, 










And, she has no name too


----------



## Tree

oh no I cannot see them. D=


----------



## LoveMyBettas

(( I love your fish!  Mine are in my album if you want to see them there ...  I don't know why you can see them here ... (if you are talking about mine )))


----------



## Tree

thanks! and yup I can't see yours. I will look into your gallery.

OH now I see them. I guess I just had to look in your gallery for my computer to see them here. Strange Haha

Peppermint almost looked like my boy Gar. Sadly he passed two days ago. =(


----------



## LoveMyBettas

(( I'm sorry to hear of your guy's passing! I hate when they die ((( I have had one 17+ mos now, and then, others die before a month is up. I figure those are ones that have a variety of issues I don't even know about .... it always gets me when there is nothing that "shows" though ... I've "rescued" pet stores bettas though (up until I bought my 2 breeder pairs this month) .... I LOVE them - bettas have SUCH personality! )) I need to get better pictures, but I'll work on that as I move them along into 10g tanks. (that's my goal


----------



## Tree

yeah, he died from Swim Bladder Disorder. He lived for a year at least. Gar could not swim to the surface so I had to put him down humanely with clove oil. I had others that passed on from Tumors too but My oldest boys are 3 years old and still living strong. ^_^


ooh nice! they will be spoiled then with a tank upgrade.


----------



## LoveMyBettas

Wow! Thats awesome 3 years))) 

Yes, they will  I always keep them separated completely, except seeing each other some during water change. So, I was "concerned" over having them "share" a 10g, but apparently many people do that, so .... I'll give it a shot


----------



## Tree

yup! and they are both from Petco Hahaha! I hope they live at least another year or more cause I love them so much. 

Phht I used to share a 5.5 gallon so no worries. Like you said, many people do it. 1, to save room and 2 to save on money. lol 

I want to see the progress for sure!


----------



## LoveMyBettas

Thank you)) I have 2 - 10 gallons I grabbed at the Petco $1/g sale! I wish I could have gotten more. I can't wait to have the next progress step to share I DID get the report cover binder things, so I will be able to set one up soon, but I am really busy this week & will not be home but here & there. When I move them, I want to be able to monitor them. :} I think I would bring all the bettas home if I could LOL Unfortunately, I live in an apt. They say "no pets" .... I am not entirely sure they mean fish LOL but I have them anyways.


----------



## Tree

Eeep! that $1 gallon sale is the best! and no problem the more time to take on it the better it will look I always say.  so take your time in setting it up and showing us. 

I'm limited to money and space. My sister hates seeing my fish cause she keeps seeing me get more and more. So I moved them into my bedroom only. Problem solved. hehe 

Haha I never followed the rules in the apartments. When I lived in one, we have four ferrets and a cat. they didn't know about the ferrets. 

might as well edit and show off my new boy I got yesterday:


----------



## LoveMyBettas

he's gorgeous!!




Here's my 2 that should be here tomorrow ... I am disappointed the other ones I purchased, the seller cancelled it.  He says she got ill ... I am grateful that he didn't send a sick fish, but find it a bit strange she suddenly became ill :///






















edit 8/5

They have arrived. I unpacked them from the box/bags & just have them hanging out in containers for now, resting from their journey 




























Can't wait to have them more settled & take better pics))


----------



## Irish Eyes

My pretty yellow double tail betta, swimming around and checking out his new 10 gallon home.


----------



## LoveMyBettas

Awww he's beautiful!! ))


----------



## Tree

wow what a pretty boy!


----------



## bubblesaurus

Lovely! 

View attachment 605994
View attachment 606010

Captain America being himself. He's always building bubble nests for Normandy like this one. 

View attachment 606002

Normandy striking yet another pose for the camera.


----------



## LoveMyBettas

Beautiful!! I love seeing everyone share their babies


----------



## beccadsl

This my newest guy and first crown tail, Typhoeus. He did not stay in the bowl for too long... He has a lovely 6 gallon mansion.


----------



## Tree

HOLY BETTA! did you get him from Aquabid? His is Stunning!


----------



## beccadsl

Tree said:


> HOLY BETTA! did you get him from Aquabid? His is Stunning!


Yes, I did get him from Aquabid.... there was just something about him that I couldn't pass up. :-D


----------



## Tree

nice!


----------



## micheemak

*Just wanted to share my photos & trying to figure out what type of males they are?*

Loving all the pictures; thought I would share mine because
a)just getting back into betta keeping within the last few months and loving it
b) super jazzed about the great quality of pics I am getting from my cell phone - they're better than my DSLR camera!

So, I have three 10 gallon, sponge filtered cubes. I have a sorority tank in the middle cube with 6 juvenile females (as they get bigger, will be moving them all into a larger tank) and two juvenile Julii cory cats. The two side tanks each hold one male betta, two african dwarf frogs and a couple of corys (Pandas in one, Peppers in the other). I card between the tanks so the males aren't always hepped up and raring to go.

You can check them out here if you are interested.

Can't load them individually for some reason, but there's some great shots of my white male, Sesshomaru (he's absolutely beautiful, with shots of pink along his fins that are just unbelievable), shots of Betta Ray Bill (my blue, red and turquoise male), various shots of the females, along with pics of the corys, frogs and some of my shrimp in my shrimp tank.

Trying to figure out if my two males are half moons? I bought them both from a LFS, but they definitely didn't look this good when I first brought them home. They've been babied beyond belief! The females were rescues from the local Walmart - no, I didn't pay for them! - convinced the manager to give them to me, as they were all pretty much on deaths' door when I got them. It's only been in the last month that their fins are looking good, they're swimming around, and their color has started coming in. I lucked out all around with my bettas, because they are all very pretty, and doing well.


----------



## JulieP

micheemak said:


> Loving all the pictures; thought I would share mine because
> a)just getting back into betta keeping within the last few months and loving it
> b) super jazzed about the great quality of pics I am getting from my cell phone - they're better than my DSLR camera!
> 
> So, I have three 10 gallon, sponge filtered cubes. I have a sorority tank in the middle cube with 6 juvenile females (as they get bigger, will be moving them all into a larger tank) and two juvenile Julii cory cats. The two side tanks each hold one male betta, two african dwarf frogs and a couple of corys (Pandas in one, Peppers in the other). I card between the tanks so the males aren't always hepped up and raring to go.
> 
> You can check them out here if you are interested.
> 
> Can't load them individually for some reason, but there's some great shots of my white male, Sesshomaru (he's absolutely beautiful, with shots of pink along his fins that are just unbelievable), shots of Betta Ray Bill (my blue, red and turquoise male), various shots of the females, along with pics of the corys, frogs and some of my shrimp in my shrimp tank.
> 
> Trying to figure out if my two males are half moons? I bought them both from a LFS, but they definitely didn't look this good when I first brought them home. They've been babied beyond belief! The females were rescues from the local Walmart - no, I didn't pay for them! - convinced the manager to give them to me, as they were all pretty much on deaths' door when I got them. It's only been in the last month that their fins are looking good, they're swimming around, and their color has started coming in. I lucked out all around with my bettas, because they are all very pretty, and doing well.


Loved the pics on your page "Tanks for the memories". Very nice tanks and beautiful fish! That is great that you saved the females from Walmart. I cant bring myself to look at them anymore because I get so upset and think about them makes me very sad. I did get a betta in bad shape from Petco and am in the process of treating him for fin rot. He is very happy and been doing good for 3 weeks in his 5 gallon heated/filtered tank. I have another boy a butterfly. He is dark blue and white and is gorgeous. I bought him for myself he is such a beauty! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## BamNeko

All these beautiful fish! So envious~
Petco had a Mustard Gas DT. I wish I had space :c
Okay I do but not in the way I want it to be.


----------



## Mo

Betta Fry. Can barely see them but they're those hairy looking things, I must be freaking the male out shining a flashlight on him every hour haha


----------



## BamNeko

Then I realized....
I HAVEN'T POSTED ABOUT NEKO!










That's the only non-blurry picture of Neko I have.

Magma is an Angel by this angle XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

BamNeko said:


> Then I realized....
> I HAVEN'T POSTED ABOUT NEKO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the only non-blurry picture of Neko I have.
> 
> Magma is an Angel by this angle XD


Be careful with that 2.5 split tank. The divider is unstable and the large holes can lead to the fish being able to bite each other's fins. I really advocate that you buy separate tanks or if you want a split tank still, use craft mesh or a real divider so they can't jump it and kill each other. I've seen it happen quite often on the Mini Bow split tanks, there tends to be spaces on the side and underneath that can lead to fish getting through.


----------



## BamNeko

Thanks I'm out shopping so I'll get some mesh if I see any


----------



## dannifluff

Mo said:


> Betta Fry. Can barely see them but they're those hairy looking things, I must be freaking the male out shining a flashlight on him every hour haha


D'awwww. Overprotective Daddy


----------



## micheemak

Was given this guy Saturday morning by my LFS. He's a crown-tail, suffering from a bit of fin rot, but his colors are really pretty. I had to move all my amano shrimp into my big freshwater tropical community tank (don't worry, no one will eat them - it's mostly guppies and swordtails) to get a tank for him. He's in a 7 gallon cube, currently being treated with heat and salt. I can already see some new fin growth. The tips of his fins are all dark blue/black. Not sure if that's his normal coloring (they almost match his body color) or if it's part of the rot? Anyone have any ideas? 










http://s2.postimg.org/7fuxnttk9/2015_08_10_13_20_04.jpg


----------



## Aquastar

He is soooooo pretty! Anyway, here are mine.

Pic 1&2. Nameless rescue, please tell me what his name should be at "Help me pick a name for my rescue!"


Pic 3. Moon, I'm just taking care of him for the summer, so grumpy.

Pic 4. Mufasa, my first betta ever!


----------



## Gariana

My white plakat boy is slowly changing color - getting more grey-green scales and his red dalmatian spots are turning darker.








http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## InStitches

he is gorgeous


----------



## Tree

micheemak said:


> Was given this guy Saturday morning by my LFS. He's a crown-tail, suffering from a bit of fin rot, but his colors are really pretty. I had to move all my amano shrimp into my big freshwater tropical community tank (don't worry, no one will eat them - it's mostly guppies and swordtails) to get a tank for him. He's in a 7 gallon cube, currently being treated with heat and salt. I can already see some new fin growth. The tips of his fins are all dark blue/black. Not sure if that's his normal coloring (they almost match his body color) or if it's part of the rot? Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s2.postimg.org/7fuxnttk9/2015_08_10_13_20_04.jpg



Awww he looks just like my boy Sardine! Super cute!


----------



## speckledsky

*My lovely Orange/Blue boy.*

 Silly boy was practically impossible to photograph.


----------



## Tree

Kelp smiling. =)


----------



## Polkadot

Tree said:


> Kelp smiling. =)


He really is!


----------



## micheemak

I really enjoy looking at all the pics everyone is posting here - and the Aquabid pics as well! I've become obsessed with bettas - not sure whether that's a good thing or not. LOL.


----------



## InStitches

Tree said:


> Kelp smiling. =)


loooove it <3


----------



## Tree

I think that's more like a smirk though. He's such a naughty boy. LOL I love his personality.


----------



## BamNeko

Nishibi in his 2.5 gallon tank. This one doesn't have a crack I opened it at PetCo to check!

He's got the whole tank to himself and rather be pissy at the thermometer in his tank XD

Hello world I'm Nishibi!









You can't see me :3









No don't look at me!









You wanna go bro?









This is my twin sister's Butterfly Betta. He's cute!









My Betta Station
You can clearly see a fish in the middle tank. He is alive trust me, but we think he has a few more weeks or months till he goes. Doing everything I can for his finrot


----------



## Tree

Nishibi is a doll! what did your sister name hers?


----------



## BamNeko

She can't pick one XD


----------



## Tree

does she have a list going on? maybe we can help decide for her. lol


----------



## BamNeko

I'll ask her.


----------



## speckledsky

*Sorority*

 blurry but MY GIRLS. these 3 are like sisters. going on 2 months.


----------



## micheemak

Ended up moving my sorority into a 20 galloon long tank today so I could put this guy in their 10 gallon cube - fell in love at the LFS. Went in for aquarium salt and couldn't resist - bought him and bought a new tank because I obviously have issues. I've decided to name him Rollo. Will try to get a pic up of my girls tank once they've settled down a bit. I can't figure out what color his body is - sometimes it looks green, sometimes blue, sometimes stell grey. Regardless, he's a fun little guy.


----------



## lilnaugrim

He's a Copper Butterfly ^_^ A very beautiful coloration. Copper is the silver metallic-y coloration that generally does take on different hues and shades depending on the lighting and where he's positioned. It's quite natural ^_^


----------



## micheemak

> He's a Copper Butterfly ^_^ A very beautiful coloration. Copper is the silver metallic-y coloration that generally does take on different hues and shades depending on the lighting and where he's positioned. It's quite natural ^_^


Thank you - I had no idea, but I fell hard for him. He's about half the size as my other males, so I imagine still pretty young - I can't wait to see how his tail looks when it grows out a bit more.


----------



## FinnDublynn

I will make sure to post pictures when they get here, but, I already bought this beautiful giant:









And I just placed a bid on this guy, to help offset the shipping cost 










His auction is over in 4 hours... I'm so so so excited and hope I get him.. I could have easily done the BIN... but I wanted to save myself the $30 lol


----------



## Polkadot

..


----------



## lilnaugrim

Showing off my newest fishes!

I'm not sure if I've shown Macklin here or not so I'll include him as well.
Macklin, Burt Macklin of the FBI!
He's a Grizzle Bicolor HM (he is also a marble though and changes his body color frequently from blue to white and back)




This is Dovahliz (doh-vah-lies) which means Ice Dragon in Skyrim language (No, I haven't played it much, my brother does, but I love the language). He is a Marble Dragon DTPK
AKA Dovah
At the store:



Home and in flare training



And finally my newest is Mushu. I'm so sorry about his name....I thought of it and it just stuck >.< I was going for something better, I love the name Mushu I just feel like the Betta should be red instead of Metallic Bicolor Super DeT lol. Oh well, Mushu it is! He does get to 180 degree spread, but with his rounded edges he becomes a Super Delta instead of HM.


Reflections!


Showing off his amazing form


Flaring with Dovah


And flaring with Macklin


----------



## Revosok

Prometheus, my hm grizzle I bought at petco several days ago .


----------



## lilnaugrim

Revosok said:


> Prometheus, my hm grizzle I bought at petco several days ago .


Oh, he's also a DTHM (or sometimes called Fullmoon)


----------



## Revosok

Are you sure? I don't think that he is a double tail, I can only see one caudal fin.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Revosok said:


> Are you sure? I don't think that he is a double tail, I can only see one caudal fin.


Trust me he is. Look at that dorsal fin, the extended (broad) dorsal fin is indicative of the DT, it is not displayed to such extreme on single finned fish. Often you can't see the split between the lobes because their tails branch so much that the lobes overlap. 

Here, I outlined his tails. The bottom one overlaps the top one in this picture. I placed dotted lines where the fins overlap by the other fins as well.
View attachment 612594


----------



## BamNeko

Sprinkles was a DT, he was mislabeled for a Rose Tail though.

You guys really make me want the Metallic Dragon Scale at PetCo. D:


----------



## Revosok

Yeah, I can see it now, thanks!


----------



## lilnaugrim

BamNeko said:


> Sprinkles was a DT, he was mislabeled for a Rose Tail though.
> 
> You guys really make me want the Metallic Dragon Scale at PetCo. D:


DT's CAN be rose tail. Rose tail is just a higher branched tail; it makes a ruffly effect instead of flat as the tail should be. So you can have a HMRT, DTRT, and even a PKRT. I'm in the middle of drawing all the different tail types (even rare ones) so one day we'll have a reference of it all.

Also, a fish cannot be both Metallic and Dragon Scale. Metallic is the thick scaled version of the color blue and copper. Dragon Scale is only thick white scales. This is all disregarding the color underneath the scales. So there can be a Yellow Dragon which is yellow fins and thick white scales. Yellow Turquoise Metallic is like my Mushu; yellow fins with a turquoise thick scaled body.


----------



## BamNeko

lilnaugrim said:


> DT's CAN be rose tail. Rose tail is just a higher branched tail; it makes a ruffly effect instead of flat as the tail should be. So you can have a HMRT, DTRT, and even a PKRT. I'm in the middle of drawing all the different tail types (even rare ones) so one day we'll have a reference of it all.
> 
> Also, a fish cannot be both Metallic and Dragon Scale. Metallic is the thick scaled version of the color blue and copper. Dragon Scale is only thick white scales. This is all disregarding the color underneath the scales. So there can be a Yellow Dragon which is yellow fins and thick white scales. Yellow Turquoise Metallic is like my Mushu; yellow fins with a turquoise thick scaled body.


He was just a DT no ruffly look at all. And the cup says Dragon Scale, so I'm blank on his fish breed if he's Metallic


----------



## FrostPixie

Can't remember if i shared my pic of Oz... got him the past weekend after thinking about him for a week! Sorry about the slightly blurry full flare photo... he just wont stay still! He's little so I'm guessing he's about 3 months old. From the label in the LFS he was sold as a HM mustard gas... but im guessing that the mustard gas colour is being used quite lightly in this context... in any case... he's a pretty cool green/teal and yellow boy. 

Also, i just finished re-doing his whole tank... here it is now... in all it's reef glory (tried to make it look like the great barrier reef... with a little less anemones lol) Oz is probably the most aussie fish ive seen... cause of his colours &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## lilnaugrim

BamNeko said:


> He was just a DT no ruffly look at all. And the cup says Dragon Scale, so I'm blank on his fish breed if he's Metallic


Quite often the "DS" that are labeled at PetCo, are not DS's at all but just slightly thicker irid scales. I'd need to see a pic of him to give a full color ID.


----------



## BamNeko

lilnaugrim said:


> Quite often the "DS" that are labeled at PetCo, are not DS's at all but just slightly thicker irid scales. I'd need to see a pic of him to give a full color ID.


If he's there Friday I'll get a picture of him, my sister already knows I want him so I might end up buying him too XD


----------



## lilnaugrim

Isn't Sprinkles in your avatar? If so, he's a Piebald, he has regular Royal Blue scales.


----------



## BamNeko

Sprinkles was marble by the time he died he was a dary grey color and his fins were like white to blue and red.

Thanks for reminding me to change my avatar


----------



## ginabean98

Here's my veiltail male Karl. :lol:


----------



## BamNeko

The filter got his tail and a bit of his pectoral fin.






















































He was flaring at the mirror but CLEARLY doesn't want to be caught -_-


----------



## lilnaugrim

The filter didn't get him, he bit his fins. That's pretty common, the U shape chunks indicate a mouth bit. The filter would create rips and slits not U shapes. He's nice looking Salamander EE


----------



## BamNeko

I want to pinpoint what is causing him to bite now.

Oh look who I caught flaring


----------



## Johnson1905

This is my boy Casper. He was labeled at petco as a dragon scale, not sure if he is a true dragon scale but he's beautiful


----------



## BamNeko

I don't think he is but he sure is lovely.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, he's not, he's a White. White's usually have pink on them due to the pellet foods containing salmon; makes flesh tint red/pink which is why Salmon is a red fish ^_^


----------



## Johnson1905

That is super interesting and makes tons of sense


----------



## micheemak

BamNeko, what did you name him? He's gorgeous - sort of reminds me of a strawberry just ripening, for some reason.

Yours is beautiful as well, Johnson1905 - he reminds me a bit of my white betta, so I'm biased.

Thought I would share a pic of my 20g long sorority tank - I have six girls, settling in nicely. They appreciate the extra 10 gallons they didn't have in their previous tank. 










Tempted to get a few more (like maybe another 3 or 4), but waiting until my female koi betta arrives and I have to rearrange the tank when I add her. After that, I am officially done with the bettas. _*metaphorical fingers crossed*_


----------



## Irish Eyes

Johnson1905 said:


> This is my boy Casper. He was labeled at petco as a dragon scale, not sure if he is a true dragon scale but he's beautiful


My once white guy, who looked almost identical to yours, is now pure BLACK! Obviously had the marble gene. Beautiful fish you've got, but don't be surprised if he turns some other color, someday .


----------



## Irish Eyes

*Here's my newest guy....*

No name, yet. I'll wait for his personality to come through before giving him a name, since his markings and coloration don't give me any ideas . He's a very curious li'l fellow, exploring every inch of his 8 gallon Fluval Flora tank, but so far, that's all I've got to go on....

Speaking of that, can someone please tell me what color scheme or pattern he is, if any? I love his coloration, with the shimmery blue body and the peach-colored fins.


----------



## lilnaugrim

He's a Multicolor ^_^ Or just Blue and Yellow. He is not a Mustard Gas though, some may try to tell you that. MG is Blue body, solid yellow fins and black/blue outling band, the colors must not bleed between each other like his does. Same goes for a Chocolate or regular blue yellow Bicolor; colors need to be totally separate. So since he doesn't fit anywhere else, he's labeled as a Multicolor ^_^


----------



## BamNeko

micheemak my EE is named Nishibi.


----------



## Johnson1905

Wow your boy is gorgeous. For some reason I thought of the name tangerine then immediately fell in love with Tango haha. I would love to see a picture of your black betta that you were talking about. I bet it was awesome to watch such a drastic change


----------



## Irish Eyes

lilnaugrim said:


> He's a Multicolor ^_^ Or just Blue and Yellow. He is not a Mustard Gas though, some may try to tell you that. MG is Blue body, solid yellow fins and black/blue outling band, the colors must not bleed between each other like his does. Same goes for a Chocolate or regular blue yellow Bicolor; colors need to be totally separate. So since he doesn't fit anywhere else, he's labeled as a Multicolor ^_^


Thanks for answering my question! I think I'll just label him as "Beautiful" .


----------



## bubblesaurus

New photos of my newest boy, Motley. Any thoughts on him being pastel in color or possibly a marble?

View attachment 614826


View attachment 614834


----------



## lilnaugrim

Nope, he's a Grizzle ^_^ That's the "salt and pepper" kind of look usually seen on a blue/white fish. Sometimes it's seen on white/copper as well.


----------



## Revosok

Wow, I haven't seen a vt grizzle yet. Have fun with him, I just taught my dthm grizzle how to eat out of tweezers.


----------



## BamNeko

OMG! I saw a VT just like that at Walmart and I wanted him but the price wasn't in favor($3.00 for a VT)

Nishibi doesn't understand what food is yet.


----------



## BettaJack

*my first betta*

Hey guys...I'm new here and this is my first post, and my first betta. He's a red male halfmoon name Leonidis...this is that new petco 3.7gallon cube tank, which is pretty sweet i might add....he has some tank mates...3 small cory catfish...known as the three stooges...and two balloon mollies...the dalmation is Stone Philips and the yellow one is Sailor...i added a tetra heater to the setup and a small airstone setup that i turn on for a bit everyday


----------



## BamNeko

Are the plants plastic? You might want to replace them with silk plants so they don't tear up your bettas fins


----------



## lilnaugrim

BettaJack, while it's a niec tank, you are much too overstocked. A tank that size can only hold a Betta and a single snail (preferably a Nerite or Ramshorn nothing bigger). You'll end up poisoning those fish with ammonia if you keep them, I recommend returning the two mollies or get at least a 10 gallon tank and you'll be almost fully stocked on that with these six.


----------



## BettaJack

I'll tell u guys how this situation evolved....this is not my first, nor my only fish tank...i originally set this tank up3 weeks ago with the betta and one cory...that's all i was gonna put in there...and snails are gross. I also have a 30 gallon with a matched pair of vicious oscars...they have to be by themselves because they will eat anything moving. A friend of my also has a 30g...he's a noob with fish, and he saw my oscars and lived them...he went out and bought a monster one and put it in with his tetras mollies and catfish....and carnage ensued...when he finally called me frantic for advice...there was only 2 corys and 2 mollies left...he wanted to keep the cichlid...so i took the survivors...this arrangement is temporary until next Thursday(payday...lol)...then the refugees will get their own tank


----------



## micheemak

I was given a 10 gallon tank earlier this week - after I cleaned it out, I seeded it with water from one of my other betta tanks, added some wood and a couple of plants, and went looking for a new betta.

I've decided to call him Peppermint:









According to the LFS, he's a Super Delta? I have no idea, just know that I love his coloring. He sorta reminded me of the fish BamNeko posted the other day, that I absolutely loved.

Here's his tank:









It's not a 10g cube like my other male betta tanks are, so it seems a lot bigger. Peppermint has been enjoying the room. Eventually, I'll add more plants for him, but for now he likes exploring the space and resting on the driftwood.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Nice! Yeah he looks like a DeT or possibly Super, we'd have to see a flaring picture of him though. He looks like an Orange bicolor (the white scales aren't white or thick enough to be a Dragon Scale)


----------



## JulieP

He is gorgeous!


----------



## InStitches

wanted to share photos of my boyfriend's new giant betta, currently unnamed  He is absurdly adorable. He does chase the platy around, but doesn't do anything once he actually catches up to them :roll: He can eat so much, it's ridiculous. And my favorite thing with him is to watch him try to wiggle his huge body into spaces he just can't fit into when he's being nosy :lol:

View attachment 616609


View attachment 616617


----------



## Tree

I love his colors Instiches! 

Here is my lovely Kelp showing off for me. 









and here is Mola,


----------



## micheemak

I have a couple of new ones as well - my husband is starting to feed into my obsession, and surprised me with two beautiful boys yesterday.

The first is Musashi - I've put him in the 10g with Peppermint and thrown up a divider. The picture is a bit blurry, but he won't stay still. He's got a pretty red band on his anal and dorsal fins, that goes to blue and white, and his body is a navy/royal blue.










The second is (I think?) a mustard gas. His name is Horus, after the Ancient Greek God of the sky.










He's in a 7 gallon Fluval Chi I ended up buying for him today, as I didn't have any space for him when hubby brought him home yesterday. He spent the night in a clear plastic cookie jar. I was calling him Cookie, but he seems pretty timid, so I'm hoping he'll live up to a mightier name.

I am not getting any more though - that's it! At least until my Koi betta arrives in September...but that will be it, I swear.


----------



## FinnDublynn

InStitches said:


> wanted to share photos of my boyfriend's new giant betta, currently unnamed  He is absurdly adorable. He does chase the platy around, but doesn't do anything once he actually catches up to them :roll: He can eat so much, it's ridiculous. And my favorite thing with him is to watch him try to wiggle his huge body into spaces he just can't fit into when he's being nosy :lol:
> 
> View attachment 616609
> 
> 
> View attachment 616617



Looks SO CLOSE to the boy I almost got!! I chose the other giant from Banleang tho... but gorgeous!!


----------



## InStitches

thanks &

everybody looks so gorgeous ^_^ So many options with bettas


----------



## FinnDublynn

New Neighbors! Already fighting like the Hatfields and McCoys....

Look at all of Finn's regrowth tho!!! YAY!! Lets see if I can continue keeping him from biting... lol
View attachment 616889



Look how DARK Kismet has gotten!!!! In the right light, his body has a red-wash to it as well, and he's lost most of his red "hat" but gained red in his anal fin, and he has the cutest red spots in his beard lol
View attachment 616897


----------



## InStitches

sweet boys <3 <3 <3


----------



## InStitches

This is Valor... and she seems to be wandering too close to the CPO, too often >_< At least, I think that's why her anal fin is chopped up.

Whatever the reason is, it has to do with her being an incessant jerk to all of the tank mates (platy, CPO). So she is probably going to live in a 2.5 g on her own so her gorgeous fins can heal and hopefully not be completely shredded again. :roll:

View attachment 616905


View attachment 616913


View attachment 616921


View attachment 616929


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah that looks like classic shredding from a CPO lol. My CT does the same thing :roll: they never learn!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Cpo?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Cambarellus patzcuarensis Orange - CPO

It's the Mexican Dwarf Crayfish name.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Aaaaaaaaaahhhhh.... 

I was thinking Certainly Perplexing Object.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Look how much Kismet has changed!! He lost a lot of his red hat, his iridescent black spread out thru his caudal and dorsal, he gained a lite red in his anal. He fattened up and filled out. Darker but his iridescent got more vibrant. Can't see it in the pic but he's got a red wash to him now, too. 
View attachment 617041


View attachment 617049


----------



## Seren

Finally got a decent picture of Thousand Sunny! You can see one of the gold streaks in his tail. I have another picture that shows them off more, but he's behind a plant, so.


----------



## Irish Eyes

Johnson1905 said:


> Wow your boy is gorgeous. For some reason I thought of the name tangerine then immediately fell in love with Tango haha. I would love to see a picture of your black betta that you were talking about. I bet it was awesome to watch such a drastic change


Ask, and you shall receive .

Here's his progression from when I first brought him home, to tonight (I just woke him up and the photo is blurry and lacking detail, but you get the idea, I hope. The first two show him with and without flash.

In between white and black, he slowly changed from one to the other. The photo of him looking rather spotted is an in-between photo.

And the last photo is him with his full black coloration. He does have some iridescent blue on his body, and if you look closely, you can see that his tail fin is still clear around the edge. I'll try to get a better photo of his pretty boy later today. He really IS stunning!


----------



## lilnaugrim

He's actually cellophane and blue not white and black. Sorry, I'm kind of a stickler about colorations. There was never any white on him, but he's still a good looking fish


----------



## Irish Eyes

He was actually pure white with blue eyes before his coloration changed.
He is black now, but with blue iridescence, so I suppose you can call him "blue" if you wish. I'm going to still call him black, because I simply don't care about coloration beyond what my eyes see (which is almost pure black, except when light hits him from a certain angle), and since I'll never show a betta and won't need to worry about putting him in a certain color class. In other words, his "proper" color title simply doesn't matter. And, yes, I knew the fins were called cellophane. But most of them have turned mostly black, so that only some edges are cellophane nowadays.


----------



## Johnson1905

He's beautiful!! It's amazing the transformation he went through  I know some people prefer their fishies to not change, but I think it's so much fun to watch!


----------



## BettaStarter24

These are my two newest boys, Angel I got back in May and Haku I got about a week ago. Angel is the white SDeT (his tail is a bit shorter now as he had bitten it but is finally allowing it to grow again) and Haku is the Mustard Gas CT


----------



## qumaquarist

Hey everyone.
Attached is a photo my new betta. 
I'm still trying to decide on a good name.
Can anyone help me identify what type it is?
Also, is there any way to roughly determine its age? The guy at the pet store said that he had just been imported. I would estimate his body length (not including fins) at about 1 1/3".


----------



## Tree

he's a double tail. and the color Hmm Bi-Color maybe or a Multicolor? He is adorable!!!!


----------



## qumaquarist

Tree said:


> he's a double tail. and the color Hmm Bi-Color maybe or a Multicolor? He is adorable!!!!


Thank you!

So it's normal for his tail to be in two "parts" then, correct? I was concerned that it had torn from the center. Lol.

Are his top and bottom fins supposed to be in one piece? The reason why I ask is because the bottom fin seems to be bisected. I'm not sure if it tore or if it's just like that.


----------



## Tree

yup its normal for double tales to look like that. Both top and bottom fins should me one piece. It could just be he tore it or he fin bites. If you see more fin start to look like a U shape then it is biting.


----------



## qumaquarist

Oh okay. I looked at some photos that were taken almost immediately after bringing him home and it seems that he has the tear in those photos as well. I don't think he's biting. If the bottom fin is torn in the middle about halfway to the base, is it likely that he'll eventually heal? If so, how long does that normally take? Thanks for your input.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yes, fish have amazing regenerative powers; he'll heal on his own.

He's actually a Cellophane Multicolor. Cellophane is his primary color (basically see through with some iridescence on it) but he does have a bit of a red/blue wash which thus makes him a Multicolor.

And are you sure the tear isn't just between the anal fin and the caudal (tail)?


----------



## JulieP

Both gorgeous bettas! I have 2 boys and my next fish will definitely be a Mustard 
Gas color. It is my favorite!


----------



## JulieP

Gorgeous fish!


----------



## Tree

lilnaugrim said:


> Yes, fish have amazing regenerative powers; he'll heal on his own.
> 
> He's actually a Cellophane Multicolor. Cellophane is his primary color (basically see through with some iridescence on it) but he does have a bit of a red/blue wash which thus makes him a Multicolor.
> 
> And are you sure the tear isn't just between the anal fin and the caudal (tail)?



eep I was so close! And I was thinking about Cellophane but seeing that they have just two colors I strayed away from it. I forgot that there are mixes between color types. =)


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tree said:


> eep I was so close! And I was thinking about Cellophane but seeing that they have just two colors I strayed away from it. I forgot that there are mixes between color types. =)


No worries! That's how I was like when I first learned about Copper and all it's different tints lol! I was soooo lost!


----------



## Tree

gotta make mistakes to learn.


----------



## qumaquarist

lilnaugrim said:


> Yes, fish have amazing regenerative powers; he'll heal on his own.
> 
> He's actually a Cellophane Multicolor. Cellophane is his primary color (basically see through with some iridescence on it) but he does have a bit of a red/blue wash which thus makes him a Multicolor.
> 
> And are you sure the tear isn't just between the anal fin and the caudal (tail)?


That's good to hear. 

No, I'm pretty sure the anal fin has a tear in it that runs about halfway through. It's really not noticeable unless he completely spreads his fins out. Even then, you have to pay close attention to notice it.

Altogether, he should have four large fins right? I call them "large fins" because I don't know the technical term for the ones located on the sides of his body. Lol. 

By the way, do you happen to know the term for the thin fin-like objects that hang below a betta's "neck"? Forgive me, I'm terrible with fish anatomy. :lol:


----------



## Tree

this will help ya out qumaquarist


----------



## qumaquarist

I'm sorry, what will help me out?


----------



## Tree

the picture above? you don't see it?


----------



## qumaquarist

You mean your tanks? Yes, what about them?


----------



## Tree

LOL no I have a picture of Betta Anatomy photo there. here I will give you a link of it. I think the website is acting up. 
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c134/amiidae/PFKbettasplendenExternalanatomy-1.jpg


----------



## qumaquarist

Oh, Lol. 

Unfortunately, the link isn't opening for me either. I'm getting the following error message:

"ERROR
The requested URL could not be retrieved"

Weird. The problem is probably from my end. My internet has been acting up recently. :-(


----------



## Tree

Hahaha It's ok =P
Look up on Google "betta anatomy" and it will show you a list of the fin names.

how about this one? http://nippyfish.net/bettas-101/betta-fish-anatomy/


----------



## qumaquarist

I just did that. The terms I was looking for are "pectoral fin" and "ventral/pelvic fin." 

I should have Googled it earlier and saved you the trouble. Apologies.


----------



## Tree

Hahaha! well if the picture worked we would ever have that mess. So it's all good.


----------



## Gariana

Hmmm... my boy is one really oddly colored dude.










Dark smears, red spots, peachy wash on his fins.










And of course he has to have a beauty mark on his chin :roll:








http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## lilnaugrim

He's primarily a Gold Dragon but has marble genes which is causing those other colors to pop up.


----------



## Tree

wow nice shots Gariana! shows a lot of detail on him. <3


----------



## Gariana

Thanks :-D I really, _really_ wish I had a macro lens... Guess now I have a reason to get one.


----------



## Tree

oh god I want one so badly too! My 18-270mm lends can only get so close. I hope to win a contest for $500 at national camera exchange. my Zoo in Minnesota has the contest every September. I have the pictures on my journal. Gah I hope I win this year. I have been in it two times and have gotten into the finalist both times. =D


----------



## lilnaugrim

You can just use a Macro lens attachment instead of a full macro. I use a couple different ones. I have the Vivitar 1x, 2x, 4x, 10x macro attachments for my 18-55mm lens. Lens set

I also have a Bigfoot Macro/Wide Angle that I use most often on my 18-55mm, this one is not it but similar: Macro Lense + Wide Angle


----------



## Tree

When my 18-55mm lens broke, I bought my 18-270 lens, found out later that my 1x, 2x, 4x, 10x macro attachments did not work on that lens so I sold them. =( I figured with a macro lens, it will be cheaper to get than having to get another 18-55 lens again and to buy the macro attachments over again. Not only that the attachments didn't work well with insects which I will be using it more for that. 

man I wish my 18-55mm lens hadn't broke. T^T *cries*


----------



## greyko

Don't have him yet. Thursday pick up! Love his odd colour and speckly face.
He had some fin rot, hopefully it heals well.


----------



## Tree

what a funny and cute looking dude! can't wait until you fix him up.


----------



## fleetfish

My pink VT, Chrysanthemum. 
I'll have better pics soon, hopefully in his new setup.


----------



## Irish Eyes

qumaquarist said:


> Hey everyone.
> Attached is a photo my new betta.
> I'm still trying to decide on a good name.
> Can anyone help me identify what type it is?
> Also, is there any way to roughly determine its age? The guy at the pet store said that he had just been imported. I would estimate his body length (not including fins) at about 1 1/3".


I think your new betta has to be one of the most extraordinarily beautiful bettas I've ever seen. 

I love the double tails. I have 2. Both fish have to work to stay level, because their tails are so long and heavy that after a few seconds of holding still, the weight of those tails starts to drag the fish down at the back :shock:. They seem to spend more time resting on leaves/plants than my others. I think those gorgeous tails make them work so hard that they get tired more quickly than some other variants!


----------



## FinnDublynn

fleetfish said:


> My pink VT, Chrysanthemum.
> I'll have better pics soon, hopefully in his new setup.



Stunning!!!


----------



## micheemak

I ended up getting two new boys over the last few days; thought I'd share them here. Some of you might have already seen the first: Mr. Cellophane (after the song from the musical Chicago).

He is flighty, tends to hide behind his sponge filter for a bit whenever anyone first enters his line of sight, and is just generally very bashful. He's got a redish freckle on his tail that has deepened since he came home, and some nice irridescent blue on his fins that's really starting to show. Now that he's used to it, he seems to be enjoying his 3g tank - especially the terracotta pot, which he likes to hide in.










Here is his tank:










Next up is Smudge. He is temporarily in a 2.5g tank, which I was using as a net dip for my other tanks. It's too small for a filter, so I've got a bubble stone in there for him. He's my only veiltale, but I loved his colours. The plan is to either get a 10g and split it for Mr. Cellophane and Smudge, or get a 30g long and split it 5 ways, as I've also got three bettas on order to arrive in September sometime.

Anyway, here is Smudge:










and his tank:


----------



## FinnDublynn

what substrate do you use? it's so... ROUND. lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

Looks like Eco-Complete to me


----------



## micheemak

It's Fluval Stratum - a substrate for planted tanks. I normally mix it with a sand substrate, but since both of these tanks are temporary, I didn't bother. It's easier to move if there's no sand in it, in my experience.

And yes, it is very round! :lol:


----------



## Tree

photo bump on all of my bettas: 

Sardine:









Kelp:









Maguro:









Carp:









Mola:









New guy:


----------



## FinnDublynn

lilnaugrim said:


> Looks like Eco-Complete to me


My Eco-complete doesn't have a single bit of gravel even close to that round lol


----------



## Gariana

Some of you already know I lost my first betta Oskar yesterday, when he jumped out of his tank during the night.

Today, after covering the narrow slits in the glass canopy I went back to the store I bought Oskar from. And sitting there, in the small cup, was that same white betta who was in there when I got Oskar. So I decided to take him home.

So meet my second betta, another plakat boy who had been sitting in the store for at least two months. I guess he was too plain looking for anyone to take notice.








http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Aqua Aurora

My what long pelvic/ventral fins your have!
Sorry about your loss, hope the new boy doesn't try anything stupid.


----------



## Gariana

Thank you. I really miss Oskar, that silly little boy.

And this guy? Yep, another odd one, isn't he? Pale, mostly see through fins and body, white scales, black scales... He hasn't stopped swimming since he got out of the bag. And he already blew a bubble nest, something Oskar in his one month with me never did.


----------



## InStitches

he is so stinking cute. Congrats on your new boy


----------



## speckledsky

My boy.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Went to the Pet Store. 
Came home with this gorgeous Red Copper Half-moon Plakat... Currently unnamed, and big! Not giant big, but he's Good sized. 

View attachment 624193


----------



## FinnDublynn

If he gets any bigger, he will be able to be classified as giant....


----------



## Tree

maybe he is a young giant? That would be really cool to watch! 

nice catch! (no pun intended. haha)


----------



## FinnDublynn

The longer I had him in my hands, the more I was like, "William is going to love this guy..." So I decided to hold off naming him until William had the chance to stake claim on him to be "His" and Atticus.


His name is Atticus. lol

I have him dripping right now, I needed to do a water change, just a small one, on the tank (Ehhh... 15%ish) to get rid of some blech that had settled on the floor from the last of the plant melt from my order, then I started him dripping.

So, he's nearly about to be set free, his water volume is a little over doubled. If he *IS* a young giant and I get to watch him come into his size? I'll be excited. I just love his coloring. I saw a Red Copper a few months ago on AquaBid and it's been on my "Oh, I want one of those eventually" list lol.


----------



## Gariana

That's a gorgeous big boy, Finn :-D


----------



## Tree

awww what a nice name! I'm glad there is a happy ending from the stressed you endured. You saved Atticus.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Gariana said:


> That's a gorgeous big boy, Finn :-D


Thanks! I just measured him, he's 1.5 inches.

Super handsome... He already had a bubblenest in his dirty cup, too!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Tree said:


> awww what a nice name! I'm glad there is a happy ending from the stressed you endured. You saved Atticus.



Indeed... and since the BF staked his "claim" on this boy... I still have one empty tank to find another boy to get!!!



Tho. I did see a FREAKING ADORABLE female at PetCo... I might go back.... lol

She was white, with a Teal and Purple banded Crowntail...


----------



## Soriel

So envious of all of you to be able to get so many tanks and house so many bettas!! If only they can be housed together... what a beautiful tank of swimming angels that would be!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Soriel said:


> So envious of all of you to be able to get so many tanks and house so many bettas!! If only they can be housed together... what a beautiful tank of swimming angels that would be!



It is a blessing, and a curse, I assure you. Because once you have more than one, you want another and another and another and the NEED for another grows exponentially with every Betta. When you have your first and you want a second one it's like, "Man! I really want another Betta! This guy is so cool!" then you get the second one and you're like, "Wow! I didn't realize they could have such different personalities! This guy is the polar opposite of my first guy, but he's just as amazing! This is Great! I have to get another and see what kinda personality he has!!!"

You get to the 4th one and it's "I NEED ANOTHER BETTA RIGHT NOW I LOVE THIS GUY WHY DON'T I HAVE ANOTHER TANK!?!?!"

And then after that? You're eating ramen noodle for a month just to afford a new tank and set up for a fish you HAVE to have. 

And you do that.

Every month.

And you're still not satisfied.

Because you need 2 new bettas a month, not one.


----------



## Soriel

Haha... I would get as many IF I could....! Unfortunately my new house isn't ready yet.. so now I don't have much space... My husband is really wary of me getting into action once the new house is ready... :-D 

This is really a Betta Obsession! I would go to the LFS every other week to look for new ornaments and plants and also check out the bettas even though I only have 1 betta!

Now I have a new obsession.. Aquascaping! Damn some of those tanks are sooo awesome....!!!!! 

But it's SUCH A JOY to see your boys & girls so healthy & happy! 

Okay, I'm just glad I have this forum (which I read every day) so I can talk about bettas all day without looking crazy (my friends think i'm crazy to get so crazy abt a fish).


----------



## Tree

FinnDublynn said:


> Indeed... and since the BF staked his "claim" on this boy... I still have one empty tank to find another boy to get!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tho. I did see a FREAKING ADORABLE female at PetCo... I might go back.... lol
> 
> She was white, with a Teal and Purple banded Crowntail...


Nice! and Ooooh does she look like my little girl Mola? minus the pink/red color Haha










More pictures of the new guy! He is now named Wahoo. (can you believe that is a fish species name???)


----------



## lilnaugrim

He's gorgeous Tree!!!


----------



## Tree

Thanks!!! I have more pictures of him on my journal.


----------



## InStitches

speckledsky said:


> My boy.


love him! gorgeous. 



FinnDublynn said:


> If he gets any bigger, he will be able to be classified as giant....





FinnDublynn said:


> The longer I had him in my hands, the more I was like, "William is going to love this guy..." So I decided to hold off naming him until William had the chance to stake claim on him to be "His" and Atticus.
> 
> 
> His name is Atticus. lol
> 
> I have him dripping right now, I needed to do a water change, just a small one, on the tank (Ehhh... 15%ish) to get rid of some blech that had settled on the floor from the last of the plant melt from my order, then I started him dripping.
> 
> So, he's nearly about to be set free, his water volume is a little over doubled. If he *IS* a young giant and I get to watch him come into his size? I'll be excited. I just love his coloring. I saw a Red Copper a few months ago on AquaBid and it's been on my "Oh, I want one of those eventually" list lol.


Yay! Congrats. It will be fun if he grows!! He is handsome.


----------



## anjei

*My betta*









this is my new betta, his fin has yellow at the end especially when there is light. Im not sure if he is a delta or super delta. I named him brightwing .


----------



## FinnDublynn

Tree said:


> Nice! and Ooooh does she look like my little girl Mola? minus the pink/red color Haha


Kinda?? Her body was pure white, from what I remember, not grizzled spots. And her tail was mostly teal, with a band of purple at the ends, that disappeared in certain lights.

Even if she wasn't "pure white" in the body, her body color was still "cleaner"... I have to go back and return some bulbs I bought. Someone put T5 bulbs in the T8 box, probably trying to get them cheaper, and then couldn't afford it so they went back.... So I came home with what I thought was new T8 bulbs for my tank... and I got a way way better product that I can't freaking use. 

I dunno if I'll come back with her or not..


----------



## FinnDublynn

I walked into the store and I could literally hear her calling my name.....

Now I need to give her a name to call her back! 

The picture just does no justice to her colors.


----------



## Tree

oh WOW she is a pretty girl =O nice find!


----------



## FinnDublynn

Yeah. I'm kinda upset at myself for not just bringing her home last night lol


----------



## Tree

naw don't be. The good thing is that you took her now. ^^


----------



## InStitches

FinnDublynn said:


> I walked into the store and I could literally hear her calling my name.....
> 
> Now I need to give her a name to call her back!
> 
> The picture just does no justice to her colors.


so beautiful and sweet <3 congrats!


----------



## FinnDublynn

thanks everyone! I've honestly never been a fan of females.. the ovaries kinda give them an awkward body shape that's never really appealed to me.. there have been a few females that caught my eye, and I thought for awhile I wanted a sorority... but this is the first female that I've like, truly fallen for. lol

And she's SO TINY.. OMG


----------



## Tree

but you will end up LOVING her personality  they have quite a spunk.


----------



## FinnDublynn

So I have always heard. She pulled a Henley, and as I lowered her acclimation jar into the water, she spent nearly 5 minutes trying to get out and explore... she didn't start shaking and flaring at me in frustration, tho lol. 

LIL!!! Official color name? Tri-color Butterfly??


----------



## lilnaugrim

Just Tricolor ^_^ Tricolor has to be in bands of color like she has it.


----------



## FinnDublynn

Works for me!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Oscar!!
View attachment 624641


----------



## BamNeko

Look who I got~

Sorry for the bad pictures, their gonna be kinda crappy until I can get them in their 2.5 split gallon(should be temp until we get a new tank)


----------



## DangerousAngel

They're SO cute!! Are you going to have a Halloween themed tank? I love the gravel!


----------



## BamNeko

It was iroinc to get them. My brother bought green and black gravel with his tank I got orange for my tanks but I didn't have enough gravel for both 3 gallon bins so he gave me his left over.

I might do a Halloween tank when it comes around to it.


----------



## Tree

awwww I love CTS! they look so cute BamNeko! Can't wait until they settle down and you can get more pictures of them. =D


----------



## BamNeko

I'll aim for flare pictures tomorrow. Hades is so CUTE when he flares and I love the blue on Ragnarok when he flares ♥


----------



## funaaba

A quick update on Kirby!

The day I got him:
View attachment 624985



And now:
View attachment 625001


His back fin is a little scrunchy, and I'm not sure if he'll ever have a full tail, but I'm super pleased with his progress. It's amazing how far he's come just from being in a warm tank with clean water.


----------



## BamNeko

So cute!


----------



## BlueInkFish

This was my first Betta Fish when I joined the site, he was the reason I found so many wonderful people on here! And the reason I have learned so much!

I LOVE YOU HYDRA!!! S.I.P.


----------



## Tree

Awww Hydra showed you this site too? Sardine is the same for me. Right now he is fighting off a tumor and a possible infection on his lip. He's 3 years old. 

Hydra also looks like my SIP boy Anchovy. May they both swim together.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Tree said:


> Awww Hydra showed you this site too? Sardine is the same for me. Right now he is fighting off a tumor and a possible infection on his lip. He's 3 years old.
> 
> Hydra also looks like my SIP boy Anchovy. May they both swim together.


Yes, we all have that one Betta that showed us the "light," haha 

I hope Sardine gets better!! Hugs and kisses sent from my fishes to Sardine!


----------



## tiffanylucky

That betta for me is my sassy girl tiffy who is currently 3 years old. This is her flare buddy Jaws hiding behind his thermometer. ( He looks like bat man) XD


----------



## tiffanylucky




----------



## lilnaugrim

My newest boy; Geronimo. Found at PetSmart and I couldn't put him down no matter what!! He's a Black Copper marble CT. I'm not normally into CT's but he's gorgeous! He's got a few broken rays and his ventrals are partly curled but the rays should heal in a couple weeks. I got him last week actually.


----------



## InStitches

wow! What a fantastic CT. congrats


----------



## BlueInkFish

Well, here is a tank filled with 8 Betta fry,  this is just a picture of one of them!

I haven't updated my spawn log in my signature. I should get going on that now that I'm content with everything for my Fish haha.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Gorgeous! Love the marbling!! :-D


----------



## BlueInkFish

lilnaugrim said:


> Gorgeous! Love the marbling!! :-D


Thank you! I love his marbling too! At one point of his fry stage, he looked similar to a panda, he had the panda's face marking!


----------



## Paigeyy

*My new Betta !*

I received a male and female betta fish for my 18th birthday and since then I have been in love with them! After they died, my mum packed up my tank and hid it away because she hates fish tanks... ( I don't know how that's possible ) BUT ! after completing an honours project with barramundi, I've convinced her to give it back and I just purchased my first new fish for the tank! 

Say Hello to Indina Jones ! - My Boyfriend asked me to name him this in honour of his late childhood Betta and I liked the name 'Indy' for short <3


----------



## Kaysims

*My 3 babies*

The red/white/bue does not have a name yet I'm still deciding,
The copper males name is Shark 
The tiny baby betta fry is Tuna, if it is a boy or a girl it has grown a lot since I first got it!!!

any name suggestions are welcome


----------



## lilnaugrim

Your baby is a girl


----------



## Kaysims

Kaysims said:


> The red/white/bue does not have a name yet I'm still deciding,
> The copper males name is Shark
> The tiny baby betta fry is Tuna, if it is a boy or a girl it has grown a lot since I first got it!!!
> 
> any name suggestions are welcome


Probably a stupid question but can girl Bettas flare??


----------



## lilnaugrim

Kaysims said:


> Probably a stupid question but can girl Bettas flare??


Absolutely! They don't have _quite_ as large of beards but they certainly flare just as hard and as well as males. Heck, half my females are way more aggressive than any males lol!


----------



## Kaysims

lilnaugrim said:


> Absolutely! They don't have _quite_ as large of beards but they certainly flare just as hard and as well as males. Heck, half my females are way more aggressive than any males lol!


Is it okay then for my baby girl to be in a seperated tank with my male(red/white/blue)?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Kaysims said:


> Is it okay then for my baby girl to be in a seperated tank with my male(red/white/blue)?


Have you read through this yet?: PetCo Baby Betta Care I go over a bit about that and the Growth Stunting Hormone. You can keep them like that if you want, but your girl will grow more slowly because they will be "competing". If she's alone, then she will grow quicker.


----------



## Kaysims

lilnaugrim said:


> Have you read through this yet?: PetCo Baby Betta Care I go over a bit about that and the Growth Stunting Hormone. You can keep them like that if you want, but your girl will grow more slowly because they will be "competing". If she's alone, then she will grow quicker.


I have read about the growth stunt hormone. So I will probably take him out and split my other tank for now so my baby girl can grow big! She has already grown so much since I first brought her home!


----------



## Kaysims

lilnaugrim said:


> Have you read through this yet?: PetCo Baby Betta Care I go over a bit about that and the Growth Stunting Hormone. You can keep them like that if you want, but your girl will grow more slowly because they will be "competing". If she's alone, then she will grow quicker.


Also could you explain how having those type of fish in with my baby will help with the growth stunt hormone, thanks


----------



## lilnaugrim

There is no real scientific evidence of it yet, but most of the experiments have resulted in more uniformly growing fry (no runts in the spawn or excessively large ones). The other fish act as a suppressant to the hormone it seems which helps negate the effects of it.


----------



## micheemak

Finally got a picture of Peppermint mostly flaring - can anyone tell me what tail type he is? He was sold as a Delta, but I think he's a half moon?










Thanks in advance!


----------



## IrishWhisky

*My boys.*

Here are my two boys. Have had them for a week now. The blue/green is named Frodrick Von Frankenstein and the orange one is Igor (eye-gore). Hopefully. Someone will know where their names come from.  
Igor doesn't like to pose for the camera, sorry he is so blurry.


----------



## annebonny

This is Captain Edward Kenway  My kid picked out the least colorful fish in the store but I think he's cute. I hope he's healthy! Just transitioned him into his new tank, he's exploring all over, seems very happy.


----------



## BlueInkFish

A6 of my spawn. He's very feisty.


----------



## Johnson1905

My marble koi Sunkiss  love the stripes, also starting to show some blue


----------



## gracierat

IrishWhisky said:


> Here are my two boys. Have had them for a week now. The blue/green is named Frodrick Von Frankenstein and the orange one is Igor (eye-gore). Hopefully. Someone will know where their names come from.
> Igor doesn't like to pose for the camera, sorry he is so blurry.


Very pretty! love the names! Young Frankenstein is one of my favorites!!


----------



## gracierat

Johnson1905 said:


> My marble koi Sunkiss  love the stripes, also starting to show some blue



So pretty! love the colors!


----------



## TuiAndLa

@annebonny, your kid has excellent taste! "Least colorful"?? Psssshhh. That fish looks IDENTICAL to one I saw at my Walmart and it took everything in my power to not bring him home. I went back a week later and he was still there. ._. Curse not having space for another! lol Love that fishy you've got. He's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## AmythestPablo

My boy Amethyst, or Pablo as my friends call him. I got him at the Petsmart near my college a few weeks ago. I've never seen his coloring before, that's what drew me to him. He's nesting like crazy, even was in the pet store, and it's super fun to watch.
















He flares up at just about everything. Especially the camera lol


----------



## AquaThom

He's a beauty, micheemak, love the red & white combo. From the pic, he looks a half-moon since his caudal fin is so full, it looks like it goes over 180 degree.


----------



## micheemak

Thanks AquaThom! I was hoping he was a halfmoon, but I am terrible at figuring the tails out. Appreciate your response very much.


----------



## Tree

here is Wahoo again. He's not changing too much which I am loving!


----------



## mazakai

whoa, Wahoo is GORGEOUS! and I love the name!


----------



## Tree

thank you =) when I first got him he was so skiddish but now, he comes up to me and begs for food.


----------



## BamNeko

Boys in a split 2.5 gallon, I might be sneaky and get a 2 gallon tomorrow to put one of them in maybe 2 of them. Don't think my Backpack can carry 2 tanks and supplies XD

All my boys are in a split 2.5 gallon. You should see how Magma and Nishibi are reacting to each other. If I didn't put a mesh(nylon) split I think I would have ripped fins and perhaps a dead fish.


----------



## micheemak

Three new bettas to add to the mix, because I have no self-control and my husband apparently indulges me a bit too much.

Ixion (red Super Delta, apparently):










Orpheus (multicolor veil tail):










Atticus (red crowntail, but with a purple irridescent wash of color):










Will try to get better pics tomorrow, but I'm pretty pleased with this bunch of fellas. Speaking of, what's a lot of bettas together called? (ie: murder of crows, pride of lions, ??? bettas).


----------



## lilnaugrim

micheemak said:


> Will try to get better pics tomorrow, but I'm pretty pleased with this bunch of fellas. Speaking of, what's a lot of bettas together called? (ie: murder of crows, pride of lions, ??? bettas).


Good question but I don't think there is a name since they are not schoolers/shoalers. Birds, lions, other fish that school will have names (Pod of Orcas, etc.) but not lone animals.


----------



## micheemak

We should make up our own - like a 'Solitary of Bettas' or an 'Aloof of Bettas' or some such. I personally feel like I have a grouping of them, even though they're all seperated so I want to call that something. :lol:


----------



## Aquastar

*Aloof of bettas is good.*
Here are some pictures of my baby betta Palm! Who care about full body pictures when you can see the face?


----------



## BettaFire682

Where are all the pictures? there is none here.


----------



## Aquastar

Are they not showing up for you?


----------



## Lilypad

Napoleon says "I hungry - you feed me now?"


----------



## Tree

hahaha grumpy fish XD


----------



## Soriel

Snowy wishing my hubby happy birthday!
View attachment 635882


----------



## BamNeko

Saying hello to you guys!
Ragnarok has blue on his back, on visible at good angles -_-


----------



## micheemak

I am so HAPPY. Hubby found me an amazing betta, and even snagged a half moon 3.6g for him for $22 because the clip was missing on the filter. He surprised me at lunch time with both - said he knew I would want to change the filter to sponge anyway. In the meantime, I've got it hung with a couple of heavy-duty suction cups and some weights on the electrical wire on the floor to keep it from tilting forward.

Betta is GORGEOUS - like a dark flamingo pink, with a couple of spots on his body - I think he's a half moon. I'm sure he'll darken up once he's settled in, but he's truly lovely.

I've named him Mesmer, after one of my favorite Alan Rickman movies!










Almost fully flared, from the back










The cute, it burns....


----------



## Lilypad

Oh wow, I love the pink! You'll have to share photos as he settles in!


----------



## BamNeko

Cute!


----------



## micheemak

Just thought I'd update with a quick photo of Mesmer - he's settling in nicely, and his color has darkened up considerably since yesterday. He is incredible - that pink is almost a dark neon when the light hits him the right way.


----------



## Soriel

Aww, your husband is so sweet! Your betta is gorgeously sweet too!!! ;-)


----------



## BamNeko

I have a new friend. He came yesterday to Petco! FRESH BATCH! Sorry for the bad picture he wouldn't swim to the front of the tank. Is he a Black Orchid 




























I walked home from Petco(was riding my bike but I walked home)

Neko has a new 1 gallon tank it has LED lights no more light bulb light for her XD


----------



## micheemak

He looks like he has a hint of blue to him, BamNeko - very pretty!


----------



## fleetfish

My beautiful little CT boy that I got last week. No name yet


----------



## frospike38

Here's my betta! Haven't named him yet, but I can't think of a suitable name. And I also don't know exactly what kind of betta he is? I know he's a Doubletail because his caudal fin is split in two, but split halfway only. And then I thought he was a HM but he looks like a rosetail with his huge flowy fins.


----------



## fleetfish

Here's a rather blurry picture of my new VT boy, Spark!


----------



## BamNeko

Screenshot of my new boy Bon Jovi. He is my raffle win. I get him Thursday I think. I'll prob do pick up again.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Pictures of my new boy. Still thinking of names. If you have any ideas feel free to shoot.


----------



## mazakai

my big spotted boy


----------



## FishyFishy89

Day after pictures of the new guy. He's settling in very nicely.


----------



## Aqua Aurora

FishyFishy89 said:


> Day after pictures of the new guy. He's settling in very nicely.


For some reason "Willow" comes to mind looking at him.


----------



## Noush

Simon


----------



## Tree

Kelp =D








Maguro =)









both looking at the camera


----------



## mazakai

beautiful fish, Tree!


----------



## Tree

thank you. =)


----------



## mattie523

*New Betta*

This is my new Betta fish. His name is Glaedr. I got him from PetCo about 3 weeks ago. He's a baby betta so i know he hasn't grown much yet. Is he healthy looking? He swims around a lot and tries to fight his reflection and I think he's eating enough. I see him grab the food and let go of it a lot. Is that normal? I do a 10-15% water change every week and rinse out the filter and i move the decor around so he doesn't get bored. His water temperature averages around 75 degrees.


----------



## BamNeko

Bon Jovi


----------



## TheNewestFishOwner

*My new betta I got today (10/4/15)*

He is a blue hlafmoon, plaket. And he is adorbs


----------



## RallyBluBetta

*Rally*


----------



## Soriel

Beaver the Betta :-D - *"I SENSE CAMERA"* comic strip

View attachment 641746

View attachment 641754


----------



## Tropicalbetty

Lol I just love this! Tee Hee Hee so cute&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## fleetfish

There were some gorgeous HMs for sale at the really local LPS today - all Aquabid quality. I was so happy to see female HMs there that I picked one out. Haven't had a fancy girl in a looooong time


----------



## Tropicalbetty

Wow she is beautiful!! Reminds me a little bit of my female betta Fanny. She is a smokey black with green metallic.


----------



## InStitches

fleetfish said:


> There were some gorgeous HMs for sale at the really local LPS today - all Aquabid quality. I was so happy to see female HMs there that I picked one out. Haven't had a fancy girl in a looooong time


oh I am jealous! What a stunner


----------



## BlueInkFish

This is my newest Indonesian fish.  He's one of my future breeders.


----------



## mazakai

That green is gorgeous!


----------



## lilura

*my first betta*

from a few years ago..


----------



## InStitches

beautiful fish, looks ice frosted!


----------



## InStitches

Photo from breeder Robert Gee -- can you guess which boy is mine? ;-)

View attachment 647146


----------



## Tree

the red one in front? =D they all look AMAZING!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oooh, I love that one bottom left, calleophane with the black tail!!!


----------



## BamNeko

Meet Alcatraz, he arrived on Saturday after almost a week of shipping!

He's still getting use to his new home so this is the best picture I could get of him. I plan on buying an LED light just for the two tanks on my desk.


----------



## Tree

My boy Wahoo is showing off your the camera. =)


----------



## BamNeko

He's so pretty Tree.

The two I got are still doing good but Hades got a rip in his tail trying to figure out how he did that.


----------



## fleetfish

Spark, posing for his close up


----------



## Tree

BamNeko said:


> He's so pretty Tree.
> 
> The two I got are still doing good but Hades got a rip in his tail trying to figure out how he did that.


thanks ^^ 
and awwww well at least he is ok =)



fleetfish said:


> Spark, posing for his close up


Oooh pretty shot!


----------



## VeryFern

Poseidon poking out from behind his plant and a beauty shot!! I love him.


----------



## Johnson1905

*Onyx*

My stunner Oynx showing off


----------



## Johnson1905

Johnson1905 said:


> My stunner Oynx showing off


Sorry photo didn't attach


----------



## Johnson1905

Casper seems to be marbling into some reds and is biting his tail like never before


----------



## Johnson1905

And my sweet sunkiss, no clue what his fleshy color is lol


----------



## fleetfish

Thank you Tree ... one more, lol. He's a poser


----------



## Tree

I got a new baby girl! see more of her in my journal if you like.


----------



## BamNeko

Had him for a week and he is finally showing color!
Sadly the fin color is harder to see.


----------



## Tree

Oh he is a pretty one. =D I almost picked up a boy that looked like him.


----------



## BamNeko

Tree said:


> Oh he is a pretty one. =D I almost picked up a boy that looked like him.


I got him about 5 minutes after the breeder put his photo up on Facebook. He's not a Platinum Black Dragon Scale Betta I'm looking for but he's still my favorite. Not a fan of Halfmoon bettas but Bon Jovi and Alcatraz are my favorite and have not done any fin biting _yet_


----------



## Tree

BamNeko said:


> I got him about 5 minutes after the breeder put his photo up on Facebook. He's not a Platinum Black Dragon Scale Betta I'm looking for but he's still my favorite. Not a fan of Halfmoon bettas but Bon Jovi and Alcatraz are my favorite and have not done any fin biting _yet_



Nice catch. It's nice to find the perfect betta. I was looking through the betta section at petco for a good 15 minutes and almost adopted a boy but then looked at a gal and our eyes connected. She had spunk and so pretty. Even though she is small finned I felt a connection. But that other Male Betta I put in front so others could buy him. 

And I finely got a better shot of her fin colors. She reminds me of a rainbow with the purple blue and pink shine.


----------



## MettaBettaKnight

Does anyone know where I can find spadetails?


----------



## FishyFishy89

MettaBettaKnight said:


> Does anyone know where I can find spadetails?


Online. I've never seen them in stores. I once thought I had a spade tail. Turns out his fins were just so melted together.


----------



## BettaStarter24

FishyFishy89 said:


> Online. I've never seen them in stores. I once thought I had a spade tail. Turns out his fins were just so melted together.


You can occasionally find them in stores. I've seen a few.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yeah, I recently found a girl who was nearly a Spade.

The thing with Spades is that they don't breed true so that's why there aren't many around (besides fading out of the hobby unfortunately). If you breed SpadexSpade, you actually get mostly regular VT's. A true spade needs to have a 180 degree spread and the tail lobe has to be totally symmetrical on top and bottom; no drooping whatsoever!


----------



## InStitches

fleetfish said:


> Thank you Tree ... one more, lol. He's a poser


oh wow


----------



## akinsey15

My little Gracie!


----------



## Endowarrior2009

My boy Jax


----------



## Endowarrior2009

Ghost (Dragon) and Jax( double tail)


----------



## Sadist

Wow, Jax's colors are amazing! I wonder if Ghost will color up a bit in the fin area.


----------



## BamNeko

I'm now at 8 betta fish.

Meet Autumn she's my new CT female. I'm happy to watch her grow up since I missed Neko growing up and such. She was the only CT female that stood out XD I wonder if her colors will show when she gets older.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Meet Steel. It's been quite a while since I've had a crowntail and I couldn't resist him.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Steel after settling down in his new home


----------



## Sadist

Wow, what awesome colors!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Because not everyone is on my journal, I'll post my recent pictures of my boys and girls too! :-D

Renegade, my Giant PK marble!


Snowcap, my juvie PetCo PK female with EE geno!


Glaston isn't super happy with me right now lol


One of my tailbiters, Macklin, a HM Blue Grizzle Bicolor Marble lol, that's a mouthful! He was originally the first part but he marbled out to white-ish body!


Roman!


Geronimo


Sam, another tailbiter who is in rough shape at the moment but he's doing so much better! Still battling a little bit of fin rot and lethargic but still alive


Rowan didn't want her pic taken apparently!


And a bonus Leopard Gecko picture! This is Hawkeye my big male!


----------



## banana0217

Still working on my picture taking skills, but these are my two girls. The first is a crowntail I just got today. I'm taking name suggestions! The second is a Petco baby named Eponine.


----------



## Sadist

I'm so jealous of your little black crowntail!


----------



## akinsey15

Sorry about the sideways picture but here is the newest addition to my Betta family, Melvin!


----------



## banana0217

Sadist said:


> I'm so jealous of your little black crowntail!


I definitely wasn't expecting to find one at Petco! She was hidden away on one of the top shelves among some of the males instead of with the other females. 

I picked up another baby today...she was so pale and now she's starting to color in. But I can't get a picture because she's hiding out in the plants!


----------



## banana0217

Oh, and the CT is now named Noir


----------



## Sadist

Excellent.

akinsey15 I love your new guy's coloring!


----------



## Sadist

My Grump Ol' Man, Mr. Fish the Tailbiter. Here he is "hiding" in his baby crypts.


----------



## fis

This is my new Betta, I believe it's a Crowntail. Here are some photos


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Yes he is a crown tail (ct). I never see pure blue ct, they always have some red on them where I see them (lfs) lovely blue boy.


----------



## BlueInkFish

Wow! I am very envious of you, fis. He is surely gorgeous! I love solid blue bettas 

Their pretty hard to find in my area. Unless you look online, of course. And that shade of blue is just lovely! I'll take him off your hands. ;-)


----------



## Polkadot

That blue CT boy is beautiful!


----------



## Sadist

That is a gorgeous blue crowntail! He looks very interested in his snail and shrimp.


----------



## Sephroth

*first time post here, I am new in this forum*


----------



## Tropicalbetty

Wow such a beauty of a betta. Love the white with blue!!!


----------



## Sadist

What a gorgeous blue! Where did you get him?


----------



## Sephroth

Local petco


----------



## Sadist

Wow, you are so lucky! Ours never has plakats.


----------



## Sephroth

Oh that time when I pick him up so many hm king male instock but last few week only king male but I still go check once a week, they told me every wednesday or friday have new shippment


----------



## MettaBettaKnight

My dragon


----------



## Soriel

wow, you guys have very beautiful plakats...!!!


----------



## MettaBettaKnight

Nice Blue-tailed dragon, Sephroth.


----------



## Tropicalbetty

Wow stunning plakats!! Best I've seen on this site. So lucky


----------



## Alaura123

Gorgeous Plakats!! They're so beautiful, the coloring is just amazing, especially the solid white with blue 
Here's my mystery guy, Kaze~
I need to get some updated pics, he's gotten some more noticeable red wash and dark blue edges on his fins.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Alaura123 said:


> Gorgeous Plakats!! They're so beautiful, the coloring is just amazing, especially the solid white with blue
> Here's my mystery guy, Kaze~
> I need to get some updated pics, he's gotten some more noticeable red wash and dark blue edges on his fins.


Are you looking for a color ID on him? If so, he's a Pineapple. And tail type looks like he could reach 180 degrees which would make him a HalfSun


----------



## Alaura123

lilnaugrim said:


> Are you looking for a color ID on him? If so, he's a Pineapple. And tail type looks like he could reach 180 degrees which would make him a HalfSun


Oh my goodness thank you so much! I've been thinking about the pineapple color and considering it for a while now, along with him being a half sun as well, but I have observed his flare and it just doesn't seem like 180 degrees though, so would it still count? 
Haha it's so relieving to know this, I appreciate your response


----------



## lilnaugrim

Alaura123 said:


> Oh my goodness thank you so much! I've been thinking about the pineapple color and considering it for a while now, along with him being a half sun as well, but I have observed his flare and it just doesn't seem like 180 degrees though, so would it still count?
> Haha it's so relieving to know this, I appreciate your response


Unfortunately, if he doesn't make 180 then he's not a Halfsun but a Combtail, a mix between CT and usually HM or DeT but they don't have the 180 spread, also their spikes are usually more pronounced like your guy is ;-)


----------



## Novadi

I am very new to this hobby (or whatever you call it. I seriously don't know, sorry :-( ). Can you guys please help me in identifying these bettas I just got? I got 5 of them from a betta breeder near our area and I got the other one (Tubbs) from a central market here in our area. You could say I "rescued" Tubbs, considering how harsh his situation was before I got him (placed in a plastic bag and hanged onto a platform, which was prone to shaking and the plastic bag was placed near other fighting fishes, and we know what would happen if we do that ;-) .

Please help me in identifying what types they are. Like, their tails? color? breed? or something, because I am terribly new at this and have been confused by what I have searched on the internet. Help meeeeee T^T

Here's Tubbs
View attachment 665674


Gumphrey
View attachment 665682


Blazo
View attachment 665690


King
View attachment 665698


Flubbs
View attachment 665706


and Martha (the breeder who sold her to me said she was a Super Red)
View attachment 665714


All replies that could possibly help me would be greatly appreciated! :-D


----------



## lilnaugrim

Yep, it's a hobby or sometimes a business if you get into that side of it but for most of us, it's just a fun thing we like to do 

It's only considered rescuing if you got the fish for free due to the state that the fish was previously in (usually on death's doorstep at that point).

Tubbs: can't tell tail type since he isn't flaring or even remotely with fins spread out. Coloration is Turquoise

Gumphrey: HM
Coloration: Turquoise with Red Wash

Blazo: PK (could be HMPK if his tail spread reaches 180 degrees like a HM)
Coloration: Marble Dragon (he will likely turn all blue with time)

King: Combtail (combination of CT and HM or DeT)
Coloration: Wild Type (brown undercolor, blue scales and red fins usually with black outlining band and blue irid in the fins)

Flubbs: Possible DeT (not a PK, fins are too long)
Coloration: Fancy Marble (right now he could almost be considered a Mustard Gas but his coloration will change in time as well--that's what marble means)

Martha: Looks like Super DeT or HM, can't say without flare picture
Coloration: she is indeed a Super Red.

Basically, try to get pictures of them flaring for us to be able to tell tail types more accurately for you. My current observations could be incorrect since we don't have flare pics.


----------



## fleetfish

Picked up a HMPK today - I was feeling really horrible about losing Phoenix and decided to see what there was at the local LPS where they have excellent betta care and I saw this gorgeous guy. I love his eyes


----------



## lilnaugrim

Hot damn! Fleet, you always get the most gorgeous fish in! And I'm really sorry about Phoenix!! S.I.P. our little friend!


----------



## themamaj

Fis that tank is incredible! I love the wood piece you have in there. Beautiful boy too.


----------



## themamaj

Alaura your fish is stunning. What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Soriel

My new baby, Twiggy..
His fins reminds me of peacock feathers!

View attachment 666026


----------



## Novadi

lilnaugrim said:


> Yep, it's a hobby or sometimes a business if you get into that side of it but for most of us, it's just a fun thing we like to do
> 
> It's only considered rescuing if you got the fish for free due to the state that the fish was previously in (usually on death's doorstep at that point).
> 
> Tubbs: can't tell tail type since he isn't flaring or even remotely with fins spread out. Coloration is Turquoise
> 
> Gumphrey: HM
> Coloration: Turquoise with Red Wash
> 
> Blazo: PK (could be HMPK if his tail spread reaches 180 degrees like a HM)
> Coloration: Marble Dragon (he will likely turn all blue with time)
> 
> King: Combtail (combination of CT and HM or DeT)
> Coloration: Wild Type (brown undercolor, blue scales and red fins usually with black outlining band and blue irid in the fins)
> 
> Flubbs: Possible DeT (not a PK, fins are too long)
> Coloration: Fancy Marble (right now he could almost be considered a Mustard Gas but his coloration will change in time as well--that's what marble means)
> 
> Martha: Looks like Super DeT or HM, can't say without flare picture
> Coloration: she is indeed a Super Red.
> 
> Basically, try to get pictures of them flaring for us to be able to tell tail types more accurately for you. My current observations could be incorrect since we don't have flare pics.


thanks a lot! hopefully, when I can have some free time, I'd post some flare pics :-D


----------



## NickAu

My girl Zsa Zsa


----------



## Tropicalbetty

I love Zsa Zsa what a little beauty she is. And adore the name!


----------



## themamaj

Twiggy looks just like a peacock. How cute!!


----------



## intelijentperzon

My little Swedish Fish basking in the glory of his bubble nest


----------



## CuddlesTheBetta

Standard-issue veil-tail... but he's got 'tude, so I love him anyway!


----------



## Tropicalbetty

'Cuddles' rocks!!! Give me a hardy veil tale anytime!!! Love his iridescent colors. Looks like a cool cat! !


----------



## CrystalBall

I have a steel blue EEHM named Merlin, and a yellow (I think, seriously, I have no idea what color he's considered) EEHM named Topaz.


----------



## Endowarrior2009

My boys 
Jax








Ghost








Ocean


----------



## intelijentperzon

Crystalball, Topaz is beautiful!!!


----------



## CrystalBall

Thank you!

Seriously though, if anyone knows what colors and patterns my Bettas are, let me know. I'm horrible with these things.  Topaz has a blue iridescent to him if that means anything.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Topaz is a Pastel Salamander essentially. Most yellow Salamanders are yellow base with blue over top like he has only darker, that bleeds into the fins but fins would be yellow and then a white band around to finish it off. Because his blue is so light in color, that's where the Pastel comes in  Many might just call him Pastel and that's fine too, I just like specific coloration's ^_^

Merlin is a bad Butterfly. Butterflies are supposed to have a definite line between the solid color (usually blue or red or black, whatever color their body and base of fins are) and the white or the black of the band around the lines. Because his blue bleeds into the white and he does have red in it, he's technically a Multicolor but you can still call him a BF for a little while until that blue takes over the white which may happen ^_^


----------



## Tropicalbetty

Wow Topaz is so unique!!!


----------



## NickAu

My Betta deciding if she wants to meet or eat her new tank mate this was about 4 months ago?, Shortly after this she decided she did not like Rasboras any more, The BN Pleco is still alive and I added more plants.


----------



## BlueInkFish

One of the fish I've bred. His mom and dad were both marbles. 

The only unfortunate thing is. He's really small for his age. Same with his fellow siblings.


----------



## Sadist

Wow, his eyes are so big!


----------



## BlueInkFish

Sadist said:


> Wow, his eyes are so big!


Hehe, right?


----------



## Tropicalbetty

Precious little betta and oh my those eyes!


----------



## fleetfish

My new dragon VT lady, Holly, that I picked up today. I am quarantining her for a week and then adding her to the empty slot in the 10g with my other two girls. I didn't notice the water droplets, but she was trying to eat them.


----------



## bekbekbek

Hey Guys!

I just got a new fancy metallic butterfly halfmoon (his name is Louboutin!), just wondering if the claims that UV filters are needed for white fins are true? He's in a completely cycled 6 gallon tank so I don't see why he would have any trouble. Thanks! :-D

Video also here if anyone is interested!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIDYO30p3t0


----------



## Tropicalbetty

What a Beauty!


----------



## hspillers13

This is my new betta! Thinking about naming him Finch, but I'm not sure yet


----------



## KaelaByte

So I can't seem to get blackbeard to flare out like y'all want, but i got some okish photos of him (considering im using a samsung phone). Maybe y'all can help mewith color and breed? I'm very new to this and am not quite sure.











Hes black faded to red, with a clear stripe on the stale followed by a black stripe. then some odd blue spots near his head. His tail almost looks like a heart but is not split like a double tail (dual tail?)


----------



## Endowarrior2009

Ocean is really coloring up


----------



## Glory

help me name my boy!! Ive had him for a week and still no name has come to mind.

























he's very showy and really enjoys his tiki and his plants.


----------



## intelijentperzon

Glory, your boy is so beautiful!

Maybe coconut for a name? I am not the best with coming up with names, but the tiki made me think of it XD


----------



## Olivia27

Glory said:


> help me name my boy!! Ive had him for a week and still no name has come to mind.


Aw what a beauty! You can use my name list if you want :-D here are my male names that may suit a white fish

Ice Rain (how I say "hail" LOL)
Argos (a historic city in Greece)
Haku (ha-koo; Japanese for "white")
Shiro (she-row; also Japanese for "white")
Siku (Inuit for 'ice')
Tundra (geographical name for a frozen landscape with few plants)


----------



## Glory

Seren27 said:


> Aw what a beauty! You can use my name list if you want :-D here are my male names that may suit a white fish
> 
> Ice Rain (how I say "hail" LOL)
> Argos (a historic city in Greece)
> Haku (ha-koo; Japanese for "white")
> Shiro (she-row; also Japanese for "white")
> Siku (Inuit for 'ice')
> Tundra (geographical name for a frozen landscape with few plants)


 i like haku and tundra haha


----------



## Tree

pictures =D


----------



## Tourmaline

I've finally caved and named my new EEHM what I had been wanting to name him. His name is now Azure! I figured since he has a name now, I can finally add him to this thread. He has such a different personality from Merlin and Topaz, it's incredible. They were never really aggressive at all. Merlin was indifferent to getting a new home, Topaz was terrified of everything that moved for about a week, and this little guy flares at everything that moves, including me lol. I even saw him making a bubble nest. He's been keeping it maintained since yesterday, and he spent all day on it. Is he a marble? I have no idea what color or pattern he's considered, still really bad at that. I just wish my tank lighting wasn't so horrible, then I'd be able to get better pictures of my pretty boy!


----------



## Eichan

Robert the Betta is chilling with Bob the Shrimp in the log!!


----------



## fleetfish

Yeah, he's a marble, Tourmaline. He's lovely! And Robert and Bob are very cute, Eichan 

Sapphire my plakat boy. He's a diva, lol


----------



## Olivia27

fleetfish said:


> Yeah, he's a marble, Tourmaline. He's lovely! And Robert and Bob are very cute, Eichan
> 
> Sapphire my plakat boy. He's a diva, lol


and I love Sapphire's fin coloration! Is he a marble too? I'm slowly learning  speaking of, do you use an SLR camera to take that pic? It's a great shot!

I really only know how awful my iPhone's camera is since I start taking pics of the fishes  Example:


----------



## fleetfish

It really is just a Nikon Coolpix (nothing fancy!), and then some editing in flickr for colour and sharpness, and an incredible amount of patience. 

Sapphie is a marble, just a slowly changing one. He hasn't changed too much but then I have only had him a short time.


----------



## Tourmaline

I wasn't sure if he was a marble, because every one I've seen had color on their fins. All he has is a very small spot of red on his dorsal. I'm really interested to see if he changes color.


----------



## banana0217

Meet Enjolras! I believe he has some fin biting tendencies but i haven't seen any new spots since I got him. He was labeled as a rosetail at petco and I guess he would be bicolor.


----------



## lilnaugrim

banana0217 said:


> Meet Enjolras! I believe he has some fin biting tendencies but i haven't seen any new spots since I got him. He was labeled as a rosetail at petco and I guess he would be bicolor.


Black Copper Devil! Anything that has a copper body with anything from a hint to red to full blown red fins is known as a Devil. ^_^ He's beautiful! He's only a HM as well, not a RT, he doesn't have the frilly fluffy fins.


----------



## Tourmaline

Azure's fins got way darker overnight. It was a surprise to wake up to! He also tore his fin somehow.. Flaring, maybe?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Nope, on those white plastic plants you have on there. Flaring usually causes a bigger rip, that's a rip from decor/plant. When you can, replace all plastic plants (whether they feel soft or not to you) with silk and he'll be a happier fish.


----------



## banana0217

lilnaugrim said:


> Black Copper Devil! Anything that has a copper body with anything from a hint to red to full blown red fins is known as a Devil. ^_^ He's beautiful! He's only a HM as well, not a RT, he doesn't have the frilly fluffy fins.


Thank you!


----------



## Tourmaline

lilnaugrim said:


> Nope, on those white plastic plants you have on there. Flaring usually causes a bigger rip, that's a rip from decor/plant. When you can, replace all plastic plants (whether they feel soft or not to you) with silk and he'll be a happier fish.


I read somewhere (I don't remember where), that if you could run a pantyhose over the plant without it snagging or tearing, it was safe to put with a betta. I was planning to replace it with a bigger version of the silk plant I had in there anyway, I just didn't think it would tear his fin.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tourmaline said:


> I read somewhere (I don't remember where), that if you could run a pantyhose over the plant without it snagging or tearing, it was safe to put with a betta. I was planning to replace it with a bigger version of the silk plant I had in there anyway, I just didn't think it would tear his fin.


Yeah, that applies mostly for decor/resin items and driftwood. All plastic plants, unless they have totally rounded edges, will cut Betta fins like a paper cut. Paper doesn't seem all that sharp to us but one wrong move and BOOM! paper cut. The same happens with plastic plants and even hard fabric plants too.


----------



## BamNeko

Hades is turning red now O:


----------



## Tropicalbetty

Azure is stunning!! Most beautiful fish Ï have ever seen here&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## PhineasTheBetta

*Petco find!*

Here is Phineas my Teal Mustard HMDT I amazingly found at Petco....rescued from that sad ridiculous cup last week:-D


----------



## nightpacer

My two newest bettas Aiedail (the veiltail) and Castiel (the DBT plakat)


----------



## Tourmaline

Tropicalbetty said:


> Azure is stunning!! Most beautiful fish Ï have ever seen here��


I don't know about that, I've seen some really beautiful Bettas on here! He looks so different now, every day he gets more color. He doesn't have much white on him anymore, just a copper color on his fins with some white around them, the blue/black scales on him cover most of his body now. Who would have thought he'd look so different after a week.


----------



## lilnaugrim

PhineasTheBetta said:


> Here is Phineas my Teal Mustard HMDT I amazingly found at Petco....rescued from that sad ridiculous cup last week:-D


He's actually just an HM, not a double tail as well. My Petco has similar boys and its so hard to resist! MG is my favorite coloration!!

Oh and teal isn't a color either, he's turquoise as almost all MGs are ^_^


----------



## Whippet44

Frey is a klutz. That big rip came from him probably tail biting while I was away. The smaller one I woke up to him with. Doing daily water changes to ward off finrot. I hope it doesn't come. You guys see any regrowth?

Spirit is such a shiny girl! Had to dig her out of a pile of dead ones at my local petsmart...

Now Thanatos... Thanatos is a problem child. Ripped his fins on decor before I went away...

Healed up a bit

And ripped them a bit again. Wow. He has nothing but silk plants. There's a slight coppery sheen to the fin edges. I hope it's not turning to rot... He and Frey never bother each other. Never flare, never try to jump over...


----------



## Whippet44

I removed the red plastic plant before he ripped them again and now Spirit is happy with the extra cover. It passed the pantyhose test.


----------



## NickAu

*Click Here To See My Video*


----------



## PhineasTheBetta

Ok...turquoise then...Very Sorry, Im not up on perfect betta terminology. I forgot there are double tail bettas. My 'DT' abbrev.was meant to mean Delta tail ( he was labeled as such in the store)...although I've since noticed he's a half moon


----------



## Olivia27

I never knew how to pronounce "turquoise" correctly, so I still tell people I have a "teal and red" girl to this day. Not sure if teal and turquoise are the same color either lol English is hard. 

These are from yesterday


----------



## PhineasTheBetta

Turquoise = tur (same as the tur in 'turkey' or 'turn') and 'quoise' is pronounced like 'kois' like the koi fish


----------



## Olivia27

PhineasTheBetta said:


> Turquoise = tur (same as the tur in 'turkey' or 'turn') and 'quoise' is pronounced like 'kois' like the koi fish


Aha, see, I've been pronouncing it wrong all my life. I've always said "turk-ways"! Thanks for that though


----------



## PhineasTheBetta

Hey, glad to help!! English is crazy....it doesn't even follow its own 'rules'


----------



## Olivia27

True that LOL and I love your MG boy! I think MG is one of the prettiest color pattern out there


----------



## fleetfish

Turquoise is French, actually. 

Had a weak moment today while out shopping. There was this poor VT fellow cowering in his cup, all stressed out to the max. He was extremely pale and clamped. I tried walking away but by then he'd got me.

He's gained some confidence and coloured up really nicely. I think his name shall be Rosebud.


----------



## Olivia27

Aww he's a stunner! Hope he continues to get better!


----------



## thendeathsaid

Here's a fellow I acquired recently. He's a black copper cross ray crowntail--not quite a king crowntail, which was what I was looking for! Those are few and far between. This guy is great though; I love those feathery patterns on his fins. :-D


----------



## Aqua Aurora

I'm generally not a CT fan but I like his caudal fin and those white markings that give a feathery feel. Shame he looks like he has a major spoon head though.


----------



## Tropicalbetty

Rosebud from Citizen Cane...nice!!! Love his colors so glad you saved him!! He looks cool!!


----------



## Tourmaline

My newest rescue, a King betta named Rajah, saved after being shaken almost to death at Petco.


----------



## Olivia27

Yaay you decided on a naaame!


----------



## JennyGee

Here's my beautiful boy, Orchid!  I know he's a veiltail, but I'm open to any more info about him (like what his color morph is called).


----------



## lilnaugrim

Lovely color, he's just a Multicolor though since his pattern doesn't really fit into any other specific category as most VT's tend to do.


----------



## Sadist

Gorgeous fish!


----------



## JennyGee

Cool, thanks! I love the color variation on his body


----------



## Changy

Here is my latest girl. Platinum dragon scale :-D


----------



## Tourmaline

An update on Azure. He used to be completely white with the exception of a some black scales.


----------



## JennyGee

I love the platinum color! Gorgeous!


----------



## fleetfish

I just thought this was a hilarious pic, taken during a flare session today


----------



## bonkers4bettas

as a betta keeper it is very a rare opportunity to get a good picture of my boys will :]


----------



## lilnaugrim

bonkers4bettas said:


> as a betta keeper it is very a rare opportunity to get a good picture of my boys will :]


Use flash on him. Tilt the camera up or down so you don't get the glare right in the middle. This will give you a faster shutter speed to capture him better. Or put a nice bright light over top his tank and that will help your camera take a better picture without flash. In the darkness or back lit, yeah, things will always be blurry or out of focus.


----------



## jess32247

figured i'd share a few photos i took the other day.  i cleaned the glass beforehand but apparently i didn't do as well as i thought i did, so excuse the smudges!

my newest boy that i got a month or two ago. can't wait to see how he changes once he starts to marble! (if it weren't for the smudge marks it'd actually be a half decent picture ugh)










my other new boy that i've had for a month or two. his colors are interesting, usually he looks more copper but from the right angle he's a very different color. you can only see it for a second as he turns though, so i'm glad i got a picture of it.










someone made themselves a little bubble nest in there favorite log the other day 










then theres this butt. more then half the pictures i take of him are exactly like this, with him directly facing me with his big buggy eyes, because he's more interested in seeing what i'm doing then looking pretty. gotta love him though haha.


----------



## NickAu

My poor fish looks so unhappy.

Taken today.


----------



## MistersMom

View attachment 683905


View attachment 683913


View attachment 683921


----------



## DragonScaleElliot

*Meet Elliot*

This is Elliot. He is a dragon scale, thus the name, Elliot. He shows off a great deal, and I have no objections.  I think he is gorgeous for my first Betta.


----------



## lilnaugrim

DragonScaleElliot said:


> This is Elliot. He is a dragon scale, thus the name, Elliot. He shows off a great deal, and I have no objections.  I think he is gorgeous for my first Betta.


Surprise! He's actually not a dragonscale, I'm sorry! He's a Solid Red with some Blue Iridescence; pretty normal since Blue is extremely dominant. He does look like he's an HM at least so he's got that. DS refers to his scaling, not his tail type; I know PetCo often confuses people because of their labeling! He's still very gorgeous though! I adore that first picture of him!


----------



## DragonScaleElliot

lilnaugrim said:


> Surprise! He's actually not a dragonscale, I'm sorry! He's a Solid Red with some Blue Iridescence; pretty normal since Blue is extremely dominant. He does look like he's an HM at least so he's got that. DS refers to his scaling, not his tail type; I know PetCo often confuses people because of their labeling! He's still very gorgeous though! I adore that first picture of him!


:-( Well that is too bad... He is a HM you think? I have seen a ton of HM pictures on this thread and he looks similar but not exactly like other HM. Could he be anything else? I don't even know what my own betta is... haha

As for him not being a dragonscale, let's keep that a secret from him. He enjoys thinking he's a dragon


----------



## lilnaugrim

DragonScaleElliot said:


> :-( Well that is too bad... He is a HM you think? I have seen a ton of HM pictures on this thread and he looks similar but not exactly like other HM. Could he be anything else? I don't even know what my own betta is... haha
> 
> As for him not being a dragonscale, let's keep that a secret from him. He enjoys thinking he's a dragon


HM is just how far the tail spreads and so if he reaches 180 degrees when he's in full flare (otherwise can't know for sure, just speculate) then he's an HM regardless of how he looks ^_^ If he doesn't reach 180 degrees but almost makes it, then he's a Super DeT (Delta), if he only makes 160 or less then he's a regular DeT. If he goes over 180 degrees then he's an Over Halfmoon (OHM). If he's ruffled when he's in full flare and still makes 180 degrees, that makes him a Rosetail (RT)--RT can only be HM's, it's just with excessive branching that causes them to have a ruffle-like appearance. Same for Feathertail (FT), just a more extreme version which he is definitely not.


----------



## DragonScaleElliot

I see! That makes sense. Such knowledge, you have! Impressive, it is. Sorry i'm in the Star Wars phase right now! Thanks for sharing


----------



## lilnaugrim

DragonScaleElliot said:


> I see! That makes sense. Such knowledge, you have! Impressive, it is. Sorry i'm in the Star Wars phase right now! Thanks for sharing


Haha, thank you! And no worries! I've already seen ep. 7 twice now so I certainly understand!


----------



## Olivia27

My foster boy  he's going home with a member here in less than a week. Eek!


----------



## chocolateturtle

My new boy!! I love how much of a solid white he is with a mix of red on his fins.

















Also picked up this giant plakat! He has an interesting color since I always see black/dark giants. I need to buy him a tank, so for now, he'll have to remain in there for a few days.


----------



## VeeDubs

Meet Ryu. 
Ryu is recovering from being infected with Ich from the LFS that I got him from. He got sick the following day that he came home. When I went back a week after I brought him home, the betta barracks that they were housed in were all infected. I didn't think he was going to make it. He was looking really rough a few weeks ago. Most of his fins were either ripped or jagged. But he's getting better. I assume he's a Marbled HalfMoon Rosetail Butterfly. His fins are healing up, and his personality is coming out. He's very playful and likes to show off and say hi when he see's me.


----------



## Olivia27

VeeDubs said:


> Meet Ryu.
> I assume he's a Marbled HalfMoon Rosetail Butterfly.


No such thing as HMRT  RT is just when a HM has ruffled fins that gave the caudal a flower-like appearance. So he's just RT. He's beautiful x glad to hear he survived the ordeal!


----------



## CarlosDaFish

wow! Everyone has such beauties! I got mine a couple months ago.

Meet... Ahem, Carlos!
He just _won't_ sit still, but here are two of my best pics.


----------



## imFred

VEry nice tank and betta!


----------



## imFred

WOW! Love the pictures and the color is great!


----------



## imFred

Very cool Bettas! Im a lil jealous of Panda right now.


----------



## imFred

Simply Beautiful. Crisp color on your Betta.


----------



## Tourmaline

Meet my DTHM, Apollo. :3 We're working on that fin rot.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tourmaline said:


> Meet my DTHM, Apollo. :3 We're working on that fin rot.


Cutie! That's not fin rot though, he's just bitten a little piece of his dorsal. DT's also seem to have some web reduction as of late with people trying to create DTCT's with good form so that's what is happening on the anal fin as well.


----------



## Olivia27

lilnaugrim said:


> Cutie! That's not fin rot though, he's just bitten a little piece of his dorsal. DT's also seem to have some web reduction as of late with people trying to create DTCT's with good form so that's what is happening on the anal fin as well.


Omg! A DTCT? Have they succeeded? Not that I have space for another but that would be cool to see!

@Tourmaline: I'm sure Apollo will heal up well real soon  he's in good hands x


----------



## lilnaugrim

They sure have! I don't remember who but there was a breeder in Thailand who was working on them a couple years ago, not sure if they still are. But here is an example:


----------



## Tourmaline

So that's not fin rot on his caudal fin? You can't see the black too easily without flash. I would have assumed it was a bite, but the first time I saw him at Petco he didn't have that, or the black outline. He has a lot of ray reduction on his dorsal, it looks healthy but the black on his caudal looks a lot like fin rot to me.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh, no, not at all, it's just the darker blue coloration. You would see deterioration in the fin by now and it would look like burnt edges on a paper; curled and built up necrotic tissue.


----------



## Tourmaline

I figured it was fin rot because the first time I saw him, both if his fins were rounded, and it didn't have that little indent where the black is. He also didn't have that black or dark blue band at all.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tourmaline said:


> I figured it was fin rot because the first time I saw him, both if his fins were rounded, and it didn't have that little indent where the black is. He also didn't have that black or dark blue band at all.


Fish color up as they become comfortable. You can obviously watch it for any other deterioration but it doesn't look like rot to be at all. As he grows, and he will, fish never stop growing, he may get some spikes because rays grow faster than the membrane does and eventually the membrane (webbing) will catch up and make smooth edges again.


----------



## Tourmaline

He's colored up a lot since I got him. He was that green color the flash showed the day I got him, that picture was right after bringing him home. Now he's almost royal blue, and his red stands out a lot more. Even those first pictures were only the second day I had him. I don't quite get why he would turn green instead of fading.. Usually when I've brought a pale Betta home they were just a paler version of their color, not a completely different one. Anyway, enough of my rambling.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Tourmaline said:


> He's colored up a lot since I got him. He was that green color the flash showed the day I got him, that picture was right after bringing him home. Now he's almost royal blue, and his red stands out a lot more. Even those first pictures were only the second day I had him. I don't quite get why he would turn green instead of fading.. Usually when I've brought a pale Betta home they were just a paler version of their color, not a completely different one. Anyway, enough of my rambling.


It's actually because he's the color Turquoise. In certain lights it looks green, in some it looks like actual turquoise and in others yet it looks like a dark cerulean color  There's no such thing as a real green betta, just variations of shades in Turquoise where some are more green than others are. So that's pretty normal ^_^


----------



## liamthen

Took this picture at my local breeder when i am visiting to buy jars, 4 feet aquarium full of extended red HMPK fry..!!! 
How you would not low them...!!!!


----------



## liamthen

I meant " love them" not low them, lol damn auto correct


----------



## Tourmaline

So I caught him flaring.. Obstructed and blurry both times, just my luck. It's like they know when you're trying to get a picture of them.


----------



## liamthen

I love this pic, got this posted by my fb friend, he named this picture koi formation,though not entirely koi bettas tell which do you like..!

I like the one with big red speck on her shoulders.


----------



## liamthen

Sorry, forget to upload the picture on last post, here it is


----------



## cindy21494

*My three cuties*

I recently got my first betta...that turned into three now.  I did lots of research on here before I got my first one, so thank you everyone for the great advice!

Here they are:

Blu










Gill











And Finn










Blu is in his own 10G, Gill is in a split 10G, and Finn (just got 2 days ago) is in a 2.5G quarantine tank until I can put him on the other side of Gill. 

I plan to get a 20G soon too. They are so much fun! I love them all. haha


----------



## jess32247

i think gill is my new favorite betta on the forum! that color is seriously unique, i wonder if it'll stay like that or change over time. blu and and finn are gorgeous too!

liamthen those little spotty koi's you have are to die for<3


----------



## cindy21494

Thanks Jess! I named him Gill because when he flares only one side comes out. I'm not sure if that is really bad (I'm sure its not good) or not, but it doesn't seem to give him any trouble. When I first saw him, I fell in love but wasn't ready to buy. After thinking about him all night, I went back the next day and luckily he was still there.

I have had him for a about a month and he hasn't changed at all yet. I'm hoping he stays this way.

I'm having a blast with all my new cuties. :-D


----------



## fleetfish

New EE boy, Shasta. He's still getting used to things so it's only one pic for now. Just picked him up today from petsmart - they've started selling EEs in my area, yaaay!


----------



## Tropicalbetty

Congrats Shasta is super!


----------



## aceylovesbettas

_*This is my newest betta Saint! He's a veiltail 
male, and looks bluer in person.:-D*_


----------



## schwob

This is Jay. Took him home from Petsmart just this past Christmas Eve. He's living happily in a 3.5 gallon tank but I'm considering moving him into a 10 gallon.


----------



## BamNeko

I don't think Autumn has been shown off yet. Or she has and I forgot when I did.
Anyways, this is my new girl Autumn. I got her the same time my sister got her CT Female Aphmu(I can't spell that damn name). I apparently am doing something right if hers randomly died and mine is still alive.









These are my sisters 2 betta fish.

Harlequin, her Marble DT
We went to PetCo to get bird stuff. Instead we left with a new tank and a fish LOL!









This is her new boy we got him yesterday for her while she was at college.
We wanted him to be named Panda but she named him Gilthunder


----------



## fleetfish

Here is my big royal blue VT boy that I picked up last week. I love the more classic looking bettas and they're becoming harder to find with all the fancier colour types getting bred. No name yet


----------



## Tourmaline

My handsome rescue, Sebastian.
View attachment 696193


My other handsome boy, Meeko. 
View attachment 696201


----------



## Baken40

*Meet Blu!*

This is our Betta, he is blue, his name is Blu. We got him for our kids (3 and 9), but I think he is really mine as I will be doing all tank maintenance and tank-scaping 

View attachment 696585


----------



## Tropicalbetty

All beautiful bettas in the posts here!


----------



## Tropicalbetty

Blu looks exactly like my VT Nemo Ned&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## cindy21494

I just won this sweet little guy on aquabid. :-D I never used them before, so this will be a learning experience for me. lol I'm so excited to get him. He probably won't be here until the first or second week of February.


----------



## zumzum5150

New to the forum and first post,. These boys are my 9yr old son's and I'm the care taker..lol


----------



## aceylovesbettas

*new picture of saint. c:*


----------



## themamaj

Cindy what an incredible amazing fish!!!! Congrats. 

Zumzum I love each of your fish. Your pink/purple HM expression cracked me up. He looksso eexcited about picture taken. Haha. Love it! Each of fish beautiful!


----------



## BamNeko

Photo credit to breeder. No clue when they will arrive but small tanks will be available for them until we can get them something larger.

Meet my 9th betta Aurora.









Meet my sister's 3rd betta Jericho.


----------



## Olivia27

Omg you bought that platinum white PKDT!! I saw her up on AB  I heavily contemplated about getting her but in the end I didn't. It's so funny how many fish I kept an eye on in eBay and AB ended up with forum members XD we, as a group, really need to shop elsewhere LOL


----------



## BamNeko

Seren27 said:


> Omg you bought that platinum white PKDT!! I saw her up on AB  I heavily contemplated about getting her but in the end I didn't. It's so funny how many fish I kept an eye on in eBay and AB ended up with forum members XD we, as a group, really need to shop elsewhere LOL


The funny thing is we were looking on Aquabid for a few days she wanted a girl from a breeder based in the US but couldn't find a nice one. The fact that she let me get another one and her onebus awesome. Though, $52 later she's lucky I love her.


----------



## Olivia27

Ugh tell me about it. Willow was $20, the international shipping fee was $5, and domestic handling fee $3. That alone is already $28. Shipping fee may as well cost another $20 as USPS only offer two choices for Minnesota-Michigan delivery: overnight or 3-Day. I really wanted to do 3-Day at first but then I decided it's not worth the risk. And of course there's startup cost. Plants, Betta log, filter, heater... Bye bye paychecks! I've been out of cereal for a week now and I still can't justify buying one LOL "but I need that money for plants stuff!" ._.


----------



## BamNeko

Seren27 said:


> Ugh tell me about it. Willow was $20, the international shipping fee was $5, and domestic handling fee $3. That alone is already $28. Shipping fee may as well cost another $20 as USPS only offer two choices for Minnesota-Michigan delivery: overnight or 3-Day. I really wanted to do 3-Day at first but then I decided it's not worth the risk. And of course there's startup cost. Plants, Betta log, filter, heater... Bye bye paychecks! I've been out of cereal for a week now and I still can't justify buying one LOL "but I need that money for plants stuff!" ._.


I calculated myself to have spent $147 on all my imports. Domestic fee included


----------



## JaymesBirne

Here's my new boy, Eisenhauer! It's been a few years since I've owned a betta, but I saw him and couldn't resist! He's a lovely grey that iridesces blue and green. His fins look pinkish in dim lighting. 



Grumpy face  





Please, ma'am, no more photos ¬_¬


----------



## NickAu




----------



## JaymesBirne

I took some new ones of my boy today 



Watching me wipe some smudges from his tank. It was so funny watching his little head follow my rag as I cleaned!  He won't flare for me, though. :-/




And then there was this standoff between him and one of his new tank mates. He tried eating them before I even put them in! He's not fast enough to actually catch one, but that doesn't stop him from trying every chance he can! :roll:


----------



## BettaMommaHeather

*New Ct Boy*

We were out and about this morning, swung into our local PetCo just to look. They had some beautiful fish but I said no, told myself I needed to focus on getting the girls tanks the way I want them. Got what I wanted to get, and left. We stopped at Walmart, to get a few things. Walking around, we split up and said meet in the pet department. There on the shelf were the plastic containers I knew what was in them but i was all nope nope nope. The Hubs however, said look hun. I looked and i fell for this beautiful guy. He is hard to get his picture of. His colors are almost coppery body with lavendar fins in one light and silvery blue in another. Hubs bought him a small corner tank(with the LED changing lights and built filter its a nice temp tank for sure) he is sitting on the Hubs computer desk as he gets acclimated. He is a very beautiful guy. I dont think i have ever seen one his color before.


























I am beginning to think we have a problem... lol


----------



## lilnaugrim

He's a Copper ^_^


----------



## LarixLyallii

*Drax and Yondu*

Everyone has such lovely looking bettas! It's been a long time since I last visited here, but I figured I'd post a couple pics of my boys now:

Drax: 








He was sick for the longest time, and underwent a complete color change. ...he's getting some of his iridescence back, and I worry about him still, but as of our anniversary on January 8th, he's still just as feisty and sassy and fat as he's always been. His tail never reallly bounced back from when he was biting it, though. 

And Yondu:








Yondufishie, my chillax handsome man. I thought you were a butterfly when I brought you home last February, and I thought you had short fins, but you've matured into a gorgeous halfmoon (over halfmoon? Dare I say rosetail? I haven't been able to snag a pic of him at full flare yet) with some of the most gorgeous finnage I've seen yet. BUT...I fully admit I'm biased. 

I've got a goldfish that I inherited from my mom in my ten gallon right now, with plans for the very near future to upgrade everyone to bigger tanks. I'm inheriting a 55 gallon that's gonna be in my husband and my gaming room, which I'm stoked for. 


Again, everyone has such pretty pretty fish! I look forward to stalking this thread again in the future.


----------



## Tree

My new Avatar... good bye my sweet sweet sardine and Maguro. <3

top left (Rainbow Trout) top right (Mola) Bottom left (Wahoo) Bottom right (Carp) Yellow and black (Kelp)


----------



## R Diff




----------



## JaymesBirne

Work just got new bettas in today, during my shift. So, before I left, I had to take a look. I've realized I have no self control. I picked this guy up. 

View attachment 709994


View attachment 710002


His tail is in a bit of shadow in the first picture. He was labeled as a rose tail, but he looks like he's got a lot of tail biting going on. I got him literally right out of the shipping box, though. So, hopefully he heals up quickly!

No name for him, yet, but I'm working on it.

Also, the divided tank is only temporary. I've got a five gallon on the way. Ike isn't too thrilled about his new neighbor. I've never seen him flare so much!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Roman
Red Butterfly HM
View attachment 710530


Renegade
Marble King
View attachment 710538


Render
HMPK MG Monster
View attachment 710546


Lord Trevelyan
HM Red Copper Bicolor
View attachment 710554


Velvet
Solid Red VT (used to be Red BF)
View attachment 710562


Glaston
Yellow VT BF
View attachment 710570


Lady Trevelyan
HM Copper Female
View attachment 710578


----------



## Tree

oh man I love Lady Trevelyan! so pretty. =)


----------



## JaymesBirne

View attachment 711762



◉‿◉

I love Gorlo's colors! He clearly has been doing some tailbiting, but he had that when I got him. Plus, I think I already see some regrowth! I can't wait to see how his fins look once they're fully healed. 

What coloration would you guys label him as?


----------



## lilnaugrim

Gorlo is a Black Turquoise Metallic


----------



## JaymesBirne

lilnaugrim said:


> Gorlo is a Black Turquoise Metallic


 Ooh... ◕ ◡ ◕ I seem to have quite the soft spot for metallic/iridescent fishies!


----------



## fleetfish

My young'n, Kaneonuskatew (Kane for short). I got him a few weeks ago from pestmart. He's a very sweet little guy and has a bit of growing to do ... so here he is.

Not sure if he's copper based or just green ... probably just green. But his eyes are blazing red ... I never realized until I took pics


----------



## BettaMommaHeather

He is stunning, those eyes! wow what a find!


----------



## Tree

red one: Mola
white body rainbow fins: rainbow trout
White and teal: Sterlet
multicolor: Cobia

Sterlet chases cobia and Cobia chases Sterlet. It's like they switch places. No nipping of any sort anymore and I see new growth coming back. =D


----------



## BettaMommaHeather

This is Tyrannistrasz, we got him from Petco last week. He is so friendly and loves to pose for pictures. I am aware of his anal and dorsal fin issues, we are working to repair them.


----------



## lilnaugrim

BettaMommaHeather said:


> This is Tyrannistrasz, we got him from Petco last week. He is so friendly and loves to pose for pictures. I am aware of his anal and dorsal fin issues, we are working to repair them.


Those actually look like regular web reduction since it's so symmetrical. I wouldn't be worried about it at all, a lot of DT's tend to have CT up their gene pool due to making DTCT's so the anal/dorsal tend to be the ones that keep web reduction for a while until it's bred out and back to HM


----------



## NickAu

Hers another of Ossie.


----------



## Olivia27

The day Linda's favorite seller joined the forum (@bettaman71) I know I was doomed. What paycheck? You mean that paper you swap for fish?

Ladies and gentlemen meet my fourth fish, third online buy, second boy and first blue HMBF.


----------



## BlueInkFish

OOO! Ahhh!

I live very close to him, I'll be checking what he has in stock personally! Unfortunately not anytime soon. I have no time and space at the moment :-(


----------



## toobizy

*My latest crown tail:*

View attachment 717986


----------



## Olivia27

Aw Blu, I feel like everyone lives close to someone awesome except for those in Michigan ><

@toobizy: he's gorgeous  I love double-rays.


----------



## toobizy

Thanks Olivia,
I wish I could have caught him when flared - even more impressive. I'll try again sometime.
But most photos I ever take through glass end up being self portraits of me!


----------



## Olivia27

We have a thread for photography advice  Unfortunately I know close to nothing about what most of them are saying, but they really do know what they're saying!


----------



## toobizy

This is one of the most beautiful bettas I have ever seen. Have you received him yet?

Edit:

Sorry - I was trying to reply to a photo of a betta from a few pages back. I am new to forums. I'll try to do it again if I can figure out how to reply to a specific previous post. - someone somewhere has a very beautiful little fish!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Olivia, there is one: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=112280


----------



## toobizy

Thanks. That is useful information. I shall have to devote some time to developing my picture taking skills.


----------



## Olivia27

lilnaugrim said:


> Olivia, there is one: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=112280


That's it! Thanks for linking it  I do know it's here somewhere I just don't get what 90% of the advice means x)


----------



## BamNeko

Bon Jovi has his own tank now(so does Nishibi) for some reason Bon Jovi hates being in a 2.5 gallon split so now he's in Neko's old 1 gallon bowl and is SUPER active. Love's my attention ♥

Oh that's my homework next to his tank(that you can see some of the text of) it's the barrier keeps him from looking at Autumn.


----------



## Olivia27

Some Bettas just don't do well in divided tanks  it's the stress factor. A 2.5 isn't the best to be divided anyway.

In another news, I'm bringing home this guy to sell if all goes well


----------



## BamNeko

True but it saves up on space for me and I'm running 3 heaters instead of 6. I need to get a heater for Autumns tank so I'm not throwing my fleece blanket over it every night.
Hades and Ragnarok have been in a 2.5 split since I had them and their fine, still get a kick when they flare at each other


----------



## chocolateturtle

Olivia27 said:


> Some Bettas just don't do well in divided tanks  it's the stress factor. A 2.5 isn't the best to be divided anyway.
> 
> In another news, I'm bringing home this guy to sell if all goes well


Omg! He's such a pretty copper red! I just brought one home as well yesterday, and he's so friendly and beautiful to look at.


----------



## toobizy

cindy21494 said:


> I just won this sweet little guy on aquabid. :-D I never used them before, so this will be a learning experience for me. lol I'm so excited to get him. He probably won't be here until the first or second week of February.


I'm not sure if my reply will work. This fish is very beautiful. Wish I had him in my collection.


----------



## Olivia27

chocolateturtle said:


> Omg! He's such a pretty copper red! I just brought one home as well yesterday, and he's so friendly and beautiful to look at.


Hehee yeah he's beautiful! He has jagged fin edges and a narrow, stair-stepping dorsal with a stubby first ray, but the sheer fact that he: a) does not have split vents, b) doesn't have spoon head and c) has an anal that is actually shorter than Rapunzel's hair made my jaw drop already xD I'm picking him up first thing in the morning tomorrow. Along with a marble "King", also to sell. There's also this stunning Black Orchid CT girl somebody wanted me to pick up but I'm not sure if I can. The person can't confirm when will she be able to have the fish =\ either ways if I could also sell that CT I would. Heck, if I could keep her I would!

(( and I wish I have pics ))


----------



## BamNeko

Hades has blue eyes now o.o


----------



## Gariana

Fresh pic of my bossy boy :-D








http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## maybi

Here's my new girl!


----------



## JaymesBirne

Gariana said:


> Fresh pic of my bossy boy :-D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Ooh... I don't normally like the look of the pale-bodied bettas, but yours is beautiful! ◕‿◕

Also, here's a new one of Ike. I've been noticing more coloration to his fins. I wonder what he'll look like "in the end"!

View attachment 719490


----------



## Naerwyn

Oh your yellow betta is amazing!!!! Ike has clear fins?! How cool! I haven't seen that before.


----------



## Tree

maybi said:


> Here's my new girl!


your new girl looks like one of mine! =D she looks like a young one too. 

Here are my five girls. (including the baby from the other picture) The one on the bottom right is the one I am talking about. =)










and my little one that will be with the big girls later:


----------



## JaymesBirne

Naerwyn said:


> [...] Ike has clear fins?! How cool! I haven't seen that before.


Thanks!! Yeah, they're kind of a milky-clear white color, that looks pink in lower lighting. They're starting to get more of the steely-blue color in them, though.


----------



## eatmice2010

Heres my new boy I got at the LFS 
View attachment 721498


----------



## Aqua Aurora

eatmice2010 said:


> Heres my new boy I got at the LFS
> View attachment 721498


I'm not a ct fan but he's lovely!


----------



## eatmice2010

Thank you, I'm not one for CT either my love is HMs but when I seen a black one I had to have him, you never see black ones in my area.


----------



## JaymesBirne

View attachment 721762


View attachment 721770


View attachment 721778


If only I had unlimited tanks/space! (ಥ﹏ಥ)

There's also a Dragon-scale-y boy I didn't snap a photo of, who I think might be going blind do to diamond eye. He's lovely, and I feel bad about his condition. :-/


----------



## eatmice2010

That top one is beautiful.


----------



## JaymesBirne

eatmice2010 said:


> That top one is beautiful.


The one in the middle is my favorite of the three. He's so colorful and lively. If I had the space, I would have snatched him up long ago.


----------



## manami

My new girl betta = ).

Sorry, the picture doesn't load correctly.


----------



## maybi

Tree said:


> your new girl looks like one of mine! =D she looks like a young one too.
> 
> Here are my five girls. (including the baby from the other picture) The one on the bottom right is the one I am talking about. =)


When I first for her she was completely white but she seems like shes getting the coloring of your girl! It's so exciting to see how they turn out!


----------



## sunilvennala




----------



## sunilvennala




----------



## NickAu

sunilvennala
Nice fish 
Did you just get him? Is he biting his fins?


----------



## SondersVeil

I just got him today! $22 at the local pet store, he's got gorgeous big fins; he's a double tail. He's got some transparent pieces, white pieces, red pieces, and blue pieces, and his body has a green/purple iridescence to it. Thinking of naming him Bulldog!


----------



## Atomsk

Zeke isn't much for holding still, but he's doing great. I've even noticed his tail fin has grown back a little since I got him.


----------



## BettaMommaHeather

Our boy Tyrannistrasz, I love all the color in him. He is a very picky eater but still a pretty laid back chill guy.


----------



## Engel

I have three bettas, but the other two aren't in a posing mood

Here's Alabaster, my adorable mutt:
He was so white when I first got him, now he looks.... interesting.
He's bloody and bruised looking, but I love him the most!


----------



## brittneybanana

Gypsum as a baby.



Gypsum all grown up! He looks pink from the floramax light bulb.


----------



## fleetfish

Merlin - he's coloured up so well, and his tail has grown back nicely. I have a feeling he's going to marble completely blue, but there's a chance he'll stay piebald


----------



## KyaniteMagick




----------



## BettaNard

Callisto the poser


----------



## ihatedonross

*Meet "KING WURM" any feedback would be nice.*

View attachment 727434


View attachment 727450


View attachment 727458


View attachment 727466


View attachment 727474


----------



## Naerwyn

This is Betta Tiberius Plum! Plum for short!  
His colour changes from metallic purple to blue to reddish! :3 I love him so much! ^_^


----------



## JaymesBirne

These are a couple of new boys at work. I'm really having a hard time not getting the black metallic... 一_一

View attachment 729090


View attachment 729098


View attachment 729106


EDIT: I should be posting pictures of my *actual* fish soon. My new tank should be coming soon!


----------



## Aqua Aurora

JaymesBirne said:


> These are a couple of new boys at work. I'm really having a hard time not getting the black metallic... 一_一
> 
> View attachment 729090
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I should be posting pictures of my *actual* fish soon. My new tank should be coming soon!


I have a vt male that looks extremely similar to that one.
If you're not buying these fish maybe post their photos in the "one that got away" thread in the betta chat sup forum.


----------



## JaymesBirne

Aqua Aurora said:


> If you're not buying these fish maybe post their photos in the "one that got away" thread in the betta chat sup forum.


Huh, that probably would be a better spot. Thanks! ^_^;


----------



## JaymesBirne

Crikki is so cute! I felt bad about his tank being so deep and not having anywhere for him to rest near the surface. So, I rigged some small Java Fern leaves and suction cups into a natural hammock! He went into it almost immediately, and he's been swimming in and around it ever since! It just feels great knowing he appreciates it, and is happier. 

View attachment 730658


----------



## FizzGryphon

I just got this beauty last Saturday. His name's Jast... though unfortunately I can only get photos with my phone at current, with some editing it didn't turn out half bad. It's also a modified version of my current posting picture.









My other girl, Enterprise, I've owned for about seven months now.


----------



## Mindylane

Neptune!

This is when we first got him, just around Christmas. He has gotten SO much bigger, but he likes to move and won't stay still for a new picture


----------



## Tree

My new boy. Has no name yet but he is very feisty.


----------



## Tropicalbetty

Wow Tree your gold betta is stunning!! Didn't know they were available.


----------



## Naerwyn

Oh he is very nice-looking!


----------



## fleetfish

My HMDT, Edamame ... such a gorgeous boy


----------



## Sadist

Aww, what a cutie with his piebald face and dark eyes!


----------



## BamNeko

I had to throw a dark colored shirt over me just to try and prevent a glare.


My beautiful Aurora.


----------



## BettaNard

Wow aurora sure has a nice long dorsal fin, nice!!


----------



## BamNeko

BettaNard said:


> Wow aurora sure has a nice long dorsal fin, nice!!



Everyone is obsessed with her dorsal fin I swear that's all the comments she gets.


----------



## Tree

Tropicalbetty said:


> Wow Tree your gold betta is stunning!! Didn't know they were available.





Naerwyn said:


> Oh he is very nice-looking!


He's not so much gold color, more green purple and black metallic colors. here is a better shot of him.


----------



## Niece

New baby.
Guessing game to what it is.


----------



## ImaSone

View attachment 756673


----------



## appleandpebble

My little girl, Pebble II. This picture isn't very flattering. she normally looks way better than here but I could not take any more pictures (my camera died)


----------



## ThatFishThough

Did you keep him and the girls together? o.o

(Apple; the 'Weekly Journal' in your Sig.)


----------



## appleandpebble

Oh yeah, they never fought. He was together with 3 other betta females at one point, and a bunch of other fish (zebra danios, spotted blue eyes, guppies) they were all too busy eating my shrimps!


----------



## appleandpebble

maybe important to point out: the tank was HEAVILY planted. it was full of hiding places. but none of the bettas (female and male) chased each other. maybe at the beginning but after a week they completely stopped chasing each other.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Hmm. Do you have any images of the tank?


----------



## appleandpebble

ThatFishThough said:


> Hmm. Do you have any images of the tank?


I cannot give you one right know, Im not home for 5 days. Ill send you one as soon as I get home


----------



## sunilvennala




----------



## sunilvennala




----------



## Aqua Aurora

sunilvennala, do you give your boy new articles to read each week (change newspaper)? Does he have a preference for sections of the newspaper?


----------



## AngelicScars

I'd like you to meet our new guy, Fisk.


----------



## AngelicScars

And another one of Fisk.


----------



## appleandpebble

ThatFishThough said:


> Hmm. Do you have any images of the tank?


here you go :


----------



## ThatFishThough

Oooh. Hmm. How big is it?


----------



## Witchipoo

I finally got a decent pic of India, my copper HM lady]!
Intshe pretty?
View attachment 763593


----------



## Nova betta

she's gorgeous!


----------



## appleandpebble

ThatFishThough said:


> Oooh. Hmm. How big is it?


150 liters.


----------



## fleetfish

My yellow dragon HMPK boy, Yuzu. He hates having his pictures taken so I had to bribe him with food - typical. He's a lovely fella


----------



## kelpiemonster

*Cthulhu, colour help!*









What colour would this guy be? I'm guessing orange but he's a bit more on the red side.
Oh, this is Cthulhu by the way.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Red Dalmatian


----------



## StephLove




----------



## lilnaugrim

StephLove said:


>


I think we have boys from the same spawn! Other than yours having a white stripe and mine has a red stripe, they're nearly identical lol


----------



## StephLove

lilnaugrim said:


> I think we have boys from the same spawn! Other than yours having a white stripe and mine has a red stripe, they're nearly identical lol


What a beauty!


----------



## DangerousAngel

Kai, and Oliver
View attachment 766297


View attachment 766305


----------



## Tropicalbetty

Gorgeous!


----------



## Bakkabooka

Mr. Fishy, my first pet. R.I.P.
View attachment 767585


View attachment 767593


----------



## Tropicalbetty

Ah so sorry to hear this. SIP Mr. Fishy


----------



## slikcorex

View attachment 768513


----------



## liz26914

My first aquabid buy.  I'm probably going to name him monster 

View attachment 769025

View attachment 769033

View attachment 769041


----------



## Mykas

My UK Bred Blue Dragon H M. He is only 4 months old in this pic.


----------



## trilobite

Ooh Mykas, I love his colour! did you breed him your self


----------



## Mykas

*Blue dragon*

No I didn't I found an excellent breaded on the Isle of Man who I got him from. Not enough room to bread yet but will be breading this guy in a few months.


----------



## Atomsk

Not the best picture, but my little Zeke has regrown his fins nicely.


----------



## liamthen

*HMPK Marble ( Fancy )*

these are from non documented spawn :-D


----------



## sabrinah

My pink, purple, and red boy, Spitfire, is currently fighting dropsy so this is a picture of him when he was healthy. I don't know why he decided he needs a purple band and yellowish-green spots all over his fins, but apparently they make him happy. 
My other boy, Spike, has healed up beautifully in the month I've had him. His colors aren't done coming in yet, but he was definitely determined not to stay a piebald! Both boys are double tails. I'm pretty sure Spike is a HM.


----------



## Forcey

PetCo did it to me again. I went in for frozen brine shrimp and blood worms  I even had to buy a new aquarium just to get him D: He was looking pretty close to giving up the fight when I got him but hes coming around.. still not as vibrant as I'd like to see.


----------



## Crossroads

View attachment 776633

Petco got me with this guy


----------



## universe

Vista was a petco fishy as well. I just picked him up about a week or two ago labeled as a baby, but he was already pretty large. His personality has certainly come out now that he's in clean heated water. He's even put on a couple millimeters of fin length since he's come home!

View attachment 777201


----------



## SimplyXt

Forcey said:


> PetCo did it to me again. I went in for frozen brine shrimp and blood worms  I even had to buy a new aquarium just to get him D: He was looking pretty close to giving up the fight when I got him but hes coming around.. still not as vibrant as I'd like to see.


Totally worth it. He's gorgeous.


----------



## ThatFishThough

I got this one of Angel today. He was getting bored with the Camera -- he's marbling Red/Black with Irid.


----------



## Witchipoo

My first doubletail. We, not full, his tail doesn't split all the way. 
His dorsal and anal are so clean! 
View attachment 781969


View attachment 781977


----------



## ThatFishThough

Pretty!


I got another of Angel; he was staring at me from behind the plants.


----------



## Madtex

Hello all,

May I present to you, my baby, T-Rex...


----------



## Engel

Witchipoo, I love that DT! I'm a sucker for DTs 

I thought Alabaster was done getting color, but he's gotten an extra streak of blue/black and a couple random spots of yellow in his tail.









Love this boy.


----------



## StephLove




----------



## blueridge

Getting this guy hopefully tomorrow! Can't wait!


----------



## Autumncrossing

blueridge said:


> Getting this guy hopefully tomorrow! Can't wait!




Oh my gosh!!!! He has lipstick on LOL!! That's awesome


----------



## Aluyasha

My recently deceased HMDT, Ruger. No more bettas at the moment though I plan on getting another one soon.


----------



## blueridge

Autumncrossing said:


> Oh my gosh!!!! He has lipstick on LOL!! That's awesome


I didn't even notice that! :lol:


----------



## Aluyasha

Got my new guy, Weatherby the delta.


----------



## sunilvennala




----------



## sunilvennala




----------



## sunilvennala




----------



## jg8594

*Beautiful Halfmoon from Petco?*

I saw this insanely beautiful betta at Petco for TEN DOLLARS, I was so sad having to leave without him because I don't have a tank, never mind a cycled tank, and the fish surrounding him were already dead


----------



## themamaj

SimplyXt said:


> Totally worth it. He's gorgeous.


Hey is gorgeous!


----------



## themamaj

Engel said:


> Witchipoo, I love that DT! I'm a sucker for DTs
> 
> I thought Alabaster was done getting color, but he's gotten an extra streak of blue/black and a couple random spots of yellow in his tail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this boy.


What a beauty! Love his colors pattern.


----------



## JennyGee

My new boy, Bashful! He's recovering from fin damage, I think from tail biting.


----------



## bigbucknc1

*Guess the pic goes here lol*

Presenting Dalamar the Dark


----------



## bettafishsam

Omg i want to share photos of my pretty betta's! Sorry i know you didn't want too many betta's...Here is my new baby Sebastian. He's a halfmoon grey male with red fins.


----------



## Aluyasha

Got a better picture. 
He is actually yellow and black but for some reason it doesn't show up in photos.


----------



## Aluyasha

More photos!
Weatherby:


Giovanni:


----------



## Lucky92

My male Twin Tail Half Moon Betta, Lucky.


----------



## NickAu




----------



## Awdum

This is George. He is very patriotic about his home in the USA. Lol


----------



## frospike38

Awdum said:


> This is George. He is very patriotic about his home in the USA. Lol




Beautiful picture! Gorgeous betta! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree

Its been a while since I showed my bettas. <3 so well here they are, 

Smelt: (new girl) 









Colbia









Bream:









Rainbow trout:









Sterlet:









Carp:









Kelp:









Trigger:


----------



## SilviaAndScales

Is Carp blind? Either way, super beautiful dragonscale. Nice form, too!


----------



## Tree

SilviaAndScales said:


> Is Carp blind? Either way, super beautiful dragonscale. Nice form, too!


Pretty much. He has diomond eye. Where his dragon scales start to form on his eyes.


----------



## themamaj

Smelt is cutest. All fish look great!


----------



## yifineguo

My only fish, Murphy.


----------



## Johnson1905

*Bob Snow*

This is my 2 year old daughter's betta Bob Snow. He resides in her playroom where he enjoys plenty of tea parties and enjoys getting an occasional checkup from the doctor in training. It's so cute to see them interact. He is always excited to see her  She loves singing to him and feeding him. I know his tank is on the smaller side, but it fits perfect in her little toy cubbies. I do have a larger tank I will move him into if needed. His water is cleaned weekly, and he is a happy healthy boy who gets lots of loving  I use live plants in my 5 gallon, but since I do %100 water changes I didn't it would be practical to use them in the 1.2 gallon. I didn't put the heater in the Aqurium yet because the room stays very warm and is near a window, but I have it if needed. I may add another plant, but am concerned about crowding the tank.


----------



## Mercury

My first female betta. Her name is Emi. :smile2:


----------



## LittleAzul

Brand new dragon scale CT betta that came home yesterday. Meet Charizard!


----------



## Sadist

Peek-a-Boo, I see you, Charizard!


----------



## RMKelly

As I was trying to get photos of the baby Guppies I'm putting into his tank, Yuki decided he was going to be photogenic and wouldn't let take pictures unless I took pictures of him first.


----------



## Amberjp

Well hello, a thread to show off my boys & look at others ;-)

First two pictures is of my first betta Judas in his 20 long tank & the third and fourth is of my newest betta who I've named Poseidon in his 5.5 gallon tank


----------



## BamNeko

Spitfire! Bought him yesterday on Aquabid and he'll be arriving just after we've moved into our new home!

Breeder image


----------



## bigbucknc1

*just sharing😆*

just wanted to share pic of my boy. Funny how lighting really changes his looks, dosnt even look like the same fish.


----------



## Aluyasha

Here are my guys.
Potato:

Vesper:

Burly:

Giovanni:


----------



## Sadist

They're gorgeous! I love their tanks, too. They look very healthy.


----------



## BamNeko

My second Betta from Indonesia. This is Pyromancer


----------



## Yuyumeng

May anyone critique this platinum HM male Betta? I bought him off aquabid, and I'm curious to see how he stacks up against 'show' bettas.

By the way, name suggestions would be a great help! (o^^o)


----------



## Rhiannon

My new boy who I am just in love with <3
Hi name is Sub-Zero

What colour is he? Marble?


----------



## lilnaugrim

@Rhiannon he's a Turquoise Metallic Black HMPK. He looks young but beautiful. Turquoise is the scale coloring, Metallic refers to how thick his scales is (blue equivalent to Dragon Scale but DS is only white) and black is the fins and undercolor.


----------



## themamaj

Wow he is gorgeous! Love name Sub Zero!


----------



## bu7682

This is Oreo. I believe he is HMPK. I got him for Petland Discounts store in February 2016.


----------



## themamaj

I think I have Oreo's twin brother!


----------



## bigbucknc1

*Dalamar*

Couple of pics of my boy. One of when I first got him and one now.


----------



## bu7682

themamaj said:


> I think I have Oreo's twin brother!


themamaj, LOL, which one? You are not going to believe it, but Oreo used to be white with black spots on his body when I got him. That's why I named him Oreo - like cookie. ))). Btw, I love your bettas and your journal.


----------



## rubertthefish

I've been trying to figure out what Finley (pictured below) is classified as color-wise, but I have no clue. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Aluyasha

rubertthefish said:


> I've been trying to figure out what Finley (pictured below) is classified as color-wise, but I have no clue. Does anyone have any ideas?


Butterfly?


----------



## rubertthefish

Aluyasha said:


> Butterfly?


That's what I thought at first too, but is it normally for butterfly's to have a different color within their tails and splattered on their body? Finley has red scales on the top of his head as well as throughout his fins and I wasn't sure if he could still be considered butterfly with that...


----------



## ThatFishThough

He'd be classified as a Blue Marble Butterfly with Red Wash (I think).


----------



## lilnaugrim

He's just a Blue Butterfly. That red may turn black as he ages but his major color is Blue BF.

That reddish/pink you see is actually teeny tiny little blood vessels as well as some coloring from food. Most fish foods contain astaxanthin which is natural red coloration from salmon. This ends up turning white fish, pink. But it's what helps naturally color fish more vibrantly as well.


----------



## rubertthefish

lilnaugrim said:


> He's just a Blue Butterfly. That red may turn black as he ages but his major color is Blue BF.
> 
> That reddish/pink you see is actually teeny tiny little blood vessels as well as some coloring from food. Most fish foods contain astaxanthin which is natural red coloration from salmon. This ends up turning white fish, pink. But it's what helps naturally color fish more vibrantly as well.


That is so cool! I didn't know that was the reason for the redness in his fins. Would that be the cause of the red scales on the top of his head as well?


----------



## lilnaugrim

@rubertthefish no, that's part of his marbling. Butterflies are part of the marble gene and so typically they will marble out. he will be a blue fish eventually. Some do it overnight while others take a few months and rarer yet, some are stable. It's usually the ones with black banding that are more stable versus those with white like yours.


----------



## themamaj

Thanks bu7682! Oreo looks like my fish Kokomo. Here's a picture that reminded me how much they look alike. Kokomo's face has more blue now though.


----------



## BlackMoon

A pic of my last Betta. I wish I had a better one he was a beautiful fish.


----------



## BlackMoon

My HM from Thailand.








My other current fish. No names yet.


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB




----------



## ThatFishThough

Pictures, in order, of my new guy Samurai (Sam) T. Fish.

1. When you try to get a nice picture.
2. When you try to take a picture of anything but your fish.
3. When you try to get a picture of nothing in particular.

ETA: Ugh, sorry for sideways pictures.


----------



## BamNeko

4/9

Winter Solider









Marvel









Pyromancer and Spitfire(Out of QT WAY to early)


----------



## BamNeko

I don't mean to double post. But I forgot a face

Fenrir


----------



## themamaj

Gorgeous boys


----------



## ambooz

my marble boy -hmpk 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tammy0173

Not sure the type or color he is but I know he has the marble gene. He used to be mostly white. He's about a year old now and his name is Bilbo. He spends most of his days building and maintaining a bubble nest.









Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## HokieProf

My new and first betta, Atlantis.


----------



## misa212

BamNeko, your "Marvel" and my Riff Raff look as if they're related - same rosy/copper metallic on the body, same dark edge on the caudal fin!


----------



## ambooz

HokieProf said:


> My new and first betta, Atlantis.


Betta living with elephant 

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua Aurora

Some of the bettas
Newest boy, unnamed-don't look at me! my husband *insisted * on buying him (not that I'm complaining)

















Midas









New copper girl, unnamed









red vt female (may call phoenix) fins have since completely healed!









Husban's Chiyome









Freya









Crius (may rename..)









Antaeus









André 









Ciel









Cirrus


----------



## Tammy0173

My beautiful, Houdini! 









Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## ambooz

*My Blue halfmoon*










He is the only guy i have who wont flare at a mirror but goes all out when he see another betta nearby .


----------



## BamNeko

My new guy Atomic


----------



## ambooz

BamNeko said:


> My new guy Atomic


Cool looking guy. Any flaring photos ?Why the name? (Any story behing it)

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## BamNeko

ambooz said:


> Cool looking guy. Any flaring photos ?Why the name? (Any story behing it)
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


No pictures of him flaring he's very laid back so far, and the name because the green in his scales that stand out. Seemed to fit perfectly 


---

I was supposed to check Friday if he was still there, well they restocked today AND I was heartbroken thinking this guy was gone, he wasn't just tucked awayon the bottom shelf.


----------



## Sadist

Aww, what a cutie!


----------



## Tuigirl

Wow, you guys have some awesome beautiful fish!!!

I just would like to introduce my new boy, Archie. He is still quite shy and it has been a real question of patience to get a picture from him.


----------



## BlackSapphire

Hello! 

I'm new to this forum, and thought I would share my fish-babies~

I have a male (Fulgrim) and female (Sammy). Fulgrim is in a 10g with some pygmy corys, ghost shrimp and nerite snails, while Sammy is in a 5.5g on my computer deck with a few nerite snails.

I'm actually not 100% sure what type either of them are. I believe Sammy is a normal Plakat, but I'm not sure what type Fulgrim is. Unfortunately I could not get him to flare to a mirror as he is super lazy and laid back.  

I've been doing a lot of research on the forums and else-where to learn how to properly breed Bettas and hope to be able to do it sometime after the holidays. I wouldn't be breeding either of these two as Sammy is a PetValu Betta and I have a feeling Fulgrim would either be too lazy or would possibly be too old. I would prefer to breed Plakats anyway  


It's so wonderful to see so many beautiful fish babies here! So glad to see everyone loves these little guys as much as I do


----------



## Naerwyn

Tuigirl said:


> Wow, you guys have some awesome beautiful fish!!!
> 
> I just would like to introduce my new boy, Archie. He is still quite shy and it has been a real question of patience to get a picture from him.


Omg he's beautiful!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Naerwyn

BlackSapphire said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm new to this forum, and thought I would share my fish-babies~
> 
> I have a male (Fulgrim) and female (Sammy). Fulgrim is in a 10g with some pygmy corys, ghost shrimp and nerite snails, while Sammy is in a 5.5g on my computer deck with a few nerite snails.
> 
> I'm actually not 100% sure what type either of them are. I believe Sammy is a normal Plakat, but I'm not sure what type Fulgrim is. Unfortunately I could not get him to flare to a mirror as he is super lazy and laid back.
> 
> I've been doing a lot of research on the forums and else-where to learn how to properly breed Bettas and hope to be able to do it sometime after the holidays. I wouldn't be breeding either of these two as Sammy is a PetValu Betta and I have a feeling Fulgrim would either be too lazy or would possibly be too old. I would prefer to breed Plakats anyway
> 
> 
> It's so wonderful to see so many beautiful fish babies here! So glad to see everyone loves these little guys as much as I do


Both your babies are gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuigirl

Here is y new boy, Marvin.
In store, he was labelled as a Halfmoon Dragon. Not sure about that, especially the Halfmoon bit....:wink3:


----------



## LeanneM

*Tom, my new Half-moon, my ADFs, ghost shrimp, and my first Betta who passed away *

A few pics of Tom, my new half-moon, my two ADFs and ghost shrimp (only got a pic of one of them perched on the purple anemone)! Also including a pic of my first veil tail, Akia (my son named both lol) who suddenly and inexplicably died recently


----------



## ThatFishThough

I've finally done it! I've learned how to take pictures!  This is Kumo, ("Cloud"), who is my newest boy. He's a yellow Salamander EEHMPK.


----------



## TheCyanDragon

My new betta, Scarlet. boy he's a fireball! Thank god he doesn't attack the divider or shrimp 








And Unnamed(please give suggestions! He's a coward and is scared of his reflection)
I'm also trying to get his fins to grow back, I think it was a filter injury.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frimtin

Here's "Digger" as named and picked out by my 3 year old daughter. He already has a cool personality and is feeding well. I think I'm already addicted to Bettas!


----------



## ThatFishThough

I've got three pictures. One of Kumo, one of Akuma, and one of Samurai. I have yet to figure out hoe to get pictures of my Blue Bi-color, Mochi, even with a Stingray light. He's SO dark!


----------



## ldeneweth

Just wanted to share some photos of this guy. He has quite the personality.


----------



## Tuigirl

ldeneweth said:


> Just wanted to share some photos of this guy. He has quite the personality.


OMG!!!! What a cute face!!!!


----------



## Tuigirl

Here is an update on my fish Marvin. He had some problems with his fins, but now the fins are healing and re-growing. I hope colour will grow in with time, too. 










He even started building bubble nests!


----------



## BamNeko

Xander flaring session has started.


----------



## Tree

such beautiful boys and girls! 

here are my three girls:

























and my boy:


----------



## Tuesday202

very beautiful bettas!


----------



## TheCyanDragon

I rescued a new boy, Starflight, from a friend that had "forgotten" about him for about 2 weeks. So he had no food for that time. But now he's good! This weekend he may be upgrading to a 5 gal. tank from his 1 gallon.








He loves to pose for the camera!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fleetfish

Glad he got rescued! He's definitely a lucky boy, and I love his colour.


----------



## Betamax

Here's Mine.


----------



## fleetfish

Lovely girl <3

I finally have a pic, blurry as it may be, of my CT boy Anubis.


----------



## Mercury

Hi all. Been a long while since I've posted any pictures. My newest two are Spectre and Ekko. Spectre on the left and Ekko on the right. :smile2:


----------



## Tree

my new boys!


----------



## IzumiBetta

Here's my Betta! His name is Izumi and he has an awesome personality. He's an Orange Veiltail male. As you can see, his fins are growing back. Yay!


----------



## karavash

Here are my three boys: first is Akrilla Dorn, second is Ghost Difishion, and third is Noldor. (Props to anyone who understands the theme xD)


----------



## fleetfish

Chai, in all of his muted glory. This was a VERY difficult photo to get - first of all he's the colour of the water, second, he was flaring his heart out at himself. So I only have this one pic of him, the rest are blurry, lol.


----------



## Tree

very lovely bettas! and awesome shot fleetfish. =O

this is my mustard gas betta. I think I'm going to change his name to Kite but been calling him Bubbles for the mean time. lol


----------



## fleetfish

Thank you Tree. Lovely mustard gas <3


----------



## Tree

you're welcome =)


----------



## marabriscoe

guys, look at this HUGE bubble nest my boy left me!!


----------



## Tree

nice nest! =D


----------



## susanoo

*this is Susanoo*

Is it ok to share gifs? He saw me taking pics and hid.


----------



## Tree

what stunning colors Susanoo!


----------



## fleetfish

Watchu looking at? - says Kilonova. He has a silver eye and a black eye <3


----------



## Gaiaden

Here's some images of checkers tonight. he got some frozen blood worms today and he's super hyper swimming everywhere in the tank.
him and the neons are getting along pretty well. I will be getting more plants and hides soon. but so far there's no aggression.

I still don't really know what tail type he is...he doesn't look like a veiltail but he looks like he has a rose/feathery tail.
he seems to be getting a bit more color, more dots on his tail and a bit of a pink hue to his body.


----------



## nicodemus44

Gaiaden said:


> Here's some images of checkers tonight. he got some frozen blood worms today and he's super hyper swimming everywhere in the tank.
> him and the neons are getting along pretty well. I will be getting more plants and hides soon. but so far there's no aggression.
> 
> I still don't really know what tail type he is...he doesn't look like a veiltail but he looks like he has a rose/feathery tail.
> he seems to be getting a bit more color, more dots on his tail and a bit of a pink hue to his body.


He looks crazy fast in picture 4🤣

Sent from my F3216 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaiaden

nicodemus44 said:


> He looks crazy fast in picture 4🤣
> 
> Sent from my F3216 using Tapatalk


He nyooms quite fast.

He's a strong boi.


----------



## Tree

My betta boy Kite. =) He doesn't like to sit very still for a perfect photo. lol


----------



## themamaj

fleetfish said:


> Watchu looking at? - says Kilonova. He has a silver eye and a black eye <3


What a beautiful boy! I love fact his eyes are unique.


----------



## reefshark92

fleetfish said:


> Watchu looking at? - says Kilonova. He has a silver eye and a black eye <3


This is a very gorgeous fish! Wow! Love the multi-colored eyes.


----------



## Tree

this thread needs more love! 

my new girl, Pepper!


----------



## Alex Nicolas

Here is our new Betta, his name is Saïgon ! He is funny because he is a bit retarded  He is so fast when he swim it's impressive.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Turtledash_101

here are my babies 

top: bumblee
bottom: dorito


----------



## Twist

This is Seraphina. She's so difficult to photograph! I'd really like to know what her conformation is like and what color she is is. Her coloration is super dark, almost a violet black? She has blue iridescence which is very hard to photograph unless she's near the back of her tank so that light can hit her. It goes mostly along her back and the rays of her tail and fins.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

She is so pretty. And I love her name.


----------



## Sriram0111

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bv0te6tFDrD/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1gnt0ddocwy0q









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lunatic

This is my new male HMPK that I got at an aquarium convention near me last Saturday, he came from a betta breeder in Indonesia, and he's about four to six months old.


----------



## Capers7

*My girls Kibbles and Bitz and the newest Tony*

Hi, new to the Betta community, but having a blast! The girls are in a 20 g and Tony in a 10 g


----------



## Mr Grumpy

Not the best pictures.

Hes a PK giant.


----------



## Capers7

Mr Grumpy said:


> Not the best pictures.
> 
> Hes a PK giant.


He is a handsome guy! Is he really grumpy? Or is it just that cute upper lip outline?


----------



## Mr Grumpy

When it comes to shrimp hes just plain evil.


----------



## BettaBoii

MegK said:


> well i did want a honey gourami, but when i saw this girl i had to get her! ive never wanted a betta cuz they depress me, but not her, she is active and happy and i love her!
> 
> hermia- the pride and joy of my ten gallon


Why do they depress you?


----------



## Mermaid Angela

I'm new to owning a fish, nevermind a betta, but I've had mine for a few months (5) and I really wanna show her off! She has become more and more colorful and she's such a character and I love her to bits. Please excuse the silicone dyed blue in my tank, I learned my lesson with methylene blue.

Her name is Fishy (I didn't want to get attached so I just said 'the fishy' but then that became her name...)

I think she's gorgeous.🙂 When the light hits her, she gleams with golden creams, pastel greens and luminescent blues.

P.S. are these breeding stripes or few stripes or just plain stripes?


----------



## Mermaid Angela

P.P.S. When you look at her normally, her fins look dark purple (hence the purple gravel).


----------



## BettaBoii

My beautiful boy Charlie! This guy is a tail biter, I’m trying to get him to stop, but no luck so far. He has two different colored eyes, one icy blue eye and the other a really dark brown.


----------



## Mr Grumpy




----------



## AndreaPond

Mr Grumpy said:


>





Mr Grumpy said:


>


My gosh he's gorgeous.


----------



## AndreaPond

Sriram0111 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bv0te6tFDrD/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Wow!


----------



## littlescallop33

Sylvester. All photos up to this day were terrible, and then one day he just really liked the camera.. ☺❤


----------



## X skully X

Absolutely gorgeous betta @littlescallop33


----------



## littlescallop33

Thank you X skully X !! ☺


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

That fourth photo is perfect!


----------



## littlescallop33

Thank you RussellTheShihTzu !


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

You are welcome. I call 'em as I see 'em.  

It's on up there with what I consider perfect.


----------



## littlescallop33

Just to double check, did you mean the fourth as in the one where he is making a ‘swirl’ or the close up shot? Thank you, i really appreciate it


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

This one.


----------



## jtaylor92




----------



## FengTimo




----------



## Camandtwinkles

So cute! This is my betta, Twinkles:


----------



## FengTimo




----------



## Red Dragon

Dragon (Maybe early 2019 - 06/27/2020). I miss you, my beautiful boy.


----------



## Sergeant Betta

Nice!


----------



## the joker

This is sushi my galaxy betta.


































and then my white opal his name is wyt boy he is a tail bitter.im gunna get more plants for him.


----------



## the joker

Man sorry new at all this didnt mean to send that much


----------



## the joker

this is qway. It means blue in salish. Hes my class pet for my kindergartners. He lives with a african frog in a 10 gallon.


----------



## Draig dw i

the joker said:


> View attachment 1019866
> View attachment 1019867
> this is qway. It means blue in salish. Hes my class pet for my kindergartners. He lives with a african frog in a 10 gallon.


Salish! That's the family of Indigenous languages where I live. Are you in the Pacific/Inland Northwest?


----------



## IAmAbeTTaFisHOwneR

Hello I’m new. This is my beta his name is Spike! U probably know but just want to tell HE IS A CROWNTAIL MALE


----------



## fishowner550

IAmAbeTTaFisHOwneR said:


> Hello I’m new. This is my beta his name is Spike! U probably know but just want to tell HE IS A CROWNTAIL MALE


Mind if I give you some advice?

Bettas are shade loving fish and find bright lights stressful or irritating, they also enjoy tons of plants in their tank for them to play around in. The plant you have in there looks like its made out of rough plastic that may tear his fins, I would recommend silk or plastic plants. Other than that you have a beautiful fish!


----------



## IAmAbeTTaFisHOwneR

fishowner550 said:


> Mind if I give you some advice?
> 
> Bettas are shade loving fish and find bright lights stressful or irritating, they also enjoy tons of plants in their tank for them to play around in. The plant you have in there looks like its made out of rough plastic that may tear his fins, I would recommend silk or plastic plants. Other than that you have a beautiful fish!


OMG! Thank u for the compliment... I read this out loud to my betta and he was flattered . Thank u for the advice... I rarely turn his Led light on (lol) just for picture purposes. For the plants I will surely look in to that. Thank u again😊


----------



## FengTimo

3 months old plakat fighters!


----------



## fishowner550

Hey! Just a question when you say 'fighter' does that mean that they actually fight, or is that just a term?


----------



## fishowner550

They are super pretty!


----------



## MollyPie25

Hi guys .I'm very new to betta fish community and so excited to learn from everyone! Here is my new first little guy that I rescued . Mr Lucky Blue


----------



## FengTimo

fishowner550 said:


> Hey! Just a question when you say 'fighter' does that mean that they actually fight, or is that just a term?


these plakat fighters are what they are called. they are more aggressive than your typical bettas and of course they do fight.


----------



## Dumbo23

Just sharing before and after pictures of my dumbo betta. He was the smallest one at the pet store. I have had him for almost 1 year and is my office buddy.


----------



## Rudeboy706

Aloha everyone, just sharing some pics of the new bettas I added to my collection. Enjoy🤙🏼

Female Dragon










Galaxy koi

















Gold dragon

















scored this at local pet store some kind of dragon I’m guessing









Galaxy koi


----------



## Sergeant Betta

Nice! Aloha to you too! Which island?


----------



## Rudeboy706

Sergeant Betta said:


> Nice! Aloha to you too! Which island?


I’m on the island of Oahu 🤙🏼


----------



## Remi

Been out of the Betta world a while and came back 'cause of this little guy. So happy I did because he has the biggest personality of any fish I've owned. He thinks he's a total baddie.


----------



## Tuigirl

Here is my new little boy- Lord Rassilon. He of course thinks he owns the universe.


----------



## Moo Moo

This is my shortfin male moomoo








I've had him for a year now,he's so cute
I think he has dimond eye though,poor thing


----------



## Mr. B

southafrica1001 said:


> This is my betta that passed away about a month ago he was just getting better from ich and fin rot, but i think it was the stress of the new fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my new betta with some swordtail fry behind him


sorry for your loss


----------



## Mr. B

Tuigirl said:


> Here is my new little boy- Lord Rassilon. He of course thinks he owns the universe.


i like him


----------



## Mr. B




----------



## gwen42

Not my best pictures, but.....
1. My eldest, Amadeus. He's maybe 4 years old plus a little, so he's an old man (and he's starting to show it). He loves hanging out in the greenery. He's got a lot of blue and green to him, with some hints of red:
















2. Cornelius is the next oldest... I think he's a little over a year old? I'm struggling to remember. He's a Glofish Betta - mostly yellow, with some red. He might be older than I remember:
















3. And, the latest Betta I've gotten, a beautiful little girl whose name will be Aimee. I haven't quite figured out her coloring, because she's one of those ones that changes with the light, and she's very pearly:









4. And... I got a Mystery Snail for my 10gal, which doesn't have any other critters in it yet (but _tons_ of plants). I'm pretty syre I'm going to call him Charlie, though I couldn't tell you why. Names just come to me. lol:


----------



## Feanor

Sorry, but I had to show you this portrait I took this afternoon ! These lips - never seen it in detail before.
I just cropped the pic and this came out.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

The photo of Pinchas is great!


----------



## Rudeboy706




----------



## Mr. B

Rudeboy706 said:


> View attachment 1025852
> 
> View attachment 1025853


looks good!!!


----------



## Rudeboy706

Mr. B said:


> looks good!!!


Thanks you 🤙🏼


----------



## Mr. B

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> The photo of Pinchas is great!


yes!


----------



## Feanor

Thank‘s! And so is Rudeboy‘s! I love the colours of the pic and it seems like his Bettas wild ancestors show clearly through...Pinchas however, is losing his head - at least the white scales on it ! He marbles through the nights  !


----------



## YogisMom

Hi Everyone! I’m happy to announce that I bought another betta! Isn’t he gorgeous! I bought him at a local fish store that has been so helpful to me. Shout out to Uncle Ned’s Fish Factory in MA! Here he is! I’m still pondering on what to name him. He’s very small and is estimated to by 6 months old. I’m open to any name suggestions. 😊 I have a nice planted tank set up for him (and a second I’m working on too - I’m hooked). I will show them a little later. Yay! I’m very happy!


----------



## YogisMom

gwen42 said:


> Not my best pictures, but.....
> 1. My eldest, Amadeus. He's maybe 4 years old plus a little, so he's an old man (and he's starting to show it). He loves hanging out in the greenery. He's got a lot of blue and green to him, with some hints of red:
> View attachment 1025486
> View attachment 1025487
> 
> 
> 2. Cornelius is the next oldest... I think he's a little over a year old? I'm struggling to remember. He's a Glofish Betta - mostly yellow, with some red. He might be older than I remember:
> View attachment 1025490
> View attachment 1025491
> 
> 
> 3. And, the latest Betta I've gotten, a beautiful little girl whose name will be Aimee. I haven't quite figured out her coloring, because she's one of those ones that changes with the light, and she's very pearly:
> View attachment 1025492
> 
> 
> 4. And... I got a Mystery Snail for my 10gal, which doesn't have any other critters in it yet (but _tons_ of plants). I'm pretty syre I'm going to call him Charlie, though I couldn't tell you why. Names just come to me. lol:
> View attachment 1025493


I think they are all beautiful! I love Aimee! She’s so pretty!


----------



## Feanor

Ohhhh - what a sweet Candy Boy!!
I feel so happy for you and your lovely finding!
All the best for both of you!


----------



## YogisMom

Feanor said:


> Ohhhh - what a sweet Candy Boy!!
> I feel so happy for you and your lovely finding!
> All the best for both of you!


Thank you so much! That’s such a cute name! Thank you for the idea too! I don’t know why I’m having such a tough time naming him. At first it was Cupid but I’m just not sure. Decisions decisions lol!!


----------



## gwen42

YogisMom said:


> Hi Everyone! I’m happy to announce that I bought another betta! Isn’t he gorgeous! I bought him at a local fish store that has been so helpful to me. Shout out to Uncle Ned’s Fish Factory in MA! Here he is! I’m still pondering on what to name him. He’s very small and is estimated to by 6 months old. I’m open to any name suggestions. 😊 I have a nice planted tank set up for him (and a second I’m working on too - I’m hooked). I will show them a little later. Yay! I’m very happy!
> View attachment 1026207
> View attachment 1026209
> View attachment 1026208


He's beautiful!!! I love his speckles. 


YogisMom said:


> I think they are all beautiful! I love Aimee! She’s so pretty!


Thank you so much! I actually have another boy and some shrimp that I got last weekend, but I haven't had a chance to put up pictures yet (he does _not_ hold still! lol).


----------



## Mr. B

Feanor said:


> Ohhhh - what a sweet Candy Boy!!
> I feel so happy for you and your lovely finding!
> All the best for both of you!


Defiantly!!!


----------



## YogisMom

gwen42 said:


> He's beautiful!!! I love his speckles.
> 
> Thank you so much! I actually have another boy and some shrimp that I got last weekend, but I haven't had a chance to put up pictures yet (he does _not_ hold still! lol).


This little guy is sooo fast so I totally understand! I can’t wait to see pics of your new babies!!


----------



## YogisMom

gwen42 said:


> He's beautiful!!! I love his speckles.
> 
> Thank you so much! I actually have another boy and some shrimp that I got last weekend, but I haven't had a chance to put up pictures yet (he does _not_ hold still! lol).


@gwen42I love his speckles too! That’s actually a really cute name!


----------



## gwen42

Maybe I need to start a log.... lol. I've been delaying this for over a week or two, so prepare for a photo overload!

Meet Mr. Finnegan. He's usually a streak of red, white, and blue, because he does _not_ hold still for long. He loves proving his athletic abilities by swimming loops around things, making him a delight to watch (and a bit exhausting to watch, tbh... lol). So far, he's been friendly with the ghost shrimp and Mr. Snail (aka Charlie - more on him later). Originally, I had considered putting a sorority in this tank, but as it's only 10 gallons, it's already got a community in it, and the subwassertang hasn't quite grown enough to provide sufficient cover for multiple gals, I decided on this charming little fellow who stole my heart. He named himself fairly quickly.
















On to an update on Aimee. She's definitely grown, especially once I started to grind her pellets down to a smaller size in a mortar and pestle, and she _loves_ the frozen food that I've been giving her once a day. Her bowl is tiny, at half a gallon, so I'm carefully watching the water. Her coloring is even more fascinating than it was the day I found her, changing with the lighting and probably her mood as well. I'd almost call it "unicorn" color, because it has an opalescence about it, and it never remains the same.
















Charlie the Snail, aka Mr. Snail, has easily doubled or tripled in size. His antics are hilarious, and I never thought I'd be so fascinated by a snail. I'd read that they can be startled when the light is switched on and they don't expect it, and I finally witnessed it the other night. His reaction was a little delayed, but he suddenly let go of the glass and landed at the bottom of the tank. Because he's much bigger than he used to be, it's now much easier to find him when he's not in the open. He used to hang out in or near one of the caves, but he's gotten to be rather adventurous.
















As for the ghost shrimp... Well... They are _really_ difficult to find amongst the plants, hideaways, and whatnot. However, once in a while, one or two of them will be out in the open. It took me a few weeks to get a good shot of Mr. Big Shrimp (might be female, but I have no way of knowing....). Once in a while, I'll think I'm seeing a piece of random debris floating around in the tank and question whether I need to do some maintenance, until I realize it's Mr. Big Shrimp going for a swim. 









As for the old boys – Amadeus and Cornelius – they are the same as ever, so no photo updates on them.


----------



## Mr. B

gwen42 said:


> Maybe I need to start a log.... lol. I've been delaying this for over a week or two, so prepare for a photo overload!
> 
> Meet Mr. Finnegan. He's usually a streak of red, white, and blue, because he does _not_ hold still for long. He loves proving his athletic abilities by swimming loops around things, making him a delight to watch (and a bit exhausting to watch, tbh... lol). So far, he's been friendly with the ghost shrimp and Mr. Snail (aka Charlie - more on him later). Originally, I had considered putting a sorority in this tank, but as it's only 10 gallons, it's already got a community in it, and the subwassertang hasn't quite grown enough to provide sufficient cover for multiple gals, I decided on this charming little fellow who stole my heart. He named himself fairly quickly.
> View attachment 1026695
> View attachment 1026696
> 
> 
> On to an update on Aimee. She's definitely grown, especially once I started to grind her pellets down to a smaller size in a mortar and pestle, and she _loves_ the frozen food that I've been giving her once a day. Her bowl is tiny, at half a gallon, so I'm carefully watching the water. Her coloring is even more fascinating than it was the day I found her, changing with the lighting and probably her mood as well. I'd almost call it "unicorn" color, because it has an opalescence about it, and it never remains the same.
> View attachment 1026697
> View attachment 1026698
> 
> 
> Charlie the Snail, aka Mr. Snail, has easily doubled or tripled in size. His antics are hilarious, and I never thought I'd be so fascinated by a snail. I'd read that they can be startled when the light is switched on and they don't expect it, and I finally witnessed it the other night. His reaction was a little delayed, but he suddenly let go of the glass and landed at the bottom of the tank. Because he's much bigger than he used to be, it's now much easier to find him when he's not in the open. He used to hang out in or near one of the caves, but he's gotten to be rather adventurous.
> View attachment 1026699
> View attachment 1026700
> 
> 
> As for the ghost shrimp... Well... They are _really_ difficult to find amongst the plants, hideaways, and whatnot. However, once in a while, one or two of them will be out in the open. It took me a few weeks to get a good shot of Mr. Big Shrimp (might be female, but I have no way of knowing....). Once in a while, I'll think I'm seeing a piece of random debris floating around in the tank and question whether I need to do some maintenance, until I realize it's Mr. Big Shrimp going for a swim.
> View attachment 1026701
> 
> 
> As for the old boys – Amadeus and Cornelius – they are the same as ever, so no photo updates on them.


your tank looks so good!!!


----------



## gwen42

Mr. B said:


> your tank looks so good!!!


Thanks!!


----------



## darkredtiger

These are all my bettas! I 6 in total! 


This is Sigma, he is a Halfmoon King betta. I think he’s a fancy marble but not entirely sure. He’s a feisty little guy and one of my oldest bettas, just unsure of his age maybe roughly over a year old. 














This boy is one of my newer boys, his name is Dante and he’s a Hellboy Halfmoon Plakat. He’s only 3 months old. He does have a star tail but I have to get a picture of him flaring. 










This big boy is one of two true giant bettas I have, his name is Arbiter/Thel. He’s a Nemo Candy Copper and he is missing one of his ventral fins but that adds to his character! I believe he’s only 4 months old so he still has some growing to do. 










This boy is Theta and he’s a fancy marble Halfmoon plakat. He originally had more blue on him now he’s more pink/red and he is 6-7 months old. 











This big boy is the other true giant betta I have. His name is Simmons and he’s a super red. He’s a bit of a jerk to his snail friend but he leaves the snail alone now. 











This is Rufus, he’s a yellow marble, I thought he was a yellow dragon till he started to marble. He’s roughly 3 months old. I wonder if he’ll turn a solid blue with yellow fins. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudeboy706

transformation pic


----------



## Rudeboy706




----------



## Rudeboy706




----------



## Betta craze

This is my newest betta Medusa he’s a black orchid from petco


----------



## Betta craze

I also have two bettas from Walmart who are 3-4 years old


----------



## Betta craze




----------



## SoCalBetta

This is the last of my female bettas (loca is her name)from a spawn i did back in march 2019. Her parents are actually in my profile picture. Id have to search my other sd card for more pics of the parents dad was a copper halfmoon and mom was elephant ear. She looked funky and compared to her siblings she was small but damn does she have a great personality and will to survive, very aggressive and could hold her ground against bigger females and males.









Well i just wanted to give Loca a nice photo shoot. She currently resides in a 8gal tank with plants shared by a small pleco.


----------



## Remi

Lost my boy, Maki, about two months ago. Like most everyone here I'm always browsing the fish for sale online and finally found this guy who spoke to me. 

Got super stressed because USPS did not deliver him on the estimated day and showed him as "in transit to next destination" for three days after that. He ended up being in the mail for 6 days. That seems a normal amount of time but I was still so worried he'd be stressed to death. I was over the moon with how great he looked even immediately. Let him float and slowly acclimated him to the tank last night and released him before bed. 

Meet Maui. His colors are what really got me. Green body with a lot of yellow in his fins, but he has a blue iridescence? in the right lighting.


----------



## Feanor

I am sorry for your recent loss of Maki - I will search for a thread of him if there is.

Glad you waited and browsed because this is one stunning guy!! With his beautiful colours and the blue rim outlining his fins...I can totally understand that you fell in love. And he has still some growing ahead!
All the best for both of you and please keep us updated! I love to see pictures of him in the future!


----------



## YogisMom

Hi! Buddy’s colors have really intensified over the last month. Here are a couple pics. He’s so precious and very very active. I need a nap after watching him!


----------



## Feanor

Marvellous Monday😊... Glad to see your new boy with his new, striking colours!
He looks like a real athlete!
It wouldn‘t surprise me if he marbels to a more or less overall royal blue with still some red wash in his fins...but they keep surprising us no matter what wouldn‘t surprise ME .


----------



## YogisMom

Feanor said:


> Marvellous Monday😊... Glad to see your new boy with his new, striking colours!
> He looks like a real athlete!
> It wouldn‘t surprise me if he marbels to a more or less overall royal blue with still some red wash in his fins...but they keep surprising us no matter what wouldn‘t surprise ME .


Thank you! He has an amazing attitude and his coloring definitely keeps surprising me! I’d love to find him a tank mate(s) but he’s so aggressive. We’ll see just no more mystery snail antennas for lunch. 😬


----------



## Mr. B

I love his colors!!!


----------



## YogisMom

Mr. B said:


> I love his colors!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Rudeboy706




----------



## Remi

Feanor said:


> I am sorry for your recent loss of Maki - I will search for a thread of him if there is.
> 
> Glad you waited and browsed because this is one stunning guy!! With his beautiful colours and the blue rim outlining his fins...I can totally understand that you fell in love. And he has still some growing ahead!
> All the best for both of you and please keep us updated! I love to see pictures of him in the future!


Thanks, Feanor. He was tough to lose even though it only lasted 4 months. He had the biggest personality of any fish I've had. This is my favorite photo of him.













Still haven't gotten any great shots of Maui but eventually one will work out. I love that in these you can see the green and blue colors his body shows off based on angle/lighting.


----------



## Blue&Arlo

Jagger got a new skull tank decoration today, he seems to be showing off in these photos haha
Both have settled in well, had jagger 10 days now and Rafiki for 7 days and it’s so good to have bettas again after a year long break!


----------



## YogisMom

Buddy’s







growing! And getting bluer! He’s so pretty! And sweet!


----------



## Feanor

😍 Not only Picasso had his Blue Period...

He still has this alien-/wildtype form...I haven‘t seen that in a Marble. Very special. And such an intense blue! I‘m really curious what he will look like once fully grown.

I‘m so glad you have him.


----------



## YogisMom

Thank you so much! That’s so sweet of you to say. He really is so special. I love him so much. ❤


----------



## YogisMom

YogisMom said:


> Buddy’s
> View attachment 1028561
> growing! And getting bluer! He’s so pretty! And sweet!





Feanor said:


> 😍 Not only Picasso had his Blue Period...
> 
> He still has this alien-/wildtype form...I haven‘t seen that in a Marble. Very special. And such an intense blue! I‘m really curious what he will look like once fully grown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I‘m so glad you have him.


I have never heard of Alien/Wildtype bettas. I just googled them. So interesting!


----------



## YogisMom

Feanor said:


> 😍 Not only Picasso had his Blue Period...
> 
> He still has this alien-/wildtype form...I haven‘t seen that in a Marble. Very special. And such an intense blue! I‘m really curious what he will look like once fully grown.
> 
> I‘m so glad you have him.


Hmm, I thought I replied to your message but I don’t see it now so I will post another 😀...

Thank you very much! I looked up Alien/Wild Type bettas and I see what you mean. He’s definitely very very energetic and fast. And aggressive. I’m not the best at identifying betta types so thank you for piquing my interest! I fed him those black fly’s for dinner. Wow, he went crazy over them! How’s your cowboy?


----------



## YogisMom

Feanor said:


> 😍 Not only Picasso had his Blue Period...
> 
> He still has this alien-/wildtype form...I haven‘t seen that in a Marble. Very special. And such an intense blue! I‘m really curious what he will look like once fully grown.
> 
> I‘m so glad you have him.


Oops now I see it did post! Don’t mind me lol!!


----------



## Feanor

YogisMom said:


> How’s your cowboy?


He‘s doing very well, thank you! Untwiggled his knot in the dorsal today and always hungry now. 

He‘s got 2 Monsteras and 2 Terracotta dogs in his tank now😆. No - just the window reflections on the opposite wall.


----------



## YogisMom

Feanor said:


> He‘s doing very well, thank you! Untwiggled his knot in the dorsal today and always hungry now.
> 
> He‘s got 2 Monsteras and 2 Terracotta dogs in his tank now😆. No - just the window reflections on the opposite wall.
> View attachment 1028568


So funny! He must be loving his new home! A hungry betta is a happy betta! Those rocks are amazing - I know I keep commenting on them but I really love them. What type of plant do you have growing above his tank on the right?


----------



## Feanor

These are tillandsia. They are often used in planted terrariums.


----------



## Awiley777




----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Very, very pretty. Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## TripleK

MegK said:


> well i did want a honey gourami, but when i saw this girl i had to get her! ive never wanted a betta cuz they depress me, but not her, she is active and happy and i love her!
> 
> hermia- the pride and joy of my ten gallon


Why do bettas depress you,?


----------



## Kat50

Here an updated pic of my girls tank. All 4 girls are doing great and getting fat. I saw a beautiful orange girl the other day but didn’t want to upset the apple cart and yesterday I saw a pink elephant girl but again afraid to upset the cart. Oh well I gotta stop looking at them. Lol. The one pic I tilted the lid so you can see how the lily pads went crazy in the tank. I had to remove a lot of the hornwort to other tanks so there will be area at the top for them to eat and get air.


----------



## Remi

Was out buying dog food and this miniature cow stole my heart. Went back for her the next day. Had to get a new tank for her so the poor girl is living like a broke college student with some hand-me-down decor and a cave stolen from my other tank until her stuff shows up over the next few days. I'm assuming she'll marble. Right now she has a little iridescent blue spot on her side and the red ventrals.

I keep calling her Cow but I've named her Eva. Please ignore my highly inaccurate thermometer.


----------



## Feanor

She‘s just adorable😍!! Cow fit‘s her well😅 - but Eva as well (my second first name😁)!
All the best for her!

P.S.: The Thermometer would possibly freak me out every time I pass the tank😄…Christmas is about to come and you might get a new one🤗.


----------



## KenwayGG

Just bought these what do u guys think of them


----------



## YogisMom

KenwayGG said:


> Just bought these what do u guys think of them
> 
> View attachment 1032710
> View attachment 1032711


Oh my! They are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## KenwayGG




----------



## KenwayGG

YogisMom said:


> Oh my! They are absolutely gorgeous!


Thanks !!! Still kinda new to the betta scene


----------



## Moki

Just got this little dude two days ago. He was all white but now seems to be changing a bit. His name is Ghost


----------



## Sahid

My giant Fullmoon...right..this Fullmoon not halfmoon...more beautiful!! This newstrain from indonesia breeder. We call him Abah Asep


----------



## Remi

Three weeks between these. No signs of marbling so far but she still has some little blue flecks and red ventrals.


----------



## StephanieJo

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum but I wanted to show my pretty boy.. meet Jasper


----------



## resa

*My daughter's new half moon double tail Betta. He's still young and I'm learning this new care all over again*


----------



## Karen22

Hello! I'm new here.. This is a pic. of my Vail Tail (who is now sick. Which would be the reason why I can't sleep) sorry if the pic isn't that clear. His name is Lark


----------



## fliptheabsolutechad

I think I have the cutest pic ever of the Flip!! you can see his lil head poking out of my ornament. Don't worry, Flip is fine and he can easily fit in and out. I just thought him inside was so dang cute.


----------



## Eridanus

Oh it's always so much fun to see everyone else's kiddos!!!
Every Betta is precious, but I think you've all got some of the best!!

Of course, I'm bias, and my boys are the best (sorry ) but here are my current babies!
These are older/not necessarily recent pics, but none of them have changed lol 

This is Kristobal! My oldest currently, and one of my CTs.









This is Moroz Rosett! Think he's a feathertail, not quite sure. He's also my pfp kid. 









This is Jalaluddin! Well, his legal name is Jalaluddin. He's more commonly called Bubble Eyes though. And my other CT!









This is Inaiyau! He was a rose tail originally, but he's had some fin biting episodes. 










This is Santiago! My little greeter. Everyone who enters and exits our kingdom (read room) must greet him and get his approval. If you do not, you get stared at.









And last but far from least, is Vanek! My one-eyed but right hand man. Well, runner up. He's gotta sort that out with Santiago first. My calm guy, and also my watcher. While Santiago greets, Vanek watches. Nothing escapes his watchful eye.


----------



## Maximoff

Here is _Maximoff _hes a gorgeous coloured rosetail <3


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

He is gorgeous! Love his yellow "highlights."

Wish more people would share their Betta with us in this thread. It's fun going back and seeing the different ones and how colors have morphed. Plus, it keeps these wonderful photos at the top of the queue instead of sinking. Oh, well.


----------



## Betta Lexqy

Hi, this is my favorite collection of betta so far hope you all like it 








I called him Dragon Blade










Meet Rainbow










and the last is minion


----------



## harpercm3

Meet Ernie! Not the first betta I have helped to care for but the first I can call my own!


----------



## DrizzlingSkies

My boy when I first got him vs recently! (Around 2 year difference!)


----------



## Newbie-

A picture of my lil mango(I would post a picture of my deceased male but it’s still sad to think about him(he died this week) )


----------



## Sankekoi

Hi all,









I am new to the hobby and this is my first male fish.

Thank you for viewing.


----------



## Sankekoi

Hi all,
I just added the 2nd male fish, I bought it because I find the lite metallic green on the body seems quite unique to me. Its not as nice looking as the blue one above though.
The multi colour lighting is quite annoying as it doesn’t allow me to photo the fish in white light. Please pardon me on this.
Thank you for viewing.
Regards,


----------



## FishandBirdLover

Just found this thread!

Here is Neptune, who passed away last year:










Tinty, who passed away early March:










Opal, my current male betta:










And last but not least, Luna, my current female:


----------



## Rose of sharon

Here are a few pics of some of the bettas that I have had over the years...

This is Sunny, my Wal-Mart rescue, and my most favorite little guy...











Here is my girl Gracie....












Here is my girl Mercy....











Here is my current betta, Flash, when I first got him










And here is Flash now, a full grown big ole boy!!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Love them all! I've decided my next Betta is going to be a VT.


----------



## waterpuppymom

I am a proud Betta mom. This guy here is the most stunning one I have bred so far. I love him. Hope he'll be around for a long time.


----------



## waterpuppymom

Checking out his orange son next door. Then, back to stalking the shrimp.


----------



## Rose of sharon

Just stunning boys!!! Wow!! 

💖


----------



## clopez1

Just got back into the hobby after a while, this is Brutus my king halfmoon.


----------



## Pfluffy

Just got this betta 2 weeks ago from Petsmart. He was in pretty bad shape, but a 20 gallon tank with clean water has his fins looking much better. He was mislabeled as a Rose Petal, and he isn't. Can anyone tell from pic what tail type he is. His color flashes from black to silver depending on his mood (?). Thank you for such a great forum, I have already learned so much!


----------



## Feanor

Glad, you gave him a good home!

A side picture of him flaring is the only way to tell, what fin type he is.

If his caudal fin spreads to 180 degrees (like a D), he is a Halfmoon. If almost 180 degrees, he is a Superdelta and if less, he is a Delta Tail.


----------



## Eridanus

Realized I hadn't posted photos of my newest boys here yet. 


This is Zene Silu. 
He's gained so much colour compared to how he was when he first came home. 











This is Rhydian. 
When adopted he was emaciated due to malnutrition. Which I have chalked up to what has caused him to have both a wonky spine and swimming (pictures don't show the severity). Not that he knows he's different.. lol


















This is Adante. 
Another rescue from a store. He's managed to grow back some of his body that was missing, don't think he'll ever have a tail again though. As if that stops him from being a ball of chaos though. 











Both of these boys have passed on now, but I wanted to mention them anyway. 

This was Cascade. Another store rescue, he had a swollen face with a sore. Healed that, but kept a crooked jaw until the day he passed. 











And last but not least. This was Erjon. He didn't have any problems upon arrival except terrified of everything. Ended up a very feisty guy though.. 












Still have Inaiyau, Santiago, and Jalaluddin. They're doing great too


----------



## Mec.Mex

This is Alistair. The successor to my previous betta, Julian's tank.


----------



## ZiggyM5

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> He is gorgeous! Love his yellow "highlights."
> 
> Wish more people would share their Betta with us in this thread. It's fun going back and seeing the different ones and how colors have morphed. Plus, it keeps these wonderful photos at the top of the queue instead of sinking. Oh, well.


Like you, I love to watch betta's pictures, and videos. I could watch them for hours, so I forced myself out after about 30 to 45 minutes. Otherwise, I can lose track of time quickly.


----------



## betta4ever!

ZiggyM5 said:


> Like you, I love to watch betta's pictures, and videos. I could watch them for hours, so I forced myself out after about 30 to 45 minutes. Otherwise, I can lose track of time quickly.


I read the whole thing in a day


----------

